# Max Occupancy in DVC Resorts



## zfw4609

Will Disney allow 2 adults and 3 toddlers in a 1BR villa? I read somewhere that the max capacity for a 1BR was 4 but I'm not sure how young children are counted. 

zfw4609


----------



## kathleena

As long as at least one is under the age of 3, yes.  But your best route is to call MS tomorrow.


----------



## Disney  Doll

4 people + 1 child under the age of 3 who can sleep in a Pack&Play


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Stated occupancy limits for a 1BR villa at all DVC resorts are four plus a child under age 3 in the provided pack-n-play.  Many have reported no problems having more in the room and some have reported having MS note the additional occupants on their reservation confirmation. DVC resorts will not provide extra beds/cots or linens, but are not likely to do a head count to find the number in the room. Some have had great success taking an air mattress for additional sleeping space.

For a glimpse at the polar attitudes about this topic, please take a look at this closed occupancy thread.


----------



## CarolAnnC

We are going to give the topic of Occupancy another chance here on our DVC Discussion Board.  Please keep within our DIS Posting Guidelines, and allow the topic to remain open here.  Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## pplasky

I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults.  If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic.  They still will not provide extra linens.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

> _Originally posted by pplasky _
> *I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults.  If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic.  They still will not provide extra linens. *



Maistre Gracey is a very reliable source for that infromation.  I trust it is accurate.  I just wish they bothered to print it in the new vacation planner.

BTW:  Thanks for opening this thread again.  The topic is worthy of a civil discussion.

HBC


----------



## laceemouse

Even though a 1 bedroom seems roomy, it is still only 2 beds, one in the master and one fold out. Several kids in 1 bed.....okay. Three adults in one bed????? I guess I am just a boring, old fashioned housewife LOL! I know folks bring air matresses sometimes, so I guess to each his own. Five adults using one bathroom seems like too much to me, reminds me of my sorority days. Not trying to make anyone mad, but I just don't think people really think it through, they are just looking for the least amount of points.


----------



## Doctor P

Unfortunately, MS can't unilaterally change this.  If there was an official change, we would likely know about in a different way--they would have to change all the official documents and this will delay closings that are in process (this actually happened to us with one of our point purchases--as soon as they made changes in the documents, they sent all the changes and new POS's to everyone and gave everyone an additional 14 day window to opt out and delayed all closings even though they really were not material changes).


----------



## laceemouse

I should add, the OP is talking about young kids, I don't think anyone would have a propblem with that. But MS allowing 5 ADULTS sounds crazy to me. JMHO.


----------



## MAC3

Just curious as to where this 5th person would sleep?  Not trying to start anything but (will they bring up a cot) or are they allowing use of a sleeping bag type thing?


----------



## robinb

Here's the thread where 5 to a 1BR was mentioned:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=6868151



> _Originally posted by Maistre Gracey _
> *After the meeting, I chatted with Judi Kaufman (sp?), and one of the lead people in Member Services. I asked several questions, including occupancy rules, home resort retention when transferring points, and about housekeeping.
> They responded that occupancy limits has just been raised to 5 adults in a 1br, with no additional bedding provided. Studio is still 4, and 2br still 8.
> *



So, no new bedding.  If you want a 5th person in the unit, they will have to bring a sleeping bag or air mattress.  While most adults wouldn't want to sleep on the floor, I bet the kids would be fighting over who wouldn't have to share the fold-out!


----------



## mom23boys

I can understand 5 in a 1 bedroom if you have small children.  But I agree where will the 5th one sleep in not a child.  We have three boys, youngest is 2 so he could sleep with us in the master but I think we would all be very unconfortable for a whole week.

My other issue with 1 bedroom vs. 2 bedroom is that if my older boys are sleeping in the living area, and my youngest is asleep in the master, where do we to watch TV or read or enjoy  being by ourselves.  This is why we do prefer the 2 bedrooms.


----------



## DebbieB

I don't think they are going to change the contract or put it in writing because if it read 5, there would be an expectation that they will provide bedding and linens for 5.   I think it's more of an "unofficial policy".   Actually, the product understanding checklist that I received says limit of 4 in a studio or 1 bedroom.  It does not mention anything about a child under 3, so that is also an unofficial extension.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Judy Kaufman is certainly a well-respected DVC CM. She has been the vacation guide for many on this site and is very knowledgeable.  The comments she reportedly made at the update are consistent with the attitude DVC seems to have taken about the occupancy issue. 

The "official" written policy still states that the 1BR villa *sleeps* four (plus the child under 3).  Since the indication is that no additional bedding or linens will be provided, that written policy still may stand, but the apparent comments indicate an attitude that DVC is still not planning to do head counts in DVC accommodations.  I do not expect to see anything in writing from DVC about this - since additional bedding would need to be provided if occupancy is truly being changed. I view the comments as "what DVC is allowing" rather than a change in any "official" stance. I think it's more of a clarification of how DVC intends to turn it's head regarding this issue. 

It would be interesting to hear a comment from DVC about occupancy in the other villa sizes. Logic would suggest that the same attitude exists for 2BR villas and GV's - if not in studio units.


----------



## ahutton

A suggestion for a small child that is too large for the pack and play...  I realize this is not a perfect solution, but it can work.  We didn't need to do this, but in a few years who knows.  When you open the sofa bed in the living room of the 1 or 2 bedroom we used the cushions as a brace of sorts between the could and love seat.  That love seat, with sheets and a blanket on it would make an okay bed for a child that is too big for a pack and play if you didn't want to have them sleep as the 3rd in one of the existing beds or buy an air mattress.  I'm not saying this is the safest or best option - only an option.  My 4 year old would probably do fine there.


----------



## DisneyKidds

As I always say, if MS will take the reservation than who am I to protest .

I agree, we aren't lilkely to see anything in writing regarding 5 in a 1Br.  If MS wants to take a reservation for 5 adults with the expectation of bedding for only 4 I'm fine with that.  Let the occupants worry about who sleeps where.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I think 5 should be allowed in a one bedroom, and who cares where they sleep?  If they can work it out amongst themselves it's fine with me.  

To those who think 5 in a one bedroom is too many:  The Deluxe resorts allow 5 adults in a single hotel room.  The rooms have two queen sized beds and a day bed.  One bathroom.  

A DVC 1 BR unit (yes even the "small" ones at BWV where you can grab a beer from the fridge when you're on the terrace ) are all considerably larger than any of the deluxe resort rooms that allow 5.  

So I think it should be a personal decision for whoever is traveling.  If those going are willing to sleep 5 in a 1 BR I say let them figure out who sleeps where and leave them alone.


----------



## Doctor P

Doesn't really appear that there was any change in policy that occurred in any official sense.  The quote from Master Gracey was far from a claim that an "official policy" had been changed.  Just a reiteration really of what we have heard from MS for quite a while on this issue.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by Doctor P _
> *Doesn't really appear that there was any change in policy that occurred in any official sense.  The quote from Master Gracey was far from a claim that an "official policy" had been changed.  Just a reiteration really of what we have heard from MS for quite a while on this issue. *


 The official written policy per the contract is 4, even the "plus one under three" is an add on by DVC.  I'd bet DVC will not put the 5 in a 1 BR in writing other than possibly listing 5 on the confirmation.  DVC has not shown much attention to enforcing the policy until recently but as long as people are "reasonable", I doubt there'll be much issue.  But it is an issue that affects every member to one extent or another, even if only by increased maintenance, amenity usage and the like.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> Originally posted by Maistre Gracey
> *After the meeting, I chatted with Judi Kaufman (sp?), and one of the lead people in Member Services. I asked several questions, including occupancy rules, home resort retention when transferring points, and about housekeeping.
> They responded that occupancy limits has just been raised to 5 adults in a 1br, with no additional bedding provided. Studio is still 4, and 2br still 8.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=6868151
> *


Judy Kaufman is an outstanding guide, and has provided us with superb assistance through each of our purchases.  I have complete trust that if she states there has been a change, that the change has occurred.  This is wonderful news, and I'm glad to hear of this unofficial, very reasonable, needed change.

Certainly, Maistre Gracey has also proven to be very reliable.

Thank you for sharing this information.  This accomodates a family of five with small children.  

Great info.

I hope this thread is allowed to continue and that the need to attempt to battle this out here is not demonstrated, especially since 5 in a 1 bedroom with no additional linens provided seems so reasonable.


----------



## Granny

> _Originally posted by zfw4609 _
> *Will Disney allow 2 adults and 3 toddlers in a 1BR villa? *


The key word here is "allow".  As Doc pointed out, it seems that Disney is allowing five in a 1BR....just not facilitating it by providing the bedding for the fifth person.

I also believe that Disney will not put this change in writing...if they did they would certainly have to support the change by providing bedding, towels, etc.


----------



## AnnaS

I am just curious for the families that have two children - one male and one female - how are your sleep arrangements in a studio or a one bedroom?  If one of the parents (like my dh) refuses to sleep with the child of the same sex for reasons like taking over the bed, getting kicked, etc. - where do you place everyone?

This is not to start a discussion with anyone who is not happy having 5 A in a one bedroom and they have two children male/female.  I am just curious - if you look at all my threads/replies - I stay away from the occupancy thread like the plague. Do you bring an aoerobed? If so - isn't it tight and uncomfortable especially in studio?  (I have not taken one yet - so I can't comment).  Has anyone with two sexes (children) every done this?


----------



## kaseyC

I believe that "5 in a 1 bdrm" allowance is also caused by CRO bookings.  
Friends of ours went to WDW this past July and stayed a OKW.  They booked thru CRO and they are a family of five - 2 adults and 3 Teens.  CRO put them in a 1 bedroom unit.  

I believe that DVC may be having a hard time enforcing the occupancy limits if CRO is booking 5 in 1 bedroom units.


----------



## Kewz1

> _Originally posted by AnnaS _
> *I am just curious for the families that have two children - one male and one female - how are your sleep arrangements in a studio or a one bedroom?  If one of the parents (like my dh) refuses to sleep with the child of the same sex for reasons like taking over the bed, getting kicked, etc. - where do you place everyone?
> 
> This is not to start a discussion with anyone who is not happy having 5 A in a one bedroom and they have two children male/female.  I am just curious - if you look at all my threads/replies - I stay away from the occupancy thread like the plague. Do you bring an aoerobed? If so - isn't it tight and uncomfortable especially in studio?  (I have not taken one yet - so I can't comment).  Has anyone with two sexes (children) every done this? *



My kids are 8 & 10 (one of each) and they share a bed.  They would love to have their own beds but they would also like to have ice cream for breakfast and be able to drive.    This year at HH they decided they would take turns between a sleeping bag and the sofa bed.  I'm give them one night and then I think they will be back to sharing the sofa bed!

For my family it's just not been a problem -- thankfully!

Kristen


----------



## jbhaupt

Just wanted to share the information I was given by my guide before joining DVC.  We are a family of 5.  (DS is under 3 still) But this was a big question I had too.  Did not want to always rely on 2 bdrm availablity.  Apparently, the fire code is max 5 people in a one bedroom.  If you exceed 5, you must goto the 2 bedroom.  However, if child #3 is greater than 3 yo and doesn't sleep in the PNP they will not provide sleeping accommodations. (ie cot).  This was verified according to my guide.  
Hope this helps.

Bonnie


----------



## Luigi's Girl

AnnaS                                                                                            We just returned from the VWL 1 bedroom villa. DS is 16 and DD is 13. There was no way they were staying in the pull out couch together. We brought a twin air mattress and i just called housekeeping and requested an extra pair of sheets and they brought them to me no questions asked. After they came in to clean the room i wondered if they were going to question me as to how many people i had staying in the room but they never did. It all worked out for us.


----------



## Macnjac87

We are a family of 5- our kids are now 14, 12 and 8- while the 2 BR's are the best option for us (besides the GV's!! ) a 1 BR would also be ok- I would just pack an inflatable air mattress for one of them- (my kids would be ok with taking turns on it, for some reason they just don't fight at Disney!!)  Another option for us is to use cash on a Fri. and/or Sat. night in order to conserve some points and stay in the 2 BR.  You get really really used to having 2 bathrooms and lots of space!!


----------



## BrentKohl

I have a written response from Member Services that 5 people would be allowed in a 1BR at all DVC resorts, and it doesn't matter what the age of the kids is.  If anyone wants the text of that response, I'd be more than happy to include the full response to you in a private message or via e-mail.

Brent


----------



## CaptainMidnight




----------



## Disney Doc

Congratulations everyone... 10 days running, and still no padlock on this thread!


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by jbhaupt _
> *Just wanted to share the information I was given by my guide before joining DVC.  We are a family of 5.  (DS is under 3 still) But this was a big question I had too.  Did not want to always rely on 2 bdrm availablity.  Apparently, the fire code is max 5 people in a one bedroom.  If you exceed 5, you must goto the 2 bedroom.  However, if child #3 is greater than 3 yo and doesn't sleep in the PNP they will not provide sleeping accommodations. (ie cot).  This was verified according to my guide.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Bonnie *


 Bonnie, guides are not a reliable source, period.  And no matter how much they say it, they have no power to change it.  



> _Originally posted by kaseyC _
> *I believe that DVC may be having a hard time enforcing the occupancy limits if CRO is booking 5 in 1 bedroom units. *


 DVC should have no problem enforcing the limits at this level.  Where they'll have a difficult time is in people who say 4 and sneak in 5 or similar.



> _Originally posted by AnnaS _
> *I am just curious for the families that have two children - one male and one female - how are your sleep arrangements in a studio or a one bedroom?  If one of the parents (like my dh) refuses to sleep with the child of the same sex for reasons like taking over the bed, getting kicked, etc. - where do you place everyone? *


 We are in the same boat and get a 2 BR or room that will sleep 5.  Not directed at you but I get amused at those who feel DVC must create something that will work for a family of five or six.  To me, it's no different than the cruise industry.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

I could see why a 1 bedroom wouldn't work for three kids of different genders.  We have all boys, so the eon bedroom works fine.  

We've always found Judy Kaufman to be very reliable.  

I agree that CMs cannot make changes.  But it seems to me that a traffic officer has the leeway under the direction of his/her leadership as to whether they will give someone a ticket for going one mile per hour over the speed limit, or a little higher.  Seems like CMs could tell us about leadership decisions as to whether 5 in a one bedroom will get a ticket or not.

For me, I don't think that the large size of a DVC one bedroom with it's own kitchen etc., where meals are individually paid for is the same as the small size of a cruize ship cabin where meals and table seating are included in the cost of the cruise.  But that's just my take on it.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

Glad to hear of the unofficial offical policy change.  Either way our family of five would use our real estate interest in a manner that best fit our family's vacation point plans and comfort level.  For us, that would generally include 1, 2 and 3 BR DVC stays and very few studio stays.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Glad to see a civil occupancy thread!  It did make me laugh though, because we will have a 2 bedroom for our December trip for just 3 people!  I really don't want to ask my friend to sleep on the hide-a-bed, so she will have the 2nd bedroom all to herself.


----------



## BrentKohl

> _Originally posted by dianeschlicht _
> *Glad to see a civil occupancy thread!  It did make me laugh though, because we will have a 2 bedroom for our December trip for just 3 people!  I really don't want to ask my friend to sleep on the hide-a-bed, so she will have the 2nd bedroom all to herself. *




What?  You wouldn't book a grand villa for the 3 of you???  Don't be so cheap!


----------



## leanne2255

I have not seen anyone make the point that what if a 2 BR is not available, and you can only get a 1BR.  Would you cancel your trip?   Probably not.   You would make do with 5 in a 1BR.


----------



## rinkwide

> *(If) you can only get a 1BR.  Would you cancel your trip?   Probably not.   You would make do with 5 in a 1BR. *


Obviously you haven't met my Uncle Harry.


----------



## TCPluto

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *I could see why a 1 bedroom wouldn't work for three kids of different genders.*



More than just the standard two genders?????

Sorry.. it struck me funny as worded.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> * Not directed at you but I get amused at those who feel DVC must create something that will work for a family of five or six.  *



We are a family of 6 and DVC has created something that is just perfect for us. *The 2BR*. It sure beats how we used to have to get connecting rooms.

HBC


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by Happy Birthday Cat _
> *We are a family of 6 and DVC has created somethinhg for us that is just perfect for us. The 2BR. It sure beats how we used to have to get connecting rooms.
> 
> HBC *


 LOL, I almost added that above but was trying to be tactful.  However, I do have little patience for those that feel DVC "owes" them something cheaper than a 2 BR just because they have 5 or 6 in their family.  I do understand people wishing for something less but it is an unrealistic request, IMO.  And to be clear, the industry standard for a 2 BR is 6, even when a unit will accommodate 8 with the bedding.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *... I do have little patience for those that feel DVC "owes" them something cheaper than a 2 BR just because they have 5 or 6 in their family.... *


I certainly don't fee DVC "owes" my family something, a one bedroom meets the current needs of our family just fine.  They don't need to come up with a new room configuration, new bedding requirements, or need to do anything differently than what they currently do in my conversations with MS, which is allow 5 in a one bedroom.  We are perfectly capable of determining our family's needs and choosing the correct currently available DVC accomodation to fit it in cooperation with MS.  As the boys get older, a two bedroom will certainly be in order.  

I guess the real point I'd like to make is that startng to use antagonistic phrases like "little patence" and  "those that feel DVC "owes" them something cheaper" is starting to take this thread in a polarizing direction that I would hope it wouldn't go in seeing as many threads on this subject have been closed.  This thread shares new information from a very reliable guide, Judy Kaufman, a guide whom I have posted many complimentary statements about in the past.  This issue isn't going to be decided in this forum, we can only present information to each other.  Please -- there is no sense falling into old habits and beginning a comative tone on this issue.   

Thank you to everyone for keeping this thread open and in a positive and information sharing tone.


----------



## Doctor P

In a word:  YES.  Since the issue was raised, any time that an owner, guest, or renter knowingly violates the terms of the ownership contract it hurts the value of my ownership since I purchased based on the terms of that ownership, abide by those terms, and expect all other members to abide by the terms of the membership.  However, I think that the policy of allowing five without providing bedding concessions is something that appears to be a consistent policy, has not changed the true rule (so it could be enforced if it ever becomes a problem), and appears to be primarily used by families with "younger" kids from what I can tell and therefore probably is not unreasonable.  However, biased as this may be, I have much less problem with members having the benefit of this policy than I do people who pay cash or renters. (Let the flames begin, LOL!)


----------



## DebbieB

"Knowingly violates" is a matter of opinion.  Most of these families of 5 were told they could have 5 in a 1 bedroom when they bought.   In their minds, DVC gave them permission for an exception to this rule, so they are not knowingly violating the rule.   DVC continually used this sales tactic and now they are standing behind it, which I think is the right thing.   If they wanted to hold to the letter of the contract, they should have done that from day 1.


----------



## ErinC

Dean(and others), it is not that I feel DVC owe's me anything. We have 3 DD's 8, 5, 1.  I am in no way comfortable letting my children sleep 2 rooms away, in a strange place on vacation. Especially, if that room has its own door to the hallway. I wouldn't want to wake up and find that one of them had wandered out into the hall, instead of the bedroom. I have read reports of this on this board. I'm glad that DVC will allow me to be up front and honest, and book a 1 bedroom, without feeling like I'm breaking the rules. When we bought DVC we only had 2 children, so I never asked the what "if" questions to my guide. When we had our third, I was glad to read reports of others that had discussed this issue with their guide. If it is just our immediate family, we will do the 1 bedroom, because it suits our needs just fine. My girls don't mind sleeping together, and we can live with just 1 bathroom!( Oh the horrors!  ) This in no way affects others stays. I'm sure that others will argue that it's an extra body at the pool, higher maintenance, ...., but for every family of 5 in a one bedroom, there are many studios with only 2 guests, or Diane with her 2 bedroom and only 3 people!  Do we credit these situations with less fees, lower occupancy at the pool?  Anyway, I'm glad to get the nod from DVC, it will make my vacation planning easier when DD1 turns 3 and we really have to start thinking about these things. JMHO


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

> _Originally posted by ErinC _
> (snip) *. I wouldn't want to wake up and find that one of them had wandered out into the hall, instead of the bedroom. I have read reports of this on this board. *



I have no problems whatsover with you and your girls in a 1BR.  And I don't mean to make anyone anxious.  But if you're in the Bedroom and the kids are in the LR couldn't one of the girls still go out the wrong door into the hall without you knowing?  

I'm all for increasing comfort levels  for parents but I am not sure why the kids being next door in the LR vs next door in another bedroom is much of a difference.  

However, having said all this, if it feels better to you psychologically I can understand that.


----------



## Simba's Mom

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *guides are not a reliable source, period.*


I agree that this is most likely the case.  And yet, doesn't it bother people that the guides are out there telling potential DVC owners unreliable information sometimes?  It's really opening DVC up for claims of "false advertising" one of these days on some issue that the guides told someone.  It seems that DVC  would want to make an extra effort to see that guides are well-aquainted with current policies.  Just my two cents.


----------



## pplasky

> _Originally posted by idratherbeinwdw _
> *
> 
> I'm all for increasing comfort levels  for parents but I am not sure why the kids being next door in the LR vs next door in another bedroom is much of a difference.
> 
> *



Being next door in the living room lets you bolt the living room door, not to mention the children know you are in a bedroom.  If they are in a totally different unit, they would need to go in the hall to get to your room, causing anxiety for a parent.


----------



## laceemouse

We have 4 kids and have stayed in adjoining hotel rooms, 2 bedroom condos with doors to the hall in both bedrooms, and the like. I have never seen a hotel door that did not have one of those high up locks so that little kids would really have to pull a chair up to get the latch open, then move the chair, to open the door and get out into the hall. And, in a 2 bedroom which is not a dedicated, the kids most certainly do not have to go out into the hall to get to the living room/kitchen and master bedroom. That would only happen if you booked 2 seperate units, and it is against the rules in most hotels if no one in the room is 18 or over. Anyway, many of you with little kids will change your mind as the kids get older. They need privacy and get on each others nerves in close quarters. As far as the bathroom thing, once they hit puberty they will not bath together and dress in front of each other. We would take hours to get out in the morning if we all had to wait in line for one bathroom. When your kids are little it is hard to imagine that things will ever change, but believe me they do FAST!!! I agree with HBC, the 2 bedroom unit is heaven sent


----------



## DebbieB

> _Originally posted by Simba's Mom _
> *I agree that this is most likely the case.  And yet, doesn't it bother people that the guides are out there telling potential DVC owners unreliable information sometimes?  It's really opening DVC up for claims of "false advertising" one of these days on some issue that the guides told someone.  It seems that DVC  would want to make an extra effort to see that guides are well-aquainted with current policies.  Just my two cents. *



There's no way guides are telling potential members that 5 in a 1 bedroom is OK without DVC Management's knowledge.   If it was just isolated reports, I would believe it.  But new members have reported it frequently and consistently over the years, so mangement has to condone it and I'm sure instructs guides on how to answer this question.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

> _Originally posted by pplasky _
> *Being next door in the living room lets you bolt the living room door, not to mention the children know you are in a bedroom.  If they are in a totally different unit, they would need to go in the hall to get to your room, causing anxiety for a parent. *



I'm not trying to start an argument here, but I respectfully disagree.   You can bolt the living room door (and any doors that would lead to the hall) no matter what the accomodations.  And as already been pointed out by laceemouse there is certainly no need for kids to go out into the hall to get to their parents!  Laceemouse also made another point I agree with, it would take a LOT for a small child to open any locked exit doors.  

I think it's a personal thing, some parents are evidently more comfortable with the one bedroom set up.  And that's certainly fine, if it gives you peace of mind I am all for it!  I don't see any more "danger" in a 2BR, but that's just me, everyone is entitled to live their lives the way they see fit.


----------



## Doctor P

I don't want this to degenerate and I do want to keep this civil, however, remember that each and every purchaser must sign documents, directly or indirectly, that acknowledge no oral representations have no meaning and that the only binding statements are those in the POS and the Multi-site POS.  Unless it is in writing and unless it is in the POS or other documents we sign, it  ultimately has NO standing.  This is one of the basic principles of the contract law upon which real estate transactions are based--oral statements by the guides may not be good practice, but they certainly aren't false advertising given the contract we sign.  As many have said before, ask the guide to put any promise upon which you rely into writing.


----------



## DebbieB

> As many have said before, ask the guide to put any promise upon which you rely into writing.


They have put it in writing, as reported by BrentKohl:


> _Originally posted by BrentKohl _
> *I have a written response from Member Services that 5 people would be allowed in a 1BR at all DVC resorts, and it doesn't matter what the age of the kids is.  If anyone wants the text of that response, I'd be more than happy to include the full response to you in a private message or via e-mail.
> 
> Brent *



They have made their positon clear.   Why keep beating a dead horse.


----------



## ErinC

> _Originally posted by idratherbeinwdw _
> *I have no problems whatsover with you and your girls in a 1BR.  And I don't mean to make anyone anxious.  But if you're in the Bedroom and the kids are in the LR couldn't one of the girls still go out the wrong door into the hall without you knowing?
> 
> I'm all for increasing comfort levels  for parents but I am not sure why the kids being next door in the LR vs next door in another bedroom is much of a difference.
> 
> However, having said all this, if it feels better to you psychologically I can understand that. *




You are right, one of them could go out the LR door, but I think I would most likely hear that, whereas, I don't think I would hear the door in the 2nd bedroom. I know it sounds really paranoid, but I guess that it somehow makes me feel better. The times that we had the 2 bed. so far, my parents were with us, so they were in the studio portion. I could deal with a dedicated 2 bed easier, but some resorts don't always have them available, and BWV doesn't have them at all.

Laceemouse, I understand about the dead bolts on the door,  and my DD5 would probably go through that exact process to open the door!  I can actually picture it in my mind (she must have gotten those genes from DH"s family! ). You are probably right about my attitude changing as my kids get older. Right now, we have 2.5 bathrooms in our house and the only one that gets used is the master. My kids will come downstairs to use our bathroom, when they have their own upstairs! Go figure.


----------



## NMW

We also were told by both our guide and MS that 5 in a 1 BR was fine.  MS also stated that bedding for that person would be given for a small fee.  Before buying DVC, we (and our 3 young children) have always stayed in Deluxe rooms that allow 5.  These rooms are much smaller than a 1 BR and we never had any problems with space.  If a family with three children wants to stay in a 1 BR and MS allows it, I just don't see why other members would have a problem with this.  In fact, it always baffles me that these threads get closed.  We are friends with 2 DVC families that both have 3 kids like us.  For several years they have been staying in 1 BR'S and bringing an aerobed.  They always tell MS they have 5, always get 5 keys at check-in and have no problem getting additional bedding and towels when requested.  I just don't see how their two 4 year old daughters raise members fees and affect any other member's vacation.  I mean it's not like the 4 year olds smoke in a NS/1 BR or play loud music until all hours or anything!  Our youngest is 2 and I think she barely weighs 28 pounds.  She probably will sleep in the MBR with us for the next couple of years anyway.  I also think "5 in a 1 BR" is a sales tactic that DVC guides have used for sometime and they should stand behind it, even if it's not in writing.  For the life of me, I can't understand why this issue works up some members on this board the way it has in the past.  I'm so happy to see a nice thread on this issue


----------



## ClarabelleCow

erin c - I have 2 kids, boy and girl, so far the 1 bedroom is great of us, they either sleep together (they are 12 and 4), or they don't!!! The dedicated 2 bedrooms are great, but the non dedicated I don't think I am crazy about with the little guy.  He would probably be fine in the room in the other bed with his sis.  But as a Mom, (I am usuing VWL for example, as we stayed in a 1 bedroom and the studio was through a door in the livingroom), I would feel to0 removed from them for comfort.

Maybe what they need to make next is an "oversized family" 1 bedroom that sleep 6, 2 beds and a sleeper!!
(that was a joke!!)


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

There are some specific perils with the 2BR layouts at some of the DVC resorts, especially BCV.  Their is often a patio off the 2nd BR.  At BCV, the enterance to the 2nd BR is by the hall door of the unit.  That makes the 2nd BR quieter and more private.  If the kids are in the 2nd BR, there is no way effective way to monitor that 2nd BR patio door from 2 rooms away.  My 7 yo can open the balcony door and my 2 yo would be standing on the plastic patio chair/table on the balcony.  Not a good or relaxing set-up for me.  Not to mention the potential waterfun that may go on in the extra bath.  Now, the same things can happen in a 1 BR unit, but it is more easily monitored by the grown-ups.  


On a related topic, on one trip to VWL we were in the pool view rooms (the part of the DVC building that is "L"shaped).  I could see on the other side of the "L", a toddler pushing the plastic chair up to the patio railing and climb up on top of the chair.  While I stood and watched, the kid had his "king of the world" moment on the chair at the railing.     I could see mom through the window ironing in the room next door.  I did not know what to do!!??  I wanted to run over to their unit, but I knew I wouldn't be able to figure out which one it was.  about the time I thought about calling security the kid climbed down and went back in the unit.  Mom came out a few minutes later and closed the patio door without ever knowing what had transpired.  Disney may be kid friendly, but new surroundings often encourage a kids curiosity.


----------



## laceemouse

Erin, I smiled when I read about all of your kids coming into your bathroom! I remember those days very well (and fondly!) Now only my DS9 comes into the master bath. It seems that his 3 sisters have taken over the kids bathroom! He can't stand the hairy brushes, smelly concoctions, and the toothpaste globs (DD13 is an extreme slob!)  Lacee


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by idratherbeinwdw _
> *I'm not trying to start an argument here, but I respectfully disagree.   You can bolt the living room door (and any doors that would lead to the hall) no matter what the accomodations.  And as already been pointed out by laceemouse there is certainly no need for kids to go out into the hall to get to their parents!  Laceemouse also made another point I agree with, it would take a LOT for a small child to open any locked exit doors.
> 
> I think it's a personal thing, some parents are evidently more comfortable with the one bedroom set up.  And that's certainly fine, if it gives you peace of mind I am all for it!  I don't see any more "danger" in a 2BR, but that's just me, everyone is entitled to live their lives the way they see fit. *


Actually, our three boys sleep in our bedroom while on vacation, we don't even use the pullout in the living room.  I agree, we wouldn't care for them in the second bedroom while they are still so young.  They are very content in sleeping bags on the floor.  Actually, that's what I always did as a kid on vacation too.  This will certainly change as they get older.


> _Originally posted by Johnnie Fedora _
> *There are some specific perils with the 2BR layouts at some of the DVC resorts, especially BCV.  Their is often a patio off the 2nd BR.  At BCV, the enterance to the 2nd BR is by the hall door of the unit.  That makes the 2nd BR quieter and more private.  If the kids are in the 2nd BR, there is no way effective way to monitor that 2nd BR patio door from 2 rooms away.  My 7 yo can open the balcony door and my 2 yo would be standing on the plastic patio chair/table on the balcony.  Not a good or relaxing set-up for me.  Not to mention the potential waterfun that may go on in the extra bath.  Now, the same things can happen in a 1 BR unit, but it is more easily monitored by the grown-ups.  *


*
Great points.  Even if we got a two bedroom, we wouldn't use the second bedroom.  It is a safety issue for us too.*


----------



## Laurabearz

More often than not, we all set up camp in the second bedroom, and make the Master the walk in closet/ daddy's sports cave. The girls in one bed, dh and I in the second bed and boy in the PnP. As the week progresses sometimes DH and I slip back into the Master. But we are happy in the second bedroom.

When the kids get older, we will take some 1 bedroom trips.... But DH would miss his cave, and I would miss my closet...


----------



## Sammie

> _Originally posted by leanne2255 _
> *I have not seen anyone make the point that what if a 2 BR is not available, and you can only get a 1BR.  Would you cancel your trip?   Probably not.   You would make do with 5 in a 1BR. *



We would not go if we could not book a 2 bedroom. We will only go when everyone has a "bed" to sleep in and that does not include an aero bed. 

It is not a vacation to us if you are camping out on the floor and stepping over people.

I don't care if the new ruling is 5 in a one bedroom, personally I would not do it due to comfort. 

However I do think now it will open up the situation where 5 is legal let's sneak one more and make it six.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *"Knowingly violates" is a matter of opinion.  Most of these families of 5 were told they could have 5 in a 1 bedroom when they bought.   In their minds, DVC gave them permission for an exception to this rule, so they are not knowingly violating the rule.   DVC continually used this sales tactic and now they are standing behind it, which I think is the right thing.   If they wanted to hold to the letter of the contract, they should have done that from day 1. *


 And as such, any complaints currently would be with DVC and not the members who use DVC within reason and within the guidelines told them by DVC and the guides.  But those that feel this is a victimless crime are simply wrong.  There are costs involved that affect each and every member.  How much is somewhat irrelevant but I suspect it's larger than the additional fees will be at OKW for the pool.  And while it's up to DVC to police, to say it's none of the membership's business is a bit selfish, not to mention wrong (another reference to previous thread's).

ErinC, my comments refer back to previous thread's on this subject.  There are those out there that feel that DVC "owes" them something that is cheaper than a 2 BR and will sleep 6.  And it is only those few people that should take any offense from my statements.  

CaptainMidnight, my style is to be direct and honest.  If that's a problem, I'm sorry.  But I have to call it like I see it.  If that's not ok, again I'm sorry.





> I agree that this is most likely the case. And yet, doesn't it bother people that the guides are out there telling potential DVC owners unreliable information sometimes? It's really opening DVC up for claims of "false advertising" one of these days on some issue that the guides told someone. It seems that DVC would want to make an extra effort to see that guides are well-aquainted with current policies. Just my two cents.


 Not really.  DVC sales staff are milk toast.  You should hear some of the lies and tactics used by others, like Westgate and others.  DVC will likely only police this issue of those who feel strongly about it complain.  Unfortunately, some have mistaken my willingness to discuss the issues involved as evidence that I feel strongly about the topic, which I do not.


----------



## laceemouse

Sammie, all of your points are excellent!!! I agree 100% Lacee


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *Whatever this is suppose to mean, Judy Kaufman's name was directly mentioned in the thread, and she does not deserve to be disparaged in any way.  She is honest and forthright and has been a wonderful guide for us.  Just because she may be sharing information that a poster doesn't agree with is no justification to cast aspersions.  She really is great, and I'm confident her saying represents a management position.
> 
> Seriously, all I ask is that this thread isn't taken down the same paths (in some cases by the same people) that caused the other threads to be closed.  That's all.  Seems like a reasonable request.  I believe I'm not alone in that desire for this thread.
> *


 Milk toast is a term used to define, bland, mild or the like.  In this context, it means they are nice,  honest, and attempt to be  honorable.

As for the discussion, I'm not sure I agree that we can discuss the issues of this area without someone possibly getting upset.  If we can't address the impact on the maint fees, legal issues, reasonableness, industry standards, product understanding checklist, POS and certain abuses; then why discuss it at all as those are the type of issues that make up the subject.  The problem that has gotten previous thread's closed are two fold.  One is that certain people have taken to direct personal attacks when they didn't agree with a position or simply have a problem with the person themselves.  The other is that DIS goes overboard to avoid controversy most times.


----------



## rinkwide

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *But those that feel this is a victimless crime are simply wrong.
> 
> ...to say it's none of the membership's business is a bit selfish, not to mention wrong...
> 
> DVC sales staff are milk toast.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that we can discuss the issues of this area without someone possibly getting upset.
> 
> ...certain people have taken to direct personal attacks when they didn't agree with a position or simply have a problem with the person themselves.*


Hmm, hard to imagine why that is.

_
"Thread self-destruct sequence has begun, detonation in: 60, 59, 58, 57, 56..."_


----------



## Macnjac87

I'm quietly leaving now.  y'all behave!


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *...impact on the maint fees, legal issues, reasonableness, industry standards, product understanding checklist, POS and certain abuses*


Unfortunatly, some proporting knowledge in these areas are spreading missinformation.  For example, DVC resorts are certainly not similar to the cruise industry where meals are included and issues of life jackets, and lifeboat capacity come into play.  The analogy is far fetched at best IMHO.  In other cases legal issues are claimed that do not have a basis in fact although they are presented as such, these pseudo legal claims are used as a rationalizatoin to justify a position by those without legal expertise IMHO.  No need to rehash those faulty approaches here, lets keep the thread open.  

The bottom line is we have information about an MS policy in this thread.  IMO it is a reasonble policy.  If others dont' think so, I understand and certainly they have every right to express it, but there's no reason to throw labels and names toward those that do agree.  


> _Originally posted by Dean _*
> ...certain people have taken to direct personal attacks when they didn't agree with a position...*


Agreed.  I would submit those "certain people" are a larger audience and more inclusive than some would be willing to admit, and were observed from both sides of the issue.   No need to rehash those old approaches here.


> _Originally posted by rinkwide _
> *Hmm, hard to imagine why that is.
> 
> 
> "Thread self-destruct sequence has begun, detonation in: 60, 59, 58, 57, 56..." *


Exactly.  Thank you for pointing out what seemed very obvious to me.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

As usual, this topic has begun to degrade quickly into comments about why the thread should be closed instead of discussion of the topic. 

Further posts of this nature will be removed from the thread without comment or warning.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by WebmasterDoc _
> *Judy Kaufman is certainly a well-respected DVC CM. She has been the vacation guide for many on this site and is very knowledgeable.  The comments she reportedly made at the update are consistent with the attitude DVC seems to have taken about the occupancy issue.
> 
> The "official" written policy still states that the 1BR villa sleeps four (plus the child under 3).  Since the indication is that no additional bedding or linens will be provided, that written policy still may stand, but the apparent comments indicate an attitude that DVC is still not planning to do head counts in DVC accommodations.  I do not expect to see anything in writing from DVC about this - since additional bedding would need to be provided if occupancy is truly being changed. I view the comments as "what DVC is allowing" rather than a change in any "official" stance. I think it's more of a clarification of how DVC intends to turn it's head regarding this issue.
> *


I agree doc.  I don't think we'll see official documents rewritten.  I also appreciate your comments about Judy, I'll give her a call soon and check in with her, and let her know she is being quoted so she is aware.  I'll also reask her about this new policy.

5 in a one bedroom seems like a very resonable clarification to a policy of MS turning thier head or deciding what to allow and enforce that hasn't been clear.  I feel 6 is too many, others may not.  

I confess, I am bias by our family's vacation needs and my families comfort and safety during our vacation.  I hope if there were only 4 of us, I'd still have the same view, but it wouldn't impact nearly to the same degree it does since we have 3 children and directly applies to us.  I was pleased to read this new information.  One of the reasons we bought into DVC was the flexibility and the ability to expand our accomodations to a two bedroom as our needs increased, we've purchased plenty of points at the two resorts where we own to make that happen.  

Our next vacation is a two bedroom with the grandparents invited to join us.  That'll be 7 in a two bedroom with one under 3.  We are looking forward to a wonderful time.

Happy posting everyone.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *Unfortunatly, some proporting knowledge in these areas are spreading missinformation.*


 I'd like to know what you think is misinformation.  If you want to discuss the topic, lets discuss it.


----------



## Deb & Bill

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *...  I feel 6 is too many, others may not... *



And I feel 5 is too many.  So we disagree.


----------



## pplasky

I was thrilled when I read that 5 people would "officially" be allowed in a one bedroom.  With three young children it just makes sense for our family.  I was also thrilled when they reopened this thread so I could let others know.  I am so disappointed that the "same" discussions from the "same" posters have popped up again.  This is an important thread to many people and if we could just help people who need it rather than discuss legal documents and who feels comfortable with what others should do, we would be alot better off.


----------



## Sammie

Captain, since I did not quote any of your comments, I have not posted any critism of your situation. 

I was responding to the comment that no one has posted they would cancel if they could not book a 2 bedroom and had to take the one bedroom.

We would. This does not work for us, it is not comfortable or enjoyable. 

If 5 in a one bedroom works for you, then that is your personal choice, just as it is mine not to do it.

If you disagree with that I see it as a difference of opinion, I would never see it as a critism. Which is probably why I do not get upset over anything posted on the forums.


----------



## Doctor P

I remain curious about one issue that I don't think has ever been answered--the following are quotes from the documents we sign at the time of purchase:

"Occupancy in DVC Resort Vacation Homes is limited to 4 persons in a Studio or 1-Bedroom, 8 persons in a 2-Bedroom, and 12 persons in a 3-Bedroom."

"The prospective purchaser should not rely upon oral representations as being correct and should refer to this document and accompanying exhibits for correct representations.  The seller is prohibited from making any representations other than those contained in this purchase agreement and this public offering statement."

Without debating whether 5 or more in a studio or 1BR makes logical or equitable sense, my question is why anyone would have any EXPECTATION, given these two statements, that they would be able to have five or more persons in these accomodations.  I know what MS says and does, and I am not arguing with that.  I'm asking about an owner's expectation basically at time of purchase, I guess.  And keep in mind that even the times that MS has put the policy in writing in emails (including to me), that it still doesn't satisfy the above.  I'm really not trying to or interested in debating the issue.  I'm just really curious.


----------



## NMW

> _Originally posted by Doctor P _
> *I remain curious about one issue that I don't think has ever been answered--the following are quotes from the documents we sign at the time of purchase:
> 
> "Occupancy in DVC Resort Vacation Homes is limited to 4 persons in a Studio or 1-Bedroom, 8 persons in a 2-Bedroom, and 12 persons in a 3-Bedroom."
> 
> "The prospective purchaser should not rely upon oral representations as being correct and should refer to this document and accompanying exhibits for correct representations.  The seller is prohibited from making any representations other than those contained in this purchase agreement and this public offering statement."
> 
> Without debating whether 5 or more in a studio or 1BR makes logical or equitable sense, my question is why anyone would have any EXPECTATION, given these two statements, that they would be able to have five or more persons in these accomodations.  I know what MS says and does, and I am not arguing with that.  I'm asking about an owner's expectation basically at time of purchase, I guess.  And keep in mind that even the times that MS has put the policy in writing in emails (including to me), that it still doesn't satisfy the above.  I'm really not trying to or interested in debating the issue.  I'm just really curious. *




Just my opinion, but I think there are many families with 3 young children who take these DVC tours and decide not to buy because they would need a 2 bedroom.  When they are assured by the guides, MS, and even the front desk CM's, that 5 is fine I think it's reasonable to assume that it is in fact "fine".  These people are the FACE of the DVC to prospective members.  Why would these families think they were being lied to?  I think because of Disney's reputation many people will trust what it's representatives "say" even when that info is contradicted in legal documents.  Is that smart in the long run?  I don't know.  We purchased enough for a 2 bedroom in the Fall or Winter.  When our children are older if school becomes an issue, I'm sure we will purchase more points for summer stays.  In the mean time, I still don't understand why any member would care if my children (all under 7) stayed in a 1 bedroom with us.  I would never feel that comfortable with them in another bedroom with a door to the hallway and a balcony.  My almost 3 year old is a major climber and somewhat of an escape artist.     I'd prefer her to be right where I can see her.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by Doctor P _
> *I remain curious about one issue that I don't think has ever been answered--the following are quotes from the documents we sign at the time of purchase:
> 
> "Occupancy in DVC Resort Vacation Homes is limited to 4 persons in a Studio or 1-Bedroom, 8 persons in a 2-Bedroom, and 12 persons in a 3-Bedroom."
> 
> "The prospective purchaser should not rely upon oral representations as being correct and should refer to this document and accompanying exhibits for correct representations.  The seller is prohibited from making any representations other than those contained in this purchase agreement and this public offering statement."
> 
> Without debating whether 5 or more in a studio or 1BR makes logical or equitable sense, my question is why anyone would have any EXPECTATION, given these two statements, that they would be able to have five or more persons in these accomodations.  I know what MS says and does, and I am not arguing with that.  I'm asking about an owner's expectation basically at time of purchase, I guess.  And keep in mind that even the times that MS has put the policy in writing in emails (including to me), that it still doesn't satisfy the above.  I'm really not trying to or interested in debating the issue.  I'm just really curious. *


Doctor P, there are many facets to this question.  The written rules are clear and straightforward.  DVC has chosen to look the other way whether it be an extra under 3 or {possibly} 5 in a 1 BR.  I don't think it's accurate to say MS doesn't care, but they don't appear to care enough to consistently enforce the rules at hand.

Add to this that the timeshare sales staff routinely tell people it's OK and it's no wonder a lot of people get the idea that it is.  But the truth is that oral representations by a timeshare sales person are not an enforceable event.  At this point any issues anyone would have would be against DVC and MS, not the members who use DVC reasonably but in violation of the written rules.  I'm quite convinced it would be fairly easy to force DVC to enforce this issue.  I suspect one well worded letter of complaint and one phone call to Tallahassee would change to total complexion of this issue forever if anyone were so moved to go that route.  Personally I am one for following rules but not particularly concerned about an extra person, even two in a unit here and there ( know these are competing issues).  But I do fell strongly about clarifying the issues and the misinformation (like MS does care or that the guides have the power to make oral contracts).

And the reality is that even if DVC strictly enforces the issues, there will still be a culture of people that sneak in.  At that point the responsibility is with the guest and we'd be having a totally different discussion, likely one that would get closed quickly.


----------



## Doctor P

Thanks.  Other opinions or thoughts?


----------



## laceemouse

Dr. P, you pose an interesting question. We joined already having 4 kids so we knew right from the start that a 2 bedroom was in order. Many folks have 3 kids, it seems to be the norm around here. If those folks are wavering, to buy or not to buy, I can see a sales person telling them that a 1 bedroom would meet their needs, particularly when their kids are tiny, as so many on the dis seem to be (see the "how many people have kids?" poll.) So, I am sympathetic to them. It takes a lot of points to get a 2 bedroom, especially during school vacations. That is why we just bought more points. I don't have a real problem with them squeezing into a 1 bedroom, but I think in reality they will start to feel this is too tight as the kids grow. As Sammie put so well, stepping over people sleeping on the floor, and waiting in line for the bathroom, is no vacation IMO. Dean raises a good point too, some people will do what they want no matter what the rules are.


----------



## rinkwide

> _Originally posted by Doctor P _
> *...my question is why anyone would have any EXPECTATION...that they would be able to have five or more persons in these accomodations...*


Well, let's say you read about it being allowed on these boards, were told it was allowed by a guide, got a letter saying it was allowed from management, were allowed to book it with MS, and then actually checked-in and stayed five to a one-bedroom with no repercussions.

After all that I think someone might have a reasonable expectation no matter what the contract says.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by rinkwide _
> *Well, let's say you read about it being allowed on these boards, were told it was allowed by a guide, got a letter saying it was allowed from management, were allowed to book it with MS, and then actually checked-in and stayed five to a one-bedroom with no repercussions.
> 
> After all that I think someone might have a reasonable expectation no matter what the contract says. *


 I don't think there's any question how people can, and do, get the idea about this issue and a couple of others.  I perfectly understand and anyone who is upset should be upset with DVC at this point, assuming "reasonable" use.  OTOH, that does not preclude DVC from enforcing the written rules if they chose and while a member might have a valid argument to the contrary, they would not have a legal leg to stand on to force the issue.  If push comes to shove, it will be what's in the contract, which is vividly clear.  And everyone that bought directly from DVC signed a paper that says that they understand there are no oral representations outside the legal paperwork. Everyone that bought resale were then bound to the original written rules by nature of the deed and sale.

So if DVC does decide to enforce the policy more stringently, the proper response is "oh well, nothing lasts forever" or something to that effect.


----------



## plamp

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *I don't think there's any question how people can, and do, get the idea about this issue and a couple of others.  I perfectly understand and anyone who is upset should be upset with DVC at this point, assuming "reasonable" use.  OTOH, that does not preclude DVC from enforcing the written rules if they chose and while a member might have a valid argument to the contrary, they would not have a legal leg to stand on to force the issue.  If push comes to shove, it will be what's in the contract, which is vividly clear.  And everyone that bought directly from DVC signed a paper that says that they understand there are no oral representations outside the legal paperwork. Everyone that bought resale were then bound to the original written rules by nature of the deed and sale.
> *



I disagree.  Disney by asdvertising and allowing 5 in a one bedroom over such a long period should not be able to enforce the written contract rule of 4 per 1BR.  Custom between the parties over time can trump the written agreement.  BUT, a DVC member, especially a new one who has purchased DVC relying upon the written contract, as an owner would probably succeed in getting some type of injunction to force Disney to enforce the written rule.


----------



## Lesley

Laurabearz....I love how you use the 2br...what a great idea!  Now I have something to look forward to.

I do now feel safe admitting that I had always planned to use the 1br as long as my family of 5 is all comfortable there...I'll probably be the first to get annoyed if we take an air mattress....but the baby sleeps with my dh and I (usually the 4yo too...) and will probably still do that for several years to come.  We sleep on a queen at home so we find it quite comfortable.  

My older children (9 and 4) are a boy and a girl and have and will continue to share a bed until we decide to go for a 2br....or until the baby sleeps in the pull out with her sister and we put our son on an air mattress.  I hope that once we take a 2br they'll at least continue to share the second bedroom....probably not the bed since our girls seem to like sleeping together.  Part of the point of a 2br for me would be having a living room that didn't have to be used as a bedroom.


----------



## DisneyKidds

> Disney by asdvertising and allowing 5 in a one bedroom over such a long period should not be able to enforce the written contract rule of 4 per 1BR. Custom between the parties over time can trump the written agreement.


Unfortunately, no.  Parties to a contract can make whatever agreements or agree to whatever terms they like outside of a contract, but unless the contract is amended it is not something that will ever have real legal standing.  If someone decided to make "push come to shove" and "wrote a well placed letter" to "succeed in getting Disney to enforce the written rule" they would most defintely have the legal leg to stand on.  They would also be in serious need of a............ah, I better not .  Let me just say that anyone who is that focused on this issue has a little too much time on their hands  .


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by plamp _
> *I disagree.  Disney by asdvertising and allowing 5 in a one bedroom over such a long period should not be able to enforce the written contract rule of 4 per 1BR.  Custom between the parties over time can trump the written agreement.  BUT, a DVC member, especially a new one who has purchased DVC relying upon the written contract, as an owner would probably succeed in getting some type of injunction to force Disney to enforce the written rule. *


 I agree with DisneyKidds and the POS has statements in it that essentially say than any variation of issues does not affect any of the rest of the enforcement.  Besides, I think it'd be tough to prove this was ever a "rule" for over the limits rather than just individual variation in enforcement, which is what I believe it is even now.  But I do understand the sentiment and know it'll be tough for someone who bought with the assurances of a guide or some on this board and then had the rug pulled out from under them.


----------



## Sammie

I am sure allowing 5 in a one bedroom, and changing the contract to make 5 "legal" is somehow tied to liability and insurance. Being that if there were a situation and claims made against Disney say in a fire or hurricane damage. Disney is only going to liable for 4 people in the unit. Number 5 will be out of luck. 

By not providing bedding for the 5 person in essance to Disney the 5th person does not exist.


----------



## DebbieB

> _Originally posted by Sammie _
> *I am sure allowing 5 in a one bedroom, and changing the contract to make 5 "legal" is somehow tied to liability and insurance. Being that if there were a situation and claims made against Disney say in a fire or hurricane damage. Disney is only going to liable for 4 people in the unit. Number 5 will be out of luck.
> 
> By not providing bedding for the 5 person in essance to Disney the 5th person does not exist. *



I work in insurance.  The only way that would be remotely possible is if  the injury was caused solely by having the 5th person in the room and you did not list them on your reservation.   Considering you can have 5 in a deluxe room or a Port Orleans trundle room less than 1/2 the size, I don't know how an injury would be traced to "overcrowding" in a 1 bedroom.  I also don't believe fire codes are involved, considering the total square footage of the room.  Plus you have at least 2 possible exits (counting the porch/balcony), which you don't have in the POR room.  It's very difficult to get out of a liability claim unless you can prove total negligence on the part of the injured party.


----------



## Deb & Bill

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *I work in insurance.  The only way that would be remotely possible is if  the injury was caused solely by having the 5th person in the room and you did not list them on your reservation.   Considering you can have 5 in a deluxe room or a Port Orleans trundle room less than 1/2 the size, I don't know how an injury would be traced to "overcrowding" in a 1 bedroom.  I also don't believe fire codes are involved, considering the total square footage of the room.  Plus you have at least 2 possible exits (counting the porch/balcony), which you don't have in the POR room.  It's very difficult to get out of a liability claim unless you can prove total negligence on the part of the injured party. *



Fire codes require a certain amount of space for egress, corridor widths, number of exits, etc, figure into this.  The actual amount of space in the room does not, except to figure the distance to the means of egress from the most remote corner of the space.  So if you have a 100 square foot room with three bunks in it and the appropriate amount of width and distance to the exit corridor, you could be more in agreement with the code in that small space than in a one bedroom with five people in it.  Since the balcony does not allow you to exit safely from the unit (without a stair from the balcony), it cannot be counted as an exit just like windows don't really count for exits.


----------



## rinkwide

Someone pass me the Advil.


----------



## Sammie

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *I work in insurance.  The only way that would be remotely possible is if  the injury was caused solely by having the 5th person in the room and you did not list them on your reservation.   Considering you can have 5 in a deluxe room or a Port Orleans trundle room less than 1/2 the size, I don't know how an injury would be traced to "overcrowding" in a 1 bedroom.  I also don't believe fire codes are involved, considering the total square footage of the room.  Plus you have at least 2 possible exits (counting the porch/balcony), which you don't have in the POR room.  It's very difficult to get out of a liability claim unless you can prove total negligence on the part of the injured party. *



That is not what I meant. I meant if there were a fire or such and someone wanted to sue Disney, I am not sure Disney can be held accountable for the safety and well being of more than 4 in the room. I did not mean that having 5 in the room would contribute to anything.


----------



## Firebug

I think the bottom line is this.  Disney wants to make money.  If they feel relaxing a rule is going to allow them to sell more units. Disney is going to do it.  In the end they will weigh how many complain verses how much money they can make selling more units.  I am betting making money is going to win out. Just because something is a rule or even a law doesnt always matter.  The rule or law stays on the books.  It is just not enforced because it would not be popular or doesnt meet the agenda of the enforcing authority. I could give examples until dooms day. Public opinion is what seems to dictate what happens in reality.

Firebug


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Personally, I do not think DVC ever intended to hold strictly to the guideline of 4 in a one bedroom as a hard and fast unbreakable rule.  They put the most conservative position in the documents in case they ever had to fall back on them regarding providing bedding, etc., just like lots of the cover your rear end clauses they put in the documents like selling off DVC resorts.  Guides have always known this was not going to be a strict 4 only in a one bedroom hard and fast unbreaable rule, so they have provided appropriate factual information to purchasers accordingly.  I think most rational people here recognize it as well.  They may not agree with it if it doesn't fit thier own family's personal needs, but my opinion is they recognize the most conservative worst case senarios were written into the documents in case DVC ever needed it, many with never any intention to really use.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *Personally, I do not think DVC ever intended to hold strictly to the guideline of 4 in a one bedroom as a hard and fast unbreakable rule.  They put the most conservative position in the documents in case they ever had to fall back on them regarding providing bedding, etc., just like lots of the cover your rear end clauses they put in the documents like selling off DVC resorts.  Guides have always known this was not going to be a strict 4 only in a one bedroom hard and fast unbreaable rule, so they have provided appropriate factual information to purchasers accordingly.  I think most rational people here recognize it as well. *


 That position would not be consistent with timeshare standards.  2-4 in a studio, 4 in a 1 BR and SIX in a 2 BR is standard in the industry.  Even those that will sleep more, only technically trade for the above number in most cases.  But the fact remains that DVC hasn't been consistent in enforcement for whatever reason.


----------



## OneMoreTry

I think DVC would serve us best by focusing on keeping smoke out of smoke free rooms.

I wouldn't mind 8 neat, courteous and well-mannered people in a 1BR as much as 2 noisy, inconsiderate, rude slobs in a Grand Villa.  The latter use more resources and waste more of my dues dollars.  Not to mention the aggravation of having to look at them.


----------



## DVCcollector

We have put 3 adults and 3 kids in our 1 bedroom and have never had a problem.


----------



## Deb & Bill

What you can and what you should do are two different things.


----------



## rinkwide

We put 7 adults and a miniature horse in a 2 bedroom and had a big problem.


----------



## DrTomorrow

> _Originally posted by rinkwide _
> *We put 7 adults and a miniature horse in a 2 bedroom and had a big problem. *


 It's no wonder - according to the POS and the contracts we all signed, a 2BR unit has a capacity of 8 adults -OR- 6 adults and one miniature horse.

rinkwide, when you bought into DVC, you should have made sure that your livery needs could be met within stated occupancy limits.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by DrTomorrow _
> *It's no wonder - according to the POS and the contracts we all signed, a 2BR unit has a capacity of 8 adults -OR- 6 adults and one miniature horse.
> 
> rinkwide, when you bought into DVC, you should have made sure that your livery needs could be met within stated occupancy limits. *


His guide probably told him 1 miniture and 1 full size horse were OK.  As long as MS agrees......


----------



## DVCcollector

My wife and I take the master my mom and my oldest use the inflateable queen size and the 2 youngest ones sleep on the pullout. The airbed inflates in 3 minutes and deflates in 3 so we blow it up at nihgt and deflate it in the morning. This way we have no space issues etc. Now the kids are 8, 3 and 2 and everyone was on the reservation.


----------



## laceemouse

Collector, you must have one young, cool mom. My mom is 75, and no way would I make her sleep or an air matress, or even really a pull out. And none of my kids would want to sleep with granny! I think since your youngest 2 are so little things are working, but I think you will change your mind as they get older. They no longer bath together and run around naked in front of each other as puberty gets near....you have been warned. Enjoy the little ones while you can!


----------



## Jillpie

We are a family of five.  Believe it or not, when we bought into DVC, our guide told us it was ok for us to be in a studio, if that is what we wished.  We would just have to provide the bedding.  That clinched it for us, we decided right then and there we would buy.  Our first trip this past January was in a 2 br, but the flexibility was also there for a studio if we wanted.  Interesting, ha?


----------



## roadtripper

Wait a minute--
miniature horses are allowed? My guide never told me that!


----------



## DVCcollector

laceemouse thanks for the reply my mom is only shall we say a ahndfull of years older than I am LOL you know can't give away the ladies age after all LOL. I am only 35 and she is a mere 19 years older than I am.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

As usual, another occupancy thread has found it's way to veer far from the topic. 

Please keep posts on topic and feel free to continue other conversation on the DVC Community Board.

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *...consistent with timeshare standards.  2-4 in a studio, 4 in a 1 BR and SIX in a 2 BR is standard in the industry... *


If this is indeed accurate, perhaps standardizing with the time share industry may be the reason these guidelines were listed in our documents, all the while DVC guides and MS knowing that 5 in a one bedroom was just fine with them.  For example, there are clauses in the Vero documents that talk about selling the Vero resort.  Just because it's written in the documentation that  way doesn't mean that Vero will definitely be sold.  While its a possibility, it is not a steadfast fact that it will absolutely be sold.  There are several "last resort", "lets make sure we are covered just in case" type clauses in the documents.  I don't think DVC ever had any intention to strickly adhearing and restricting members to 4 in a one bedroom, and guides have always been aware of the leeway, and willing to communicate to their clients about it.  We see the same type of leeway given to commercial use with for-profit rental practices.  Whether I agree or not with the level of enforcement of these practices, DVC gives those members with high volume rentals leeway, (although language surrounding this is much fuzzier).   A service excellence approach provides for a degree of leeway, not strict adherance to steadfast conservative CYB policies.  Strict adherance to steadfast conservative CYB policies in todays service economy is a recipe for failure.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *If this is indeed accurate, perhaps standardizing with the time share industry may be the reason these guidelines were listed in our documents, all the while DVC guides and MS knowing that 5 in a one bedroom was just fine with them.  For example, there are clauses in the Vero documents that talk about selling the Vero resort.  Just because it's written in the documentation that  way doesn't mean that Vero will definitely be sold.  While its a possibility, it is not a steadfast fact that it will absolutely be sold.  There are several "last resort", "lets make sure we are covered just in case" type clauses in the documents.  I don't think DVC ever had any intention to strickly adhearing and restricting members to 4 in a one bedroom, and guides have always been aware of the leeway, and willing to communicate to their clients about it.  We see the same type of leeway given to commercial use with for-profit rental practices.  Whether I agree or not with the level of enforcement of these practices, DVC gives those members with high volume rentals leeway, (although language surrounding this is much fuzzier).   A service excellence approach provides for a degree of leeway, not strict adherance to steadfast conservative CYB policies.  Strict adherance to steadfast conservative CYB policies in todays service economy is a recipe for failure. *


 I'd agree there are just in case scenarios but I can't see the occupancy issue as one.  It's written into the contract AND  into the product understanding checklist.  While DVC has thus far chosen to bend a little, if it's abuse, this will change.  So ultimately, this will be on the members in all likely hood.  

Timeshare vary and there is a difference between usage and exchanging.  As a rule, timeshares are looked at from a private capacity standpoint.  This means separate sleeping quarters with a direct access to a BR.  This is definitely true from an exchange standpoint.  And many timeshare are EXTREMELY RIGID ABOUT OCCUPANCY including one I know of that has you sign a contract at checkin specifically related to occupancy, and recourse, if you violate it.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> I'd agree there are just in case scenarios but I can't see the occupancy issue as one.


Well, we dissagree on this.  And, we are reading where new MS unofficial guidelines are being stated about 5 being OK in a one bedroom.  Seems very reasonable to me.


> if it's abuse, this will change.  So ultimately, this will be on the members in all likely hood.


There is no evidence of this to date.  Abuse of any of the aspects could result in change, not just occupancy issues including for profit rental practices or other abuses.  It doesn't seem like a few families with 3 children will really cause that much problem.  


> And many timeshare are EXTREMELY RIGID ABOUT OCCUPANCY including one I know of that has you sign a contract at checkin specifically related to occupancy, and recourse, if you violate it.


Obviously, DVC doesn't ask us to sign such a checkin contract.  Just because others are extremely rigid doesn' mean DVC ever intended to be extremely rigid about this, expecially given the numerous statements we have learned about from Guides, especially a guide with the expertise and competency of Judy Kaufman.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

> _Originally posted by BrentKohl _
> *I have a written response from Member Services that 5 people would be allowed in a 1BR at all DVC resorts, and it doesn't matter what the age of the kids is.  If anyone wants the text of that response, I'd be more than happy to include the full response to you in a private message or via e-mail.
> 
> Brent *


In case others have missed Brent's earlier post in this thread, he has confirmed the "five adult rule".

I don't usually get involved in these threads, but yes, the "five adult rule" is the info that was told to me after the member update. The actual person who said it was not Judy Kaufman, but rather the manager guy from Member Services. Judy was there when he said it. Actually, he said they were just discussing that issue, then looked at Judy with a nod of the head.

Now, I have absolutely no idea of the legality on this, nor do I know how any member here could suppress them from allowing five adults in the room.

I am simply passing along the info, as it really doesn't matter to me either way... 

MG


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Thanks for the clarification Maistre Gracey.


----------



## DebbieB

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *I'd agree there are just in case scenarios but I can't see the occupancy issue as one.  It's written into the contract AND  into the product understanding checklist.  While DVC has thus far chosen to bend a little, if it's abuse, this will change.  So ultimately, this will be on the members in all likely hood.
> 
> Timeshare vary and there is a difference between usage and exchanging.  As a rule, timeshares are looked at from a private capacity standpoint.  This means separate sleeping quarters with a direct access to a BR.  This is definitely true from an exchange standpoint.  And many timeshare are EXTREMELY RIGID ABOUT OCCUPANCY including one I know of that has you sign a contract at checkin specifically related to occupancy, and recourse, if you violate it. *



Those timeshares that are extremely rigid, are they explicit about it in their sales presentations?   Or do they mislead potential buyers just to sell their product?


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *Those timeshares that are extremely rigid, are they explicit about it in their sales presentations?   Or do they mislead potential buyers just to sell their product? *


 Does it matter?  I think most DVC members still don't understand that what a timeshare sales person says doesn't mean a hill of beans.  If it's not written, it's not enforceable.  I'd assume they didn't.  I'd love for each and every member of this board to go to at least one HIGH pressure timeshare sales pitch then find out the real rules and issues, it would give them a whole new perspective on this topic.

Bottom line is what the guides say means nothing unto itself, they have no authority.


----------



## DebbieB

I just wondered if other timeshares were upfront about their rules.     If DVC decided to enforce this rule, even though legally they could, it could be ugly for them.   They would not want the "disney name" tied in with sleezy timeshare sales tactics.  That is why I doubt they will ever enforce this rule.  The fact that they are putting it in writing now reinforces my belief.  I know legally they could change it, but I don't think they will.


----------



## pplasky

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *If DVC decided to enforce this rule, even though legally they could, it could be ugly for them.   They would not want the "disney name" tied in with sleezy timeshare sales tactics.  That is why I doubt they will ever enforce this rule.  The fact that they are putting it in writing now reinforces my belief.  I know legally they could change it, but I don't think they will. *



This is exactly right.  I never understood the big debate on this issue.  If MS allows it, why do people get so tied up in the "legal aspect" of it.  I have a family of 5.  A 1BR is fine for us at this time and MS allows it.  We should be helping people to judge what really is permitted, rather than the rare case that some day Disney might "legally" enforce the rule.


----------



## Doctor P

I think one could argue that we all signed a contract that has the occupancy limitations in it.  While some people would argue that it is none of one's business how many people one puts in a room, one could also argue that one always has the right to have the contract provisions enforced for whatever reason one chooses.  It's a little like the covenants in the subdivision in which we live--they prohibit above ground pools, they prohibit televison antennas, and they prohibit fences higher than 4 feet.  Since we all signed the same covenants, any owner has the right to have them enforced against any neighbor and should not be chastised for doing so.  I'm not saying that is what should happen in this case, but, IMHO, any owner can force the contract to be enforced (and be strictly enforced).


----------



## Geoff_M

My personal experience and take....

We're one of the 5-person families that was on-the-fence about DVC due to the "4 person rule".  Our Guide, Randy Krueger, informed us in 2003 that MS would allow our family to book into a 1 BR unit and said he had directly double-checked with MS management.  We bought.  I booked our first stay with DVC for last June and I held my breath as I talked to MS.  At first I tought I was in trouble when the MS rep said that the 1 BR "only sleeps four"... but once I acknowledged that I understood that no extra bedding would be provided, there was no problem and our 3rd child was added to the reservation with no problems.

I don't feel that DVC "owes me" a 5th person in a 1 BR unit.  We read the paperwork and signed it.  I understand that this is an "extra" that MS is allowing for now... and hopefully the future.  If DVC were to announce that they would enforce the written rules to the letter, I would have no recourse other than to say "It was nice while it lasted!"  

So why does the contract language still read four?  My guess is that to alter the contract at this point would create a legal inequity between the older owners that held contracts that stated one limit and newer buyers that were given contracts with another limit.  It also gives DVC the option that if they conclude that the addition of another person has a measureable impact on maintanance costs, utilities, etc. they can opt to enforce the policy if they so choose.


----------



## DebbieB

If they changed the product understanding checklist to 5, it would imply that there would be bedding & supplies (towels) for 5.   They don't even mention "plus a child under 3" in the product understanding checklist (who could sleep in the pack and play).


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by DebbieB _
> *I just wondered if other timeshares were upfront about their rules.     If DVC decided to enforce this rule, even though legally they could, it could be ugly for them.   They would not want the "disney name" tied in with sleezy timeshare sales tactics.  That is why I doubt they will ever enforce this rule.  The fact that they are putting it in writing now reinforces my belief.  I know legally they could change it, but I don't think they will. *


 Of course it varies with the timeshare company and the salesman and the answers are all over the place.  It suffices to say that a certain percentages FLAT OUT LIE TO YOU  intentionally.  I've seen it myself on a number of occasions.  While DVC guides usually try to be accurate, they are not always.  Sometimes it's an honest misunderstanding but occasionally one is OVERZEALOUS so to speak.  Actually to change it would require a vote of the membership as this is one of those issues that could materially affect the members.  





> If they changed the product understanding checklist to 5, it would imply that there would be bedding & supplies (towels) for 5. They don't even mention "plus a child under 3" in the product understanding checklist (who could sleep in the pack and play).


 Actually the rules are quite specific and there is no rule that says a child under 3.  





> So why does the contract language still read four? My guess is that to alter the contract at this point would create a legal inequity between the older owners that held contracts that stated one limit and newer buyers that were given contracts with another limit. It also gives DVC the option that if they conclude that the addition of another person has a measureable impact on maintanance costs, utilities, etc. they can opt to enforce the policy if they so choose.


 Actually to change it would require a vote of the membership as this is one of those issues that could materially affect the members.  But DVC members should know that just because some one answered an email or a timeshare sales person said something, does not make it accurate or "legal".  I'll believe it's a new rule when I see it in writing on the website, VM or other official paperwork.  Until then it's simply just another case of Disney inconsistency.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I guess I get interested in them because of the big investment my family has made in DVC.  Roughly $40K for our points, plus the monthly dues.  I tend to be a rule follower, that there is a reason for some rules and don't pick and choose the ones I will follow.  I think it bothers me when some people don't think they need to follow the rules and can do what they choose or whatever suites their needs.  Forget about others.  Just my opinion.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by pplasky _
> *This is exactly right.  I never understood the big debate on this issue.  If MS allows it, why do people get so tied up in the "legal aspect" of it.  I have a family of 5.  A 1BR is fine for us at this time and MS allows it.  We should be helping people to judge what really is permitted, rather than the rare case that some day Disney might "legally" enforce the rule. *


I'd have to agree with you.  Some staunch supporters of strict contract interpretation do so because it has no impact on thier family or size of unit.  We have 3 small boys, and a one bedroom suits us just fine.  If we did get a second bedroom, we wouln't use it, we'd have to close it off unused.  

I also do not think the analogy of this being similar to neighborhood building restrictions on above ground pools that would become a permanent part of the neighborhood.  That is an apples and oranges comparison in my book.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by Doctor P _
> *....any owner has the right to have them enforced against any neighbor and should not be chastised for doing so.  I'm not saying that is what should happen in this case, but, IMHO, any owner can force the contract to be enforced (and be strictly enforced). *


Naaahhh........ we agreed to have the DVC management company and Board govern those decisions as a part of the documents we signed.  People can get excessively demanding about many things and behaviors they wish others to display, that doesn't make them right, or mean that the Board has to direct the DVC management to enforce them.  As I said previously, there are many, many cover your behind clauses in the contract.  Certainly DVC never had any intention of exercising every one of them.  It is really not reasonble to make that assumption.  MS decides as we pay them to do.

I really think they make a great decision saying 5 in a one bedroom is OK.


----------



## laceemouse

While I tend to be a "rule follower" too, I am more perplexed by these threads because folks will be so UNCOMFORTABLE, IMO, to save a few points! I know very well how expensive DVC is, we always have to get a 2 bedroom and generally travel when school is out, and we do NOT have mega points. But for us, we enjoy the luxury of DVC. I can't see that waiting in line for the bathroom, sleeping with kids in the bed, and stepping over people sleeping on the floor could be considered a vacation. This is just my opinion, but I would rather have less trips and really be able to relax and enjoy them....Lacee


----------



## mom2rb

I am glad they are now saying 5 is ok. We only have two boys and they are small. When they stay at Grandma's house they sleep with her, on her pull out couch. It is fun for them. This trip we are bringing my MIL and I booked a one bedroom. I also listed everyone on the reservation. I know that soon I will have to get a two bedroom even for just my family, my boys will get big. I even bought enough points to do that in the future. But for this trip I felt a one bedroom was perfect for us.


----------



## NMW

I too find it amazing that a few people get so worked up about this issue.  I do think the person that said it's the same people over and over again is correct.  We know several DVC families (not DIS board) who have been putting 5 in a 1 BR for years.  When I told some of them how angry some DIS board members got at this issue and how long the threads got, they really thought it was very funny.  They didn't even realize this was an "issue".


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by CaptainMidnight _
> *I'd have to agree with you.  Some staunch supporters of strict contract interpretation do so because it has no impact on thier family or size of unit.  We have 3 small boys, and a one bedroom suits us just fine.  If we did get a second bedroom, we wouln't use it, we'd have to close it off unused.   *


 We get a 2 BR for four because we have teens of different gender.  So those without 5 people many times have to make the same decisions.  But I'd say that those with a vested interest (room stuffers they were called in a previous thread) are far less objective than the rest.  It's essentially the "everyone else is driving as fast or faster than I am" defense.  There's no question that until DVC enforces it consistently, it is a technical discussion.  But I for one don't feel it'd be at all difficult to get DVC to enforce the issue.  At the risk of making a few people mad at me, want to put a wager on it.  That's the only way this argument is going to end and it could end badly for some people.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

> _Originally posted by laceemouse _
> *While I tend to be a "rule follower" too, I am more perplexed by these threads because folks will be so UNCOMFORTABLE, IMO, to save a few points! I know very well how expensive DVC is, we always have to get a 2 bedroom and generally travel when school is out, and we do NOT have mega points. But for us, we enjoy the luxury of DVC. I can't see that waiting in line for the bathroom, sleeping with kids in the bed, and stepping over people sleeping on the floor could be considered a vacation. This is just my opinion, but I would rather have less trips and really be able to relax and enjoy them....Lacee *



You're entitled to your opinion, but when you say as a statement "Folks will be so uncomfortable to save a few points" that makes ME uncomfortable.  What's uncomfortable to you is not uncomfortable for all.  

It reminds me of all the people who say to me "What, you're going to WDW AGAIN?".  Just because they wouldn't do it they assume anyone else who does is somehow wrong.

By the way I am one who likes to spread out, when I go with both my teenager daughters we stay in a 2 bedroom so everyone has their own space.  I have never gone over occupancy limits.  But if another family is fine putting 5 in a 1BR I don't judge their comfort level.  To each his or her own.


----------



## DVCcollector

Yes they could enforce it but unless they are coming around at night to do a head count there is truly no way of stopping it. What if you have friends that come to visit and you have a few drinks would you rather them drive after drinking or spend the night even though it puts you over the limit. These are types of situations that may happen and with a family of 5 myself I use a studio currewntly while my youngest are still under 5 once they get a little older I will use a 1 bedroom all the time.


----------



## CaptainMidnight




----------



## Dean

> have no interest in being involved in a wager with you. I also have no interest in seeing you participate in any action your alluding to or potentially threatening with this veiled comment.


 Actually no threat.  Just trying to point out that that's the only way this will end, if someone pushes it.  If I had interest in that end, I would have inquired long ago as I have a friend who works in that office her in Tallahassee.


----------



## CaptainMidnight




----------



## laceemouse

Point well taken....ITA


----------



## rinkwide

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *...At the risk of making a few people mad at me, want to put a wager on it.  That's the only way this argument is going to end and it could end badly for some people. *


Oh, that's rich.


----------



## Dean

> _Originally posted by rinkwide _
> *Oh, that's rich. *


 lighten up, it was merely a shock tactic to get people to realize it's a fragile "perk".  One that could easily be taken away.


----------



## BostonDisneyKid

My $0.02 is that I find the occupancy thread entertaining at a minimum and often comedic. I do not, nor do I care to, understand why people feel so strongly on this issue (or the whole 'taking kids out of school to vacation' issue and other non-issue-issues (IMO)) but I do find it amusing to read. 

I do wonder though, how many families have 5 or 6 people in a studio, reuse the mugs from 3 trips ago, have taken their kids out of school for the duration of the vacation and then go pool hoping at SAB while staying at OKW...


----------



## NMW

I do wonder though, how many families have 5 or 6 people in a studio, reuse the mugs from 3 trips ago, have taken their kids out of school for the duration of the vacation and then go pool hoping at SAB while staying at OKW... [/B][/QUOTE] 


Very Funny


----------



## jarestel

> _Originally posted by Dean _
> *Actually no threat.  Just trying to point out that that's the only way this will end, if someone pushes it.  If I had interest in that end, I would have inquired long ago as I have a friend who works in that office her in Tallahassee. *



Sorry Dean. With all of the problems facing Florida from the hurricanes, I can't imagine your friends in high places would do any more than laugh at the suggestion that Tallahassee needs to get right on this DVC occupancy thing, for the sake of free and decent people everywhere.


----------



## kweaver

I realize that this whole issue has been debated to death.  It is almost beyond my imagination that having 5 in a 1BR bothers a very select group people so much.  

I understand that rules are rules.  However, if DVC has decided not to enforce this rule...or even go beyond that and state aloud during a member update that they are allowing 5 people in a 1BR, then so be it.  It's their decision...not ours.  Good for them for trying to make their members happy (without causing themselves harm).  We all understand what we signed...and if DVC changes their mind later, no one here has any room to complain.

Dean, this issue obviously bothers you a lot.  I have no idea why...but it does.  I have a lot of respect for you, even though I don't share some of your opinions or beliefs about the timeshare industry.  However, no one likes or needs threats...name dropping...or power plays.    You already went to DVC about this (and a few other issues) a while ago.  If I remember correctly, you came back and (in my opinion) bragged about your conversation...basically stating that that ability to have five in a 1BR was soon going by the wayside.  Obviously, this has not happened.  In fact, from what we are hearing from MS and the DVC folks at the member meetings, it looks like the opposite decision was made to allow it.  (Edited to say: I would like to see it in writing...but as long as MS is allowing 5 on a reservation...that's good enough for me.)

You are a smart guy.  Everyone here knows your feelings about this issue.  You don't need to stoop to shock tactics to make a point.  Think about it.  If you truly feel that that this issue is causing you distress while trying to use your DVC points, then stop beating around the bush and call your friend in Tallahassee. If not, then let's just drop it and let everyone enjoy DVC the way they feel is right for them.


----------



## Dean

kweaver said:
			
		

> I realize that this whole issue has been debated to death.  It is almost beyond my imagination that having 5 in a 1BR bothers a very select group people so much.
> 
> I understand that rules are rules.  However, if DVC has decided not to enforce this rule...or even go beyond that and state aloud during a member update that they are allowing 5 people in a 1BR, then so be it.  It's their decision...not ours.  Good for them for trying to make their members happy (without causing themselves harm).  We all understand what we signed...and if DVC changes their mind later, no one here has any room to complain.
> 
> Dean, this issue obviously bothers you a lot.  I have no idea why...but it does.  I have a lot of respect for you, even though I don't share some of your opinions or beliefs about the timeshare industry.  However, no one likes or needs threats...name dropping...or power plays.    You already went to DVC about this (and a few other issues) a while ago.  If I remember correctly, you came back and (in my opinion) bragged about your conversation...basically stating that that ability to have five in a 1BR was soon going by the wayside.  Obviously, this has not happened.  In fact, from what we are hearing from MS and the DVC folks at the member meetings, it looks like the opposite decision was made to allow it.  (Edited to say: I would like to see it in writing...but as long as MS is allowing 5 on a reservation...that's good enough for me.)
> 
> You are a smart guy.  Everyone here knows your feelings about this issue.  You don't need to stoop to shock tactics to make a point.  Think about it.  If you truly feel that that this issue is causing you distress while trying to use your DVC points, then stop beating around the bush and call your friend in Tallahassee. If not, then let's just drop it and let everyone enjoy DVC the way they feel is right for them.


Katie, it actually doesn't bother me much at all.  I have two competing issues.  One is what the rules say and I'm a "rule follower" and feel others should be as well.  Actually an extra person here and there doesn't really bother me, other than it's against the official rules.  As for the other issues, it would be unethical of me to ask my friend "to help" in this situation.  If it were something I felt strongly enough to pursue, I'd just call and make a formal complaint, as anyone else would.  To me this is an academic discussion more than anything else.  A question of reading the rules, discussing them and determining who's more correct.  I was really only pointing out that this is a discussion that will only end when one of two things happens.  When DVC publishes a written rule expanding the occupancy, and I mean a real one, not some email from MS saying it's OK.  Or if they stop taking reservations for over the limit.  Many will still violate the rules, as they do in many situations (pets, etc).  But to be clear, I won't have sympathy for the "but my guide said" stance, if it doses change.

As for the previous thread, you should go back and reread my posts.  I simply casually mentioned it to ask for information while I was discussing other issues anyway.  I didn't ask for any action and I'm sorry you feel I was bragging about it, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

kweaver said:
			
		

> ...It is almost beyond my imagination that having 5 in a 1BR bothers a very select group people so much.....
> 
> ....Dean, this issue obviously bothers you a lot.  I have no idea why...but it does.....
> 
> ....(Edited to say: I would like to see it in writing...but as long as MS is allowing 5 on a reservation...that's good enough for me.)...
> 
> ...Everyone here knows your feelings about this issue....


kweaver, I think you statements are dead on.  I have to agree, I don't know why it bothers a very select group so much, it seems absurd.  We hire MS and the board of directors to make these decisions, and I feel they are making them wisely, and in the majority's best interest, with almost no impact whatsoever on those who do not agree, or will not be using the 5 in a one bedroom guideline.  It is strange.  

I've said several times, given our ages of our 3 young children, we would not even use the second bedroom of a two bedroom unit, it would go completely unused, which is pretty silly to advocate.  I also do not think DVC is selling Vero Beach in the near future as is also provided for in the documents we signed, along with many other cover your tail clauses Disney included, too many to list here.

5 in a one bedroom with no additional bedding provided is a reasonable guideline for DVC and MS to establish.  This is part of the service quality I purchased.  Claiming every rule has to be followed to the letter is a recipe for disaster and complete service failure.  Rules can never keep pace with the needs of the customers, and this is not consistent with best practice organizations whom I regularly survey.  

I have strong feelings on this issue because it directly affects me since I have 3 small children and recognize that with our current kds ages, the one bedroom accomodation makes the most sense for us.  We purchased plenty of points so that as our family's needs change and the kids get older, we can graduate to the two bedroom accomodation. :thewave:

I also recognize what service quality means.


----------



## DebbieB

I'm sure the fact that they announced this at a member update and also put it in writing in an e-mail, that they had to have passed it by their legal department.   They know it's a hot issue, I would think they would have reviewed the possible legal consequences.


----------



## tinkerbee

I think that it a good thing to allow 5 people in a one bedroom.  Some people were "forced" to get a two bedroom for that 5th person when they didn't really need it in the case that they had smaller children.

That now leaves a studio open (if its a lock off) for maybe 4 more people to stay.  So instead of 5 people Disney now has 9 people in the same amount of space. More people more MONEY!!


----------



## DrTomorrow

tinkerbee said:
			
		

> [...] That now leaves a studio open (if its a lock off) for maybe 4 more people to stay.  So instead of 5 people Disney now has 9 people in the same amount of space. More people more MONEY!!



Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## KristiKelly

I don't really get into the occupancy debate either.  I am now pregnant with #3.  do I see all of us squeezing into a studio, probably not (unless I only have a few points left & gotta fulfill a little fix ).  However, will we do a 1 bedroom, yep for a few years anyway, I can't afford more points for a 2 bedroom right now.  I have known people to squeeze 2 adults & 3 kids (ages 4-8) into a room at the All Star, now to that I say "to each it's own" I can't imagine.  My kids love aerobeds & I would probably take a twin for them to take turns on.  Would we be cramped?  I don't think so.  How could 5 people be more cramped in a 1 bedroom than 4 people in a regular hotel room?  I'm sure I'll get flamed but that's okay, our guide told us that 5 could work in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## wisbucky

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> I don't really get into the occupancy debate either.  I am now pregnant with #3.  do I see all of us squeezing into a studio, probably not (unless I only have a few points left & gotta fulfill a little fix ).  However, will we do a 1 bedroom, yep for a few years anyway, I can't afford more points for a 2 bedroom right now.  I have known people to squeeze 2 adults & 3 kids (ages 4-8) into a room at the All Star, now to that I say "to each it's own" I can't imagine.  My kids love aerobeds & I would probably take a twin for them to take turns on.  Would we be cramped?  I don't think so.  How could 5 people be more cramped in a 1 bedroom than 4 people in a regular hotel room?  I'm sure I'll get flamed but that's okay, our guide told us that 5 could work in a 1 bedroom.



As much as I am a rule follower I do feel for families  with many children.    I can certainly see how folks with children would try to occupy a stuido filling it with 5 or 6 people.      After all raising children costs money let alone bringing them  all to Disney.  No flames from me KristiKelly.


----------



## Disney  Doll

*5 works fine in a 1BR as long as one of them is under age 3 and sleeps in a pack & play.

I agree with not wanting to be tripping over folks on my way to the bathroom etc by having an excessive # of people in a unit. And that is my opinion, and pertains to only how I feel. If other folks choose to put 7 or 8 people in a 1BR with air mattresses all over the place, I couldnt care less as long as I am not one of the people staying in that unit with them!

Human nature being what it is, there are always those who think the rules don't apply to them. I worry about my own behavior and let others worry about theirs.*


----------



## NMW

tinkerbee said:
			
		

> I think that it a good thing to allow 5 people in a one bedroom.  Some people were "forced" to get a two bedroom for that 5th person when they didn't really need it in the case that they had smaller children.
> 
> That now leaves a studio open (if its a lock off) for maybe 4 more people to stay.  So instead of 5 people Disney now has 9 people in the same amount of space. More people more MONEY!!




I never even thought of that.  Good Point.  This new "policy" probably benefits Disney in many ways.  Happier members, more people in the resorts spending more money.  Of course, there's probably still those 4 or 5 DVC members unhappy with someone breaking the "official rules" but, I don't think that's the majority of the DVC.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> ...If I were a psychologist I would write a grant proposal and come up with some theory for why saying.....


I think if you were a psychologist or behavioral health professional you really wouldn't have to look to hard to see what some of psychological underpinnings of these aurguments are.  Most of it is pretty obvious.  Occupancy threads are not the only threads where these "underpinnings" come through.  You could write up your psychological results in a weekend, and have the rest of the grant money to fritter away.....

I confess, 5 in a one bedroom directly affects my family and our vacation plans, we have three small children.  We do not put 5 in a one bedroom just to save money or be 'cheap', it is an issue of safety, our children are not old enough for us to feel comfortable leaving them in a separate bedroom in a travel situation with a balcony directly attached to the room.  It would not be comfortable for us to do so at our kids young age.  Technically, one is still under three.  Certainly as they get older we will spread out into a two bedroom unit.  Still, I shouldn't fall for the bait and get suckered into the occupancy discussion as often as I do by the oppposition (which it really has almost no tangible effect on).

The results of The Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory-2 (MMPI-2) instrument for some of the key posters in these discussions are rather predictable, grant or no grant.  Just my $0.02.


----------



## NMW

It's always the SAME PEOPLE complaining about 5 in a 1 bedroom.  I've only been reading these boards for 9 months and I can tell you that!   Why anyone would care that I have my 3 year old in bed with us and my two little boys on the sofa bed, I'll never understand.  I actually think people are upset that MS is now upfront about allowing it.  It baffles me, but it is fun to read.


----------



## DebbieB

NMW said:
			
		

> I too find it amazing that a few people get so worked up about this issue.  I do think the person that said it's the same people over and over again is correct.  We know several DVC families (not DIS board) who have been putting 5 in a 1 BR for years.  When I told some of them how angry some DIS board members got at this issue and how long the threads got, they really thought it was very funny.  They didn't even realize this was an "issue".



The ironic part is DVC doesn't see it as an issue either.


----------



## Disney  Doll

*M*Max is 5 people if one of them is under the age of 3 and can sleep in the pack & play.


----------



## Doctor P

Obviously DVC *DOES* see it as an issue if they still see fit to continue to put it in the product understanding check list (and not just in the documents themselves).


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Obviously DVC *DOES* see it as an issue if they still see fit to continue to put it in the product understanding check list (and not just in the documents themselves).


I do not see that they need to change this process, there are $$ attached to changes.  MS is willing to allow some flexibility to this and is standardizing that to say 5 in a one bedroom is OK.  That takes care of the issue as far as I can see.  It doesn't seem necessary to go through dramatic document language changes because of the flexibility they are offering.  Besides, I think DVC always intended to provide that flexibility and that's why guides have been telling 5 in a one bedroom was OK for a long time.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

BostonDisneyKid said:
			
		

> ........
> I do wonder though, how many families have 5 or 6 people in a studio, reuse the mugs from 3 trips ago, have taken their kids out of school for the duration of the vacation and then go pool hoping at SAB while staying at OKW...


I reuse my mugs. Am I going to be arrested? LOL


----------



## OneMoreTry

I think the occupancy issue is analogous to speed limits.  

Going above the speed limit increases the risk of harming others around you.  Yet it's done all the time.  And the police allow it, usually up to 10mph above the posted speed.  (The exact amount is not the point, so don't harp on that.) And the vast majority of the population have no problem accepting it's OK to speed a little.

To those of you who are vehemently against any bending of occupancy rules:  Do you ever fudge on the speed limit?  If so, how do you rationalize when the potential harm of that to others is much more obvious than that of squeezing an extra person into a room?


----------



## FredS

Same as speeding?  Too dangerous to have a larger unit?  "Everyone knows" that Disney doesn't care?   Anyone who does care has major personality disorder?

I am with those who choose to follow the rules because 1)it is a rule, and seems perfectly reasonable to me, and 2)I don't want my children's memories of Disney to be like they are hillbillies or refugees, with people sleeping on the floor and too many sharing one little bathroom.  

To each his own, I guess?


----------



## tinkerbee

Quote:by FredS{like they are hillbillies or refugees, with people sleeping on the floor and too many sharing one little bathroom.}

My fiancee grew up in a house with 8 people in 5 bedrooms and 1 bathroom I guess that makes him a hillbillie.  
 

And I bet that refugees would be happy to have what comes in a one bedroom.  
Get real!!!


----------



## DrTomorrow

tinkerbee said:
			
		

> [...] And I bet that refugees would be happy to have what comes in a one bedroom.
> Get real!!!


 Actually, a recent poll showed that 74.9% of all refugees thought that 5 occupants over the age of 3 in a 1BR Villa qualified as 'overcrowding'. Surprising, no?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

FredS said:
			
		

> Same as speeding?  Too dangerous to have a larger unit?  "Everyone knows" that Disney doesn't care?   Anyone who does care has major personality disorder?
> 
> I am with those who choose to follow the rules because 1)it is a rule, and seems perfectly reasonable to me, and 2)I don't want my children's memories of Disney to be like they are hillbillies or refugees, with people sleeping on the floor and too many sharing one little bathroom.
> 
> To each his own, I guess?



What?  You don't make moonshine in the bathtub?  Gee, next thing you'll be telling me you don't even take the critters to the ce-ment pond at your resort.


----------



## dallastxcpa

> What? You don't make moonshine in the bathtub? Gee, next thing you'll be telling me you don't even take the critters to the ce-ment pond at your resort.



You know I am from Texas and I find that Ohhh so funny.....  Thanks for the humor.  

 Of course if your going to make moonshine in the bathtub you have to get the one bedroom because those little studio tubs would never make enough to last you a whole week.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

FredS said:
			
		

> To each his own, I guess?


Exactly!!!  To each his own.  

No need to direct disparaging comments toward those taking advantage of the rules MS establishes given thier legal interpretation of the contract in light of, and balanced with taking care of their customer's needs.  There are many books on Disney management methods if you'd like to learn more.  But I've never seen any references in those books of how directing culturally disparaging comments to individuals with Appalachian mountain heritage is appropriate, or in any way supports a discussion position.

With proud heritage in West Virginia, where I've met some of the most genuine, forthright and honorable people I've ever had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

dallastxcpa said:
			
		

> You know I am from Texas and I find that Ohhh so funny.....  Thanks for the humor.
> 
> Of course if your going to make moonshine in the bathtub you have to get the one bedroom because those little studio tubs would never make enough to last you a whole week.



LOL, naturally, goes without saying! 

By the way, I'm glad you took this in the spirit I intended.  I absolutely agree with Captain Midnight, there is no place on these boards (or in life for that matter!) to judge other people based on their heritage. 

And by the way Fred S, why is the speeding analogy so faulty?  It IS true that it's more dangerous to speed than to put 5 in a one bedroom.  So if anyone being all righteous about "following rules" speeds they are being a hypocrite.


----------



## OneMoreTry

I meant this as a meta-occupancy thread.  It is becoming an occupancy thread.

I want to say something about Appalachian culture -- from the viewpoint of someone who grew up in S Fla and has lived in many places from there to Washington state.

I live in the Appalachians now.  The culture is different from what I'm used to in many ways.  The culture CAN be somewhat closed at times.  But the people are just like you and me.  They are just as intelligent.  Just as talented -- maybe more so.  And they have done something most of America hasn't.  They have preserved a culture.  How?  They are willing to sacrifice the rat race, the most expensive cars, the biggest houses with the best fixtures.  They sacrifice for family and principles.  For their values.  They believe it's worth squeezing into a smaller space.  Even giving up trips to WDW.

And that's what we haven't the guts to do.

I would rather have kids that are hillbillies than snobs.  But on the other hand I want kids that respect rules and respect others.  So I can say I'm on both sides of the issue.  I would have a hard time exceeding the limit.  but I don't judge those that do.

I hope this doesn't offend anyone.  (If it does there's room in my mailbox.)


----------



## rigsby25

I just purchased and haven't ever stayed as a DVC member yet.  This is for the "rules" people. When we went through the SSR presentation in May 04, probably because my daughter's friend was with us and we numbered 5, the person doing the selling said it was perfectly o.k. to bring an airbed and sleep 5 in a studio.  I guess the "rules" go out the window if they are trying to make a sale and become "guidelines".


----------



## CaptainMidnight

rigsby25 said:
			
		

> I guess the "rules" go out the window if they are trying to make a sale and become "guidelines".


Actually, I don't think that is what is happenning at all with the discussion you cite.  I think guides have always known and been informed by DVC management that MS would allow 5 in a one bedroom without extra bedding, and they are simply communicating that to potential purchasers.  

This perspective that is always thrown up by so called "rules" people (or selective rules people, since they violate many other rules) is that the DVC sales persons are constantly lying.  Personally, I don't see that as a valid assessment when it comes to the issue of occupancy. 

There are lots of rules that I try to follow, some listed in my signature.  But I don't see it as my role to try to force others to follow rules that don't affect me, or cause me harm.  I certainly don't see it as my role to dictate vacation sleeping arrangements to others that are more restrictive than MS allows.  

OneMoreTry, nicely said.  Thank you for sharing.

"To each his own..."  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## KristiKelly

I can't help but wonder why 5 in a 1 bedroom is overcrowded, but 5 in a room at Port Orleans with a trundle bed that has to squeeze somewhere is not.  

Our DVC guide said it's okay, so in my mind - case closed.


----------



## NMW

We have put five in a BCR room, POLY room and BWI room.  We have never done the POR w/ a trundle option but I imagine that's really small.  Why does not one person ever say that these rooms are too small for 5?  IMO a 1 bedroom is quite large compared to any of these options.  I don't think the overcrowed arguement holds water.  As for comparing a couple and three young children in a 1 bedroom villa to refugees that's just, well, insane.  Are you serious?  Would you say 2 adults and 3 kids in a POLY room are like refugees because they have only 1 bathroom?  Why would a 1 BR villa at a DVC resort be any different?  I don't know anything about hillbillies being from the NorthEast, but I have seen many refugees on the news and they do not look like a family, ANY family, on a Disney vacation.
BTW, I also enjoyed the "Quiet Pools:with or without children" thread.  Some of those people got REALLY mad.  Those are the best threads to read!


----------



## jarestel

FredS said:
			
		

> I am with those who choose to follow the rules because 1)it is a rule, and seems perfectly reasonable to me, and 2)I don't want my children's memories of Disney to be like they are hillbillies or refugees, with people sleeping on the floor and too many sharing one little bathroom.
> 
> To each his own, I guess?



FredS, I get a little nervous when the old "rule-follower" argument gets trotted out. There are hundreds of rules "most" people break whenever it's convenient for them to do so. For example: 13 items in the 12 item line ( hey, it's only one over the limit ), and as you indicated driving one or 100 hundred miles over the speed limit is, nevertheless, "breaking the rules". Or how about talking in libraries or speeding up when a light turns yellow so one can hurtle through the light as it changes to red? Ever call in sick to work when you felt fine? Or accidentally bring a dozen or so pens and notebooks home from work? I'm sure you can think of many more examples, but the point is unless one is an absolute "rule-follower" in all situations, it's kind of hypocritical to denigrate others who may not be as enlightened. And come to think of it, if one was so enlightened as to follow all of the rules all of the time, it would be difficult to believe they would feel compelled to pass judgement on the rest of us mere mortals.

But bottom line is this: I have a finite number of points I can use each year at WDW. I COULD book a 2-BR for my trip with my wife and 3 grandchildren ( which would make you happy ), or I could book a 1-BR and have points left over for another trip later in the year ( which would make me happy ). Now who do you think I want to make happy? I'm afraid that as long as MS keeps taking my ressies for 5 in the 1-BR, I'll keep making them so Jed, Granny, Elly, Jethro, and Pearl can get that extra trip.


----------



## greenban

NMW said:
			
		

> We have put five in a BCR room, POLY room and BWI room.  We have never done the POR w/ a trundle option but I imagine that's really small.  Why does not one person ever say that these rooms are too small for 5?  IMO a 1 bedroom is quite large compared to any of these options.  I don't think the overcrowed arguement holds water.  As for comparing a couple and three young children in a 1 bedroom villa to refugees that's just, well, insane.  Are you serious?  Would you say 2 adults and 3 kids in a POLY room are like refugees because they have only 1 bathroom?  Why would a 1 BR villa at a DVC resort be any different?  I don't know anything about hillbillies being from the NorthEast, but I have seen many refugees on the news and they do not look like a family, ANY family, on a Disney vacation.
> BTW, I also enjoyed the "Quiet Pools:with or without children" thread.  Some of those people got REALLY mad.  Those are the best threads to read!



I did the POR 5-in-a-room, and I'm a POOH sized person, who got to sleep on the trundle bed!  (I have a bad back and could not tolerate the beds in POR)

Yes, the room was way too small!  It was tight with four, and painfully cramped with 5!  We specifically booked a '5' in-a-room at reservation time.

Of course my last Disney hotel was the Grand Californian, and the one before was the Grand Floridian, so I was rather disappointed with this 'moderate' resort, but I couldn't afford a GF suite!

Never, ever again will I do 5 in POR, but I will try 5 in a studio (once)  and 1 Bedroom to see if I need a 2 bedroom everytime we come home!


----------



## tinkerbee

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder why 5 in a 1 bedroom is overcrowded, but 5 in a room at Port Orleans with a trundle bed that has to squeeze somewhere is not.
> 
> Our DVC guide said it's okay, so in my mind - case closed.


 

Great Point.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

jarestel said:
			
		

> <snip>
> But bottom line is this: I have a finite number of points I can use each year at WDW. I COULD book a 2-BR for my trip with my wife and 3 grandchildren ( which would make you happy ), or I could book a 1-BR and have points left over for another trip later in the year ( which would make me happy ). Now who do you think I want to make happy? I'm afraid that as long as MS keeps taking my ressies for 5 in the 1-BR, I'll keep making them so Jed, Granny, Elly, Jethro, and Pearl can get that extra trip.



This was so funny and yet made the point incredibly well. 

BTW I hope y'all are gonna drive to WDW in that cool truck with Granny in the rocking chair.


----------



## Dean

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> I can't help but wonder why 5 in a 1 bedroom is overcrowded, but 5 in a room at Port Orleans with a trundle bed that has to squeeze somewhere is not.
> 
> Our DVC guide said it's okay, so in my mind - case closed.


The guides have no real power nor does them saying it make it enforceable or contractual.  It's much like my teens when they say "but everyone is doing it".  But until DVC decides to enforce it, the argument would be with DVC and not a member who is trying to be "reasonable".


----------



## DisneyDVClover

Ok don't shoot the newbie but why is this occupancy such a tough topic? We have 5 in our family and use a studio or a 1 bedroom mind you we have young children 8 and under. I look at it this way if Disney has a problem with it then they should say so and not allow it when booking we always have our entire family named on our res and have not been denied any accomodation yet. If people wish to do this on THEIR vacation so be if Disney doesn't like it they should enforce the rules in place in the contract it isn't for any of us to whine and cry about IMHO.


----------



## DrTomorrow

DisneyDVClover said:
			
		

> [...] if Disney doesn't like it they should enforce the rules in place in the contract it isn't for any of us to whine and cry about IMHO.


 However, it is important for folks to be aware that there *are* such rules in the contract and that DVC *may* enforce them any time they wish. Take a look at the rumor/fact that the new MYW tickets will be biometric. If this is true, it is an example of a rule (non-transferability of tickets) that Disney didn't enforce for years, but will now enforce with a vengance, spending $$$ to revamp their ticket offerings and installing more biometric admission booths. [IMHO, this is one of the major points Dean has been making about this issue.]


----------



## DisneyDVClover

Point taken and in all honesty if they do start to enforce the occupancy rules we will abide we have never given away or sold hoppers with leftover days as we know we are always going to make another trek to the World so why give away something we will use. I guess it is ultimaletly up to Disney to decide if they will enforce the rule or change the rule and we have only to abide by it at that time or continue to use the rule leaniancy as it is now.


----------



## Sammie

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> However, it is important for folks to be aware that there *are* such rules in the contract and that DVC *may* enforce them any time they wish. Take a look at the rumor/fact that the new MYW tickets will be biometric. If this is true, it is an example of a rule (non-transferability of tickets) that Disney didn't enforce for years, but will now enforce with a vengance, spending $$$ to revamp their ticket offerings and installing more biometric admission booths. [IMHO, this is one of the major points Dean has been making about this issue.]



This is true and I have been told by friends that work for Disney that the changes in Early Entry and the Late Night Extra 3 hours will require any Disney resort guest wanting to remain to have a vaild resort ID including children except those under 3. So basically if you have more in your room than you have ID for then you will not get a wristband for the extra hours for that person. 

It's basically a passive way to enforce occupancy.


----------



## jarestel

Sammie said:
			
		

> This is true and I have been told by friends that work for Disney that the changes in Early Entry and the Late Night Extra 3 hours will require any Disney resort guest wanting to remain to have a vaild resort ID including children except those under 3. So basically if you have more in your room than you have ID for then you will not get a wristband for the extra hours for that person.
> 
> It's basically a passive way to enforce occupancy.



True enough if you're "sneaking" extra people into the room. However, anyone listed on the reservation will get resort IDs and Disney will be the one deciding whether occupancy rules have been "violated" or not.


----------



## pplasky

Sammie said:
			
		

> This is true and I have been told by friends that work for Disney that the changes in Early Entry and the Late Night Extra 3 hours will require any Disney resort guest wanting to remain to have a vaild resort ID including children except those under 3. So basically if you have more in your room than you have ID for then you will not get a wristband for the extra hours for that person.
> 
> It's basically a passive way to enforce occupancy.



Disney has checked our ids for early entry already.  We have had 5 in a room, and all of us had id's since we are all on the reservation.


----------



## Sammie

jarestel said:
			
		

> True enough if you're "sneaking" extra people into the room. However, anyone listed on the reservation will get resort IDs and Disney will be the one deciding whether occupancy rules have been "violated" or not.




Exactly as it should be. My point is some have posted they sneak people into the room by not adding them to the reservation. These will not have ID and will not be able to enjoy the perks associated with that ID. 

If Disney allows for the extra ID's its fine by me.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> The guides have no real power nor does them saying it make it enforceable or contractual.


I think guides are working well within the directions management has been giving them concerning room capacity.  Discounting guides doesn't address the issue.


> ... It's much like my teens when they say "but everyone is doing it".


I'm always surprised at the off base analogies that are attempted to be applied to 5 in a one bedroom occupancy discussions.  One poster said DVC room capacity was like the cruise ship industry, but I guess they forgot the parts about unlimited meals one has on a cruise ship, table seating requirements at those meals and the need to pack food stores prior to the ship's departure, or legal lifejacket requirements and lifeboat capacity requirements.  Seems like I noticed a difference in the size of the cruise ship pools and DVC resort pool sizes, but perhaps thats just me.  The analogy seemed completely and totally off base to any part fo the discussion regarding 5 in a onebedroom at DVC, and yet is was presented in such a factual manner.  How the phrase "but everyone is doing it" is suppose to apply when MS is saying they are OK with 5 in a one bedroom is a mystery.     

Perhaps I just need to learn more about analogies, and maybe study some poker strategy to learn more about "bluffing".

5 in a one bedroom is OK with MS, a story with a happy ending. :thewave:


----------



## Sammie

jarestel said:
			
		

> FredS, I get a little nervous when the old "rule-follower" argument gets trotted out. There are hundreds of rules "most" people break whenever it's convenient for them to do so. For example: 13 items in the 12 item line ( hey, it's only one over the limit ), and as you indicated driving one or 100 hundred miles over the speed limit is, nevertheless, "breaking the rules". Or how about talking in libraries or speeding up when a light turns yellow so one can hurtle through the light as it changes to red? Ever call in sick to work when you felt fine? Or accidentally bring a dozen or so pens and notebooks home from work? I'm sure you can think of many more examples, but the point is unless one is an absolute "rule-follower" in all situations, it's kind of hypocritical to denigrate others who may not be as enlightened. And come to think of it, if one was so enlightened as to follow all of the rules all of the time, it would be difficult to believe they would feel compelled to pass judgement on the rest of us mere mortals.
> 
> But bottom line is this: I have a finite number of points I can use each year at WDW. I COULD book a 2-BR for my trip with my wife and 3 grandchildren ( which would make you happy ), or I could book a 1-BR and have points left over for another trip later in the year ( which would make me happy ). Now who do you think I want to make happy? I'm afraid that as long as MS keeps taking my ressies for 5 in the 1-BR, I'll keep making them so Jed, Granny, Elly, Jethro, and Pearl can get that extra trip.



You know I truely do not care how many people pack in a room at Disney. That is up to Disney to enforce. If having too many in a room disturbs my visit, I will complain then.

But for some reason it really bothers me when these discussions come up that some can not realize that some of us do not break rules. I don't. I don't speed, I drive slightly under to allow for any difference in my speedometer and the cops. I don't steal pens from work, I have plenty at home, I don't go to the library so I don't talk there. I have actually returned items when shopping to go in the Express line, or change lines.

It's not that I am a saint, I am just a person that sees no reason to break rules. There is no advantage to me to do so. Speeding leads to tickets which cost me money, stealing at work could cost me my job, speeding through a yellow light could get me killed. Having more items in the express line is rude to the others.  

Maybe I am just a very logical person that sees rules are to be obeyed and there is a reason to have them. Actually I think I abide by rules because I am a polite person.

My Mother was a teacher, my Dad an exMarine. At our house rules were rules and were not up to discussion over abiding by them for convenience.  

But please do not insult those of us who do abide by them, by saying we don't exist.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sammie, like you said.


----------



## jarestel

Sammie said:
			
		

> But please do not insult those of us who do abide by them, by saying we don't exist.




I follow rules myself, Sammie. However in my town, if I were to drive at or below the speed limit I'd have been run over from behind a couple of dozen times by now, so it's more or less a defense mechanism to "go with the flow". But I'm trying! Didn't mean to insult anyone, just got carried away making an abstract point.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> I think guides are working well within the directions management has been giving them concerning room capacity.  Discounting guides doesn't address the issue.


Neither the guides nor MS has the authority or ability to make rules or contracts, period.  And I'd be very surprised if anyone in authority specifically told them it was OK to tell members that breaking the written rules was OK.  No one is arguing that MS currently doesn't enforce the rules but that's a far cry from an "official" blessing.

And I'd agree with Sammie above, I think a large portion of people try to follow all the rules they are aware of, I certainly do to the best of my ability.  However, making a mistake does not change the appropriateness of following the rules, no matter how many break it.  If you didn't like the "everyone's doing it" analogy, maybe you'd like to compare it to legalizing pot.  You can't enforce it so just legalize it.  You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me.


----------



## jarestel

Dean said:
			
		

> And I'd agree with Sammie above, I think a large portion of people try to follow all the rules they are aware of, I certainly do to the best of my ability.  However, making a mistake does not change the appropriateness of following the rules, no matter how many break it.  If you didn't like the "everyone's doing it" analogy, maybe you'd like to compare it to legalizing pot.  You can't enforce it so just legalize it.  You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me.



Dean, Exactly! You have hit the nail right on the head, put your finger on the crux of the matter, and crystalized my thoughts exactly. I have no problem ( not that anyone cares whether I have a problem or not, LOL! ) with folks stating that occupancy limits should be enforced because... ( list REASONS here ). And I DON'T condone or advocate sneaking extra people into rooms or doing anything underhanded in order to get one's own way. But the reason the "rule-follower" argument doesn't wash with me is because if I list all of my guests on the ressie and MS accepts it and books me into a room, then as far as I am concerned, I'm following the rules. And if they one day say, "No, you can't do that anymore", that will be fine and I promise I won't appear here with alligator tears flowing down my face railing about the injustice of it all. I'm just asking the rule followers to show me the same courtesy.


----------



## Dean

jarestel said:
			
		

> Dean, Exactly! You have hit the nail right on the head, put your finger on the crux of the matter, and crystalized my thoughts exactly. I have no problem ( not that anyone cares whether I have a problem or not, LOL! ) with folks stating that occupancy limits should be enforced because... ( list REASONS here ). And I DON'T condone or advocate sneaking extra people into rooms or doing anything underhanded in order to get one's own way. But the reason the "rule-follower" argument doesn't wash with me is because if I list all of my guests on the ressie and MS accepts it and books me into a room, then as far as I am concerned, I'm following the rules. And if they one day say, "No, you can't do that anymore", that will be fine and I promise I won't appear here with alligator tears flowing down my face railing about the injustice of it all. I'm just asking the rule followers to show me the same courtesy.


Which is why I've routinely said that at the present time, any beef is with DVC and MS; assuming reasonable usage.  The argument doesn't go away, just the object of it changes.


----------



## DisneyDVClover

We have never had a problem in a 1 BDRM or a Studio we have 2 adults and 3 children the oldest is 8 the youngest is 2 and even for our next trip when he is 3 they were fine with it.


----------



## pplasky

DisneyDVClover said:
			
		

> We have never had a problem in a 1 BDRM or a Studio we have 2 adults and 3 children the oldest is 8 the youngest is 2 and even for our next trip when he is 3 they were fine with it.



Just want to add that we were unable to put 5 on a ressie in a studio last time.  We were able to put 5 in a 1BR.  Not sure why we hit a snag, but it can happen.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> ...If you didn't like the "everyone's doing it" analogy, maybe you'd like to compare it to legalizing pot.  You can't enforce it so just legalize it.


I can't say that I agree that having 5 in a one bedroom is analogous to using illegal drugs, but that's just me.


			
				Dean said:
			
		

> You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me.


Oops, I don't mean to incorrectly assign an analogy, I must have missunderstood the reference to it being "no different than the cruise industry."  Seems to me 5 in a 1 bedroom DVC land resort is very different than the cruise industry. 






			
				Dean said:
			
		

> ....Not directed at you but I get amused at those who feel DVC must create something that will work for a family of five or six.  To me, it's no different than the cruise industry.


(sigh......) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seems to me that I hire DVC management and Board to make appropriate determinations for the best interest of our members.  I'm glad they have decided 5 in a one bedroom is OK.  Enjoy your vacations.   :thewave:


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> Oops, I don't mean to incorrectly assign an analogy, I must have missunderstood the reference to it being "no different than the cruise industry."  Seems to me 5 in a 1 bedroom DVC land resort is very different than the cruise industry.


I don't recall saying it as it's not really the way I think of it.  If I recall, others were discussing the cruise issue at the time.  Sorry you're having trouble with the analogies, do you want me to explain them further.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> I don't recall saying it as it's not really the way I think of it.  If I recall, others were discussing the cruise issue at the time.


Well, its a direct quote of your statements earlier in this thread.  If you'll check the discussion surrounding your cruise statement, you'll see that no body brought up the cruise issue except yourself (at least that I noticed).  Apparently, given this quote, your statement:


			
				Dean said:
			
		

> You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me.


was made in error.  If I read the statement correctly, you did write "To me, it's no different than the cruise industry."  My opinion is that such a statement is flawed, and that 5 in a one bedroom at a land based DVC resort is very, very different than travel accomodations/food services/life jacket and boat requirements on a cruise ship.


			
				Dean said:
			
		

> Sorry you're having trouble with the analogies, do you want me to explain them further.


Thanks for the offer, but I think that many attempted analogies are so far fetched and non-applicable I do not think further explination would be of benefit.  What would be of even greater help is if analogies were used that are even partially applicable to the discussion at hand.  As previously stated, there's no way a moving cruise ship occupancy with the amenities, food and sea worthy requirements can compare to a DVC land based room for me, those each have very different requirements.  And I cannot really see how 5 in a one bedroom is analogous to using illegal drugs, but then I don't have any experience in that area to draw from.  Maybe the the problem is that the one position may not be very defendable beyond the, "....cannot break rules...no flexibility allowed... " mantra.

Regardless, 5 in a one bedroom personally affects our current use of vacation accomodations at our children's current ages.  I am bias on this issue and therefore post about it.  I do find it very puzzling as to why other posters who say they do not have strong views, at the same time have numerous and multiple posts on the issue.  Me thinks somone is attempting to bluff others with proported statements of indifference.  Thank goodness MS is now applying some reasonableness to the occupacy issue.  We find the one bedroom accomodations very nice for our family, and would not use the second bedroom for our kids at thier current ages.  It would be locked off and go totally unused if we got a two bedroom villa at this point.  Our children still need supervision, especially in strange environments with balconeys right outside the rooms.  It really doesn't make sense for us to rent the two bedroom and then never use the second bedroom.
 :thewave:   
Best wishes for choosing the accomodations that best fit your familes needs in cooperation with MS.


----------



## pplasky

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> Regardless, 5 in a one bedroom personally affects our current use of vacation accomodations at our children's current ages.  I am bias on this issue and therefore post about it.  I do find it very puzzling as to why other posters who say they do not have strong views, at the same time have numerous and multiple posts on the issue.  Me thinks somone is attempting to bluff others with proported statements of indifference.  Thank goodness MS is now applying some reasonableness to the occupacy issue.  We find the one bedroom accomodations very nice for our family, and would not use the second bedroom for our kids at thier current ages.  It would be locked off and go totally unused if we got a two bedroom villa at this point.  Our children still need supervision, especially in strange environments with balconeys right outside the rooms.  It really doesn't make sense for us to rent the two bedroom and then never use the second bedroom.
> :thewave:
> Best wishes for choosing the accomodations that best fit your familes needs in cooperation with MS.



Ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've followed this thread, but didn't participate until now.  I guess I've been a little intimated into thinking I'm a "criminal" or something.  But this November, our family of 5 stayed in a 1 bedroom at OKW.  I don't see how this particularily compares to some of the analogies offered here either.  We were on a waitlist for 2 months for a 2 bedroom but none ever came through.  MS was well-aware we were a family of 5 and never said a thing either when making the reservation or at check-in.   Honestly, we would have preferred the extra beds (my son slept on an aerobed), but the 1 bedroom was nowhere near as bad as I thought it might be.  It was very doable imho. We actually felt like we had a huge amount of space.  We actually felt way more cramped when staying in one room (with trundle) at Riverside back in '98.   This was considered "legal" (   ) I guess for our family of 5. 
The OKW 1 bedroom worked well for our family and honestly, the only time I ever felt like I was possibly doing anything wrong is here on these boards.  I've decided to not let some of the opinions of others get to me.  It's nice that we can all discuss this rationally for the most part.  If the situation arose again where we couldn't secure a 2 bedroom, I'd have no problem booking another 1 bedroom for our family.  If MS or the resort itself decided to change their thinking on this matter, then that would be fine too.  But I hardly feel like I'm doing anything illegal      I agree with other posters who say it comes down to what fits an individual family's needs.


----------



## Doctor P

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> The OKW 1 bedroom worked well for our family and honestly, the only time I ever felt like I was possibly doing anything wrong is here on these boards.  I've decided to not let some of the opinions of others get to me.



That's a nice way to rationalize things, and I am not saying that I wouldn't have done the same thing in your circumstance.  However, I find it incredulous that you didn't have any feeling that you were possibly doing anything wrong when you blatantly were violating the terms of your contract, enforced or not.  Can't get into your head, but I know that I'm aware when I violate the speed limit and aware that I am "possibly doing something wrong" (your words) even if the policy is not being enforced at a given point in time. That said, I AM glad your trip worked out, and I'm glad you were able to be accomodated.


----------



## DebbieB

I don't get the speed limit analogy.   I doubt a policeman is going to tell you "it's OK to go over the speed limit, you have my permission".    In this case, DVC is managing the resorts and they are saying it's OK over and over again.   They are the ones responsible for managing the contract and it's their decision to make accomodations to the rules.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Dean said:
			
		

> If you didn't like the "everyone's doing it" analogy, maybe you'd like to compare it to legalizing pot.  You can't enforce it so just legalize it.



Fine with me.  Pot doesn't kill, isn't addictive, and many many fine upstanding citizens indulge without causing any harmful effects to society  It should be legal, but that's another thread for another board I suppose.


----------



## Doctor P

Actually, as a management entity, DVC MS has no authority to waive contract provisions.  I am just pointing out a fact, and not saying it should be challenged.  Just responding to several statements that MS itself has more authority than they truly do.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> That's a nice way to rationalize things


Well, I don't believe I am rationalizing anything in my statement.  Perhaps you could insinuate I am rationalizing if we snuck the 5th person into the 1 bedroom (ie kept that information from MS and the resort).   But this was not the case. 
I specifically pointed out to MS that we would require a 2 bedroom because we had 5 people.  I was secretly hoping this would increase my chances of getting a 2 bedroom.   But the response from MS, was "it won't be a problem" in reference to our 1 bedroom ressie for our family of 5.  If it's such a major violation, why did MS let me proceed with the reservation ?   Why didn't they say, "sorry, you'll need either 2 studios or a 2 bedroom" and put me strictly on a waitlist ? 
In regards to violating a speed limit ????  That endangers lives.   How can this be compared to our staying in a 1 bedroom ????   Sorry, I'm just not seeing eye-to-eye on several of the analogies here on this thread.


----------



## Doctor P

Unless directed by DVD (not the same as DVC or MS) to do otherwise, MS has absolutely no incentive to enforce the occupancy limits.  They are responsible for management and operating the resorts and providing customer service.  Why would they enforce limits on room occupancy with those responsibilities?  They can keep more people happy by not enforcing the limits, and unless they are told to do otherwise will not do so.  On the other hand, if it could ever be proven that DVD gave the guides instructions or suggested that they might make the occupancy claims or promises that many say have been made, DVD could be in serious trouble and have some liability, IMHO.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Doctor P said:
			
		

> On the other hand, if it could ever be proven that DVD gave the guides instructions or suggested that they might make the occupancy claims or promises that many say have been made, DVD could be in serious trouble and have some liability, IMHO.


Dean & Doctor P, I disagree.  There's no way DVD could be in serious trouble or have some liability if they are providing this guidance to MS and guides, your really stretching attempting to make points like these.  Contracts all over the place have modifications in actual practice.  

It's a very reasonable guideline, why are you so up in arms about it?  Is the point just to aurgue?  Just because your family doesn't need this option for your vacations?  Come on.....


----------



## Doctor P

Captain Midnight,

With due respect, I don't think you understand real estate law and the specific nature of written provisions in timeshare contracts and declarations.  The items we are talking about are legally recorded tenets of the binding terms of the existence of the resorts.  Yes, contracts can be changed, but things are a little different when you are talking about real estate contracts and those involving condominium declarations that are legally recorded binding covenants on one's deed.  Most contracts I suspect you are referring to are neither real estate, timeshare, or recorded covenants/POS documents.  The only analogue outside real estate that I can quickly think of would be mutual funds or other securities for which a  Public Offering Statement is required.  If a firm was knowingly violating the terms of a securities' POS, you can bet the SEC would be interested.  Now, don't misunderstand, I'm not advocating any challenge or change, merely pointing out that this is serious stuff (much more serious than people want to believe).


----------



## DisneyDVClover

Actually Dean your quote about pot is funny as we are on the verge of legalizing it in Canada. Another thing I find funny is how people ridicule one another here be is subtly or otherwise I mean after all this is a form of bullying which we all know we don't like to have happen to our children and don't want our children to partae in yet it is fine for adults to do this.Honestly until DVD and DVC start to enforce the occupancy rules or cange it a party of 5 in a 1 bedroom will be fine and will work for everyone who chooses to use it and even for that family that doesn't it is still available to them. I also understand the speeding analogy we have a posted limit of 100KPH on our highways mind you our accepted limit is 120KPH the police will not pull you over for anything from 100-120 but over that and you will get a ticket if caught it is an accepted bend in the rules on the road as is the 5 in a 1 bedroom at DVC resorts why can't people accept that they allow it and until they enforce it it will remain that way.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> Regardless, 5 in a one bedroom personally affects our current use of vacation accomodations at our children's current ages. I am bias on this issue and therefore post about it. I do find it very puzzling as to why other posters who say they do not have strong views, at the same time have numerous and multiple posts on the issue. Me thinks somone is attempting to bluff others with proported statements of indifference. Thank goodness MS is now applying some reasonableness to the occupacy issue. We find the one bedroom accomodations very nice for our family, and would not use the second bedroom for our kids at thier current ages. It would be locked off and go totally unused if we got a two bedroom villa at this point. Our children still need supervision, especially in strange environments with balconeys right outside the rooms. It really doesn't make sense for us to rent the two bedroom and then never use the second bedroom.


And I think it's colored your objectivity.  To you this appears to be an emotional issue.  And I can understand if one were told one thing and agreed to another, how this could be a concern.  It happens in timeshare sales all the time.  Then one signs a paper that says everything they've been told is in writing and nothing else will be applicable.  To be clear, the occupancy issue itself isn't important but the fact that MS enforces the written rules IS.  Besides, if a couple of us don't stand up and defend the position, everyone would think it's a non issue. This is far from the truth, IMO.  And there are real consequences of room overcrowding like pool, restaurant, parking crowds as well as increased maint issues.  How much this affects, I don't know.  But my guess is it's a lot more than you'd think it is.  Plus I find it interesting when people know the rules and still insist on breaking them and telling everyone about it, even if MS is complicit. I think it reflects society in general where most people are most interested in what's in it for them.

As for what's OK with MS, I think that's a subject where the jury is still out.  Not enforcing it and it truly being OK are totally different things.  Hence the pot legalization analogy.  MS may have decided it's not worth the effort, again that's not the same as saying it's OK.  There are rules and there are actually ways that the rules can be changed.


----------



## DebbieB

Are occupancy limits in the public offering statement?   The only place I can recall seeing it is on the Product Understanding Checklist.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Dean said:
			
		

> <snip> And there are real consequences of room overcrowding like pool, restaurant, parking crowds as well as increased maint issues.  How much this affects, I don't know.  But my guess is it's a lot more than you'd think it is.



Your guess???  Hey I can guess too, and I guess it's a lot less than you think it is.   

5 in a one bedroom is a non issue for the most part. Unless it's five Wooly Mammoths, in which case I see your point.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> 5 in a one bedroom is a non issue for the most part. Unless it's five Wooly Mammoths, in which case I see your point.


Well... There goes my idea of stuffing my mother-in-law into our 1br.

MG


----------



## DisneyDVClover

I can't see how 5 in a 1 bedroom would affect parking wouldn't they all come on the same shuttle or in the same car I can't see them all driving on their own. As for the pool it would be no worse than pool hopping and the locals as they are called using the pools.


----------



## Doctor P

Yes, the occupancy limits are part of the POS.


----------



## Dean

DebbieB said:
			
		

> Are occupancy limits in the public offering statement?   The only place I can recall seeing it is on the Product Understanding Checklist.


I know it's in the multi site POS listed as Sleeping Capacity on the charts that show the number of units.  It's also in the II info delivered at closing and referenced in the POS related to exchanging.


----------



## Dean

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Your guess???  Hey I can guess too, and I guess it's a lot less than you think it is.
> 
> 5 in a one bedroom is a non issue for the most part. Unless it's five Wooly Mammoths, in which case I see your point.


My guess but at least we agree there are consequences and that was the point.


			
				DisneyDVClover said:
			
		

> I can't see how 5 in a 1 bedroom would affect parking wouldn't they all come on the same shuttle or in the same car I can't see them all driving on their own. As for the pool it would be no worse than pool hopping and the locals as they are called using the pools.


Only to a degree.  A certain percentage will be adults that will add another vehicle.  Plus, the family that stays in the extra unit freed up will also bring a vehicle in many cases.  As for the pool hopping, etc, the extra people for a room stuffer will be on top of those other groups and actually reduce the viability of pool hopping.


----------



## DisneyDVClover

Well I know our family travel with the 3 kids and usually my mother but we all come in one vehicle or pick up whoever flies in at the airport so no extra vehicle. Now I can only speak for my family but pool hopping is a perk we can honestly live without we seldom do it and could care less about it.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

DisneyDVClover said:
			
		

> I can't see how 5 in a 1 bedroom would affect parking wouldn't they all come on the same shuttle or in the same car I can't see them all driving on their own.


I have been known to trailer-in the wooly mammoth (mother-in-law), and the trailer can take up some significant park area.

MG


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> To you this appears to be an emotional issue.


Dean and Doctor P - Quite the contrary, it is not just emotional, it is a very practical issue since we currently have our three children stay with us in a one bedroom.  This is not some philosophical exercise attempting to interpret real estate law, or some trumped up baloney about how all the resort amenities will be overused, it is practical application of real world vacation practice.  If you are suggesting there is emotion tied to the practicality of not using points for a second bedroom that would be locked off anyway, then I would agree, there is emotion tied to it, of course.  Why wouldn't there be?


> I think it reflects society in general where most people are most interested in what's in it for them.


So regardless of the societal concerns you raise, I guess we are agreed that your analogy of the cruise industry you stated earlier was something you did in fact raise, and is not applicable?  Earlier you said an analogy about cruising shouldn't be attributed to you ("You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me"), then you said othersl were talking about cruising ("others were discussing the cruise issue at the time"), but I think if you look back you'll see that wasn't really the case.


> Hence the pot legalization analogy.


Sure doesn't seem like a very good explanation of a far fetch analogy any more than the far fetched cruise analogy.

It still doesn't adequately answer the question as to why some get so bent out of shape on this issue when they will not be using the 5 in a one bedroom grace that MS offers and they will not see a visible tangible effect on thier current vacation experience.  If anything, going with the 5 in a 1 bedroom will be a limitation to the 5 in a studio and mroe than 5 in a one bedroom practices we have read about on this forum.  I notice Dean and Doctor P as being very much in alignment on thier views, both say they would not use it regardless given thier family situations, both seem or appear equally bothered by the issue given the numerous strong factually worded posts, and at least one is saying it really doesn't matter to them, they are just discussing the issue.  I find it puzzling as to why the views are so strong.  I hope I've been clear on why I think the issue is important.


> Now, don't misunderstand, I'm not advocating any challenge or change, merely pointing out that this is serious stuff (much more serious than people want to believe).


I am not a real estate law expert by any means.  If you are an attorney in real estate law you would certainly have greater expertise in this than I do.  I mistakenly thought your name indicated you were some type of doctor, sorry if that was in error.  Somehow I thought Dean was also in the medical profession.  I may be wrong there as well.  My layperson's opinion is that some are attempting to trump this up as some big legal issue in an attempt to support thier personal opinion more than it really is.  I'd certainly welcome a real estate attorney's first person opinion on this for our forum. 

I guess the one idea I'm sharing that I haven't read previously is that if anything, my opinion is that going with the 5 in a 1 bedroom guideline from MS will be a limitation to the 5 in a studio and more than 5 in a one bedroom practices I have read about on this forum.  If MS follows this, there should be a reduction in the use of resort resouces compared to current practices IMO.


----------



## DisneyDVClover

MG that is funny but totally understandable as my wife says the same thing when we bring my mom. I love my in laws to death but my mom seems to smother when we take her and she spoils the kids rotten not that I mind as it leaves more money for us but my wife hates it. Mind you we always take my moms van so my wife really shouldn't care LOL.


----------



## Doctor P

Captain Midnight,

My opinion is no more important than any one else's in the forum, expertise or no expertise.  The point of my post was to indicate that much of the discussion is, contrary to what has often been claimed, based in fact rather than opinion.  I am not a medical doctor.  My professional expertise does include contract, land use, and real estate law as part of my portfolio, and that is why I have been so concerned about some of the directions that some of the threads on this topic have taken, while not actually being concerned about the practice of allowing 5 in a studio or 1BR.  Dean actually stated many of the same concerns I have.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> Dean and Doctor P - Quite the contrary, it is not just emotional, it is a very practical issue since we currently have our three children stay with us in a one bedroom.  This is not some philosophical exercise attempting to interpret real estate law, or some trumped up baloney about how all the resort amenities will be overused, it is practical application of real world vacation practice.  If you are suggesting there is emotion tied to the practicality of not using points for a second bedroom that would be locked off anyway, then I would agree, there is emotion tied to it, of course.  Why wouldn't there be?
> 
> So regardless of the societal concerns you raise, I guess we are agreed that your analogy of the cruise industry you stated earlier was something you did in fact raise, and is not applicable?  Earlier you said an analogy about cruising shouldn't be attributed to you ("You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me"), then you said othersl were talking about cruising ("others were discussing the cruise issue at the time"), but I think if you look back you'll see that wasn't really the case.
> 
> Sure doesn't seem like a very good explanation of a far fetch analogy any more than the far fetched cruise analogy.
> 
> It still doesn't adequately answer the question as to why some get so bent out of shape on this issue when they will not be using the 5 in a one bedroom grace that MS offers and they will not see a visible tangible effect on thier current vacation experience.  If anything, going with the 5 in a 1 bedroom will be a limitation to the 5 in a studio and mroe than 5 in a one bedroom practices we have read about on this forum.  I notice Dean and Doctor P as being very much in alignment on thier views, both say they would not use it regardless given thier family situations, both seem or appear equally bothered by the issue given the numerous strong factually worded posts, and at least one is saying it really doesn't matter to them, they are just discussing the issue.  I find it puzzling as to why the views are so strong.  I hope I've been clear on why I think the issue is important.
> 
> I am not a real estate law expert by any means.  If you are an attorney in real estate law you would certainly have greater expertise in this than I do.  I mistakenly thought your name indicated you were some type of doctor, sorry if that was in error.  Somehow I thought Dean was also in the medical profession.  I may be wrong there as well.  My layperson's opinion is that some are attempting to trump this up as some big legal issue in an attempt to support thier personal opinion more than it really is.  I'd certainly welcome a real estate attorney's first person opinion on this for our forum.
> 
> I guess the one idea I'm sharing that I haven't read previously is that if anything, my opinion is that going with the 5 in a 1 bedroom guideline from MS will be a limitation to the 5 in a studio and more than 5 in a one bedroom practices I have read about on this forum.  If MS follows this, there should be a reduction in the use of resort resouces compared to current practices IMO.


I finally was able to go back and read the quote you posted from me.  You quoted it out of context.  The point was that for a cruise, you have no choice.  I'm not ducking what I said, I just didn't remember saying it nor does sit particularly apply to the way I think about it as a general issue.  As for profession, I am a Pediatrician with a fair amount of expertise in contracts and Timeshares in general.  Certainly far more than the average lawyer when looking at the combined expertise.  Many lawyers don't know about timeshares.

But since when does not having 5 people in my family affect my ability to have an opinion or post it.  I usually get a 2 BR for four people, why wouldn't I for 5.  I believe your emotional and practical applications have colored your objectivity.  My opinion is based in the fact that the rules are explicit, you're arguing a moving target.  If 5 is OK, why not 6, etc.  Even if you only had 4 in your family, you might truly care if people don't follow the rules, that would be your choice.

But I particularly like your subtle personal attacks.  The old shoot the messenger if you don't like the message approach.  If you want to discuss the issues, that's what I'm about but it seems this is about feelings for some and not factual information.  Do I want MS to enforce this issue, absolutely, to the hilt.  Will I feel for those that have been lied to, absolutely, it's not their fault if they were misled.  But it is their mistake for signing something they didn't understand fully.  But I'd say every member on this board knows what the rules are and most that MS doesn't currently enforce them very well.  What's worse is they tend to enforce them variably and that's what happens when you don't enforce a single standard.

BTW, I also post on the rental issue and it really doesn't affect me much there either, likely not any now as I've just sold one of my contracts.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

What constitutes occupancy?  If you have friends (in excess of 4) over to your 1-BR unit for a large part of the day aren't you breaking the occupany rule.  If your friends are sleeping at All-Stars, but spend the rest of their stay with you at an OKW 1-BR aren't you breaking the occupancy rule?  Or is it only sleeping in the unit that cements the violation?  

Just as many of the other POS rules have situational degrees, maybe occupancy does as well.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Originally Posted by idratherbeinwdw
Your guess??? Hey I can guess too, and I guess it's a lot less than you think it is. 



			
				Dean said:
			
		

> My guess but at least we agree there are consequences and that was the point.
> .



No we don't agree.  My alot less meant none at all.  Unless everyone had 5 in a one bedroom the effect is negligible IMHO.   It's probably  "evened out" by the fact that many times 2 or 3 stay in a one bedroom and it's "under" occupied.  In fact I am going alone in January and staying in a one bedroom.  So three families can stay 5 in a room and it will balance out my underuse.


----------



## MDonley

Johnnie Fedora said:
			
		

> What constitutes occupancy?  If you have friends (in excess of 4) over to your 1-BR unit for a large part of the day aren't you breaking the occupany rule.  If your friends are sleeping at All-Stars, but spend the rest of their stay with you at an OKW 1-BR aren't you breaking the occupancy rule?  Or is it only sleeping in the unit that cements the violation?
> 
> Just as many of the other POS rules have situational degrees, maybe occupancy does as well.



Bravo!  That being said, it seems that the elevator at VWL has a higher occupancy rate than any 1-BR!


----------



## jarestel

It's a hoot when the wanna-be attornies start throwing out legal opinions as if that actually meant anything. The fact of the matter is, if real estate law, or any category of law, was so cut and dried, there would be no need for real estate lawyers now would there? I'm absolutely convinced you could round up 2 actual, (not pretend) attornies who would claim each side of the great occupancy debate is correct. The interpretation of the "law" in any situation isn't cut & dried, black & white, or pre-defined. (Not to mention the varying degrees of interpretation for any law or rule.) If it were, the court system wouldn't be clogged with cases and the attorney section of the phone book would be much smaller. Sorry, but for those who think the world operates strictly "by the book", they must find it a very disappointing place.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> I finally was able to go back and read the quote you posted from me. You quoted it out of context.


I did no such thing sir.  Please be more honest than to post such statements.


> The point was that for a cruise, you have no choice.


That was not the point you made at all.  That was never in any part of your  explanation.  You stated that other people were discussing it, they were not.  You stated "You must attribute the cruise analogy to someone else, it wasn't me".  That is an incorrect statement as well.


> I'm not ducking what I said,


All evidence to the contrary.

On one hand you post that this issue really doesn't matter much to you, and how it has no impact on your family's personal reservations.  On the other you are up at the top on the number of times your reply and post on this issue.  Those two facts between what you say and how frequently and strongly you post on the issue do not match. 


> If 5 is OK, why not 6, etc.


As you clearly know from the threads you very frequently post on this issue, MS is establishing a guideline of 5 being OK in a one bedroom, not 6.  Your distorting the issue again.  They are not establishing a guideline of 6 being OK in a one bedroom.  They are saying 5 is OK in a one bedroom.  

I hope you practice a higher degree of forthrightness in other areas than you are in posting your opinion of the issues of occupancy.  I see your analogies as misleading and non-applicable at best.  Your description of the cruise analogy is lacking IMO.


> If you want to discuss the issues, that's what I'm about


Unfortunately, evidence does not support this claim.  It would be nice if that were consistent with your posts, and your attempts at analogies were more applicable to the discussion.  I'm simply refuting thier applicability, because they do not help make the point your are attempting to use them to make regarding occupancy.  That sir, is discussing the issues. 





			
				Dean said:
			
		

> Sorry you're having trouble with the analogies, do you want me to explain them further.


The problem I'm having with the analogies is they are not very good or applicable, and don't support the intended discussion point.  Is there some other subtly I'm missing in the post above?


			
				jarestel said:
			
		

> It's a hoot when the wanna-be attornies start throwing out legal opinions as if that actually meant anything. The fact of the matter is, if real estate law, or any category of law, was so cut and dried, there would be no need for real estate lawyers now would there? I'm absolutely convinced you could round up 2 actual, (not pretend) attornies who would claim each side of the great occupancy debate is correct. The interpretation of the "law" in any situation isn't cut & dried, black & white, or pre-defined. (Not to mention the varying degrees of interpretation for any law or rule.) If it were, the court system wouldn't be clogged with cases and the attorney section of the phone book would be much smaller. Sorry, but for those who think the world operates strictly "by the book", they must find it a very disappointing place.


Excellently stated, thank you for making this point in such a clear and forthright manner, it is refreshing. I agree that those proporting such 'legal expertise' (although not thier primary profession) claiming the issue is so cut and dried are themselves all wet with such claims. :thewave: 

I certainly do have emotions tied to this issue,  I agree with that point, it directly affects my vacation patterns.  Given the current ages of our children, if we reserved a two bedroom, one of the bedrooms would be locked off and completely unused for the vacation.  I think MS has done the right thing in establishing the guideline of 5 being OK in a one bedroom.  They didn't say "6", they are saying "5".


----------



## WDWMom

jarestel said:
			
		

> It's a hoot when the wanna-be attornies start throwing out legal opinions as if that actually meant anything. The fact of the matter is, if real estate law, or any category of law, was so cut and dried, there would be no need for real estate lawyers now would there? I'm absolutely convinced you could round up 2 actual, (not pretend) attornies who would claim each side of the great occupancy debate is correct. The interpretation of the "law" in any situation isn't cut & dried, black & white, or pre-defined. (Not to mention the varying degrees of interpretation for any law or rule.) If it were, the court system wouldn't be clogged with cases and the attorney section of the phone book would be much smaller. Sorry, but for those who think the world operates strictly "by the book", they must find it a very disappointing place.



Wow, I can't imagine a better reply. In my last three years or so of being on these boards I have seen opinions thrown around with such authority that one wonders why they are not written on stone. I couldn't agree more with your evaluation of lawyers and our court system. It would seem that rarely is an issue decided on the basis of right or wrong anymore, or even on specific language, but rather it is the side most determined(spends the most) to win. I believe that lawyers are increasingly drawing up contracts so that no one knows exactly what they mean anymore. Recently we had 5 college graduates all looking at one paragraph in a contract and between the 5 of us we had 4 different ideas on what the language meant.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by idratherbeinwdw
> No we don't agree.  My alot less meant none at all.  Unless everyone had 5 in a one bedroom the effect is negligible IMHO.   It's probably  "evened out" by the fact that many times 2 or 3 stay in a one bedroom and it's "under" occupied.  In fact I am going alone in January and staying in a one bedroom.  So three families can stay 5 in a room and it will balance out my underuse.


I think that's an  excellent point.  This concept that suddenly all the resort resouces will be over run is nonsense.  If anything the new 5 in a one bedroom guideline will lessen the demand on resort resouces.  Postings seem to indicate people having 5 in a studio and more than 5 in a one bedroom.  If that represents the current condition, this guideline should reduce the current demand on resources.  Besides, I think local pool crashers are a bigger problem.

idratherbeinwdw, well stated.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight, I'm going to try to quit arguing with you as there is no common ground.  As for MS changing the rules, there is a method to do that.  It will certainly take more than a second hand quote from a timeshare sales person to document this.  And until there is more information, there is no fact to your stipulation.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> I think that's an  excellent point.  This concept that suddenly all the resort resouces will be over run is nonsense.  If anything the new 5 in a one bedroom guideline will lessen the demand on resort resouces.  Postings seem to indicate people having 5 in a studio and more than 5 in a one bedroom.  If that represents the current condition, this guideline should reduce the current demand on resources.  Besides, I think local pool crashers are a bigger problem.
> 
> idratherbeinwdw, well stated.


Since you took the time to send me an insulting PM, I'll respond. No one said the resorts will be over run.  Only that there will be an extra strain on various resources.  We don't know how much of a strain and NONE of us have the info to determine it one way or another.


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> No one said the resorts will be over run.


You're right, that is an exaggeration on my part.  However, I think the resource strain is made out to be a bigger deal than it really is or will be with the 5 being OK in a one bedroom MS guideline.  


			
				Dean said:
			
		

> We don't know how much of a strain and NONE of us have the info to determine it one way or another.


You are correct, I do not have data to support whether there will or will not be a strain or to what degree the strain will exist or subside from what we are currently experiencing.  I also do not know if DVC is making this decision based on data or simply drawing what they consider to be a very reasonable line in the sand.  My opinion is that this is a very moderate guideline and if accurate imposes limitations on studios to 4 (not previously enforced) and one bedrooms to 5 that were not enforced previously.  This would lead me to believe that it may reduce the use of resouces that we experience currently.  It is also my opinion that local pool crashers are a bigger problem causing resource strain than allowing the occasional 5 in a one bedroom, although I do not have data to support that view. 



			
				Dean said:
			
		

> CaptainMidnight, I'm going to try to quit arguing with you...


That's fine, I do not have a desire to discuss this issue if we are not adding new information.  We all know this issue is not going to be decided on this  discussion forum, it will be decided by MS under the Board's governance.

Given the current ages of our children, if we reserved a two bedroom, one of the bedrooms would be locked off and completely unused for the vacation due to safety issues with very young children.  I think MS has done the right thing in establishing the guideline of 5 being OK in a one bedroom.  I'm still puzzled as to why some get so bent out of shape over it.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> It is also my opinion that local pool crashers are a bigger problem causing resource strain than allowing the occasional 5 in a one bedroom, although I do not have data to support that view.


That's fine, and I don't disagree.  However, I don't see it being applicable to this discussion.


----------



## Tabatha

This question is somewhat off the topic of the heated moral controversy of following the laws of occupancy, but my delima is this- 

I currently have a family of 5 and by the time we take our next vacation we will be 6 strong. That's 2 adults, DD-4, DS-4, DD-3, and newborn. All of our children are very close and although we have 2 sets of bunk bends at home the kids typically share a bed everynight b/c they are extreamlly close. The fact that they are different genders does not bother me nor does it bother them. We cohabitate quite nicley in our real world daily lives in our 2 bdr home with little to no problem. 

So my question is this- Would we be able to accomadate a 1bdr villia at WDW? Would WDW "allow" this? We've managed a regular hotel room just fine with the 5 of us and actually enjoy being close. I agree that 2bdr wuld be nice, but I hesitate to place 4 small children in a room by themselves, with access to the "outside world". 

Ive read all the responses on the ethical reasons to follow the outlined rules, but obviously there is some gray areas or this discussion would not even be here. I dont care to hear anyones opinion of right/wrong of the situation, b/c that wont change anything. I am just intrested in knowing if this could be done. Thanks for any information you might have or if you have ever heard of anyone in this type of situation.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

Tabatha, welcome to the DIS.  Nothing like jumping into the fire with your first post. If you want the official answer, this would be a question for a MS.  But if you really want a lot of DIS advice, post a new thread like *"Is 6 OK in a 1BR?".* 

Since your kids are so little and one will be in the pack-n-play.  I see how it could work for you.  Good luck, and of course, enjoy your DVC!


----------



## Dean

Tabatha said:
			
		

> This question is somewhat off the topic of the heated moral controversy of following the laws of occupancy, but my delima is this-
> 
> I currently have a family of 5 and by the time we take our next vacation we will be 6 strong. That's 2 adults, DD-4, DS-4, DD-3, and newborn. All of our children are very close and although we have 2 sets of bunk bends at home the kids typically share a bed everynight b/c they are extreamlly close. The fact that they are different genders does not bother me nor does it bother them. We cohabitate quite nicley in our real world daily lives in our 2 bdr home with little to no problem.
> 
> So my question is this- Would we be able to accomadate a 1bdr villia at WDW? Would WDW "allow" this? We've managed a regular hotel room just fine with the 5 of us and actually enjoy being close. I agree that 2bdr wuld be nice, but I hesitate to place 4 small children in a room by themselves, with access to the "outside world".
> 
> Ive read all the responses on the ethical reasons to follow the outlined rules, but obviously there is some gray areas or this discussion would not even be here. I dont care to hear anyones opinion of right/wrong of the situation, b/c that wont change anything. I am just intrested in knowing if this could be done. Thanks for any information you might have or if you have ever heard of anyone in this type of situation.


I think you'll have to ask MS what is currently allowed plus decide what you're comfortable with.  A BR, LR and one Bath will be tough with that many.


----------



## laceemouse

Tabatha, we have 4 kids also. When they were 6, 4, 2, and an infant we stayed in one of those trundle bed rooms at Dixie Landings. About a year later we stayed in one room at the Polly. Both times we were legal as the youngest was under 3. As they get older though, close quarters like that get way too crowded. Also, as puberty nears they will no longer want to sleep with, change in front of, or bathe with the opposite sex. That is why we bought DVC, to get the 2 bedroom unit and have some space!!! Do you own DVC? Just be aware that as the kids get older you will have to use more points, but you should be okay for the next few years. Welcome to the DIS!!! Although I don't always agree with everyone I generally enjoy it here   Lacee


----------



## laceemouse

Also, that 2 bedroom house will get tight too! A year ago we moved to a five bedroom so everyone has their own space now! It is heaven!!!


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Dean said:
			
		

> I think you'll have to ask MS what is currently allowed plus decide what you're comfortable with.  A BR, LR and one Bath will be tough with that many.


I agree with this.  The decision lies with MS, not with posters on opposite sides of this discussion on this forum.  As you've probably read, there are many polarized views on this occupancy issue.  My understanding is that 6 in a one bedroom is too many, that the new guideline is 5 in a one bedroom, but checking with MS is the appropriate way to go.

Welcome to this forum, on most issues it is a wonderful resource.  There are only a couple of issues like 'occupancy' and 'for-profit rental practices where prime holiday periods are auctioned off' that create controversy that can sometimes be unproductive.  

Have a wonderful vacation with whatever you work out with MS.


----------



## Dean

CaptainMidnight said:
			
		

> I agree with this.  The decision lies with MS, not with posters on opposite sides of this discussion on this forum.  As you've probably read, there are many polarized views on this occupancy issue.  My understanding is that 6 in a one bedroom is too many, that the new guideline is 5 in a one bedroom, but checking with MS is the appropriate way to go.


We agree, but for different reasons.  It's MS responsibility to enforce the rules.  Until or unless they decide to do so, any concerns should be placed with them.  If MS decides to enforce the rules, as I think they should, the responsibility shifts to the member and any concerns then would be with the violator.


----------



## DrTomorrow

Tabatha,

Welcome! From a practical point of view, I'm not sure where you'll put everyone; if you and hubby have the MBR, there's only a sleeper sofa and the pack-n-play crib for the four little ones. But if your 4YOs and 3YO can share one sleeper - or you can squeeze in an aero-bed - you should be OK (again, only from a logistical POV).

I ask a favor of you: please come back and share with us your decision - and how your dealings with MS go. It's always nice to have a few actual cases to chew on in the midst of all our opinions!

Be well!


----------



## CaptainMidnight

Have a wonderful trip.

{Posted edited}

Hope you had a great trip DrTomorrow.


----------



## DrTomorrow

Woo-hoo - now it's my turn to get flamed and/or misconstrued!

Let me just reassure you, Tabatha, and all of my other loyal fans (Mom? Honey? Son? Are you three out there? ) that I'm really just curious as to what MS says to someone who wants to book 6 (5 with 1 under 3YO). And the portion of my comments that Capt.Midnight quoted were from a meta-thread, a totally humorous and sarcastic response to another post (referring to hillbillies and refugees); the self-mocking is obvious if you read what I said - I think I insulted everyone equally!  

Be well, Oh Ye Denizens Of The Occupancy Thread - The Doctor Lurves you all!


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

DT,

Get to work on your trip report and stop trying to dig yourself out of the hole you put yourself into.  I haven't been able to work for the past week because I've been waiting by my computer for your words of wisdom and trying to figure out which category I fit into regarding room occupancy.  (Of course, I guess I just answered that).

HBC


----------



## FreeTime

After seeing the post about 5 in a 1-BR I called MS to make reservations for my sis's family. I haven't read all of the responses on the post yet (I don't think I can get through that many pages of occupancy opinions  ) so maybe a similiar response has been received.  The associate advised me that 5 could only sleep in a 1-BR if there was a daybed. I asked her which resorts offered the daybed. She said BWV and BCV. I told her that I was aware of daybeds at BWV in studios but not 1-BRs. She said they are in 1-BRs as well. So if this is true, which if it is I can't believe I am just now hearing about it, how many of these 1-BR rooms with day beds exist and where are they putting the daybed?


----------



## DebbieB

I've stayed in 1 bedrooms at BWV 6 times and have never seen a daybed.  Never heard of anyone else having one either.   1 bedrooms have bedding for four, 2 in the king and 2 on the sofabed.  If you want 5, you'll have to bring additional bedding (aero bed, sleeping bag).


----------



## Deb & Bill

FreeTime said:
			
		

> After seeing the post about 5 in a 1-BR I called MS to make reservations for my sis's family. I haven't read all of the responses on the post yet (I don't think I can get through that many pages of occupancy opinions  ) so maybe a similiar response has been received.  The associate advised me that 5 could only sleep in a 1-BR if there was a daybed. I asked her which resorts offered the daybed. She said BWV and BCV. I told her that I was aware of daybeds at BWV in studios but not 1-BRs. She said they are in 1-BRs as well. So if this is true, which if it is I can't believe I am just now hearing about it, how many of these 1-BR rooms with day beds exist and where are they putting the daybed?



That just shows you how much these people really know.  The so-called daybed (more of an upholstered luggage rack) is about the size of a portable crib or smaller.  And are only located in the dedicated studios at BWV.  I have stayed in one of those rooms.  The "daybed" is located where the door to the adjoining one bedroom would be.


----------



## ILPHIL

Won't even touch the "moral" argument.  You will ever get either side to accept the other's viewpoint.  So let me bring up something I haven't noticed in this thread (must admit haven't read every post)...the ecomonic side of the issue.
I'm sure when it comes to setting the amount of dues, the accountants have to take into account projected expenses for replacing things as they wear out or break.  I would have to think that consistently having any property used by more people than planned for is going to accelerate the life cycle and lead to the need for replacement sooner than if used by the expected number of people.  My guess is that raises everyone's dues to some degree.  
So, if your decision is to put 5, 6, however many in a 1 bedroom villa, can you really make the claim that your decision doesn't impact anyone else?

Just my slightly more than 2 cents worth...


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

ILPHIL said:
			
		

> Won't even touch the "moral" argument.  You will ever get either side to accept the other's viewpoint.  So let me bring up something I haven't noticed in this thread (must admit haven't read every post)...the ecomonic side of the issue.
> I'm sure when it comes to setting the amount of dues, the accountants have to take into account projected expenses for replacing things as they wear out or break.  I would have to think that consistently having any property used by more people than planned for is going to accelerate the life cycle and lead to the need for replacement sooner than if used by the expected number of people.  My guess is that raises everyone's dues to some degree.
> So, if your decision is to put 5, 6, however many in a 1 bedroom villa, can you really make the claim that your decision doesn't impact anyone else?
> 
> Just my slightly more than 2 cents worth...



This aspect has been mentioned on this thread.  Some agree with your way of thinking.  Some, like me, think it's all balanced out by people who stay with LESS than the amount allowed.  For instance, I am going in January by myself to a one bedroom.  Could have fit 3 more but chose to go that one alone.  In April I am going to have a 2 BR for me, my 14 year old daughter, and her friend.  So we will be 3 in an accomodation that is allowed to have 8.  In October I am going with my 14 and 19 year old daughters, 3 of us in a two bedroom, 5 less than allowed.  So IMHO (and the opinion of others who have written similar posts) underusing the rooms makes up for an occasional 5 person in a one bedroom.


----------



## Dean

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> This aspect has been mentioned on this thread.  Some agree with your way of thinking.  Some, like me, think it's all balanced out by people who stay with LESS than the amount allowed.  For instance, I am going in January by myself to a one bedroom.  Could have fit 3 more but chose to go that one alone.  In April I am going to have a 2 BR for me, my 14 year old daughter, and her friend.  So we will be 3 in an accomodation that is allowed to have 8.  In October I am going with my 14 and 19 year old daughters, 3 of us in a two bedroom, 5 less than allowed.  So IMHO (and the opinion of others who have written similar posts) underusing the rooms makes up for an occasional 5 person in a one bedroom.


I'm sure that any hotel plans for some over and some under.  But when people are encouraged to go over, the number will be skewed in that direction.  What is the effect on wear and tear is unknown but it's likely to have some negative effect.  As is any group who abuses the rooms.


----------



## Dean

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> Tabatha,
> 
> I ask a favor of you: please come back and share with us your decision - and how your dealings with MS go. It's always nice to have a few actual cases to chew on in the midst of all our opinions!
> 
> Be well!


I would agree.  In spite of someone else's posting, I don't recall anyone who was attacked in any way for reporting their personal experiences.  I can see some would be intimidated by the strong posts on either side of the fence but that is different than being personally attacked.


----------



## murcor

Hi all

After all this talk of 5 now being allowed in a 1 bedroom I called CM.

I was going to book a 1 bedroom for 5 people, but was told that the 1 bedroom units are for a max of 4 and  that there is no possible way to put 5 people on a reservation as once 5 is entered in the computer it defaults and automatically books a 2 bedroom.  

I would constantly be worrying that they would do a "head count" and we would get kicked out, but it doesnt look like that has happened to anyone here.

After reading this thread, Im curious how the extra person uses the bus  system, dont you have to show resort ID or something?  Are there other things you cant use or participate in?  

Thanks

Angela

Cant wait for for our 9 days at SSR in January


----------



## Mike

murcor said:
			
		

> I was going to book a 1 bedroom for 5 people, but was told that the 1 bedroom units are for a max of 4 and  that there is no possible way to put 5 people on a reservation as once 5 is entered in the computer it defaults and automatically books a 2 bedroom.



I have 5 people listed on my reservations for a 1 BR.  MS had no problem with this.  I would call back.


----------



## murcor

.....


----------



## childsplay

Mike said:
			
		

> I have 5 people listed on my reservations for a 1 BR.


When we checked in to our 1BR at the BCV this last June, the CM asked me if I wanted keys for all  six  people on our reservation.  I looked at him and said "Can I get a seventh in case I make a new friend at the pool?"  He just stared at me, at which time I pointed out I was staying in a one-bedroom and that there was no way I had six people with me.  
He and his computer were perfectly willing to allow me to have six people in a one bedroom.......I agree.......call back.


----------



## pplasky

murcor said:
			
		

> .....



If you are booking through MS it shouldn't matter.


----------



## CarolMN

pplasky said:
			
		

> If you are booking through MS it shouldn't matter.


However, if you book via CRO, you will get told that the 1 bedroom units are for 4 persons plus an infant.   

Best wishes -


----------



## MiaSRN62

We got 5 keys for our family last month.  As for the bus system.  In 10+ years of staying onsite, we've never been asked for our room ID's when boarding WDW busses, but I'm sure they have the perogative to do so if they choose.


----------



## Doctor P

We HAVE been asked for ID's when boarding the buses more than once.  It may be very rare, but it IS done.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Doctor P said:
			
		

> We HAVE been asked for ID's when boarding the buses more than once.  It may be very rare, but it IS done.



I believe you Dr P, but I have never once been asked for resort ID on a WDW bus in over 20 trips to The World.  Never seen anyone else asked either.  I am surprised it happened to you more than once.  A couple of times I was asked to show  my park tickets (not resort ID, just my ticket) when entering the area to reach the  monorails at the TTC.


----------



## Doctor P

You should never be required to show a resort ID, since multi-day passholders can use the transportation (with the exception of them sometimes requiring resort ID for the resort monorail near or after closing at the MK).  I was only referring to checking ID, as opposed to Resort ID's specifically.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

This topic is of interest to me, since we are a family of 5 with three smaller kids.  Usually we bring someone with us, such as my parents or friend.  DW and I get the master bedroom (no negotiations!), the others get the 2nd bedroom, and the kids get the living room.  All three happily sleep together on the pull-out couch.
  For our next trip, it will probably be just the 5 of us, so I wanted to know if we would be allowed to stay in a 1 bedroom.  Seems like everybody has different answers, so I e-mailed member services.  Here is the reply:

"Dear Michael,

Thank you for contacting Member Services.

A party of 5 is allowed to occupy a One Bedroom accommodation but, 
please be advised that there is 
no additional bedding provided or extras towels.

Have a Magical Day!

*****"

I understand that this is not a guarantee and it differs from the contract.  However, it sounds to me like it is allowable, at least for the time being.   If this eventually changes back to the official rule of 4 in a 1BR, then yes, I'll be sad, but I will understand.  The only way I would be upset is if it changed after I had a confirmed reservation and they would not honor that confirmation, although I don't think that would happen.  (At least I hope not).

Mike


----------



## murcor

.....


----------



## cruisin'Mike

I was logged onto the dvcmember.com website and hit the "contact us" button.  Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## TNKBELL

According to my last conversation with MS 6 is acceptable in a 1 bdrm if the youngest is under 3. The more flexablity that Disney allows with capacity the more often DVC users can visit WDW and I'm sure they have done the math to realize this creates more profit!! Hope this helps!


----------



## TNKBELL

One last thought. Many hotels and resorts advertise " children under 18 free with paying adult". How about it, Disney? I mean who do you think the driving force in the market is anyway? The Disney spending does not end with the conclusion of our vacation. I placed orders after we left Disney and what do you think they are getting for Christmas not to mention thier birthdays! Bingo! Disney stuff, my DD3 is thrilled with anything Princess and the DSS 5&7  faves are Stitch and Mickey. My kids would be happy if everything in thier world were Disney, (and many things are!) coats, shoes, clothes , bedding, towels, toys etc......Just a thought!


----------



## Dean

TNKBELL said:
			
		

> One last thought. Many hotels and resorts advertise " children under 18 free with paying adult".


That would be at hotels that charge extra for additional adults for the room and it's up to the occupancy limits of the unit.  Some also give free food for kids, I can't see Disney doing that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

TNKBELL said:
			
		

> One last thought. Many hotels and resorts advertise " children under 18 free with paying adult"...



I haven't paid any extra for my son who is under 18 at any Disney resort other than his ticket to enter the parks.  They don't charge extra for kids under 18 to stay in the room as long as you don't exceed occupancy.  If I request a rollaway bed for him at the Marriot, I'm gonna pay extra for that.


----------



## jbhaupt

My DH was making our 1 bdrm reservation at BC for 05.  He stated 2 adults and 3 children...before even saying the ages he said the MS girl said you are only permitted 4 in a one bdrm.  After he told the ages she said "OK".  I was told by Guide and others in "power" that 5 were permitted but no sleeping accomodations would be provided.  This did not happen when 04 reservations were made or prior to becoming DVC member.  Has this happen to anyone recently??

Thanks


----------



## Laurabearz

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=673317&page=8&pp=15


The above thread (1 bedroom Occupancy) covers this in detail starting around page 7 or 8...


----------



## o.t.4disney

You need to learn how to play the game. My first reservations MS tried to do the same. There are also five of us. Now when I make the resv. I either say my daughter is under three or I make the resv. for four of us.
My feeling is that you own the points.


----------



## DebbieB

jbhaupt said:
			
		

> My DH was making our 1 bdrm reservation at BC for 05.  He stated 2 adults and 3 children...before even saying the ages he said the MS girl said you are only permitted 4 in a one bdrm.  After he told the ages she said "OK".  I was told by Guide and others in "power" that 5 were permitted but no sleeping accomodations would be provided.  This did not happen when 04 reservations were made or prior to becoming DVC member.  Has this happen to anyone recently??
> 
> Thanks



So then did she allow the reservation for 5?


----------



## Simba's Mom

My understanding was that someone here said that the official DVC policy had been changed and they were now allowing 5 in a 1 BR.  Do others remember that?  If so, why hasn't MS been informed?


----------



## Dean

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> My understanding was that someone here said that the official DVC policy had been changed and they were now allowing 5 in a 1 BR.  Do others remember that?  If so, why hasn't MS been informed?


It was reported a guide said this during the weekly update meeting, hardly an official representation.  Some have been denied 5 in a studio and 1 BR, most have not.



			
				o.t.4disney said:
			
		

> You need to learn how to play the game. My first reservations MS tried to do the same. There are also five of us. Now when I make the resv. I either say my daughter is under three or I make the resv. for four of us.
> My feeling is that you own the points.


You mean lie.  If DVC allows you to have 5 in a 1 BR, that's one thing.  To lie or sneak them in is a totally different one.


----------



## Sammie

o.t.4disney said:
			
		

> You need to learn how to play the game. My first reservations MS tried to do the same. There are also five of us. Now when I make the resv. I either say my daughter is under three or I make the resv. for four of us.
> My feeling is that you own the points.



Not sure why owning the points allows for breaking the rules. I own my car but I don't run red lights. 

How do you get enough ID's for your family members. Or do you not go to Early Entry or the late Extra Magic Hours.


----------



## redmonster

We recently purchased SSR and are planning on taking my brother and his famiily Total of .  That is a total of 9.  Four adults and children ranging from 6-14.  I know area space wise we will be fine with 9 people in a two bedroom but does disney allow nine.  When we originally took the tour we were told you could have 9 but bedding was only supplied for 8 now we are getting conflicting information.  Any help appreciated as this will be our first trip on our own DVC. 

Ears to you,


Linda


----------



## spiceycat

Linda - DVC does not do a bed check - WDW does.

expect this post to get closed - there is a heated discussion on it.


----------



## AJKMOM

In our 2BR at BWV, there was 1 Queen and 1 pull-out sofa in the second bedroom.  That's 4.  In the living room; a pull-out sofa, that's 2 more.  In the master bedroom; a king bed, that's 2 more.  Total of 8.  You should only get bedding for the 4 beds.


----------



## DebbieB

I assume the 4 adults are 2 couples.  One could take the king bed in the master and one the queen in the 2nd bedroom.  Then the kids could fight for the 2 pullouts and any extra bedding you bring (sleeping bags, aero beds).


----------



## CindyD

Currently have ressie at WL for Feb 6-10th (2 adults-2 kids age 7 and 8). Now third adult wants to join the party. Is a one-bd villa at WL an option? Can we have that many people in the villa? I cannot seem to find a definitive answer.  DVC vets please help!!!!!


----------



## sheryl0521

See the never ending occupancy thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=673317


----------



## FLYNZ4

CindyD said:
			
		

> Currently have ressie at WL for Feb 6-10th (2 adults-2 kids age 7 and 8). Now third adult wants to join the party. Is a one-bd villa at WL an option? Can we have that many people in the villa? I cannot seem to find a definitive answer.  DVC vets please help!!!!!


Cindy,

You would be over the room occupancy... and way over the comfort level since 3 people would be sleep out in the living room.    I would suggest trying to get a 2BR.

/Jim


----------



## CindyD

Thanks Jim,
    My plan was for my husband, daughter and myself to sleep in the master bedroom (we do this at home) and have 8 y/o son sleep on air mattress in MB and have granny on the sofa bed.  I had read on a thread that 5 are allowed in a one bedroom and that no linens or bedding would be provided for a 5 th person. Seems to be conflicting information on the DIS board. I want to be legal and not break the rules.

Visited your Web page. I am a pharmacist and my SIL is a dialysis nurse who treats many with kidney failure due to diabetes. You are so correct about the tight glucose control!!   I wish you well and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## DrTomorrow

CindyD said:
			
		

> [...] and have 8 y/o son sleep on air mattress in MB and have granny on the sofa bed. [...]


I've got an honest and agenda-free question about this. We stayed in a 2BR at SSR - our first non-Studio DVC stay - and I honestly can't picture where in the MB one would put an air mattress. There didn't seem to be enough room on either side or between the foot of the bed and the TV. Is there really room?

IMHO - YMMV


----------



## DebbieB

When I stayed at BWV earlier this year, a friend slept on a twin aerobed next to the master bedroom king bed, between the bed and the balcony door.   It fit there with no problem.


----------



## kcmyluv

Can anyone tell me if 5 people could fit in a one bedroom?


----------



## sheryl0521

4 adults and 1 child under 3 in the pack-n-play.

see the ongoing thread....
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=673317


----------



## CarolMN

The 1 bedroom DVC units have a king bed in the bedroom and a queen sleep sofa in the living room.  DVC does not provide rollaways or cots or even extra bedding to accomodate more than the stated maximum  - 4 persons plus a child under 3 that can use the portable crib (Pac 'n Play).

It has been reported that MS will allow 5 on a one bedroom reservation, especially if the 5th person is a child. However, MS should also tell you that the resort will not provide extra beds/bedding. AFAIK, DVC has never done bed checks.  

Best wishes - 

P.S.  The thread posted above can be entertaining to read, but it is very, very, very, very long!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Having stayed in a one bedroom villa with three adults and one 11 yr old, I can truly say that we were very uncomfortable.  We tried to get a two bedroom, but one was not available.  I can't imagine trying to squeeze three adults and two children into a one bedroom.  You had better be extremely close and loving.  Even if you think you will not be in the room much, you will be sleeping, changing and showering in the room.  Those are the most uncomfortable times, especially if you are not totally familiar with the other adult's morning routine.  Most of the DVC one bedrooms just are too small for total comfort.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

1-BR reservations for families of five come with the disclaimer on the confirmation:

"No towels or linens provided for the fifth guest."

IMO, OKW 1-BR units are the most comfortable for families of five.  There is ample space for an aerobed in the living room.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I can't imagine trying to squeeze three adults and two children into a one bedroom. You had better be extremely close and loving.


After considering all the years of staying in 1 hotel room (the ones that sleep 5) or just this past November cramming into those tight staterooms on the Disney Magic for 7 nights, a 1 bedroom at OKW felt like a castle for our family of 5.  We had more than enough room for us.  We did try to get a 2 bedroom but after being on a waitlist for 60 days with no results, I can tell you we weren't nearly as bad off as we thought we'd be in the 1 bedroom.  My youngest is now 12 and MS knew this when the reservation was made.  We didn't feel the towels were a bother because I just washed the ones we had and also brought extra ones (which I always do because we like oversized towels).  My son slept on the aerobed in the living room next to the pull-out couch.  Fit fine with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## jarestel

Everyone has their own comfort requirements, but having done the 5 in a 1-BR multiple times, I didn't find it to be any type of hardship and in no way did it diminish our vacation experience. Of course, depending on the personality types of your family, YMMV. Everyone knows their own families and is better suited to make this call for their personal situation than we are here on the "net".


----------



## DrBond007

jarestel said:
			
		

> Everyone has their own comfort requirements, but having done the 5 in a 1-BR multiple times, I didn't find it to be any type of hardship and in no way did it diminish our vacation experience. Of course, depending on the personality types of your family, YMMV. Everyone knows their own families and is better suited to make this call for their personal situation than we are here on the "net".


This makes sense.


----------



## debbyLL

we have just decided to let dd1 have friend come with us, we had already booked 1 bedroom villa there would have been 2 adults(me & dh) dd1 15 dd2 11, we thought dh and i in sofa bed and ddx2 plus friend in king size. will this be a problem. oh we are at the boardwalk btw, all advice/help wecome
debby ll


----------



## Chuck S

If you call MS and they say OK, that is fine. However, since the stated occupancy of a 1 bedroom unit is 4 plus a child under 3 years old, I would certainly call MS and make sure it is OK with them. Effective this year, everyone in the room will have their own name on the room keys, not just the name of the owner...so they would need to show this for any early entry day or extended hours admission to the theme parks for on site guests.


----------



## carol1231

Besides the fact of being over the room occupancy, those sofa beds are not the most comfortable.  I would rethink giving the king bed away!


----------



## Chuck S

carol1231 said:
			
		

> .... those sofa beds are not the most comfortable. I would rethink giving the king bed away!


 
Oh, that's right, the Boardwalk doesn't have the newer sofa beds, yet...they'll be added whenever the rooms are rehabbed.


----------



## DebbieB

My boardwalk view room last month did have the new sofabed (room 5051).  

I would consider bringing an aerobed, DH and you take the king and let the girls take the sofabed and aerobed.  They could probably sleep in it more comfortably.


----------



## redmonster

On our recent trip (last February) we purchased SSR DVC.  When we took the tour I am sure the guide told us we could have 9 people in a two bedroom but they only supply bedding for eight.  We have reserved a two bedroom for our usual mid winter break in february and was not sure which relatives we were taking with us (gotta spread the disney magic).  My brother and his family are joining us so I need to add theire names to the reservation-total of 4 adults(if you can call us adults), 5 kids (14, 12, 9, 7, 5)-Am curious if anyone has had this issue/if allowed/and any issues getting in with early entry.  I don't see any reason why there would be a problem-We feel there is plenty of room for everyone had previously rented someone elses points so we know what the rooms are like.  Any input appreciated. 

Ears to you...


----------



## Deb & Bill

Better bring along some numbers.  You'll need them getting in the bathroom with two teens and one pre-teen.  You sure your husband will not want his own studio?????  How about a two bedroom.  The three girls can have one bathroom and bedroom and you get the other.


----------



## CapeCodFam

There is plenty of room in a 1BR.  Add the additional occupant via MS and bringing an aerobed would help greatly.


----------



## DisneySpence

That is what we do when we stay in a 1 bdrm with our family of 5 the air bed works out great we have an electric pump one that inflates in 3 minutes and deflates in 2 minutes really easy to set up.


----------



## NMW

I just read a thread on the budget board about "sneaking" extra people into Disney rooms.  Some of the posters claim to have had (on a regular basis) 5,6,7 people in value rooms.  There are all kinds of tips for the number of room key issues and everything.  I think of how some people on this board get so upset at the thought of 2 adults and 3 kids in a 1 bdr villa (which Disney allows, via MS) and it just really made me laugh!  I thought some of you would get a kick out of it!


----------



## DrTomorrow

NMW said:
			
		

> I just read a thread on the budget board about "sneaking" extra people into Disney rooms.  Some of the posters claim to have had (on a regular basis) 5,6,7 people in value rooms.  There are all kinds of tips for the number of room key issues and everything.  I think of how some people on this board get so upset at the thought of 2 adults and 3 kids in a 1 bdr villa (which Disney allows, via MS) and it just really made me laugh!  I thought some of you would get a kick out of it!


Which makes me realize that the new MYW ticketing system - and printing individual names on roomkeys - will help enforce several long-ignored rules: occupancy, at least with regard to EMH, and 'transferring' unused park-hopper days.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Better bring along some numbers. You'll need them getting in the bathroom with two teens and one pre-teen.


And Disney will book a family of 5 in a cat 4 family suite on their cruise ships. When we booked our cruise back in 2003, DCL suggested putting my two teens and one preteen with dh and I in one of these rooms.  Comes with one tiny bathroom that you can barely move in.   The stateroom is about 1/4 the size of a 1 bedroom at OKW.   Talk about tight for a 7 night cruise.   
Then I think about the "sleep 5" rooms at the deluxe WDW hotels---they only have 1 bathroom.   A DVC 1 bedroom isn't really nearly as tight when compared with these other situations.   We actually feel we have a luxurious amount of space in comparison to the situations I mentioned above.


----------



## DrBond007

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> And Disney will book a family of 5 in a cat 4 family suite on their cruise ships. When we booked our cruise back in 2003, DCL suggested putting my two teens and one preteen with dh and I in one of these rooms.  Comes with one tiny bathroom that you can barely move in.


Ya, when you work out the points you can do two adjoining rooms in a lower category for a few less points and have two bathrooms and two separate smaller staterooms.  Probably a better way to go for a family of 5 especially if the children are older in their teenage years.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Ya, when you work out the points you can do two adjoining rooms in a lower category for a few less points and have two bathrooms and two separate smaller staterooms. Probably a better way to go for a family of 5 especially if the children are older in their teenage years.


Oh.....most definitely (in fact, that's just what we did).....just mentioned it because I thought it was funny how DCL likes to cram 5 into such a tight space as a cruise ship stateroom with a tiny bathroom and that's ok......families do it all the time.   If you go to book a Disney cruise on the web site, it will default a family of 5 to the cat 4's.  
But then some try and make a family of 5 out to be such a tight fit in an OKW 1 bedroom and I just don't see it ?   OKW 1 bedrooms seems huge compared to those cat 4 staterooms where 5 are ok.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> ...But then some try and make a family of 5 out to be such a tight fit in an OKW 1 bedroom and I just don't see it ?   OKW 1 bedrooms seems huge compared to those cat 4 staterooms where 5 are ok.



So many people don't understand the fact that occupancy is based on exit capabilities in an emergency.  It's not how much space you have in your living space, it's how much space/exits you have to get out in an emergency.  The DCL will only authorize as many people as they have life boat capabilities for.  DVC and WDW will only authorize as many people in a room as there is room to evacuate during a fire.  Corridor width, number of stairwells, etc, that's what occupancy is all about.


----------



## jarestel

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> So many people don't understand the fact that occupancy is based on exit capabilities in an emergency.  It's not how much space you have in your living space, it's how much space/exits you have to get out in an emergency.  The DCL will only authorize as many people as they have life boat capabilities for.  DVC and WDW will only authorize as many people in a room as there is room to evacuate during a fire.  Corridor width, number of stairwells, etc, that's what occupancy is all about.



Makes sense to me... however if you have 3 people in one room and five in the next, the evacuation formula still works fine since the total number of people doesn't increase, just the distribution of those people.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> So many people don't understand the fact that occupancy is based on exit capabilities in an emergency.


I understand this perfectly.  That wasn't my point.   I was simply pointing out that some people here are making comments how "tight" or "uncomfortable" 5 in a 1 bedroom at OKW will be ("especially with teens" etc).....adding sharing 1 bathroom will be "tight" etc.    
In my case, MS & OKW were well-aware there were 5 in our 1 bed at OKW this past Nov.  I even asked about getting a 2 bedroom at check-in (after being on a waitlist for 60 days) and there was none.   I was willing to upgrade.   But being a family of 5 in the 1 bedroom was nowhere near as uncomfortable or difficult as I imagined it might be.   
So the point about the state rooms was made "strictly" to get the idea across about *comfort*  of 5 in a 1 bedroom vs 5 in a cruise ship cabin.  As for occupancy laws....I'm aware of them and wasn't addressing that.....I only know that MS and OKW had no problem with us being there.


----------



## NMW

After reading the occupancy thread on the budget board and reading that people with 4, 5 and even 6 & 7 kids stay at value resorts in one room, I'm convinced Disney just does not enforce this at all.  You can't tell me mousekeeping does not notice there are more than 4 people in these rooms!  If Disney does not enforce this at their hotels, I can't imagine DVC ever doing it to it's members who put 5 in a 1 bedroom!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If Disney does not enforce this at their hotels, I can't imagine DVC ever doing it to it's members who put 5 in a 1 bedroom!


I even specifically stated to MS after being put on the waitlist for a 2 bedroom, that we were over the occupancy limits (hoping that somehow they'd pull a 2 bedroom out of the bag for us).  They said "no....you're fine".  ????    
I wasn't about to cancel my vacation----the kids and us really needed it bad after the horribly sad summer we had.  So as far as I'm concerned, I was as "legal" and upfront as one could be about the whole thing.


----------



## DebbieB

If you read back through this thread  (I think it's this one) someone posted an e-mail from member services saying 5 in a 1 bedroom is OK.


----------



## timC

It may have already been said...

IMO it makes business sense to allow a couple of extra's in a room versus enforcing a strick occupancy policy... assuming fire codes are maintained. The revenue potential of every person who steps foot on Disney property is simply to great... even accounting for whatever wear and tear you might attribute to an extra head.

For other hotel chains, the business dynamics are different... Room rentals are their primary business. More guests per room means less revenue per guest.


----------



## NMW

It still seems unfair for the families who always stay in Deluxe rooms or buy DVC because they have 3 kids (like us).  Then you read that others with 5 kids all stay in one allstars room.  However, I can see your point about the revenue these extra people generate for Disney.  After reading that thread I am just convinced that Disney does not care about occupancy issues.  I just can't see how DVC occupancy will EVER be an issue for anyone who wants to put more people in a villa than "allowed".  I know MS allows 5 in a 1 bdr, I'm not talking about families who do that   .


----------



## dtsaos

I seem to remember reading something about how there was an extra daybed in some of the rooms?  Or maybe that was at boardwalk? We are a family of 6, but here's the deal, me and DH, DS 5, DD 3, DD 8 mo. and my stepdaughter who might join us for a few nights but not for the entire time because she has school.  Thanks!


----------



## sheryl0521

4 adults and 1 child under 3 in a pack-n-play - same occupancy as the 1 bedroom.

check out the occupancy thread:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=673317


----------



## Deb & Bill

Only the BWV have the Studio Plus (a dedicated studio with a small deacon's bench type daybed, not suitable for anyone to sleep on, more like an upholstered luggage rack).  And you cannot request them.  

You will need a two bedroom villa with your family of six.


----------



## dtsaos

Okay, thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyPhD

dtsaos said:
			
		

> I seem to remember reading something about how there was an extra daybed in some of the rooms?  Or maybe that was at boardwalk? We are a family of 6, but here's the deal, me and DH, DS 5, DD 3, DD 8 mo. and my stepdaughter who might join us for a few nights but not for the entire time because she has school.  Thanks!




You can do it with just your family, but it will be tight.  However you step daughter puts you over the edge.  

We are going in a few weeks and legally packing us all in a studio (we need more points  )  It will be DH, Myself. DD (3) and DD (6 months).  We are bringing 13 year old niece.  We are going to have 13 year old on the pull out, 3 year old on the floor, blow up sleeping bag (princess, it is rather cute) and baby in pack in play.  

I know we are going to be cramped, but what can you do?  Last year we had a studio for 2 nights and one bedroom for the rest.  (same group, no baby, just pregnant mama) we liked the one bedroom, but all fit just fine in the studio.  
Good luck.


----------



## Luv2Travel

a studio or one bedroom? I know the occupancy is stated as 4 adults, but I thought I had seen some posts a while back about exceptions being made at some DVCs. I've done a search and can't find those posts now.   

That's what has kept my family from buying into the DVC. I can't believe WDW can place a daybed in a smaller room in one of their deluxe resorts, but they can't place a daybed in a studio or one bedroom? If we could get by with a studio or at least a one bedroom every so often instead of spending all the points on a two bedroom, then we'd be more willing to take the plunge!


----------



## Beca

Well, now MS is saying that the policy has been changed to allow 5 people in a 1 bdrm.  Somewhere on here there was a thread about it.  Maybe you can do a search, or someone can post.

But, it DOES seem that MS is allowing 5 names on the reservations for 1 bdrms.

Maybe it's time to buy!!!!  

Beca


----------



## Chuck S

However, there will not be an additional bed, bed linens or bath linens supplied for a 5th person.


----------



## Luv2Travel

Oops!  I just found the thread on the DVC community board. I also see that this topic must have started a heated thread or two, so I don't mean to start anything.   

Thanks Beca for the quick reply, that's about the hint of a reason that I needed to make it a "good time to buy"!  I have 3 children that will still all pile into one bed together. When they get bigger I'm sure the 2 bedroom will be a necessity.

Thanks to you to ChuckS for the quick info.


----------



## CindyD

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=673317

this should be the link that shows the ongoing issues!!!  CIndy


----------



## Luv2Travel

Boy you people are fast with replies, I like this board!  
Thanks CindyD for that link.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Given the level of accomodations that you have been used to and the freqency that you travel, I would say that DVC would be perfect for you.


----------



## EAP'sDAD

I recently made a reservation for a 1br at OKW. I told the CM that there would be five in the party, and she said thats fine. She never asked about ages. when I received mt confirmation it stated right under number of guest 5.


----------



## bjakmom

We checked into a 1 br at BWV on 1/30 and requested and were given a 5th room key for our Fla friend who was going to join us for DS's birthday and bring his sleeping bag - absolutely no problem (except that he had car problems and couldn't get there).  We also had an extra set of bed sheets in the entry closet - DS made up a bed on the floor with the sofa cushions and extra sheets - his buddy slept on the sofa mattress on the floor - teen boys do not like to sleep together in the same bed - and it worked out great for us !


----------



## murcor

"five is perfectly legal" and we have 3 adults and 2 children.  She did suggest when the children get older we might want to consider a 2 bedroom, which we agree.  

When we had our current stay before we purchased DVC and had to book through CRO they do not allow more than 4.  They said 5 people automatically will default the system to a 2 bedroom.  We tried calling various times to get different agents and they all would not allow this.

In the master bedroom at SSR we had an air mattress on the floor.  We just had a single, I know for sure that a twin would fit and possibly a queen.  I measured the floor space and will have to check my measurements.

One afternoon when we returned from the parks mousekeeping left us cleans linens for the air mattress.....bless her soul.  She did receive goods tips during the week.  (but dont expect any extra linens)

Angela


----------



## FreeTime

I have stayed 5 in a 1-BR before, 3 adults, and two kids ages 3 & 4 and I have to be honest with you, it was a mistake! I know that you mentioned that you have three kids and they can all still sleep in a bed together, so you will be fine. Just keep in mind, as you mentioned, that you eventually will need that 2-BR. It was difficult for us having to share a bathroom with an extra adult. 

I hope that your family becomes a member soon!


----------



## NMW

Yes, 5 in a 1 bdr is allowed by MS.  I booked 2 adults and 3 kids and asked if there was an age limit on the kids being allowed in a 1 bdr.  Our youngest will be 3 and my boys are under 9.  I wanted to know if we could still book the 1 bdr when she's say 6, or would we need the 2 bdr?  MS told me that 5 in a 1 bdr is allowed no matter what the ages of the 5 are.  She also said I could request extra bedding, but there may be a charge.  We plan to only do the 1 bdr trips for maybe 2 or 3 years, then I think it will always be 2 bdr stays.  But that's just us!  Every family is different.

Don't worry, you'll be fine with 5 in a 1 bdr.  MS told me this over the phone and by email and then, I booked it, no problem.  I'm not sure about 5 in a studio.  Maybe someone else can help you on that one!


----------



## cymomtx

We asked this question last year when we bought at DVC.  We were told "no one will be taking a head count"


----------



## DrBond007

Wow, this thread died in August, and now it reappears in January.  Just when you think it's all been said......


----------



## lovwdwalot

DrBond007 said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread died in August, and now it reappears in January.  Just when you think it's all been said......



Good one!!


----------



## RichieGraciemom

Does any one know if five in a studio is allowed or quote looked at the other way.  My children at 3, 4, 8 and a sleeping bag will do just fine for the three year old.  Should I tell member services?  or just bring the three year old in and do it my way.  I know it will be tight but two trips this year isntead of one we can deal with it.


----------



## Deb & Bill

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> Does any one know if five in a studio is allowed or quote looked at the other way.  My children at 3, 4, 8 and a sleeping bag will do just fine for the three year old.  Should I tell member services?  or just bring the three year old in and do it my way.  I know it will be tight but two trips this year isntead of one we can deal with it.



Are you REALLY asking us what you should do?  You already know, right?


----------



## Dean

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> Does any one know if five in a studio is allowed or quote looked at the other way.  My children at 3, 4, 8 and a sleeping bag will do just fine for the three year old.  Should I tell member services?  or just bring the three year old in and do it my way.  I know it will be tight but two trips this year isntead of one we can deal with it.


You should be honest, then it's up to MS.  That way you're off the hook.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

Yes I was and they told me they do not take a head count but cant put him on the room registry, but again stated they do not take a head count.  I am still contemplating what to do, since I got the impression it was ok since the youngest is so small.


----------



## momtwo3

could anyone tell me if a one bedroom could accomadate 2 adults and three kids 13,11,6


----------



## DrBond007

momtwo3 said:
			
		

> could anyone tell me if a one bedroom could accomadate 2 adults and three kids 13,11,6




Why *sure* it can.    

 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=673317


----------



## Deb & Bill

momtwo3 said:
			
		

> could anyone tell me if a one bedroom could accomadate 2 adults and three kids 13,11,6



Actually, the occupancy of a one bedroom is four plus one under the age of three.  You will only have beds for four, plus towels and linens for four.  Just ignore DrBond007.  He/she failed to recognize the fact that you are a new poster.  

CRO will not allow a family of five to be booked into a one bedroom villa.


----------



## diskat

We have a 2 bdrm reserved for our trip (of 8) and then added an extra person.  Since we have 9 we had to reserve an extra studio as they will only leave 8 stay in the 2 bdrm. We were also told that we could rent a 1 bdrm for 5 and a studio for 4. These totals were not counting a child under 3.


----------



## pplasky

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Actually, the occupancy of a one bedroom is four plus one under the age of three.  You will only have beds for four, plus towels and linens for four.  Just ignore DrBond007.  He/she failed to recognize the fact that you are a new poster.
> 
> CRO will not allow a family of five to be booked into a one bedroom villa.


 
Are you staying on points.  MS will let you have 5 in a 1BR.  We have three children, 7,7,8 and we stay in a 1BR easily.  MS does list them on the ressie.  However, we did have trouble booking 5 in a studio.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

Yes on points and we want to go twice this year, every other year we will book a  one bedroom, but since my youngest is so small we wanted to stretch it, and they will be in bed with us anyway, the little one I mean.  Like i said, ms said they do not do head counts, but I know honesty is the best policy, but who does not want to go do disney twice in one year.


----------



## pplasky

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> Yes on points and we want to go twice this year, every other year we will book a  one bedroom, but since my youngest is so small we wanted to stretch it, and they will be in bed with us anyway, the little one I mean.  Like i said, ms said they do not do head counts, but I know honesty is the best policy, but who does not want to go do disney twice in one year.


Just remember, if you decide to get the studio and MS will not put all 5 on your ressie, than you may not be able to take advantage of EMH.  Of course, if it's two vacations instead of one, you may not care.


----------



## iowa mommy

today I purchased DVC, I have had many discussions with my sales rep and he stated that it was perfectly accaptable to have 2A, 3C in a one bedroom. I asked this question many times just to be 100% sure that we would not only "fit" but also not be breaking any rules


----------



## ColoradoBelle1

I'm glad Dis finally realized that a family of 5 (2 adults ) and 5 adults and just two separate games!
I only have one child...so it isn't an issue for me, but if I had 3 kids...I'd be happy in a one bedroom and yep, the bathroom might be a little tight but heck, throw em in the swimming pool at the end of the day and they'd be clean enough, right?  

I would never want to be 4 adults in a studio and i think I'd even find 2 adults and 1kid a little crowded (no privacy for mum and dad) in a studio.
But I hated the thought of families splitting up just to meet the requirement of 4 max in a one bedroom.

Colorado Belle


----------



## magicmouse2

I am a mom of three and there will be five of us going, DH, myself and 3 kids.  Youngest is 8 so we booked a 2 bedroom villa.  I think it unfair to expect one of the kids to sleep on an air bed or sleeping bag on vacation.  As my oldest child is a boy and other two are girls they could not swap round and take turns.  As much as I would like to save points and book a one bedroom, I have booked a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Dean

Just to remind everyone that what a timeshare sales person states has no meaning on this situation.  They could lie to you all day long and it wouldn't matter from a legal standpoint unless they put it in writing in the contract.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I think it unfair to expect one of the kids to sleep on an air bed or sleeping bag on vacation. As my oldest child is a boy and other two are girls they could not swap round and take turns. As much as I would like to save points and book a one bedroom, I have booked a 2 bedroom.


I think different situations work for different families.  You know best what your children expect or are willing to do.  My kids happen to think the air mattress is actually more comfortable than the bed.  So perhaps in your individual situation you feel it's "unfair" but I hardly feel this applies to every family situation.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I am just wondering what will be done now that they are requiring names to be on resort IDs.  Will the IDless child have difficulty getting admission to EMH or the transportation system?  I know they don't really check for transportation, but if the resort IDs are for security reasons, I would think there would be a few problems by not reporting some folks.


----------



## NMW

iowa mommy said:
			
		

> today I purchased DVC, I have had many discussions with my sales rep and he stated that it was perfectly accaptable to have 2A, 3C in a one bedroom. I asked this question many times just to be 100% sure that we would not only "fit" but also not be breaking any rules




You will not have any problem booking 5 in a 1 bdr.  MS will put all 5 of you on the reservation.  I was told by MS that 5 are now allowed in a 1 bdr no matter what the ages of the 5 are.  You would not have a problem with EE or EMH.    

I do think people will have trouble trying to put 5 in a studio though.  I was told by MS that the "5 in a 1 bdr does not apply to studio stays, it is still only 4 in a studio and 8 in a 2 bdr".  I think it's very generous of them to accomodate families of 5 this way.  BTW, my kids LOVE aerobeds and would probably fight over who got to sleep on it!  

As for our family, we will probably only do 1 bdr stays a couple of years, then switch to 2 bdr stays.  Our youngest is a very tiny 3 year old, but I know she won't stay that way!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am just wondering what will be done now that they are requiring names to be on resort IDs. Will the IDless child have difficulty getting admission to EMH or the transportation system?


Diane,
This is why we were upfront with MS and OKW this past Nov.  We flat out informed them we had 5 in a 1 bedroom (unable to secure a 2 bedroom or an additional studio anywhere) and received 5 ID's with absolutely no problems....they didn't bat an eyelash.  
Not sure how it will work now with this new system---I'm assuming it'll be the same ?   I'll be curious to hear first-hand reports from Members.  We have a 2 bedroom booked this summer but I may ask "hypothetically" when we check in how would they do it if we had a 1 bedroom booked.


----------



## swimmom

A little advice needed - we were thinking about renting points for a stay in May for 4-5 nights and were considering a studio at the Beach Club Villas or maybe the boardwalk Villas vs our usual haunt the Polynesian - Would a studio work for a family of five (young kids but no one in a crib)?  Thanks


----------



## jel0511

The room occupancy for a studio is 4 and one under tha age of 3 in a crib.


----------



## NMW

This question will probably get moved to the 20,000 (at least it seems like 20,000) page occupancy thread!  Official numbers are 4 in a studio and 1 bdr and 8 in a 2 bdr.  However as many, many members including myself will tell you, member services will let you book 5 in a 1 bdr.  However, they will tell you at the time that no additional bedding will be provided for the 5th person but you can request it for an addtional charge.  You can bring an aerobed and sheets for it.  MS (member services) will put all 5 on the ressie and you will get 5 room keys.  Now, with a studio, I really don't know.  MS told me "4 in a studio, 5 in 1 bdr and 8 in a 2 bdr".  If they only allow 4, one of your kids would not have a card for EE and EMH because they might not list them on the ressie.  I don't think you could do 5 in a studio, but the person you rent from can always check for you.  You could always rent enough points for a 1 bdr!  
PS we love the POLY too!


----------



## Desnik

A studio and 1 bedroom only allow 4 people, no matter what the ages    Plus 1 child under 3 in a crib is allowed.  So, your OK if one of your kids is under 3.  There is only 1 bed in a studio with a pull out couch. Might be too cramped with 5 of you anyway.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> A studio and 1 bedroom only allow 4 people, no matter what the ages  Plus 1 child under 3 in a crib is allowed.


I'm not sure you read all "200" pages    of this thread Desnik (wouldn't blame you if you didn't because it's l-o-n-g     ), but 5 are INDEED allowed in a 1 bedroom.  At least at OKW I can confirm they were.   We did it this past November and MS and OKW had no issue with it.  None of my 3 children is under age 3.   So swimmom, if your youngest is not under 3, you'd need a minimum of a 1 bedroom.   Hope this helps.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

we are doing it in November,  my youngest will be just turning three and will sleep with us.


----------



## rsschneck

We have a grand villa booked for our May trip.  I booked at the 11 month mark and at the time I booked we were 10 adults and 3 kids (one under the age of 3).  Since then one of our family members had a baby.  That little one put us over the occupancy limit.  I had to call MS about getting a Grand Gatherings number and since they need the names of everyone I had to confess we had 1 more body coming along.  The CM put me on hold and cleared our 14 people in 1 grand villa with a manager (I guess).  They informed me they would not provide any additional linens, towels, etc.

No problem!  We have the bed situation under control.  My DH's step brother's family ALL sleep in 1 queen sized bed (2 adults and a 3 and 2 year old).  The new baby will sleep with Mom and Dad or in the pack n play.  My DD will be sleeping in our room in her blow up sleeping bag.  We actually will have 2 single adults in there own beds.  

This will be all of our guests first trip to WDW.  We will eat breakfast in the room and sleep, otherwise we will be going commando!  

Grandpa wants this family vacation to be under 1 roof!  Thanks DVC CM's!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

My kids are young (8, 6, and 4) and the 4 year old always sleeps with DH and I on vacation.  I was wondering if I can rent a one-bedroom, or would I get in trouble from Disney?  I could put 4- year old with us in the king, or even all 3 kids in the king, and we'll use the sofa bed.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Y-ASK

Hi I asked this question once before myself and here's the answers that I got:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=675073

Baiscally it's four plus a child under 3 as the fifth.

Tom


----------



## jacqueline moratelli

I checked with disney and you would not be allowed to have three children in a studio or a one bedroom. A two bedroom is your only option.I could probably accomidate you with that two bedroom for those dates. Let me know.
Jackie


----------



## ssnelle

Hi-    I just called member services this exact minute.  They told me exactly what they told me when I bought from Disney...you can have 5 (2 adults, 3 small kids) in a 1 BR, but they will not provide additional bedding (cots, etc).
It is true you CAN NOT have 5 in a studio.

I was nervous when I saw that reply from previous reply (Jacqueline) because it wouldn't be fair if I was told that when we purchased last year but got different info now.  I'm not sure where she got her info from.  So 
YES YOU CAN.

I have 263 points that can be used from June 7th until 11 months from today at SSR or any other resort June 7th until 7 months from today.  Let me know if I can help.  You will have PLENTY of space in a 1 BR for 3 smaller kids...we had no problem!

Ellen at ellenhernandez1221@hotmail.com  or 401-932-8853 cell or 401-294-5514 home

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## luvindisneyworld

It is 4 with a child under 3.


----------



## lat

I was told recently that it is no problem to have 5 in a 1-br.


----------



## littlestar

Boardwalk Villas has some studio plus rooms that will sleep 4 and a small child (they have a small daybed). They are not guaranteed, so you would still need to bring the bedding just in case all the plus studios were gone when you checked in.

Good luck!


----------



## ssnelle

Again, I checked today.  Five in a 1 Bdrm is fine if with 3 children.  A studio for five is fine only if one is under three.  I got it from the horses mouth...'member services' where we make the reservation!

Good luck!


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I really appreciate all of your replies.  It's a little disconcerting to have different "official" responses from Disney concerning the 5 in a one-bedroom issue.
(Jacqueline and Ellen I sent you both pm's)

Thanks again,
Julie


----------



## Dean

The problem is the official rules say 4 in a studio and a 1 BR though it's unlikely anyone would be denied occupancy on arrival with 5 for either.  But the risk will be yours if you decide to try it.


----------



## Susieab

I made a reservation for a friend in a 1BR at OKW about 2 weeks ago.  MS asks for the names/ages of all occupants.  My friends are an adult couple with 3 boys, 7, 5, and 3YO (the 3YO sleeps with mom and dad as well).  All MS said was that they would not provide bedding and towels for the 5th person.  It was not a problem to make the reservation.


----------



## drtpaper

We have put 2 plus 3 in to the 1br several times. We put 11 in the 2 bedroom as well. The room is big enough. If you have a child in a crib, the bedroom closet will hold the crib very easily - our daughter loved having her own little room.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

Did they say anything abaout the  11 being in a two bedroom?  I know they said they dont do head coutns and I really dont worry about that.  the more the merrier, but I like to follow the rules.  IF my tree year old wants to still sleep in the pak and play they should not count her.  but the rules are rules


----------



## Deb & Bill

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> Did they say anything abaout the  11 being in a two bedroom?  I know they said they dont do head coutns and I really dont worry about that.  the more the merrier, but I like to follow the rules.  IF my tree year old wants to still sleep in the pak and play they should not count her.  but the rules are rules



"They" shouldn't have to say anything about 11 in a two bedroom.  The poster should follow the rules.  Why should everyone else have to follow the rules and not these 11?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jacqueline Moratelli states :


> I checked with disney and you would not be allowed to have three children in a studio or a one bedroom. A two bedroom is your only option.


This is not true (well, at least about the 1 bedroom).  Don't know who she spoke with, but I spoke with many, many CM's at both MS and OKW from Sept-Nov '04.  Why ?  Because I was on a waitlist for a 2 bedroom at any DVC resort and called constantly---at least once a week for those 2 months.    I continually mentioned that we had 5 (noone under 3) and would a 1 bedroom be "legal" ?   My youngest is 12.  I was honestly hoping that by telling them this a 2 bedroom would miraculously pop-up somehow !?  I repeatedly got the same, consistant answer : "yes" to the 5 in a 1 bedroom.  They will not provide the bed/bedding for the 5th, and that was understood.  We brought an aerobed and our own sheets.  True, you cannot have 5 in a studio and most definitely I don't think MS would give their blessings on 11 in a 2 bedroom, but I'm confirming that 5 in a 1 bedroom is acceptable (unless something changed from 3 1/2 months ago ?).   Sorry to the OP for getting such conflicting responses here.   Have a great vacation.


----------



## jbhaupt

Before we joined DVC, My guide confirmed with the higher ups...that they were allowing 5 members in a one bedroom.  But would not supply a bed/cot, etc. The fire code is if the party contains 6 or more they must be in a 2 bdrm. That was over 1 year ago.


----------



## pplasky

There are conflicting posts because some replies are stuck on written rules, while others, including myself, go by what MS actually allows.  They do permit 5 in a one-bedroom.  CRO does not. I have three children and we have always been permitted to book a 1BR through MS, we have not been able to book a studio.


----------



## mommyto4

I called today to make a ressie at BCV for a 2 BR.  Told them there would be 5 adults and 4 kids (ages 5,5,5,4).  Was told we could only bring 8 people (9 not allowed even though 4 are small kids).  I told her we would leave a kid at home (ha! ha!).  She reluctantly made the ressie for me but firmly stated if we showed up with 9 people we would not be allowed to check in.  

When we purchased DVC we were told we could really have as many people in the room as we wanted, despite the room limit recs.  Also, we have gone to DVC for 4 years in a row (stayed at BWV) each time exceeding the room limit recs, and no one has ever mentioned we had too many people or questioned us in any way.  

Any thoughts on this?  Do you think they would really not let us check in?  Please help!  Thanks.


----------



## CarolMN

I don't think you will have a problem checking in since the CM took the reservation.

That said, the stated maximum occupancy for a 2 bedroom unit is 8 people plus a child under 3.  Bedding for the infant is a Pac 'n Play portable crib.

I assume you know what bedding is provided.  DVC does not provide rollaways, cots or even extra bedding to accomodate more than the stated maximum.  They also do not do bed checks.

Since your kids are so small and you will be prepared todeal with the sleeping situation, I wouldn't worry.

Best wishes -

P.S.  Your sales guide lied to you.  You cannot have as many people as you want in the DVC units.  FWIW, the only thing that matters in these types of transactions (according to law) is what is written in the contract.  The occupancy limits are stated in the documents you signed at purchase.


----------



## EdTreo

It's a safety issue (maximum occupancy) that Disney doesn't want to be held liable.


----------



## jel0511

There are definately occupancy limits, and as Carol stated, it was in the paperwork you signed when you became a DVC member.  You're only allowed 8 people in a 2 bedroom unit, and you COULD be denied because you have 9 people.  With the new MYW packages, everyone staying in a room has their OWN card, with their name on it.  If you only have cards for 8 people, that 9th person will be unable to take advantage of the Extra Magic Hours.


----------



## lllovell

ack!!! the dreaded "can I put 20 in a room" thread.

You probably won't have a problem, but technically you are breaking the rules.

Put on your fire helmet - its probably going to get hot in here.  This is a hot button issue.


----------



## tjkraz

mommyto4 said:
			
		

> I called today to make a ressie at BCV for a 2 BR.  Told them there would be 5 adults and 4 kids (ages 5,5,5,4).  Was told we could only bring 8 people (9 not allowed even though 4 are small kids).
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Also, we have gone to DVC for 4 years in a row (stayed at BWV) each time exceeding the room limit recs, and no one has ever mentioned we had too many people or questioned us in any way.



Any chance one of the kiddies might have been 3 or under last time you reserved?

Disney / DVC are starting to gather a lot more info about the party when you make a reservation.  The visible reason for this change is that each guest now gets a room key with their own name.  I'm sure Disney also likes to store these details in some customer management database as well, but that's a topic for another thread.

From a purely factual standpoint, the stated room limit for a 2B is 8 plus one child under the age of 3.  That room limit is listed in the paperwork that you signed as members, and unfortunately it supercedes anything that your salesperson might have told you.

Will Disney do anything to enforce these limits?  That's the question of the day.  Impossible to tell--particularly in the long run.  What was true 2 years ago may not necessarily be true today, tomorrow or 10 years from now.  

Note that in order to take advantage of Extra Magic Hour, each guest must present his/her own room key.  Yes, even 4 year old must have this ID.  Based upon your conversation with Member Services, it seems likely that you will not be able to list 9 names on your reservation and receive 9 room keys.

What Disney will NOT do is count heads in your guest room.


----------



## manning

Here we go again.


----------



## DrTomorrow

manning said:
			
		

> Here we go again.


Now, now, manning: look on the bright side  . In today's chaotic world of continuous change, it's nice to have some things you can count on. Day follows night, Spring follows Winter, and the Occupancy discussion will still be there tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after that ....


----------



## NMW

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> Now, now, manning: look on the bright side  . In today's chaotic world of continuous change, it's nice to have some things you can count on. Day follows night, Spring follows Winter, and the Occupancy discussion will still be there tomorrow, and the day after, and the day after that ....




Ha-Ha! Good one, Dr Tomorrow.


----------



## NMW

mommyto4 said:
			
		

> I called today to make a ressie at BCV for a 2 BR.  Told them there would be 5 adults and 4 kids (ages 5,5,5,4).  Was told we could only bring 8 people (9 not allowed even though 4 are small kids).  I told her we would leave a kid at home (ha! ha!).  She reluctantly made the ressie for me but firmly stated if we showed up with 9 people we would not be allowed to check in.
> 
> When we purchased DVC we were told we could really have as many people in the room as we wanted, despite the room limit recs.  Also, we have gone to DVC for 4 years in a row (stayed at BWV) each time exceeding the room limit recs, and no one has ever mentioned we had too many people or questioned us in any way.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?  Do you think they would really not let us check in?  Please help!  Thanks.




I'm not sure what to tell you.  It's a little risky if MS would not put the 9th kid on the reservation.  I doubt I would chance it.  If anyone cares, I was told by about 7 different MS CM's this fall/winter, that it's 4 in a studio, 5 in a 1 bdr and 8 in a 2 bdr.  If you do not get a confirmation with 9, you will not get 9 room keys which you will need for EE, etc.  You could always try to get 2 1 bedrooms, that way you'd have a max of 10.  Good luck!


----------



## paults

just got this answer back from MS about occupancy and a line about willful  destruction.

please no debate here



"Thank you for contacting Member Services.

I appreciate your sharing your concern over the occupancy of the Vacation Homes. 
The number of 
occupants listed is the guideline by which we feel we can provide the best
service possible to our 
Members.  There are instances, however, when we will book a party of five in a
one-bedroom Vacation 
Home, advising that we are unable to provide additional bedding.  To this end,
we find that those 
Members with a desire to sleep five people in a one-bedroom Vacation Home are
typically those whose 
party consists of two adults plus three children (especially when one of the
children sleeps in a 
crib).

Regarding the impact on Annual Dues, we do not feel that a party of five adds an
unreasonable or 
excessive amount of wear and tear on a Vacation Home.  In fact, many times a
Vacation Home is 
occupied by less people than our occupant guideline states.  In addition, please
be assured that 
those Members that are responsible for willful destruction of their Vacation
Home are held 
responsible for appropriate repairs.

Thank you again for your email.  We are glad you are a Member of our Disney
family, and we look 
forward to entertaining you for many years to come."

 I'm still trying to find out from MS about why some CM's are telling potential DVC'ers that the new rule is now 5 in a studio or 1 bedroom.


----------



## NMW

Very interesting.  I'm glad they charge members for willfull destruction of property!  I already knew MS allows 5 in a 1 bdr, I emailed them too.


----------



## sheryl0521

thanks for sharing your response from MS!


----------



## DisneycrazedX6

When we bought in December I thought my rep. said 5 plus a child under 3,is this correct???  All the literature I have read said only 4.  Which is it???  Thanks for the help.


----------



## JodyTG

Did I understand you correctly?  They'll allow 5 in a studio?


----------



## Disney  Doll

They always allowed 5 as long as one was a child who could sleep in a crib.

Reply quickly, because this thread will be locked soon!!!!


----------



## childsplay

For years the official answer was 4 plus a child under 3 in a one-bedroom, however within the last year or so they have softened that stance to 5 in a one-bedroom with the understanding that they will not provide extra bedding or linen or dinnerware or anything else for the 5th occupant.  I have not heard of a guide saying 5 plus a child under 3, but that doesn't mean they didn't say it.


----------



## DVCconvert

I didn't know there way a limit. I thought you could stack 'em up like firewood!








btw, I think childsplay is correct.


----------



## Simba's Mom

The 2005 Birnbaum's Guide lists occupancy in studios at BWV and SSR as 5.  Interestingly, it lists occupancy in the VWL, OKW, and BCV studios as 4.


----------



## Disney  Doll

5 max if one of them can sleep in the pack & play. If not, then 4.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I knew about 5 in a 1 bedroom because I was told so directly by both MS and OKW CM's that it was fine.  Our family of 5 just stayed in a 1 bedroom at OKW this past Nov with MS/OKW's "blessings".   I wasn't aware that 5 in a studio was accepted policy though ?  



> Reply quickly, because this thread will be locked soon!!!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

Childsplay is correct based on previous threads.


----------



## Deb & Bill

paults said:
			
		

> just got this answer back from MS about occupancy and a line about willful  destruction.
> 
> please no debate here
> 
> 
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Member Services.
> 
> I appreciate your sharing your concern over the occupancy of the Vacation Homes. The number of occupants listed is the guideline by which we feel we can provide the best service possible to our Members.  There are instances, however, when we will book a party of five in a one-bedroom Vacation Home, advising that we are unable to provide additional bedding.  "...



Note:  It says one-bedroom vacation home, not studio vacation home.


----------



## DrTomorrow

DVCconvert said:
			
		

> I didn't know there way a limit. I thought you could stack 'em up like firewood! [...]


 With enough baby oil, you could slide in a whole lot of folks....


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> With enough baby oil, you could slide in a whole lot of folks....



Glide works way better and isn't as greasy.


----------



## TCPluto

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> With enough baby oil, you could slide in a whole lot of folks....



You're starting to scare me!!  This is WDW, right?


----------



## NMW

Deb is right.  The email only refers to the 1 bedroom villa, not a studio.  If any one cares, MS told me both by email and over the phone that 5 in a 1 bdr is allowed, no matter what the ages of the 5 are.  MS also told me that it is 4 in a studio and 8 in a 2 bdr.  One MS rep that I spoke to did speculate that the reason they now allow 5 in a 1 bdr is because of all the families with 3 children.  I guess Disney wants them to buy DVC!


----------



## NMW

On the main DVC board someone posted an email response to this question from MS.  They do allow 5 in a 1 bdr.


----------



## mommyto4

Please help me understand this...I called MS to make ressie for 2BR at BCV.  I informed them there would be 5 adults and 4 children (ages 4,5,5,5) staying in the room.  We have stayed at BWV 4 years in a row now with 9 people in a 2 BR and have never had a problem.  However, this time the CM told me we absolutely WOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO CHECK IN if we showed up with 9 people!!  I told her we would leave one of the kids at home, so she reluctantly made the ressie.  Have you ever had this experience?  Since when did MS start enforcing limits on number of people in room?  We even had 6 adults and 5 kids in our 2 BR a couple of months ago...CM's happily issued each person their own card and never mentioned to us we had exceeded the limit.  I'm stressed out now that when we do show up we will have to try to "hide" one of our kids!


----------



## spruce

Yes, there really are


----------



## drusba

Official documents given to new buyers when they purchase provide for maximum occupancy of 4 in a 1BR and 8 in a 2BR (but to either you can add a child under 3 in a crib). It is something that DVC has not generally enforced but has the right to do so if it so chooses.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You probably ought to get a studio as well as the two bedroom villa.  Then one or two of the adults could camp out over there.


----------



## SoCalKDG

mommyto4 said:
			
		

> Please help me understand this...I called MS to make ressie for 2BR at BCV.  I informed them there would be 5 adults and 4 children (ages 4,5,5,5) staying in the room.  We have stayed at BWV 4 years in a row now with 9 people in a 2 BR and have never had a problem.  However, this time the CM told me we absolutely WOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO CHECK IN if we showed up with 9 people!!  I told her we would leave one of the kids at home, so she reluctantly made the ressie.  Have you ever had this experience?  Since when did MS start enforcing limits on number of people in room?  We even had 6 adults and 5 kids in our 2 BR a couple of months ago...CM's happily issued each person their own card and never mentioned to us we had exceeded the limit.  I'm stressed out now that when we do show up we will have to try to "hide" one of our kids!


Get a studio for 4 people, then a 1 bedroom for 5 people(as listed above).  Tell them you want them next to each other.  This equals a 2 bedroom lockoff. 9 people.


----------



## kjkelley

Would there be any problem at check-in if you have 4 adults + an infant(DS1) while staying at a studio?  Also, in regards to the infant, does VB/BWV/BCV & SSR have a pack-n-play that you can use?  Does the pack-n-play cost extra?


----------



## Stimpy

They do have pack&plays free of charge to use.  They provide a fitted sheet but you need to bring your own blankets.  You may also want to bring 1 fitted sheet of your own in case of a nighttime accident.

A studio would be crowded with 4 adults and 1 child under 3 but it's allowed.  The pull out is kind of small for 2 adults.


----------



## Lesli54

You might want to go with a 1Br.  It will give you more space to move about, plus you will have a washer and dryer in the suite.  Less hassle getting things clean if the baby has an accident.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Or go to OKW where there are 2 queen beds in the studio.

Bobbi


----------



## Deb & Bill

Or stay in a Vero Beach Inn room which also has two queen sized beds. 

The sleeper sofa in the studios is only a double sized bed.


----------



## kjkelley

Would this definately be a problem at check-in, if you have 4 adults + DD5 staying in a studio (I know space would be tight)?


----------



## kjkelley

If this is a no for a studio, is it also definately a no for a 1 Bedroom w/ 4 adults and DD5?


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

IMHO space would be tight.  But if you make the reservation through MS and they put all five of your names on the reservation, then I can't believe it would be a problem at check in.

5 in a room is a major topic of debate.  Many have reported here that MS will let you make such a reservation.  Others have said they won't.  Call and see what they say but be prepared to go to a bigger unit.

HBC


----------



## bobbiwoz

Some people say that 2 Adults and 3 children have been "accepted" as 1 bedroom occupancy, but it's made clear that no additional bedding will be provided. 

This is such a hot topic!  

For my own personal use, I just made a ressie for 2 studios for 4 female adults, I would really like every one to have their own bed in this case, but BWV standard studios were available.  I actually feel bad that 2 people will have pull-outs.  I had been planning to go with OKW 2 studios, but this seemed like a bargain, for only 2 points more than the 2 OKW studios.

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

> is it also definately a no for a 1 Bedroom w/ 4 adults and DD5?


We had 5 in a 1 bedroom this past November and MS and OKW said "fine".  It was dh, myself and three kids (all over age 10). 
We brought an aerobed and there was plenty of space at OKW. 



> I had been planning to go with OKW 2 studios, but this seemed like a bargain, for only 2 points more than the 2 OKW studios.


I'm assuming you mean due to the proximity of Epcot ?  Otherwise, as an adult, I don't think I'd be too comfortable on a pull-out unless it was only for a day or two.  I'd much prefer a queen bed to myself.  Just a thought ?


----------



## RichieGraciemom

They will not let you put five on the reservation for a studio, but was told they wont do a head count in the rooms.  Again, this is a heated topic, but do what you feel comfortable.  My daughter will be just turning three and still sleeps in a pak and play, that is why we are putting five, but again ms would not take her name. have a good trip


----------



## rocketriter

You can put 4 plus a baby in a studio, but your party will get real friendly and the baby will be everybody's boss.


----------



## manning

411 replies! wow, is this a record??


----------



## goofeyshell

Extreme Home Makeover last night???? Looks like they sent the family with sextuplets, a 9 year old and Mom and Dad to OKW and they had a 2 bedroom...................


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Looks like they sent the family with sextuplets, a 9 year old and Mom and Dad to OKW and they had a 2 bedroom...................


Talk about occupancy limits !   They should have gotten a GV !   
Well....I suppose if the sextuplets were under age 3...........


----------



## DrTomorrow

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Talk about occupancy limits !   They should have gotten a GV !
> Well....I suppose if the sextuplets were under age 3...........


Only one of them would have to be under age 3 .............


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just as an FYI, I called MS today to add a fifth person to our 2 bedroom ressie for January.  I decided to "ask a rehtorical question" about 5 in a studio, and the CM said by no means would it be allowed any more.  Quite a different response than we have heard here in the past.


----------



## jnrrt

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI, I called MS today to add a fifth person to our 2 bedroom ressie for January.  I decided to "ask a rehtorical question" about 5 in a studio, and the CM said by no means would it be allowed any more.  Quite a different response than we have heard here in the past.



Did that include a child under three?


----------



## pplasky

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Just as an FYI, I called MS today to add a fifth person to our 2 bedroom ressie for January.  I decided to "ask a rehtorical question" about 5 in a studio, and the CM said by no means would it be allowed any more.  Quite a different response than we have heard here in the past.



They have not allowed 5 in a studio for quite sometime.  They do allow 5 in a 1BR, which is what most of the discussions on this board keep coming back to.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jnrrt said:
			
		

> Did that include a child under three?


No, I was asking specifically about 5 adults.  I wish I would have thought to ask about a 1 bedroom!


----------



## RyMickey

Don't get me wrong - our family of 5 (what Disney considers adults) are thrilled that my one brother just told us he was going to be able to come on our trip with us, but...that now puts 5 of us in a 1-bedroom at the BWV.  At this point, we already have the point scheme planned out to take many more family members down next year, so we can't switch rooms this year.  Now, we'll take the air mattress down with us, and we're not really worried about space (we've crammed many times before), but this question just popped into my mind as I fight insomnia - What if we wanted to use the extra magic hours.  Since Disney really only says "4 adults" can be in the room, are we able to all go to the extra magic hours?  It's no big deal if we can't, and I know that having an extra person in the room often sends people into an uproar over on the hotel board (I'm not trying to start a debate here).  We're happy that my brother is going to be able to come, just wondering logistically about the EMH.

I realize this isn't necessarily a DVC board kind of question, but I lurk here all the time and you all seem so nice and helpful, so I thought I'd ask.

Thanks.

RyMickey


----------



## NMW

Call MS and add him to the reservation.  I don't think you'll have a problem at all.  I was told by MS, as were many here, that 5 in a 1 bdr is now allowed.  This will probably get attached to the million page occupancy thread!  I hope you can find it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Don't wish to stir any controversy either, but this past Nov we had 5 in a 1 bedroom at OKW and got 5 key cards.   Good luck and have a nice trip


----------



## RyMickey

Thanks so much NMW and Maria...and thanks to whoever posted to the occupancy thread.  Got me reading this now (although I feel like a fool for not posting it here myself.  Oh, well.

RyMickey


----------



## TNGIRL

I am new to this and I noticed that the studio at OKW sleeps 4.  Is that all that is allowed or can 5 people stay in the room with only actual bed space for 4???
Any help is appreciated


----------



## MMcCarthy

We are unexpectedly adding two small children to our BCV stay in Aug.  We have a studio booked right now.  BCV only has a one bedroom available for the dates we are going.  Can you put 6 people, 2 under the age of 7, in a one bedroom?  Can MS upgrade the one bedroom to a two bedroom if I cancel my studio?  Also, is Storm along Bay at BCV?  I thought it was but now am confused.  I really wanted to stay at BCV because of all the nice threads I have seen on the boards.  My kids are throughly excited.  The only problem is that I have to drive to VA from Ohio and then to FL with 4 kids by myself.  My husband will join us in FL.  Should be a fun drive.  LOL


----------



## 1BigDisneyFan

Oh boy have you asked a loaded question. . . 

Room Occupancy has been argued pretty fiercely on these boards. Supposedly the rule is 2 adults and 2 children over 3 and one under 3 can stay in a studio.

Depending upon who you ask, you will either hear:
- The rules are strict, more than that, you should get a one or two bedroom
- The rules are guidelines, Disney will look the other way, just bring an air mattress and/or crib.

I will refrain from giving you my opinion in the ongoing debate, but given the size of the studio, it does sound like you guys might be a tad cramped in there.

As for Stormalong Bay, yes, staying at the Beach Club, will provide you access to Stormalong bay.


----------



## tjkraz

(Don't be surprised if this post is moved over to the occpuancy thread soon.)

The posted occupancy levels are 4 + 1 child under age 3 in both a Studio and a One Bedroom.  DVC has reportedly taken the stance that they will allow 5 in a One Bedroom.

Beyond that, there have been recent reports of DVC refusing to book a room to a member who expresses an intent to exceed the above occupancy limits.  As of January 2, 2005, ALL resort guests age 3+ receive room keys with their own names.  Presentation of these keys is required to take advantage of perks like Extra Magic Hour.

Six people would not be permitted in a One Bedroom.  A Two Bedroom would work, but you must have the required number of points available to book the room, and DVC must have a room available.  You could always go on the waiting list for a 2B or try a different resort.

And, yes, SAB is at the Beach Club.


----------



## kms145

I know that the one bedroom is only suppose to sleep 4 but they have allowed 5 of us before no problem.  My situation now is I have a neice I would like to take and that would make 6.  We have a 2 bedroom booked but there would be 4 others already in that room.  I really don't want to waste the points and get another studio.  I want her in the room with us and I was wondering if anyone has had theis situation before.  Where planning on using the new transportation they offer and I assume I have to make sure they know there is 10 of us.  This trip was suppose to be to families going away to have a wonderful time and now due to marriage issues with my sister it has turned into my family and a senior trip for my sone and 3 of his buddies.  I want to take my two nieces because they were so looking forward to going and I didn't want to disapoint them they have had a tough year.  Do you think They'll give me a hard time about this.

Thank you for you're advice
Karen


----------



## pplasky

10 people in a 2BR?  I think this is why the rule followers have a problem with people "stretching" the rules.  I think you should get the extra studio.


----------



## kms145

thanks for your advice I hopefully have enough pts to do that

Karen


----------



## CarolMN

Unless at least one of the 10 is an infant, yes I think you will be refused.  

You have to "fess up" for sure if you plan to use Magical Express (MS needs to know the number traveling) and/or want to buy tickets at check in.  

The CMs at the front desk will need all the names to issue resort IDs.  Resort IDs now have individual names on them, not just the name of the member.   Those without Resort IDs will not be able to get in and out of the room on their own,and will not be able to take advntage of EMH.

Best wishes -


----------



## jaysue

I thought so too CarolMN - on our recent trip to BCV they gave me a card in my name (I am the member) and then generic adult and child cards - the funny part was that they had all the correct names in the computer system but still gave me generic cards...



Go figure

cheers
jaysue


----------



## Sammy

jaysue said:
			
		

> I thought so too CarolMN - on our recent trip to BCV they gave me a card in my name (I am the member) and then generic adult and child cards - the funny part was that they had all the correct names in the computer system but still gave me generic cards...
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure
> 
> cheers
> jaysue



On previous visits, I received ID's in my name, and everyone else got "generic" cards.  We were just there on March 6th and I received the usual ID with my name, but then the 7 others got resort IDs in their own names....


----------



## robinb

Welcome to the DIS!  You posted on a hot topic .

I also think 10 people in a 2BR is too many!  I would get the extra studio and put the boys in there.  You don't say where you're staying, but you may want to consider OKW to save some points.


----------



## robinb

Dano1182 said:
			
		

> Here we go again.


Might I suggest that we be polite?  karen is new to the DIS.


----------



## dtheboys

The good old days???

How many of you are from a family of 5 or more???

When you were young, did your parents get one or two rooms?

The good old family vacation meant putting everone in the same room, three or more kids in the same bed, etc.


----------



## Caskbill

You didn't say where you're staying, or what season.

But if you check the point charts, you'll see that in many cases a Grand Villa at OKW is fewer points than a 2-B/R plus a Studio at some of the other resorts for weekdays, or just slightly more for weekends.  A Grand Villa would be perfect for your size group.

Of course it may be too late to book one, but you might consider it.  This only works for OKW.  Getting a GV at SSR or BWV will be considerably more points.

Points for an OKW Grand Villa, Weekday/Weekend  for the 5 seasons are:

36/88 - 38/91 - 45/107 - 51/123 - 66/162

Getting a 2-B/R plus getting a Studio is this many points for all the resorts:

BCV, VWL, BWV Pref:  42/84 - 44/84 - 47/101 - 54/107 - 69/149
SSR: 38/74 - 40/76 - 43/91 - 49/97 - 62/134
BWV Std: 33/71 - 33/79 - 41/94 - 43/101 - 60/141
OKW: 30/74 - 32/77 - 37/88 - 41/100 - 56/136

Reading the chart you'll see that in Adventure season a GV at OKW would be 36 pts/night Sun-Thurs, while getting a 2-B/R plus an extra Studio at BCV would be 42 pts/night Sun-Thurs.  

Just something to consider.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

what are my options? there are 5 total. mother and dd10. father, mother and dd9. are my only choices two studios or a 2 bedroom? thanks.


----------



## wtpclc

dtheboys said:
			
		

> The good old days???
> 
> How many of you are from a family of 5 or more???
> 
> When you were young, did your parents get one or two rooms?
> 
> The good old family vacation meant putting everone in the same room, three or more kids in the same bed, etc.



Yes, The IL's had 7 in a room.  Some would sleep on the box springs.  You did what you had to for the money you had.  However, regular hotels still have extra charges for extra people.  The fact that some/many/most people scam out fo those extra charges does not make it right.  I would imagine fire codes also have something to do with the occupancy limitations.

It's just harder to scam around the system with DVC and the need for KTTW cards for everyone.  

Karen - although I can't condone your going over the occupancy limits (not that my opinion really matters in the overall scheme of things), I do admire what you're trying to do and hope that it will work out for you!


----------



## pplasky

dtheboys said:
			
		

> The good old days???
> 
> How many of you are from a family of 5 or more???
> 
> When you were young, did your parents get one or two rooms?
> 
> The good old family vacation meant putting everone in the same room, three or more kids in the same bed, etc.



I was brought up in a family of 7.  My parents had very little money and my mom stayed home.  The few times we did go on vacation, my parents always had two rooms.  They did try to find places with adjoining rooms, but two rooms none the less.


----------



## CharlesTD

We have had in a studio myself my wife my mother and 2 children. We have also had my mother myself my wife and our 3 children in a 1 bedroom we just bring a queen size airbed and either the girls sleep on that or my mom sleeps on it. We have never had any questions about it and everyone was named on the reservation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> We have had in a studio myself my wife my mother and 2 children. We have also had my mother myself my wife and our 3 children in a 1 bedroom we just bring a queen size airbed and either the girls sleep on that or my mom sleeps on it. We have never had any questions about it and everyone was named on the reservation.



Well, it looks like MS is questioning it now.  They will allow four in a studio and five in a one bedroom (no extra bedding or linen), but only two adults and three kiddos.  Not five adults, not three adults, etc.  

You can still have one child under the age of three in your villa that does not count towards the total.


----------



## NMW

kms145 said:
			
		

> I know that the one bedroom is only suppose to sleep 4 but they have allowed 5 of us before no problem.  My situation now is I have a neice I would like to take and that would make 6.  We have a 2 bedroom booked but there would be 4 others already in that room.  I really don't want to waste the points and get another studio.  I want her in the room with us and I was wondering if anyone has had theis situation before.  Where planning on using the new transportation they offer and I assume I have to make sure they know there is 10 of us.  This trip was suppose to be to families going away to have a wonderful time and now due to marriage issues with my sister it has turned into my family and a senior trip for my sone and 3 of his buddies.  I want to take my two nieces because they were so looking forward to going and I didn't want to disapoint them they have had a tough year.  Do you think They'll give me a hard time about this.
> 
> Thank you for you're advice
> Karen



I think it's really sweet that you are trying to take your nieces, but I don't think MS will allow you to put 6 in a 1 bdr.  They told me 5 in a 1 bdr, 4 in a studio, 8 in a 2 bdr.  You could always call and see what they can do for you.  Maybe they can move you around some way.  Good luck.


----------



## CharlesTD

Hmm that is interesting because our upcoming trip to SSR in Dec we have my sister and her Fiance and my wife and I and our children in a 1 bedroom. We have 3 children and we are all on the reservation I guess it all depends on who you talk to.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Wow!  In other words they are knowingly allowing 7 people over the age of 3 in a 1 bedroom?


----------



## CharlesTD

Yes they are and yes all of my children will be over the age of 3 for this trip. I guess it depends on the agent you get on the phone.


----------



## Deb & Bill

You must find it hard to sleep at night, CharlesTD.

Especially when you only have one king sized bed and one queen sleeper sofa for 7 people.  

What a miserable vacation.  Or are you taking turns sleeping throughout the day?


----------



## CharlesTD

Nope we bring a queen size airbed with us and no one has any problems sleeping at night the kids all sleep through the night so no problems at all.


----------



## DrTomorrow

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Nope we bring a queen size airbed with us and no one has any problems sleeping at night the kids all sleep through the night so no problems at all.


 No venom intended, just curiosity: where in a 1BR - with the sofa in "bed" mode, is there room for a queen-sized air bed? I just can't picture it....


----------



## rinkwide

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> ...where in a 1BR - with the sofa in "bed" mode, is there room for a queen-sized air bed? I just can't picture it...


What, you ain't never heard of a balcony?


----------



## dianeschlicht

There would be plenty of room at a OKW 1 bedroom if you moved the table, but I can't see where you would put it in any of the other DVC resort 1 bedrooms.


----------



## DrTomorrow

rinkwide said:
			
		

> What, you ain't never heard of a balcony?


 Hey, I'm waiting for the day I see a few kids in sleeping bags in the hallway....


----------



## dianeschlicht

This is begining to sound more and more like the projects!  Let's see how many we can pack in there.


----------



## jaysue

It would sound like DVC is now condoing "overuse"


----------



## jarestel

Don't listen to MS, we are the vacation experts. You must get your DVC advice here! ( must obey DIS posters, must obey DIS posters... )


----------



## mickeysgal

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> No venom intended, just curiosity: where in a 1BR - with the sofa in "bed" mode, is there room for a queen-sized air bed? I just can't picture it....



We have used a full-sized air mattress in the one-bedroom.  We just place the air mattress next to the couch.  If you move the chair over as far as it can go, it fits easily.  I would imagine if you remove the chair entirely and place it somewhere else, a queen-sized mattress would fit?  Even though I wouldn't want to sleep on either the pull-out or the air mattress, strangely enough, my son loves sleeping on it.


----------



## CharlesTD

In OKW we put it next to the pull out and it works just fine I haven't seen SSR yet but once we go I will gladly post how it worked out for us. No harm done DRT it was an honest question.


----------



## SoCalKDG

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Hmm that is interesting because our upcoming trip to SSR in Dec we have my sister and her Fiance and my wife and I and our children in a 1 bedroom. We have 3 children and we are all on the reservation I guess it all depends on who you talk to.


You actually have 7 people listed on the typed reservation from DVC for a 1 bedroom?

At OKW I could actually see 7 people fitting into 1000 sq ft since I have many coworkers with family's this size living in apartments this size.

Are they giving you extra bedding for the 3 xtra people?


----------



## CharlesTD

No we bring our own bedding we were told when we made the reservation they only supply bedding for up to 5 people. I wouldn't expect them to supply it either so it wasn't even an issue with us I mean they supply enough allready for the money we spend we get top notch accomodations at a great price who can argue with that.


----------



## Doctor P

I hope to heck that they didn't tell you that they would provide bedding for FIVE people.  If they did, I hope someone will get it in writing.  It's one thing to look the other way, it's quite another to openly facilitate behavior that is in direct violation of the contract we all signed.


----------



## Aneille

Due to this thread out of curousity while on the phone with CRO I asked how many people in a 1 bedroom at the BW. 

It was told 4 adults, 1 child and 1 infant. The age of a child was not very clear to me on the phone but the child was considered a person and an infant was not counted, so that puts it at 5. 

I did not ask if 5 adults would be able to legally stay in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## NMW

Doctor P said:
			
		

> I hope to heck that they didn't tell you that they would provide bedding for FIVE people.  If they did, I hope someone will get it in writing.  It's one thing to look the other way, it's quite another to openly facilitate behavior that is in direct violation of the contract we all signed.




Doctor P, when I booked our 1 bdr BWV stay with 2 adults and three children (8, 6, and 3) MS told me that bedding for 4 will be provided. However, at check in, I can request bedding for 5 but, there may be a fee.  We plan to bring an aerobed and sheets.  We plan to do 1 bdr stays for about 2 years than switch to 2 bdr.  For me it's really a safety issue with that balcony and door in the second bedroom.  I plan to pay for extra towels for her, I would never expect to get them (or bedding) for free even though all 5 of us are on the reservation.  I can see how some people would expect this if they call MS and book 5 in a 1 bdr.  I quess that's why MS gives that little "disclaimer".


----------



## CharlesTD

Sorry DP for not stating that more clearly. I do have to pay for bedding for the 5th person they are not supplying it not a big deal we always bring extra anyhow.


----------



## SoCalKDG

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Sorry DP for not stating that more clearly. I do have to pay for bedding for the 5th person they are not supplying it not a big deal we always bring extra anyhow.


I thought you said you had 7 people in a 1 bedroom?  So you are getting 7 keys?  They put 7 names on the reservation?


----------



## CharlesTD

Yes we have 7 people on the reservation but I am not giving keys to the kids well the oldest will get one but not the youngest 2 so we will have 5 keys in total.


----------



## Dean

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Yes we have 7 people on the reservation but I am not giving keys to the kids well the oldest will get one but not the youngest 2 so we will have 5 keys in total.


7 in a 1 BR is unreasonable, no matter the ages of the children.


----------



## CharlesTD

Sorry Dean I am not making the rules all I did was call in to make a reservation and give them the names of the people in the room and ages and the desired accomodation. I have no control over wether MS allows it or not if they do great if they say no then so be it all I can do is tell them what I am looking for.


----------



## Dean

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Sorry Dean I am not making the rules all I did was call in to make a reservation and give them the names of the people in the room and ages and the desired accomodation. I have no control over wether MS allows it or not if they do great if they say no then so be it all I can do is tell them what I am looking for.


I agree, it just seems like it would be far TOO crowded.  And it's entirely possible you could be denied occupancy even on arrival, though not very like, I know of it happening once in a similar situation.  Does your reservation say 7 people as that's what MS will stand by?


----------



## CharlesTD

Yes it does have all 7 people stated on the reservation.


----------



## DisOrBust

Have consider DVC in the past only to get scared off by the whole use year thing  .  Now I am visiting it again however we now have 3 DDs  . I guess I should have consider DVC before our family planning.

So.. is there anyone here with a family of 5 that rents a studio?  I would thin a one bedroom would be points prohibitive for us.  Sorry if I am bring up "old" wounds...

TIA!
Sue


----------



## Wislodgers

I know occupancy thread can get nasty, but here goes....We are a family of 5 that has stayed in a studio.  We did end up buying an add-on and mainly stay in 2br now.  

When I made ressies for the studio, I even told them it was for 5.  None of our kids were under 3.  Our reservation even stated for 5.

When the DDs get into the "teenager-taking-forever-in-the-bathroom" phase, you may want to add on to have enought points for a 2br, just to get 2 bathrooms!

If a studio is the only way I could stay at DVC, I would do it in a heartbeat!  The studios are so much better than a regular hotel room!

Good Luck in your decision, we have never regretted buying into DVC


----------



## Scoootch

While I only have 4 in our family I can tell you that word is ~ now you can have 5 in a studio if you book through DVC Member services.  However, official occupancy is only 4 for both a studio and a 1 bdrm.  While they will let you have 5 in either, they will not give you the extra supplies needed for that 5th person.  No extra towels,no extra bedding and no extra room key (which you will need if you want to do EMH's at the parks).  If you buy into DVC with the intention of always booking a studio or even a 1bdrm and having 5 people these are things to take into consideration as well as the fact that as your kids get older, you will want (and may need) the extra space a 2bdrm will give you between the bedspace and having the extra bathroom.  Plus getting the full kitchen will save on meals.

Of course if you'll be only coming down every couple years, banking and borrowing may work for you too to get a larger size villa.
...just all things to keep in mind.

HTH's


----------



## jnrrt

So, Dean, are you saying that they can deny someone their room if the people are listed on the reservation, but they decide that's too many upon arrival?  What do they expect those people to do then?

I have a vested interest in this as we have 3 kids and plan to use a one-bedroom.  I understand from the (very long and drawn out) thread debating 5 in a one-bedroom that this will be allowed, at least for now, but I'm concerned that they would be able to do this - it would be impossible to plan your vacation if you weren't sure that what was listed on your reservation would be honored.

Now, I don't personally think they should have accepted a reservation for 7 in a one-bedroom, but since they did, I think they need to honor it.  Is this not the policy of DVC?


----------



## DrTomorrow

jnrrt said:
			
		

> [...] Is this not the policy of DVC?


 I have no idea what they'll do; I certainly hope they don't say "Sorry, limit 5" and leave someone to scramble for other accomodations.

OTOH, there aren't many phrases in this world that I trust less than "It's Disney / DVC policy".  From the pre-assign vs. room ready debates to that old stand-by, refillable mugs, ask any 10 CMs and you're likely to get 11 different interpretations - and they won't enforce any of them   

Be well!


----------



## Mickmse2002

We are a family of 5 but have never done the studio thing with all 5 of us.  We have put all of us in a 1-bedroom many times with no ill effect.


----------



## DisOrBust

Thanks all!  I can see in the future upgrading to a 2 br.  Now funds won't allow it.  I think we would "survive" well in a 1br.  I am in  the begining of "thinking about DVC" and had to see if it's even fesible for us.  In the past the whole use year thing scared me off.  Personally I am tired of "chasing"  around AP rates and would love to have that off my mind!

Now on to use year...  again....


----------



## cottontail

Hi:  Just wondering exactly how many beds do you get in a one bedroom suite. Do people bring air beds with them to sleep that many people in these suites, just wondering.  We are looking at maybe doing this in the future also.

Deb.


----------



## Mickmse2002

You get a king in the bedroom and a queen pull-out in the "family room" area.  We then use a single air mattress.  Works fine for a 9 year old boy.


----------



## Beca

Scoootch said:
			
		

> While I only have 4 in our family I can tell you that word is ~ now you can have 5 in a studio if you book through DVC Member services.  However, official occupancy is only 4 for both a studio and a 1 bdrm.  While they will let you have 5 in either, they will not give you the extra supplies needed for that 5th person.  No extra towels,no extra bedding and no extra room key (which you will need if you want to do EMH's at the parks).  If you buy into DVC with the intention of always booking a studio or even a 1bdrm and having 5 people these are things to take into consideration as well as the fact that as your kids get older, you will want (and may need) the extra space a 2bdrm will give you between the bedspace and having the extra bathroom.  Plus getting the full kitchen will save on meals.
> 
> Of course if you'll be only coming down every couple years, banking and borrowing may work for you too to get a larger size villa.
> ...just all things to keep in mind.
> 
> HTH's



I just "tried" to put 5 in a studio (really....I was NOT trying to stay there...I have a room "offsite" for me and dh...(school trip sponsor thing), but dd was staying on my points in a studio with my parents, and I tried to sign on dh and me just "in case" we wanted to hang out with our dd, or use early entry in the parks (not sure what I was thinking...I am chaperoning HIGH SCHOOLERS!!).  I was told "You may sign 5 into a 1 bdrm, but only 4 into a studio".  

I just wanted to add this, so you didn't plan on doing it "everytime".  It seems it may depend on who you talk to as to whether it is allowed or not...I have never heard that you could "sign in" 5 people.  And, without that...you cannot get early entry and all of that.

 

Beca


----------



## CarolMN

DisOrBust said:
			
		

> ...(snip)....  Personally I am tired of "chasing"  around AP rates and would love to have that off my mind!........


As far as I am concerned the only DVC perk better than no more "dialling for room discounts" is the discount DVC members get on APs/PAPs!

Best wishes -


----------



## dianeschlicht

FYI! After hearing here so many times that 5 got registered in a studio, I decided to ask MS the question point blank last month.  I was told that there was NO WAY they would allow more than 4 in a studio unless 1 was a child under age 3.  I was also told the WOULD allow 5 in a 1 bedroom, even if they were all adults.  Interesting!  Personally, I would not want to pack 5 people into a studio all the time.  I barely tolerate a studio with 2 people!


----------



## CharlesTD

Yes we often times unless we bring guests with us will get a studio for our family of 5.


----------



## SoCalKDG

The policy has changed recently with MS(last couple months).  4 in studio + 1 under 3, 5 in 1 bedroom any age.


----------



## Dean

jnrrt said:
			
		

> So, Dean, are you saying that they can deny someone their room if the people are listed on the reservation, but they decide that's too many upon arrival?  What do they expect those people to do then?
> 
> I have a vested interest in this as we have 3 kids and plan to use a one-bedroom.  I understand from the (very long and drawn out) thread debating 5 in a one-bedroom that this will be allowed, at least for now, but I'm concerned that they would be able to do this - it would be impossible to plan your vacation if you weren't sure that what was listed on your reservation would be honored.
> 
> Now, I don't personally think they should have accepted a reservation for 7 in a one-bedroom, but since they did, I think they need to honor it.  Is this not the policy of DVC?


Actually they can, whether they would or not simply depends.  7 in a 1 BR is not a gray area certainly but it the reservation lists 7, I doubt anyone would have a problem.  If it listed 5 and there were two additional younger kids, that'd be a real risk.  There is no policy that I know of that would force them to give you a room but again, I doubt they'd do much other than warn you for next time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

But you won't get any bedding and linens except for four.  No extra sheets, rollaways, etc.  You can get extra towels for a price.  You will only get four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  Plus one tub mat for each tub and/or shower. 

We only have three in our family and we are looking at getting a second bedroom in the future for our son.  At OKW it's not so bad, but the other resorts the rooms are just a bit small.  

We had four in a studio once (we brought my mother along for part of our trip - the rest of the time she visited with her sister nearby) and it was crowded.  This was at OKW, so we had the most room of any studio.


----------



## DisOrBust

My youngest is going to be three in a few months so a 1 br will probably be in our future.  Honestly the AP discount is the whole reason I am revisitng DVC again.  The diiscount on APs saves us almost 500 per year.   Almost enough to pay the fees on the points   lol!  amazing how you have to spend money in order to save it.


----------



## colleen costello

Regardless of what Mickey says, you'd have to REALLY love your relatives to have 5 sharing 1 bathroom! When my family travels with my parents and we can't afford a 2-bedroom, we get two studio.s I can live without a washing machine but NOT with 1 bathroom! 

This is great news, however, for families with 3 children.


----------



## crisi

colleen costello said:
			
		

> Regardless of what Mickey says, you'd have to REALLY love your relatives to have 5 sharing 1 bathroom! When my family travels with my parents and we can't afford a 2-bedroom, we get two studio.s I can live without a washing machine but NOT with 1 bathroom!
> 
> This is great news, however, for families with 3 children.



Growing up, my cousins would visit us.  Ten people - six of them teenage girls - one bathroom.  Can't ever remember the bathroom being a huge issue - it was just the way it was.

(You weren't allowed to use the bathroom for hair or makeup.  Showers had a timer).


----------



## CharlesTD

Our household of 5 has 1 bathroom and we often have family parties where relatives stay over up to 10 people in the house with 1 bathroom and we never have any problems with it.


----------



## rinkwide

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> ...10 people in the house with 1 bathroom...


Saves on the heating costs, eh?

That reminds me, has anyone seen the Naked Mole Rat exhibit at AK?  Fascinating.


----------



## colleen costello

We ARE spoiled nowadays! I grew up in a house like the one you describe. We'd have giant gatherings at all the holidays and had the one bathroom. We made it through somehow... We also had a travel trailer and a pickup truck (I guess we were sort of New Jersey hicks if there is such a thing). Every summer we'd drive to Ft. Wilderness with no air conditioning and my sister riding on my Mom's lap... My Mom laughs now that God must have watched over us,  because if we'd had so much as a fender-bender, my poor sister would have been through that windshield in a second!  We even used to swim in Bay Lake, and here I am alive to talk of it...


----------



## stingmom

Okay, we are a family of 5 and we received our DVC info packet today.  Initially, we thought 150 points would be plentty for us _in a one-bedroom_ unit, yet I see the one bedrooms MAX is 4 people.  Now, why couldn't Disney have put 2 beds n the bedroom and have the couch still fold out?    We could have had a few vacations a year in the one-bedroom, but based on times when the kids are out of school, the points would be gobbled up in one trip for a two bedroom!  We would LOVE to be able to join DVC, but it doesn't make any sense for us to do it since we HAVE to rent a two-bedroom.  My kids love camping and  sleeping on the floor already, so a blow up bed would NOT offend any of us or our kids!  This is the same issue I have with them not allowing 5 in a room at a "value" resort, becuase of "fire codes".  What bupkus.  One moderate allows 5, so why can't the others?  What makes AB at POR more "fire code friendly?"   I can completely empathize with the tight budgeted folks (like me) who bring along sleeping bags.  

ok, you guys get started and I'll go look for a few fire extinguishers....


----------



## Caskbill

There's one bed in the master bedroom for the same reason you only have one bed at home.  This is a condo, not a hotel room.  If you check Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton, or any other timeshare you'll find that the master bedrooms have one bed.

For the majority of people, this is preferred.  There's just two of us when we travel.  A 2nd bed in the MB would only be in the way.  If the MB had two beds in it, I would not have purchased at all.

As to needing a 2-B/R, are you aware that DVC lets you put 5-people in a 1-B/R, only that they will not supply the bedding material?

Many people bring a blow-up mattress for that very reason, and put the 3rd kid on that.


----------



## stingmom

Caskbill said:
			
		

> As to needing a 2-B/R, are you aware that DVC lets you put 5-people in a 1-B/R, only that they will not supply the bedding material?
> 
> Many people bring a blow-up mattress for that very reason, and put the 3rd kid on that.




REALLY?!  I did NOT know that!!  And I appreciate it GREATLY!  (See, good things can come from "kooky" posts!)    

Thank you Caskbill!!


----------



## OneMoreTry

I say go for the 1BR.  Bring a mattress.  There's plenty of room -- way more than in any moderate or deluxe.  If you have concerns talk to your guide, but many have posted that DVC doesn't mind.  

Four is the "official" max.  I guess DVC could make that hard-and-fast but I don't see it happening.


----------



## CharlesTD

5 in a one bedroom is fine we have done it and this May we have 5 in a studio and yes all are named on the reservation so for it to say a max of 4 is not truly an indication of what will fit in the room.


----------



## lllovell

Yes - be aware that Disney could officially change their acceptance, because it does state 4 to a 1 bedroom (5 if one is under 3).

With the new MYW tickets, it gets a bit more complicated and Extra Magic Hours, but from what I have heard, only one person has to have a key for them to let your whole party get wristbands (this too might change back to "everyone must have a key").  Your "extra" child will get a key as long as Disney says its ok to have them in the room (because they will officially be listed on the ressie).  You can buy a seperate MYW ticket for this person if they didnt get a key, so getting in the parks is not the issue.  I am not sure I would be willing to purchase knowing that at some point (which could be next week), Disney might start enforcing the 5 person rule..but then, if the only issue might be that we couldn't go to EM hours, I am not sure I would sweat it.


----------



## wdwstar

if we drive we bring a queen mattress that has its own stand it fits perfect next to the king bed in the 1 bedroom in front of the windows or sliding door.
my kids hate those pull out couches, and i dont like seeing the blow up mattress in the living/kitchen room area and its a pain to put them up and take them down everyday. i like to come in that room and sit on the couch and not have to walk around the mattress.


----------



## isyt

Whenever I book they always tell us that 5 in a one bedroom was ok. In June I am using my points at Port Orleans but in October I'll be back in Boardwalk 1-bd.

Only 56 days left!!!


----------



## Dean

lllovell said:
			
		

> Yes - be aware that Disney could officially change their acceptance, because it does state 4 to a 1 bedroom (5 if one is under 3).


While MS and some of the soft materials have stated this for some time, it's never been in the legal materials.  The official occupancies are simply 4/4/8/12 and for exchange purposes 2/4/6/8 and BTW, II does take an extremely hard line approach.


----------



## DrTomorrow

Once again, I can help clear things up.

In both a Studio and 1BR Villa, there can be no more than one individual named Max. In a 2BR Villa, there can be two Maxes; three, if one is a "Junior".

Glad to help.

Be well!


----------



## DVCconvert

Actually, none of it matters.

Just rent the room and stack the family up like cord-wood.  We've done just fine with 17 of us in a studio for 3 weeks.


----------



## manning

Disney has solved the problem about five in a one bedroom!!!


Future units will be built smaller.


----------



## Dean

manning said:
			
		

> Disney has solved the problem about five in a one bedroom!!!
> 
> 
> Future units will be built smaller.


LOL, they've done that already.


----------



## Susieab

I have a question that I know has been the topic of conversation many times on this board, but I am going to ask again.  I have a friend that is going to OKW on Sunday as our guest (we are the DVC member).  Her family is 2 adults and 3 kids ages 7, 5, 4.  They are staying in a 1 BR at OKW.  When I made the ressie I was told that they would not provide bedding/towels for the 3rd child, which I said was fine bc the little one will sleep with mom and dad.  When I got the confirmation it indicated the same thing regarding the towels and bedding.  

The question is, my friend needed to add on a Sat night stay which she was going to pay cash for.  She called the regular reservation number and the rep would not even quote her a price for a 1BR bc there were 5 people.  She was almost rude about it and indicated that it was not allowed, it would be a fire hazard and she did not want anything to do with it.  She said they would have to be in a 2BR.

So now I am worried that they will have trouble checking in bc of the 3rd child.  We are not trying to get away with anything bc it is on the ressie that I gave them.  Is it going to be an issue?

Sorry it was so long and thanks for any advice.

Susie


----------



## DebbieB

As long as it is in writing on the confirmation, they will be OK.


----------



## Beca

I'm a little confused about when your friends are staying in a studio (like the title says), because your whole post references 1bdrms.

It could be because your friend (not a DVC member) wants to pay cash for a night, they will not let her have a 1bdrm for 5 people.  I think the "bending" of the rules is for DVC people.

Now, if they are trying to stay in a studio...well, I don't know what to tell you.  I have always heard this is not possible.  HOWEVER, I have a friend who is down at OKW right now who has his family of 5 in a studio.  I explained to him that he couldn't get everyone into EMH mornings and nights if not everyone is signed into the room (which is a JOKE...they only need one room key per party), and he said, "Oh no, we are ALL signed into the studio".  His youngest child is 5.  I asked HOW he got MS to do this, and he said, "I always register my family of 5 in a studio, and I have NEVER had problems doing so".  He does not get on the disboards, and he thinks I am "very mistaken" about room "limits". 

I really don't think DVC rules are "hard and fast" about much.  It seems I am hearing too many instances of rules being "bent" (or ignored).

I wish I knew something else to tell you.

 

Beca


----------



## DMDSTPRGIL

Don't tell anyone there are 5 people. For all they know you a baby sitting a small one for another couple for a few hours. Have her call again and state there are 4 in the group........


----------



## Deb & Bill

DMDSTPRGIL said:
			
		

> Don't tell anyone there are 5 people. For all they know you a baby sitting a small one for another couple for a few hours. Have her call again and state there are 4 in the group........



Yeah, go ahead and lie about it.


----------



## Susieab

Thanks for the feedback, sorry about the title,,,,my brain wasn't working last night.  They are staying in a 1BR not a studio.  I was just confused bc I gave MS the information on all 5 people and it is noted on the ressie so I wasn't sure why she got such a response when she tried to book an extra night in a 1BR.  But in anycase I told her just to leave everyone else in the car when she registers and don't bring up the issue.  Hopefully no problems.

Thanks!


----------



## DebbieB

CRO is more strict about the occupancy rules, they want you to get the bigger room.   So did she book the extra night?  If not, there should not be a problem with the DVC reservation, the confirmation says 5.


----------



## CharlesTD

We have 5 in a studio the end of May so I know for a fact they are ok with it and yes all 5 are on teh reservation. As for CRO not allowing 5 in a 1bdrm I have no clue what to tell you but one suggestion about saying you have 4 will work it isn't like they are doing bed checks or anything. I hope they get the extra night.


----------



## SoCalKDG

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> We have 5 in a studio the end of May so I know for a fact they are ok with it and yes all 5 are on teh reservation. As for CRO not allowing 5 in a 1bdrm I have no clue what to tell you but one suggestion about saying you have 4 will work it isn't like they are doing bed checks or anything. I hope they get the extra night.


Seeing your from Canada this must be a case of the Canadian exchange rate counting 5 people as 4 people.


----------



## dianeschlicht

The official word I got from MS a while back was..."only 4 plus baby allowed in a studio, and 5 allowed in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## CharlesTD

LOL @ SoCalKDG but we build em bigger and stronger up here in Canada we have to to be able to cope with all the snow and for building igloos and driving our dogsleds come on you should know that. SO in actuality it should be only 3 Canadians allowed in the room on that premise LOL.


----------



## stingmom

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> We have 5 in a studio the end of May so I know for a fact they are ok with it and yes all 5 are on teh reservation. As for CRO not allowing 5 in a 1bdrm I have no clue what to tell you but one suggestion about saying you have 4 will work it isn't like they are doing bed checks or anything. I hope they get the extra night.



Was this ressie made through  DVC pts  or CRO cash?


----------



## pigelet

This is our upcoming situation...we are taking a family with us that has 6 people and they are staying in a 1-bedroom.  The kids are 9,6,5 and 1.  The baby can sleep in the pack and play and the 3 kids will fit in the king while the parents will fit on the pull-out.  We only have 4 in our family.  One night I woke up thinking that their 5 yr old(who I didn't mention to MS) wouldn' get into SAB nor would he be able to take Magical Express.  I e-mailed MS and told them that I had a infant in my room.  Once I call MS with our flights for ME, I have to put a name to him.  I will keep him in my room if necessary.


----------



## NMW

pigelet said:
			
		

> This is our upcoming situation...we are taking a family with us that has 6 people and they are staying in a 1-bedroom.  The kids are 9,6,5 and 1.  The baby can sleep in the pack and play and the 3 kids will fit in the king while the parents will fit on the pull-out.  We only have 4 in our family.  One night I woke up thinking that their 5 yr old(who I didn't mention to MS) wouldn' get into SAB nor would he be able to take Magical Express.  I e-mailed MS and told them that I had a infant in my room.  Once I call MS with our flights for ME, I have to put a name to him.  I will keep him in my room if necessary.




I don't understand why you didn'y tell MS that you had the 5 year old in your room since that's the child you left out of your freinds reservation.  MS allows 5 in a 1 bdr and since you have a family of 4, you'd be fine adding him to your room.  Maybe I'm not understanding what you are saying, it's a little early for me!  Good luck with you planning, I hope it works out.


----------



## CharlesTD

Ours is through MS on points.


----------



## biohzrd8

I know 4 is the limit on a studio and the 1 bedroom says 4 but I know 5 are allowed to stay.  How about a 2 bedroom, it says a limit of 8 but can 9 stay?  How about in a villa, it says 12 limit but can 13 stay?  Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pa@okw95

You seem to know the answers but want to add one too many. The only way you can go over the max is with a child under 3.


----------



## biohzrd8

When I have 9 people and a 2 bedroom is 316 points for a week in Magic season and a Villa is 719 points, you bet I want to add one two many.


----------



## mrsR123

Your thread won't last long with the prohibition of occupancy threads, but what about two one bedrooms?  You could legally house ten.


----------



## DBBN

Or possibly a 2 bedroom and a studio.


----------



## Deb & Bill

From what MS has said, they will allow 5 in a one bedroom with no extra bedding or linens.  They have also said only four in a studio, 8 in a two bedroom and 12 in a Grand Villa.  Plus the unmentioned child under the age of three.  

Keep pushing the limits and it will be 4 in a one bedroom.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> ...Keep pushing the limits and it will be 4 in a one bedroom.


Exactly!  Why is it folks think rules are meant for everyone but them?


----------



## greenban

mom23boys said:
			
		

> I can understand 5 in a 1 bedroom if you have small children.  But I agree where will the 5th one sleep in not a child.  We have three boys, youngest is 2 so he could sleep with us in the master but I think we would all be very unconfortable for a whole week.
> 
> My other issue with 1 bedroom vs. 2 bedroom is that if my older boys are sleeping in the living area, and my youngest is asleep in the master, where do we to watch TV or read or enjoy  being by ourselves.  This is why we do prefer the 2 bedrooms.



Until my first visit home (Last week!) I subscibed to this POV.  However, each night after a day in the parks (theme or water) we parents passed out before any of our children did, so TV wasn't an issue, plus I found the variety of channels sorely lacking, disappointing in fact!

We had a ready bed (a sleeping bag attached to an air-mattress with a foot inflator for our youngest (4 y.o.) which fit in the kitchen area, near the sofa bed, in the bathroom or in the Bedroom, with plenty of space for easy manuverability.  She slept at the foot of the pullout FWIW!  And yes the two older children wanted to take turns as well!

With all that said, the biggest problem to 5 in a one bedroom to my family and YMMV! is one bathroom!  Thus our July & December visits have been booked in 2 Bedrooms.  The question that remains for me (at least after 20 years go by) is will DW & I be able to rough it in a studio for our romantic (i.e. no kids) trips or will we require a 1 Bedroom for the rest of our days!

-Tony


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL, Plan on 1 bedroom for the rest of your days!     We tried staying in a studio when it was just the 2 of us 4 years ago and decided never again.  Of course, we DID stay in a studio last October at SSR too, but that was only for 2 nights, so it was like a hotel stay before our real vacation started.


----------



## CharlesTD

We like the studios especially the 2 queen beds at OKW I wish BWV had 2 queens that way when you find yourself freezing at night because your wife/husband has taken all the covers you can just go to the other bed LOL.


----------



## jnrrt

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> We like the studios especially the 2 queen beds at OKW I wish BWV had 2 queens that way when you find yourself freezing at night because your wife/husband has taken all the covers you can just go to the other bed LOL.



Wait a minute!  You're from Canada!  How can you be freezing in Florida?  

Of course, maybe you have one of those spouses who immediately turns the thermostat down to 45 degrees just because they're not paying for the A/C.  I'm related to several of those - wearing a parka in August in HH when we travel with my father...

And back to the occupancy thing - we have 13 in a GV, but 2 of them are infants.  It was pretty unclear how all that would be handled.  Since there are 3 bedrooms, would 3 extra infants be allowed?  Etc., etc.  It just wasn't an issue for us this time since there's only one extra, but I kind of got the feeling that extra infants are a grey area, and the MS person does whatever they think is reasonable at the time.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> We like the studios especially the 2 queen beds at OKW I wish BWV had 2 queens that way when you find yourself freezing at night because your wife/husband has taken all the covers you can just go to the other bed LOL.


 
I didn't mind my ex stealing the covers, but I couldn't handle the ummm gas attacks.  But I guess another bed wouldn't help, we'd need a two bedroom so I could have escaped.  Thankfully he's my ex, so I get to keep all the covers AND the room smells great!


----------



## Deb & Bill

jnrrt said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> And back to the occupancy thing - we have 13 in a GV, but 2 of them are infants.  It was pretty unclear how all that would be handled.  Since there are 3 bedrooms, would 3 extra infants be allowed?  Etc., etc.  It just wasn't an issue for us this time since there's only one extra, but I kind of got the feeling that extra infants are a grey area, and the MS person does whatever they think is reasonable at the time.



12 plus one child under the age of 3 in a grand villa. Whatever the villa, it is plus ONE child under the age of 3.  Not one per bedroom.


----------



## CharlesTD

JNRRT actually it would be my wife freezing as I stole the covers and turned the AC as cold as possible. I do it in the car to she hates it it could be 10 degrees in the car that would be Celcius not Ferenheit LOL. I would like it colder and she would be screaming that it is to cold. So we have 5 in a studio and have no issues at all with MS or with the CM's at any of the resorts.


----------



## NMW

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> 12 plus one child under the age of 3 in a grand villa. Whatever the villa, it is plus ONE child under the age of 3.  Not one per bedroom.




I find it hard to believe that MS would give anyone with an extra infant a problem in a grand villa.  In this case, they had 13, but 2 of them were infants, so they are still within the limits, right?  We know a family that 2 years in a row put 10 in a 2 bdr because they had twin infants and were traveling with other family.  MS did not count the other infant, at least I know they had no problems making the reservation or with the CM's at the resort.  When the twins hit 3 they started getting two 1 bdr's (one for each family).   
BTW, this is the 3rd DVC family we know that thinks there is no such thing as occupancy limits!  They laugh at me when I tell them about the limits and think I'm crazy!  They are obviously not Dis board members!


----------



## Lyndylou

we have


----------



## RichieGraciemom

shoot me now on these boards but I would just do it.  you are the ones who have to squish in the room.  again please dont bash more dis board members.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> shoot me now on these boards but I would just do it.  you are the ones who have to squish in the room.  again please dont bash more dis board members.




It is a long way to come and then have problems when you get here.  I am a nervous wreck because we are putting 2 adults and 3 children (ages 5 to 11) in a one bedroom in June.  Last year we stayed in a 2 bedroom, but my mom was with us.  Without my mom the 2 bedroom is overkill for us.  When we were there last year my husband spoke with the front desk and they told him 5 in a 1 bedroom is OK but no additional bedding is provided.  We are exchanging in through II.  My husband has done all the talking with Disney and keeps assuring me it will be OK.  He is calling this week to pay the $95 and to sign up for ME, so I guess I will feel better once all the names are on the reservation.

Lisa


----------



## dianeschlicht

MS DOES allow 5 in a 1 bedroom.  You will not have any trouble with that, but 5 will NOT be allowed in a studio.


----------



## Lyndylou

Thanks Richie for your advice but I'm such a coward i wouldn't enjoy the vacation for worrying about breaking the law. One of our daughters is giving up her place so the wee guy can come..  She'll come with the rest of the family  for 3 weeks at end of July so we'll be legal with 8 in 2 bd.for  3 weeks   and 4 in studio.for 3 weeks


----------



## NMW

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> It is a long way to come and then have problems when you get here.  I am a nervous wreck because we are putting 2 adults and 3 children (ages 5 to 11) in a one bedroom in June.  Last year we stayed in a 2 bedroom, but my mom was with us.  Without my mom the 2 bedroom is overkill for us.  When we were there last year my husband spoke with the front desk and they told him 5 in a 1 bedroom is OK but no additional bedding is provided.  We are exchanging in through II.  My husband has done all the talking with Disney and keeps assuring me it will be OK.  He is calling this week to pay the $95 and to sign up for ME, so I guess I will feel better once all the names are on the reservation.
> 
> Lisa




MS does allow 5 in a 1 bdr, honest!  You will be fine and all your names will be on the reservation.    
I have to agree with the other posters who said MS only allows 4 in a studio.  That's what I've been told too- 4 in a studio, 5 in a 1 bdr, 8 in a 2 bdr, 12 in a GV.


----------



## NMW

Lyndylou said:
			
		

> Thanks Richie for your advice but I'm such a coward i wouldn't enjoy the vacation for worrying about breaking the law. One of our daughters is giving up her place so the wee guy can come..  She'll come with the rest of the family  for 3 weeks at end of July so we'll be legal with 8 in 2 bd.for  3 weeks   and 4 in studio.for 3 weeks




That's very sweet of your daughter.  Good for her!


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

I read the thread and did not see anyone mention my concern. I am planning a trip next May. My parents are going to vacation with us part of our stay. I would really hate to have to pay for a 2br if it's only going to be me, my husband and two kids most of the time.
So my question is can we have four adults, a 5 yr old, and a 2 yr old, in a 1 br villa.
Thank You.


----------



## dianeschlicht

First of all, let me say that there is NO WAY I would want to stay ANYWHERE with 4 adults and 2 children with only one bathroom!  Also, if you are anywere but OKW, you will have difficulty fitting everyone in.  OKW has the pull out sofa plus a love seat that COULD be used for the 5 year old.  

As to is it allowed...I would call MS and ask.  The offering statement says 4 adults and one child under the age of 3.  They ARE allowing 5 adults in a 1 bedroom, so ostensibly you would be within the 5 limit if the 2 year old is counted as an infant.  No way to know unless you ask.


----------



## TNKBELL

MotherOf2Princesses said:
			
		

> I read the thread and did not see anyone mention my concern. I am planning a trip next May. My parents are going to vacation with us part of our stay. I would really hate to have to pay for a 2br if it's only going to be me, my husband and two kids most of the time.
> So my question is can we have four adults, a 5 yr old, and a 2 yr old, in a 1 br villa.
> Thank You.


I called and asked MS about our family of 6 staying in a 1bdrm and they said that would be just fine, but most definately not a studio(not that I would want to!). My family is me, DH, DS8,DS6,DD4,DS1. I think it would only be roomy enough at OKW though, we stayed at SSR last year in a 2 bdrm with my Mom also and it seemed crowded. SSR has a strange and tight layout.Good Luck!


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> First of all, let me say that there is NO WAY I would want to stay ANYWHERE with 4 adults and 2 children with only one bathroom!  Also, if you are anywere but OKW, you will have difficulty fitting everyone in.  OKW has the pull out sofa plus a love seat that COULD be used for the 5 year old.
> 
> As to is it allowed...I would call MS and ask.  The offering statement says 4 adults and one child under the age of 3.  They ARE allowing 5 adults in a 1 bedroom, so ostensibly you would be within the 5 limit if the 2 year old is counted as an infant.  No way to know unless you ask.


While they may or may not allow the 6 in this situation, the flexibility of 5 in a 1 BR officially is not 5 plus an infant under 3, it's just 5 regardless of age.  But like anything else Disney the answer will likely vary with who you get on the phone.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:
			
		

> While they may or may not allow the 6 in this situation, the flexibility of 5 in a 1 BR officially is not 5 plus an infant under 3, it's just 5 regardless of age.  But like anything else Disney the answer will likely vary with who you get on the phone.


I know, but based on what the poster above was able to do with 5 plus an infant, I suspect it will be allowed.  Frankly I hate to see this being done.  I don't object so much to a family of 5 where there are 3 small children.  I think the 1 bedroom is preferable for those folks.  I draw the line at 6 though, even with small children, and especially with additional adults.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I know, but based on what the poster above was able to do with 5 plus an infant, I suspect it will be allowed.  Frankly I hate to see this being done.  I don't object so much to a family of 5 where there are 3 small children.  I think the 1 bedroom is preferable for those folks.  I draw the line at 6 though, even with small children, and especially with additional adults.


My personal take is that I don't really care if there is some flexibility.  However, I feel the rules in place should be followed.  Heck, I'm a rules sort of guy.  This creates competing forces.  My real problem in general with DVC is that they are inconsistent.  If they would just say they were going to do it a certain way and do so, it would sit far better with me even if it was a stretch with the legal issues in place.  

I think most have missed my true feelings on this subject because I feel DVC could and should follow the rules.  It would be easy to change them if the Board wanted to do so.  If someone has an extra person or two and conduct themselves appropriately, that's really cool.  However, DVC should go after ANYONE who abused the property, regardless of how many they have in the unit.  But there is an inherent cost to room stuffing as there is to smokers, drinkers,theives and slobs in general.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> As to is it allowed...I would call MS and ask.  The offering statement says 4 adults and one child under the age of 3.  They ARE allowing 5 adults in a 1 bedroom, so ostensibly you would be within the 5 limit if the 2 year old is counted as an infant.  No way to know unless you ask.


Diane, this is not accurate.  the POS says 4/4/8/12 period.  It's only the fluff literature that says 4 plus one under 3.  I don't want the members of this board to think the legal paperwork includes the extra one, it doesn't in any way.


----------



## Lyndylou

TNKBELL said:
			
		

> I would only be roomy enough at OKW though, we stayed at SSR last year in a 2 bdrm with my Mom also and it seemed crowded. SSR has a strange and tight layout.Good Luck!



    I am worried about this quote as we are going to be 8 in a 2 bd [including mother-in-law who has NEVER been to Disney} at SSP for 2 weeks also BCV for 1 week   Me DH DD,24 DD21 DD15 DD12 DS8 We have stayed 3 times in 2 bd at OKW and it was fab . Is SSP  2 bd really small?


      Only 42 sleeps till our mammoth 6 week stay at Disney


----------



## dianeschlicht

Lyndylou said:
			
		

> I am worried about this quote as we are going to be 8 in a 2 bd [including mother-in-law who has NEVER been to Disney} at SSP for 2 weeks also BCV for 1 week   Me DH DD,24 DD21 DD15 DD12 DS8 We have stayed 3 times in 2 bd at OKW and it was fab . Is SSP  2 bd really small?
> 
> 
> Only 42 sleeps till our mammoth 6 week stay at Disney


I don't think it's any smaller than BWV, BCV, or VWL, but I think the reason all those places seem small when you have 8 guests is the lack of the second bed in the second bedroom.  I know some folks like the bed/sofa arrangement, but if you have 8 people, it isn't necessarily so great.  The extra loveseat in the OKW 2 bedroom makes a huge difference for together time in the common area as well.  I think it's the cramped feeling of the common areas that I object to at the other DVCs.  Do you have the kids sharing beds?  Do you know which bed DMIL is using?  I think the bed sharing thing is a REAL issue at places other than OKW.  JMHO


----------



## Lyndylou

Yes our kids have no problem sharing beds and the wee guy will be in with our 12 year old. DMIL we hope will share with 15 year old DD who volunteered her services as it were HA HA .  We thought the sofa bed in sitting area as she stays up late and gets up early. We should have toured SSP before we added on  last time but we never got round to it.  I'm sure I asked about the beds and was assured there would be 2 queen beds in 2nd bd.DMIL complains about most things so we chose BCV and SSp to give her plenty to do and see  while we're at the parks as she keeps telling us she won't be going to the " carnival " with us Yes we've tried !.. I really don't want her to have anything to moan about. We all have such a fantastic time everyday., and before you ask she invited herself!


----------



## DebbieB

Some of the dedicated 2 bedrooms at BCV, VWL & SSR have 2 queens in the second bedroom.  All of OKW's do.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Lyndylou said:
			
		

> Yes our kids have no problem sharing beds and the wee guy will be in with our 12 year old. DMIL we hope will share with 15 year old DD who volunteered her services as it were HA HA .  We thought the sofa bed in sitting area as she stays up late and gets up early. We should have toured SSP before we added on  last time but we never got round to it.  I'm sure I asked about the beds and was assured there would be 2 queen beds in 2nd bd.DMIL complains about most things so we chose BCV and SSp to give her plenty to do and see  while we're at the parks as she keeps telling us she won't be going to the " carnival " with us Yes we've tried !.. I really don't want her to have anything to moan about. We all have such a fantastic time everyday., and before you ask she invited herself!


Yikes!  Why would a whiner even play to vacation at Disney if she doesn't want to do the parks?  Make sure you have a sturdy pair of ear plugs!


----------



## Lyndylou

We have made it our family mission this year to "convert granny" to the wonderful world of Disney. It;s gonna be 7 against 1 so the odds are in our favour.  We've also booked the backyard BBQ. cirque du soleil, Hoop de doo, Aloha. We are breakfasting with Donald. lunching with Mickey and having dinner with the Pooh gang.. We are dining  in the castle.{.  We are doing it all and are confident she will be a convert! She doesn't know about all this yet!}


----------



## dianeschlicht

The meals are a good way of introduction to the magic of the mouse!  Good idea.  Hope it all pans out for you.


----------



## KristiKelly

MAC3 said:
			
		

> Just curious as to where this 5th person would sleep?  Not trying to start anything but (will they bring up a cot) or are they allowing use of a sleeping bag type thing?



The OP said that all 3 were toddlers.  I think all 3 would easily fit on the fold out or 2 on the fold out and 1 in the king bed with the parents or 2 on the fold out and 1 in a pack & play if young enough or even put all 3 in the king and the parents on the fold out if they're backs are up for it  .  I don't see a problem at all with 3 small children in a 1 bedroom - 3 teenagers would be different. 

When we went to the mountains last fall, DD4 (almost 5) slept in between DH & me in a king size bed and there was plenty of room.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I don't see a problem at all with 3 small children in a 1 bedroom - 3 teenagers would be different.


We just did 3 teens (well 12, 14 & 17) this past Nov in a 1 bedroom at OKW and it worked out just fine.  We would have preferred a 2 bedroom but there were none left.   My two younger kids (girls) slept on the fold-out and my ds slept on a twin size aero bed in the living room.  My kids were totally fine with this.       Fortunately, the OKW 1 bedrooms are quite large so the common area has alot of space.   The air mattress never felt like it was in the way at all.   Not sure a 1 bedroom at the other DVC resorts would have worked out as well.
It was a little tough sharing 1 bathroom though   , but that would apply to 5 people of most ages (considering their toilet trained !   )


----------



## Tigger1

I was checking out ebay, Disney and found DVC properties for rent.  The seller listed max occupation of 5 for the studio he/she was renting out. I do not like the thought of property being rented to just anyone, and then to allow 5 instead of 4, hmmm.


Tigger


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

If you read further down in the e-bay listing, the owner clearly says that the studio holds four adults and one child under three in a crib, so in fact he/she is going by the rules that we all go by.  

HBC


----------



## dianeschlicht

And if they tell MS the names of 5 people and one isn't under age 3, they will be told they can't reserve a studio for 5.  I asked that question just for information last time I called MS, and I was told for 5, we would have to get a 1 bedroom.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I actually rented from this ebayer last year before I became a member.  Everything went without a hitch.


----------



## utahkennedys

I have also heard nothing but great things about her and I even talked to her about renting points before our trip to the Poly in April.


----------



## Tigger1

I now see where they ebay person does state 4 adults.

Here is thier clarification of the rule

Official capacity is four adults plus one child under three in a portable crib (included with the room). Disney will not provide a rollaway. 

""However, Disney's unofficial policy is that they will allow an additional guest in the room, provided you supply your own sleeping accommodations (such as a sleeping bag or inflatable mattress) and your own extra towels. ""

I think that the ebayer person should still only have 4 in a studio. 

As I was read other parts of the ad, the seller  mentioned the following about  making the weekend reservation for the buyer.  I believe they meant for cash reservations. Here is what as posted

""Because of Disney's pricing policy for Disney Vacation Club members, I cannot get much of a (or any) discount on weekend nights. However, if you're planning to stay over a weekend night or nights (Friday and Saturday), I can book them for you for your convenience; this way you won't have to worry about switching rooms. ""

Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think that Disney will guarentee the same room for two different reservations, one cash and one DVD points. I am sure they will try to as this would be more convenient for everyone.


----------



## Dean

Tigger1 said:
			
		

> I now see where they ebay person does state 4 adults.
> 
> Here is thier clarification of the rule
> 
> Official capacity is four adults plus one child under three in a portable crib (included with the room). Disney will not provide a rollaway.
> 
> ""However, Disney's unofficial policy is that they will allow an additional guest in the room, provided you supply your own sleeping accommodations (such as a sleeping bag or inflatable mattress) and your own extra towels. ""
> 
> I think that the ebayer person should still only have 4 in a studio.
> 
> As I was read other parts of the ad, the seller  mentioned the following about  making the weekend reservation for the buyer.  I believe they meant for cash reservations. Here is what as posted
> 
> ""Because of Disney's pricing policy for Disney Vacation Club members, I cannot get much of a (or any) discount on weekend nights. However, if you're planning to stay over a weekend night or nights (Friday and Saturday), I can book them for you for your convenience; this way you won't have to worry about switching rooms. ""
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I do not think that Disney will guarentee the same room for two different reservations, one cash and one DVD points. I am sure they will try to as this would be more convenient for everyone.


Usually you can keep the same room when booked through CRO and points.  And if one books through DVC for cash (but not with a discount), I believe they will count it as one reservation and guarantee the same room.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> And if they tell MS the names of 5 people and one isn't under age 3, they will be told they can't reserve a studio for 5.  I asked that question just for information last time I called MS, and *I was told for 5, we would have to get a 1 bedroom.*



Great information, dianeschlicht, thank you for sharing.  I am very pleased they are allowing 5 in a one bedroom.  It does seem reasonable.  I agree that 5 in a studio is too many.  But two parents and three small children in a one bedroom is plenty of room, and very reasonable.  Excellent news.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:
			
		

> Usually you can keep the same room when booked through CRO and points.  And if one books through DVC for cash (but not with a discount), I believe they will count it as one reservation and guarantee the same room.


Dean, even when you book on points in a lock-off and go down from  a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom, you are not guaranteed to be able to stay in the same unit.  It might be easier with a cash/point ressie if the size of the unit doesn't change.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Dean, even when you book on points in a lock-off and go down from  a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom, you are not guaranteed to be able to stay in the same unit.  It might be easier with a cash/point ressie if the size of the unit doesn't change.



And when you check into the resort for your first night, make sure you are reserved for the room for the rest of your stay.  We had this situation earlier this month at SSR.  When we checked in, we were not scheduled to be in the same room as our first two nights.  A few moments later, we were blocked into a room that we would not have to change.  But you may need to check in a bit earlier to make sure there is room available.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Dean, even when you book on points in a lock-off and go down from  a 2 bedroom to a 1 bedroom, you are not guaranteed to be able to stay in the same unit.  It might be easier with a cash/point ressie if the size of the unit doesn't change.


Not when changing room sizes, that's true.  But for the same size and TYPE of unit it is.


----------



## mom23boys

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> And if they tell MS the names of 5 people and one isn't under age 3, they will be told they can't reserve a studio for 5.  I asked that question just for information last time I called MS, and I was told for 5, we would have to get a 1 bedroom.



I was told the same thing recently by MS.   My Mom will not be travelling with us on our next trip, so a One Bedroom would be fine for us.  Usually we get a because she comes.


----------



## simpilotswife

AnnaS said:
			
		

> I am just curious for the families that have two children - one male and one female - how are your sleep arrangements in a studio or a one bedroom?  If one of the parents (like my dh) refuses to sleep with the child of the same sex for reasons like taking over the bed, getting kicked, etc. - where do you place everyone?
> 
> This is not to start a discussion with anyone who is not happy having 5 A in a one bedroom and they have two children male/female.  I am just curious - if you look at all my threads/replies - I stay away from the occupancy thread like the plague. Do you bring an aoerobed? If so - isn't it tight and uncomfortable especially in studio?  (I have not taken one yet - so I can't comment).  Has anyone with two sexes (children) every done this?


We are a family of 4 and we get a 2BR Villa.  I don't want to have to bring any beds or bedding and the extra room is nice.


----------



## mom2alix

This may be a stupid questions, but...

The maximum for a studio is 4 adults plus 1 child under 3.
The maximum for a 1 bedroom is 4 adults plus 1 child under 3.

Why is the maximum in a 2 bedroom 8 adults plus *1* child under 3?  Shouldn't 2 children under 3 be allowed since a 2 bedroom is essentially a 1 bedroom plus a studio?

We're going to be travelling with friends who just had twins, bringing our group to a grand total of 4 adults and 6 kids (3 of the children will be under 2).  I hate to get a GV, especially since the kids are all so young that we'd really rather have them in the room with us rather than in a separate bedroom.


----------



## TinkABoutIt

OK...so I realize that it states that a 1 BR sleeps 4 adults and 1 child under 3 in a crib.....BUT....what if you have 2 adults and 4 children (one under 2) and the others ranging from 9-3? Thery of course aren't adults, but is that permittable (when my children are still young) to save points? I realize that when they are older, we will definitely need a 2BR, but when they are little....and still enjoy & fit in a bed together, does that matter? (Please understand that I am only asking so I wouldn't get into trouble and of course would love to save pts. while I can)
Thanks to all who respond.....


----------



## lllovell

My answer to this is that officially you cannot put that many people in a 1 bedroom.  At this time, you have to give everyone's name that is going to be staying in the room when you make your reservation (everyone has to have a key to the world to get into the EMH) and there are times when Member Services have taken reservations allowing more than 4 in a 1 bedroom, so I would give it a whirl and see. 

However, I do think (if memory is serving me) that you are a potential purchaser, correct?  Don't buy in hoping this will happen if it would make you immediately have to spend more points than you bargained for.  The 4 in a one bedroom rule IS allowed to be bent with MS knowing, but there are no guarantees that it will continue to be allowed.


----------



## TinkABoutIt

> However, I do think (if memory is serving me) that you are a potential purchaser, correct? Don't buy in hoping this will happen if it would make you immediately have to spend more points than you bargained for. The 4 in a one bedroom rule IS allowed to be bent with MS knowing, but there are no guarantees that it will continue to be allowed.



Yes...I am...have had inquiries into a resale for SSR and OKW....and this may be crazy , but what it MS? I also plan to purchase enough pts. for the 2BR, but just thought if I could save a few points (well more than a few) that I would do that in the upcoming year...knowinf that I could probably only do it once.....it's too bad that they don't have something that sleeps 6.....both the studio and 1BR both sleep  4...I realize you are also getting a larger kitchen and w/d in the 1 BR, but I think there are a lot of families with 3 or 4 kids.....and Disney IS kid oriented!!!!


----------



## mom2alix

Tink,

MS is Member Services.  That's the number you call to make reservations, etc. for DVC.


----------



## Dean

TinkABoutIt said:
			
		

> OK...so I realize that it states that a 1 BR sleeps 4 adults and 1 child under 3 in a crib.....BUT....what if you have 2 adults and 4 children (one under 2) and the others ranging from 9-3? Thery of course aren't adults, but is that permittable (when my children are still young) to save points? I realize that when they are older, we will definitely need a 2BR, but when they are little....and still enjoy & fit in a bed together, does that matter? (Please understand that I am only asking so I wouldn't get into trouble and of course would love to save pts. while I can)
> Thanks to all who respond.....


Actually the legal info says 4/4/8/12.  It does say 4 adults and it doesn't allow the one child under 3.  The one under 3 is an aftermarket approach by DVC not supported in the legal paperwork.  Whether they will allow 6 in a 1 BR is between you and MS at this point, it usually depends on who you get on the phone.  Just don't be surprised if some say no.


----------



## TinkABoutIt

OK...thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dean said:
			
		

> Actually the legal info says 4/4/8/12.  It does say 4 adults and it doesn't allow the one child under 3.  The one under 3 is an aftermarket approach by DVC not supported in the legal paperwork.  Whether they will allow 6 in a 1 BR is between you and MS at this point, it usually depends on who you get on the phone.  Just don't be surprised if some say no.



I was looking at the Public Offering Statements and they don't say 4 adults.  They just say sleeping capacity is 4, 4, 8 or 12. Nothing about the number of adults.


----------



## TNKBELL

TinkABoutIt said:
			
		

> OK...thanks!


My Dks are all about the same age as yours(8,6,4,1) and when I called MS about it they said that all of us in a 1 Bedroom was fine and I talked to more than 1 Cm about it, but they said definately not a studio, you should be fine!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> I was looking at the Public Offering Statements and they don't say 4 adults.  They just say sleeping capacity is 4, 4, 8 or 12. Nothing about the number of adults.


That's true and I meant to include that in my post then let it slip by.  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## TinkABoutIt

TNKBELL said:
			
		

> My Dks are all about the same age as yours(8,6,4,1) and when I called MS about it they said that all of us in a 1 Bedroom was fine and I talked to more than 1 Cm about it, but they said definately not a studio, you should be fine!! Good Luck!!


Thanks so much....that was SO nice of you! Everyone is so helpful on this site....


----------



## TNKBELL

TinkABoutIt....You might consider staying at OKW, last year we stayed at both OKW and SSR and OKW was huge in comparison!! Lots of room for the kids to run around and a great big beautiful deck with a table,chairs and even a ceiling fan!! Not to mention that OKW is just an amazingly gorgeous resort!! Have a great time!!


----------



## deerh

When at BWV 2 weeks ago, my friend bought, and we (DW and I) about occup. in a 1br, and he said there is bedding for 4, but 5 is Ok, BUT Dvc does not provide bedding for the 5th person.

DeerH


----------



## Dean

deerh said:
			
		

> When at BWV 2 weeks ago, my friend bought, and we (DW and I) about occup. in a 1br, and he said there is bedding for 4, but 5 is Ok, BUT Dvc does not provide bedding for the 5th person.
> 
> DeerH


And of course one should believe a timeshare sales person.  What they told you has no value.  It may be true today and may change tomorrow.


----------



## deerh

> By Dean:And of course one should believe a timeshare sales person. What they told you has no value. It may be true today and may change tomorrow.



True, true. But the "supervisor" of DVC sales came in (to seal the deal), and I specifically asked her about it, and she said the same thing... 

Do not remember her name, but her name tag said she was a bigwig of DVC.


DeerH


----------



## Dean

deerh said:
			
		

> True, true. But the "supervisor" of DVC sales came in (to seal the deal), and I specifically asked her about it, and she said the same thing...
> 
> Do not remember her name, but her name tag said she was a bigwig of DVC.
> 
> 
> DeerH


Most timeshare and car dealerships call them closers.  The point I was making was that the sales staff, no matter how well intentioned, have no power or control.  Their job is to sell it to you and if things don't work out exactly how you thought it would, that's your tough luck.  It is true that DVC is currently allowing 5 in a 1 BR but the written rules say 4 so it could change on you.


----------



## DisneyAunt

Hi Everyone!!

I am going to use my DVC for the first time and stay at my home resort of SSR.  I am going to celebrate my birthday.  I really wanted my mother to come since she has never been to WDW.....she wasn't sure and still isn't 100% (she doesn't want to leave my father who has a bit of dimentia).

Here is my dilema I have my SIL, and 2 DNep (4 & 6) coming with me.  I have reserved a studio do you think it would pose a problem if we had one more adult with us??  Has anyone had more than 4 in a studio.  I know...I know...it is not allowed.  But just a simple question.

Thanks


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

We just went through this with MS.  We had left Disney to finish off our vacation in Pompano Beach.  When we got to Pompano the area and resort left something to be desired, so we decided to go back to Disney.  We were having trouble getting last minute accomadations and MS said no way were 5 allowed in a studio (2 adults, 3 children 11,10,5).  They would allow it in a 1 bedroom.  So thankfully a fellow Disser came through with the 4 points we were short (Thanks Cruella).  Of course OKW was booked solid so we were short points.  But it all worked out and they got us into SSR.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyAunt said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> I am going to use my DVC for the first time and stay at my home resort of SSR.  I am going to celebrate my birthday.  I really wanted my mother to come since she has never been to WDW.....she wasn't sure and still isn't 100% (she doesn't want to leave my father who has a bit of dimentia).
> 
> Here is my dilema I have my SIL, and 2 DNep (4 & 6) coming with me.  I have reserved a studio do you think it would pose a problem if we had one more adult with us??  Has anyone had more than 4 in a studio.  I know...I know...it is not allowed.  But just a simple question.
> 
> Thanks



I think you already know the answer to your simple question.  You could do what you are asking in a one bedroom.  You would still only have sleeping spaces for 4, towels, pillows, etc for four, but MS allows five in a one bedroom.


----------



## PamOKW

The question is also how you feel about the sleeping arrangements.  You will have a queen bed and a sleeper sofa.....you figure out who goes where and how comfortable (or not) that will be.


----------



## Jillpie

We just did this in April.  MS explained to me that they would not provide the bedding and they were okay about it.  We brought our own aero bed and it worked out perfectly.  We got five room keys and had MS's full permission.  So it comes down to how comfortable your group will be.  We were hardly in our room at all, just to sleep and shower.


----------



## DisneyAunt

We were thinking of bringing an aero bed.  The sleeping arrangements should be ok.  When I took the boys to WDW in may 2004 and February 2005 I stayed in a Deluxe Savana room at AKL....well these kids slept in their beds I think one night...the other nights they cuddled up with me on the pull out day bed.  Talk about too close for comfort.   

We won't be in the room much anyway. And I would hate to use my points for a 1 bedroom.  Especially since I want to bank my points so that I can have my family and extended family stay with us when we come down for a family wedding I am planning on getting a GV and a 2 bedroom.


----------



## JimMIA

In addition to the points cost, staying in a one-bedroom usually leads to studiophobia, a precursor to add-onitis.


----------



## twotoohappy

The nice thing about a 1bedroom is when the 4 & 6 year olds are asleep then the grownups can go in another room to chat.  If you want to impress your mom then go with the 1bedroom.  Try a Sun - Fri stay and not Fri/Sat nights that eat up your points.  When I take my mom, I usually get a 1 bedroom so if she gets tired, then she can take a nap/jacuzzi while me and dd hang out in the living room.  Good luck!


----------



## DisneyAunt

twotoohappy said:
			
		

> The nice thing about a 1bedroom is when the 4 & 6 year olds are asleep then the grownups can go in another room to chat.  If you want to impress your mom then go with the 1bedroom.  Try a Sun - Fri stay and not Fri/Sat nights that eat up your points.  When I take my mom, I usually get a 1 bedroom so if she gets tired, then she can take a nap/jacuzzi while me and dd hang out in the living room.  Good luck!



Yes I was thinking the same thing about having the one bedroom.  But this trip I am not flexible because I want to be in WDW on my birthday!    Which is on a Thursday and I also convinced my SIL to take the little munchkins out of school because it will only be for 2 days.  So I will be staying on the weekend and eating up my points....but what the heck it is my first trip home.  I can't wait...I want to have enough points for 3 more trips which I have carefully planned out.  I am determined to use all my points this year.


----------



## ZIPBAGS

We are looking at buying into the DVC.  I did have a question.  I have 3 kids.  I know the one bedroom says max occupancy is 4.  If we got the 1 bedroom can we bring a inflatable mattress and use it?  I guess my question is this.  Do they really know how many people stay in a room?

Thanks!


----------



## Mickeydad

Zipbags...

You can bring an inflatable mattress if you want. You'll need to move a table, but it should work. I guess my question is - how old are the kids?? If they are small, then 2 can easily sleep on the sleeper sofa, and a small air mattress would easily fit in the living room area.

Mickeydad


----------



## Deb & Bill

This will probably get moved to the Occupancy Thread.  Technically, the studio and one bedroom have a capacity of four, but MS is allowing people to bring along five (I think three are supposed to be kids) in the one bedroom, but not in the studio.  Again, technically, you are only supposed to get four room keys for both of these villas, but they may give you five.  If you plan to go to EMH, you will each need a room key to get your evening wristband or to enter the park in the morning. 

You will have four bath towels, probably only two hand towels (maybe four) and probably four facecloths. 

When you make your reservation they will ask for the names of all the guests.  So, yes, they do know who is staying in the room.  If you don't give them a name, that person will not get a room ID (room key).  

It might be good to plan for your future when you may need a two bedroom instead of your present when you might be able to get by with a one bedroom.

In my opinion, OKW is the only one bedroom with enough room for five.  The others are smaller.  We had four of us (three adults and one kid) at SSR in October.  We had tried to get a two bedroom, but just couldn't get one.  It seemed very crowded with the sleeper sofa pulled out, my son on the floor, and all my SIL's luggage in the living room. 

You might not have any problems with the one bedroom; this just gives you something to think about in making your decision.


----------



## spiceycat

DVC does NOT do a room check.

WDW does if someone complaints. So don't try this with any non-DVC resorts.

Your decision.


----------



## ZIPBAGS

Thanks for the quick replies.  I have 3 kids (10,7 & 2).  I don't care about having 1 bathroom, only 4 keys(only wife & I will get one) and the air matress.  The older two girls will be in the sofabed...my son will be in the matress.
This actually is making my decision to buy into the DVC easier.  I was afraid I was going to have to stretch the budget to buy enough points for the 2 bdrm.  But, I would prefer the 1 bdrm.

Thanks again!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Zipbags:  When the youngest one turns three, that's when you have to count that child as a guest.  Make sure that you get keys for all the kids that count so you can go to EMH. They ask to see all keys.  The kids don't have to carry them, you can do that, but make sure you get them. 

You'll also have a Pack N Play in the room for the little one to sleep in if he will do that. 

And in a few years when your girls are older, you will be glad you can get a second bathroom to get ready in the morning.  I was wishing we had another with my SIL.


----------



## crzy4mk

I am very seriously considering purchasing DVC (about 200 points at SSR) and the answer to this question won't affect my decision in any way, so don't worry about "scaring me off".

I hope it's o.k. to ask this . . . does Disney stick to their guns in regard to # of guests per room?  We have a family of six, but our children are small.  I honestly think we would be fine in a one bedroom villa.  We wouldn't always want to do this, but for a short trip when we knew we wouldn't be spending much time in the room, I think this would be a good option.  And it sure would save on points.

I'm sure I'm not the first person who has asked this (and some of you may have even done this).  Please give any insight you have.  Thanks!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Regardless of Disney's position, that may be a tight fit.
Even if they let it slide, bedding will only be provided for four.

Good luck!... 

MG


----------



## JimFitz

Here we go again!!    

DVC will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom even though it states only 4 on the contract.  6 in one bedroom would not be allowed.

This has been a very heated topic on these boards lately, so get ready for the flames!!


----------



## crzy4mk

JimFitz said:
			
		

> Here we go again!!
> 
> DVC will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom even though it states only 4 on the contract.  6 in one bedroom would not be allowed.
> 
> This has been a very heated topic on these boards lately, so get ready for the flames!!



Thanks for the quick responses.  As far as flames, that's fine.  If people can't express themselves without being obnoxious or rude, that's on them, not me.  I'm just asking a simple question to which I need a simple answer (if I'm not mistaken, that's one of the main functions of these boards).

Anyway, thanks JimFitz for your response.


----------



## crisi

Also remember your kids won't be small long.  It was just yesterday mine got out of diapers and now they are elementary school age.  We are hoping for two more trips before they start complaining about the hideabed they have to share.


----------



## pasgt21

Without being nasty I must say that fitting 6 people into a room is one thing.

 The effect it may have on your neighbors is another. On my last stay at BWV my neighbors had 6  ..YES "SIX" people in a studio. 3 adults and 3 children. The Noise generated in such a confined space was horrible. The front desk would not take action so we had a 6 AM wakeup call from the neighbors as soon as one of the kids woke up. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## DisneyKidds

The objective facts:

As per the contract, a 1 Br unit 'sleeps' four (plus a child under 3 in a crib).
MS has taken reservations for more than 4 people in a 1 Br.

What do those objective facts mean?

Who knows.  I think it's a pretty good bet that you'll always be able to secure a reservation for 5 in a 1 Br.  I have no idea if MS will take a reservation for 6.   

I would worry less about what the contract states about how many people a particular unit 'sleeps' and base my decisions and resevations on what MS will and will not accept in a booking.  IMHO doing so is the perfect flame retardant .  Who are we to argue with the official DVC representatives on such matters if they accept a particular reservation?  

Has anyone ever asked for and received a reservation for 6 in a 1 Br?


----------



## bcvillastwo

I wouldn't do it but I don't know your circumstances.  Yes, the number of people in the DVC rooms is and has been a heated topic and likely will continue to be as long as we have the boards.  

Like someone else said, anyone considering more than the recommended number of bodies in a room should really consider how it could affect others.  If the OP thinks it won't cause a problem and Disney has no problem with it then I see no reason why not.

Then of course there are instances where just two people are in a room and they cause problems for others.  So we shouldn't think for one second that having the recommended maximum or less peopel in a room will by definition not cause problems.

Courtesy where others is concerned is the real issue as far as I am concerned.


----------



## mikesmom

You also might consider that they probably will not issue keys for 6 people. Do little kids need keys? Nope, but that is your pass into things like Extra Magic Hours, and, I believe, wristbands to use the pool at BCV (if you stay there). Soemone could be shut out.


----------



## TnRobin

crzy4me, 

You have a valid question, but as some have pointed out, there are those on both sides of the fence who can not control themselves on this issue.  As such we have asked that the discussion of DVC occupancy be limited to one thread that can be monitored easier.  

I think you may have your answer already that no disney will not send the occupancy police after you, but the stated limit is 4 people plus one child under 3.

If you wish to discuss this further, please feel free to post to this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=673317


----------



## jarestel

mikesmom said:
			
		

> You also might consider that they probably will not issue keys for 6 people. Do little kids need keys? Nope, but that is your pass into things like Extra Magic Hours, and, I believe, wristbands to use the pool at BCV (if you stay there). Soemone could be shut out.



Just to clarify this point... everyone listed on the reservation will get a key. If 6 people are listed, 6 keys will be issued. If only 4 of the 6 are listed on the reservation, only 4 keys will be issued. Bottom line... make sure your reservation reflects your guest list accurately and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## DVCtinkerbell

FYI...I was checking into what was available for New Years Eve as we (2 adults, 14dd, 11dd, and 4dd) are scheduled to check-in at OKW Jan. 1st with a 2BR villa.  MS told me 1 BR's were available, she could make the reservation, but upon check-in we could be denied. Maybe 2BR's were not available for Dec. 31st, because she was talking about the 1BR and then the cash rate for a 2BR?  What surprised me was that she said that we may not be allowed to check-in with 5 people.  I never heard of that before.


----------



## spiceycat

some of these newer MS probably came from CRO.

CRO definitely does the capacity and if your have more than is allowed you can be asked to get another room.

DVC DOES NOT DO THIS.

DVC does not do a room check to see how many people are in your room. WDW resort have been know too!!!

talk about noise - on one of my first trips to OKW - I got a 1-bedroom - it was for only 2 people. So I guess the front desk fell free to put in 6 and yes I mean 6 college students in the studio part.....

they were gone most of the day but boy when they came back.  

they were still mostly kids so I let it pass.


----------



## crisi

Just to be fair, sometimes two loud people are just as bad for neighbors as six quiet people.

Not at Disney, but we once stayed in a room next to people we called the "Busy Honeymooners"  I suppose those noises may have come from more than two people, but generally only two people are involved in making that sort of noise.


----------



## Dean

DisneyKidds said:
			
		

> The objective facts:
> 
> As per the contract, a 1 Br unit 'sleeps' four (plus a child under 3 in a crib).
> MS has taken reservations for more than 4 people in a 1 Br.
> 
> What do those objective facts mean?
> 
> Who knows.  I think it's a pretty good bet that you'll always be able to secure a reservation for 5 in a 1 Br.  I have no idea if MS will take a reservation for 6.


Actually the legal paperwork says 4, period.  The plus one other 3 was added by MS after the fact.



			
				DVCtinkerbell said:
			
		

> FYI...I was checking into what was available for New Years Eve as we (2 adults, 14dd, 11dd, and 4dd) are scheduled to check-in at OKW Jan. 1st with a 2BR villa.  MS told me 1 BR's were available, she could make the reservation, but upon check-in we could be denied. Maybe 2BR's were not available for Dec. 31st, because she was talking about the 1BR and then the cash rate for a 2BR?  What surprised me was that she said that we may not be allowed to check-in with 5 people.  I never heard of that before.


It's been said before but I don't know of anyone who was not allowed to checkin.  MS has at times not allowed a reservation to be made for over the stated allotment.


----------



## CarolMN

crzy4mk said:
			
		

> I am very seriously considering purchasing DVC (about 200 points at SSR) and the answer to this question won't affect my decision in any way, so don't worry about "scaring me off".
> 
> I hope it's o.k. to ask this . . . does Disney stick to their guns in regard to # of guests per room?  We have a family of six, but our children are small.  I honestly think we would be fine in a one bedroom villa.  We wouldn't always want to do this, but for a short trip when we knew we wouldn't be spending much time in the room, I think this would be a good option.  And it sure would save on points.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the first person who has asked this (and some of you may have even done this).  Please give any insight you have.  Thanks!


One thing to carefully consider with 6 in a 1 bedroom (or even 5) is bedding & sleeping arrangements.

Al of the DVC 1 bedroom units have a King size bed in the bedroom and a queen sleep sofa in the living room.  There is also a portable crib (Pac 'n Play brand) sutiable for an infant.  DVC does not provide rollaways, cots or even extra bedding to accomodate more than the stated maximum  - 4 persons plus an infant.  You'd be on your own if you needed more than what is in the unit.  Traveling with 4 small children is tough enough without having to bring along extra bedding  - especiaily if you are flying.

Best wishes -


----------



## DVCconvert

There is no "maximum"...you can stack 'em like like firewood at any DVC resort or room!


----------



## jlw9

I recently made DVC reservations for 1 adult and 4 young children 
(ages 8,6,4, & 3 ). 
I was told that the studio was NOT an option, that 5 people mandated a one bedroom.
Florida law might be a factor.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jlw9 said:
			
		

> I recently made DVC reservations for 1 adult and 4 young children
> (ages 8,6,4, & 3 ).
> I was told that the studio was NOT an option, that 5 people mandated a one bedroom.
> Florida law might be a factor.


MS has recently been cracking down on not allowing 5 in a studio.  I can understand why too.  Studios (especially those with one bed and one pull out) are not at all appropriate fro 5 people, even when 4 of them are children.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Studios (especially those with one bed and one pull out) are not at all appropriate fro 5 people, even when 4 of them are children.



You state this as a fact, when in actuality it is an opinion. Most deluxe resorts, including the GF and the Poly allow 5 in a room. They have two Queen sized beds and a day bed. DVC studios are larger than those rooms. 

Whether or not you or I would feel comfortable with 5 is just that--our feelings. To say it is a studio is "not appropriate" may apply to you, but not to everyone.

Whether it is allowed or not is one thing, but "appropriate" IMO, is frequently in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## CarolMN

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> You state this as a fact, when in actuality it is an opinion. Most deluxe resorts, including the GF and the Poly allow 5 in a room. They have two Queen sized beds and a day bed. DVC studios are larger than those rooms.
> 
> Whether or not you or I would feel comfortable with 5 is just that--our feelings. To say it is a studio is "not appropriate" may apply to you, but not to everyone.
> 
> Whether it is allowed or not is one thing, but "appropriate" IMO, is frequently in the eye of the beholder.


Respectfully, my opinion is the same as Diane's.  The DVC studios *may* be larger than the deluxe rooms (not sure that is 100% true, either), but they do not have bedding/accomodations for 5.  The only exception is the dedicated studio units at the BWVs  - and those have a small hard daybed that is not even close to the twin-sized daybeds provided in the deluxe rooms that allow 5.

Best wishes -


----------



## RichieGraciemom

I am assuming that the rules for the studio are the same, two adults two children and they told me a child under three who will sleep in a pak and play.  I have ressies for this and they took them and sent me a confirmation stating that.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

I realize the rooms at DVC and Deluxe WDW resorts are not set up the same way CarolMN.  My only point was that the size of the rooms is close enough to be comparable.  You are certainly entitled to express your opinion.  

Maybe it's just semantics, but my objection to the post by DianeSchlict was the way it was stated as a fact, not an opinion.  Some families are more than happy to have 5 in a studio. I don't care how they work the sleeping arrangements, if they are OK with it, it's "appropriate" for them (unless MS won't allow it, which is another argument entirely, not one I am touching on here). 

It was the word inappropriate that got under my skin.  Not _your_ cup of tea?  Fine.  Not something YOU find appropriate for your family, fine.  But just plain "inappropriate" as a generalization for all families, there I disagree.

P.S. In case anyone is wondering my post is self-serving,  I have never myself done 5 in a studio. I would find it too crowded for my personal tastes.


----------



## dianeschlicht

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> You state this as a fact, when in actuality it is an opinion. Most deluxe resorts, including the GF and the Poly allow 5 in a room. They have two Queen sized beds and a day bed. DVC studios are larger than those rooms.
> 
> Whether or not you or I would feel comfortable with 5 is just that--our feelings. To say it is a studio is "not appropriate" may apply to you, but not to everyone.
> 
> Whether it is allowed or not is one thing, but "appropriate" IMO, is frequently in the eye of the beholder.


Not an opinion but FACT if you call MS.  If you are honest and try to make a reservation for 5 in a studio, they will tell you "NO".  I realize this has been a rather recent development, but I specifically asked last time, because we thought we might be able to get by with 5 for one night (NYE, which happens to be a Saturday in prime season), and I was told in no uncertain terms that I MUST make it for a 1 or 2 bedroom instead.  As it turned out, we made that one night for a 1 bedroom and are switching to a 2 bedroom the next day.


----------



## dianeschlicht

RichieGraciemom said:
			
		

> I am assuming that the rules for the studio are the same, two adults two children and they told me a child under three who will sleep in a pak and play.  I have ressies for this and they took them and sent me a confirmation stating that.


That is the only type of ressie MS will accept for 5 in a studio.  One must be under the age of 3.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Not an opinion but FACT if you call MS. If you are honest and try to make a reservation for 5 in a studio, they will tell you "NO". I realize this has been a rather recent development, but I specifically asked last time, because we thought we might be able to get by with 5 for one night (NYE, which happens to be a Saturday in prime season), and I was told in no uncertain terms that I MUST make it for a 1 or 2 bedroom instead. As it turned out, we made that one night for a 1 bedroom and are switching to a 2 bedroom the next day.


 
Yes, now we agree, in the post quoted above you are stating facts.

But I still say the  "inappropriate" comment in the post I was responding to originally was not a fact but an opinion. I believe my response was clear--I wasn't arguing about what MS will or will not do.


----------



## CharlesTD

Well in May MS made our ressie with 5 in the room my DW and I and our 3 kids none of which sleep in the pack & Play my guess is that it is all in who you get onthe phone at MS. Now if they take a hardline stance on it that is fine and would be prefered moreso than the wishy washy some will some won't as far as I am concerned. I mean if I knew they were going to say no every time I would not even botehr asking but when you ask 5 different people and get 3 different answers who can blame people for running around the rules that do not get enforced.


----------



## CapeCodFam

This thread is, as always, very amusing!  It really doesn't matter what any of us think is OK.  Whatever MS allows you to do is the real authority.  Disney, IMO,  has a reputation for being extremely accomodating. Ie. We see lots of posts where members are successful in booking more in a room/DVC guides stating the same capability.   Now, if MS won't book your ressie....  I hope members wouldn't lower themselves to sneaking in more.


----------



## Deb & Bill

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> You state this as a fact, when in actuality it is an opinion. Most deluxe resorts, including the GF and the Poly allow 5 in a room. They have two Queen sized beds and a day bed. DVC studios are larger than those rooms.



This is where *your* opinion is in error.  Occupancy codes are not based on the amount of space in a room.  It's based on the exit access of the total number of rooms in the building.  They take the door widths, the number of doors, the width of the stairs, etc. into account to calculate the occupancy of a building.  

Each DVC resort has a Public Offering Statement issued when the property goes on sale.  Each DVC resort has a sleeping capacity noted within the POS for each type of lodging.  That is where the 4, 4, 8, and 12 comes from.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> This is where *your* opinion is in error. Occupancy codes are not based on the amount of space in a room. It's based on the exit access of the total number of rooms in the building. They take the door widths, the number of doors, the width of the stairs, etc. into account to calculate the occupancy of a building.
> 
> Each DVC resort has a Public Offering Statement issued when the property goes on sale. Each DVC resort has a sleeping capacity noted within the POS for each type of lodging. That is where the 4, 4, 8, and 12 comes from.


 
What are you talking about?  I was not talking about occupancy codes.  I was talking about a family having the right to say what is comfortable for them, and that we cannot dictate how others feel.  It's clear MS says yes sometimes, and no others, so they are clearly not following any type of code with regularity.  

I was merely saying that what is inappropriate to some is comfortable to others.  But I seem to be  misunderstood, and frankly this is not that big a deal to me, so I will say adios to this thread for now, not worth the aggravation trying to get my point across.

See ya on other threads, bye to this one for me.


----------



## Dean

CapeCodFam said:
			
		

> This thread is, as always, very amusing!  It really doesn't matter what any of us think is OK.  Whatever MS allows you to do is the real authority.  Disney, IMO,  has a reputation for being extremely accomodating. Ie. We see lots of posts where members are successful in booking more in a room/DVC guides stating the same capability.   Now, if MS won't book your ressie....  I hope members wouldn't lower themselves to sneaking in more.


In many ways I agree.  As for sneaking in, unfortunately your faith is not well founded across the board.


----------



## TNKBELL

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> This is where *your* opinion is in error.  Occupancy codes are not based on the amount of space in a room.  It's based on the exit access of the total number of rooms in the building.  They take the door widths, the number of doors, the width of the stairs, etc. into account to calculate the occupancy of a building.
> 
> Each DVC resort has a Public Offering Statement issued when the property goes on sale.  Each DVC resort has a sleeping capacity noted within the POS for each type of lodging.  That is where the 4, 4, 8, and 12 comes from.


That's interesting... I thought it was based on square footage and the firecodes. Are firecodes based on space or on the above? Just curious.
I think it's funny that DVC allows 8 people into a very small 2bdrm DVC unit at BWV,VWL,BCV and SSR but only allow 4 in a 1 bdrm at OKW which has virtually the same square footage? I realize that there are only sleeping arrangements for a set # of people, but as far as square footage, I think it's odd and am disappointed in the size of the newer DVC resorts,after staying at OKW and then switching to SSR, I felt like we were in a maze of doors. OKW will always be our favorite!


----------



## DVCconvert

No One seems to believe me!!!


> There is no "maximum"...you can stack 'em like like firewood at any DVC resort or room!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TNKBELL said:
			
		

> That's interesting... I thought it was based on square footage and the firecodes. Are firecodes based on space or on the above? Just curious.
> I think it's funny that DVC allows 8 people into a very small 2bdrm DVC unit at BWV,VWL,BCV and SSR but only allow 4 in a 1 bdrm at OKW which has virtually the same square footage? I realize that there are only sleeping arrangements for a set # of people, but as far as square footage, I think it's odd and am disappointed in the size of the newer DVC resorts,after staying at OKW and then switching to SSR, I felt like we were in a maze of doors. OKW will always be our favorite!



Read NFPA 101, the Life Safety Code.  If people can't get out of a space, it really doesn't matter how big it is if you can get out if an emergency.


----------



## TNKBELL

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Read NFPA 101, the Life Safety Code.  If people can't get out of a space, it really doesn't matter how big it is if you can get out if an emergency.


I'm not arguing with you, Deb. I was just asking a question.   I just didn't know if thier policies were bases on something other than the standard fire code.   There are more ways to get out of an OKW 1 bdrm than a 2bdrm SSR room. There are no balconies off the master bedroom and it doesn't connect to the miniscule balcony either, but at OKW there are 2 ways to access the patio/balcony, not to mention knocking yourself out by running into all the doors at SSR, has anyone noticed there are like 4 or 5 doors in the main bath and master bedroom?


----------



## crisi

If that is the case, why is it only a sleeping occupancy?  No one apparently has a problem with me booking two studios, one for my family and one for my parents, and then having my parents in the rooms with us for a bit?  Or booking a spacious OKW Grand Villa plus a few one and two bedrooms, and having a family reunion - sometimes using the Grand Villa as a (quiet) party room.  If it were a fire code thing, the problem would be with occupancy of the room at any given moment in time - the housekeeper coming into the studio while we were still there would break fire code - not sleeping occupancy.


----------



## Doctor P

Actually, there ARE different codes that apply to room occupancy and sleeping occupancy as far as fire codes go.  They calculate the time it will typically take for a smoke alarm to go off, wake someone, and get them out of the residence.  Not sure whether that is the case here, but there definitely are different codes that apply to occupying a space vs. sleeping in a space (think about the rules about counting bedrooms in a house for example, regardless of the size of the home).


----------



## jarestel

Well, I suspect none of us really knows what criteria DVC uses when determining maximum building occupancies, since they don't share that information with us. I definitely find it illogical to assume they would flagrantly disregard fire codes just to make a few members happy. This wouldn't make sense, so I'd take the fire code argument with a grain of salt.

Of course, I'll be the first to admit I don't know one way or the other how DVC and Disney do things, but violating codes doesn't seem like something a company like Disney would be willing or likely to do.


----------



## AlwaysAPrincess

I am a new DVC member & I booked a studio at my "home" resort (SSR) in November.  We are 3 adults & one child age 3.  Can you get a cot for a studio?  Another child....age 10 may come with us...not a definate yet.  I read in my handbook that a one bedroom also sleeps 4 just like the studio...granted a little more comfortable...but what do you do in a situation like mine.  Party of 5?  Can I get a cot in a 1 bedroom?

Thank you for your help.  I appreciate it.  Wish member services was open on Saturday.


----------



## RichieGraciemom

read the occupancy thread.  Max four in a studio unless child is under three.  Five can go in one bedroom.  There are not cots , I read that people bring air mattresses throught.  good luck


----------



## WebmasterDoc

DVC resorts do not usually provide any extra beds or bedding. Stated occupancy for Studio and 1BR villas is 4 (they will also usually allow a child under age 3 in the provided pack-n-play.)  Many have had success bringing an air mattress for additional sleeping arrangements.

I'll move this to our occupancy thread where you may get a feel for the varied opinions on this subject.


----------



## AlwaysAPrincess

Thanks for your help.  I am surprised you have to bring/buy air mattresses.  I am going to checkout the occupancy thread now.

Have a great day!


----------



## NMW

Member Services will let you book 5 in a 1 bdr, but they tell you no additional bedding will be provided.  They did tell me that I could request additional bedding from the resort, but that they may charge me for it.  My youngest is 3 and I plan to bring an aerobed and sheets.  I'm going to pay for more towels (I would do this even with 4 people  ) and just request a pillow for her.  

I plan to do 1 bdr stays for the next 2 years, while she's little, then switch to 2 bdr stays.  All my children are under 9.  A little off topic, but I don't think ANY Disney resort provides a cot.  I know the WL and AKL don't, I've asked.  All other Deluxes sleep 5 and that's where we would stay, until we bought DVC last year of course.      I'm fairly certain that none of the values or moderates provide cots either.  Aerobeds are pretty compact, you'd have no trouble fitting it into a checked bag.


----------



## susieh

I have just read most of the pages on here and can't believe some of it!

We have stayed 5 in a 1BR at OKW (2 adults, 3 boys age 16,17,18) at Christmas and just took an airbed and sleeping bag. No problem for us and no problem for Disney as we were all on the reservation - that's fact not opinion.

We share a bathroom at home so what's different while we're away? (Many UK houses only have one bathroom but we're not savages!!!). 

The rooms in the villas are bigger than most UK houses too so what's the issue with space? 

We stayed 9 in a 2BR at OKW summer 2001 - 2 families, 4 adults, 5 kids ages 16,17,18,18,and 20.  The 3 oldest (lads) shared the king bed. Single beds in the UK are 2ft 6ins or 3ft wide so again no issue. And again all were on the ressie (and all had door keys).

Last September we had 4 in a 2BR at OKW (me and DH, brother and his wife)so we were rattling around there was so much space - they got married in WDW and we had the reception at OKW in our apartment - 15 of us in a 2BR - some people may be horrified at that!!! Front desk even provided the extra glasses for all of us to toast the bride and groom, the cake was delivered to our apartment and set up ready for when we got back from the ceremony and we all used the on-site pools. 

These are the reasons we love DVC - not for the small minded pettiness in some of the posts on this thread.


----------



## rinkwide

Sounds like you're saying <i>Charlie and the Chocolate Factory</i> was kind of a documentary on living conditions in the UK.


----------



## susieh

rinkwide said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're saying <i>Charlie and the Chocolate Factory</i> was kind of a documentary on living conditions in the UK.


   

good job we Brits can laugh at ourselves!!!


----------



## Doctor P

susieh,

I don't believe that following the contract that I signed, and expecting others to follow the contracts they signed is being petty.


----------



## CharlesTD

Actually Port Orleans Riverside AKA Dixie allows 5 in a room and provide rollaways.


----------



## CarolMN

CharlesTD said:
			
		

> Actually Port Orleans Riverside AKA Dixie allows 5 in a room and provide rollaways.


Technically, it's a trundle bed (not a rollaway).  The trundle beds are stored under one of the double beds when not in use.  

Those who reserve for 5 persons pay an extra $15/night for use of the trundle bed.  (That is in addition to the extra charge for more than 2 adults in the room).  The rooms that sleep 5 are limited in number and all of them are in the Alligator Bayou section of POR (formerly known as Dixie Landings).

Best wishes -


----------



## pmcpmc

in a 2 bedroom at bwv last October.


----------



## CharlesTD

I was commenting because of the statement that only Deluxes accomodated 5 in a room and that is not the case as per Dixie. Even with the 15 dollars extra it is much cheaper than the deluxes IMHO.


----------



## lovewdwdvc

PMCPMC  I was wondering if Disney knew that you had 18 in a two bedroom?  did they issue 18 room keys for your villa?  

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

Can we have 8 in a 2 bedroom along with a child under 3?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Luigi's Girl said:
			
		

> Can we have 8 in a 2 bedroom along with a child under 3?


Can the 3 year old sleep in a Pac n Play?


----------



## MLK-RI

Luigi's Girl - We've always had 5 in a one bedroom and DS was not sleeping in pak n play but in the king bed with us. We have also done 9 in a 2 br, same thing, DS sleeps with us in King size bed. As he gets bigger we will have to look at sleeping bag etc.  MS has booked us legitimately each time with card keys for us all and with full knowledge. They do tell us that no additional bedding will be provided nor will extra towels etc. However for an additional price you can get extra towels.

For some having your child share the bed is uncomfortable, to us for a vacation week at this stage it is not a problem at all. Now as he gets bigger and chooses to sleep sideways - well that's another story.   

The occupancy issue can be difficult as you can tell by reading this thread. When we purchased our guide told us that there was no real limit, it's what you were comfortable with and if you wanted to bring sleeping bags you could. It seems that clearly that isn't how MS sees it - especially in a studio.

You won't know for sure until you try to book it and you tell MS about your party, how many and ages. But I've only had one CM ever say we couldn't have 5 in the 1 BR and when I told her we did it all the time and that I understood no additional bedding or towels were provided she put me on hold for a minute and came back with a no problem and booked it.

It's ultimately up to MS to say yes or no, but you shouldn't have any problem at all in a 2br with 8 and one under 3 - that's the stated sleeping occupancy using the crib.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Can the 3 year old sleep in a Pac n Play?



Yes he can.  But if he couldn't would that be an issue with MS or just that we'd have to figure out where he would sleep?


----------



## CarolMN

Luigi's Girl said:
			
		

> Yes he can.  But if he couldn't would that be an issue with MS or just that we'd have to figure out where he would sleep?


There have been many reports of MS allowing 5 in a one bedroom even if the 5th isn't under 3.  I'm sure they would also allow 9 in a 2 bedroom if the 9th is a young child.  

The sleeping arrangments are up to you  - as already mentioned, DVC does not provide extra bedding to accomodate more than the stated maximum.

Best wishes -


----------



## pmcpmc

lovewdwdvc said:
			
		

> PMCPMC  I was wondering if Disney knew that you had 18 in a two bedroom?  did they issue 18 room keys for your villa?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


they did not mind as they were 18 ants, sorry I left a word out.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

MLK-RI,
Thanks for the info!


----------



## zoomsharedisney

I am a DVC member who would like to make a reservation at the Boardwalk Villas for my neighbors with 2 adults and 3 children (ages 5, 9, &11).  Is is possilbe to stay in a Studio Villa at BWV or do we absolutley have to book a 2 bedroom for them.  We just bought in the Vacation Club last year and I heard that there are rooms with a daybed also that would allow 5 people to sleep in the room.  Can anyone clarify this for me?

Amanda


----------



## JohnNJ

They can stay in a one bedroom villa and bring a twin size air mattress for one of the children.  DVC allows 5 in a one bedroom but only 4 in a studio.


----------



## Deb & Bill

They will need a one bedroom.  Only the Studio plus has sleeping space for five (the fifth one would have to be a very, very, very small child) and you cannot request them.  It's more like an upholstered luggage rack or deacon's bench with a crib sized mattress about 1" thick. 

The one bedroom would have a king sized bed and a queen sized sleeper sofa, so one kiddo would be without a bed, unless all three of them can sleep on the queen sized sleeper sofa.  And they would only have four bath towels.  

A two bedroom would be much better.


----------



## slp87

The studio plus rooms cannot be guaranteed and quite honestly I don't think the "daybed" looks that comfortable to sleep on. 
Here's a link to a picture of the "daybed"


----------



## MrsNick

Okay, so apparently, officially in writing, one bedroom villas allow four adults and one child up to age 3.

But, unofficially five people are allowed, and I believe that when the ressie is made for five people in a 1BR that they won't stop you, but will tell you that linens and towels will only be provided for four people.  So, your friends would need to bring an extra set or rent an extra set of towels, I think.

Rollaway beds not available to my knowledge, but you can bring an airbed.

Good luck!


----------



## zoomsharedisney

Wow!  I would have thought that you could request a room with the daybed and have it guaranteed.


----------



## slp87

Unfortunately no.  You can have it as a request, but it is not guarenteed.


----------



## susieh

There are people on here who will tell you that you MUST book a 2 bed villa for 5 of you but that isnt true. I've booked a 1 bed for 5 of us (2 adults, 3 teenagers) and we brought a blow up air bed and a sleeping bag for the 5th person. Disney registered all 5 guests and all had keys for the door.

Many DVC members have done this even if officially it isnt in the rules. I think reality is what counts - not what the theory says.


----------



## Doctor P

If anything is a "theory", it is that you can put 5 in a 1 bedroom.  MS is currently allowing it, but the "reality" is that the contract explicitly states a limit of four and that is the only binding document or policy.


----------



## Bowen9475

I know this is a hot topic and I have read many posts about it. I want to know if people have been able to book a 1 BR for 5 people through MS recently and if you have had any problems when checking in? I mainly ask because my youngest is almost 3 but still sleeps in a crib and I don't see that changing soon. With 3 young kids it is hard to accept that we have to go up to a 2 BR already. Thanks - and I'm just asking what the situation has been recently.


----------



## CapeCodFam

No troubles.  Don't worry and have a great trip!


----------



## CarolMN

Agree with CapeCod Fam.  MS will apparently allow 5 in a 1 bedroom  - they are reported to be especially accomodating to families who have 3 children.  When you call to make the reservation, you will be advised that DVC does not provide any extra bedding or cots or rollaways, though.  Doesn't sound like that will be a problem for you.

Best wishes -


----------



## IAMLEGEND

Stayed in a 1 bedroom at the Boardwalk, myself, DW our two DD age 11 and 13 and our 20 year old neice.  More than enough room for the time spent in the room.  wife and i in the bedroom kids and neice on the pullout we also had a blow up mattress which the kids fought over.  If it is true, it is about time they allow five in a 1 bedroom without feeling like your doing something wrong........


----------



## Doctor P

IAMLEGEND said:
			
		

> If it is true, it is about time they allow five in a 1 bedroom without feeling like your doing something wrong........



Whether they allow it or not, whether you feel it or not, whether you like it or not, you will always ACTUALLY be doing something wrong since the legally binding contract that members sign specifically limits occupancy to 4 persons in a 1BR.  Whether you feel guilty about it is something that is between you and your God.


----------



## jarestel

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Whether they allow it or not, whether you feel it or not, whether you like it or not, you will always ACTUALLY be doing something wrong since the legally binding contract that members sign specifically limits occupancy to 4 persons in a 1BR.  Whether you feel guilty about it is something that is between you and your God.



We've done this lots of times. I'm happy to report that both DVC and our god seems to be fine with it.


----------



## rinkwide

...but, if you do get struck by lightning on your next trip, don't say Doctor P didn't warn you.


----------



## CharlesTD

ahutton said:
			
		

> A suggestion for a small child that is too large for the pack and play...  I realize this is not a perfect solution, but it can work.  We didn't need to do this, but in a few years who knows.  When you open the sofa bed in the living room of the 1 or 2 bedroom we used the cushions as a brace of sorts between the could and love seat.  That love seat, with sheets and a blanket on it would make an okay bed for a child that is too big for a pack and play if you didn't want to have them sleep as the 3rd in one of the existing beds or buy an air mattress.  I'm not saying this is the safest or best option - only an option.  My 4 year old would probably do fine there.



When our son was smaller we did this we actually pushed the loveseat up against the pulloutand he slept there so he could be close to his sisters and not fall off the edge. Now we just use an airmatress for whoevcer wants to sleep on that.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Whether they allow it or not, whether you feel it or not, whether you like it or not, you will always ACTUALLY be doing something wrong since the legally binding contract that members sign specifically limits occupancy to 4 persons in a 1BR.  Whether you feel guilty about it is something that is between you and your God.


I've seen a lot of nonsense posted on this issue before, but I think the statement above takes it off the map.   
 :


----------



## dianeschlicht

I'll probably get flamed for this, but it is a fact, so I'll post it here.  We needed to add a night for our upcoming trip.  Actually, the night we needed to add was a Saturday and New Years Eve.  There were no 2 bedrooms available, so they reserved a 1 bedroom for us knowing there were 5 adults who would be staying (that's what we have in the 2 bedroom the rest of the trip).  They said 5 in a 1 bedroom was acceptable, but not in a studio.  Hence, we will be 5 adults in a 1 bedroom for one night.


----------



## EAP'sDAD

Just booked a few nights in Oct. told MS that we were 5. she told me that this was allowed in a 1br without a problem. I asked her about the 4 in a room and she stated that they do not do this anymore that it was raised to 5 in a room awhile ago but there is no extra bedding. To me I could never understand the problem with how many people I have in my room as long as it isn't unsafe, I never could understand how it effects other guest, if anything it leaves a room open for other guest to enjoy.


----------



## Doctor P

Some people obviously didn't see the wink after the guilt statement, LOL.  Even if MS allows 5 in a 1BR as a matter of booking policy, the only binding policies are those that are in writing and part of the declarations and contracts.  Therefore, at any time, someone can be denied the ability to have five or more persons (including a child under three I might add, because again that is not in the written declarations or contract itself) in a studio or 1BR and have no recourse or basis for complaint.  Any more than five violates the contract, period.  Whether it is allowed by the reservations management (MS) or whether there are no consequences to violating the contract provision is irrelevant as to the point that it still is a violation of the contract we all signed as members, and that the provision can be enforced at any time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

EAP'sDAD said:
			
		

> ... To me I could never understand the problem with how many people I have in my room as long as it isn't unsafe, I never could understand how it effects other guest, if anything it leaves a room open for other guest to enjoy.



Go back and read the previous 684 responses to get an idea.  It actually could be unsafe if a fire were to break out and people needed to be evacuated.


----------



## FreeTime

As Doctor P stated, you could be denied a villa at any time for being over occupancy. An extra guest decided to come with us at the last minute. When I checked in at BWV they told me that I was over occupancy and would not be allowed to check in. Fortunately, one of the children were under three and after explaining this there was not an issue. I say, stick with the contract. If you have 5, get a 2 BR+. I would hate to ruin my vacation because I had too many people in the room. If I were going over the occupancy, I would definately make sure that it was listed on my reservation.


----------



## lat

We just came back from a week stay at BWV in a 2-br unit.  The family next to us, I believe, had 8 people, including kids in one studio.  They parked their double stroller outside the room, and took pool towels back for use, and then just left them by the side of their door in the hallway every morning.

I went down to the front desk because they were very loud and I just could not believe that many people were in one studio.  The front desk confirmed that it is a studio unit and they have 6 registered guests in there, so I believe there were 2 who weren't even registered.

I don't plan to start an occupancy debate, but I was just shocked that the front desk will even allow that many registered guests.

I was upset in the noise, and also, if they didn't want to pay for extra towels, couldn't they have the courtesy to at least return the pool towels back to the pool area?!!!


----------



## k_k_100

I'm just trying to figure out where everybody slept?

OK - 2 in the bed, 2 on the pull-out, 1 on either side of the bed on the floor(2), 1 at the foot of the bed & ???? 1 in the hallway next to the "kitchenette"??????

 Wowsers!!!   That is one close family!


----------



## lat

2 kids were very little, so they were probably the unregistered guests.


----------



## Laurajean1014

I thought it was only 5.


----------



## mom23boys

Wow, that is alot of people in one room.  I could never sleep like that, that is why we get a 2 bedroom for 6 of us (with my DM).

It kinda makes me mad that MS or the Front Desk would allow that when I am using more points for a bigger room.


----------



## CarolMN

It does make one wonder what rules (if any) the Disney resorts actually will enforce, doesn't it?

lat  -  I'm a little surprised that the CM told you there were 6 registered guest in the room.  Did they do anything about your noise complaint?   The noise would have bothered me a lot more than the stroller in the hallway or the pool towels.

Best wishes -


----------



## lat

We only had 2 adults and 2 little kids in our 2 bedroom.  

I only chatted with the front desk when we were checking out.  All they said was that they were sorry about the noise, and there was little they could do.  

Then I talked to the manager there and she said that they would look into it, but the family was checking out the day after.  I doubt they did anything.


----------



## Anniegirl

No flames please.  We just returned 9/2 from a 5 night stay in a VWL studio with 5 registered peolple in it.  Myself, DH and our 3 sons (5, 2 and 8 months old.)  MS and the front desk had no problems with it.  Dh and I were in one bed, my 5 year was on the pullout, the baby was in the pack 'n play, and our 2 year old slept on the floor on a toddler sized airbed between the pullout and the bed (when he didn't creep into our bed in the middle of the  night   ).  We had plenty of room to park our double AND single strollers inside the room without even having to fold them up.  We had enough towels (those little bodies don't get them too wet) and I had brought extra washclothes (lots!) for the small cleanups.  I will admit we left crumbs behind on the floor...are there no vacuums in studios?  This was our first time staying at DVC accomodations and I felt terrible about not cleaning up after ourselves with regards to the rug.  Tipped mousekeeping accordingly


----------



## wdwstar

i have a ressies for BCV studio for christmas and it says there are 6 people    even though we only have 4 people, i think MS made a mistake, i just wish i knew the two other names on my ressies,  just in case they want me to bring a blow up bed for them


----------



## CarolMN

Anniegirl said:
			
		

> No flames please.  We just returned 9/2 from a 5 night stay in a VWL studio with 5 registered peolple in it.  Myself, DH and our 3 sons (5, 2 and 8 months old.)  MS and the front desk had no problems with it.  Dh and I were in one bed, my 5 year was on the pullout, the baby was in the pack 'n play, and our 2 year old slept on the floor on a toddler sized airbed between the pullout and the bed (when he didn't creep into our bed in the middle of the  night   ).  We had plenty of room to park our double AND single strollers inside the room without even having to fold them up.  We had enough towels (those little bodies don't get them too wet) and I had brought extra washclothes (lots!) for the small cleanups.  I will admit we left crumbs behind on the floor...are there no vacuums in studios?  This was our first time staying at DVC accomodations and I felt terrible about not cleaning up after ourselves with regards to the rug.  Tipped mousekeeping accordingly


Your group was within the occupancy guidelines for a studio  - which is 4 persons plus an infant.  

Best wishes - 

P.S.  There is supposed to be a vacuum in the closet, but don't spend any more time than you already have worrying about the crumbs.  I doubt your room even made Mousekeeping's list of the 1000 worst cleaning jobs!     I'm sure the housekeeper was delighted to see your tip.


----------



## NMW

k_k_100 said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to figure out where everybody slept?
> 
> OK - 2 in the bed, 2 on the pull-out, 1 on either side of the bed on the floor(2), 1 at the foot of the bed & ???? 1 in the hallway next to the "kitchenette"??????
> 
> Wowsers!!!   That is one close family!




LOL, have you ever read some of the occupancy threads on the budget board that always get locked?  Some people "brag" about putting 8 or 9 people in an ALL Star value resort room.  Some people think they shouldn't have to pay more $$ for more rooms, just because they have 4 or 5 kids, so they get 1 value room.  You can't tell me that the resort or mousekeeping doesn't know some of this goes on.  I think they just don't care.  I know a lot of DVC members warn that one day Disney may enforce the contract and only allow 4 in a 1 bdr, with no infant!  I just don't see that happening.    

What I can't understand is how the people in the BWV studio got MS to put 6 people on the reservation.      MS told me that 5 is the limit for a 1 bdr, 8 for a 2 bdr and only 4 for a studio (unless of course you have a child under 3).  The pool towel and stroller thing was just rude and could have happened even with 4 people in the studio-rude people are everywhere!


----------



## Nanajo1

NMW said:
			
		

> What I can't understand is how the people in the BWV studio got MS to put 6 people on the reservation.      MS told me that 5 is the limit for a 1 bdr, 8 for a 2 bdr and only 4 for a studio (unless of course you have a child under 3).


I wish I could make it to one of the Members' Board Meetings this Fall and ask this question. If anyone gets to the meetings I would like it if the question of occupancy limits could be asked. Thanks.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

Allowing 5 in a one bedroom for those families with three children of the same gender is very comfortable, and seems like such a reasonable accomodation.  When we travel and get Embassy Suites or Marriott Suites they have one bedroom units as well, and it works out very nicely for our family.  Perhaps if our kids were older and we had boys and girls, it would be different.  Each family can make that judgement for themselves.  More than two adults wouldn't work out for us.  When the boys get older, definitlye a two bedroom with the extra bathroom will be in order.  But right now when they are small, the extra bedroom would not be used.  

Allowing 5 in a one bedroom for those families with three children is very reasonble.


----------



## CapeCodFam

"Pooh"  on me for not noticing before we joined, There doesn't appear to be any dedicated 2BRs at BWV.  I don't like the lockoffs.  I'm not comfortable with my 3 children (at their age) having access to an egress, and a balcony, so far removed from the master in the 1 BR.  

Label me nervous.  But, I feel better having them close where I can keep tabs on 'em.


----------



## disneygal55

I have a question about a Studio room at the Saratoga Springs Resort. What is the maximum occupancy per room at the resort? Would 5 people be able to fit?


----------



## dianeschlicht

disneygal55 said:
			
		

> I have a question about a Studio room at the Saratoga Springs Resort. What is the maximum occupancy per room at the resort? Would 5 people be able to fit?


No, unless one of them is young enough to sleep in a Pac N Play portable crib.  MS will not reserve a studio for more than 4 anymore.


----------



## CapeCodFam

disneygal55 said:
			
		

> I have a question about a Studio room at the Saratoga Springs Resort. What is the maximum occupancy per room at the resort? Would 5 people be able to fit?



We've had 5 and fit just fine.  Others definition of comfort may be different than ours.

When our youngest was an infant, the pack-n-play worked great. Once he was 2, he jumped in the sleeper sofa with his older brother and the oldest slept on an aero-bed.  Both ways had worked great for us.


----------



## Doctor P

Comfort aside, 5 in a studio is not allowed either under our contract or MS policies at any DVC resort unless one is an infant under the age of 3.


----------



## Nanajo1

CapeCodFam said:
			
		

> We've had 5 and fit just fine.  Others definition of comfort may be different than ours.
> 
> When our youngest was an infant, the pack-n-play worked great. Once he was 2, he jumped in the sleeper sofa with his older brother and the oldest slept on an aero-bed.  Both ways had worked great for us.



The point is not whether 5 would fit. Folks decide what they want from their vacation. The contract says 4.  DVC can and does sometimes ignore the contract. At some point DVC may decide to hold true to the contract and not allow reservations for more than the contract allowances.  I think it is unfair for folks to be mislead that they will always be able to reserve a studio for more than 4.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

pplasky said:
			
		

> I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults.  If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic.




1) Sorry.
2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
3) The original quantities still prevail.
4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
6) If we find out about it, we take action.


----------



## CapeCodFam

Nanajo1 said:
			
		

> The point is not whether 5 would fit. Folks decide what they want from their vacation. The contract says 4.  DVC can and does sometimes ignore the contract. At some point DVC may decide to hold true to the contract and not allow reservations for more than the contract allowances.  I think it is unfair for folks to be mislead that they will always be able to reserve a studio for more than 4.



All rooms at WDW, including DVC, allow 4 + 1 child under 3.  I don't think that's misleading at all.


----------



## CarolMN

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> 1) Sorry.
> 2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
> 3) The original quantities still prevail.
> 4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
> 5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
> 6) If we find out about it, we take action.



I'm having a tough time with 5 and 6.  There have been too many reports here to the contrary to believe either is true.  

Are you a Disney/DVC employee?

FWIW, I wish Disney would actively and consistently enforce the occupancy provisions in the contract.  Unfortunately, they have proved time and time again that they will not.

Best wishes -


----------



## Dean

CapeCodFam said:
			
		

> All rooms at WDW, including DVC, allow 4 + 1 child under 3.  I don't think that's misleading at all.


Actually the one child under 3 is not in the documents, it was added by DVC for flexibility.  The occupancies are spelled out.  DVC does not chose to enforce them but many timeshares do, esp on exchanges.


----------



## NMW

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> 1) Sorry.
> 2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
> 3) The original quantities still prevail.
> 4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
> 5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
> 6) If we find out about it, we take action.




Sorry, but I agree with Carol.  I don't think 5 or 6 are true.  I also don't think #4 is correct either.  We know people who have put 5 in a 1 bdr many, many times.  All 5 have always been on the reservation and they all get keys.  In fact, these people laughed at me when I told them the occupancy for for a 1 bdr is 4 and they told me that's not true.    

I myself booked a 1 bdr for 5 without a problem.  All 5 of us are on the reservation (our youngest is 3).  I asked if we would all get room keys for EMH and the CM said "of course."  I asked if it was a fire code violation (because I worry) and was told that 5 in a 1 bdr is not a fire code violation or else they wouldn't allow it.  I was also told that only 4 are allowed in a studio, so I'm surprised by stories of MS putting more than that on reservations.

Are you a Disney or DVC employee?


----------



## pplasky

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> 1) Sorry.
> 2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
> 3) The original quantities still prevail.
> 4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
> 5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
> 6) If we find out about it, we take action.



Wow, you are responding to a post that occured months ago!!!  By the way, since that time I have made three reservations, 2 being a 1BR with 5 in it, we all were listed and we all had a key.  You seem to be responding as if you are a cm, maybe the difference is between the way MS books the rooms and the way CRS books them.  Either way, DVC members using points can have 5 in a 1BR at this time.


----------



## dianeschlicht

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> 1) Sorry.
> 2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
> 3) The original quantities still prevail.
> 4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
> 5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
> 6) If we find out about it, we take action.


Then why does MS consistantly say 5 in a 1 bedroom is allowed and even takes names for that number?  When we tried to add New Years Eve to our upcoming ressie, the only thing available was a 1 bedroom.  When I questioned that with our 5 adults who would be checking into the 2 bedroom on the 1st, I was told that 5 were allowed in the 1 bedroom, but that we would need to provide our own extra bedding (which I already knew).


----------



## kathleena

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> 1) Sorry.
> 2) Occupancy levels have not been raised.
> 3) The original quantities still prevail.
> 4) Techincally it is a fire code violation.
> 5) We wouldn't let the extra person have a key.
> 6) If we find out about it, we take action.



1)  Are you sure?
2)  Maybe not officially, but unofficially they have been for some time.
3)  Call and try to book with 5 and see.
4)  Not according to the CM I talked to, they said that's just aline.
5) We who?  They let us have 5 keys.
6)  We who?


----------



## Deb & Bill

kathleena said:
			
		

> ...4)  Not according to the CM I talked to, they said that's just aline. ...



I certainly hope it's not just a line about fire codes.  Fire codes are required for the safety of guests and staff.  Remember the fire in the chicken processing plant in North Carolina?  The owner chained the fire exit shut to keep employees from taking unauthorized breaks.  So when the place caught fire, and many people were killed, he went to jail.  

Occupancy is very important when it comes to designing the number, size and distance to the fire exits.


----------



## deide71

I can't imagine there would be much difference in getting 5 people out vs. four people in the case of a fire.


----------



## DebbieB

I don't believe it's a fire code issue.  You can legally have 5 in a POR trundle room with one exit.   A DVC 1 bedroom is at least twice the space of POR and has 2 or 3 exits (main door, living room balcony, bedroom balcony).  There's no way fire code would not allow 5 people in a 700 square foot room with 2 or 3 exits but allow it in a 300 square foot room with 1 exit.    If it was a fire code issue, there is no way Disney would take a chance on allowing overoccupancy.


----------



## Deb & Bill

It's not just getting out of the room, but out of and away from the building.  They calculate the square footage of stairwells, the number of stairwells, the width of the corridors (whether indoors or outdoors).  The way you see it is only evacuating the room and not the building.  Remember, you can't use an elevator in a fire.  

Imagine you are on the top floor the building when you get an announcement to leave immediately.  You have to complete for the room in the stairs to get out with all the floors below you.  Unless you plan to jump out the window.  And sometimes they do count evacuation from a balcony as part of the means of egress.  

Add up all the bodies that could be in the rooms on your floor.  Then look at your stairwells.  Will you all fit if everyone justs add another one or two?  How quickly can you get out and away from the building?

And they probably calculate that some children will be carried by parents in the calculation.  

If it was a single family occupancy, just your family in the building, it would be different.  But there are lots of other families in that building, too.  

You folks are not looking at means of egress properly.  

Do a Google on The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory Fire.  It'll help you understand fire codes.


----------



## deide71

Oh, I get it.  Total resort occupancy in order to exit the building.

Thanks.


----------



## DebbieB

Do you seriously think Disney would take a chance on the liability it would be under if they knowingly allowed overoccupancy against fire codes?  There is no way their risk control and legal departments would allow that.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

DebbieB said:
			
		

> I don't believe it's a fire code issue.  You can legally have 5 in a POR trundle room with one exit.   A DVC 1 bedroom is at least twice the space of POR and has 2 or 3 exits (main door, living room balcony, bedroom balcony).  There's no way fire code would not allow 5 people in a 700 square foot room with 2 or 3 exits but allow it in a 300 square foot room with 1 exit.    If it was a fire code issue, there is no way Disney would take a chance on allowing overoccupancy.



Exactly.  Very logical and well said.  I think the fier coade aurgument is something the folks with only 4 or less in thier family like to trumpet. There is no mention of fire codes in the contract.

5 in a one bedroom is very comfortable for us.  For others with sons and daughters, or older children, I could see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Nanajo1

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Very logical and well said.  I think the fier coade aurgument is something the folks with only 4 or less in thier family like to trumpet. There is no mention of fire codes in the contract.
> 
> 5 in a one bedroom is very comfortable for us.  For others with sons and daughters, or older children, I could see why it wouldn't be.



I find it interesting that you would state that there is no mention of fire codes in the contract. The contract does mention occupancy limits.
My family is at the point where two of my children's family are at 5 with an infant. I have 1BRs for them this next trip, in two years the youngest will be over 3. I know they would be fine in a 1 BR but DVC does not have to allow me to reserve this for them. This is my point *DVC can decide to enforce the contract. * 
I don't understand the comment about families with 4.


----------



## DebbieB

The occupancy limit is based on the number of sleeping spots that are provided.   They couldn't very sell say in the contract that the occupancy limit is 5 when they only provide bedding for 4.    

If you seriously think there is a fire code violation, why would you check your family into a hotel that you think may have fire code violations?


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

Fire code is at least based on the maximum occupancy for the resort (i.e. every bed filled and probably every pack-n-play too).  On top of that there is likely extra "occupancy cushion" to accomodate for non-occupying guests and resort staff.

I've never seen exit doors at DVC chained shut, so I feel comfortable with my family of 5 in a DVC 1-BR unit.


----------



## mickeysgal

deide71 said:
			
		

> Oh, I get it.  Total resort occupancy in order to exit the building.




Disney, the Corporation, simply would not put themselves at risk if they will list on the reservation and issue cards for 5 in a 1 bedroom.  They wouldn't allow it and put themselves in a position of liability if the resort couldn't conform to fire code/occupancy codes and limits.


----------



## sgtdisney

Some things never change.


----------



## Dean

Actually we have seen significant change.  Previously it was common to see 5 or 6 in a studio, same for a 1 BR and 9-10 in a 2 BR (sometimes more).  There was essentially no enforcement of the WRITTEN rules in place.  But we've seen a significant move toward limiting to 4 in a studio, 5 in a 1 BR though I think the 2 BR is still less clear.  For the first time, DVC as a system has said no on a number of occasions and told people they needed to get a larger unit, a major plus IMO even though there is still a ways to go.


----------



## sgtdisney

Dean said:
			
		

> Actually we have seen significant change.  Previously it was common to see 5 or 6 in a studio, same for a 1 BR and 9-10 in a 2 BR (sometimes more).  There was essentially no enforcement of the WRITTEN rules in place.  But we've seen a significant move toward limiting to 4 in a studio, 5 in a 1 BR though I think the 2 BR is still less clear.  For the first time, DVC as a system has said no on a number of occasions and told people they needed to get a larger unit, a major plus IMO even though there is still a ways to go.



I meant the old debate from years before lives on.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

sgtdisney said:
			
		

> I meant the old debate from years before lives on.


Yep.  Oh well.


----------



## amee

I have a question....

How do they inforce the rules on this topic of occupancy unless people are honest about the numbers when they make the reservation?

Do they check?  Is there some sort of cross-referencing between reservations and tickets purchased?  I am just wondering.......

Just as an aside, when i made reservations for my brother'd family and my family for Thanksgiving, MS actually suggested that my brother's family get a 1 BR instead of a 2BR, when she saw it was 2 adults and 3 little kids.  Up until then, i didn't even know it was an option................

Amee


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Interesting thread and very helpful to me.  

We stayed in an OKW Studio last year; 2 adults, 2 kids, and 1 under 3, so we were "legal."  

Our kids are all young (5, 3, and 1.5 at time of trip) so all 3 slept in one queen and we slept in the other.  No problem.  However, it was crowded when we weren't asleep.  Seemed like there were people and stuff everywhere.

We are planning on buying into DVC next year (fingers crossed and pixie dust, please) and I am so relieved to hear that we will be able to stay in a 1 BR.  Our kids are now 6, 4.5 and 3, so we no longer meet the "infant" rule, however we can easily fit in a 1BR.  Believe it or not, we'll give the kids the bedroom!  All 3 in the King bed will be a fine fit (and they LOVE sharing a bed) and then DH and I get to stay up and have some adult time in the living room with a glass of wine, etc.

This pretty much seals the DVC deal for me.  I was thinking we'd always need a 2BR and didn't know if we could afford it points-wise.  Sure, when they're teen-agers we'll have to go that route, but for the next several years I'd like to be able to get a 1 BR.


----------



## Doctor P

I know this gets old, but I would never buy in with the assumption that I could put 5 in a 1BR since the only legally binding policy is 4.  If you want to take a chance that MS will continue to look the other way (and that may be a reasonable chance to take), great.  But always realize that the legal limit is 4 and that anything else is merely a nonbinding exception.


----------



## Nanajo1

I know when I post to this thead it is not meant to be confrontational but infomational. As it as been said DVC can enforce the occupancy limits stated in the signed contract. Just because they may choose not to on occassion does not change the fact that they can. So please be aware of this before you buy.
BTW your guide will downplay the occupancy limits if you ask about them.


----------



## dianeschlicht

These arguements always make me laugh.  We usually have 3-4 in a 2 bedroom.  We like our space.  That being said, for one night on our upcoming trip (the first one), we will have 5 in a 1 bedroom.  Why?  Because when I called MS to add that night, a dedicated 2 bedroom was not available, and she suggested I take the 1 bedroom instead of 2 studios or a lock off 2 bedroom.  I know we will be moving New Years Day, but that's no big deal. Sure hope they don't decide to enforce 4 to a 1 bedroom that night either!


----------



## Beach_Bound9

While I'm not one of those room occupancy fanatics constantly repeating the same aurguments (perhaps since thier own family is not 5), I will share that with 3 very young boys, we are very very comfortable having the 5 of us in a 1 bedroom, in fact our boys are too young to have in a bedroom by themselves.   They are still at ages where they need supervision.  However, as our boys get older, we did purchase plenty of points to allow for a two bedroom, they'll need thier own bathroom and space in the future.  I agree with advice that you should purchase enough points to have two bedrooms with a family of five for the future, even if you choose to stay in a one bedroom occasionally while your children are young.  I would submit that this advice is probably even more important and pertinent if you have both boys and girls.  Best wishes on your future purchase.


----------



## Dean

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> While I'm not one of those room occupancy fanatics constantly repeating the same aurguments (perhaps since thier own family is not 5), I will share that with 3 very young boys, we are very very comfortable having the 5 of us in a 1 bedroom, in fact our boys are too young to have in a bedroom by themselves.   They are still at ages where they need supervision.  However, as our boys get older, we did purchase plenty of points to allow for a two bedroom, they'll need thier own bathroom and space in the future.  I agree with advice that you should purchase enough points to have two bedrooms with a family of five for the future, even if you choose to stay in a one bedroom occasionally while your children are young.  I would submit that this advice is probably even more important and pertinent if you have both boys and girls.  Best wishes on your future purchase.


Let me get this straight.  Those who feel the rules should be followed and enforced are fanatics and those that feel they should be able to do what is selfishly advantageous are not.  If it feels good I guess.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Dean said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight.  Those who feel the rules should be followed and enforced are fanatics and those that feel they should be able to do what is selfishly advantageous are not.  If it feels good I guess.



Actually, it seems to me that the debate is really about what the actual rules are.  The written information says a 1 BR sleeps 4, while CMs and MS continue to say that 5 is fine (even if that 5th person is older than 3).

As long as there are rules, there will be those who break them.  However, when rules are CONSISTENT and CLEAR, then they are certainly less likely to be broken.


----------



## Dean

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Actually, it seems to me that the debate is really about what the actual rules are.  The written information says a 1 BR sleeps 4, while CMs and MS continue to say that 5 is fine (even if that 5th person is older than 3).
> 
> As long as there are rules, there will be those who break them.  However, when rules are CONSISTENT and CLEAR, then they are certainly less likely to be broken.


One thing about Disney is that they are not known for following rules consistently.  Thus simply because someone is allowed to do something, even repeatedly, doesn't make it within the rules per se.  I know some would like to make this a 5 people in a 1 BR issue but it has never been that restrictive of a discussion.  DVC has started enforcing the rules on studios and on 1 and 2 BR to a degree.  Pervious to about 9 months ago, 5 or 6 in a studio or 6 in a 1 BR was not that uncommonly allowed by MS, now they are far more strict about it, which I applaud.  However, IMO, a written rule IS the rule.  The only question is whether the rules are being followed.


----------



## jarestel

Dean said:
			
		

> However, IMO, a written rule IS the rule.  The only question is whether the rules are being followed.



If a tree falls in the woods... is it a rule? DVC made the rules and they can certainly enforce or not as they see fit. At this time, they are seeing fit to allow 5 in a 1-BR. Maybe tomorrow they will see things differently, but for now that's the way it is. No sense in letting it drive us crazy, eh?


----------



## Dean

jarestel said:
			
		

> If a tree falls in the woods... is it a rule? DVC made the rules and they can certainly enforce or not as they see fit. At this time, they are seeing fit to allow 5 in a 1-BR. Maybe tomorrow they will see things differently, but for now that's the way it is. No sense in letting it drive us crazy, eh?


It's not driving me crazy, can't speak for anyone else.  As for making the rules, DVC made them then contracted with the members.  While there is a mechanism to change the rules, it would have to go up for a vote to do so.


----------



## Doctor P

Furthermore, in real estate law and timeshare law, the POS is golden and binding and can be enforced, without recourse, at any time.  Furthermore, this point is not only in the POS, it is emphasized in the Product Understanding Checklist.  Again, I am not arguing about how the rule is CURRENTLY being enforced, but the legally binding rule is 4 in a studio or 1BR (actually with no provision for a child under 3), 8 in a 2BR, and 12 in a GV.  This is fact, not opinion, and since many members of this board have offered the defense that they never signed a contract with Disney, never saw these rules, etc., it is important to keep stating the POS policies so that no one gets mislead or misunderstands in looking only at parts of this lengthy thread.


----------



## jarestel

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Furthermore, in real estate law and timeshare law, the POS is golden and binding and can be enforced, without recourse, at any time.  Furthermore, this point is not only in the POS, it is emphasized in the Product Understanding Checklist.  Again, I am not arguing about how the rule is CURRENTLY being enforced, but the legally binding rule is 4 in a studio or 1BR (actually with no provision for a child under 3), 8 in a 2BR, and 12 in a GV.  This is fact, not opinion, and since many members of this board have offered the defense that they never signed a contract with Disney, never saw these rules, etc., it is important to keep stating the POS policies so that no one gets mislead or misunderstands in looking only at parts of this lengthy thread.



Agreed, Dr P. Your interpretation of the occupancy rules are correct as far as I'm concerned, but ( and there's always a but ) DVC is the administrator of the timeshare program and at the moment they are choosing to deviate from the POS. Should they revert to the original language regarding occupancy tomorrow, I don't have a problem with that and will happily comply. But as long as they are currently allowing 5 in a 1-BR, that works for me sometimes, so I plan to take advantage of this when it benefits me to do so.


----------



## Dean

jarestel said:
			
		

> Agreed, Dr P. Your interpretation of the occupancy rules are correct as far as I'm concerned, but ( and there's always a but ) DVC is the administrator of the timeshare program and at the moment they are choosing to deviate from the POS. Should they revert to the original language regarding occupancy tomorrow, I don't have a problem with that and will happily comply. But as long as they are currently allowing 5 in a 1-BR, that works for me sometimes, so I plan to take advantage of this when it benefits me to do so.


As I've always said, anyone who should be upset about this, should be upset with DVC.  Not the members, at least not in the context we are discussing it now.  Of course anyone who blatantly ignores the rules as enforced by DVC (7 in a studio for example) would be in a different category.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> While I'm not one of those room occupancy fanatics constantly repeating the same aurguments (perhaps since thier own family is not 5)...



In my opinion, believing in following rules and obsessively posting the same aurguments time after time after time in this thread regarding what others *have* to do for thier family accomodations are not necessarily equivalent behaviors.  However, for the information of the poster considering purchasing and the number of points they should get, let me identify to them that I am not in what I consider to be in the "room occupancy fanatic camp", I have a family of 5 (with children of the same gender) and support 5 in a one bedroom (and it appears that DVC also supports this position).   However, given that identification of myself and my position on this issue, I still would recommend purchasing enough points for a two bedroom for the future for a family of 5, and have done so myself.  Best wishes in your puchasing decision.


----------



## Dean

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> In my opinion, believing in following rules and obsessively posting the same aurguments time after time after time in this thread regarding what others *have* to do for thier family accomodations are not necessarily equivalent behaviors.


I would agree.  One is expecting DVC to follow the contractual rules as written, the other is practicing situational ethics.


----------



## weloveariel

Are there any 1 br villas that allow 5 in a room??? - we have two adults and 3 children (6,9,12).  It appears we will have to pay for a 2BR, but that really is unneccesary for our kids - they love to sleep on the floor.  Is 4 the max in all the 1BR or studio villas?????

Also - we are planning on going to WDW in early July 2006 - after reading some posts, I am thinking I'd better get moving and get a place booked.  What do experienced Disney travelers suggest for timing??????  Which Villas are most popular - I am considering the Beach Club.

Thank You


----------



## DebbieB

See this longggggggggggg thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569

Basically, member services will tell you it is allowed in a 1 bedroom but no extra bedding or linens are provided.


----------



## weloveariel

WWWWOOOOOWWWW  Thanks!  I guess I am ok with 5 in a 1BR.  Great, that saves a lot of $$$$$$.


----------



## patsal

Are you an owner, renter of points or just making a reservation through CR?  Through DVC MS you'll have no problem putting 5 in the room, but I'm not sure that is true with a reservation through CR.


----------



## weloveariel

I was planning on renting points, but this is all new to me.  From what I can tell, going through CR costs more.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Just remember, you'll only get four bath towels, bedding and beds for four.  You'll have to provide the extras yourself or pay for the extra towels.  

We have three in our family and we've pretty much decided that we might go to two bedrooms from now on because it's just a bit crowded having our son in the living room.  If we invite someone, we will for sure get a two bedroom.  

We're on the fence between the one and two bedroom right now.


----------



## Mary Ellen

weloveariel said:
			
		

> I am considering the Beach Club.


  Don't you have to show a BCV room key for everyone in your party to get access to SAB?  I don't think you get 5 keys for a max 4 room.  Someone _may_ be left out of the pool.


----------



## NMW

Mary Ellen said:
			
		

> Don't you have to show a BCV room key for everyone in your party to get access to SAB?  I don't think you get 5 keys for a max 4 room.  Someone _may_ be left out of the pool.




MS will put all five on the reservation, so 5 keys.


----------



## andrealouise1

We have neighbors traveling with us in Nov. and they have the opportunity to rent points for a BW Villa.  The problem is that they have 3 children.  The youngest is 4, but she's tiny.  Is there any way that they can stay in a villa?


----------



## NMW

Two adults and 3 children can stay in a studio if one of the children in under 3.  If the children are all over 3 years old, they would need to book a 1 bdr villa or a 2 bdr villa.     Keep in mind that even though MS will book a family of 5 in a 1 bdr villa, only bedding for 4 is provided.  They would need to bring an aerobed, sleeping bag, or have 1 of the children sleep in the king bed with them.  I doubt all three kids would fit on the sleeper.    

PS-this will probably get moved to the occupancy thread which is very, very long.  Some people have strong feelings on this issue (kind of like the pool hopping/resuable mug thing).


----------



## spiceycat

there a studio pluses - that would work

the queen bed, double sleeper sofa and a day bed (not really - smaller than a love seat) - but if she is little it will work.

the problem - MS no longers allows member to request the plus studios.

So I have no idea how your friend could get one.

You can call MS and ask.


----------



## CarolMN

andrealouise1 said:
			
		

> We have neighbors traveling with us in Nov. and they have the opportunity to rent points for a BW Villa.  The problem is that they have 3 children.  The youngest is 4, but she's tiny.  Is there any way that they can stay in a villa?


No legal way.  Neither Member Services nor CRO will accept a studio reservation for 5 unless one of the 5 is under 3.  A portable Pac 'n Play is provided for the under 3 child to sleep in.   

Best wishes -


----------



## littlestar

Member Services let us book the studio plus at BWV for five. They just said to bring extra bedding in case we didn't get it at check-in. The plus studios have a small daybed type bench (we had a 5-year-old sleep on it). It was a dedicated studio.


----------



## DrTomorrow

So, how many are allowed in a 1BR?

 Thank you, Oh Keepers of the Occupancy Thread, for making sure that there was something that hadn't changed in the many months since I last posted!


----------



## susieh

When will the Doubting Thomases on here believe that you CAN book a 1 bed villa for 5.

I spoke to MS yesterday and the guy I spoke to said they have written instructions to allow it. 

I dont disagree with those who say it isnt in the contract but for them to tell people they cant do it and that MS will not allow it is just plain wrong. Why try and spoil someone elses vacation for no reason.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Just as long as the person who hasn't stayed there before realizes that they only have bedding and towels for four persons (unless one of them is under three and can sleep in the pack and play).  

I'd hate to show up somewhere expecting space for five persons, maybe counting on a rollaway bed, and getting there and not having any place for the fifth person to sleep.  

CRO will not book 5 in a one bedroom.  I wish MS would stick with that, too.


----------



## DebbieB

spiceycat said:
			
		

> there a studio pluses - that would work
> 
> the queen bed, double sleeper sofa and a day bed (not really - smaller than a love seat) - but if she is little it will work.
> 
> the problem - MS no longers allows member to request the plus studios.
> 
> So I have no idea how your friend could get one.
> 
> You can call MS and ask.



They don't allow a request or is it they won't guarantee it?


----------



## susieh

Deb and Bill - why do you say "CRO will not book 5 in a one bedroom. I wish MS would stick with that, too".  ?

It does not harm you if MS allow 5 in a 1 bed villa and it might make the difference between being and not being able to afford a trip to WDW for someone else.  

For myself, we wanted to go for Christmas one year and take our nephew (aged 15) as he has a severely disabled brother and his parents can't go away on holiday unless Gareth is in respite care - this is not possible at Christmas. Paul really wanted to come with us to WDW and we wanted to give him that opportunity. If we had needed to book a 2 bed we would not have been able to afford it (insufficient points) and Paul would not have been able to come with us.  Because we could book a 1 bed he could


----------



## Dean

susieh said:
			
		

> Deb and Bill - why do you say "CRO will not book 5 in a one bedroom. I wish MS would stick with that, too".  ?
> 
> It does not harm you if MS allow 5 in a 1 bed villa and it might make the difference between being and not being able to afford a trip to WDW for someone else.


It's been a while since we discussed this aspect.  But there are costs and consequences to putting extra people in units.  These include wear and tear, parking issues, pool usage, restaurant crowding and the like.  It also affects availability because if one squeezes into a unit this time, they will have more points to compete with later.  Yes I know that there may be a small room extra during the stay in question. 

IMO, any other option that also might affect the "costs" negatives has NO impact on this discussion and is just like when my kids say "everyone else is doing it".  Such as slobs who abuse the room.  Nor does the fact that some have less than occupancy as this is expected when a resort is planned.


----------



## pplasky

susieh said:
			
		

> Deb and Bill - why do you say "CRO will not book 5 in a one bedroom. I wish MS would stick with that, too".  ?
> 
> It does not harm you if MS allow 5 in a 1 bed villa and it might make the difference between being and not being able to afford a trip to WDW for someone else.
> 
> For myself, we wanted to go for Christmas one year and take our nephew (aged 15) as he has a severely disabled brother and his parents can't go away on holiday unless Gareth is in respite care - this is not possible at Christmas. Paul really wanted to come with us to WDW and we wanted to give him that opportunity. If we had needed to book a 2 bed we would not have been able to afford it (insufficient points) and Paul would not have been able to come with us.  Because we could book a 1 bed he could



Because there are a few people on this board who can't get passed the fact that there are those of with 5 who would prefer a one-bedroom, for a plethora of different reasons, lower points being just one.  These are people who obviously can afford many more points or who do not have children and therefore don't really care.  We get the same responses(from the same people) everytime this topic is brought up.  The fact is MS allows people to book 5 in a 1BR at the present time and those of us who need to do so will.


----------



## mickeysgal

Dean said:
			
		

> It's been a while since we discussed this aspect.  But there are costs and consequences to putting extra people in units.  These include wear and tear, parking issues, pool usage, restaurant crowding and the like.  It also affects availability because if one squeezes into a unit this time, they will have more points to compete with later.  Yes I know that there may be a small room extra during the stay in question.
> 
> IMO, any other option that also might affect the "costs" negatives has NO impact on this discussion and is just like when my kids say "everyone else is doing it".  Such as slobs who abuse the room.  Nor does the fact that some have less than occupancy as this is expected when a resort is planned.



I guess I can see this argument from both sides.  How does having more points because a family of 5 decided to "squeeze" into a one bedroom give them more points to compete with later, any different from those people that choose to check out on a Friday and Saturday to "save points"?   Doesn't that produce the same sort of reservation/points availability competition that you're referring to?  Why isn't there a general backlash against those that do that?  Why...because its allowed, of course.  Same as MS allowing 5 in a one bedroom is currently allowed.  What about those that reserve a two bedroom that they really don't need?  Granted, maybe that was all that was available at the time, but I know that friends of ours, (a family of 4) routinely reserve a two bedroom just because they have the points to burn (lucky them!).  And that is certainly their choice.  However, doesn't that technically  produce unnecessary wear and tear of these larger units as well as decrease availability for those that really need them?


----------



## Dean

mickeysgal said:
			
		

> I guess I can see this argument from both sides.  How does having more points because a family of 5 decided to "squeeze" into a one bedroom give them more points to compete with later, any different from those people that choose to check out on a Friday and Saturday to "save points"?   Doesn't that produce the same sort of reservation/points availability competition that you're referring to?  Why isn't there a general backlash against those that do that?  Why...because its allowed, of course.  Same as MS allowing 5 in a one bedroom is currently allowed.  What about those that reserve a two bedroom that they really don't need?  Granted, maybe that was all that was available at the time, but I know that friends of ours, (a family of 4) routinely reserve a two bedroom just because they have the points to burn (lucky them!).  And that is certainly their choice.  However, doesn't that technically  produce unnecessary wear and tear of these larger units as well as decrease availability for those that really need them?


The difference is that one is contractual and one is actually in violation of the written contract.  I addressed your last point in anticipation.  The system was actually designed with the idea that the units would have an average occupancy much lower than the max occupancy, just like any hotel or timeshare.  I suspect these calculation account for a minimal amount of room stuffing but not anywhere near the degree that happens when it's condoned by the management company and reservation system.  At least DVC has clamped down on the studio and 2 BR, which I am glad of.  Hopefully they will eventually do the same for the 1 Br.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

pplasky said:
			
		

> Because there are a few people on this board who can't get passed the fact that there are those of with 5 who would prefer a one-bedroom, for a plethora of different reasons, lower points being just one.  These are people who obviously can afford many more points or who do not have children and therefore don't really care.  We get the same responses(from the same people) everytime this topic is brought up.  The fact is MS allows people to book 5 in a 1BR at the present time and those of us who need to do so will.


I'd have to agree with you on the above, well said.


			
				susieh said:
			
		

> When will the Doubting Thomases on here believe that you CAN book a 1 bed villa for 5.
> 
> I spoke to MS yesterday and the guy I spoke to said they have written instructions to allow it.
> 
> I dont disagree with those who say it isnt in the contract but for them to tell people they cant do it and that MS will not allow it is just plain wrong. Why try and spoil someone elses vacation for no reason.



Very well said.  Thank you for sharing your well stated views, they make a great deal of sense.


----------



## mickeysgal

It would be nice if there was a happy medium such as possibly converting a very, very small number of one-bedrooms at each resort with two double beds instead of a single king sized bed.  For those with small children, the two bedroom can be a complete waste of space and points.  Certainly this would solve the bedding problem and the unit wouln't appear as "stuffed" with a family size of 5.  I wonder if other timeshares have this alternative type of layouts available.   I think what folks struggle with is a room designed for bedding for 4 with the only larger alternative being a unit designed for 8.  It would be nice if Disney, in their next resort design, would consider this type of option.


----------



## Doctor P

FWIW, the industry standard in the timeshare industry is 6 in a 2BR, so I'm not sure that "what other timeshares do" is going to support expanding occupancy limits.


----------



## Dean

mickeysgal said:
			
		

> It would be nice if there was a happy medium such as possibly converting a very, very small number of one-bedrooms at each resort with two double beds instead of a single king sized bed.  For those with small children, the two bedroom can be a complete waste of space and points.  Certainly this would solve the bedding problem and the unit wouln't appear as "stuffed" with a family size of 5.  I wonder if other timeshares have this alternative type of layouts available.   I think what folks struggle with is a room designed for bedding for 4 with the only larger alternative being a unit designed for 8.  It would be nice if Disney, in their next resort design, would consider this type of option.


As a rule no.  Timeshares are generally designed for 2 people for studios and 1 BR and 4 for a 2 BR with the possibility of adding 2 more to most unit sizes by sacrificing privacy and elbow room.  There are a few resorts that have alternate unit types such as a 1 BR sleep 6.  They usually give no more privacy for the extra 2 than the LR does.  Many are loft units and even then, they almost always trade the same as a regular unit of the same number of BR.  

Most timeshare are very hard line on occupancy.  A friend of my wife's was asked to sign a contract when they checked in to a Shipyard (HH) timeshare that if they went over the occupancy they would pay an extra fee AND get down to occupancy, then leave in 2 hours if they didn't.  

Not aimed at you but it seems a good place to add it.  I am amazed and amused at those that feel DVC should alter the entire scheme of their timeshare plan for their personal situation.  5 or more in one family is a tough deal for any travel choice, no reason to expect DVC would be any different. Like anything else, it's not the asking or wishing for the flexibility that I have a problem with, it is those with the actual expectation that are the issue.  I wish my last car had been half the price it was, but when I went to complete the deal, they didn't think that was such a good idea.


----------



## Beach_Bound9

mickeysgal said:
			
		

> It would be nice if there was a happy medium such as possibly converting a very, very small number of one-bedrooms at each resort with two double beds instead of a single king sized bed.  For those with small children, the two bedroom can be a complete waste of space and points.  Certainly this would solve the bedding problem and the unit wouln't appear as "stuffed" with a family size of 5.  I wonder if other timeshares have this alternative type of layouts available.   I think what folks struggle with is a room designed for bedding for 4 with the only larger alternative being a unit designed for 8.  It would be nice if Disney, in their next resort design, would consider this type of option.



Actually, I like the set up of the king bed and have no interest in there being a change in teh bed arrangements.  I'm also very appreciative that MS now has written instructions and that it has been communicated as approved by my guide who is very reliable that 5 in a one bedroom is OK.  I feel it is up to us to make any bedding alterations, cots, etc, to accomodate the 3rd child.  Frankly, if our family had two different genders of children, it wouldn't be comfortable for us.  Given that all our children are still small and the same gender, a one bedroom is plenty of space.  The second bedroom would go totally unused until our children get older.  It is also consistent with our stays at other hotels like Embassy Suites, Hyatt Suites, etc.

But, should the next resort have different room configurations to better meet customer needs for sale, seems perfectly reasonble to me.  Seems very resonable to make the suggestion your making for the next resort.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Good Lord, double beds do not belong in DVC.  Except for those sleeper sofas in some of the studios.  I wish they could have been queen sized as well, but there just wasn't room for the queen sized sleeper sofa with the queen sized bed in some of the studios. 

Leave them over at the Values and Moderates.  That's why I refuse to stay in a value or moderate for more than one night.  I refuse to stay in most Hampton Inns because they only have double beds.  

I guess it really comes down to this.  If you can't afford to stay in DVC the way it was designed, maybe you shouldn't stay there at all.


----------



## Sammie

Doctor P said:
			
		

> FWIW, the industry standard in the timeshare industry is 6 in a 2BR, so I'm not sure that "what other timeshares do" is going to support expanding occupancy limits.



I truly do not think most DVCers based on comments posted on these forums want Disney to follow the industry standard. Most are certainly not as lenient. Occupany levels are heavily enforced and regulated. Violaters are fined or evicted. NS is also not an area not up for discussion. Most have you sign a contract at checkin that any trace of smoke even on the patio or balcony of a NS unit is automatic $500 fine. 

As to sneaking people in and they not knowing, one timeshare I frequent on the coast of Florida offers rewards to other members to turn in those in violation of occupany levels. Believe me when you know everyone at the resort is watching you, it's very hard to get away with a violation of the rules.

So unless you want strict enforcement of the contract I would not be asking for standards set by other timeshares.


----------



## susieh

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Good Lord, double beds do not belong in DVC.  Except for those sleeper sofas in some of the studios.  I wish they could have been queen sized as well, but there just wasn't room for the queen sized sleeper sofa with the queen sized bed in some of the studios.



I don't know if the poster is from the UK but the term 'double bed' is not used over here in the same way as it is in the US. Most of us have 4ft 6ins wide beds (we call those double beds), 5ft wide beds are Queen Size and 6ft are King Size. Single beds are 3ft wide - the term 'twin beds' is used for a hotel room with two single beds in it.


----------



## Deb & Bill

susieh said:
			
		

> I don't know if the poster is from the UK but the term 'double bed' is not used over here in the same way as it is in the US. Most of us have 4ft 6ins wide beds (we call those double beds), 5ft wide beds are Queen Size and 6ft are King Size. Single beds are 3ft wide - the term 'twin beds' is used for a hotel room with two single beds in it.



Double beds in the US are also  54" wide.  The same width as two crib sized mattresses. Not wide enough for two adults.  Two twins are the same width as a king sized mattress, but not as long.


----------



## pplasky

Beach_Bound9 said:
			
		

> Actually, I like the set up of the king bed and have no interest in there being a change in teh bed arrangements.  I'm also very appreciative that MS now has written instructions and that it has been communicated as approved by my guide who is very reliable that 5 in a one bedroom is OK.  I feel it is up to us to make any bedding alterations, cots, etc, to accomodate the 3rd child.  Frankly, if our family had two different genders of children, it wouldn't be comfortable for us.  Given that all our children are still small and the same gender, a one bedroom is plenty of space.  The second bedroom would go totally unused until our children get older.  It is also consistent with our stays at other hotels like Embassy Suites, Hyatt Suites, etc.
> 
> But, should the next resort have different room configurations to better meet customer needs for sale, seems perfectly reasonble to me.  Seems very resonable to make the suggestion your making for the next resort.



I agree totally.  Although my three children are not of the same gender, which may soon cause us to want a 2BR, they all still sleep in the same bed at home, so naturally they do so on vacation as well.  We usually stay in Suite hotel, all of which accept all five of us on a reservation.  We have also stayed in Disney Deluxes(with all 5 on the ressie), which are considerably smaller than a DVC 1BR, and made out fine.  I do not really care what the rest of the timeshare community does, I own DVC, they let me have 5 in a 1BR(whether in the contractual terms or not) and it works fine for us.


----------



## Luigi's Girl

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Double beds in the US are also  54" wide.  The same width as two crib sized mattresses. Not wide enough for two adults.  Two twins are the same width as a king sized mattress, but not as long.



With no disrespect to Deb & Bill, my DH and I have slept on a double bed for the past 18 years and we fit just fine. DH is 6'1" and even though I'm just 5 feet tall and 100 lbs I think I'm still considered an adult.  All I'm saying is that what might not be comfortable for some may be perfectly fine for someone else.


----------



## WEHAVEM

We are seriously considering buying into DVC but after reading that the studios and 1 bedrooms can only accomodate a family of 4 and a child under 3 it probably doesn't make sense for us long term unless we buy in at 250 pts (2 bedroom) which makes it a bit pricey.  We have twin boys 6 years old and a daughter 5 months old, is the 4 to a room strictly enforced?  any help here would be very much appreciated.

Kathy & Kyle


----------



## Deb & Bill

You are correct that the studio and one bedroom have an occupancy of four.  They also allow one under the age of three.  Member Services has been allowing five in a one bedroom with no additional bedding or linens.  So as long as they will allow your reservation, you would be okay. But if they decide to enforce the four in a room, you would need a two bedroom.  Even if you buy in now with less than 250 points, you would definitely need an add-on in the future to give your kids a little privacy as they get older.  

You might want to buy those extra points now while they are still cheaper.  I've only seen points go up since we bought in back in 1997.  We got our first points for $62.50 per point.  Last points we bought were about $72 per point. 

If you could swing a resale, you might be able to get those points a little cheaper than directly through Disney.  But you might also be interested in the longer length contract with SSR (2054 vs 2042) and I'm not to sure about much savings buying resale on SSR.


----------



## Anewman

WEHAVEM said:
			
		

> We are seriously considering buying into DVC but after reading that the studios and 1 bedrooms can only accomodate a family of 4 and a child under 3 it probably doesn't make sense for us long term unless we buy in at 250 pts (2 bedroom) which makes it a bit pricey.  We have twin boys 6 years old and a daughter 5 months old, is the 4 to a room strictly enforced?  any help here would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Kathy & Kyle



Well the rules are not enforced any stricter than if paying cash at a Value or Moderate. No ROOM CHECKS or asking everyone to go to front desk at check in time.  It is somewhat on the Honor system.

But even buying enough points to house a party of five still makes more sense than paying cash for accomidations for 5(where it is allowed).  

The FW Cabins are about as low(on site, price wise) that you can go for 5-6 persons.  During October and November Cabins run $1960 per week, other than Thanksgiving a week in a 2bedroom(SSR) takes 255 points.  Once the purchase price is paid off maintance fees on those 255 points comes to WAY LESS than that $1960, with the current fees it would be $976.  Trust me that 2Bedroom at SSR is much nicer than a FW cabin,  a week in a 2bedroom  during the same timeframe retails for over 4K is it terrible to be able to pay less than the cost of a CABIN for the next 50 years?

But if going every other year instead of yearly, 150 points would be more than enough.


----------



## WEHAVEM

Hi...Thanks for your feedback, this really doesn't become an issue for a few years due to our daughter being under 3 and and by then we'll probably look at banking the points and taking a DVC Vacation every two years and either buy points off of a member for stays in between or an AP discount at a resort...the deposit is down and we are close to becoming members, will be vacationing at Saratoga Springs for 5 nights starting on Nov. 16th and that's when we'll (hopefully) sign all of the docs after our tour to complete our purchase   .

Kathy & Kyle

  

Kristian, Kyle, Kaylen


----------



## SueOKW

I think you will be very happy you bought into this now.  The every other year plan works as well as renting points.  Someday you will get the dreaded addonitis and it will all be moot.

I love SSR - haven't stayed there yet, but the decor is so pretty to me.


----------



## shellbelle1971

Our family has six children: 4 boys ages 12, 8, 6, and 3, and 2 girls ages 10 and 6 months. One of the big attractions for us was the higher stated occupancy in a 2-br. We always want to be "legal", but finding any unit at all that permits this number can be challenging--we're frankly tired of having to "sneak" 8 into a Residence Inn which technically only permits 6, so we're just happy to find a place which meets our needs.

Now for the question: we like to sometimes take Grandma & Grandpa or aunt & uncle, etc with us when we travel. If YOU, dear experienced DVC-ers were planning for our family of 8 plus another couple, would you choose the 3 bedroom grand villa, or would you go with a 2-br + 1-br or 2-br + studio, or what? Just trying to think this through.


----------



## Nanajo1

shellbelle1971 said:
			
		

> Our family has six children: 4 boys ages 12, 8, 6, and 3, and 2 girls ages 10 and 6 months. One of the big attractions for us was the higher stated occupancy in a 2-br. We always want to be "legal", but finding any unit at all that permits this number can be challenging--we're frankly tired of having to "sneak" 8 into a Residence Inn which technically only permits 6, so we're just happy to find a place which meets our needs.
> 
> Now for the question: we like to sometimes take Grandma & Grandpa or aunt & uncle, etc with us when we travel. If YOU, dear experienced DVC-ers were planning for our family of 8 plus another couple, would you choose the 3 bedroom grand villa, or would you go with a 2-br + 1-br or 2-br + studio, or what? Just trying to think this through.



Trying to think this through. In the GV assuming you, DH and the baby would be in the MBR, then the boys would all be in one of the bedrooms. Would your 10yo dd share the 2nd bedroom with the visitors or would she sleep on the pull out sofa and your guests get the 2nd bedroom?
Another GV scenerio is your guests get the MBR, the boys have their bedroom and you DH, baby and DD get the 2nd bedroom, no one sleeps on the sofa. I like having the living room free of sleepers.
As far as getting a 2BR and either a studio or 1br I think that depends on how much time your guests will spend in their villa. If they will be in your villa for shared meals etc then I think the studio would be fine.


----------



## Dean

shellbelle1971 said:
			
		

> Our family has six children: 4 boys ages 12, 8, 6, and 3, and 2 girls ages 10 and 6 months. One of the big attractions for us was the higher stated occupancy in a 2-br. We always want to be "legal", but finding any unit at all that permits this number can be challenging--we're frankly tired of having to "sneak" 8 into a Residence Inn which technically only permits 6, so we're just happy to find a place which meets our needs.
> 
> Now for the question: we like to sometimes take Grandma & Grandpa or aunt & uncle, etc with us when we travel. If YOU, dear experienced DVC-ers were planning for our family of 8 plus another couple, would you choose the 3 bedroom grand villa, or would you go with a 2-br + 1-br or 2-br + studio, or what? Just trying to think this through.


For OKW either is OK.  The 2 BR plus studio will be less points and give you flexibility if the others were to cancel.  But the GV are simply cool.  For the rest of the resorts including SSR, I'd do the 2 BR plus stdio regardless because of the points premium.


----------



## DrTomorrow

I'd put the family in another studio regardless, just to keep the trip friendly .


----------



## EAP'sDAD

On my recent trip I was having a conversation with a CM about the fact that I am allowed to have 5 in a 1br now. What I was told was that rule was made when you would receive free admission to the park with your DVC membership. Now that they no longer do that the rule hasn't been enforced, nor will it.


----------



## kjm4

Do any of the one bedroom DVC resorts sleep five?  My wife, mom, D/D's   (1,3 and 5) and I would like to share a one bedroom.  The infant will sleep in a crib and the other two will cuddle up with whoever will snuggle.  A two bedroom would be a waste.  Sorry, mom gets the pullout.


----------



## Disney  Doll

4 people. 5 if one is under age 3 and can sleep in a pack & play.


----------



## NMW

kjm4 said:
			
		

> Do any of the one bedroom DVC resorts sleep five?  My wife, mom, D/D's   (1,3 and 5) and I would like to share a one bedroom.  The infant will sleep in a crib and the other two will cuddle up with whoever will snuggle.  A two bedroom would be a waste.  Sorry, mom gets the pullout.




Yes, member Services will probably book this for you.  They allow 5 in a 1 bdr (the baby would not count).  Once the baby is three years old however, you'd need a 2 bdr because then you'd be 6!  Good luck.


----------



## ClarabelleCow

kjm4 said:
			
		

> Do any of the one bedroom DVC resorts sleep five?  My wife, mom, D/D's   (1,3 and 5) and I would like to share a one bedroom.  The infant will sleep in a crib and the other two will cuddle up with whoever will snuggle.  A two bedroom would be a waste.  Sorry, mom gets the pullout.



2 Bedroom a Waste!!  No way, Mom and Dad in master, baby in crib, Grandma in one bed and the 3 and 5 year old in the other!!!!!  ability to get the kids to bed and chill in the living room, three tv's!!  I would go for it!


And Disney will get you bed rails, my son was out of a crib before he was two, he was a climber!!  once in a big boy bed, he never left!!  but at Disney we did get the bed rails and it was great!


----------



## Dean

NMW said:
			
		

> Yes, member Services will probably book this for you.  They allow 5 in a 1 bdr (the baby would not count).  Once the baby is three years old however, you'd need a 2 bdr because then you'd be 6!  Good luck.


MS is consistently inconsistent in this area.  However, the impression I have gotten from MS is that they would count the baby.  While they will allow 5 regardless of age, I believe 6 including an infant would be over what MS would generally allow.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Yes Dean is correct.  They would allow one under age 3 in the pack and play.  So Mom, Dad, grandma and 3 children would not be allowed.  Plus, with one bathroom, that would be rather cramped!


----------



## FreeTime

I agree that it would not be allowed "legally." If the ressie was made without listing everyone it would be. However, people should not do this. We will have 5 in a 2BR in June and GASP! had 4 in a 2 br in Oct. And this was 2 adults and a 4 &5 year old! I think that many in a 1 br would be a nightmare!


----------



## NMW

CarolAnnC said:
			
		

> Yes Dean is correct.  They would allow one under age 3 in the pack and play.  So Mom, Dad, grandma and 3 children would not be allowed.  Plus, with one bathroom, that would be rather cramped!




I agree it would be cramped!  I think it's gramdma that would push it.  Three little ones and two parents in a 1 bdr would be fine.  We did it all the time at the BC and the POLY in regular hotel rooms.  Plus, one of the little ones would be in a crib.  I have to agree with the people who suggested a 2 bdr if you plan to bring the grandmother, you'd all be way more comfortable.


----------



## NMW

Dean said:
			
		

> MS is consistently inconsistent in this area.  However, the impression I have gotten from MS is that they would count the baby.  While they will allow 5 regardless of age, I believe 6 including an infant would be over what MS would generally allow.




That's interesting.  I just guessed that the infant would not count.  We know people who have put 6 in a 1 bdr two times now.  However, two of the 6 are infant twins (they were age 1 and 2 for the two trips they took).  The other two children are under 5.  They just bought 200 more OKW points to always do 2 bdr stays now that the twins will be 3 years old this year.  But as you point out, MS is consistently inconsistent.  LOL  Maybe they were just lucky or maybe it was because 2 of the kids were in pack and plays??  Who knows.


----------



## Dean

NMW said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  I just guessed that the infant would not count.  We know people who have put 6 in a 1 bdr two times now.  However, two of the 6 are infant twins (they were age 1 and 2 for the two trips they took).  The other two children are under 5.  They just bought 200 more OKW points to always do 2 bdr stays now that the twins will be 3 years old this year.  But as you point out, MS is consistently inconsistent.  LOL  Maybe they were just lucky or maybe it was because 2 of the kids were in pack and plays??  Who knows.


Legally the occupancy is 4/4/8/12 for the various size units.  Even the "one under three" is something that has been added only unofficially and one should not kid themselves to believe they do not count in occupancy considerations.  If you tell MS or CRO who all will be there and it is allowed, that is one thing.  To lie and not admit all that will be in the unit is quite another, and unethical IMO.


----------



## DrTomorrow

EAP'sDAD said:
			
		

> On my recent trip I was having a conversation with a CM about the fact that I am allowed to have 5 in a 1br now. What I was told was *that rule was made when you would receive free admission to the park with your DVC membership.* Now that they no longer do that the rule hasn't been enforced, nor will it.


 No offense, but the bolded quote doesn't seem to make sense. They stopped giving away free admission years before SSR opened, yet we were told of the 4/4/8/12 occupancy limits when we bought in. If these limits really were a vestigial remnant of days gone by, they certainly would have eliminated them when planning & selling their biggest DVC Resort.


----------



## Dean

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> No offense, but the bolded quote doesn't seem to make sense. They stopped giving away free admission years before SSR opened, yet we were told of the 4/4/8/12 occupancy limits when we bought in. If these limits really were a vestigial remnant of days gone by, they certainly would have eliminated them when planning & selling their biggest DVC Resort.


Since the number of free tickets were set up front, any occupancy flexibility would not have changed this one way or another.  A studio got 2, a 1 BR 2, & a 2 BR 4.


----------



## westjones

NMW said:
			
		

> MS will put all five on the reservation, so 5 keys.



If MS will put all five people on a reservation for a 1 bedroom, then can you put 9 people in a two bedroom (because that is the same as a 1 bedroom with 5 people and a Studio with 4 people).

Has anyone done this.  I am just curious because I saw it asked on another discussion group and I told the person to call an ask because it only makes sense to me that you could do this if 5 people are allowed in a 1 bedroom now.  (Luckily we only have 4 in our family, so I haven't had to deal with this issue, but I am curious as we have friends thinking of buying DVC and they have a larger family).

DJ


----------



## susieh

We had 9 in a 2 bed in August 2001.

The 9 were:- 

family of 4 (2 adults, 2 daughters age 14 and 17) - shared the 2nd bedroom
family of 4 plus friend (2 adults, 2 sons, friend - the 3 lads were aged 17,17.19) - mum and dad shared the sofabed, 3 lads shared the king size bed.

All slept well, all were on the reservation - no problems whatsoever


----------



## NMW

Dean said:
			
		

> Legally the occupancy is 4/4/8/12 for the various size units.  Even the "one under three" is something that has been added only unofficially and one should not kid themselves to believe they do not count in occupancy considerations.  If you tell MS or CRO who all will be there and it is allowed, that is one thing.  To lie and not admit all that will be in the unit is quite another, and unethical IMO.




No they never lied to MS.  They were upfront about the twins putting the "number" at 6 and MS booked it for them.  I think it was more of a safety issue for them as the other two children were quite young as well as having the babies in pack and plays.  They did not want the older 2 kids to have a door in their bedroom.  They bought more points now that the twins are 3 to be more comfortable since they are no longer in pack and plays and don't want to break any rules.  Now they are 6 in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## Dean

NMW said:
			
		

> No they never lied to MS.  They were upfront about the twins putting the "number" at 6 and MS booked it for them.  I think it was more of a safety issue for them as the other two children were quite young as well as having the babies in pack and plays.  They did not want the older 2 kids to have a door in their bedroom.  They bought more points now that the twins are 3 to be more comfortable since they are no longer in pack and plays and don't want to break any rules.  Now they are 6 in a 2 bedroom.


Reinforcing the idea that MS is inconsistent.  However, we've had a number of people post on this board over the years that they were not upfront with MS about the occupancy just as we've had many state they told MS they were over and were booked.


----------



## westjones

Hi!  A while ago someone on this board posted that at BWVs they have some studio-plus rooms that have an extra daybed.  You can put 4 adults and a child small enough to fit on the daybed in those rooms.  It seems to be one of those little secrets that isn't put out there a lot.  Yesterday, I called and checked on this for my family (3 adults, 1 fourteen year old, 1 six year old) and it was no problem to book it!  They did say they couldn't guarantee the daybed would be there and I asked if we could just be an air mattress as an alternative so that we could still have 5 in that room, they said sure.  They even called BWVs while I was on the line to check to see if they had the studio-plus rooms in the standard views as well as the preferred (they do--but we have to get preferred view because there wasn't a standard room for all the days we needed).

This is going to work out great for us because we are able to treat our family to a nice room, and our family of 4 is also staying there too.  So there will be 9 of us!  We have never had a vacation together before and everyone is so excited.  I was only able to book for 4 nights because that was all the points I had--but two rooms for 4 nights isn't bad!  

Anyway, just wanted to let you know that at BWVs there is the option for 5 in a room for awhile (until your youngest gets too big for the daybed).  

Good Luck!
DJ


----------



## Par8hed

Permitted or not, 5 in a studio is an awful tight fit.


----------



## Chuck S

westjones said:
			
		

> Hi! A while ago someone on this board posted that at BWVs they have some studio-plus rooms that have an extra daybed. You can put 4 adults and a child small enough to fit on the daybed in those rooms. It seems to be one of those little secrets that isn't put out there a lot. Yesterday, I called and checked on this for my family (3 adults, 1 fourteen year old, 1 six year old) and it was no problem to book it! They did say they couldn't guarantee the daybed would be there and I asked if we could just be an air mattress as an alternative so that we could still have 5 in that room, they said sure. They even called BWVs while I was on the line to check to see if they had the studio-plus rooms in the standard views as well as the preferred (they do--but we have to get preferred view because there wasn't a standard room for all the days we needed).
> 
> This is going to work out great for us because we are able to treat our family to a nice room, and our family of 4 is also staying there too. So there will be 9 of us! We have never had a vacation together before and everyone is so excited. I was only able to book for 4 nights because that was all the points I had--but two rooms for 4 nights isn't bad!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know that at BWVs there is the option for 5 in a room for awhile (until your youngest gets too big for the daybed).
> 
> Good Luck!
> DJ


 
Have you ever seen those "daybeds" in the dedicated studios at BWV?  They are basically a smal chest with a padded foam top.  I would not consider it suitable for any child to sleep upon.


----------



## rocketriter

You already have almost enough points to put your family into a 2-bedroom every other year at pretty much any season. You might be able to top up with a small add-on without going all the way up to 250 points, so long as every other year works for you.


----------



## pmcpmc

you will get bitten by the add on demon once you have tried the larger accomadation.


----------



## crisi

WEHAVEM said:
			
		

> Hi...Thanks for your feedback, this really doesn't become an issue for a few years due to our daughter being under 3 and and by then we'll probably look at banking the points and taking a DVC Vacation every two years and either buy points off of a member for stays in between or an AP discount at a resort...the deposit is down and we are close to becoming members, will be vacationing at Saratoga Springs for 5 nights starting on Nov. 16th and that's when we'll (hopefully) sign all of the docs after our tour to complete our purchase   .
> 
> Kathy & Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> Kristian, Kyle, Kaylen




We do the every other year thing.  This year we booked an extra night at AKL for cash.  You can always rent a few spare points from another member as well.  Another option is to buy OKW resale - you'll be more comfortable with five in the one bedroom longer, and you'll get more value for your points (bigger rooms, lower point cost).

While occupancy isn't currently strictly enforced, you are buying for the long term.  Buy what IS and consider what MIGHT BE.  You don't want to buy assuming they don't ever enforce occupancy to have it be the next thing DVC does.  Likewise, don't buy assuming they will guarentee non-smoking or put Villas at the Poly sometime in the future - might never happen.


----------



## robinb

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen those "daybeds" in the dedicated studios at BWV? They are basically a smal chest with a padded foam top. I would not consider it suitable for any child to sleep upon.



Here is a picture of the day bed from our BWV Studio last NYE:





Please ignore the junk on it .  My 6 year old DD insisted on sleeping on it a couple nights.  IIRC, the patterned cover comes off and there are sheets underneath.


----------



## paults

if you don't use pts for FRI/SAT stays and just do Sun to Thur 5 nts you can get a 2 bedroom in May for 150 pts at BWV standard, or 135 at OKW or 170 at BCV BWVP, VWL. use the pts board and look at your options for when you want to stay. The only time we use pts for Fri/Sat is if they need to be use up.


----------



## jennypenny

Does anyone else find it funny that there are studios that sleep 5 officially, but no 1 bedrooms that do??

Another DVC quirk.

Jenny


----------



## robinb

jennypenny said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find it funny that there are studios that sleep 5 officially, but no 1 bedrooms that do??
> 
> Another DVC quirk.
> 
> Jenny



The studios with daybeds are all dedicated studios at BWV.  The day bed goes on the wall where the door to the 1BR would be.  I don't think there would be any room for a day bed in a 1BR unless there are dedicated 1BRs too.


----------



## Johnnie Fedora

I thought I've seen posts about Vero Inn rooms that sleep 5 or even 6.  Does anyone know about this?


----------



## westjones

robinb said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of the day bed from our BWV Studio last NYE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the junk on it .  My 6 year old DD insisted on sleeping on it a couple nights.  IIRC, the patterned cover comes off and there are sheets underneath.




Thanks!  I didn't know there were sheets underneath!  That is great!  Actually, from what Grandma says, the 6 year old will probably just end up in bed with them (that is what has happened in the past), so we really just need the 'space' for 5 people, they would actually be fine in any of the rooms, it is just at BWVs they allow 5 in the room.  They are VERY excited about this trip!  I don't think anyone will mind being a little crowded.  

Thanks for the picture!
DJ


----------



## Halle

Please don't be upset with me but I am a rules person.  I cringe when I read that people want to put more people in a studio, one bedroom, 2 Bdr or GV than is allowed.  It only adds wear and tear to the resort and stress to your vacation.


----------



## westjones

Johnnie Fedora said:
			
		

> I thought I've seen posts about Vero Inn rooms that sleep 5 or even 6.  Does anyone know about this?




I don't remember reading this (but it could be true).  What I do remember is that it is possible to get adjoining Inn Rooms at VB that then makes room for up to 8 people.  If you get the standard view it can save a lot of points to do this instead of getting the larger units.

DJ

(I haven't tried this myself, but I do remember reading about it on this board)


----------



## Dean

westjones said:
			
		

> Hi!  A while ago someone on this board posted that at BWVs they have some studio-plus rooms that have an extra daybed.  You can put 4 adults and a child small enough to fit on the daybed in those rooms.  It seems to be one of those little secrets that isn't put out there a lot.  Yesterday, I called and checked on this for my family (3 adults, 1 fourteen year old, 1 six year old) and it was no problem to book it!  They did say they couldn't guarantee the daybed would be there and I asked if we could just be an air mattress as an alternative so that we could still have 5 in that room, they said sure.  They even called BWVs while I was on the line to check to see if they had the studio-plus rooms in the standard views as well as the preferred (they do--but we have to get preferred view because there wasn't a standard room for all the days we needed).
> 
> This is going to work out great for us because we are able to treat our family to a nice room, and our family of 4 is also staying there too.  So there will be 9 of us!  We have never had a vacation together before and everyone is so excited.  I was only able to book for 4 nights because that was all the points I had--but two rooms for 4 nights isn't bad!
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know that at BWVs there is the option for 5 in a room for awhile (until your youngest gets too big for the daybed).
> 
> Good Luck!
> DJ


There's no way to know or guarantee the studio plus.  Besides, the official occupancy is till 4 so no one get too excited.


----------



## CarolMN

Johnnie Fedora said:
			
		

> I thought I've seen posts about Vero Inn rooms that sleep 5 or even 6.  Does anyone know about this?


We stayed in an Ocean view room that had two queen beds and a sofa sleeper.  There were only 3 of us, so we didn't use the sofa for sleeping  - IIRC, it would have worked for 1 adult or possibly two children.   The room itslef was wonderful  - wall of windows overlooking the ocean and a balcony overlooking the pool.

Best wishes -


----------



## westjones

CarolMN said:
			
		

> We stayed in an Ocean view room that had two queen beds and a sofa sleeper.  There were only 3 of us, so we didn't use the sofa for sleeping  - IIRC, it would have worked for 1 adult or possibly two children.   The room itslef was wonderful  - wall of windows overlooking the ocean and a balcony overlooking the pool.
> 
> Best wishes -




That is interesting to know.  Has anyone called to see if you can book one of these rooms for 5 people?  I would love to know if it is possible.  We may want to treat our family to another trip in the future (if the one goes well this summer   ).  

DJ


----------



## mickeysgal

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen those "daybeds" in the dedicated studios at BWV?  They are basically a smal chest with a padded foam top.  I would not consider it suitable for any child to sleep upon.



I agree with this!  Don't kid yourself in thinking that this is an extra place to sleep.  We had one of these rooms once...never again would we rely on this as a place to sleep.  We had to put the couch cushions on it and cover it with a sheet in order for my (then small) daughter to sleep on it.


----------



## westjones

mickeysgal said:
			
		

> I agree with this!  Don't kid yourself in thinking that this is an extra place to sleep.  We had one of these rooms once...never again would we rely on this as a place to sleep.  We had to put the couch cushions on it and cover it with a sheet in order for my (then small) daughter to sleep on it.



Oh yes, we have seen it.  For us it isn't an issue because the 6 year old always gets in bed with Grandma and Grandpa.  For us it was more of an issue of being 'allowed' to have 5 in a room.  That is all we needed.  They would have been fine in any of the studios.  They are just thrilled to be going!  This is a trip of a lifetime for them.  

So I agree, it isn't much of a bed, but it is great to have the option to have 5 in a studio.  It is going to work out great for us!  Just for them to have the kitchenette is going to be really something.  They have only been able to go to Disney once before (and that was 10 years ago, before the little boy was born, so they were a party of 4 at that time and they stayed at the All Stars).  Now that they are a party of 5 it is much more difficult to afford this trip.  They were going to have to really extend themselves (but they planned for this to be a once in a lifetime thing for the 6 year old).  So they are SO excited about this room and we are thrilled to be able to help them out this way.  

I am so grateful for this board, because that is how I learned about the BWV studio-plus option!  Well, it is on the allearsnet.com website too, but I probably wouldn't have noticed it there:

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/faq_bwv.htm



> Where are the BoardWalk Villas located?
> 
> The BoardWalk is located in the Epcot resort area. It is located just across Crescent Lake from Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Resorts and near the Dolphin and Swan hotels. You can walk to Epcot and the Disney-MGM Studios from the BoardWalk.
> What are the different room options?
> 
> There are 383 Villas that range from Studios to Grand Villas. 292 of the Villas are 'non-smoking' and 29 are disabled-accessible.
> Studios: - These rooms are 359 square feet and come with one queen bed, a double sleeper sofa, small dining table and two chairs, armoire, TV, bathroom and a private balcony or patio which has two chairs and a small table. Also included are a microwave, coffee maker, toaster, mini-refrigerator, wet bar, hair dryer, iron, ironing board and vacuum cleaner. Outside the bathroom is a small area with vanity, large mirror and one sink. You will find coffee, paper plates, plastic utensils and "real" glasses and coffee cups in the room. Per Disney, this Studio will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child under the age of three in a crib". The Studio has very limited drawer space for clothes.
> 
> Studio with Daybed: - Includes everything in the Studio room plus a five-foot daybed. Per Disney, this Studio with Daybed will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child who will fit in the daybed, plus one child under the age of three in a crib".



Thanks for the information!  We are fine with the room....we are THRILLED with the room!  We are all SO excited about this trip!  This board is great!  Thanks to everyone for all the information.

DJ


----------



## Dean

westjones said:
			
		

> That is interesting to know.  Has anyone called to see if you can book one of these rooms for 5 people?  I would love to know if it is possible.  We may want to treat our family to another trip in the future (if the one goes well this summer   ).
> 
> DJ


You can request them but no way to book them directly.


----------



## lisareniff

robinb said:
			
		

> The studios with daybeds are all dedicated studios at BWV.



Is the converse true?  Do all dedicated studios have a daybed??


----------



## CarolMN

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Is the converse true?  Do all dedicated studios have a daybed??


Yes  - assuming we are still talking only about the BWV.

Best wishes -


----------



## lisareniff

CarolMN said:
			
		

> Yes  - assuming we are still talking only about the BWV.



Yep still talking about BWV.  DebbieB made an interesting comment on another thread that the dedicated studios and 1 bedrooms maybe considered a reservation type not a request at BWV and they are filled first.  If this is true then there is another advantage to the 11 month window.


----------



## llp479

MS told me I could put 5 in a one bedroom!  They wouldn't provide linens, but we could all 5 be in the room, and all have room keys.  She knew the ages of all my children, all well over 3.  I even asked her if she was sure this was OK.  She said, yes, but reminded me they don't provide the extra linens.

This is a spur of the moment trip for 12/17 - 12/21 and there was availability at OKW for both a 1 and 2 bdrm.  I chose the 2 for the extra room and bathroom as our girls are now 11, 11, and 8, but found it interesting that I was even given the choice.


----------



## westjones

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Yep still talking about BWV.  DebbieB made an interesting comment on another thread that the dedicated studios and 1 bedrooms maybe considered a reservation type not a request at BWV and they are filled first.  If this is true then there is another advantage to the 11 month window.




I just made a reservation for a studio at BWVs for 5, and I asked about these rooms.  The CM said BWV tries to set these types of rooms aside for the reservations that have 5 listed first (but even then it isn't a sure thing, but he said you could bring an air mattress just in case one of these rooms wasn't available).

I don't know if this is really the case, but it makes sense to save them for the reservations that have 5 in the room.  

DJ


----------



## westjones

llp479 said:
			
		

> MS told me I could put 5 in a one bedroom!  They wouldn't provide linens, but we could all 5 be in the room, and all have room keys.  She knew the ages of all my children, all well over 3.  I even asked her if she was sure this was OK.  She said, yes, but reminded me they don't provide the extra linens.
> 
> This is a spur of the moment trip for 12/17 - 12/21 and there was availability at OKW for both a 1 and 2 bdrm.  I chose the 2 for the extra room and bathroom as our girls are now 11, 11, and 8, but found it interesting that I was even given the choice.




They started doing this earlier this year.   It is nice to have that option, but I am sure the 2 bedroom will feel much roomier.
DJ


----------



## CarolMN

Great that there was availability left for your dates.  

FWIW, there have been reports that MS will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom  - that's nice for families with 3 young children.  They don't provide extra bedding to accomodate the 5th person, but many families are OK with that.

Have fun on the trip!  Lucky you!


----------



## Chuck S

MS has been allowing this for some time. I dont know their justificaton, outside of the fact that there is room in 1 bedroom units for a lot of families to be comfortable with it. Plus the fact that some folks would probably do it whether MS allowed it or not.  

I'm glad they had availability for your dates, sometimes last minute trips don't work out because the resorts are booked.


----------



## lisareniff

westjones said:
			
		

> ...The CM said BWV tries to set these types of rooms aside for the reservations that have 5 listed first ...
> 
> I don't know if this is really the case, but it makes sense to save them for the reservations that have 5 in the room.



We may never really know what goes on in the magical computers of MS and the front desk!!     I think they like it that way!

In this thread the comment was made about dedicated studios and 1 bedrooms.


----------



## drusba

They have permitted that for years and it has led to at least several dozen heated threads on these boards over the years about having more than 4 in a 1BR.


----------



## 4greatboys

Yes we were told that back when we bought in 2002 by our guide and MS that it was okay to have 5 in a 1 bdrm.


----------



## julia & nicks mom

4greatboys said:
			
		

> Yes we were told that back when we bought in 2002 by our guide and MS that it was okay to have 5 in a 1 bdrm.



I tried to do this last year and they told me no 

but this year I had 3 adults and two kids - one under the age of 3 and the girl at the desk raised her eyebrow at me - it is nice that this now seems to be official


----------



## Cinderpals

Hi,

    We had to do this during our trip last in August since we had to take another person with us.  They told us that we would have to provide an extra place setting: plate, cup  etc... and towels for the 5th person in our 1 bdrm.  It wasn't the space that was the problem, but the noise level!  Of course, with that person, it wouldn't have been any different with a Grand Villa!


----------



## Dean

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Yep still talking about BWV.  DebbieB made an interesting comment on another thread that the dedicated studios and 1 bedrooms maybe considered a reservation type not a request at BWV and they are filled first.  If this is true then there is another advantage to the 11 month window.


This was PREVIOUSLY a reservation type but this changed about 2 years ago.  Now it's a request and no way to guarantee thus no way to circumvent and occupancy restrictions.  

As noted, MS will frequently allow 5 in a 1 BR and occasionally in a studio.  This may change in the future and anything a guide said on a presentation will not have any implications on that topic one way or another.


----------



## lisareniff

Dean said:
			
		

> This was PREVIOUSLY a reservation type but this changed about 2 years ago.  Now it's a request and no way to guarantee thus no way to circumvent and occupancy restrictions.



Thanks for the update.  I thought I hit upon something new!  I guess I hit upon something old!!


----------



## lovethemouse

I just read on another board that Disney is now allowing 5 in a 1br. Is this true or a rumor? Also How difficult is it to reserve on of the studio plus units at the BWV that sleep 5? tia


----------



## Aneille

I know that 5 is legal in a 1 bedroom if there is a child under 3. I've got a room booked for next December with this scenario.

So 4 adults and 1 under 3 is a-okay.

I've also booked a studio with 5. But again one was under 3. I think this is a tight fit though.


----------



## Plutofan

It is true but they do not mention it.  They will not provide any bed, towels, sheets etc for the 5th person.  You need to tell member services that you want to put 5 in the one bedroom when you make the reservation.


----------



## Plutofan

The fifth person does not have to be below 3.  I have talked to member services twice and they confirmed that we could have 5 of any age but they would provide nothing for the 5th person.  You will need to check with member services when you make your reservation since this is an unwritten policy that can change anytime.


----------



## Chuck S

The "studio +" are not guaranteed, but are a request only. I wouldn't bank on getting one for 5 people. 

MS is allowing 5 in a one bedroom, but there is not a bed for the 5th person, nor linens, so you'd need to supply a sleeping bag, air bed, or similar...probably OK for kids...but I wouldn't want to do 5 adults.

This thread is being merged into the DVC occupancy thread.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The studio plus is NOT guaranteed and you cannot request it.  Therefore, if you get it, you might (and I repeat) might be lucky.  The so-called daybed is nothing more than an upholstered luggage rack, very small.  Crib sized or less with a thin foam mattress of about 1.5 inches.  No one should have to sleep on this.  This is only in the dedicated studios. 

That said, I would never try to put five in a studio or one bedroom.  The rooms are just too small.  We DVC owners bought DVC to have a luxurious prepaid vacation, not an opportunity to squeeze as many people into the room.  

Member Services has been allowing five in a one bedroom, but they will not provide extra bedding or linens.  You get four bathtowels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  There is one king sized bed and one queen sized sleeper sofa.  Also they insist that three of the five are children.


----------



## Aneille

Plutofan said:
			
		

> The fifth person does not have to be below 3.  I have talked to member services twice and they confirmed that we could have 5 of any age but they would provide nothing for the 5th person.  You will need to check with member services when you make your reservation since this is an unwritten policy that can change anytime.



Oh I'm sorry I should have known that! I actually added a 5th adult to my room back in May when my in-laws decided to stay an extra 2 days in WDW. It was extremly tight and I would never actually book a room like that in most cases. We had 4 adults and a 3year old, and 1 under 3. (this is probably why I was thinking one had to be under 3)

My friend is going to try a studio with 3 children (1 under 3) and 2 adults this summer. I think it will be tight but it works for them.

My family plans on bumping up to a 2 bedroom when the youngest(that we are expecting in Feburary) is around 4 because a 1 bedroom can feel busy now with just me, dh and my dd's (2 & 4).


----------



## lovethemouse

Deb & Bill,  I'm not trying to squeeze a bunch of people in a room.   I'm trying to find the best, reasonably priced short stay for my family of 5. Someone on another board suggested DVC rental and I'm just trying to find out as much info as I can. I really can't see how it would be any worse than POR which is what we may do. But we haved stayed there in the past and wanted to try something different for this trip. I don't want to go against the rules- that's why I posted.


----------



## nhdisnut

Just to throw in my 2 cents:

We have a 1 BR booked for our next trip in April.  My sister-in-law recently decided she wanted to travel with us.  When I contacted MS to add her to the reservation they happily accommodated me - no questions as to how many adults/children would be with us... (In our case 3 adults, 2 kids - one of the kids will be in a sleeping bag on the floor - no problem for him if his Aunt is coming along - she's that much fun!!  )

I'm assuming that there will be no problems at check in if the arrangements have already been made  .


----------



## Doctor P

Aneille said:
			
		

> I know that 5 is legal in a 1 bedroom if there is a child under 3.



Hate to be technical, but it is important to reiterate.  The only thing that is "legal" is 4 in a studio or a one bedroom.   Allowing an additional child under 3, and allowing 5 in a one bedroom has been allowed as a policy of MS, but you neither have a right to either "extra" person under the contract signed by DVC members nor do you have any leg to stand on if you are denied the ability to have the extra person once you get there.  Now, I don't think either of those things will happen (and I, too, would squawk if it were to be denied to me only after arrival at the resort), but it is important to recognize that under our Public Offering Statements and disclosures they need not let any more that four people occupy a studio or one bedroom regardless of age.


----------



## DebbieB

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> The studio plus is NOT guaranteed and you cannot request it.  Therefore, if you get it, you might (and I repeat) might be lucky.  The so-called daybed is nothing more than an upholstered luggage rack, very small.  Crib sized or less with a thin foam mattress of about 1.5 inches.  No one should have to sleep on this.  This is only in the dedicated studios.



They will not even accept a request for it?  I know requests are not guaranteed, but I thought you could request it, just like high floor, close to elevator, near pool, etc.


----------



## greenban

lovethemouse said:
			
		

> Deb & Bill,  I'm not trying to squeeze a bunch of people in a room.   I'm trying to find the best, reasonably priced short stay for my family of 5. Someone on another board suggested DVC rental and I'm just trying to find out as much info as I can. I really can't see how it would be any worse than POR which is what we may do. But we haved stayed there in the past and wanted to try something different for this trip. I don't want to go against the rules- that's why I posted.



I did 5 in POR, and believe me, 5 in a studio is *NOT* worse, in fact it is much better.  Having said that, 5 in a studio is too tight for my personal taste, having been ruined by the OKW 1BRs.

-Tony


----------



## Deb & Bill

DebbieB said:
			
		

> They will not even accept a request for it?  I know requests are not guaranteed, but I thought you could request it, just like high floor, close to elevator, near pool, etc.



Nope, you can't request it.  About 2001, they said they wouldn't take any more requests for Studio Plus rooms.  It's all the luck of the draw.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Nope, you can't request it.  About 2001, they said they wouldn't take any more requests for Studio Plus rooms.  It's all the luck of the draw.


I don't believe that's accurate.  They stopped taking direct reservations for them as previously they were actually a separate reservation category and therefore guaranteed.  I believe one can still request but not guarantees.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

rinkwide said:
			
		

> We put 7 adults and a miniature horse in a 2 bedroom and had a big problem.



        

I have been reading this thread for the first time, intending to learn a little something about the rules, what works for families, etc.  What I have found is why reality shows are so popular - we all worry too much about what everyone else is doing  

DVC is about families, and having fun, right?  Let's let people do the best they can do and make memories!


----------



## Doctor P

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> What I have found is why reality shows are so popular - we all worry too much about what everyone else is doing
> 
> DVC is about families, and having fun, right?  Let's let people do the best they can do and make memories!



A lot of bad things in this world would not have happened if more people DID worry about what other people were doing.  Now, room occupancy is not in the same boat as terrorist acts, but the only way that a condominium declaration works to everyone's advantage and for everyone's protection is for one to protect the provisions of the contract they signed.  That said, the room occupancy issue seems to have reached SOME equilibrium with the current stated policies of MS.


----------



## Dean

MAGICFOR2 said:
			
		

> I have been reading this thread for the first time, intending to learn a little something about the rules, what works for families, etc.  What I have found is why reality shows are so popular - we all worry too much about what everyone else is doing
> 
> DVC is about families, and having fun, right?  Let's let people do the best they can do and make memories!


I'm all for memories and live and let live.  However, I'd say in general we don't worry enough about what other people in the world do.  Otherwise we wouldn't have to tell anyone who's being attacked to yell fire instead of help.  But it does depend on the situation and specifics.  And in terms of room occupancy, there is some affect on each and every member, all that is debatable is the  form, amount or degree of those effects.  But I'd agree with Dr. P in that if MS is enforcing the occupancy in the studios esp and only giving to 5 in the 1 BR or 9 in the 2 BR, I can live with that.  I'd far rather them enforce the S/NS  including a hefty fine, pool crashers (DVC and otherwise) and aggressively go after those that do damage the units.


----------



## greenban

Doctor P said:
			
		

> A lot of bad things in this world would not have happened if more people DID worry about what other people were doing.  Now, room occupancy is not in the same boat as terrorist acts, but the only way that a condominium declaration works to everyone's advantage and for everyone's protection is for one to protect the provisions of the contract they signed.  That said, the room occupancy issue seems to have reached SOME equilibrium with the current stated policies of MS.




ITA    

We don't need to be privacy invading Jack Booted Stormtroopers, to protect our investment, and the quality of our environment.  Polite, nonconfrontational  concern, and reporting our concerns to the proper 'authorities' could prevent a lot of tragedies, and certainly, albeit to a much less important prevention aspect, to protect the Physical environs of the DVC.

JMO, YMMV


-Tony


----------



## susieh

Dean said:
			
		

> I'd agree with Dr. P in that if MS is enforcing the occupancy in the studios esp and only giving to 5 in the 1 BR or 9 in the 2 BR, I can live with that.  I'd far rather them enforce the S/NS  including a hefty fine, pool crashers (DVC and otherwise) and aggressively go after those that do damage the units.



I completely agree. 5 in a 1BR or 9 in a 2BR when it is family or group who take care of the place and treat it like a precious investment (which is what we do) shouldn't be a problem. 

Smokers in a NS room (which spoils it for the following group(s) or people who allow children with buckles on shoes to climb on and snag the furniture covers or who spill coffee on the carpet and leave it to form a permanent stain are the ones who damage DVC far more.  

I also would like to see pool hopping enforced more (it's a great perk when it isn't abused) - but I wish they would allow it at Stormalong Bay (again) or at AKLodge when they aren't busy.


----------



## mclfam

We're planning a trip to Disney for next year and thinking of staying at the Beach Club Villas.  A friend mentioned that DVC might be flexible on the number of persons in a 1 BR (we would have 2 adults and 3 children) and offer a rollaway bed for a child.

Has anybody had any experience with this?

Thanks!


Betsy


----------



## jiggerj

Oh, boy... this has been a touchy subject here on the Dis-  As far as I know (told to ME by MS)  that you CAN have 5 in a room but will not provide extra bedding for the 5th person. There is more...much more on this subject in another thread-  Good luck!  The BC is great!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

That's right, they will allow a 5th person, but will not provide any additional bedding (rollaway).  I think, too, they'll charge extra if you want additional towels (since, with a 1BR, they would give you enough for 4 people).


----------



## Aneille

It shouldn't be a problem but they will not supply anything for that 5th person.

You could bring your own aerobed though.


----------



## Alexander

Hope you have on your fireproof clothing!  Just kidding, although this can be a very touchy subject!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Smokers in a NS room (which spoils it for the following group(s) or people who allow children with buckles on shoes to climb on and snag the furniture covers or who spill coffee on the carpet and leave it to form a permanent stain are the ones who damage DVC far more.  [/QUOTE]


Yes!  I agree that everyone needs to treat our property with care - especially the smoking and stains!  We are always as careful as we are at home, and do not leave huge messes for the staff to clean up, either.  I don't know how they can police the damage.


----------



## tink&belle'smom

During our school fall break, I would like to take my two girls ( 9 & 4) to the Halloween party. (Hubbie can't go; coaches high school football).  My mother would like to go and take my two nieces ( 6 & 4).  With four small children could we possibly squeeze into a studio at Old Key West? Sleeping bag? We've visited the All-Star Music twice and last trip in '03 stayed at the Dolphin with my teacher discount.  I would like to avoid two getting two rooms. Any suggestions?  I don't have exact dates yet because I'm waiting on the school board to approve 2006-2007 calendar.  Thanks!


----------



## greenban

You could.......

and that's all I'll say.....

-Tony


----------



## luvindisneyworld

There is no way I woul even attempt it.Even in a one bedroom  .
Warning, This is going to turn into a debate.if its not closed first.
I do not think it is right to do that it says 4 with a child under 3


----------



## Deb & Bill

Add this to the Occupancy Thread.  No way, no how, never!!!!!  VERY HOT TOPIC!!!!!

Get two rooms.


----------



## dgaston

Oops, naughty, naughty!


----------



## disneyGates

In October 05,I took my husband, mother and father in law and 9 year old twins, to the Halloween party.It was fantastic and we all stayed in a studio.Take sleeping bags and don't tell anyone.Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dean

susieh said:
			
		

> I completely agree. 5 in a 1BR or 9 in a 2BR when it is family or group who take care of the place and treat it like a precious investment (which is what we do) shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Smokers in a NS room (which spoils it for the following group(s) or people who allow children with buckles on shoes to climb on and snag the furniture covers or who spill coffee on the carpet and leave it to form a permanent stain are the ones who damage DVC far more.
> 
> I also would like to see pool hopping enforced more (it's a great perk when it isn't abused) - but I wish they would allow it at Stormalong Bay (again) or at AKLodge when they aren't busy.


One of the points I've made many times is that ALL of those issues should be addressed including the occupancy issues.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

disneyGates said:
			
		

> In October 05,I took my husband, mother and father in law and 9 year old twins, to the Halloween party.It was fantastic and we all stayed in a studio.Take sleeping bags and don't tell anyone.Enjoy!!!


Are you serious?
I cannot believe people actually do this.We the DVC owners are the ones in the end paying for your abuse.  .
it is stated that 4 plus a child under 3 for a studio and 1 bedroom.It is for fire codes also.
What are you suppose to do not add everyone to the reservation?Well to take advantage of EMH everyone has to have a room key and if you lie how are you going to get into the parks?
And if a DVC member rents to you knowing that there will be that many in the room,then shame on them.


----------



## Dean

Deleted, not because I don't feel that way but because this is the rent trade board and not for discussion.  I didn't realize that's where we were until later.


----------



## Callalily6

To avoid being naughty - the Yatch Club (the main section) allows 5 in a room, plus one child under age 3 in a crib.  That seems to be the only one that has occupancy for 6.


----------



## tothebeach9

I don't get it, why is this occupancy thing so important that a few people would post so many, many, many, many times here.  have some of the frequent posters here counted how many times they have posted on this?      

whats the point

geeeez,


----------



## Nanajo1

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why is this occupancy thing so important that a few people would post so many, many, many, many times here.  have some of the frequent posters here counted how many times they have posted on this?
> 
> whats the point
> 
> geeeez,


It is important that folks realize that while being allowed now non inforcement of the occupancy rules can be stopped at anytime. Just because you got to book 5 in a 1br this year does not mean you will in the future. Folks have told of booking 5 (not counting child under 3) in studio in the past. Now that is not done. Some DVC members worry about wear and tear on the units when over occupancy occurs. Some DVC members are rule followers. Some want to advise prospective members of the number of points that are needed so they can plan. It is unfortunate that the DVC members who are trying to inform are painted as party poopers raining on the parade.


----------



## Dean

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why is this occupancy thing so important that a few people would post so many, many, many, many times here.  have some of the frequent posters here counted how many times they have posted on this?
> 
> whats the point
> 
> geeeez,


realize that like in this thread, many thread's have been added to this one over time.  Thus the number of posts on this thread is artificial.  But to answer the question of why the occupancy is important to some of us, I can only answer for myself.  It is the rules in writing and rules are important to me.  Also there is an effect on the rest of us, the only debatable issue is how much effect on parking, pool crowding, use and abuse of all aspect, increased maint of units.

Since this was moved, I'll reinsert my thought above.  Essentially it said room stuffing then not telling was lying and that it spoke to the integrity of the persons involved.


----------



## greenban

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> I don't get it, why is this occupancy thing so important that a few people would post so many, many, many, many times here.  have some of the frequent posters here counted how many times they have posted on this?
> 
> whats the point
> 
> geeeez,



Just so you don't think I and the other few people post so many times just to pump up or post counts.  This thread was merged.  My last two posts were on the original thread incorrectly placed on the Rent/Trade Board.  The Moderators moved and merged said thread with the existing occupancy thread.  Thus my only recent post on this thread, is defending my posting on another thread.

Along with what Dean said, you either believe in rules and the law, or you consider yourself 'special' (exempt from rules and above the law).

Hope that helps!

-Tony


----------



## Chuck S

Correct, usually after a few replies, occupancy threads are merged into this thread.


----------



## tothebeach9

greenban and dean, do you really think that your numerous posts (have your counted how many?) have the slightest influence on whether someone else has 5 in a room or not?  when someone new started to look at all the posting after posting and back and forth on some 59 pages, don't you think they get to the point of just they are going to do what they want and are OK with?

whaaaaaaatttttt?  did i really read where your saying someone is lying?  doesn't that damage your credibility more than promote your position?  

really, I just don't get it.


----------



## Chuck S

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> greenban and dean, do you really think that your numerous posts (have your counted how many?) have the slightest influence on whether someone else has 5 in a room or not? when someone new started to look at all the posting after posting and back and forth on some 59 pages, don't you think they get to the point of just they are going to do what they want and are OK with?
> 
> whaaaaaaatttttt? did i really read where your saying someone is lying? doesn't that damage your credibility more than promote your position?
> 
> really, I just don't get it.


 
Remember that this thread is the result of merging a LOT of similar threads,  they may have posted to individual threads that got combined.


----------



## Deb & Bill

tothebeach9:  You trying to get your post count up?  And the point to that is????

I've posted several times on this thread, but I posted on the newer thread before it got added to the Occupancy thread.  When people post the same question over and over, lots of us DVC members like to get them straight with the rules before they make a big mistake.  We're trying to help these people.  What about you?


----------



## lisareniff

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> greenban and dean, do you really think that your numerous posts (have your counted how many?) have the slightest influence on whether someone else has 5 in a room or not?  when someone new started to look at all the posting after posting and back and forth on some 59 pages, don't you think they get to the point of just they are going to do what they want and are OK with?
> 
> whaaaaaaatttttt?  did i really read where your saying someone is lying?  doesn't that damage your credibility more than promote your position?
> 
> really, I just don't get it.




Whoa!  Tone it down dude.  This thread has been going on for a long time from multiple sources.  Think of it like a discussion where many people have come and gone while others have stayed.  If things are repeated they may not have been said to the same people.  Everyone has their own opinions and I think that is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dean

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> greenban and dean, do you really think that your numerous posts (have your counted how many?) have the slightest influence on whether someone else has 5 in a room or not?  when someone new started to look at all the posting after posting and back and forth on some 59 pages, don't you think they get to the point of just they are going to do what they want and are OK with?
> 
> whaaaaaaatttttt?  did i really read where your saying someone is lying?  doesn't that damage your credibility more than promote your position?
> 
> really, I just don't get it.


I think my position has been clear over time though I don't necessarily post the entire position on every opportunity.  I'll be happy to spell out my specific position to you on this thread or if you email me directly with that request.  And I do believe, and will post if I desire, that going over the limit without telling MS is clearly lying, I don't see how any reasonable person could say otherwise.  I did not specifically say a specific person was lying, does that shoe fit you?  Unfortunately many people take the position if it feels good do it and are willing to bend or break the rules for their own benefit.  I don't function that way and can't respect anyone who does.  Have I made mistakes, sure, but I try to correct them and avoid repeating them, not try to change the rules so my mistakes are now "OK".  

As to whether my opinion has any influence, I don't know nor am I particularly worried about it.  Do I feel it affects my credibility, not at all, quite the contrary.


----------



## tothebeach9

Dean said:
			
		

> I think my position has been clear over time though I don't necessarily post the entire position on every opportunity.  I'll be happy to spell out my specific position to you on this thread or if you email me directly with that request.  And I do believe, and will post if I desire, that going over the limit without telling MS is clearly lying, I don't see how any reasonable person could say otherwise.  I did not specifically say a specific person was lying, does that shoe fit you?  Unfortunately many people take the position if it feels good do it and are willing to bend or break the rules for their own benefit.  I don't function that way and can't respect anyone who does.  Have I made mistakes, sure, but I try to correct them and avoid repeating them, not try to change the rules so my mistakes are now "OK".
> 
> As to whether my opinion has any influence, I don't know nor am I particularly worried about it.  Do I feel it affects my credibility, not at all, quite the contrary.



whatever dude.  happy posting.  your certainly entitled to your view point, no problem.  knock yourself out.  



			
				lisareniff said:
			
		

> Whoa!  Tone it down dude.



OK.  

gotta tell you none of this discussion influences me on what i'm going to do on my vacations, and I gave up trying to read this many many many pages ago because its the same thing over and over and over and over

good luck to who ever wins this aurgument, I guess that is suppose to be the point.   



			
				Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> We're trying to help these people



OK.  happy helping

it doesn't really have anything to do with my vacations anyway   

if a few of you repeating posters get the chance, go back and count how many times you've posted in this thread.  it is amazing.


----------



## Dean

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> whatever dude.  happy posting.  your certainly entitled to your view point, no problem.  knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> gotta tell you none of this discussion influences me on what i'm going to do on my vacations, and I gave up trying to read this many many many pages ago because its the same thing over and over and over and over
> 
> good luck to who ever wins this aurgument, I guess that is suppose to be the point.


I presume this means you plan on being dishonest in your dealings with MS and the resort.


----------



## tothebeach9

Dean said:
			
		

> I presume this means you plan on being dishonest in your dealings with MS and the resort.



happy posting dude.  knock your self out


----------



## Deb & Bill

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> ...if a few of you repeating posters get the chance, go back and count how many times you've posted in this thread.  it is amazing.



Considering 15% of your total posts are to this thread, you ain't doing to bad yourself, kiddo.  (Did I write that too fast for you to read???)


----------



## greenban

tothebeach9 said:
			
		

> greenban and dean, do you really think that your numerous posts (have your counted how many?) have the slightest influence on whether someone else has 5 in a room or not?
> 
> * NO.  Currently MS allows 5 in a studio or 1 Bedroom, I was responding to 6 in a studio!  *
> 
> 
> when someone new started to look at all the posting after posting and back and forth on some 59 pages, don't you think they get to the point of just they are going to do what they want and are OK with?
> 
> 
> * did you miss the part, where it was explained that these 59 pages are the result of the merging of multiple threads?*
> 
> 
> whaaaaaaatttttt?  did i really read where your saying someone is lying?  doesn't that damage your credibility more than promote your position?
> 
> * N/A *
> 
> really, I just don't get it.



* Clearly, and that's okay too! *

-Tony


----------



## mickeysgal

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Considering 15% of your total posts are to this thread, you ain't doing to bad yourself, kiddo.  (Did I write that too fast for you to read???)



Wow...I know everyone is entitled to express their opinion and that you don't agree with that particular poster, but that comment is just outright rude.  I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets locked since the comments have turned personal.


----------



## disney4us2002

Question - sorry I know this is a huge thread already but I can't read thru 59 pages.  I have the Official Disney guidebook from '04 and it lists:

Beach Club Studios and 1 br occupancy as 4

Boardwalk Villas Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4

OKW Studios and 1br as 4

SS Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4

First, is this accurate?  Second, why can BWV and SS hold 5 in their Studios?  Does anyone know the layouts?

We're still up in the air as to whether we want to rent points or just get two rooms in a moderate resort because our boys are 10, 13, and 17 and we don't want to be too cramped.


----------



## Chuck S

I assume because BWV has some dedicated studios (SSR may also, not familiar with that resort's layout) that do not connect to 1 bedroom units. This class of unit was originally a "reservable" room class, but is now only a non-guaranteed request.

I also want to remind everyone that is where the bulk of occupancy discussions are merged, meaning it is quite likely we will see several posts throughout the thread by the same people.  Also, when merging, the posts are put in order by their time stamp, not by what thread they came from...so you may see some loss of continuity in the thread.


----------



## dianeschlicht

disney4us2002 said:
			
		

> Question - sorry I know this is a huge thread already but I can't read thru 59 pages.  I have the Official Disney guidebook from '04 and it lists:
> 
> Beach Club Studios and 1 br occupancy as 4
> 
> Boardwalk Villas Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4
> 
> OKW Studios and 1br as 4
> 
> SS Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4
> 
> First, is this accurate?  Second, why can BWV and SS hold 5 in their Studios?  Does anyone know the layouts?
> 
> We're still up in the air as to whether we want to rent points or just get two rooms in a moderate resort because our boys are 10, 13, and 17 and we don't want to be too cramped.


All DVC studios are listed as occupancy 4, as far as I know.  MS will not allow you to book a studio for 5.  They WILL allow you to book a 1 bedroom for 5, but that means you would have to bring an air bed for one of the boys, since they only provide bedding for 4.  SSR, BWV, BCV, and VWL all have studios with 1 queen bed and one full size hide-a-bed.  BWV has a few that also include a "daybed", but it is really nothing more than a bench that would accommodate a VERY small child.  OKW has two REAL queen sized beds in the studio, but there again, you can only book for 4, and there would be no bedding for the 5th.  

Why not look into an OKW 2 bedroom.  If you avoid staying on a weekend, you can check in on Sunday and out on Friday for just 110 points during Adventure season.  Then you will have 1 king sized bed, two queen beds, and a queen sleep sofa in the living room.


----------



## Dean

disney4us2002 said:
			
		

> Question - sorry I know this is a huge thread already but I can't read thru 59 pages.  I have the Official Disney guidebook from '04 and it lists:
> 
> Beach Club Studios and 1 br occupancy as 4
> 
> Boardwalk Villas Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4
> 
> OKW Studios and 1br as 4
> 
> SS Studios occupancy 5 but 1br as 4
> 
> First, is this accurate?  Second, why can BWV and SS hold 5 in their Studios?  Does anyone know the layouts?
> 
> We're still up in the air as to whether we want to rent points or just get two rooms in a moderate resort because our boys are 10, 13, and 17 and we don't want to be too cramped.


Some BWV studios have a small daybed and are listed as allowing 5.  Since they NO LONGER offer this as a direct and guaranteed reservation, it is irrelevant because you don't know if you'll get that or not.  And this is part of the reason many of us feel DVC and MS should enforce the occupancy as included in the POS and product understanding checklist.  These are also the occupancies which they strictly enforce through CRO AND II exchanges.


----------



## twinmomplus2new

I respectfully disagree with some of these posts talking about the lock that is higher up. 

Two summers ago my then 8 year old son got out of bed at AKL ( Regular room by the way and bolted out the door) While I sat and waited for him to come out of the bathroom. (I am a notoriously light sleeper) when 6 minutes had elapsed I got up to check and saw the hall door was ajar. In his sleep he had thrown open that safety lock and was gone. It was 4am and the scariest 3 minutes of my life. Before the security guard walked him back to the door.

I will now not do connecting rooms, 2 outside doors No way. or a 2 bedroom for the same reason that outside door. I always now do a 1 bedroom and ds has a twin sized raised  aero bed in the master bedroom. The little boys share the king with me. dd gets the couch bed if she is there for a few days.
MServices knows how many people are there and it is not an issue. if I had 2 adults I would probably put one in each room, But I do not, so this arrangement has always worked for me.


----------



## Nanajo1

twinmomplus2new said:
			
		

> I respectfully disagree with some of these posts talking about the lock that is higher up.
> 
> Two summers ago my then 8 year old son got out of bed at AKL ( Regular room by the way and bolted out the door) While I sat and waited for him to come out of the bathroom. (I am a notoriously light sleeper) when 6 minutes had elapsed I got up to check and saw the hall door was ajar. In his sleep he had thrown open that safety lock and was gone. It was 4am and the scariest 3 minutes of my life. Before the security guard walked him back to the door.
> 
> I will now not do connecting rooms, 2 outside doors No way. or a 2 bedroom for the same reason that outside door. I always now do a 1 bedroom and ds has a twin sized raised  aero bed in the master bedroom. The little boys share the king with me. dd gets the couch bed if she is there for a few days.
> MServices knows how many people are there and it is not an issue. if I had 2 adults I would probably put one in each room, But I do not, so this arrangement has always worked for me.


This is OT but I am curious how you protect your sleep walking son at home. I have family members that sleep walk and will be visiting. Do you have alarms? 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## dianeschlicht

THere are travel alarms that can be hung on the door, and will go off if the door is opened.


----------



## twinmomplus2new

I do have those travel door alarms that you velcro to the doors. I used to take them with me for my twins when they were toddlers. They take 2 double A batteries. I found them by doing a google search for safety for children.


The funny thing is my son had never sleepwalked before and hasn't since. Do you remember like 3 summers ago when that power grid went down and New York and a few other places lost power? 
We were in the airport watching events unfold on the monitors and he was terrified thinking it was  caused by terrorists. It was the same night that  he bolted from the room. The pediatrician thought it was a stress reaction.  Still it spooked me and I have been neurotic about it ever since.


----------



## Chuck S

A reminder...this is an occupancy thread.  I think the sleepwalking is a good (and interesting) discussion, but should be it's own thread, possibly in the Disney for Families forum, as children seem more prone to occasional sleepwalking than adults (though it certainly can happen with adults).


----------



## party_of_five

Hi  I'm considering renting points for our Disney trip in September.  Could anyone recomend a rental that would allow 5 people, Me DH DS(8) DD (5 years 3 months) DD (3 years 5 months).  We stayed a POP last year and did not have a problem with being crowded.  My children are very well behaved and know how to act properly inside of buildings.  I think that makes it a little easier to deal with that many people in a small space.  Thanks


----------



## BraveMom3

I have a family of five, and while the majority of our 2 week trip is just my 3 children and me, occasionally my DH joins us for a few days. The four of us stay in a studio (VWL) for the first 5 nights, then move to a 1BR at BCV for the remaining 9 nights. For the past couple of years I have been able to put my DH's name on the reservation without a problem (I wanted him to be "legal" so he could use the pool privileges). They always made a statement about the linens, but yesterday when I made our ressies, they did not say anything about linens when I put 5 people in the 1BR. This arrangement has worked out for us in the past, but as our children get bigger (larger bodies!), we will probably go ahead and move into the 2BR. It will be nice not to have to unfold and fold that sofa bed each day!


----------



## CarolMN

BraveMom3 said:
			
		

> I have a family of five, and while the majority of our 2 week trip is just my 3 children and me, occasionally my DH joins us for a few days. The four of us stay in a studio (VWL) for the first 5 nights, then move to a 1BR at BCV for the remaining 9 nights. For the past couple of years I have been able to put my DH's name on the reservation without a problem (I wanted him to be "legal" so he could use the pool privileges). They always made a statement about the linens, but yesterday when I made our ressies, they did not say anything about linens when I put 5 people in the 1BR. This arrangement has worked out for us in the past, but as our children get bigger (larger bodies!), we will probably go ahead and move into the 2BR. It will be nice not to have to unfold and fold that sofa bed each day!


MS will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom unit (especially if it is a family with 3 children), but will not provide any additional bedding to accomodate the 5th person.  You're on your own for that.

MS will *not* allow 5 in a studio (unless one of the 5 is an infant  - under 3 year s of age).  

Best wishes -


----------



## DrTomorrow

Last December we had 3 in a 2BR. 

Just doing our part in the Great Occupancy Wars!!!


----------



## Bowen9475

how old were the three children? Thanks!


----------



## spiceycat

At okw - you have lots of room - a queen sleeper sofa, love seat for the kids - there is a king bed for you and your spouse.

if you kids are teens then bring an air matress for one of them...(also the sheets and pillows - Disney won't supply this)


----------



## DisneyTarheel

Bowen9475 said:
			
		

> how old were the three children? Thanks!



DS3 and DS2 slept on the sleeper sofa, while DD1 slept in the crib.


----------



## yitbos96bb

I thought the 1BR just allowed 4?  What age is the cutoff that you can have 3 children in the room.  Obviously under 3 is no big deal, but can you have three kids all over 3?  Like 5,6, and 7?


----------



## NMW

My kids were 9, 7 and 3 this past Dec, and all of us were on the reservation.  There was plenty of room, we just brought an aerobed and sheets for it.


----------



## Doctor P

yitbos96bb said:
			
		

> I thought the 1BR just allowed 4?  What age is the cutoff that you can have 3 children in the room.  Obviously under 3 is no big deal, but can you have three kids all over 3?  Like 5,6, and 7?



According to the contract owners sign, according to the POS, and according to the legal declarations, the limit is 4 persons regardless of age.  MS currently has a policy that does not count children under 3.  In addition, MS is currently allowing 5 persons, regardless of age, to occupy a 1BR villa but will not provide extra bedding to accomodate the 5th person.


----------



## pplasky

Bowen9475 said:
			
		

> how old were the three children? Thanks!



8,9,9(twins).  They all slept in the sleeper without a problem.  Two girls and a boy, they still sleep together at home, so until our son complains, we will continue to do this.


----------



## susieh

We had 5 in a 1 bed. DH, me, DS17, DS13 and DNephew17. DN slept on an air bed.

We have also had 9 in a 2 bed. Friends (family of 4) shared the 2nd bedroom. DH and I had the sofa bed, DS19, DS17 and DSfriend17 shared the king bed. No problems!

And both times all our names were on the reservation


----------



## Deb & Bill

susieh said:
			
		

> We had 5 in a 1 bed. DH, me, DS17, DS13 and DNephew17. DN slept on an air bed...



All in one bed???? What are you, a family of little people??????


----------



## susieh

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> All in one bed???? What are you, a family of little people??????



er yes - i didnt write that very clearly did i   

ok - DH and me in the king size bed, 2 sons on the pull out and our nephew on an air bed in the lounge with them. 

not quite so little now!


----------



## jaysue

Maybe they are allowing 5 in a 1BR to get people to buy Disney bedding!

Cheers
jaysue


----------



## doberlady

Hi,

Does anyone know how many people are allowed in a 1 bedroom at OKW?>

There are 6 of us and 1 is a baby


----------



## Sammie

4 and one child under 3. You will need a 2 bedroom.


----------



## DebbieB

There is just a king bed and a queen sleep sofa in a 1 bedroom, so 6 will be too many.  A 2 bedroom at OKW will have a king bed, 2 queens in the 2nd bedroom and the queen sleep sofa in the living room.


----------



## DrTomorrow

jaysue said:
			
		

> Maybe they are allowing 5 in a 1BR to get people to buy Disney bedding!
> 
> Cheers
> jaysue


 Right now I'm cynical enough to believe this.

Hmmmmm.......

MS: "Yes, we do allow more than four guests over the age of 3 in 1 BR Villa; however, extra bedding will not be provided. However, for a low daily rate of $20 per additional guest, we will provide sheets, a pillow and towels; for $40, we'll add an air mattress...."


----------



## MiaSRN62

In Nov '04, they let us book 5.  Dh and myself, my 2 girls (11 and 13 at that time) and my teen son (17 at that time).   He slept on an aerobed (there's plenty of room on the floor).   We were on a waiting list for a 2 bedroom, but it never came through.  
Now this was 11/04.....not sure if they've changed how lenient they are with this.   I think 6 and a baby will be tight doberlady.


----------



## doberlady

> .....not sure if they've changed how lenient they are with this. I think 6 and a baby will be tight doberlady.



You are right and my older daughter really wants to come but she is just not going to be able to, she will be starting grad school in Sept.  Does OKW have toddler beds?  Last Oct we rented a crib,


----------



## MiaSRN62

> she will be starting grad school in Sept. Does OKW have toddler beds? Last Oct we rented a crib,


They don't have toddler beds, but I did see a pack n play in one of the closets.  So your older dd is not going with you (you mentioned she was starting grade school) ?  I would def allow her to come.   It's going to be so difficult for her knowing you are going to Disney World & she can't go.  We've often taken our kids out of school (especially when they were younger.   It's easy for them to catch up in the early grades).    Honestly, I'm not trying to sound preachy, but it just made me a little sad knowing she couldn't come with you all.   Is she staying with family/friends ?  I feel there's a world of education that can happen in a WDW vacation that far outweighs a few days of missed school.  Those memories and experiences we've gained will last a lifetime.  However, you know best, in respect to both your dd and the school district and I wish you all the best. 
But if you can get either 2 studios or a 2 bedroom, I think you'll have a much better quality vacation.  
Take care,


----------



## doberlady

> They don't have toddler beds, but I did see a pack n play in one of the closets. So your older dd is not going with you (you mentioned she was starting grade school) ? I would def allow her to come. It's going to be so difficult for her knowing you are going to Disney World & she can't go.



This will be our 3rd time at OKW and I forgot about the pack and play.  My older daughter is 22 and is starting Graduate school LOL


----------



## MiaSRN62

> My older daughter is 22 and is starting Graduate school LOL


LOL !   I read that as "grade" school (what a difference 1 little letter makes.  It's just too early in the morning for me ! )  Too funny.......

Ok, thanks doberlady.....now I feel MUCH better !   I had visions of this little wide-eyed girl (insert tear in eye), watching longingly as you all head off to WDW.   All the best to your dd in grad school


----------



## doberlady

> Ok, thanks doberlady.....now I feel MUCH better ! I had visions of this little wide-eyed girl (insert tear in eye), watching longingly as you all head off to WDW. All the best to your dd in grad school



That was too funny!!!   I could never leave 1 kid home LOL, now all of them maybe!!


----------



## mommamindy

*Need some info about room capacities!* 
Hi,
We want to go to Vero Beach in March.  Unfortunately, we are a family of five and the only rooms available are studios.  If the studio has two queen beds is it o.k. to bring along an air mattress for our five year old and all squeeze in or is that illegal.  We were able to rent a 1 BR for five twice with no problem, but I am curious about whether this is possible in a studio.  If not, are there connected studios available?  I really don't want to split up our family.
Thanks in advance for any advice you veterans can give me!


----------



## Doctor P

5 in a studio is not permitted unless one is a child under 3.  This seems to be enforced, also. Sorry to be the bearer of the bad news.


----------



## wdw1972

The Vero studios have 1 queen bed and a full sleep sofa.  There's no room for a 5th person (unless it's a baby aged 2 or younger sleeping in the porta-crib) and they won't book it to a party of 5.  None of the studios connect with another studio - they each connect with a 1br to create a 2br villa.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

The Inn Rooms at VB do connect- so that might be an option for you. You might even have an ocean view that way. As noted, none of the Studios connect, but the Inn Rooms in the main building do.

Good luck!


----------



## westjones

Connecting Inn rooms would give you 4 queen size beds.  We like being in the Inn.  You can go down to the store and get videos without leaving the building (or pick up snacks).  Laundry is on the top floor and very easy to get to from all of the Inn rooms.  The porch is great to sit on and just relax, and the pool is right next to the Inn.

DJ


----------



## CarolMN

Some of the Inn rooms sleep 5.  We were in an Ocean View room that had two queen beds and a sleep sofa.  Call MS and see if they will allow 5 in the inn rooms  - I think you will be happier in the Inn rooms than a studio anyway.  Our room also had a kitchenette area and since we had a great view of the ocean (most studios don't), I thought it a better value than the studios.  Points were the same.

Best wishes -


----------



## bonniephoto

I am planning on renting a DisneyWorld Resort studio for a week.  One night I will need to house 5 people instead of 4 of us.  Is there a problem putting someone on the floor for one night?  Does Disney offer extra cots or mattresses for such a need?  If Disney does - does it cost????

Thanks to anyone who knows!   Bonnie


----------



## Deb & Bill

Unless one of the five is under the age of three, you cannot have five people in a studio.  Disney will not provide extra bedding or linens for an extra person in a DVC villa on DVC points.


----------



## CarolMN

Just wanted to add that none of the DVC resorts even have cots or rollaways.  

Best wishes -


----------



## Plutofan

The unwritten policy that can change anytime is that you can have 5 of any age in a ONE bedroom.  A studio you can only have 4.


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

My DH, DD6 and I will be going to BWV in June and have now invited my parents--there are no studios at available at this time so we can't book 2 studios but don't want to waste points booking a 2 bedroom--will they let me book 5 in a one bedroom or would I have to sneek my daughter in (something I don't feel great about) and will they give you a rollaway bed?

Any advice???


----------



## byoung

I think you can book 5, but they will not give you a rollaway. You can take a air mattress.


----------



## Poorman

Get ready for the flames.Much has been said over the years about 5 in a one bedroom.

I see nothing wrong with this. The room is there, you have paid your points, they will not give you extra linens or towels. If you aren't doing a dining plan I think you can even get a key for the young one. 

Have fun.


----------



## ennisb

Flames.. Humbug

We are also doing five in a one bedroom. DVC had not issue with this at all. We are using an air bed would do this either way as my son and daughter are to old to share a bed. 

Have Fun


----------



## Dean

TEXASPRINCESSES said:
			
		

> or would I have to sneek my daughter in (something I don't feel great about) and will they give you a rollaway bed?
> 
> Any advice???


Ask DVC about it but I hope you were kidding about this part.


----------



## Cruelladeville




----------



## MOMOFMNM

I had the same question thanks for asking! :confused

it is the same as the Buena Vista suites layout that we have all been in before with the living room/bedroom combo


----------



## TEXASPRINCESSES

of course I was kidding--wow--a flame first for me!!!  I forgot to ask member services when on the phone checking availablity today--it seems silly tho as the points are the same no matter the number of folks (they certainly didn't discount my one bedroom points last year when there were only 3 of us) and since it isn't like we are doing 6 adults in a one bedroom--but of course I want to follow the rules--ideally we wanted to book two studios but none are available at VWL or BWV during the last week of may--we may have to stay at SSR but didn't want to--my parents haven't been to disney in over 20 years and they'll only be their 2 quick days so we like the boardwalk atmosphere....

what to do what to do!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

A one bedroom is really crowded with four adults.  We had four in a one bedroom at SSR, me, husband, SIL and my 11 yr old son.  We tried to get a two bedroom, but none were available.  Even though we were legal, we were NOT comfortable.


----------



## susieh

We've had 5 in a 1 bed 'space' twice - both times DH, me, 2 teenage sons and one other teenage lad (nephew or friend) - the second occasion we were actually in a 2bed lock-off with another family of 4 with 2 teenage daughters.

There is plenty of space for all of you - maybe Deb & BIll live in a mansion at home or maybe they are bigger than us but either way we felt we had plenty of space. 

oh - and on both occasions everyone's name was on the ressie and we all had room keys.  

Go for it - there's room for all of you and more - and enjoy! Don't let sour puss people put you off


----------



## jarestel

MS would be your best resource for definitively answering this question. You're likely to find differing opinions here.

Whether or not this would be "comfortable" or not is an entirely different matter of opinion and is best left to the individual families to determine their own comfort level.


----------



## Poorman

susieh said:
			
		

> Don't let sour puss people put you off


Unnecessary comment.

She asked a question looking for advice, we gave our opinions,you gave yours. It should end at that.


----------



## Plutofan

The unwritten policy that can change anytime is that Disney will allow 5 of any age in a one bedroom but the 5th person will get no bed, towels, sheets etc.  You should check with MS when you call to make sure this is still allowed.  I have called several times and had no problem.


----------



## Dean

TEXASPRINCESSES said:
			
		

> of course I was kidding--wow--a flame first for me!!!  I forgot to ask member services when on the phone checking availablity today--it seems silly tho as the points are the same no matter the number of folks (they certainly didn't discount my one bedroom points last year when there were only 3 of us) and since it isn't like we are doing 6 adults in a one bedroom--but of course I want to follow the rules--ideally we wanted to book two studios but none are available at VWL or BWV during the last week of may--we may have to stay at SSR but didn't want to--my parents haven't been to disney in over 20 years and they'll only be their 2 quick days so we like the boardwalk atmosphere....
> 
> what to do what to do!!!!


If that's flames, you're pretty sheltered, LOL.  But why would you think that 6 was bad and not 5 in a 1 BR?  I don't see them as any different.  I'd just get a 2 BR, you'll be glad you did.  As for a points discount based on the number, that's not how it works.  The points are for the room and if there were only 1 in a GV, it'd be the same and should be.


----------



## crisi

I think you'll be fine.  If your daughter is small enough you can make up a bed in the closet for her.  The catch will be sharing one bathroom for four adults and a child for what sounds like a whole two days.  Having grown up in a home with five people and one bathroom, and having had our cousins, a family of five, visit for a week (that's six teenage girls and four adults with one bathroom), it always like people are used to being way too comfortable than is necessary.

(The other catch is actually liking each other enough to share a door and a coffee maker - as well as the bathroom).


----------



## dianeschlicht

The truth is, MS books 1 bedrooms for 5 all the time.  You will NOT get extra bedding, but for 2 nights, it shouldn't be a major issue.  Granted, BWV is a lot smaller than the 1 bedroom we had at OKW for one night with 5 adults.  We were scheduled for 4 adults in a studio at OKW for one night (New Year's Eve), and a 5th adult decided to join us for the trip.  It was no issue for the other 9 days of the trip, because we had a 2 bedroom for that, but NYE was the issue.  I called MS, changed to a 1 bedroom, and they allowed the 5 in a 1 bedroom for that night.  We brought along an airbed for the extra person for that night.  There was no problem getting keys for all 5 for that night, and our DD put the airbed in the laundry room (possible at OKW, but not at BWV) for that one night.  Even the bathroom situation was not an issue, since we had a late night, and no one got up terribly early New Year's Day.  By the time 3 were done in the bathroom, the other 2 were just rising, so it was not an issue.  We checked out of the 1 bedroom and into the 2 bedroom before heading out to the parks for the day, and everything was totally seamless.  Perhaps you could reserve the 2 bedroom for those 2 nights only and then downsize to the 1 bedroom.


----------



## Tollerwalker

Wejust bought in SSR and are planning our first trip in spring 2007.  We are 4 adults & a 4 year old and only want a one bedroom.  The description says it sleeps 4.  Are you allowed 5?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Member Services will allow five in a one bedroom.  You won't get any additional bedding or linens.  You should be okay.


----------



## Tollerwalker

Thanks!  We are excited to go!


----------



## fluffykim

I just stayed in a 1 bed with 3 adults and found it JUST big enough.

I am going in Dec and got a 2bed for 4 adults and a 3.5 year old.  I think the extra space will be much needed with the extra adult and the toddler.

The bathroom situation is one of the issues with the 1bed...the other is the space.  Meaning, if the 2adults in the livingroom are still sleeping, you cant really go into the kitchen unless you are going to disturb them.  Of course the Master bed folks make out like bandits, great bed, privacy and hot tub.

I think the 2 bedroom is well worth the points for the space you gain.


----------



## Tollerwalker

We only bought 200 points and and want to go on a cruise in 2008.  We need all the points we can spare.  Last time we were down we stayed in a room with two doubles at All Star with 3 adults and a toddler... a one bedroom at SSR will probably feel like a mansion


----------



## fluffykim

Everything is relative that is true.  I have not stayed in anything but a "home away from home" since 1996...so I am sure the upgrade from All Star will be a mansion.  You may not feel the same in 3years..haha

Have fun!


----------



## Disney  Doll

You are allowed 4 people plus one child who is small enough to sleep in a Pack & Play.


----------



## brunoflipper

ok this is dangerous but i'm asking anyway...
we are a family of 5, we travel with our close friends who a family of 4... we have always shared a 2BR... our kids are all under 8... but now my daughter will be 3.5 years when go... our kids all love each, hell they think they are cousins... half the fun of the trip is all of us staying together... we even use a fairy godmother a couple of times at night to watch them all together...

so here it comes... what would you do? we have nine guests, 5 are all kids under 8 y.o., we don't want to break any rules but what is your opinion? 9 in a 2 bedroom, is it doable or unreasonable?

to be clear, the price savings (2BR vs. 1BR and a studio) does not matter... trying to bump up to a GV would be cost prohibitive not to mention difficult to schedule...


----------



## dianeschlicht

Of course, you already know 9 is against the rules, but IF MS will allow you to do it (they might or might not), you certainly could get by at OKW with the youngest one sleeping in the laundry room on an air mat.  My question is would you WANT to?  Since the youngest is still under 4, I personally see no problem with it, but since MS now requires the names of ALL people in a unit and pre-prints KTTW cards for each individual, I would say you need to check there first.  I assume the 3.5 year old needs their own ticket to gain admission?  

If you had an OKW GV, you could have most of the youngsters in one bedroom, and they would think they were in heaven!!   The parents would probably appreciate the privacy as well.


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

i was told by someone at Disney that the occupancy limits are set  by the fire Marshall..if Disney allowed more people, and gave extra linens for them..then they are, in essence, giving permission to break the law?


----------



## Mommyof3cuties

Hello,
I'm a renter that is having a hard time finding a villa at the resorts we want for May (apparently I'm not the only one who likes that month, lol).  We could get a hotel, but I'm trying to talk my hubby into trying DVCs for later purchase.  We could move our trip to Oct., but my daugher will be turning 3 in Sept. and that is going to mean tons of changes to reservations.  Are there any studios or 1 bdrms that accommodate 5?  I've looked but can't find it listed.  Yet, I know with the hotels that POR does even though it's not publicized a lot.  Any lesser known facts like this would help me reschedule.

Thanks!


----------



## 2giddy4wdw

You might want to check to see if you can get a crib for the little one, I know that they allow that. I know that in the one and two bedrooms at DVC have a pack and play crib in every room.  Also some of the other resorts (Yacht Club for one) have two queen beds and a daybed.  You can go to allearsnet.com and look at all of the resorts.  I hope that this helped in some way!!!


----------



## mom2alix

Both the studios and one bedrooms officially accomodate 4 plus a child under 3, so it sounds like you should be fine in either one.  

If your DD won't sleep in the pack and play (mine wouldn't at that age), you might look for one of those little sleeping bags with the attached air mattress for her.  They work really well and my DD thought it was a special treat to sleep in her own little bed.


----------



## mimimascio

I'm hoping someone can answer my question.  I've thinking of either renting or purchasing DVC points, however, when I look at the points chart, I notice that I will need a minimum of 2 bedrooms to accomodate 5.  Will they allow 2 adults and 3 children (1 is a baby) in either a studio or 1 bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

mimimascio said:
			
		

> I'm hoping someone can answer my question.  I've thinking of either renting or purchasing DVC points, however, when I look at the points chart, I notice that I will need a minimum of 2 bedrooms to accomodate 5.  Will they allow 2 adults and 3 children (1 is a baby) in either a studio or 1 bedroom?
> 
> Thanks!



Member Services will allow five in a one bedroom and four in a studio. However, one child under the age of three will not count towards that number.  In a studio you will have either one queen sized bed and one double sleeper sofa (VWL, BCV, BWV or SSR) or two queen sized beds (OKW).  A one bedroom will have a king sized bed and one queen sized sleeper sofa.  

You will get four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths in either the one bedroom or studio.  DVC and Disney will not provide extra bedding or linen.  You can purchase an extra towel package for $6.  

You will have a washer and dryer in your one bedroom villa.  You will have access to a washer and dryer when you stay in a studio.


----------



## Doctor P

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> Member Services will allow five in a one bedroom and four in a studio. However, one child under the age of three will not count towards that number.



Though it won't matter in the case we are talking about, I don't believe this is an accurate statement for the one bedroom.  It is true that you can have 4 plus a child in a studio, but, from what has been previously posted, you cannot have FIVE plus a child in a one bedroom.  The limit is five regardless of age as I understand it, and the concession was that all five could be over the age of three.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I think you are right again, Doctor P.


----------



## MrCheesy

As I continue to ponder purchasing into SSR I worry about booking for my family of 5.  It appears from what I've received that I'll be required to book a two bedroom every time since maximum occupancy for the studio's and one-bedrooms are 4.  Is this true?  If so, anyway around it (like not telling them 5 people are coming)?  Thanks for everybody's help today.  This board is great!


----------



## NYMomof4

We have 5 also and my guide said 5 in a 1 bdrm was ok-but it does not say that in the official policy so that could change.  How old are your kids?  I would guess that as they get older you would want a 2 bdrm anyway, but 2 studios may also be an option for a few less points.  We generally need 2 rooms anyway wherever we travel.  If you have one under 3-the studios are fine.


----------



## MrCheesy

The kids are 2 1/2, 5, & 6 so one bedroom should be OK for a few years.  I just didn't know if it would be allowed.  Thanks.


----------



## greenban

MrCheesy said:
			
		

> The kids are 2 1/2, 5, & 6 so one bedroom should be OK for a few years.  I just didn't know if it would be allowed.  Thanks.


As others have said, it is contrary to the written policy in our POS.

However, currently they have been allowing 5 in a 1 BR, provided you supply the bedding.  They will issue everyone a KTTW card as well, and all (or none) can partake of DVC-DP.

Also, for the past year or so, MS advisors have told me that they will allow 4 and 1 under 3 years of age in a studio.  I find this way too crowded to care, but they currently allow it.

I also agree with the previous poster who said, as your kids get older you will WANT the 2 Bedroom.  5 sharing a single bathroom get tiring very quickly!

Hope this helps!

-Tony


----------



## MagicForMe

I have a reservation for a 1 bedroom villa at BCV for my parents. They are bringing along my 3 nieces (their grandchildren) - ages 8, 9 and the baby who is 1 so that's 4 + infant. Now, I had planned to join them for three nights. I know that MS will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom because I rented points last year to a family of 5 (all over 3). If I join my parents, that will make 5 + infant and it crossed my mind that they might not allow it? When they say 5 is allowed, do they count an infant? Any help is appreciated as I cannot call MS until Monday morning to check this out and I need to let my parents know. I hope there is hope for me. I don't have enough points left to get a studio for myself. Thank you.


----------



## Dean

That is correct, it's 5 not 6.  It's not 5 plus an infant.


----------



## senecabeach

Can you change to OKW or SSR with the available pts.


----------



## MagicForMe

Thank you for the replies. I hadn't thought it would be a problem but then it hit me out of the blue. I should have thought it through before now. I don't think there will be availability (June) but if there is I will try to get 2 studios instead of the 1 bdr. What a shame to be split up though. Oh well. senecabeach as you say I could see about OKW or SSR and try to make more of my points there. Time to think. Thanks.


----------



## NMW

I would call and ask MS.  It's ultimately up to them.  We have friends who stayed in a 1 bdr twice with 6, but 2 of the 6 were infant twins, under 3, who both slept in pack and plays.  When the twins turned 3 last year, they bought more points for 2 bdr stays.  I should say that it was 2 adults and 4 young (under 7) children, including the infants, don't know if that changes anything.      They were honest with MS though.  Even if they let you do it, you would probably be really tight in there.  You might be more comfortable with the 2 studios, but I can understand not wanting to split up with the party you have.  What about a 2 bedroom? Good luck!


----------



## wdwstar

I was just thinking where everyone would sleep, the infant in a pack & play and even if you and the two other children in the master bedroom in the king bed, do you really want to put your parents on the pull out couch ? Those pull out couches are not the greatest unless you are staying at SSR with those nice foam pull out couches. Good Luck   I had a ressies one time for the four of us in a studio & MS made a mistake and put 6 people on the ressies   so nothing is impossible


----------



## mark&sue

Is a two bed an option?  Then you can all be together.  We love the two bedrooms for two families as we like to share the dining area of an evening and chill out with a picnic and wine!!

Hope it all works out for you.


Susan


----------



## castleri

If MS says okay to the 5 + an infant I would try for OKW 1 BR - put Mom and Dad in the master bedroom  You and 1 child on the pull out sofa, 1 child on the love seat or on a bed made out of the sofa and love seat cushions on the floor and the infant in the pack and play.   You would need to bring extra sheets and the bathroom usage could be a problem but it could be done.  I wouldn't try to fit everyone into a 1 BR at BCV though.   Good luck.


----------



## gouodux

Hesitant in sharing, but . . . . . . 

We live in Arizona, don't get to WDW often (once as a matter of fact).  We just became members.  Our problem is this.  We are a family of four.  Two small girls - ages 6 and 3.  We are cruising with our friends in September and adding 3 days at WDW afterwards.  They also live in Arizona.  They have five children - ages 11, 6, 4, 2, and 7 months - all girls!  Their dad's sister lives and hour from WDW in Florida.  She and her three kids are going to meet us after the cruise and join us at the parks for those three days.  Her children are 7, 5, and 3.  Two girls, middle child a boy.  We would love to reserve a 3 bedroom Villa so we can all stay together.  But at 15 people, that is too many occording to the occupancy rule.  However, with the ages so close and our friendship being close, our kids have sleep overs all the time.  The always have three or four in a bed.  With only 5 adults, we could easily fit and sleep comfortably in a 3 bedroom Villa.  

The easy solution would to reserve two 2 bedrooms.  If we did that though, our friends would have to split their family up.  Dad and a few kids with his sister and her kids.  Wife and a couple of kids with us.  Not tramatic, but not as much fun.  It's not that we want to go against the occupancy rule, but it is only for a few nights and the kids are so young and small.


----------



## Doctor P

gouodux said:
			
		

> It's not that we want to go against the occupancy rule, but it is only for a few nights and the kids are so young and small.



Rationalize all you want, it's still wrong.  Do the right thing and get appropriate accomodations that meet the requirements of your membership.  You will also likely not be able to get room keys for everyone, which threatens your ability to use perks like EE that require a room key for each guest.  I suspect if you are honest, you won't be able to book for that many people, anyway.


----------



## dianeschlicht

gouodux said:
			
		

> Hesitant in sharing, but . . . . . .
> 
> We live in Arizona, don't get to WDW often (once as a matter of fact).  We just became members.  Our problem is this.  We are a family of four.  Two small girls - ages 6 and 3.  We are cruising with our friends in September and adding 3 days at WDW afterwards.  They also live in Arizona.  They have five children - ages 11, 6, 4, 2, and 7 months - all girls!  Their dad's sister lives and hour from WDW in Florida.  She and her three kids are going to meet us after the cruise and join us at the parks for those three days.  Her children are 7, 5, and 3.  Two girls, middle child a boy.  We would love to reserve a 3 bedroom Villa so we can all stay together.  But at 15 people, that is too many occording to the occupancy rule.  However, with the ages so close and our friendship being close, our kids have sleep overs all the time.  The always have three or four in a bed.  With only 5 adults, we could easily fit and sleep comfortably in a 3 bedroom Villa.
> 
> The easy solution would to reserve two 2 bedrooms.  If we did that though, our friends would have to split their family up.  Dad and a few kids with his sister and her kids.  Wife and a couple of kids with us.  Not tramatic, but not as much fun.  It's not that we want to go against the occupancy rule, but it is only for a few nights and the kids are so young and small.


It might seem fine to you, but rules are rules, and 15 in a GV is WAY too many.  Maybe a GV and a studio or 1 bedroom would suit your needs better.  It sounds like you have 3 family groups.  Perhaps the smallest family group could use the studio, and the other two families could share the GV.


----------



## greenban

gouodux said:
			
		

> Hesitant in sharing, but . . . . . .
> 
> We live in Arizona, don't get to WDW often (once as a matter of fact).  We just became members.  Our problem is this.  We are a family of four.  Two small girls - ages 6 and 3.  We are cruising with our friends in September and adding 3 days at WDW afterwards.  They also live in Arizona.  They have five children - ages 11, 6, 4, 2, and 7 months - all girls!  Their dad's sister lives and hour from WDW in Florida.  She and her three kids are going to meet us after the cruise and join us at the parks for those three days.  Her children are 7, 5, and 3.  Two girls, middle child a boy.  We would love to reserve a 3 bedroom Villa so we can all stay together.  But at 15 people, that is too many occording to the occupancy rule.  However, with the ages so close and our friendship being close, our kids have sleep overs all the time.  The always have three or four in a bed.  With only 5 adults, we could easily fit and sleep comfortably in a 3 bedroom Villa.
> 
> The easy solution would to reserve two 2 bedrooms.  If we did that though, our friends would have to split their family up.  Dad and a few kids with his sister and her kids.  Wife and a couple of kids with us.  Not tramatic, but not as much fun.  It's not that we want to go against the occupancy rule, but it is only for a few nights and the kids are so young and small.



I feel your pain.

I understand your hesitancey in sharing, no one wants their morals, ethics and honesty impinged upon (especially by someone (me) who can't spell!)

Unfortunatley, the DVC just doesn't have an option that fully meets your needs.  It is sad but true.  However, just like the family suites have opened in POP (Can you book 2 adjacents?), one day there may be a SUPER-Grand Villa, (Ultra-Villa?) that will meet your and other families' needs.  Until then good luck!

-Tony


----------



## MagicForMe

Thanks for everyone's responses. Having spoken with Mom, 2 studios would not be an option. The girls would need to sleep with me in one studio because I don't think they want to see Dad in his jammies (NOBODY should need to see that  ) and the 8 year old will cry for her Nan during the night, it's a sure thing and if the studios are far apart it could be a disaster. Also Mom was looking forward to having a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Yes she looks forward to that sort of thing.   Sleeping arrangements with the 1 bedr were: Mom & Dad in master bdrm with baby in pack and play next to them, 2 girls on the pullout and me in a twin air mattress next to them (I'm driving so it's not a problem to bring it) and then I realized the error I had made.

It just seems so unfair (no flames PLEASE) that our occupancy is the exact same if we got a studio or a 1 bedroom. Getting double the square footage has not increased our occupancy by even one person. How can that be right?    I understand there are the same amount of beds but surely if we are willing to get around that issue ourselves they should allow 5 plus a baby in a 1 bedr? When I think back to our vacations as kids - we had 5 in one hotel room, usually offsite, for many years (legally I'll add) and we loved it. We also did 5 in WL years ago, in a 340 sq ft room. 

It looks like I'll be reserving a room at Pop with (I'm hoping) a good AP rate. I will travel back and forth - probably get taxis from the BC. Then Dad said that they might not allow me to visit them in the room even? Do they allow guests to come to a room and visit? 

gouodux, I understand your dilemma. I don't have children but my sister is worried too when her baby is older, vacations will be difficult with a family of 5. I would worry that CMs ask me for identity or ask me to leave. Mom would be mortified.   Or what if we were all asked to leave. She would just about lay down and die I think (especially if the laundry is mid-cycle).


----------



## jarestel

MagicForMe said:
			
		

> It looks like I'll be reserving a room at Pop with (I'm hoping) a good AP rate. I will travel back and forth - probably get taxis from the BC. Then Dad said that they might not allow me to visit them in the room even? Do they allow guests to come to a room and visit?



Visitations are allowed, no problems!

Have a great trip!


----------



## gouodux

Amazed at the reading comprehension of some.  Before one makes condescending remarks, they should read what is written.  I was right at the start - shouldn't have shared.  Some just don't get it.  We are not dishonest folks and would never go against the rules.  Just stating our situation.  We will be reserving two 2 bedroom suites - however, just to piss some people off, will try really hard to talk MS in to letting us do a 3 bedroom (I jest).

I truly wish I could meet these folks that have never committed a dishonest act in their lives.


----------



## jarestel

gouodux said:
			
		

> Amazed at the reading comprehension of some.  Before one makes condescending remarks, they should read what is written.  I was right at the start - shouldn't have shared.  Some just don't get it.  We are not dishonest folks and would never go against the rules.  Just stating our situation.  We will be reserving two 2 bedroom suites - however, just to piss some people off, will try really hard to talk MS in to letting us do a 3 bedroom (I jest).
> 
> I truly wish I could meet these folks that have never committed a dishonest act in their lives.



Don't let it get you down. As you've seen, some DVC members have rather strong feelings about certain topics but unfortunately aren't all that adept at communicating the rules without adding a dose or two of judgement as well. But they mostly mean well and are great sources for information. So don't get discouraged! Just take things with a grain ( or boulder, in some cases ) of salt and let it roll!

have a great trip!


----------



## MagicForMe

gouodux said:
			
		

> Amazed at the reading comprehension of some.  Before one makes condescending remarks, they should read what is written.  I was right at the start - shouldn't have shared.  Some just don't get it.  We are not dishonest folks and would never go against the rules.  Just stating our situation.  We will be reserving two 2 bedroom suites - however, just to piss some people off, will try really hard to talk MS in to letting us do a 3 bedroom (I jest).
> 
> I truly wish I could meet these folks that have never committed a dishonest act in their lives.



  your solution to your dilemma sounded very reasonable to me. we're talking with an extra baby or two in a pack 'n play, not a football team. I don't think you did anything wrong.


----------



## Dean

MagicForMe said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's responses. Having spoken with Mom, 2 studios would not be an option. The girls would need to sleep with me in one studio because I don't think they want to see Dad in his jammies (NOBODY should need to see that  ) and the 8 year old will cry for her Nan during the night, it's a sure thing and if the studios are far apart it could be a disaster. Also Mom was looking forward to having a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Yes she looks forward to that sort of thing.   Sleeping arrangements with the 1 bedr were: Mom & Dad in master bdrm with baby in pack and play next to them, 2 girls on the pullout and me in a twin air mattress next to them (I'm driving so it's not a problem to bring it) and then I realized the error I had made.
> 
> It just seems so unfair (no flames PLEASE) that our occupancy is the exact same if we got a studio or a 1 bedroom. Getting double the square footage has not increased our occupancy by even one person. How can that be right?    I understand there are the same amount of beds but surely if we are willing to get around that issue ourselves they should allow 5 plus a baby in a 1 bedr? When I think back to our vacations as kids - we had 5 in one hotel room, usually offsite, for many years (legally I'll add) and we loved it. We also did 5 in WL years ago, in a 340 sq ft room.
> 
> It looks like I'll be reserving a room at Pop with (I'm hoping) a good AP rate. I will travel back and forth - probably get taxis from the BC. Then Dad said that they might not allow me to visit them in the room even? Do they allow guests to come to a room and visit?
> 
> gouodux, I understand your dilemma. I don't have children but my sister is worried too when her baby is older, vacations will be difficult with a family of 5. I would worry that CMs ask me for identity or ask me to leave. Mom would be mortified.   Or what if we were all asked to leave. She would just about lay down and die I think (especially if the laundry is mid-cycle).


While studios technically will sleep 4, they really are only geared for 2.  And if one exchanges a studio, can only request for 2 for the exchange.  So the best answer isn't to increase the 1 BR occupancy but decrease the studio to two.


----------



## Dean

gouodux said:
			
		

> Amazed at the reading comprehension of some.  Before one makes condescending remarks, they should read what is written.  I was right at the start - shouldn't have shared.  Some just don't get it.  We are not dishonest folks and would never go against the rules.  Just stating our situation.  We will be reserving two 2 bedroom suites - however, just to piss some people off, will try really hard to talk MS in to letting us do a 3 bedroom (I jest).
> 
> I truly wish I could meet these folks that have never committed a dishonest act in their lives.


One is either honest or not and there are consequences to being honest that are not always easy or cheap.  All you have to do is call MS and tell them you want to reserve a GV for 15.  If they say OK and list 15, you're all set.  If they say no, then it's back on you.

However, stating one is contemplating being dishonest is far different than one who has made a mistake in the past or even will make an unintentional mistake in the future.  The "everyone's doing it", which some people try to use in these situations, didn't fly with my kids and won't fly with my feelings of posts on this board.  Nor does the not fair, it will cost me more money or points complaint.  There are larger accommodations in the area including 4 BR timeshares and 5 BR houses for rent.


----------



## gouodux

Truly frustrating to read what some of the responses are.  I read my original post again, it makes sense to me.  Nowhere does it say that I am comtemplating being dishonest.  Nor does it say we are going to break the rules.  Didn't say it was unfair . . . . . basically . . . . . whatever.

Thank you to the folks the sent us a private message and to some of the responses.  Some understand what we are saying and some, well . . . don't.

At the end it's all about spending time with your family and friends on vacation.


----------



## NMW

MagicForMe said:
			
		

> Thanks for everyone's responses. Having spoken with Mom, 2 studios would not be an option. The girls would need to sleep with me in one studio because I don't think they want to see Dad in his jammies (NOBODY should need to see that  ) and the 8 year old will cry for her Nan during the night, it's a sure thing and if the studios are far apart it could be a disaster. Also Mom was looking forward to having a full kitchen and washer/dryer. Yes she looks forward to that sort of thing.   Sleeping arrangements with the 1 bedr were: Mom & Dad in master bdrm with baby in pack and play next to them, 2 girls on the pullout and me in a twin air mattress next to them (I'm driving so it's not a problem to bring it) and then I realized the error I had made.
> 
> It just seems so unfair (no flames PLEASE) that our occupancy is the exact same if we got a studio or a 1 bedroom. Getting double the square footage has not increased our occupancy by even one person. How can that be right?    I understand there are the same amount of beds but surely if we are willing to get around that issue ourselves they should allow 5 plus a baby in a 1 bedr? When I think back to our vacations as kids - we had 5 in one hotel room, usually offsite, for many years (legally I'll add) and we loved it. We also did 5 in WL years ago, in a 340 sq ft room.
> 
> It looks like I'll be reserving a room at Pop with (I'm hoping) a good AP rate. I will travel back and forth - probably get taxis from the BC. Then Dad said that they might not allow me to visit them in the room even? Do they allow guests to come to a room and visit?
> 
> gouodux, I understand your dilemma. I don't have children but my sister is worried too when her baby is older, vacations will be difficult with a family of 5. I would worry that CMs ask me for identity or ask me to leave. Mom would be mortified.   Or what if we were all asked to leave. She would just about lay down and die I think (especially if the laundry is mid-cycle).




At least call MS Monday and ask.  They may not count the infant, you never know.  I'm sure you can visit with no problem!


----------



## Dean

gouodux said:
			
		

> Truly frustrating to read what some of the responses are.  I read my original post again, it makes sense to me.  Nowhere does it say that I am comtemplating being dishonest.  Nor does it say we are going to break the rules.  Didn't say it was unfair . . . . . basically . . . . . whatever.
> 
> Thank you to the folks the sent us a private message and to some of the responses.  Some understand what we are saying and some, well . . . don't.
> 
> At the end it's all about spending time with your family and friends on vacation.


I'm sorry if I misunderstood.  I thought you were contemplating putting 15 in a 3 BR.  If not, I apologize.  If so, see my previous post.


----------



## NMW

gouodux said:
			
		

> Truly frustrating to read what some of the responses are.  I read my original post again, it makes sense to me.  Nowhere does it say that I am comtemplating being dishonest.  Nor does it say we are going to break the rules.  Didn't say it was unfair . . . . . basically . . . . . whatever.
> 
> Thank you to the folks the sent us a private message and to some of the responses.  Some understand what we are saying and some, well . . . don't.
> 
> At the end it's all about spending time with your family and friends on vacation.




Try not to get too frustrated.  There are some posters who have very, very strong feelings about this subject.  I always try to answer occupancy questions, as we are a family of 5 and have dealt with this issue.  So far MS has booked us twice in 1 bdrs and we have friends that have done it multiple times. What I always tell people is my personal experience and advise them to call MS and simply ask.  It can't hurt to ask, right?  If MS allows it, it doesn't matter what posters on this board write to you.  Besides, you didn't even write that you WERE going to do this, just that you wish you could.  I totally understand that.  I hope you have a great trip, even if you're split up.


----------



## Doctor P

gouodux said:
			
		

> Hesitant in sharing, but . . . . . .
> 
> We live in Arizona, don't get to WDW often (once as a matter of fact).  We just became members.  Our problem is this.  We are a family of four.  Two small girls - ages 6 and 3.  We are cruising with our friends in September and adding 3 days at WDW afterwards.  They also live in Arizona.  They have five children - ages 11, 6, 4, 2, and 7 months - all girls!  Their dad's sister lives and hour from WDW in Florida.  She and her three kids are going to meet us after the cruise and join us at the parks for those three days.  Her children are 7, 5, and 3.  Two girls, middle child a boy.  We would love to reserve a 3 bedroom Villa so we can all stay together.  But at 15 people, that is too many occording to the occupancy rule.  However, with the ages so close and our friendship being close, our kids have sleep overs all the time.  The always have three or four in a bed.  With only 5 adults, we could easily fit and sleep comfortably in a 3 bedroom Villa.
> 
> The easy solution would to reserve two 2 bedrooms.  If we did that though, our friends would have to split their family up.  Dad and a few kids with his sister and her kids.  Wife and a couple of kids with us.  Not tramatic, but not as much fun.  It's not that we want to go against the occupancy rule, but it is only for a few nights and the kids are so young and small.



I don't think there is anything wrong with my reading comprehension.  If this post does not suggest that you intend to put 15 in a 3BR GV, I apologize.  However, there is nothing CONDESCENDING about telling you to do the right thing and abide by the rules.  Also, when I made the comment about honesty, I was speaking directly in factual terms.  If you put 15 in a 3BR GV and put all the people on the reservation and MS allows you to do that (which I suspect they will not, but who knows) that is one thing.  If you choose to put 15 in a 3BR GV without putting them all on the reservation, there may be problems (already outlined) with access to EE and other things.  There is also an honesty issue, but my previous post was not addressing that, nor am I at this time.  Reading comprehension would suggest that all I said was "if you are honest" (meaning that you state you are booking for 15 people) then this is what will happen.  If you prefer the words, "if you tell them you are booking for 15 people", then, great, substitute those words.  They have the same meaning, and if you find them less troubling, then put them in there and run with it.  Good luck resolving your dilemma.  Now, you didn't hear me say this, but DVC is not going to do room checks, so if you are worried about it and want to have your cake and eat it too (and at least be within the letter of the rules, sort of ), then book a second room (doesn't even have to be at OKW, could be at a value resort) but everybody actually SLEEPS or at least hangs out in the GV.  I hope it works out for you somehow, as this does sound like a special vacation.


----------



## abk96

I have a family of 5 and I noticed that the studios and one bedrooms say sleeps 4.  Is this strictly enforced?  If we decided to become DVC owners, would be always have to reserve the bigger sleeps 8 rooms?

ETA:  My children are 4,7, & 9.

Thank you.


----------



## browniemtb

Thats a good question......I was wondering this too. We are a family of 4 now with two daughters 5 and 3 and now the DW is planning on #3. I figure if #3 happens, in a few years I guess I would need to know the answer to this. I bought in based on a 1 bedroom rental during peak season for just the 4 of us.
Brownie


----------



## bobbiwoz

Some say that Member Services will take a reservation for a 1 bedroom with 5 people, all over 3, but will remind the member that additional bedding is not provided.

Our DS & DDiL have 3 children, we own DVC.  I was just thinking that when our DGC get older, we will be booking them their own 2 bedroom, so we will probably need more points!!  

As a couple, we're taking our first longer trip in an OKW 1 bedroom, people say that those are huge and can "hold" the 5 person family with room to spare, we'll see.

Bobbi


----------



## CarolMN

You may be able to reserve a 1 bedroom for a few years.  Member Services had been reportedly allowing 5 in a one bedroom (the stated maximium is 4 persons plus an infant under the age of 3.  A portable crib is provided for the infant).  There is a king bed in the bedroom and a queen sleep sofa in the living room.  DVC does not provide rollaways or cots or even extra bedding to accomodate more than the stated maximum, so you'd have to bring an aero bed/sleeping bag for the 5th person.

MS will not allow 5 in a studio.

In a few years, you'll want the 2 bedroom anyway.  In addition to the extra space, you'll appreciate the second bathroom.

Best wishes -

P.S.  In a little while, this thread will be merged with the larger occupancy thread.  Many posters here have strong feelings about exceeding the stated maximums and occasionally, some "forget their manners".    If someone does, please do not take it personally.  Nothing wrong with asking the queston.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## abk96

CarolMN said:
			
		

> P.S.  In a little while, this thread will be merged with the larger occupancy thread.  Many posters here have strong feelings about exceeding the stated maximums and occasionally, some "forget their manners".    .



 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Doctor P

CarolMN said:
			
		

> You may be able to reserve a 1 bedroom for a few years.  Member Services had been reportedly allowing 5 in a one bedroom (the stated maximium is 4 persons plus an infant under the age of 3.  A portable crib is provided for the infant).



This is actually not correct and is often misunderstood since the "under three" thing has been going on so long.  The stated maximum is 4 persons regardless of age.  Allowing a 5th person under the age of 3 is alos something that MS has been allowing, but could discontinue at anytime since the true stated occupancy is 4 persons regardless of age.


----------



## ncyorks

Maybe we've been in the wrong all this time or just lucky, but we have a family of 5 (youngest is 9).  We' have always stayed in a 1BR villa, and it's never been a problem.  Only once did someone at member services say anything, and that was just make sure we were comfortable with the arrangements.  Which we were.


----------



## Doctor P

ncyorks said:
			
		

> Maybe we've been in the wrong all this time or just lucky, but we have a family of 5 (youngest is 9).  We' have always stayed in a 1BR villa, and it's never been a problem.  Only once did someone at member services say anything, and that was just make sure we were comfortable with the arrangements.  Which we were.



According to the policy that MS has been using, you have been fine.  Especially as long as you consistently put all five people on your 1BR reservation.  However, this concession could be withdrawn at any time since the only binding limits are those stated in the legal documents (which would be 4 persons, regardless of age, in a 1BR).  I wouldn't spend time worrying about this possibility, but recognize that it COULD happen.


----------



## MagicForMe

A quick update on my situation: 1 bdr BC villa booked for my parents + 3 nieces - one is an infant.

I called MS on Monday and explained my situation and they said that yes, I would be allowed to stay with them in the villa for 3 nights. They were ok with it because one of my nieces is an infant. They were very clear that I must make my own bedding arrangments of course. But according to the CM, it's no problem. So I'm going to do just that. I will be on the reservation and will be provided with my own room key.


----------



## NMW

MagicForMe said:
			
		

> A quick update on my situation: 1 bdr BC villa booked for my parents + 3 nieces - one is an infant.
> 
> I called MS on Monday and explained my situation and they said that yes, I would be allowed to stay with them in the villa for 3 nights. They were ok with it because one of my nieces is an infant. They were very clear that I must make my own bedding arrangments of course. But according to the CM, it's no problem. So I'm going to do just that. I will be on the reservation and will be provided with my own room key.




That's great!  It always pays to ask MS.  Have a great trip.


----------



## agotta

How many will DVC allow in a 2-bedroom?TIA!


----------



## DebbieB

Eight but it would be crowded.    You would have a king in the master bedroom (2), a queen sofabed (2), in the second bedroom - a queen (2) and either a second queen or a double sofabed (2).


----------



## yitbos96bb

DebbieB said:
			
		

> Eight but it would be crowded.    You would have a king in the master bedroom (2), a queen sofabed (2), in the second bedroom - a queen (2) and either a second queen or a double sofabed (2).



Is the 8 a hard, fast rule?  I have heard of people with 1BR and studios putting 5 adults in there and all of them are on the room list.  How do they get away with that?


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

yitbos96bb said:
			
		

> Is the 8 a hard, fast rule?  I have heard of people with 1BR and studios putting 5 adults in there and all of them are on the room list.  How do they get away with that?



Eight is a "hard and fast rule".  In the other case they do it because DVC allows them to.  I have never heard of more than 8 adults for a 2BR.

HBC


----------



## agotta

Thanks again!! We have 7 women in a 2-bedroom and I wanted to make sure we would all get room cards and the DP. Thanks!!  OMG 7 women and 2 bathrooms


----------



## Deb & Bill

And it's not only 8 adults.  It's really 8 persons (plus since the documents came out, they allow one additional under the age of 3).  But 8 would be crowded.


----------



## NMW

I was told by MS they allow 4 in a studio, 5 in a 1 bdr and 8 in a 2 bdr.  I do think 8 adults would be pretty tight, especially in the 2nd bedroom if it's a studio lockoff with a sofabed.  You'd have to all be pretty close!  

Hope you all have fun!


----------



## CarolRN

Here's my situation.  We are staying in a studio at BWV at the end of September.  It will by myself, DH, DD3 and niece6.  We decided to bring our niece to make our daughters trip more memorable.  Yesterday we were asked if we had ever considered having more children.  I am unable to have anymore and the one we have was a miracle to begin with.  A friend has a great niece age 6 who's mother has leukemia and will not make it much longer.  The nearest and youngest relative is 65, there are no other relatives so we were asked if we would consider adopting her.  Of course the answer is yes but.....would Disney make an exception and allow another child in our room?  I know it would be tight but that doesn't matter to me.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## FreeTime

There a a few BWV studios that sleep 5 if I recall they have a child size daybed. Disney will not check to see how many are in your room except at checkin when they will confirm the names. You will not be able to use early entry or the late closes. There is an occupancy string on this board that will give you quite a few opinions. You might want to check it out.


----------



## greenban

CarolRN said:
			
		

> Here's my situation.  We are staying in a studio at BWV at the end of September.  It will by myself, DH, DD3 and niece6.  We decided to bring our niece to make our daughters trip more memorable.  Yesterday we were asked if we had ever considered having more children.  I am unable to have anymore and the one we have was a miracle to begin with.  A friend has a great niece age 6 who's mother has leukemia and will not make it much longer.  The nearest and youngest relative is 65, there are no other relatives so we were asked if we would consider adopting her.  Of course the answer is yes but.....would Disney make an exception and allow another child in our room?  I know it would be tight but that doesn't matter to me.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



It never hurts to ask.  But the official and so far enforced policy is 4 in a studio, no matter what the age.  In the past 4 in a one bed room with one 'extra' child under 3 was allowed.  Recently, 5 (no matter what the age) in a one bedroom has been allowed.  Disney will not/does not provide extra towels, linens, or sleeping space for the 'extra' person.

It would be really annoying to me, to have been told by a MS-Advisor that I could have 5 in a studio (as an exception), only to arrive at check-in and be denied 5 in the room.  I personally wouldn't risk it.  I have received 5 names on a one bedroom confirmation from Disney, but never on a studio.

Perhaps POR which has a section for a family of 5, might work better (and boy is it cramped - I've been there and done that!)

Or perhaps the new value family suites when they become available.

Either way, if they print 5 names on your confirmation, be it a studio (doubtful) or a 1 bedroom, then you'd be golden!

Good luck,

-Tony


----------



## DisFlan

An OKW 2-bd is roomier, and the 2nd bedroom has 2 queen beds.  I don't know about cramming 7 ladies into one of the smaller 2-bd villas.  I think I'd feel pretty cramped.  You'd better all be really good friends - and no snorers.

DisFlan


----------



## agotta

DisFlan said:
			
		

> An OKW 2-bd is roomier, and the 2nd bedroom has 2 queen beds.  I don't know about cramming 7 ladies into one of the smaller 2-bd villas.  I think I'd feel pretty cramped.  You'd better all be really good friends - and no snorers.
> 
> DisFlan



We are all Diser's...  We won't be in the room that much, so I think we will be ok.  We all know it will be tight.


----------



## Cinderelli

CarolRN,

I just wanted to commend you for opening your hearts and home to a child in this tragic situation.  Our pastor just spoke today about how acts of kindness can make such a huge difference, and your family will have really gone above and beyond.  God bless your family.  

A trip to Disney sounds like a wonderful thing for her to look forward to.   However, I do think you'll be quite crowded in a studio.  If at all possible, maybe try to upgrade to a one bedroom.  That said, my children are all small children.  When they were that age, they all would have fit on the pull-out sofa.

In fact, we just spent Super Bowl weekend in a 3 bedroom (off-site) and all 3 still slept on the pull-out sofa so they could fall asleep to the TV.  The 2nd bedroom - which was theirs, and had no TV - went unoccupied the entire weekend.  My father-in-law had the 3rd bedroom.  My DKs are 12, 10 & 9 and still all fit on that sleeper sofa.

Also, take into consideration how much time you'll be spending in the room.  Although my kids all slept on the sleeper sofa, we had a ton of space for them to run in when we were "watching the big game".

This little angel may experience some separation anxiety, as well, so close quarters could be a blessing - or a nightmare.  Really depends on your family dynamics.

Do what you feel is best for your family.  Wishing you much pixie dust for this trip and I'm sure many more.

Lissa


----------



## Doctor P

CarolRN said:
			
		

> Here's my situation.  We are staying in a studio at BWV at the end of September.  It will by myself, DH, DD3 and niece6.  We decided to bring our niece to make our daughters trip more memorable.  Yesterday we were asked if we had ever considered having more children.  I am unable to have anymore and the one we have was a miracle to begin with.  A friend has a great niece age 6 who's mother has leukemia and will not make it much longer.  The nearest and youngest relative is 65, there are no other relatives so we were asked if we would consider adopting her.  Of course the answer is yes but.....would Disney make an exception and allow another child in our room?  I know it would be tight but that doesn't matter to me.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks



Well motivated or not (and I think it IS a wonderful thing you are trying to do), the limit in a studio is 4 persons 3 or older (one person UNDER 3 does not count according to MS policies).  I do not believe Disney will or should make an exception.  I do hope it works out for you, though.


----------



## westjones

CarolRN said:
			
		

> Here's my situation.  We are staying in a studio at BWV at the end of September.  It will by myself, DH, DD3 and niece6.  We decided to bring our niece to make our daughters trip more memorable.  Yesterday we were asked if we had ever considered having more children.  I am unable to have anymore and the one we have was a miracle to begin with.  A friend has a great niece age 6 who's mother has leukemia and will not make it much longer.  The nearest and youngest relative is 65, there are no other relatives so we were asked if we would consider adopting her.  Of course the answer is yes but.....would Disney make an exception and allow another child in our room?  I know it would be tight but that doesn't matter to me.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks




It is good you have your reservation at BWV, they are the only DVC that can have 5 in some of the rooms.  Call right away and have them add her and have them put on  your resevation that you are requesting a studio plus room (with a day bed).  Here is a description from the allearsnet.com website:
http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/faq_bwv.htm

Studio with Daybed: - Includes everything in the Studio room plus a five-foot daybed. Per Disney, this Studio with Daybed will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child who will fit in the daybed, plus one child under the age of three in a crib".

We have one of these reserved for DH's family that has 5 in it (one is a 5 year old boy, so he will get the little daybed).  The daybed isn't much, but it is a spot and you can put five on the reservation.  They said since it isn't guaranteed we could bring an aerobed as a back up, but we aren't going to do that because he is fine sleeping in his sleeping bag on the floor or in the queen bed with grandma and grandpa.

Back on page 55 someone was posted a picture of the daybed:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=10723952&postcount=812

As I said, it isn't much, but you have little ones, so they could use it.  

You are doing such a wonderful thing!  I am so moved by your story.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!

Bless You!
DJ


----------



## Doctor P

westjones said:
			
		

> It is good you have your reservation at BWV, they are the only DVC that can have 5 in some of the rooms.  Call right away and have them add her and have them put on  your resevation that you are requesting a studio plus room (with a day bed).  Here is a description from the allearsnet.com website:
> http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/faq_bwv.htm
> 
> Studio with Daybed: - Includes everything in the Studio room plus a five-foot daybed. Per Disney, this Studio with Daybed will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child who will fit in the daybed, plus one child under the age of three in a crib".
> 
> We have one of these reserved for DH's family that has 5 in it (one is a 5 year old boy, so he will get the little daybed).  The daybed isn't much, but it is a spot and you can put five on the reservation.  They said since it isn't guaranteed we could bring an aerobed as a back up, but we aren't going to do that because he is fine sleeping in his sleeping bag on the floor or in the queen bed with grandma and grandpa.
> 
> Back on page 55 someone was posted a picture of the daybed:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=10723952&postcount=812
> 
> As I said, it isn't much, but you have little ones, so they could use it.
> 
> You are doing such a wonderful thing!  I am so moved by your story.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> Bless You!
> DJ



Unfortunately, Disney will no longer guarantee this type of room or reserve it separately.  You can talk with MS to see what they can do.  Hope you have luck.


----------



## westjones

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, Disney will no longer guarantee this type of room or reserve it separately.  You can talk with MS to see what they can do.  Hope you have luck.




This is correct, they won't guarantee the daybed in the room, but they let me book with 5 people in a BWV studio with the request to have the daybed (and they said that I could bring the aerobed as a back up--but there was no problem with the 5 in the room).  My reservation is for this coming June and I just made it this past December.  

So, you might not be able to have the daybed, but I bet all the girls would be happy in one bed together (at those young ages they don't mind...at least my girls never did when they had friends sleeping over).  If the only thing you are concerned about is adding the 5th child to the room, that shouldn't be a problem as long as you stick with BWV (and they haven't changed the rules since December).

Good Luck!
DJ
(OH!  One more thing, the CM that booked my room said they tend to save the studio plus rooms for the reservations with 5 people, so we are optimistic that we will get the daybed).


----------



## Ruth B

Hi
will the BWV stanadrd studio accomadatre a family of 4?
thanks fo your help
Ruth


----------



## jakenjess

The studios at BWV have a queen bed and a pullout sofa, so they can accommodate four if two don't mind sleeping on the pullout.  My two kids (8 and 10) were perfectly fine sleeping there.


----------



## JFrey4240

I think you'll be fine.  The sofa pulls-out at night which doesn't make for much space but you're sleeping anyhow.  You'll have space during the day if you fold it up and use it as a couch.  We think it's pretty comfy too for a sofa bed!


----------



## byoung

You will do just find. Love the BWV.


----------



## ccw

We stayed at a BWV standard view (parking lot) with two young teen boys and it was fine. I prefer OKW for the easy access to outside and the car, but the boys liked the activities around Boardwalk.


----------



## Ruth B

Thanks very mcuh for all your help. Can't wait to get there!!


----------



## J and R's mom

If you get a dedicated studio, it will also come with a day bed (as well as the sofa bed).  The day bed is rather small, though, but would be okay for a younger child, say 10 or younger.


----------



## Deb & Bill

J and R's mom said:
			
		

> If you get a dedicated studio, it will also come with a day bed (as well as the sofa bed).  The day bed is rather small, though, but would be okay for a younger child, say 10 or younger.



It's too small for a 10 yr old, more like a 5 or at most a 6 yr old.  It's more like an upholstered luggage rack.  Remember, this room cannot be guaranteed or requested.  It's totally the luck of the draw.


----------



## westjones

ccw said:
			
		

> We stayed at a BWV standard view (parking lot) with two young teen boys and it was fine. I prefer OKW for the easy access to outside and the car, but the boys liked the activities around Boardwalk.




What kinds of activities?  Do you mean the Community Center's activities?  Do they have things for teens there?  We will have a teen visiting with us this summer (we have never used the Community Center before, but want to check it out this time).  We will also have a 5 year old with us, and I thought they may have stuff for the younger kids.

Or did you mean they like the tennis courts, pool, entertainment on the Boardwalk, etc.?

Just wondering what the appeal is to teens because I am thinking about the next trip I am planning for family in 2 years and there will be 3 teens with us then.

Thanks!
DJ


----------



## 4mcbjCtr

We have 5 in our family.  I guess we are at that size and my kids are at that age, where we are really disadvantaged by the occupancy on the 1 and 2 bedroom units.  My children are 11, 7 and 3.  My 3 year old is so tiny, that she can fit almost anywhere.  

We are planning a vacation for June.  I have scheduled for a 2 bedroom currently at SSR.  I guess I am just so close to wanting to save those extra points and moving to a 1 bedroom.  

We have the Disney Dining Plan though for all 5 of us, so I don't think they will even allow us into a 1 bedroom, because you have to add the DDP to your room reservation.

I guess I am just looking for people to sway me, so I don't feel like I am using more points than I feel like I should.  I know in the end we will be much more comfortable in the 2 bedroom, but feel sad there will be those extra spots in our room available.    

Anyone want to come to Disney with us?


----------



## ImaFunMom

I am not sure about the number of people in a BR.  Can you get a suite for less than a 2 BR?


----------



## Deb & Bill

A one bedroom sleeps four (one king sized bed and one queen sized sleeper sofa) and you get towels for four (four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths).  But Member Services will allow five in a one bedroom, but they will not provide additional bedding or linens. 

A two bedroom sleeps eight (one king sized bed, one queen sized sleeper sofa and one or two queen sized beds (or one double sized sleeper sofa to take the place of one queen sized bed in most two bedrooms).  

Once a kid hits three years old, they have to have a ticket and pay for all meals.  Under three is free, but if you order for the child you will have to pay for it.  They get free meals if they share with you or if you eat at a buffet or family style service.


----------



## mickeysgal

Yes, they currently allow 5 in a one-bedroom although this is subject to change if Member Services ever decides to pull the plug on this.  Some bring an inflatable air mattress to use, while others I know have had the youngest sleep with them in the master which has a king size bed.  I'm sure others use the sheet given for the pack-n-play and use it on the loveseat for a very small child.  They will put 5 on the reservation and will issue 5 room cards so this should solve your DDP problem. Have fun!


----------



## byoung

Yes I agree they are allowing 5.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mickeysgal said:
			
		

> Yes, they currently allow 5 in a one-bedroom although this is subject to change if Member Services ever decides to pull the plug on this.  Some bring an inflatable air mattress to use, while others I know have had the youngest sleep with them in the master which has a king size bed.  I'm sure others use the sheet given for the pack-n-play and use it on the loveseat for a very small child.  They will put 5 on the reservation and will issue 5 room cards so this should solve your DDP problem. Have fun!



Only OKW has a love seat and a sleeper sofa.  But you could take the cushions from the sleeper sofa and make a bed on the floor with them for the littlest one.


----------



## Disneymaniacs

Will they let you put 5 in a 1 bedroom at BW?  Inlaws want to come with us and we have a 1 bedroom.  DD (4) sleeps with us when away from home so noone would be on sofa bed anyway.  Makes it hard to justify extra points for a 2 bedrooms but we want dining plan and must list all.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Disneymaniacs said:
			
		

> Will they let you put 5 in a 1 bedroom at BW?  DD (4) sleeps with us when away from home so noone would be on sofa bed anyway.  Makes it hard to justify extra points for a 2 bedrooms but we want dining plan and must list all.



They are allowing 5 in a one bedroom at this time.  Don't know how long that will last, though.


----------



## Disneymaniacs

Thanks Deb.  I see you all over this sight   .  Do you know how dining plan works?


----------



## solstice621

What makes you think they will eventually not allow 5 in the 1BR?

~Just curious~


----------



## Disneymaniacs

Everything that I have read said they only allow 4 adults and 1 child under three in a crib so this was news (good) to me   .


----------



## sanilacjack

4mcbjCtr said:
			
		

> My 3 year old is so tiny, that she can fit almost anywhere.




Don't let the tag fairy see that statement!


----------



## islandbeachnut

I have to say,  I think it's ridiculous that if a studio fits 4 people then why wouldn't a 1 bedroom be able to sleep 5 (or 6).  I mean the point difference is very big & it is a much larger space - so why not allow extra people (legally).  

I realize it's Disney and they can do what they want,  but I can disagree with it because it's nonsense.


----------



## dianeschlicht

islandbeachnut said:
			
		

> I have to say,  I think it's ridiculous that if a studio fits 4 people then why wouldn't a 1 bedroom be able to sleep 5 (or 6).  I mean the point difference is very big & it is a much larger space - so why not allow extra people (legally).
> 
> I realize it's Disney and they can do what they want,  but I can disagree with it because it's nonsense.


The point difference isn't because of the number the 1 bedroom sleeps, but because of the full kitchen and living room and laundry facilities.  You are getting more space and more of a "apartment" instead of just a bedroom, hence the more points.  It really has nothing to do with sleeping capacity, but I sure wouldn't want more people than the beds would allow.  A small child would do fine on an air mat or the cushions from the sofa, but there is still only one bathroom in a 1 bedroom, and to my mind, THAT is the big issue!


----------



## NMW

Yes, you can book 5 in a 1 bdr and all will be listed.  I have done it twice and MS didn't seem to even blink.  They do say the disclaimer about no extra bedding though.  We brought an aerobed and sheets but DD ended up with us anyway.


----------



## keishashadow

Has anyone gotten 5 resort cards lately for their party in a 1 BR?

Was told flat out "no" when asking if I could add a child to studio res.


----------



## dianeschlicht

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten 5 resort cards lately for their party in a 1 BR?
> 
> Was told flat out "no" when asking if I could add a child to studio res.


We had 5 adults in a 1 bedroom for one night (New Year's Eve) and there was no problem getting the 5 room cards.  The key point of your question is 1 bedroom.  There is DEFINITELY not going to be 5 allowed in a studio unless one is under the age of 3.


----------



## Disney  Doll

The "official" line is that 5 are allowed in a 1BR if one of them can sleep in a pack & play.

Unofficially, a lot of diffferent things happen!


----------



## bpmorley

As of right now they will allow 4 adults and 2 children in a studio.  I'm sure it would be a little tight.  We just stayed @ BCV back in January.  There were no 1-bdr's available or studio.  So 5(4 adults 1 child-6yo) stayed in a studio.  That wasn't too bad.  They said that we could have had another child also


----------



## Deb & Bill

bpmorley said:
			
		

> As of right now they will allow 4 adults and 2 children in a studio.  ...



You have got to be kidding!!  I don't know what happened with your reservation, but MS says they will not allow 6 in a studio.


----------



## bpmorley

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> You have got to be kidding!!  I don't know what happened with your reservation, but MS says they will not allow 6 in a studio.



I'm not kidding.  This is what I was told over the phone before we went and I was told that at the front desk.


----------



## susieh

An earlier post said it is a hard and fast rule that you cannot have more than 8 in a 2 bed 

That is WRONG

We had 9 adults in a 2 bed for 2 weeks.  There were 2 couples, 2 teenage sisters who shared one of the queen beds and 3 teenage lads (brothers and a friend) who shared the king size bed. The teenagers were 15, 17, 18, 18 and 19

We had plenty of room


----------



## greenban

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten 5 resort cards lately for their party in a 1 BR?
> 
> Was told flat out "no" when asking if I could add a child to studio res.



Yes:

Dec 11, 2005, OKW 1 BR, (DW, DD12, DS9, DD5 & Me) all had room keys.

Some claim 5 in a studio, but I have never seen this confirmed or from a reliable source, and MS has consistently said no!

-Tony


----------



## bpmorley

I've always found that Disney will accomadate anyone if you just ask.  I've never been told no about anything.  That's for 6 visits in 5 years


----------



## kstgelais4

The guide who gave us our DVC tour 2 weeks ago told us that "if we thought we could squeeze our family into a studio, than that's what we could book". I don't know if he really didn't know any better, or if was trying to please us to sell. I for one, don't give a yoohoo about the room size, because my family already squeezes into a 3 br 960 sq. ft. house. lol. Going to a DVC resort will be bigger than my house 
Oh BTW my famil consists of myself, dh, ds 7, ds almost 5, dd not quite 3, and ds not quite 1. 
Kelly


----------



## keishashadow

Thanks, 5 in a studio would be more like camping (bodies in sleeping bags everywhere).


----------



## Daitcher

Hear that zipping........ that is me putting on the flame suit.   Call me crazy but I bought DVC for the luxury of having seperate sleeping quarters.  I book 2 bedrooms sometimes for 3 of us.  Whether you can sneak in extra guests or a cm will print 5 room keys is irrelevant.  What if everyone started shuttling in extra guests?  Pools would be packed, public areas overflowing, extra wear and tear on the rooms, etc.  Sometimes it isn't about saving points or "what I am hurting by having an extra person", it is about doing what is right.  Book a 2 bedroom if you have 5.  What if I told you I was going to sneak guests into Stormalong Bay pool?  It isn't right and guess what maybe your extra guest is taking a seat my family could use by the pool.  I am shocked people would encourage this.  Do it if you want, but having to hear about it in a public forum is too much.  I know you want the  go ahead but you won't get it from me.  5 = a 2 bedroom unless one of the guests sleeps in a pack n play.  These rules were clearly spelled out when you signed on for DVC.  It is right in the packet.  Use the extra points and "buy" yourself some respect and peace of mind.  Is it worth the saved points to feel like you are doing something wrong?  What if the person next to you is keeping you up all night with loud noise and then you find out it has to do with the fact they have extra guests in the room?  Do the right thing.  Flames or not this is just how I feel.  I choose to follow the rules of the program.  I hope you will too.  I hope this doesn't sound mean because I don't intend it that way.  It just isn't right.


----------



## rogerram

Daitcher said:
			
		

> Hear that zipping........ that is me putting on the flame suit.  . 5 = a 2 bedroom unless one of the guests sleeps in a pack n play. These rules were clearly spelled out when you signed on for DVC. It is right in the packet. Use the extra points and "buy" yourself some respect and peace of mind. Is it worth the saved points to feel like you are doing something wrong?


MS will let you put 5 in a 1 bedroom, so they are doing nothing wrong. I think it is a bit crowded, but they can do it if they want and ms tells you that you can do it.


----------



## Dean

solstice621 said:
			
		

> What makes you think they will eventually not allow 5 in the 1BR?
> 
> ~Just curious~


Maybe because the legal paperwork says otherwise.


----------



## Dean

Maybe they'll change the studio down to 2 people, that way there would be a differential between the studio and 1 BR.


----------



## Dean

I think it's unlikely DVC will consistently allow more than 4 plus a child under 3 in a studio.  However, Disney is nothing if not inconsistent.


----------



## bpmorley

Daitcher said:
			
		

> Hear that zipping........ that is me putting on the flame suit.   Whether you can sneak in extra guests or a cm will print 5 room keys is irrelevant.  What if everyone started shuttling in extra guests?  Pools would be packed, public areas overflowing, extra wear and tear on the rooms, etc.  Sometimes it isn't about saving points or "what I am hurting by having an extra person", it is about doing what is right.  Book a 2 bedroom if you have 5.  What if I told you I was going to sneak guests into Stormalong Bay pool?  It isn't right and guess what maybe your extra guest is taking a seat my family could use by the pool.  I am shocked people would encourage this.  Do it if you want, but having to hear about it in a public forum is too much.  I know you want the  go ahead but you won't get it from me.  5 = a 2 bedroom unless one of the guests sleeps in a pack n play.  These rules were clearly spelled out when you signed on for DVC.  It is right in the packet.  Use the extra points and "buy" yourself some respect and peace of mind.  Is it worth the saved points to feel like you are doing something wrong?  What if the person next to you is keeping you up all night with loud noise and then you find out it has to do with the fact they have extra guests in the room?  Do the right thing.  Flames or not this is just how I feel.  I choose to follow the rules of the program.  I hope you will too.  I hope this doesn't sound mean because I don't intend it that way.  It just isn't right.


1.  What the hell is a flame suit?
2.  Who said anything about sneaking "extra" guests?  I asked and they accomadated and it will be in print.  DVC is going to officially allow this now.  So I guess it will be ok with you as long as it's in the rules


----------



## keishashadow

Wow, were you in a DVC studio (bed & sofa bed) or a regular resort room?

Since BCV guards their pool so zealously, due to over-crowding issues/no pool hopping, you'd think it would be the last DVC resort to make this type of accommodation.

Seriously, 6 in a studio??? don't think there's much floor space for 2 people to stretch out on the floor & have the rest be able to walk around.



			
				bpmorley said:
			
		

> As of right now they will allow 4 adults and 2 children in a studio. I'm sure it would be a little tight. We just stayed @ BCV back in January. There were no 1-bdr's available or studio. So 5(4 adults 1 child-6yo) stayed in a studio. That wasn't too bad. They said that we could have had another child also


----------



## bpmorley

I meant that they didn't have anymore studios available.  All 5 of us were in a studio.  I was looking to get either a 1 bdr or 2 studios.


----------



## NMW

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Has anyone gotten 5 resort cards lately for their party in a 1 BR?
> 
> Was told flat out "no" when asking if I could add a child to studio res.




We got 5 cards in Dec, but we were in a 1 bdr not a studio.


----------



## bpmorley

All 5 of us got room keys.


----------



## HorizonsFan

I haven't visited the DIS in a long time.
Good to know some things never change.
Carry on...


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

I am planning a trip in early December. My mom may or may not go. Won't know till much later and I can't wait till last minute to book.
I am considering renting point again (rented 1br at OKW, only 4 guests for April trip). And since iIam paying for the room I was wondering if there are any studio's or 1br villas that I can put 3 adults and two small children in ages 3 and 5. 
Probably not but I figured it doesn't hurt to ask. Thank You.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Technically, you need a two bedroom if both your children are three years or older.  In a one bedroom you will get a king sized bed and a queen sized sleeper sofa.  Member Services will allow five in a one bedroom, but you will only get bedding and linens for four - four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  The resort will not provide the extra for the extra person, but you can purchase an extra towel pack for $6.  

They do not allow five in a studio unless one is under the age of three and can sleep in the pack n play.


----------



## MotherOf2Princesses

Thank You.
I am waiting till I get back from my trip in six weeks before I book for my December trip. Your advice is a big help.


----------



## DebbieB

MotherOf2Princesses said:
			
		

> Thank You.
> I am waiting till I get back from my trip in six weeks before I book for my December trip. Your advice is a big help.



Early December is very popular for DVC.  I would not wait.


----------



## manning

Book now!!! As long as you cancel more than 60 days from arrival there is not  a penalty!!!


----------



## skooniebird

POR is the only resort to let 5 in a room. You have to ask for it and it is a trundle bed that slides under one of the regulars for the day. Definitely not for an adult though. That's what we did and loved it.


----------



## patsal

All star Music has the new suites that would accomadate a group of your size as well.


----------



## DebbieB

manning said:
			
		

> Book now!!! As long as you cancel more than 60 days from arrival there is not  a penalty!!!



For DVC members, the penalty period is at 30 days, after which points go into a holding account.     However, the OP is going to rent.  Members renting often make it a stipulation that it is non-refundable.



> POR is the only resort to let 5 in a room. You have to ask for it and it is a trundle bed that slides under one of the regulars for the day. Definitely not for an adult though. That's what we did and loved it.



Most of the deluxes allow 5 also.    DVC will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom but no extra bedding or linens.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I agree with the advice to "book now".  You are talking about early December, and that is a VERY busy time at DVC.


----------



## jeanne17

(Hope this is the correct place to post this).

I've found a great deal on an OKW studio through a DVC Member. I have been advised that the official disney policy is 4 people in a studio, but the 'unofficial' policy is that a 5th (child) can stay in the studio provided that we provide bedding (i.e., air mattress or sleeping bag) and towels, etc..

I am concerned about booking and then getting down there and finding out we can't stay in the room, and just would like some reassurance from folks that are more familiar with disney's policy on this.

Also, how would this work as far as doing the extra hours thing? I'd only have 4 keys. I was also advised that really isn't much of an issue either, that upon going into the gates most likely only the parents would be checked and not each kid. Still, I'd like to feel more comfortable about this arrangement.

Your Feedback is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## shellybaxter

I had heard that a fifth person was allowed in a one bedroom but not that it was allowed in a studio.  I would definately make sure that all five people will be on the reservation because if not you won't be able to get room keys for everyone and go to EMH.  

If I were you I would ask the DVC member you are renting from to confirm with MS and/or post this over on the DVC board.  I am a new DVC member so I'm not positive, but there are some people who have been members a long time and will know for sure

Shelly


----------



## jeanne17

(Hope this is the correct place to post this).

I've found a great deal on an OKW studio through a DVC Member. I have been advised that the official disney policy is 4 people in a studio, but the 'unofficial' policy is that a 5th (child) can stay in the studio provided that we provide bedding (i.e., air mattress or sleeping bag) and towels, etc..

I am concerned about booking and then getting down there and finding out we can't stay in the room, and just would like some reassurance from folks that are more familiar with disney's policy on this.

Also, how would this work as far as doing the extra hours thing? I'd only have 4 keys. I was also advised that really isn't much of an issue either, that upon going into the gates most likely only the parents would be checked and not each kid. Still, I'd like to feel more comfortable about this arrangement.

Your Feedback is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## mikesmom

The information you were given is incorrect. Actually the "unofficial" policy of a 5th person applies to a one bedroom, which also has a 4 person limit. It does not apply to a studio. Unless your 3rd child is two, you will have a problem.


----------



## Pa@okw95

jeanne17 said:
			
		

> (Hope this is the correct place to post this).
> 
> I've found a great deal on an OKW studio through a DVC Member. I have been advised that the official disney policy is 4 people in a studio, but the 'unofficial' policy is that a 5th (child) can stay in the studio provided that we provide bedding (i.e., air mattress or sleeping bag) and towels, etc..
> 
> I am concerned about booking and then getting down there and finding out we can't stay in the room, and just would like some reassurance from folks that are more familiar with disney's policy on this.
> 
> Also, how would this work as far as doing the extra hours thing? I'd only have 4 keys. I was also advised that really isn't much of an issue either, that upon going into the gates most likely only the parents would be checked and not each kid. Still, I'd like to feel more comfortable about this arrangement.
> 
> Your Feedback is appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Only 4 are allowed in a studio whoever is telling you otherwise is wrong.  This a DVC place and the rules are there for everyone to follow. There are reason for these rules. You can have an child under 3 with you as a 5th.


----------



## lizziepooh

Regarding extra magic hours, be sure everyone has a key.    We were behind a family at BCV where the parents had room keys but not the kids.  The CMs very strongly stated that  each person had to have a room key.  They were arguing and were sent I think to  guest services.  It may depend on the CM, but I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## Caskbill

lizziepooh said:
			
		

> Regarding extra magic hours, be sure everyone has a key.    We were behind a family at BCV where the parents had room keys but not the kids.  The CMs very strongly stated that  each person had to have a room key.  They were arguing and were sent I think to  guest services.  It may depend on the CM, but I wouldn't take a chance.



That's correct, and if you stay in a Studio, you can only get 4 keys.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Why risk ruining your vacation by breaking  the rules?  Only 4 are allowed in a studio, with 5 allowed in a 1 bedroom but with no extra bedding.  You will only get 4 keys and that will leave one person without extra hours privledges.  I would say you would be better off to either rent a 1 bedroom or go with a value resort where you could have a cot brought in.  If, however, one of the children is under 3, it will not be an issue, and the studio will be fine.


----------



## MareQ

5 people are not allowed in a studio or 1 bedroom unless the 5th person is a child under the age of 3.

ETA:  All guests are required to provide valid resort identification If you do not have a resort card for a child over the age of 3  - they will NOT get a wrist band.


----------



## shellybaxter

MQuara said:
			
		

> 5 people are not allowed in a studio or 1 bedroom unless the 5th person is a child under the age of 3.
> 
> ETA:  All guests are required to provide valid resort identification If you do not have a resort card for a child over the age of 3  - they will NOT get a wrist band.



MQuara,

I've read on these boards several times now that MS will allow you to put five people (all over 2) on a 1 bedroom reservation so all five will get key cards and be able to go to EMH.  You will not recieve additional supplies or bedding however.  It has been confirmed on another thread that this is not true of studios.

Shelly


----------



## WebmasterDoc

jeanne17 said:
			
		

> ...
> I've found a great deal on an OKW studio through a DVC Member. *I have been advised that the official disney policy is 4 people in a studio,* but the 'unofficial' policy is that a 5th (child) can stay in the studio provided that we provide bedding (i.e., air mattress or sleeping bag) and towels, etc..
> 
> I am concerned about booking and then getting down there and finding out we can't stay in the room, and just would like some reassurance from folks that are more familiar with disney's policy on this.
> ...



Who "advised" you that 5 is allowed in a studio?  DVC has been pretty emphatic lately that while they will allow 5 in a 1BR (providing you have  linens for the extra person), they won't allow additional guests in a studio. If your reservation was made by MS with the knowledge that there will be 5 guests over age 3 and that is stated on your confirmation letter, then you may be all right. I'd sure take that letter with me though. If the confirmation states 4 guests, I'd sure want to get back with your "advisor" before just showing up at the resort with extra guests.

Otherwise, it is possible to find some difficulty at check-in.

You might be a lot better off in a 1BR, where they have been allowing 5 guests - even though 4 is the stated maximum.

Good luck!


----------



## jeanne17

Wow. Thanks for all the responses. Interesting.

I am a pretty good judge of character and the lady I am renting from truly appears to be on the up and up. I found the deal on ebay - she has a great description of the process, is easily accessible (I've talked to her several times on the phone), isn't pushy at all and has **fantastic** feedback. She also has three kids and says this has never been an issue for her.

Yet the consensus on this board is that 5 in a studio is absolutely not allowed. I wonder why she has a different take on that? This is a quote directly from just one of her many auction descriptions:


"How many people does the room sleep?

Official capacity is four adults plus one child under three in a portable crib (included with the room). Disney will not provide a rollaway.

However, Disney's unofficial policy is that they will allow an additional guest in the room, provided you supply your own sleeping accommodations (such as a sleeping bag or inflatable mattress) and your own extra towels."

Her FAQ is very comprehensive. If you wish to read it, you can go to ebay and then search for this item description # 6618784300 (I can't post url's here so....)

Oh well. Guess it was too good to be true.

Thanks everyone!

And, oh, where would I go around here to find DVC members willing to rent? We're looking for a a sunday - thursday (5 nights)  - arriving on May 21st or arriving May 28th.....

(Edited to ask question about renting from other members)


----------



## jeanne17

I don't want to risk 'ruining my vacation by breaking the rules'. I wasn't sure what the rules were - hence why I posted here on a weekend night when I couldn't call dvc myself 

Thanks for all the replies. Very Interesting.

I am a pretty good judge of character and the lady I am renting from truly appears to be on the up and up. I found the deal on ebay - she has a great description of the process, is easily accessible (I've talked to her several times on the phone), isn't pushy at all and has **fantastic** feedback. She also has three kids and says this has never been an issue for her.

Yet the consensus on this board is that 5 in a studio is absolutely not allowed. I wonder why she has a different take on that? This is a quote directly from just one of her many auction descriptions:


"How many people does the room sleep?

Official capacity is four adults plus one child under three in a portable crib (included with the room). Disney will not provide a rollaway.

However, Disney's unofficial policy is that they will allow an additional guest in the room, provided you supply your own sleeping accommodations (such as a sleeping bag or inflatable mattress) and your own extra towels."

Her FAQ is very comprehensive. If you wish to read it, you can go to ebay and then search for this item description # 6618784300 (I can't post url's here so....)

Oh well. Guess it was too good to be true. I do think I will drop her a line and reference her to these boards as she does seem very genuine.

Thanks everyone!

And, oh, where would I go around here to find DVC members willing to rent? We're looking for a a sunday - thursday (5 nights) - arriving on May 21st or arriving May 28th.....


----------



## chris1gill

You are new here, so you don't realize the flames that come with suggesting five in a studio LOL....

Anyhow, you didn't say, is one of your children under 3? Because if so, you would be all set.... the child under 3 is okay because they have a pack & play sort of crib for them.... Technically 4 plus a child under 3 is okay... no problems.

Secondarily, if you get a Boardwalk studio plus, it DOES sleep five officially... so if one of your children isn't under 3, try to get the studio plus!


----------



## jeanne17

No, my children are all over 3. 

It's not a big deal, I just didn't know. Plus this lady I was dealing with insisted that it was ok. I truly think she is just mistaken and I will make sure she understands that she should take that information off her 'faq' so that others do not make the same mistake.

Not worried about flames - althought I think that would be silly since I was just asking a question, but if I somehow aggravated folks, then my apologies!


----------



## dianeschlicht

jeanne17 said:
			
		

> No, my children are all over 3.
> 
> It's not a big deal, I just didn't know. Plus this lady I was dealing with insisted that it was ok. I truly think she is just mistaken and I will make sure she understands that she should take that information off her 'faq' so that others do not make the same mistake.
> 
> Not worried about flames - althought I think that would be silly since I was just asking a question, but if I somehow aggravated folks, then my apologies!


No flames, just information intended.  I suspect that person was talking about the past, because in the past, it was silently allowed, but now that we must give names of ALL occupants of a room, and need the room IDs for extra magic hours, it isn't such a good idea to bend the rules.  As stated before, MS will allow 5 in a 1 bedroom, but not a studio.


----------



## jeanne17

Thank you and to everyone else that responded. You all saved me from a mistake (and a potentially costly one at that).

Thanks again!


----------



## Chuck S

Just a note - if the posts in this thread seem a little out of sequence, I merged two duplicate threads


----------



## mushpurple

The unofficial policy DOES NOT change between a one bedroom and a studio.  Officially and unofficially does not change between a studio and a one bedroom.  They both accomodate 4 and a child under 3.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mushpurple says :I have been to Disney many times and they have NEVER asked me for the children's room keys and in fact we never even take them with us.


And you were able to get into EMH ?   If so, this really suprises me, because every time we go to EMH we witness everyone's ID's being checked at the turnstile.   I would hate to take the chance of going to a park for EMH and not having all 5 ID cards.    So you mentioned that you go with 5 (all over age 3) "many times" and have stayed in a studio.   They issue you 5 cards ?  As long as one of the five is under age 3 it is fine......but not if all are to the best of my knowlege.


----------



## mushpurple

They never ask for more than the adults room keys.  They are just looking to make sure that the party is entitled to early admission.  Many people do this every single day in regular reservation and DVC.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> They never ask for more than the adults room keys. They are just looking to make sure that the party is entitled to early admission. Many people do this every single day in regular reservation and DVC.


No flames here.....I am just honestly astonished.  In MANY years of traveling to WDW and doing EMH and the old name of "early morning" or whatever it used to be called.....we have always been asked to show our ID's.  I have noticed this become much stricter in the past 2-3 years especially.   Our kids had to have their ID's as well....even when they were little tykes.  
Good luck to the OP if she decides to attempt EMH without ID's.  I guess it's possible.....just see it as risky.


----------



## jeanne17

Hmmm... I contacted the lady who has my current reservation (the one that advised 5 in the studio was ok) and explained all these issues and advised that the consensus on this board was that one must have only 4 in the room and that we would not be able to enjoy EMH. She was pretty emphatic in her response that what I was being told here simply wasn't the way it works in real life; that she rents her studio to groups of 5 'all the time'; that the EMH isn't an issue because they never check kids and that I can easily see her perfect feedback on Ebay (and that is true - lots of vacation trips and impeccable feedback). 

Flame away if you must, I am only repeating what I've been told. I feel torn right down the middle and want to make the best decision. I found a gentleman with 50 points to rent for $8 a piece. I figure at that rate, I can just get another (additional) studio and be 'legal' (we just won't be staying in it, which is a shame that it will go to waste, but what else can I do?)....It also means I won't be buying a meal plan. 

But it sure will bite if we get down there and realize I just basically wasted $400.00. (if this lady is right). Then again, if she is wrong, it will be worth the $400.00.


----------



## mushpurple

I doubt she said that all the people on here are scam artists....

As for the 50 points, I just checked for you.  There are no studios available at Old Key West or Saratoga Springs or anywhere else for your dates. As for one bedroom units (which has the same number of people restriction)...why would that be any different.

I hope that helps...


----------



## mikesmom

jeanne17 said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I contacted the lady who has my current reservation (the one that advised 5 in the studio was ok) and explained all these issues and advised that the consensus on this board was that one must have only 4 in the room and that we would not be able to enjoy EMH. She was pretty aggressive in her response that what I was being told here simply wasn't true; that she rents her studio to groups of 5 'all the time'; that the EMH isn't an issue because they never check kids and that I can easily see her perfect feedback on Ebay (and that is true - lots of vacation trips and impeccable feedback) - WHEREAS (her point, not mine) these 'boards' I've been going to are "known for their scam artists and will take me for all my money".
> 
> Flame away if you must, I am only repeating what I've been told. I feel torn right down the middle and want to make the best decision. I found a gentleman with 50 points to rent for $8 a piece. I figure at that rate, I can just get another (additional) studio and be 'legal' (we just won't be staying in it, which is a shame that it will go to waste, but what else can I do?)....It also means I won't be buying a meal plan.
> 
> But it sure will bite if we get down there and realize I just basically wasted $400.00. (if this lady is right). Then again, if she is wrong, it will be worth the $400.00.


 So why would we "scam artists" lie about this? None of us are trying to sell you anything. You asked for the rules and we gave them to you. Why don't you just call DVC?
Best of luck.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> that I can easily see her perfect feedback on Ebay (and that is true - lots of vacation trips and impeccable feedback) - WHEREAS (her point, not mine) these 'boards' I've been going to are "known for their scam artists and will take me for all my money".


Jeanne, 
I can see you are torn.  There can be scam artists ANYWHERE (eBay included !).   You really have to go with what your heart and head tell you.  I can honestly say (take it or leave it, as I (we) have nothing to lose here, unlike the ebay lady who could lose your business) that my kids did have their ID's checked for EMH as recently as last August when we last visited.  
Why don't you give OKW a call directly and explain the scenario and see what they say ?   Specifically mention the ages of your children and ask about ID for EMH.  OKW's phone # is : 407-827-7700
Hopefully you can report back here what they tell you.  I wish you the best.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Why don't you just call DVC?


Jeanne cannot because she's not a DVC Member.....it's why I suggested maybe she call OKW directly ?   None of us have anything to lose or gain here in offering advice to you Jeanne.


----------



## mushpurple

Calling  them would not make sense.


----------



## crisi

mushpurple said:
			
		

> I doubt she said that all the people on here are scam artists....it is true that there are some people who do not meet there commitments on here.  It is buyer beware!  I have been cheated renting points from people on here twice and there was nothing I could do.
> 
> Once is was intentional and the other time....the person could not afford the maint. fees and Disney cancelled all of the reservations.  She gave me the money back, but I didn't want that...I wanted the room. I had to pay a lot more cash to replace the room.
> 
> As for the 50 points, I just checked for you.  There are no studios available at Old Key West or Saratoga Springs or anywhere else for your dates. As for one bedroom units (which has the same number of people restriction)...why would that be any different in relation to your concern?  There are one bedroom and 2 bedrooms at Saratoga Springs and nothing ar Old Key West in any size.
> 
> I hope that helps...



Wow, in all my years of posting I've only hear about one instance of this happening, that was a case where the maintenance fees weren't paid.  And I'm a naysayer on renting who says "its a risk, a small one, but a risk."  And yet its happened to you twice!  You have been very unlucky - it surprises me that you would recommend anyone rent under any circumstances.  Had I been defrauded once or had a reservation lost through non-payment, I wouldn't care what the occupancy was or wasn't, I would be saying "don't rent!  don't rent!"


----------



## MdmMim

Jeanne, if you do get a studio, with 2 adults and three kids (13, 14 and 16) you will be _very_ crowded, IMHO.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mushpurple says: Calling them would not make sense.


Well I called DVC Member Services to confirm or deny whether 5 people were allowed in a studio (all over age 3).  She emphatically stated "no".  She said they will allow it for a 1 bedroom if guest provides bedding.  She added, even if you snuck one child in, they would not be issued an ID card.  
Then I called OKW....they connected me with the main disney reservations (CRO).  They also stated that only 4 ID's would be issued.   it took me all of 3 minutes to make both these calls. 
So Jeanne, I guess it's a chance you'll have to take if you really want to bid on this eBay auction and want to go to EMH.   Best of luck.


----------



## Dis13

We were just there in December.  We had to give the CMs all 5 of our room cards (2 adults and 3 kids), which they scanned individually.  We then received 5 wristbands, which they actually checked before we were allowed on BTMR (?) and Splash Mountain the evening we were there.

I know I'd be disappointed if we all couldn't get in during EMH...


----------



## bobbiwoz

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Well I called DVC Member Services to confirm or deny whether 5 people were allowed in a studio (all over age 3).  She emphatically stated "no".  She said they will allow it for a 1 bedroom if guest provides bedding.  She added, even if you snuck one child in, they would not be issued an ID card.
> Then I called OKW....they connected me with the main disney reservations (CRO).  They also stated that only 4 ID's would be issued.   it took me all of 3 minutes to make both these calls.
> So Jeanne, I guess it's a chance you'll have to take if you really want to bid on this eBay auction and want to go to EMH.   Best of luck.




Consistency!  Yeah!

Bobbi


----------



## jeanne17

mushpurple said:
			
		

> I doubt she said that all the people on here are scam artists....it is true that there are some people who do not meet there commitments on here.  It is buyer beware!  I have been cheated renting points from people on here twice and there was nothing I could do.
> 
> Once is was intentional and the other time....the person could not afford the maint. fees and Disney cancelled all of the reservations.  She gave me the money back, but I didn't want that...I wanted the room. I had to pay a lot more cash to replace the room.
> 
> As for the 50 points, I just checked for you.  There are no studios available at Old Key West or Saratoga Springs or anywhere else for your dates. As for one bedroom units (which has the same number of people restriction)...why would that be any different in relation to your concern?  There are one bedroom and 2 bedrooms at Saratoga Springs and nothing ar Old Key West in any size.
> 
> I hope that helps...


 Actually, I didn't say that she said ALL were scam artists  What I said (she said) was that this board was 'known for their scam artists".

And, actually, that is not entirely true. I didn't speak to her myself last night - I had contacted her, and then she called and I wasn't home so she talked to my husband. He says that in all actuality she simply made a reference that I should beware that SOMETIMES there are scam artists - she did NOT imply that everyone on these boards were out to scam me 

Wanted to clear that up!!

Thanks.


----------



## Sammy

mushpurple said:
			
		

> They never ask for more than the adults room keys.  They are just looking to make sure that the party is entitled to early admission.  Many people do this every single day in regular reservation and DVC.



Wow...I'm really surprised to hear this as well.  We (2 adults, 3 kids) were just there 4 weeks ago and went to three EMH evenings.  At every single one, all 5 of us had to show our park passes in order to get a bracelet.  This was consistent with everyone we saw around us as well...CMs were asking to see passes for the entire party.  

Just our experience...


----------



## DebIreland

jeanne17 said:
			
		

> She was pretty emphatic in her response that what I was being told here simply wasn't the way it works in real life; that she rents her studio to groups of 5 'all the time'; that the EMH isn't an issue because they never check kids and that I can easily see her perfect feedback on Ebay (and that is true - lots of vacation trips and impeccable feedback).



Hiya! I'm a renting points too for BWV in October. I know the whole process can be a worry.

Unfortunately I must tell you though that the EBAY member, while well-intentioned I'm sure, is not fully correct about CMs checking for room keys. I will say that at AK last summer, we got all the way there and I realised my 11 year old's room key was back in our room but the CMs left us through but just about! I think they took pity on us because our 1 year old was smiling and getting all excited about the "woof woofs" (i.e. animals - yes she travelled 3000 miles and expected to see dogs at AK    ). BUT in general every time we used EMH we all had to show the room keys so even though they might let you in, they might not.

Now of course that depends too on how important EMH is to you. We have no plans to go to any early mornings this year at all and will probably do 1 or at most 2 EMH evenings. They're not all they're cracked up to be and draw huge crowds, too many people for me to bother with again.



			
				jeanne17 said:
			
		

> I feel torn right down the middle and want to make the best decision. I found a gentleman with 50 points to rent for $8 a piece. I figure at that rate, I can just get another (additional) studio and be 'legal' (we just won't be staying in it, which is a shame that it will go to waste, but what else can I do?)



Noooooooo!!! I definitely wouldn't go that route. You'd get a 1 bedroom at OKW for the same amount of points more per night as 2 studios (in May) and TONS more space, almost the square footage of 3 studios with a washer and dryer to do laundry and a full kitchen. If I were you I'd go that route - I know you must keep to a budget (same here believe me!) but think of the money you'd save having your own washer/dryer (as opposed to 3 dollars a go for each laundry load at the All Stars or any other non DVC resort). Think of the money you'll save having lunches and dinners in your villa occasionally! And the ease of not bringing as much luggage (again because of the washer/dryer in the villa). That's how I justify the extra points rental for a 1 bdr. 

If you do decide to go for the 1bdr it would be best to find one person to rent you all the points. 

Failing all of that, I'm not sure how familiar you are with Disney resorts but there is a resort called Port Orleans Riverside which accommodates 5 in a room (one would be in a trundle bed). In regular season though it's 160 plus tax per night though you might be able to find some AAA discounts.

Good luck. I was very fortunate to find a great DVC member here on the boards and so far, so good, everything's going swimmingly. I hope you can have the same experience.


----------



## Bowen9475

Are 5 allowed in a 1BR at the Vero Beach resort?


----------



## Dean

The official rule for both the studio and 1 BR is 4, period.  The plus one under 3 is an unofficial flexibility added by MS.  I too am glad they have gotten much tougher on occupancy and would prefer they do so on the 1 BR as well.  Still, I doubt one would be turned away for the situation jeanne17 would be in if she arrived with a studio reservation.  I think its worth the extra space for the larger unit and frankly, wouldn't go with 3 older kids in anything less than a 2 BR,  I'd simply not go.


----------



## bpmorley

I think I posted on this thread before about occupancy.  We stayed at BCV in january and had 5 in a studio.  It wasn't done on purpose.  The people we invited with us didn't decide til after we reserved the studio for ourselves.  I tried to get another studio or a 1 bdr, but none were available.  It was the marathon week.  I was glad that disney cut us a break.


----------



## keishashadow

While I'm usually 1st in line when it comes to saving a buck on vacation accommodations, the studios aren't exactly spacious when it comes to "extra" available floor space to throw down an air mattress. Certainly don't know how you'd fit 3 kids (even small ones) on the sofa bed either. 

It'd be interesting attempting to hop over bodies on the floor trying to get to the balcony in the morning for that 1st cup of coffee.

As for the risks involved in renting points, it's part & parcel of the bargin rate for the room.  Should have financial protection if you use PayPal/CC.

In addition to the trundle beds @ POR, AS Mu has the family suites now also.

Good luck.


----------



## bpmorley

Actually it wasn't that bad.  4 adults, 1 child.  I thought it would be unbearable, that's why I tried to get a 1bdr or another studio.  I'm sure it would have been better is we were at SSR or OKW.  They have bigger studios


----------



## Doctor P

bpmorley said:
			
		

> Actually it wasn't that bad.  4 adults, 1 child.  I thought it would be unbearable, that's why I tried to get a 1bdr or another studio.  I'm sure it would have been better is we were at SSR or OKW.  They have bigger studios



Actually, SSR's studios are the same size as BCV and BWV based on experience and recollection.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

We just returned less than a week ago and had to show room keys for everyone in our party (including kids) to get bracelets for EMH.  They actually scanned each card before putting the bracelet on our wrists.


----------



## bpmorley

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Actually, SSR's studios are the same size as BCV and BWV based on experience and recollection.


I've stayed at SSR in a studio.  It's bigger than BCV.  OKW's were even bigger


----------



## Tom and Jen

I am truly amazed at how this thread has morphed from one question and situation to another........ and then back again.

If folks are questioning "how in the world can you fit 3 kids in one bed!?!" have obviously never had kids, or a sleep over party at any particular age.  Your on vacation, have a good time and make do... their young, they'll adapt and overcome.  Please don't take my thoughts to personal.....

If DVC MS are going to allow, "officially/unofficially" additional people in a given room, then so be it.  Why be upset, complain, or try to stop someone from a benefit.  Let it be, some day you too may need to "bump" your occupancy.  Be happy for them, not envious.

There are so many other things "not right" out there.  A family making a trip but happen to have 3 or 4 kids, let them live by their means.

Hakuna matata


----------



## Chuck S

Tom and Jen said:
			
		

> I am truly amazed at how this thread has morphed from one question and situation to another........ and then back again.


 
Remember that this thread is the one into which all occupancy issues are merged after a few responses.  That is why you''ll see it change quickly from one situation to another and why at times the thread will seem to bounce back and forth without continuity.


----------



## bpmorley

Tom and Jen said:
			
		

> I am truly amazed at how this thread has morphed from one question and situation to another........ and then back again.
> 
> If folks are questioning "how in the world can you fit 3 kids in one bed!?!" have obviously never had kids, or a sleep over party at any particular age.  Your on vacation, have a good time and make do... their young, they'll adapt and overcome.  Please don't take my thoughts to personal.....
> 
> If DVC MS are going to allow, "officially/unofficially" additional people in a given room, then so be it.  Why be upset, complain, or try to stop someone from a benefit.  Let it be, some day you too may need to "bump" your occupancy.  Be happy for them, not envious.
> 
> There are so many other things "not right" out there.  A family making a trip but happen to have 3 or 4 kids, let them live by their means.
> 
> Hakuna matata


Well put Tom and Jen.  Real early in this thread I took a beating for having 5 people(4 adults, 1 child) in studio.  People complained that 1 of us would be taking their chair at the pool, their seat in a restuarant, etc...  If the CM wouldn't have allowed all 5 of us, we would have made other arrangements.  I didn't think it was a big deal at all.


----------



## keishashadow

Actually, I have 3 DS's & the thought of them all trying to sleep squished in the same studio sofa bed next to me would not be condusive to an enjoyable vacation...for any of us
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 . If your idea of a "benefit" is stretching the room occupancy, I'm not going to chastize you, let alone be "envious". Stand my my opinion that the studios' floor space is not equipped to handle the traffic flow of more than 4 people & the thought of sharing 1 BR is a whole 'nuther matter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Tom and Jen said:
			
		

> I am truly amazed at how this thread has morphed from one question and situation to another........ and then back again.
> 
> If folks are questioning "how in the world can you fit 3 kids in one bed!?!" have obviously never had kids, or a sleep over party at any particular age. Your on vacation, have a good time and make do... their young, they'll adapt and overcome. Please don't take my thoughts to personal.....
> 
> If DVC MS are going to allow, "officially/unofficially" additional people in a given room, then so be it. Why be upset, complain, or try to stop someone from a benefit. Let it be, some day you too may need to "bump" your occupancy. Be happy for them, not envious.
> 
> There are so many other things "not right" out there. A family making a trip but happen to have 3 or 4 kids, let them live by their means.
> 
> Hakuna matata


----------



## Dean

Tom and Jen said:
			
		

> If DVC MS are going to allow, "officially/unofficially" additional people in a given room, then so be it.  Why be upset, complain, or try to stop someone from a benefit.  Let it be, some day you too may need to "bump" your occupancy.  Be happy for them, not envious.


I can't speak for anyone else but IMO, this is not a victimless crime as some would like to think.  To me it comes down to two issues.  One is simply following the rules and at this time, I'll hold MS accountable for the overages they allow and the individual members if they lie and put more in than they tell MS about.  The other issue is that there are effects to the members at large and to the other guests at the resort at that time.  I won't go in to the other effects unless you would like me to.


----------



## Figment2

Amen, Dean!

Cyn


----------



## CarolAnnC

As DVC owners we are all paying dues each year for maintenance, replacement and upkeep of the DVC resorts.  We are paying a portion of bus expenses for the guests who utilize the WDW transportation system and the list goes on and on.

If you factor in wear and tear, replacement of "missing" items such as beach towels, upholstery recovers, and appliance repair/replacement, it is a sizable sum that owners pay for.

This is why the Occupancy topic is such a heated debate at times.  And this is why we have chosen to moderate these occupancy threads in one place.  In fact, occupancy was a forbidden topic on the DVC Boards for quite some time.  But in an effort to allow, yet monitor, a hot topic, we have this thread where as Chuck stated all occupancy threads are combined.

Now back to your regularly scheduled occupancy discussion...


----------



## pplasky

bpmorley said:
			
		

> Well put Tom and Jen.  Real early in this thread I took a beating for having 5 people(4 adults, 1 child) in studio.  People complained that 1 of us would be taking their chair at the pool, their seat in a restuarant, etc...  If the CM wouldn't have allowed all 5 of us, we would have made other arrangements.  I didn't think it was a big deal at all.



We have 3 kids too.  While we have never squished into a studio, we do vary between 1 and 2 BRS.  The 1 BR is larger than a stay in an Embassy suites, which is our hotel of choice away from disney.  MS knows how many are in our party and total room usage at the resort.  The chairs we are "taking" from others when in a 1BR are the same ones we are "freeing" up for others when we stay in a 2BR with less than 8.  I feel this thread does a pretty good job getting across to families of 5 that the option of staying in units other than a 2BR is there even though the same "rule" posters always interject about how these families of 5 are hurting them in the long run. Do what's best for your family and the time and have a great vacation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean

pplasky said:
			
		

> The chairs we are "taking" from others when in a 1BR are the same ones we are "freeing" up for others when we stay in a 2BR with less than 8.  I feel this thread does a pretty good job getting across to families of 5 that the option of staying in units other than a 2BR is there even though the same "rule" posters always interject about how these families of 5 are hurting them in the long run. Do what's best for your family and the time and have a great vacation!!!!!!!!!


If you're saying that when someone has less than the occupancy that gives excess space for others, that is not really true.  The resorts are built and staffed with the occupancy in mind and an idea of the average number of guests in attendance at any one time.  Those that are under are accounted for up front.  I sincerely doubt that significant overages are accounted for.  If MS allows the party size, that is not the members fault.  But if doing what's best for your family means lying and going over the occupancy, "pick up a wheapon and stand opposed".


----------



## zurgswife

In 1997 CRO put 6 of us 2 adults and 4 kiddo's into a studio plus.  We actually purchased DVC that trip.  I few years later I found these boards and said I was going to only use a 1bdrm for a few years while me kids were young.  I was smashed so bad that I almost left.

I had CRO put 6 of us in a studio and I had my guide telling me that a 1 bdrm would be perfect.  I was naive enough to believe them


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:
			
		

> I can't speak for anyone else but IMO, this is not a victimless crime as some would like to think.  To me it comes down to two issues.  One is simply following the rules and at this time, I'll hold MS accountable for the overages they allow and the individual members if they lie and put more in than they tell MS about.  The other issue is that there are effects to the members at large and to the other guests at the resort at that time.  I won't go in to the other effects unless you would like me to.


Just one persons opinion.  I don't see the big deal.


----------



## pplasky

zurgswife said:
			
		

> In 1997 CRO put 6 of us 2 adults and 4 kiddo's into a studio plus.  We actually purchased DVC that trip.  I few years later I found these boards and said I was going to only use a 1bdrm for a few years while me kids were young.  I was smashed so bad that I almost left.
> 
> I had CRO put 6 of us in a studio and I had my guide telling me that a 1 bdrm would be perfect.  I was naive enough to believe them



That's the point you were smashed on these boards, nowhere else.  If MS allows it, then the people who "smash" others for doing it are entitled to their opinions, but that's it.  We never lie, which is one of Dean's, and other posters who are opposed to anything than 5 in a 2BR, main objections. If MS allows it, noone should be made to feel guilty or as if they are doing something horribly wrong.


----------



## pplasky

Dean said:
			
		

> If you're saying that when someone has less than the occupancy that gives excess space for others, that is not really true.  The resorts are built and staffed with the occupancy in mind and an idea of the average number of guests in attendance at any one time.  Those that are under are accounted for up front.  I sincerely doubt that significant overages are accounted for.  If MS allows the party size, that is not the members fault.  But if doing what's best for your family means lying and going over the occupancy, "pick up a wheapon and stand opposed".



You give this opinion of how occupacy is accounted for over and over.  Since MS is letting people put more than 4 in a studio and 1 BR, I am not sure how many overages are not accounted for.  But I would not assume everyone is lying, and I don't think it's that severe of a problem or MS would crack down on guests without cards at the pools more strictly.  Abuse is everywhere, not just Disney, and major corporations plan for it.  It is not anyone's right to make others feel as if they are doing something wrong if they are honest with MS and are allowed to put 5, or heaven forbid 6, in a unit smaller than a 2BR.


----------



## Dean

pplasky said:
			
		

> You give this opinion of how occupacy is accounted for over and over.  Since MS is letting people put more than 4 in a studio and 1 BR, I am not sure how many overages are not accounted for.  But I would not assume everyone is lying, and I don't think it's that severe of a problem or MS would crack down on guests without cards at the pools more strictly.  Abuse is everywhere, not just Disney, and major corporations plan for it.  It is not anyone's right to make others feel as if they are doing something wrong if they are honest with MS and are allowed to put 5, or heaven forbid 6, in a unit smaller than a 2BR.


As an owner it is my right to expect MS, members and guests to follow the rules.  If you feel otherwise, then we disagree.  If one is honest with MS, then it's on them.  If not, I want them to feel badly.

I realize that things are going to happen and not everyone will follow the rules.  However, when MS and the guides promote going over, the sheer volume is going to be a lot more.  Then some that would have followed the written rules no longer will.  I sincerely doubt the amenities, parking, etc are built for that amount of overage.  So expect me to make these points most every time this issue comes up.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Those quotes about folks being allowed by MS to put 5 in a studio are not quite believable right now.  I have no doubt that happened in the past, but since the new policy on room keys and needing everyone identified by name on your key, I doubt that would be happening anymore.  In the Zurg's case, it was not MS, but CRO who made that reservation.  For New Year's Eve this year, we found out a bit late that we would have 5 instead of 4 of us.  We had a studio reserved for just that one night and had a 2 bedroom reserved for the following 10 nights.  When I found out about the 5th person, I called MS and asked what we could do.  They said ABSOLUTELY NOT for a 5th person in the studio, but there was still a 1 bedroom available, and they WOULD let us do that for that night.  We knew it would be crowded, but for just that one night, we packed along an airbed and sheets for it plus an extra towel.  I still felt  guilty about having 5 in the 1 bedroom for that one night, but it is true, MS does seem to allow it and even suggest it.  Would I reccomend it?  Absolutley NOT!  It was crowded and not fun to have 5 of us using one bathroom for that night.  Granted, it was NYE, and we weren't there more than a couple of hours.  We got up as early as we could muster on New Year's Day and checked out ASAP so we could get into our 2 bedroom ASAP!  

I do agree that constant overbooking of the limits will have it's own price to pay in the long run.  As Dean suggested, the facilities are not designed to handle more than the quoted capacity...  This is especially true of the parking lot etc.  That doesn't even begin to account for extra wear and tear on the units.  Imagine, if EVERY unit had 1-2 "extra" people in it, what that would do to the pool crowding, hot tubs, etc. etc.  Take just one building at OKW as an example...Most buildings will have aproximately accommodations for 104 residents assuming the most prevelant building style, which is 9-2 bedrooms, plus 4-1 bedrooms plus 4 studios.  If each of those added just one extra person, you have increased the occupancy up to 130 for that building.  Then multiply that by 47 (the number of buildings at OKW), and you can begin to see the impact on services.  Now I do know that not all buidings are that same design, but it does kind of average out since that is the most prevelant design.  I'm quite sure an extra 1,222 folks on any given day at a resort WOULD be an impact.


----------



## jackmac

I was in touch with MS last week to inquire about a trip that my son will be taking next March to WDW. He will be going with 4 other guys. I asked about accomodations and I was told that DVC now allows 5 in a 1 bedroom. They won't give towels etc. for the 5th, but they are allowed. I asked if everyone would have a room key and if everyone's name could be on the reservation and I was told yes. It was explained that this is a new policy since a 1 bedroom has a separate sleeping area. I'll find out when I make the reservation if this is true I guess.


----------



## pplasky

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I do agree that constant overbooking of the limits will have it's own price to pay in the long run.  As Dean suggested, the facilities are not designed to handle more than the quoted capacity...  This is especially true of the parking lot etc.  That doesn't even begin to account for extra wear and tear on the units.  Imagine, if EVERY unit had 1-2 "extra" people in it, what that would do to the pool crowding, hot tubs, etc. etc.  Take just one building at OKW as an example...Most buildings will have aproximately accommodations for 104 residents assuming the most prevelant building style, which is 9-2 bedrooms, plus 4-1 bedrooms plus 4 studios.  If each of those added just one extra person, you have increased the occupancy up to 130 for that building.  Then multiply that by 47 (the number of buildings at OKW), and you can begin to see the impact on services.  Now I do know that not all buidings are that same design, but it does kind of average out since that is the most prevelant design.  I'm quite sure an extra 1,222 folks on any given day at a resort WOULD be an impact.



There are not this many overages.  And once again, if MS allows it, they are aware of the capacity.  The parking is not usually impacted because many of the overages are for people and their children.  One vehicle, if any.  It is the same argument over and over by the same people and now I see myself becoming one of these people and hate it actually.  Do not assume posters are lying because they had a different response from MS than you and as I said before, we never stayed in a studio, but if a family did and was upfront with MS about, then the people on these boards need to stop passing judgement.


----------



## rinkwide

> ...the people on these boards need to stop passing judgement.


Wait a minute.  Did they add internet access to the Pinocchio Village Haus or something?  'Cause that remark definitely came from Fantasyland.


----------



## greenban

rinkwide said:
			
		

> Wait a minute.  Did they add internet access to the Pinocchio Village Haus or something?  'Cause that remark definitely came from Fantasyland.






Back from the world.  Back to DIS world!

-Tony


----------



## Dean

pplasky said:
			
		

> There are not this many overages.  And once again, if MS allows it, they are aware of the capacity.  The parking is not usually impacted because many of the overages are for people and their children.  One vehicle, if any.  It is the same argument over and over by the same people and now I see myself becoming one of these people and hate it actually.  Do not assume posters are lying because they had a different response from MS than you and as I said before, we never stayed in a studio, but if a family did and was upfront with MS about, then the people on these boards need to stop passing judgement.


If the remark is aimed at me, I am not passing judgement.  If someone states they are going to put how many people over they chose no matter what DVC says (as has been stated by members on this board in the past) or that they are not going to tell MS about the overage, that is not passing judgement in my book.  But if you see it as such, so be it, I'll judge away.  And as I've stated MANY, MANY times, if MS expressly allows it, any complaint is with MS and not the member.  Frankly, I assume that anyone who said they told MS and had the number listed on the reservation is telling the truth until proven otherwise.  

But I'd definitely quarrel with the idea that MS is aware of the resort capacity.  They do not monitor the total number of people reserved at the resort, cars, etc.  I doubt even the supervisors at MS know what the number is or has a clue about how it affects the resort experience for those that are legally at the resort.  I doubt they have any recent or accurate information on this subject as it's not what they do.  OTOH, I bet the GM and staff have a pretty good idea as well as quite a few stories to tell.


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Those quotes about folks being allowed by MS to put 5 in a studio are not quite believable right now.  I have no doubt that happened in the past, but since the new policy on room keys and needing everyone identified by name on your key, I doubt that would be happening anymore.


Just had 5 in a studio this past January.


----------



## rinkwide

bpmorley said:
			
		

> Just had 5 in a studio this past January.


<auctioneer>_

I've got five.  Five in a studio.  

Who'll give me six?  Do I hear six?  Six people in a studio, anyone?  

We've got five going once...  

Five going twice...

You sir, there in the back!  What's that?  Says he's had four and a pregnant woman...
_
</auctioneer>


----------



## dianeschlicht

pplasky said:
			
		

> There are not this many overages.  And once again, if MS allows it, they are aware of the capacity.  The parking is not usually impacted because many of the overages are for people and their children.  One vehicle, if any.  It is the same argument over and over by the same people and now I see myself becoming one of these people and hate it actually.  Do not assume posters are lying because they had a different response from MS than you and as I said before, we never stayed in a studio, but if a family did and was upfront with MS about, then the people on these boards need to stop passing judgement.


Not passing judgement, just stating fact.


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

my friends are going to okw in nov..2 adults and 2 young teens..
because one is a boy and one is a girl they requested a cot so they didnt have to share the sofa bed..and they were told no..


----------



## diznyfanatic

rinkwide said:
			
		

> <auctioneer>_
> 
> I've got five.  Five in a studio.
> 
> Who'll give me six?  Do I hear six?  Six people in a studio, anyone?
> 
> We've got five going once...
> 
> Five going twice...
> 
> You sir, there in the back!  What's that?  Says he's had four and a pregnant woman...
> _
> </auctioneer>



  Priceless!  

Just curious, but why didn't DVC design the one bedroom to accommodate six?  I know other resorts in the area are designed that way as we stayed in one over Christmas for a couple of nights.  

That way, you'd have studios designed for four, one bedrooms for 6, two bedrooms for 8 and the GV's for 12.  

It seems to me that it would have been a whole lot easier to monitor and enforce occupancy had they been designed that way as there wouldn't be as many people who travel with more than four but less than eight, trying to squeeze into studios and one bedrooms.


----------



## dianeschlicht

HAPPY-AT-DISNEY said:
			
		

> my friends are going to okw in nov..2 adults and 2 young teens..
> because one is a boy and one is a girl they requested a cot so they didnt have to share the sofa bed..and they were told no..


That's because DVC resorts do not have cots or roll-aways available.  If you need extra bedding, you need to provide it yourself.


----------



## pplasky

Dean said:
			
		

> If the remark is aimed at me, I am not passing judgement.



This was not aimed at anyone specific, just tired of hearing the same arguments rather than what actually is allowed.  The only reason I even return to this thread is to see what MS is currently allowing and not allowing.  Since I have 3 children, we sometimes book a 1BR and sometimes a 2BR, and it sure seems like those who do not need to worry about how many points they will use, or have less than 2 children always chime in with how it is NOT ALLOWED and how they are paying for our "overage".  People with 3 children need to know MS currently allows 5 in a 1BR, has for the past 4 years that I know of, longer than that if I go by people who pm'd me rather than post on these boards, and probably will continue to for years to come.  For those of you who feel the need, I will post the "standard" response for you.  It is not in the paperwork.  MS can stop doing this at anytime and do not buy based on this assumption.


----------



## Sammie

> and it sure seems like those who do not need to worry about how many points they will use, or have less than 2 children always chime in with how it is NOT ALLOWED and how they are paying for our "overage".



We read our contract and knew the occupancy levels when we bought. Therefore we bought enough points to cover what was legal. It would seem others should have done the same.

Kinda like having 3 kids and not buying a 2 seater sports car.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chime, chime.  Sammie, you beat me.


----------



## zurgswife

rinkwide said:
			
		

> <auctioneer>_
> 
> I've got five.  Five in a studio.
> 
> Who'll give me six?  Do I hear six?  Six people in a studio, anyone?
> 
> We've got five going once...
> 
> Five going twice...
> 
> You sir, there in the back!  What's that?  Says he's had four and a pregnant woman...
> _
> </auctioneer>



A few posts back I gave you 6 in a studio.....  

ETA: we would never do anything less then a 2 bdrm now....that was 8 yrs ago...everybody is alot bigger now...


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

I didn't read this whole thread, but am familiar with most of the ongoing comments on this subject.  

I am just posting because I just saw a posting on II for a trade into a 1 bedroom unit the last week in August (peak hurricane season) at OKW.  Anyway the 1 bedroom unit was listed as a sleep 6 total/sleep 2 privately.  I have never seen that before.  Any one bedrooms listed there usually only show sleep 4.

I found it interesting.


----------



## Sammie

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> I didn't read this whole thread, but am familiar with most of the ongoing comments on this subject.
> 
> I am just posting because I just saw a posting on II for a trade into a 1 bedroom unit the last week in August (peak hurricane season) at OKW.  Anyway the 1 bedroom unit was listed as a sleep 6 total/sleep 2 privately.  I have never seen that before.  Any one bedrooms listed there usually only show sleep 4.
> 
> I found it interesting.



That is interesting and where are the extra 2 suppose to sleep privately, in the closet.


----------



## Sherri

HAPPY-AT-DISNEY said:
			
		

> my friends are going to okw in nov..2 adults and 2 young teens..
> because one is a boy and one is a girl they requested a cot so they didnt have to share the sofa bed..and they were told no..



We have two teenagers two, also a boy and a girl. We brought an air mattress last year with us for the studio. This year we booked two studios and are hoping to be close to each other, but if not this trip will be busy with us going to the parks and such that we will only really be at the resort for sleeping.


----------



## Dean

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> I didn't read this whole thread, but am familiar with most of the ongoing comments on this subject.
> 
> I am just posting because I just saw a posting on II for a trade into a 1 bedroom unit the last week in August (peak hurricane season) at OKW.  Anyway the 1 bedroom unit was listed as a sleep 6 total/sleep 2 privately.  I have never seen that before.  Any one bedrooms listed there usually only show sleep 4.
> 
> I found it interesting.


DVC's agreement with II states specifically that the occupancy limits are a MAXIMUM.  There are not sleep 6 1 BR as you know.


----------



## Dean

HAPPY-AT-DISNEY said:
			
		

> my friends are going to okw in nov..2 adults and 2 young teens..
> because one is a boy and one is a girl they requested a cot so they didnt have to share the sofa bed..and they were told no..


Actually some DVC resorts do have cots, they just made a decision no to allow them.  They actually were going to allow them initially at BWV but then changed their mind.


----------



## Dean

pplasky said:
			
		

> it sure seems like those who do not need to worry about how many points they will use, or have less than 2 children always chime in with how it is NOT ALLOWED and how they are paying for our "overage".


And it seems to me that there are those wishing to stuff the rooms at others expense for their own benefit.  Reminds me of my sister who stopped at a fast food restaurant on a trip and bought a drink.  Then proceeded to stop at every one on the way and refill her drink, then also stopped at all of them on the return the same day.  It's funny that those taking advantage of the other members are scolding those that feel the written rules should be enforced.


----------



## pplasky

Sammie said:
			
		

> We read our contract and knew the occupancy levels when we bought. Therefore we bought enough points to cover what was legal. It would seem others should have done the same.
> 
> Kinda like having 3 kids and not buying a 2 seater sports car.



We read the contract.  Bought points based on our needs as a family and what MS allows.  Again, same few posters "chiming in" about the rules.  By the way, we own a mini-van, an SUV and a sports car, based on our families needs not yours.  Just to make you all happy, I will not post on this thread any longer(well at least not until someone needs help knowing what is allowed) and ignore the snide comments about cars and the like. Sorry to get you all in a huff.


----------



## mailman

I am coming in may and I have a reservation for 5 in a one bedroom. Three are chidren. Do not want to do this but no two bedrooms available. Am on a wait list.


----------



## rinkwide

Dean said:
			
		

> ...Reminds me of my sister who stopped at a fast food restaurant on a trip and bought a drink...


You know, those DVC refillable mugs make the perfect gift.

Sorry, wrong hot-button topic.


----------



## Sammie

pplasky said:
			
		

> We read the contract.  Bought points based on our needs as a family and what MS allows.  Again, same few posters "chiming in" about the rules.  By the way, we own a mini-van, an SUV and a sports car, based on our families needs not yours.  Just to make you all happy, I will not post on this thread any longer(well at least not until someone needs help knowing what is allowed) and ignore the snide comments about cars and the like. Sorry to get you all in a huff.



Not in a huff, sorry if you are. I don't consider my remark about cars to be snide, just fact that most people buy to fit their needs. Obviously you did that in car purchases, but maybe not in your DVC purchase. Or we would not be having this discussion.   

As to the same few posters chiming in about the Rules, you have the same few chiming in about stretching them.


----------



## NJOYURLIFE

Dean said:
			
		

> DVC's agreement with II states specifically that the occupancy limits are a MAXIMUM.  There are not sleep 6 1 BR as you know.



Yep, I know.  That is why I found it so interesting. It was the only one there and is long gone now.  There is just no place to put 6 people in those.


----------



## Dean

NJOYURLIFE said:
			
		

> Yep, I know.  That is why I found it so interesting. It was the only one there and is long gone now.  There is just no place to put 6 people in those.


The exchange occupancy for DVC is 2/4/6/8 studio to 3 BR.


----------



## DisFlan

greenban said:
			
		

> Back from the world.  Back to DIS world!
> 
> -Tony



And how many people did you stuff in your studio?  Hmm??

Didja have fun?!  Whadja do?  Wheredja go?


DisFlan


----------



## jennypenny

This thread always seems so silly to me.  I know the contract says 4 in a one bedroom.  And when we asked our guide about that before we signed, he said many members sleep 5 in a one bedroom and member services has no problem with that--they just won't provide any bedding.  So we signed.  And we stay 5 in a one bedroom.  In the past one of our kids has been under 3 but not so now.  We booked this summer's trip, told them we had three kids with us and their ages, and she said "no problem, they just won't give you extra linens."

Here's my point:  If members are doing what they are told is ok by their guide and/or MS, then why do you have any issue with them?  Your issue should be with DVC and getting THEM to enforce the occupancy rules.

I've never had anyone at disney tell me that I can't have 5 in a one bedroom (MS, guide, front desk staff, etc).  Only here.    I don't see why people get flamed for doing what disney says is "no problem."

Jenny


----------



## greenban

DisFlan said:
			
		

> And how many people did you stuff in your studio?  Hmm??
> 
> Didja have fun?!  Whadja do?  Wheredja go?
> 
> 
> DisFlan



What an insult!

Studio?  STUDIO?  STUDIO?

Let me tell you something dearie, with our points the greenbans don't stay in no stinking studio!

Ohhhh, to answer the question, I stuffed 5 terminal missionaries in our studio last week!  

Love Ya!

-Tony


----------



## greenban

jennypenny said:
			
		

> This thread always seems so silly to me.  I know the contract says 4 in a one bedroom.  And when we asked our guide about that before we signed, he said many members sleep 5 in a one bedroom and member services has no problem with that--they just won't provide any bedding.  So we signed.  And we stay 5 in a one bedroom.  In the past one of our kids has been under 3 but not so now.  We booked this summer's trip, told them we had three kids with us and their ages, and she said "no problem, they just won't give you extra linens."
> 
> Here's my point:  If members are doing what they are told is ok by their guide and/or MS, then why do you have any issue with them?  Your issue should be with DVC and getting THEM to enforce the occupancy rules.
> 
> I've never had anyone at disney tell me that I can't have 5 in a one bedroom (MS, guide, front desk staff, etc).  Only here.    I don't see why people get flamed for doing what disney says is "no problem."
> 
> Jenny



Jenny,

I don't see anyone flamming anyone about 5 in a 1 bedroom.

Now 5 in a studio, that's a different horse entirely, as is 'sneaking' un-registered guests in any room to beat the occupancy limits.

I too was told by my guide 5 in a 1 bedroom, and have done it many times without a problem, and without sneaking # 5 in.  

However, the rules can be inforced at anytime, and I believe the 'rule quoters' are just pointing that fact out.  The DVC givith, and the DVC can taketh away, case in point, free annual passes!

CIAO,

-Tony


----------



## bpmorley

pplasky said:
			
		

> We read the contract.  Bought points based on our needs as a family and what MS allows.  Again, same few posters "chiming in" about the rules.  By the way, we own a mini-van, an SUV and a sports car, based on our families needs not yours.  Just to make you all happy, I will not post on this thread any longer(well at least not until someone needs help knowing what is allowed) and ignore the snide comments about cars and the like. Sorry to get you all in a huff.


I know you didn't get me in a huff.  I don't care what people do.  I had 5 in a studion once.  And if the same circumstances come up again, I'll do it again.  If MS says I can't, then so be it.  I'll make other arrangements then.


----------



## DrTomorrow

Yes, I have *broken the speed limit * before. I know that it is *against the law*, but until *the police * stop me, I'll keep *breaking the speed limit* whenever I feel like it.


Yes, I have *exceeded DVC Max Occupancy* before. I know that it is *violating the contract I signed*, but until *MS or DVC* stop me, I'll keep *exceeding DVC Max Occupancy* whenever I feel like it.


----------



## Dean

jennypenny said:
			
		

> Here's my point:  If members are doing what they are told is ok by their guide and/or MS, then why do you have any issue with them?  Your issue should be with DVC and getting THEM to enforce the occupancy rules.


A point I've made many times.  The only issue is that what a guide says has ABSOLUTELY NO MEANING from a legal or contractual standpoint.  Maybe we should all complain to the state office in Tallahassee that governs Timeshare.


----------



## rinkwide

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> Yes, I have *exceeded DVC Max Occupancy* before. I know that it is *violating the contract I signed*, but until *MS or DVC* stop me, I'll keep *exceeding DVC Max Occupancy* whenever I feel like it.


Easy there Doc or we're gonna' have to change your avatar to Veruca.


----------



## greenban

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> Yes, I have *broken the speed limit * before. I know that it is *against the law*, but until *the police * stop me, I'll keep *breaking the speed limit* whenever I feel like it.
> 
> 
> Yes, I have *exceeded DVC Max Occupancy* before. I know that it is *violating the contract I signed*, but until *MS or DVC* stop me, I'll keep *exceeding DVC Max Occupancy* whenever I feel like it.




DrT!

Say it isn't so!

Please not et tu Tomorrowus Maximus, then fall greenban!

I hope your analogy does not extend to felonies......

I'll drive DUI until......

I'll keep working as an 'Enforcer' until.....

Alas, another giant falls......

The Pain, The Pain.....

-Tony


----------



## DrTomorrow

Sorry.

It is now officially okey-dokey to exceed Max Occupancy.

Move along, nothing to see here.

<taking my happy place pills now>


----------



## Nanajo1

DrTomorrow said:
			
		

> Yes, I have *broken the speed limit * before. I know that it is *against the law*, but until *the police * stop me, I'll keep *breaking the speed limit* whenever I feel like it.
> 
> 
> Yes, I have *exceeded DVC Max Occupancy* before. I know that it is *violating the contract I signed*, but until *MS or DVC* stop me, I'll keep *exceeding DVC Max Occupancy* whenever I feel like it.



You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say can be used against you....


----------



## pplasky

Sammie said:
			
		

> Not in a huff, sorry if you are. I don't consider my remark about cars to be snide, just fact that most people buy to fit their needs. Obviously you did that in car purchases, but maybe not in your DVC purchase. Or we would not be having this discussion.
> .



That's the point.  We DID buy points based on OUR needs.  End of discussion.


----------



## jackmac

One point to consider with exceding the maximum occupancy is that it's to Disney's advantage to have as many guests at the resorts as possible. Each additional person is an additional admission, food purchaser and souvenier purchaser. Individually that may not add up to much, but collectively I'm sure it's a hugh profit for Disney. I read that when Disney was building Expedition Everest they did it because surveys showed that Animal Kingdom was a 1/2 day park. Most people would do Animal Kingdom on the day that they left Orlando. By investing $100 million in a ride they would turn Animal Kingdom into a full day park and hopefully have people spend an additional night at Disney. The average family of 4 (5?) would spend enough on that additional night to have the buyback be very short term for Expedition Everest. If having guests spend an extra night can return a $100 million investment for Disney, imaging what having an additional 1-2 people in each of their rooms for the length of the vacation would add to the bottom line. 

One of the reasons that I bought into DVC was that Disney is a very good company that consistently provides value for the money spent. I'm sure that if additional wear and tear of their resorts were an issue then more time would be spent enforcing occupancy rules. 

My feeling is that as long as MS allows the additional people in the room then we have very little to say. If this is a major issue then maybe someone should go to next years annual meeting and address this there. I'm sure that proxy's could be given to people that represent your view.


----------



## DrTomorrow

jackmac said:
			
		

> One point to consider with exceding the maximum occupancy is that it's to Disney's advantage to have as many guests at the resorts as possible. Each additional person is an additional admission, food purchaser and souvenier purchaser. [...]


 Not necessarily, particularly when talking about DVC. Many DVCers purchase food offsite, either at grocery stores for self-prepared meals, or at off-site restaurants. In addition, just because there are more folks in a villa doesn't mean more admissions. Many DVCers have APs - more so now, due to the wonderful discount - and DVC owners are more likely to forego a day or two at the parks to relax, play golf and do non-Disney activities. Finally - and here I speak only for myself, but I suspect for others as well - after all of our DVC trips to WDW, I think that our souvenir spending is pretty much near zero, unless DW needs to replace a worn-out Tink T-shirt.

Also, from the logistics POV that others have mentioned, Disney plans for certain levels of occupancy when looking at parks hours, restaurant capacities, transportation levels, etc. If every villa was at (or over   ) capacity (which jackmac suggests is Disney's goal, or at least a desired outcome), it could overwhelm the infrastructure, which would significantly degrade the experience of the guest - something that Disney definitely does NOT want.


----------



## Rooster42

We have already booked 3 studios at OKW because we have 12 people.  Now a 13th wants to go and I'm not sure what to do about having the extra person.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Unless one of the 13 is under the age of three when you arrive at OKW, you could have 13.  But if all are over the age of three, you'll need one more studio.  Studio has an occupancy of four plus one under the age of three.


----------



## CarolMN

You might consider changing one of the studios to a 1 bedroom.  MS will allow 5 people in a 1 bedroom.  However, no rollaways, cots or extra bedding will be provided.  The 1 bedroom will have 1 king bed in the bedroom and a queen sleep sofa in the living room.  If the bedding doesn't meet your needs, you'll have to bring your own.

As Deb already posted, MS will not allow 5 in a studio unless one of the occpuants is under the age of 3.


Best wishes -

P.S to "the regulars".  I'm going to leave this thread open for a while to give the Op a chance to see it (rather than just merge it with the Occupancy thread).  If it turns nasty, I will lock it.  Please play nice.  Thank you.


----------



## lizziepooh

I agree.  If everyone is over 3 years old, you either need to book a 4th studio or change one studio to a l bedroom and figure out the sleeping arrangements.  

    I am planning a big trip for October and people don't realize the problems they cause when they change their minds about going.


----------



## Boston5602

ok I'm venting pre-frustration    , but my whole family and friends group BETTER not change their mind's about next years trip after I book it or I'm gonna &$#^%$&


----------



## juliedianne

Does anyone know how strict they are with the amount of people to a room?  could we fit three kids (one under 3) plus two adults into a studio at BWV?
Thanks
Julie


----------



## MinMouse

My feeling is that the studios wouldn't be any tighter than fitting your family into a standard hotel room if that usually works for you. We have stayed once in the studios at BWV and once at OKW. You may want to consider OKW as the room was larger and there are two double beds (at least in the one we had) and BWV has a bed and pull-out sofa. 

I do think Disney allows this if the youngest is in a pack-n-play. . . maybe someone can verify that though.


----------



## Happy Birthday Cat

juliedianne said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how strict they are with the amount of people to a room?  could we fit three kids (one under 3) plus two adults into a studio at BWV?



Four plus one more person under three years old is the allowed number for a studio.  You will be fine.

HBC


----------



## CarolAnnC

up


----------



## dianeschlicht

MinMouse said:
			
		

> My feeling is that the studios wouldn't be any tighter than fitting your family into a standard hotel room if that usually works for you. We have stayed once in the studios at BWV and once at OKW. You may want to consider OKW as the room was larger and there are two double beds (at least in the one we had) and BWV has a bed and pull-out sofa.
> 
> I do think Disney allows this if the youngest is in a pack-n-play. . . maybe someone can verify that though.


Actually, the OKW studio has two QUEEN beds.  The only double beds at OKW are found in the third bedroom of a GV.


----------



## westjones

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> Actually, the OKW studio has two QUEEN beds.  The only double beds at OKW are found in the third bedroom of a GV.



OH My!  I didn't realize that!  We have 9 in our group and we were going in a couple of years because I was saving points for a GV at OKW.  Now I think I would prefer the 2 bedroom so we could have 3 larger beds.  The kids don't care where they sleep (and will probably have a slumber party in the living room anywhere we end up anyway).  

What a bummer!  I don't want to spend all those points and end up in a double bed.  We were going to give the main bedroom to DH's parents and then one room to her sister and her kids and one room for us and our kids.  But that means that we will have a double bed for the week.

OK, I am back to the 2 bedroom instead of the GV.  I'm so glad you posted this.  I just assumed they were all queen (except the main bedroom with the King).

DJ


----------



## dianeschlicht

westjones said:
			
		

> OH My!  I didn't realize that!  We have 9 in our group and we were going in a couple of years because I was saving points for a GV at OKW.  Now I think I would prefer the 2 bedroom so we could have 3 larger beds.  The kids don't care where they sleep (and will probably have a slumber party in the living room anywhere we end up anyway).
> 
> What a bummer!  I don't want to spend all those points and end up in a double bed.  We were going to give the main bedroom to DH's parents and then one room to her sister and her kids and one room for us and our kids.  But that means that we will have a double bed for the week.
> 
> OK, I am back to the 2 bedroom instead of the GV.  I'm so glad you posted this.  I just assumed they were all queen (except the main bedroom with the King).
> 
> DJ


But the second bedroom in a GV has two QUEEN beds too.  I'd give the 3rd bedroom with the doubles to the "kids" and let them have their own bathroom and put their sleeping bags on the floor if they want.  We once did that when we had a couple of family groups going.  It meant the adults got the real and larger beds, and the kids enjoyed having a room to themselves, even when a couple of them slept on the floor.  It's just the kind of adventure kids like.


----------



## westjones

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> But the second bedroom in a GV has two QUEEN beds too.  I'd give the 3rd bedroom with the doubles to the "kids" and let them have their own bathroom and put their sleeping bags on the floor if they want.  We once did that when we had a couple of family groups going.  It meant the adults got the real and larger beds, and the kids enjoyed having a room to themselves, even when a couple of them slept on the floor.  It's just the kind of adventure kids like.



Oh!  OK, I see.  Well DH's sister could have the room with the double beds (her husband isn't coming, so she will have the bed to herself so she should be fine in a double).

I just know the kids and I know they are all going to end up on the floor in the living room.  That is what they do all week each summer when my kids come to visit.  They camp out on grandma's floor for the whole week. 

I want to make sure that DH and I have a queen size bed, so as long as one of the extra bedrooms do, then we will be fine.

Thanks for clearing that up!
DJ


----------



## marygraycesmom

Hi! I am just checking to be SURE!! I am wanting to rent points for a 1 bedroom villa at OKW. Our group consists of me, my DH, my mom, my dad, and my 4 year old daughter (who sleeps in the same bed as her mommy and daddy or on the floor next to our bed).  Are we going to exceed occupancy in the 1 bedroom.  Will they let us keep this room, or will we need to change our plans for 2 studios or a 2 bedroom?  I keep reading here that 5 will be allowed to a 1 bedroom.  I mean, we are talking about a 4 year old little girl not a 16 year old kid.  
Anyway, I'm all worried about our plans now.  I am planning on "closing" the deal on Monday (tomorrow) with the DVC member, and the having the room reserved for us.
PLEASE, any advice/ help would be awesome at this point!
Thanks!


----------



## Chuck S

Marygracesmom,

The reason you are seeing conflicting answers is that technically, it would be breaking the published rules. In the real world, Member Services allows this, with the stipulation that DVC provides no bedding for the 5th person. At OKW, your 4 year old may be quite comfortable sleeping on the love seat, dependig on which couple is on the living room sleeper sofa. You may want to bring a small blanket and pillow, especialy if you're driving down. You'll also probably want to get at least one extra towel pack ($6), that will gove you a couple extra, but if you want fresh towels daily you'll still need to use the washer dryer or get more towel packs or additional trash and towel services. Have a great trip.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Marygraycesmom, in the one bedroom, you will get four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  So you will probably need to get that extra towel pack unless you bring your own towels from home.


----------



## marygraycesmom

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice and reassurances on the topic of max occupancy at OKW.  I am thrilled to say that our reservations have been made and confirmed with MS! When I spoke to the lady from OKW to give her all the names of my party, she verified that, indeed, we could have 5 guests in a 1 bedroom! But, as you all told me - no bedding or towels provided for that 5th person.  
So a big THANK YOU for all the help! 
And especially to Good Ol Gal for helping me get this room and answering all of my questions! You are great!!! Thanks so much!!! 

I feel like the little boy in the Disney World commercial --- "I'm too EXCITED to sleep!"


----------



## Tinkaroo

I have a quick question for the experts (I apologize in advance, but I did a very brief search of this thread, and wasn't finding what I was looking for.)

We are treating mine and DH's immediate families to a WDW trip in 2007.  We thought we had everything figured out, until we found out that my BIL and SIL are pregnant...again.    We had planned on housing their family of 4, and my other BIL/SIL's family of 4, in a 2BR.  If there is now a 9th person in play (an infant who will just have turned 1 at the time of the trip), can they all still fit in a 2BR, or do we have to look at larger, and/or separate, units for both families?

TIA!


----------



## mikesmom

You're good. Baby won't count.


----------



## westjones

Actually, I called and asked MS about the 9 in a two bedroom not long ago (we are trying to decide what to do on our next trip with 9 people if we can't get a GV).  Since they now allow 5 in a one bedroom, it only makes sense that 9 can go in a 2 bedroom (since 5 in one bedroom and 4 in studio = 9 people).

They said that you can put 9 in a two bedroom but gave the speech about how bedding and stuff was only provided for 8 (same speech that you get for the 5 in a one bedroom, which is fine).

With a baby under 3 it didn't matter anyway, but for future reference, it doesn't matter the age any more, you can put 9 people in the 2 bedroom but you need to bring extra bedding for them.

DJ


----------



## Tinkaroo

Thanks, mikesmom and westjones!


----------



## westjones

I just wanted to report that we completed our trip to BWVs where I reserved a studio (with a request for a daybed) for DH's family that included 3 adults, 1 Junior, and 1 child (6 years old).

We got the room with the daybed, it was a beautiful room.  There was NO problem with the 5 in the room.  Each person had their own key and they did the EMHs often.

My nephew (6) used the daybed every night (he did bring a sleeping bag with him, so we just slept on top in the sleeping bag) and it all worked out great.  DH's family loved the room and loved their stay at BWVs.  They are still talking about what a nice room it was and how much they enjoyed it.

I do not think the daybed would work out well for taller/older kids.  It just isn't that big, but for my nephew it was perfect and he liked his little bed.

We probably won't do the two studios again.  We want them to try a new resort, so we are going to do the 9 in a two bedroom (our friends who are DVC owners too did this at OKW a couple weeks ago and said it worked out great for them).  I think it will be nice to to all be together.  I just didn't have the points to do it this year, but we are saving up for our trip in 2 years.

Pixie Dust to All!
DJ


----------



## dianeschlicht

westjones said:
			
		

> We probably won't do the two studios again.  We want them to try a new resort, so we are going to do the 9 in a two bedroom (our friends who are DVC owners too did this at OKW a couple weeks ago and said it worked out great for them).  I think it will be nice to to all be together.  I just didn't have the points to do it this year, but we are saving up for our trip in 2 years.
> 
> Pixie Dust to All!
> DJ


Just be aware that you may not be allowed to reserve a 2 bedroom for 9 when all are over the age of 3.  If they don't let you do this, and you are one KTTW short, you will have difficulty with EMH.


----------



## susieh

they do let you have 9 in a 2 bed. I've done it with 4 adults and 5 teenagers (ages 14,17,17,18,19).

All names were on the reservations and all had room keys


----------



## mikesmom

susieh said:
			
		

> they do let you have 9 in a 2 bed. I've done it with 4 adults and 5 teenagers (ages 14,17,17,18,19).
> 
> All names were on the reservations and all had room keys


 and may I say you are a brave person


----------



## westjones

susieh said:
			
		

> they do let you have 9 in a 2 bed. I've done it with 4 adults and 5 teenagers (ages 14,17,17,18,19).
> 
> All names were on the reservations and all had room keys




I called MS and they said that 9 in a 2 bedroom is just fine.  My friends did it this past month and said it worked great and they never felt crowded.  I know it would work great for us.  All the kids would end up in the living room in sleeping bags and have a slumber party all week!  They will just love it!  

DJ


----------



## Doctor P

westjones said:
			
		

> I called MS and they said that 9 in a 2 bedroom is just fine.  My friends did it this past month and said it worked great and they never felt crowded.  I know it would work great for us.  All the kids would end up in the living room in sleeping bags and have a slumber party all week!  They will just love it!  DJ



Just more slippage I guess in our membership.  I guess I just don't understand what the legal documents mean and why we have to sign them if they are going to be ignored.


----------



## bpmorley

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Just more slippage I guess in our membership.  I guess I just don't understand what the legal documents mean and why we have to sign them if they are going to be ignored.


I still don't see the big deal


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:
			
		

> I still don't see the big deal


Partly because there are additional costs and usage related to room stuffing and partly because we've entrusted DVC with our home away from home and feel if they violate the rules in one area, why not in other areas that are even more important.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:
			
		

> Partly because there are additional costs and usage related to room stuffing and partly because we've entrusted DVC with our home away from home and feel if they violate the rules in one area, why not in other areas that are even more important.


And again, I still don't see the big deal


----------



## Doctor P

We signed a contract that we all agreed to abide by, and DVC has a legal responsibility to enforce.  The condo declarations and the POS are our only legal protections.  If they choose not to enforce occupancy limits, then anything else in the POS is also at risk of not being adhered to or enforced (e.g., no home resort advantage, forfeiture of all points for any cancellation at any time).  You get the idea.  Occupancy of units matters for demand on resort facilities and wear and tear on units.  In addition, we all signed a contract that we would abide by certain occupancy limits.  Just do it.


----------



## bpmorley

That's ok.  Until DVC enforces it I'll keep putting 5 in a studio.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bpmorley said:
			
		

> And again, I still don't see the big deal


You would not feel it was a big deal to not have some of the other things offered, like home resort booking priveledge or higher dues?  I think it IS a big deal when wear and tear causes us more costs in breakage etc.  Extra people means extra wear and tear.


----------



## Nanajo1

Im afraid the POS we signed will become as effective as a NFL contract. Only as good as the team owners/DVC management want it to be.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:
			
		

> That's ok.  Until DVC enforces it I'll keep putting 5 in a studio.


And there in is the other half of the problem.  Personal benefit over personal responsibility.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:
			
		

> And there in is the other half of the problem.  Personal benefit over personal responsibility.


And I'll have to find some people.  I don't have 5 in my family.  Maybe some homeless bums would like a stay in WDW.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:
			
		

> And I'll have to find some people.  I don't have 5 in my family.  Maybe some homeless bums would like a stay in WDW.


I thought some already were, LOL.


----------



## susieh

I dont want this post to sound like it is getting at anyone or offend anyone but I have a couple of genuine questions for those who object to putting 5 in a 1 bed apartment etc.

Do you think there is more wear and tear from 5 sensible adults who only use the apartment as a base and spend the vast majority of the time out in the parks etc or from a family of 4 who spend most of their time at the resort - maybe kids climbing on furniture with buckles on their shoes and damaging the fabric etc - and who use the cooker etc and spill things on the upholstery and carpets? 

Do you think beds need replacing more often when 2 large adults (sometimes *very* large adults) or 3 children sleep in them? 

I don't think it is as simple as occupancy numbers. It also depends on how you use the apartment and other factors such as those above.


----------



## Dean

susieh said:
			
		

> I dont want this post to sound like it is getting at anyone or offend anyone but I have a couple of genuine questions for those who object to putting 5 in a 1 bed apartment etc.
> 
> Do you think there is more wear and tear from 5 sensible adults who only use the apartment as a base and spend the vast majority of the time out in the parks etc or from a family of 4 who spend most of their time at the resort - maybe kids climbing on furniture with buckles on their shoes and damaging the fabric etc - and who use the cooker etc and spill things on the upholstery and carpets?
> 
> Do you think beds need replacing more often when 2 large adults (sometimes *very* large adults) or 3 children sleep in them?
> 
> I don't think it is as simple as occupancy numbers. It also depends on how you use the apartment and other factors such as those above.


The simple answer to your question is yes, I feel there's more wear and tear and thus higher dues and have some indications of that from other timeshare directions as well.  Obviously one slob can cause more damage than 5 well behaved people so it's the aggregate issue over time.  The real question is whether 5 well behaved people cause more damage than 4 (or whatever variation you want to consider).  And the answer is yes and MORE than just 20% more damage.  And since there are rules involved with legal implications, I don't feel anyone should have the right to pick and chose which group is OK to go over and which is not.  It is also my opinion that ON AVERAGE, those willing to stuff the room are less likely to take care of it.

Some will say there are other things that also cause increased wear and tear and while that's correct, IMO, it has no bearing on this discussion unless it's directly related to this issue.  And all the factors that would have a direct relationship to room stuffing that I can think of would be on the negative side, not the positive.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:
			
		

> The simple answer to your question is yes, I feel there's more wear and tear and thus higher dues and have some indications of that from other timeshare directions as well.  Obviously one slob can cause more damage than 5 well behaved people so it's the aggregate issue over time.  The real question is whether 5 well behaved people cause more damage than 4 (or whatever variation you want to consider).  And the answer is yes and MORE than just 20% more damage.  And since there are rules involved with legal implications, I don't feel anyone should have the right to pick and chose which group is OK to go over and which is not.  It is also my opinion that ON AVERAGE, those willing to stuff the room are less likely to take care of it.
> 
> Some will say there are other things that also cause increased wear and tear and while that's correct, IMO, it has no bearing on this discussion unless it's directly related to this issue.  And all the factors that would have a direct relationship to room stuffing that I can think of would be on the negative side, not the positive.


Dean, this is the most common sense explanation I have read on this thread ever!


----------



## Deb & Bill

I agree, Diane.  Good answer, Dean.


----------



## Figment2

Great answer, Dean!   Couldn't agree more!

Cyn


----------



## Chuck S

A reminder that personal attacks are not allowed on these boards.


----------



## gcbsdad

We are a family of 6.  Two adults and 4 children, ages 9, 7, 7 & 2.
When I made our first reservation, MS said it was fine for the 6 of us to occupy a 1 bedroom villa.  Since we purchased last September, we have stayed in 1 bedroom villas at OKW, VWL & BWV and all 3 stays I made MS aware of the size of our family.  But for our next DVC stay in December, MS did tell me that we needed to start using 2 bedroom units because my youngest will be 3.  So according to my dealings with MS they allowed 2 adults & 4 children as long as one was under 3, in a 1 bedroom.

My kids are growing and I realize that we need to start using 2 bedroom villas.  That is the reason why we just purchased an add-on before the 7/1 price per point increase.


----------



## simpilotswife

What I don't understand is why people get upset with the DVC owners when it should be DVC itself that you complain to.  

Seriously, if people are allowed to do it and have permission then shouldn't you be upset with the people granting permission?

Complaining at people for being over the limit when they are obviously allowed to be just makes no sense to me.


----------



## 50 years Too!

We have 8 registered for a 2 bedroom villa.  3 of the 8 are little kids who can sleep 3 in the king bed.  Our darling 20 something single niece wants to join us for 2 nights of our weeklong vacation.  Will we be okay to allow her to just "crash" at our place or do we need to rent her a room.  Don't want to be thrown out or anything!
TIA


----------



## Deb & Bill

If any of the kids are under the age of three, that would allow you one more over the age of three.  But if all of them were three or older, you have hit the occupancy limit of 8 in a two bedroom.


----------



## Chuck S

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> If any of the kids are under the age of three, that would allow you one more over the age of three. But if all of them were three or older, you have hit the occupancy limit of 8 in a one bedroom.


 
Deb & Bill obviously mean eight in a two-bedroom.

Eight people in a *one* bedroom?  Careful, thems fightin' words 'round here.


----------



## westjones

50 years Too! said:
			
		

> We have 8 registered for a 2 bedroom villa.  3 of the 8 are little kids who can sleep 3 in the king bed.  Our darling 20 something single niece wants to join us for 2 nights of our weeklong vacation.  Will we be okay to allow her to just "crash" at our place or do we need to rent her a room.  Don't want to be thrown out or anything!
> TIA





Since they started allowing 5 in a one bedroom, they seemed to also allow 9 in the two bedrooms.  A friend of mine just registered 9 in her two bedroom this summer with no problem (none under age 3) and I even called and asked about it myself because we are planning a family trip with 9 of us next year and I wanted to see if we could do this or if we had to try for a GV.  They said 9 in the two bedroom is now allowed, but they do not provide bedding and towels for the 9th person.

Call MS youself and ask them about it.  I don't think you will have a problem unless they have changed their policy in the past month.

Enjoy your trip!
DJ


----------



## Scraper

I can but 5 in a one bedroom with no problem our youngest sleep on an air mattress. 9 in a two bedroom is still plenty of room. 2  years ago when we purchased we ask about 5 in a one bedroom our sales man told us they don't mind at all. We have never had a problem


----------



## bpmorley

Chuck S said:
			
		

> Deb & Bill obviously mean eight in a two-bedroom.
> 
> Eight people in a *one* bedroom?  Careful, thems fightin' words 'round here.


8 in a 1bdr.  I'll have to try that


----------



## DisDaydreamer

CarolAnnC said:
			
		

> We are going to give the topic of Occupancy another chance here on our DVC Discussion Board.  Please keep within our DIS Posting Guidelines, and allow the topic to remain open here.  Thanks everyone in advance!



Hey CarolAnnC,

For my information... could this have been bumped to the DVC planning board?  And if it had been, would there still be a link from this board to that?  I think I have seen that happen, but am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## momidoc4

My situation is rare because I have 2 under 3 who are still in pack n plays. A 5yo and 4yo who would prefer to be on the floor in sleeping bags. All of them want to be together with us. So if I get a 2 BR, no one is going to sleep in that room...


----------



## Deb & Bill

momidoc4 said:
			
		

> My situation is rare because I have 2 under 3 who are still in pack n plays. A 5yo and 4yo who would prefer to be on the floor in sleeping bags. All of them want to be together with us. So if I get a 2 BR, no one is going to sleep in that room...



With 6 you need a two bedroom villa.  They will allow 5 in a one bedroom even though occupancy rules are 4.  Sorry.


----------



## MagicForMe

momidoc4 said:
			
		

> My situation is rare because I have 2 under 3 who are still in pack n plays. A 5yo and 4yo who would prefer to be on the floor in sleeping bags. All of them want to be together with us. So if I get a 2 BR, no one is going to sleep in that room...



I would call Member Services and ask them about it because even though they'll allow only 5, with the 5 and 6th being under 3 they will most likely accommodate you. If they say yes, ensure they will allow all 6 names on the reservation (in the event, God forbid, of an emergency). If they say no, then get the 2 bedroom for sure. Good luck!


----------



## momidoc4

Thank you for this info.  This allows me to reconsider how many points we should purchase now and add on later.  I know as my kids get older I will definitely need a 2 BR. I had my broker call MS and they said we would have to be in a 2BR even with two of my kids being under 3.. This is a significant difference in the amount of points we need. maybe we will have to bring nana along to justify that 2nd BR.......


----------



## disneyfan2kids

I can't read through this entire thread (it would take too long.)

Since the 1 bedroom occupancy is 5 now (if I'm reading right)....then can I have 5 plus 1 infant? Or is the 5 actually already 4 plus 1 infant.

I'm so confused.

I have 4 adults, a 4 yo and an infant. Are we allowed in a 1 bedroom?


----------



## CapeCodFam

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I can't read through this entire thread (it would take too long.)
> 
> Since the 1 bedroom occupancy is 5 now (if I'm reading right)....then can I have 5 plus 1 infant? Or is the 5 actually already 4 plus 1 infant.
> 
> I'm so confused.
> 
> I have 4 adults, a 4 yo and an infant. Are we allowed in a 1 bedroom?



Officially it's 4.  But, they have allowed 4+infant and even 5 (no infants).  However, I don't think they'll allow 5 + infant.  You might be required to get a 2BR.


----------



## Chuck S

I agree, I do not think they'll allow 5 plus infant for a total of 6


----------



## jarestel

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I have 4 adults, a 4 yo and an infant. Are we allowed in a 1 bedroom?



I would recommend a call to Member Services to get an actual answer to your question rather than an opinion.


----------



## dianeschlicht

We were allowed 5 adults for 1 night in a 1 bedroom (I wouldn't reccomend it for a week though), and were told we could NOT have an infant also.  Didn't matter to us, since we were just trying to find something less than 100 points for NYE and before we switched to our 2 bedroom on New Year's day.


----------



## Boston5602

CarolAnnC said:
			
		

> Now back to your regularly scheduled occupancy discussion...


----------



## kristytru

We are a family of four.  I would like to stay in a 1 BR villa and was wondering if Disney would supply a cot or air mattress.  My kids are getting too old to share a bed.  We usually put DS & DH in one bed and DD and I together, but to be honest, they are "kickers" and the adults end up with no sleep.  If we had a cot, we could separate the kids and DH & I would share the bed    Because of points, I'd like to avoid the 2-BR if I could.  Any suggestions?


----------



## paults

> We are a family of four. I would like to stay in a 1 BR villa and was wondering if Disney would supply a cot or air mattress



sorry but as a member you should know DISNEY  will not supply a cot or air mattress in any of the DVC's  

I think your only options are to bring your own air mattress , add on more pts or bank and borrow as needed for the 2 bedroom or 2 studios.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Hi all - I would just like to check in here with my thoughts.

DVC is a wonderful, yet pricey WDW vacation.  Putting 4, 5 even 6 in a studio or one bedroom (regardless of age) is truly overcrowding the room.  That means one bathroom, one shower and many people getting ready to hit the parks in the morning.

If I needed accomodations for a larger party and could not afford the points for the appropriately sized DVC unit, I would seek out the value resorts.  At least two rooms there would provide two bathrooms.

After all, it is vacation and why waste extra time with 5 or 6 people using one bathroom to get ready?  Oh well to each his own, but I thought I would throw out some food for thought here.


----------



## starbox

CarolAnnC said:
			
		

> Hi all - I would just like to check in here with my thoughts.
> 
> DVC is a wonderful, yet pricey WDW vacation.  Putting 4, 5 even 6 in a studio or one bedroom (regardless of age) is truly overcrowding the room.  That means one bathroom, one shower and many people getting ready to hit the parks in the morning.
> 
> If I needed accomodations for a larger party and could not afford the points for the appropriately sized DVC unit, I would seek out the value resorts.  At least two rooms there would provide two bathrooms.
> 
> )



I agree with you on the 5 or 6.  It would stress me out to have bedding all over the floor.  

BUT - I disagree with the studio being too small for a family of 4.  IMHO, a family of 4 (2 adults plus 2 children) is fine in a studio if you are not planning to spend much time in the room.  

I grew up staying in hotel rooms with my parents and brother.  When we vacation outside of WDW, we always stay at a resort like the Ritz or Four Seasons and a single room is enough for us to stay while we enjoy all the recreation and sights.  I'd MUCH, much, much, much rather have my family of four in a room at the Ritz with access to the lounges/pools/recreation/etc than us the same amount of $$ to get two rooms at the Holiday Inn have my "own" bedroom and "bathroom"!  Same with Disney - if I were paying cash - I'd MUCH prefer one room at the Poly for my family of 4 than 2 rooms at a value!  With DVC - I prefer more vacation time in a studio than less nights in a larger unit.  

We absolutely do not spend time at WDW "hanging out" in a room.  We had a 2bd unit ar Fairfield once - and while it was initially a "WOW! Look at all this Space!" reaction - by the end of our Disney week we agreed that we had not spent any time at all in the unit (I don't even think the TV got turned on - and our fridge only held a carton of milk for our coffee).  (Although, I did use the hot tub once and used the washing machine - which was nice).


----------



## CarolAnnC

I agree with a family of 4 consisting of two adults and two children.  I had more in mind the party of 4 adults in a studio with one queen bed and a full size pullout, even an infant in the pack and play will cram the room further.

My girls were about 7 years old or so when we stopped vacationing this way.  My late husband (the girls' father) and I just could not relax at bedtime with tv on, girls all wound up with excitement, etc., in one room.  Not enough sleep never helped with park touring the following day.

At that point we utilized some great off site hotels that offered mini suite types of set up with privacy and quiet in one room, lol.

Then our DVC dream came true....


----------



## starbox

CarolAnnC said:
			
		

> My girls were about 7 years old or so when we stopped vacationing this way.  My late husband (the girls' father) and I just could not relax at bedtime with tv on, girls all wound up with excitement, etc., in one room.  Not enough sleep never helped with park touring the following day.



We always just give the kids a little Benadryl on the way home from the parks!        They fall right asleep when we get to the room.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Hey good idea!!  But I think "I" needed the Benadryl LOLOL!!


----------



## Mickey

> Since the 1 bedroom occupancy is 5 now (if I'm reading right)....then can I have 5 plus 1 infant? Or is the 5 actually already 4 plus 1 infant.



You can read through this whole thread and you are going to get alot of opinions.   The rules state you are only allowed to have 4 people, along with an infant in a one bedroom.   From my past experience these rules are not enforced and the cast members are always more than willing to accommodate you.  So, to answer your question, it all depends on where you are going to stay.  OKW 1br are much larger than BW, SS, WLV and BC.  The one bedroom at OKW is 1050 sq feet, as oppose to the others which are only around 750 sq feet.  Some of the big differences are the size of the living room, kitchen and separate laundry area.  OKW 1br has a couch, loveseat and chair in the living room (not to mention the living room is huge), along with a large kitchen table.  The other resorts have a couch and chair, with a small kitchen table.  You can easily fit an air mattress in the OKW living room, where the other resorts it would be rather crowded and tight.  That being said, we have fit 6 people and one infant in the OKW one bedroom and did not have an issue.  We did let the front desk know, and they did not have a problem.  Would we try to fit 6 people in the other resorts, probably not as it would be crowded.  I found the only issue was the bathroom, but to be honest we were not in our room enough to really notice it.  In the morning one person could take a shower, while the other used the adjacent room to brush there teeth and get ready.  I think if you are staying at OKW you will be fine.  I personally wouldnt waste my points to get a 2br, I would rather save them for another trip. 

Back to my comment about the rules, I think bending the rules a bit with regards to the occupancy, as long as you are not hurting anyone, is not a crime.  Think about all the times you are inconvenienced by Disney (i.e.: sitting on a monorail for 30 minutes waiting for it to go, a ride is not up when the park opens because they did not have enough people there to test it, the finger scans when they dont work, buses that dont arrive on time, and I could go on   ).  So when you think of all these times you are inconvenienced on your vacation, then personally dont think I am doing anything wrong by having one or even two more people in my room.  Disney is still making out, as I have to purchase tickets for all these people, they have to eat and more merchandise is being purchased.  

Do what you think is right for you!


----------



## Granny

Mickey said:
			
		

> Do what you think is right for you!


A sentiment shared by many people.   I like it, except for those last two words.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mickey said:
			
		

> ...Back to my comment about the rules, I think bending the rules a bit with regards to the occupancy, as long as you are not hurting anyone, is not a crime.  Think about all the times you are inconvenienced by Disney (i.e.: sitting on a monorail for 30 minutes waiting for it to go, a ride is not up when the park opens because they did not have enough people there to test it, the finger scans when they dont work, buses that dont arrive on time, and I could go on   ).  So when you think of all these times you are inconvenienced on your vacation, then personally dont think I am doing anything wrong by having one or even two more people in my room.  Disney is still making out, as I have to purchase tickets for all these people, they have to eat and more merchandise is being purchased. ...



So two wrongs equal a right??????


----------



## bpmorley

Mickey said:
			
		

> Do what you think is right for you!



I agree totally!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nanajo1

kristytru said:
			
		

> We are a family of four.  I would like to stay in a 1 BR villa and was wondering if Disney would supply a cot or air mattress.  My kids are getting too old to share a bed.  We usually put DS & DH in one bed and DD and I together, but to be honest, they are "kickers" and the adults end up with no sleep.  If we had a cot, we could separate the kids and DH & I would share the bed    Because of points, I'd like to avoid the 2-BR if I could.  Any suggestions?


Disney will not supply an air mattress or cot in any of the DVC units. You can bring an air mattress or sleeping bag with you but no extra sheets will be supplied. You will have towels for four. You could make up a bed out of the sofa cushions depending on the age/size of your children.


----------



## MIDisFan

jarestel said:
			
		

> I would recommend a call to Member Services to get an actual answer to your question rather than an opinion.



This is probably the best advice to take. 

Disney's official policy is ........ but the unofficial policy is ....... a CM told me this..... and my guide told me......  

How do you know what to believe? We are a family of five and our guide started our paperwork for SSR Friday. I bought enough points to stay in a 2 bedroom if neccessary. However, if MS says we can stay in a 1 Bedroom and it is comfortable for us, why shouldn't we do it to stretch our points.


----------



## Doctor P

MIDisFan said:
			
		

> This is probably the best advice to take.
> 
> Disney's official policy is ........ but the unofficial policy is ....... a CM told me this..... and my guide told me......
> 
> How do you know what to believe? We are a family of five and our guide started our paperwork for SSR Friday. I bought enough points to stay in a 2 bedroom if neccessary. However, if MS says we can stay in a 1 Bedroom and it is comfortable for us, why shouldn't we do it to stretch our points.



Actually, there is only one thing that you can believe--the only thing that is binding is what is in writing in the POS.  MS has been allowing five in a 1BR, but it should be noted that MS technically has no authority to allow it, so it is POSSIBLE (though highly unlikely) that someone could get to WDW and not be allowed to put more than the stated room occupancy into a room.  I don't think that this will happen, and it would be very poor PR if the names are on the reservation.  Nevertheless, anyone deciding to put more than the stated number (including the extra child under 3) should always be aware that this could happen and that there technically would be no recourse.  Again, I don't think it will happen, but it should always, IMHO, be in the back of one's mind.


----------



## paults

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Actually, there is only one thing that you can believe--the only thing that is binding is what is in writing in the POS.  MS has been allowing five in a 1BR, but it should be noted that MS technically has no authority to allow it, so it is POSSIBLE (though highly unlikely) that someone could get to WDW and not be allowed to put more than the stated room occupancy into a room.  I don't think that this will happen, and it would be very poor PR if the names are on the reservation.  Nevertheless, anyone deciding to put more than the stated number (including the extra child under 3) should always be aware that this could happen and that there technically would be no recourse.  Again, I don't think it will happen, but it should always, IMHO, be in the back of one's mind.




also if MS is now allowing this then there's nothing stopping them from reversing this in the future if they get a lot of complaints from members.
MS has nothing in writing on this .(5 in 1 bedroom) and I don't think they can write it in now.


----------



## MIDisFan

Doctor P said:
			
		

> Actually, there is only one thing that you can believe--the only thing that is binding is what is in writing in the POS.  MS has been allowing five in a 1BR, but it should be noted that MS technically has no authority to allow it, so it is POSSIBLE (though highly unlikely) that someone could get to WDW and not be allowed to put more than the stated room occupancy into a room.  I don't think that this will happen, and it would be very poor PR if the names are on the reservation.  Nevertheless, anyone deciding to put more than the stated number (including the extra child under 3) should always be aware that this could happen and that there technically would be no recourse.  Again, I don't think it will happen, but it should always, IMHO, be in the back of one's mind.



I agree with you 100% and think it should be as simple as what is written. I think what makes it complicated and this thread 80 something pages long is Disney having the official policy (written in the POS) and then having MS or Guides telling members that they don't enforce that policy or that the unofficial policy is to allow 5 people. And like yourself, I think it should be in the back of ones mind that they can decide to enforce what is written into the POS. I guess my thought was the only way to know if they are enforcing the rule or not at the moment is to call MS.


----------



## Doctor P

No argument with that.


----------



## Mtnman44

I have not read the whole thread but to add my two cents to the heap:

I don't understand why it's any business of the Hotel's as to whether you have 2, 3, or 4 kids or no kids. You paid for a room, you get a room. If you only have one or two people, do they give you a discount? NO. Now obviously, packing 35 migrant workers in there or something is a different story. It's only a "policy" to make it harder for people to share a room and to force them to get two rooms thus increasing sales revenue. I don't think they have a right to enforce that. It's as ridiculous as saying, "you can only use Disney-purchased soap and shampo in the bathroom."

I also don't have a problem bringing my own snacks to the movies, despite their "policy" of no outside food.

I'm an honest person, but I don't beleive they have a right to charge for a hotel room by the person. It costs them nothing more whether it's one person or 5 people. Ok, a few cents for extra water use perhaps and I'd be happy to pay that.


----------



## Chuck S

Mtnman44 said:
			
		

> I'm an honest person, but I don't beleive they have a right to charge for a hotel room by the person. It costs them nothing more whether it's one person or 5 people. Ok, a few cents for extra water use perhaps and I'd be happy to pay that.


 
Actually, many states have laws that DO give them the right, just as a landlord in some states can restrict how many people live in an apartment.


----------



## Mtnman44

Well if they claim that somehow 5 people in a room would cost them(Disney) more, then surely one or two people in a room costs them less and they should charge accordingly. Otherwise, the argument is not intellecutally honest. Hence, it is a stupid rule and I doubt anyone at the hotel cares, as long as it is not abused. No one counts your family at check in and no one comes by your room to count people.



			
				Chuck S said:
			
		

> Actually, many states have laws that DO give them the right, just as a landlord in some states can restrict how many people live in an apartment.


----------



## Chuck S

Actually, for everyone in your party to attend EMH they need room individual room IDs, so they would know how many are in your room.  In a sense, they do "count your family" at check-in.

BTW, as I said, hotel occupancy, in many states, is more than a "stupid rule" it is a law.  Many hotels charge based on double occupancy, with additional charges for 3rd and 4th person in a room.  DVC simply bases their occupancy limits a little higher, is spelled out in the contracts we sign, along with Disney's right to change them unilaterally if they so choose.  Of course, an "honest person" reads, understands, and follows rules set out in contracts to which they attach their signature.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Chuck S said:
			
		

> ...  Of course, an "honest person" reads, understands, and follows rules set out in contracts to which they attach their signature.


----------



## Dean

Mtnman44 said:
			
		

> I have not read the whole thread but to add my two cents to the heap:
> 
> I don't understand why it's any business of the Hotel's as to whether you have 2, 3, or 4 kids or no kids. You paid for a room, you get a room. If you only have one or two people, do they give you a discount? NO. Now obviously, packing 35 migrant workers in there or something is a different story. It's only a "policy" to make it harder for people to share a room and to force them to get two rooms thus increasing sales revenue. I don't think they have a right to enforce that. It's as ridiculous as saying, "you can only use Disney-purchased soap and shampo in the bathroom."
> 
> I also don't have a problem bringing my own snacks to the movies, despite their "policy" of no outside food.
> 
> I'm an honest person, but I don't beleive they have a right to charge for a hotel room by the person. It costs them nothing more whether it's one person or 5 people. Ok, a few cents for extra water use perhaps and I'd be happy to pay that.


There is increased wear and tear on the unit leading to extra rehab costs.  Increased parking, pool use, competition for other recreation even the buses.  Besides just being dishonest if one goes over without sharing that info with the resort/MS.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Maybe you need to read the entire thread, Mtnman44.


----------



## Mtnman44

Sorry, 85 pages...  No Way. I just wanted to add an opinion and I think I got the gist of what was basically being discussed. Maybe I'm speaking more in a general sense vs. particulalr situations at DVC. It's just some of these things really bug me. Like when the airline wants to charge you $100 to let someone else use your ticket.


----------



## disneybooked

I have 3 children ( now 5,4 and 1), but what happens when my 1 year old is 4?
Disney should not tell me that I have to rent a 2 bedroom. I would never stick any adults(other than my husband and I) in my room.  My kids, I think should be OK.


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneybooked said:
			
		

> I have 3 children ( now 5,4 and 1), but what happens when my 1 year old is 4?
> Disney should not tell me that I have to rent a 2 bedroom. I would never stick any adults(other than my husband and I) in my room.  My kids, I think should be OK.



Sorry, you'll actually need a two bedroom when your 1 yr old turns 3.  If you are a member, you need to read up on your membership papers that you signed when you became a member.  MS currently allows five people in a one bedroom, but they will not provide any additional bedding or linens. You still only get four bath towels.  With all the other rules like transfers that Disney has decided to enforce, they could enforce the 4 in a one bedroom as well. 

For those who choose not to read any of the previous 85 pages, there is a lot of talk of fire codes.  Occupancy is based on fire codes and the ability for guests to evacuate safely during a fire.  Evacuation requires "x" many square feet per person of the exit corridor, stairs and doorways. Too many people and the exits get blocked and people don't survive the fire.  You willing to risk that?


----------



## Dean

disneybooked said:
			
		

> I have 3 children ( now 5,4 and 1), but what happens when my 1 year old is 4?
> Disney should not tell me that I have to rent a 2 bedroom. I would never stick any adults(other than my husband and I) in my room.  My kids, I think should be OK.


Sorry, many of us feel differently.  There are rules and one either knows or should know the rules prior to buying.  Currently DVC will allow a 5th person in the 1 BR and will not count ONE child UNDER 3 in general though it's not 5 plus a child under 3.  I realize many people are going to go beyond the rules anyway as there will always be dishonest, selfish people.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

I understand you're obviously passionate about this topic...but that is the 2nd or 3rd time you've insinuated that someone else here is either "dishonest" or a "bum."

What happened to the "no name calling" rule???

To speak of what's ethical, moral, and "right" is hypocritical if you're insulting others in the same sentence.

JMHO.


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I understand you're obviously passionate about this topic...but that is the 2nd or 3rd time you've insinuated that someone else here is either "dishonest" or a "bum."
> 
> What happened to the "no name calling" rule???
> 
> To speak of what's ethical, moral, and "right" is hypocritical if you're insulting others in the same sentence.
> 
> JMHO.



There are people who read their literature before they buy and there are those who don't.  Yes, it is dishonest to sneak people into the room when occupancy is stated as one less than they have.  And it is selfish to think that the rules don't apply to you.  

Never saw the word "bum" in his text.  Did you????

He's not calling names, just stating facts.  I thought your post was a little snide towards Dean.  Just who is calling names???  [Oh, darn, now someone will tell me I'm calling names.  People who try to follow the rules and ask others to do so just get called all sorts of names like Disney Police]


----------



## disneyfan2kids

I'm not getting dragged into this...hahaha!

I just bought into DVC (yet to stay there) so I don't know how I feel about the occupancy thing yet.

However, I did read through this thread and I stand my ground that some people are just getting downright "mean". 

Kinda bums me out...most other threads are just so "disney" and happy!


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I'm not getting dragged into this...hahaha!
> 
> I just bought into DVC (yet to stay there) so I don't know how I feel about the occupancy thing yet.
> 
> However, I did read through this thread and I stand my ground that some people are just getting downright "mean".
> 
> Kinda bums me out...most other threads are just so "disney" and happy!



When you sink $50+K in a timeshare and others don't seem to think the rules apply to them, it kind of bums you out (oops, used that word "bum").  If you read through the entire thread, it started over 2 yrs ago and originally was multiple threads that were pieced together.  So each time someone posted a thread about "what's so bad about squeezing the entire football team into a studio" (  ), members with a vested interested tried to set them right. At one point, they started adding that thread to this thread. That's why you see so many people posting the same thing over and over.  Most recently, they have been locking threads about occupancy after one or two responses and direct the OP of the newest thread over to this thread. 

When this thread pops up in my User CP, I have to read the latest whine.  Sometimes I post, others I don't.  Heck, probably 1/3 of my nearly 9,900 posts might be on this thread alone.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

I have my first DVC trip planned in January. I have 6 plus 2 (under 3) in a studio... am I OK?

(JUST KIDDING...!) I know, I know ... BAD joke. Just a sad attempt at humor to lift the mood!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Many of us feel protective of the occupancy rules, because constant "bending" of those rules leads to extra wear and tear, and ultimately more expense for all of us in the form of higher maintenance fees.  I know your "6 plus 2 (under 3) in a studio" was a joke, but you can see from that far out example exactly what many of us are talking about.  lots of extra people in a pace not designed for that many causes LOTS of problems with maintenance, not to mention fire code violations.  Safetly should be the first consideration.  A lot of owners feel like it is like turning DVC into a slum of sorts.  Maybe part of the blame has to be on Disney itself for touting DVC as a "money saver".


----------



## tjkraz

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I just bought into DVC (yet to stay there) so I don't know how I feel about the occupancy thing yet.
> 
> However, I did read through this thread and I stand my ground that some people are just getting downright "mean".
> 
> Kinda bums me out...most other threads are just so "disney" and happy!



The problem is that in any large community of people, you have those who feel justified in violating the stated rules in their own ways.  The occupancy limits are written in black and white.  I don't even see this as being a moral or ethical debate.  It is what it is.

Some Disney guests will smoke in a non-smoking room and think nothing of it.  Is that OK?  How would you like being in the room beneath that smoker and have the scent wafting in your balcony door throughout your trip?

If non-Disney guests walk over to SSR from Downtown Disney and help themselves to the pool, is that OK?  It wouldn't bother you to hear the people next to you discussing how great the Hilton is, even though you couldn't get enough chairs around the pool for your family?

And, if you were to discover that the One Bedroom villa above yours had 6 or 7 friends / family members sharing it for the week, would that be OK?  You wouldn't mind the additional noise generated by 7 people as opposed to 4?  

Rules are designed to give every owner equal footing.  It would be nice if everyone could respectfully try to abide by those rules rather than selectively deciding which should or should not apply to them.


----------



## allison k

tjkraz said:
			
		

> It is what it is.



Not even going to get in on this topic, but I just wanted to say that the above is one my favorite sayings.  When everyone work complains about a change, my attitude is "It is what it is," so make the best of it and do my best to make it work.

Occupancy rule: It is what it is!


----------



## Pootle

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I understand you're obviously passionate about this topic...but that is the 2nd or 3rd time you've insinuated that someone else here is either "dishonest" or a "bum."
> 
> What happened to the "no name calling" rule???
> 
> To speak of what's ethical, moral, and "right" is hypocritical if you're insulting others in the same sentence.
> 
> JMHO.



I rarely join in controversial threads but I just had to say that anyone who ignores rules that don't suit them *when they signed up to those very same rules* is being dishonest.  I don't think that's a matter of opinion!

But, the reason I had to post is to let you know that Dean is one of the most helpful and knowledgeable people around here and does not get involved in personal attacks so I rather think your post was over the top.

JMHO


----------



## Dean

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I understand you're obviously passionate about this topic...but that is the 2nd or 3rd time you've insinuated that someone else here is either "dishonest" or a "bum."
> 
> What happened to the "no name calling" rule???
> 
> To speak of what's ethical, moral, and "right" is hypocritical if you're insulting others in the same sentence.
> 
> JMHO.


Actually I didn't insult anyone.  What I did was speak to an action, not a specific person.  If you have 5 and tell them 4, you would be dishonest, period.  I'f you find that insulting, so be it.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

(Someone made a comment about "homeless bums" staying in a studio... and you responded with:


			
				Dean said:
			
		

> I thought some already were, LOL.



That sounds mean to me.


----------



## Dean

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> (Someone made a comment about "homeless bums" staying in a studio... and you responded with:
> 
> 
> That sounds mean to me.


Sorry you took it that way, it was simply a light hearted and related to current and past discussions between the same people.  I wouldn't want to insult the homeless person, only the person who secretly goes over the occupancy limit, or who smokes in a NS unit or doesn't include the entire party size on the reservation for the DDP and the like.


----------



## Doctor P

For me, a major issue has always been the integrity of the written documents as a whole.  One of the things that makes a society or community work is the ability to make voluntary contracts and to have the terms of those contracts enforced.  It is in every member's best interest to have the terms of our contract enforced, even if the enforcement of a PARTICULAR term or condition may be inconvenient or disagreeable.  IMHO, if we do not expect and insist on the terms of our contract being enforced, our ownership can end up having no value or attractiveness.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

I haven't stayed at my DVC yet, so (admittedly) my opinion means little.

However, it keeps being said/hinted that the people who go above 4 (or whatever) are of unsavory character.

But it seems to me as if MS is allowing it, so these people aren't "lying" or being dishonest...right?


----------



## Doctor P

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I haven't stayed at my DVC yet, so (admittedly) my opinion means little.
> 
> However, it keeps being said/hinted that the people who go above 4 (or whatever) are of unsavory character.
> 
> But it seems to me as if MS is allowing it, so these people aren't "lying" or being dishonest...right?



Some people have and do lie about room occupancy according to various posts on these boards (and advice given on these boards).  Without exception, that is being dishonest.


----------



## Dean

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> I haven't stayed at my DVC yet, so (admittedly) my opinion means little.
> 
> However, it keeps being said/hinted that the people who go above 4 (or whatever) are of unsavory character.
> 
> But it seems to me as if MS is allowing it, so these people aren't "lying" or being dishonest...right?


You'll note that I've generally been careful to draw a line between those who secretly do these types of things and those who do not.  Up to a point, if they tell MS what's going on and MS expressly allows it, any complaints would be with MS and DVC.  So if one tells MS 10 in a studio and the confirmation says 10 for the studio, I wouldn't blame you.  I'd think you were nuts but that's another thread, LOL.  

BTW, your opinion means as much as mine or anyone.  And on this subject I doubt the number of stays or length of ownership have any impact.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Well, I'm set for 6 people (in 2 studios) at SSR in January, and 7 people (in 2 studios) at BWV for Aug.

I guess I'll form my own opinions then regarding occupancy.... or not...maybe I'll just not form opinions and have a GREAT time!

In the meantime, I'm just looking forward to actually getting to that point....oye the planning!!! YAY!


----------



## Dean

disneyfan2kids said:
			
		

> Well, I'm set for 6 people (in 2 studios) at SSR in January, and 7 people (in 2 studios) at BWV for Aug.
> 
> I guess I'll form my own opinions then regarding occupancy.... or not...maybe I'll just not form opinions and have a GREAT time!
> 
> In the meantime, I'm just looking forward to actually getting to that point....oye the planning!!! YAY!


Have a great trip.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

Someone a few pages back mentioned that you could in fact arrive at your DVC resort with 5 booked in a one bedroom and be turned away since 5 in a 1 bedroom is an unwritten rule.  Things like this always make me wonder about people who don't read the DIS.  Someone who didn't read these posts would think they were fine with 5 in a 1 bedroom because MS allowed it.  They would assume MS wouldn't allow it if there was going to be a problem.  This could lead to all kinds of problems.  I think they need to either officially allow 5 or be very strict on enforcing the fact that only 4 are allowed, why stand somewhere in between?


----------



## Dean

PrincessJasmine08 said:
			
		

> Someone a few pages back mentioned that you could in fact arrive at your DVC resort with 5 booked in a one bedroom and be turned away since 5 in a 1 bedroom is an unwritten rule.  Things like this always make me wonder about people who don't read the DIS.  Someone who didn't read these posts would think they were fine with 5 in a 1 bedroom because MS allowed it.  They would assume MS wouldn't allow it if there was going to be a problem.  This could lead to all kinds of problems.  I think they need to either officially allow 5 or be very strict on enforcing the fact that only 4 are allowed, why stand somewhere in between?


I would prefer the enforce the rules as written.  But given the facts, I would be surprised if they turned 5 away for a 1 BR if they were indeed registered for a 1 BR.  I can't even see them turning 5 away if only 4 are registered.  Technically they do have the right to do so.

While everyone talks about the semi official 5 in a 1 BR, everyone seems to forget that DVC tightened up significantly on other variations including 5 in a studio, which they were routinely allowing prior to this change.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

Dean said:
			
		

> I would prefer the enforce the rules as written.  But given the facts, I would be surprised if they turned 5 away for a 1 BR if they were indeed registered for a 1 BR.  I can't even see them turning 5 away if only 4 are registered.  Technically they do have the right to do so.
> 
> While everyone talks about the semi official 5 in a 1 BR, everyone seems to forget that DVC tightened up significantly on other variations including 5 in a studio, which they were routinely allowing prior to this change.



They were allowing 5 adults in a studio?!  Wow that would be cozy!


----------



## greenban

Bumping up one ofmy most favorite threads!

-Tony


----------



## crys5

pplasky said:
			
		

> I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults.  If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic.  They still will not provide extra linens.


Hi,
I just wanted to say i am sorry if i got anyone upset about my post asking if 9 people could stay in a 2 bedroom at BWV. I didn't see what was so wrong asking that question since i read the above statement. Besides the people going were 4 adults 2 juniors 3 children including a 3 year old, all of which are my children. I figured 5 adults in a 1 bedroom, would mean 10 in a 2 and this would be 4 and the rest children...sorry


----------



## greenban

crys5 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I just wanted to say i am sorry if i got anyone upset about my post asking if 9 people could stay in a 2 bedroom at BWV. I didn't see what was so wrong asking that question since i read the above statement. Besides the people going were 4 adults 2 juniors 3 children including a 3 year old, all of which are my children. I figured 5 adults in a 1 bedroom, would mean 10 in a 2 and this would be 4 and the rest children...sorry



No No No, don't be sorry.

Your questions were fine and sincere.

This is a hot topic with three or four main camps:

1)  The Disney Police (Jack Booted Stormtroopers)
Anyone even thinking about it is evil and must be destroyed.  They are a very small percentage, and due to limitations in conveying tone and intent in the written word often come off much harsher than they intended.

2)  The Rule Followers (I'm in here except for speed limits, but that is another thread).  Following rules keeps us all civilized.  Maximum benefit for the most.  Despite what may be written down, MS officially allows 5 of any age in a 1 Bedroom, 9 of any age in a 2 Bedroom and 13 of any age in a GV (This is contrary to our POS which states the last guest must be under three).  MS will allow 5 in a studio if 1 is under three as well!  We (this group) tend to feel it doesn't matter what MS allows everyone else to do, we must follow the written word.

3)  The I'm special group:  Anything I can get away with I will.  Using my kids Dining Plan for adult meals (software loophole 2006), Morphing points to other resorts (software loophole 1992), 32 in a studio,taking beach towels back to thier rooms, checking out after 11AM, etc.  Reusing Mugs at other resorts or between years, Holding lounge chairs at the feature pool with their stolen  towels, etc.  They consume far more resources then they are entitled to and hurt the masses.

4)  Hey Man,I'm cool with that, just be mellow.  A large group that believes in live and let live.  I won't bother yoy, please don't bother me!

5)  Rinkwide.  A class of his own!

Seriously, even if it seemed that you were jumped upon, for this group (DIS) and this topic (occupancy) it was pretty mellow.

You are a good person, and upset/offended no one (who is human) by your question.  Stick around, ask many mor questions and post away!

-Tony


----------



## jarestel

The written/signed documents do list room occupancies that are a bit more restrictive than MS adheres to, but I also believe (though I haven't read the fine print in a millenium or two) that DVC, as the managing entity for the timeshare association, does have the right to alter terms as they see fit. 

I always encourage people to get answers to these sorts of questions by contacting MS, rather than contacting an internet forum and requesting opinions, some of which may at times cast aspersions on the character of the person asking the question. Who needs that?  I guess I'll suggest contacting MS in this case as well. 

Of course, MS has the final say and all parties should abide by their decision whether the answer was what they had hoped for or not.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

greenban said:
			
		

> No No No, don't be sorry.
> 
> Your questions were fine and sincere.
> 
> This is a hot topic with three or four main camps:
> 
> 2)  The Rule Followers (I'm in here except for speed limits, but that is another thread).  Following rules keeps us all civilized.  Maximum benefit for the most.  Despite what may be written down, MS officially allows 5 of any age in a 1 Bedroom, 9 of any age in a 2 Bedroom and 13 of any age in a GV (This is contrary to our POS which states the last guest must be under three).  MS will allow 5 in a studio if 1 is under three as well!  We (this group) tend to feel it doesn't matter what MS allows everyone else to do, we must follow the written word.
> 
> 3)  The I'm special group:  Anything I can get away with I will.  Using my kids Dining Plan for adult meals (software loophole 2006), Morphing points to other resorts (software loophole 1992), 32 in a studio,taking beach towels back to thier rooms, checking out after 11AM, etc.  Reusing Mugs at other resorts or between years, Holding lounge chairs at the feature pool with their stolen  towels, etc.  They consume far more resources then they are entitled to and hurt the masses.
> 
> -Tony



Hi Tony and thanks for a fun post!  I think, though, that there may be a category somewhere in between "The Rule Followers" and "The I'm Special Group".  Not sure what to call this gang of DVCers, but something along the lines of "I follow the rules unless MS says I don't have to."  Meaning, that we do not blatantly disregard rules.  In fact, we have respect for the rules and do our best to abide by them.  However, when MS actually SUGGESTS to us that we should consider a 1 BR for our family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids, all still young, though over 3) in order to save some points, I think this is acceptable.

The fact that MS allows 5 in a 1 BR is enough of a rule for me...even though it is not what is written.  If they say it is ok, then I have no problem doing it.  I would never put 6 in there (wouldn't be fun anyway) or anything else "sneaky."  But as long as MS knows about it and is fine with it, then so am I.  If in the future MS decides to go back to the "letter of the law" and enforce the 4 person rule, then we will abide by that and start reserving 2 Brs.

Then again, AKV 1 BRs (at least SOME of them) will allow 5 "legally" so perhaps occupancy may become less of an issue....


----------



## greenban

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Hi Tony and thanks for a fun post!  I think, though, that there may be a category somewhere in between "The Rule Followers" and "The I'm Special Group".  Not sure what to call this gang of DVCers, but something along the lines of "I follow the rules unless MS says I don't have to."  Meaning, that we do not blatantly disregard rules.  In fact, we have respect for the rules and do our best to abide by them.  However, when MS actually SUGGESTS to us that we should consider a 1 BR for our family of 5 (2 adults and 3 kids, all still young, though over 3) in order to save some points, I think this is acceptable.
> 
> The fact that MS allows 5 in a 1 BR is enough of a rule for me...even though it is not what is written.  If they say it is ok, then I have no problem doing it.  I would never put 6 in there (wouldn't be fun anyway) or anything else "sneaky."  But as long as MS knows about it and is fine with it, then so am I.  If in the future MS decides to go back to the "letter of the law" and enforce the 4 person rule, then we will abide by that and start reserving 2 Brs.
> 
> Then again, AKV 1 BRs (at least SOME of them) will allow 5 "legally" so perhaps occupancy may become less of an issue....



You are so right.......

Another (sadly, rare group) is the Intelligenzia.  These are people who actually think BEFORE they act.  They calmly and rationally seek out the acurate answer by talking to those in charge, instead of blindly following a 15+ year old document.  They are non-judgemental, and reasonable, not demanding their way, but researching the truth.

As you can imagine, all the other groups hate these people!


-Tony


----------



## Doctor P

greenban said:
			
		

> 2)  The Rule Followers (I'm in here except for speed limits, but that is another thread).  Following rules keeps us all civilized.  Maximum benefit for the most.  Despite what may be written down, MS officially allows 5 of any age in a 1 Bedroom, 9 of any age in a 2 Bedroom and 13 of any age in a GV (This is contrary to our POS which states the last guest must be under three).  MS will allow 5 in a studio if 1 is under three as well!  We (this group) tend to feel it doesn't matter what MS allows everyone else to do, we must follow the written word.
> 
> 
> -Tony



As one of the rule followers (and proud of it I might add ), I must point out the incorrect statement in your post:  nowhere in the POS is the under three exception stated.  The occupancy limits in the POS are 4 for Studios and 1BR, 8 for 2BR, and 12 for GV.  The additional child under three is merely a concession made by MS and is neither binding nor in the POS.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I am thinking of purchasing DVC- What is the deal with max. occupancy- It says studio and one bedrooms sleep four- but I know my family could be comfortable in a 1 bedroom even though we are a family of 5.  I asked the DVC salesperson and she said they allow 5 in a studio or a 1 bedroom.  Is this true?


----------



## tjkraz

What he told you is correct, they do allow 5.  But as you noted, the current policy is not in writing so it would be subject to change at any time.  Up until 18 months ago, DVC held rigidly to the printed guidelines.  Whether they will change again is a topic for endless debate.

Rumor has it the forthcoming DVC development at the Animal Kingdom Lodge will have sleeping accommodations for 5, at least in the One Bedroom units (probably adding a convertible chair in the living room), but that's just one of many details about AKV that have yet to be confirmed in writing.


----------



## CarolMN

TenThousandVolts said:
			
		

> I am thinking of purchasing DVC- What is the deal with max. occupancy- It says studio and one bedrooms sleep four- but I know my family could be comfortable in a 1 bedroom even though we are a family of 5.  I asked the DVC salesperson and she said they allow 5 in a studio or a 1 bedroom.  Is this true?


It's *not true for a studio* unless one of the 5 is under the age of three.  A portable Pac 'n Play crib is provided for the infant.

MS has reportedly been allowing 5 persons of any age in a 1 bedroom unit, but no extra bedding is provided for the 5th person.  You'll need to provide your own.

If 5 in a studio/1 bedroom unit is important to you, ask your sales guide why the POS states four.  Ask if he/she will put 5 in writing for you and see what happens.     Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## greenban

Doctor P said:
			
		

> As one of the rule followers (and proud of it I might add ), I must point out the incorrect statement in your post:  nowhere in the POS is the under three exception stated.  The occupancy limits in the POS are 4 for Studios and 1BR, 8 for 2BR, and 12 for GV.  The additional child under three is merely a concession made by MS and is neither binding nor in the POS.



I stand corrected Sir!

I bow to your knowledge of the POS!

I also (along with most of the DIS veterans, I think) know you are a proud rule follower!

Thanks,

-Tony


----------



## Doctor P

greenban said:
			
		

> I stand corrected Sir!
> 
> I bow to your knowledge of the POS!
> 
> I also (along with most of the DIS veterans, I think) know you are a proud rule follower!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Tony



Thanks for taking it in the spirit it was intended, Tony.


----------



## jacejace

we are planning a big family trip and wondering what type(s) of rooms to get. there are a couple of small children and wanted to know if children under the age of 3 are included in the maximum occupancy for rooms?


----------



## Sammie

jacejace said:
			
		

> we are planning a big family trip and wondering what type(s) of rooms to get. there are a couple of small children and wanted to know if children under the age of 3 are included in the maximum occupancy for rooms?



That depends. If the occupany is 4, then you can have 4 over the age of 3 and one under the age of 3. You can't have more than one under the age of 3 in the room over the stated limit.


----------



## Dean

Yes they are included in the occupancy.  DVC has had an unofficial policy of routinely allowing one child under 3 above the stated occupancy.  But that's not 5 in a 1 BR AND another child under 3 both for a total of 6.


----------



## dumbo71

CarolMN said:
			
		

> It's *not true for a studio* unless one of the 5 is under the age of three.  A portable Pac 'n Play crib is provided for the infant.
> 
> MS has reportedly been allowing 5 persons of any age in a 1 bedroom unit, but no extra bedding is provided for the 5th person.  You'll need to provide your own.
> 
> If 5 in a studio/1 bedroom unit is important to you, ask your sales guide why the POS states four.  Ask if he/she will put 5 in writing for you and see what happens.     Proceed at your own risk.





I'd want the 5 in writing from someone higher up than a DVC guide.  They will write anything on paper to sell some points.   

I'd love to be the CM checking in these families of 5 who pull out a note from their guide saying it was allowed.    Now that would be funny.  I'd then pull out a copy of the POS showing 4 and then giving them only 4 keys.  Have fun getting the 5 into EMH and other things requiring keys.   

This is why I will NEVER be a CM at WDW.  You can all thank me now for that one.   

 A rule is a rule in my book.  Just because MS allows it doesn't make it right.  That "rule" bending by MS is subject to change at any time.  Even during YOUR trip to the world. 

Why risk it book a room thAt LEGALLY ALLOWS THIS.


----------



## Dean

dumbo71 said:
			
		

> I'd want the 5 in writing from someone higher up than a DVC guide.  They will write anything on paper to sell some points.
> 
> I'd love to be the CM checking in these families of 5 who pull out a note from their guide saying it was allowed.    Now that would be funny.  I'd then pull out a copy of the POS showing 4 and then giving them only 4 keys.  Have fun getting the 5 into EMH and other things requiring keys.
> 
> This is why I will NEVER be a CM at WDW.  You can all thank me now for that one.
> 
> A rule is a rule in my book.  Just because MS allows it doesn't make it right.  That "rule" bending by MS is subject to change at any time.  Even during YOUR trip to the world.
> 
> Why risk it book a room thAt LEGALLY ALLOWS THIS.


If MS takes the reservation and puts the number you plan in the unit (i.e. 5 in a studio), I think you are safe.  No absolute  guarantees but then again, you could walk in with a confirmation that was totally legal in every way and still end up without a room for one of several reasons.


----------



## minnie61650

Dean said:
			
		

> If MS takes the reservation and puts the number you plan in the unit (i.e. 5 in a studio), I think you are safe.  No absolute  guarantees but then again, you could walk in with a confirmation that was totally legal in every way and still end up without a room for one of several reasons.



I do not know how the fire codes could allow 5 in a DVC studio.

Here is an interesting reply a Dis member recieved from Disney after inquiring why POR is only the only mod that will sleep 5.

From this thread:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1287974&page=5&pp=15



			
				4theloveofdisney said:
			
		

> Well guys...I wrote to Disney and inquired about the reasons why a roll-a-way or trundle could not be put in other rooms besides POR -AB. This was there response:
> 
> "Although we appreciate your interest, please know Florida safety and
> fire codes restrict additional bedding due to the reduction in fire
> access and egress."
> 
> So, it's technically the bedding that restricts this - not the extra person, or the size of the room. This would explain why they are allowing a 5th person to be booked in a one bedroom through DVC but not supplying the bedding.
> 
> I have to say I find this interesting and not what I expected to hear!
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Dean

minnie61650 said:
			
		

> I do not know how the fire codes could allow 5 in a DVC studio.
> 
> Here is an interesting reply a Dis member recieved from Disney after inquiring why POR is only the only mod that will sleep 5.
> 
> From this thread:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1287974&page=5&pp=15


Can't speak to the fire codes but I can tell you that DVC has always allowed 5 in as studio if one was less than 3.  And that prior to a couple of years ago, they routinely allowed 5 in a studio regardless of age.  I'm not saying they should, frankly I think they should strictly enforce the occupancy to the letter, but that's just me.


----------



## bpmorley

dumbo71 said:
			
		

> I'd want the 5 in writing from someone higher up than a DVC guide.  They will write anything on paper to sell some points.
> 
> I'd love to be the CM checking in these families of 5 who pull out a note from their guide saying it was allowed.    Now that would be funny.  I'd then pull out a copy of the POS showing 4 and then giving them only 4 keys.  Have fun getting the 5 into EMH and other things requiring keys.
> 
> This is why I will NEVER be a CM at WDW.  You can all thank me now for that one.
> 
> A rule is a rule in my book.  Just because MS allows it doesn't make it right.  That "rule" bending by MS is subject to change at any time.  Even during YOUR trip to the world.
> 
> Why risk it book a room thAt LEGALLY ALLOWS THIS.


So you've never bent a rule ever?


----------



## minnie61650

Dean said:
			
		

> Can't speak to the fire codes but I can tell you that DVC has always allowed 5 in as studio if one was less than 3.  And that prior to a couple of years ago, they routinely allowed 5 in a studio regardless of age.  I'm not saying they should, frankly I think they should strictly enforce the occupancy to the letter, but that's just me.



All of the rooms at Disney allow for 1 extra under the age 3.
The extra child under 3 is not an issue as the fire marshals assume a child under three will be lifted out of the pack and play carried to safety. That is why Disney states 1 additional child in a pack and play under the age of 3.
(Of course they do not  expect you to keep the child in the pack and play the entire time you are in the room .)
Therefore that child (they assume) does not take up floor space(since the child is being carried) when evacuating a building so they do not need to add that child in the fire access code.

But the 5 in a studio regardless of age seems to be against the fire code.
Which may be why Disney will not add bedding, or towels.
Maybe Disney does not want to be held liable or fined.
Maybe MS is willing to take the chance just to book a few more rooms.

I also think MS should strictly enforce the occupancy to the letter.

I am afraid if MS is allowing this they are taking the chance of not only being fined but they are risking their fire insurance policy as well.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Scraper

greenban said:
			
		

> No No No, don't be sorry.
> 
> Your questions were fine and sincere.
> 
> This is a hot topic with three or four main camps:
> 
> 1) The Disney Police (Jack Booted Stormtroopers)
> Anyone even thinking about it is evil and must be destroyed. They are a very small percentage, and due to limitations in conveying tone and intent in the written word often come off much harsher than they intended.
> 
> 2) The Rule Followers (I'm in here except for speed limits, but that is another thread). Following rules keeps us all civilized. Maximum benefit for the most. Despite what may be written down, MS officially allows 5 of any age in a 1 Bedroom, 9 of any age in a 2 Bedroom and 13 of any age in a GV (This is contrary to our POS which states the last guest must be under three). MS will allow 5 in a studio if 1 is under three as well! We (this group) tend to feel it doesn't matter what MS allows everyone else to do, we must follow the written word.
> 
> 3) The I'm special group: Anything I can get away with I will. Using my kids Dining Plan for adult meals (software loophole 2006), Morphing points to other resorts (software loophole 1992), 32 in a studio,taking beach towels back to thier rooms, checking out after 11AM, etc. Reusing Mugs at other resorts or between years, Holding lounge chairs at the feature pool with their stolen towels, etc. They consume far more resources then they are entitled to and hurt the masses.
> 
> 4) Hey Man,I'm cool with that, just be mellow. A large group that believes in live and let live. I won't bother yoy, please don't bother me!
> 
> 5) Rinkwide. A class of his own!
> 
> Seriously, even if it seemed that you were jumped upon, for this group (DIS) and this topic (occupancy) it was pretty mellow.
> 
> You are a good person, and upset/offended no one (who is human) by your question. Stick around, ask many mor questions and post away!
> 
> -Tony[/QUOTE )        I did not know I was in a group but I guess Iam in group 4.


----------



## gtrist4life

Well I didnt make it through all of this thread (read about the first two and the last 6 or so pages); but I found enough to help us make our decision.

Were planning on treating very dear friends of ours to DVC accommodations in 2008. They have 3 kids that in 2008 will be 3, 5.5 , and 7.5. We told them that we can reserve a 2BR for their family. After hearing about getting 5 in a Studio or 1BR if one is under 3, I had thought about stretching points and reserving a 1BR for them; 

I'm glad I found this thread, as were going with our original plans and will reserve a 2BR for them. (As a side question, which would you pick OKW or BWV std?)

MS and the POS really should be speaking from the same script; one should change, my vote would be for an age limit for a 5th person in a studio and 1BR. Maybe when the AKV details (about increased occupancies) come out would be a good time to correct this issue.

Peace,
G4L


----------



## Disney Fanatic

Hi Everyone

We are looking to get away on a vacation because we had twins 7 months ago and really need a vacation.

We have a 6 year old son as well who will be travelling with us.

When we bought into DVC we bought enough points to have a studio because it fit our needs perfectly.

Now we realize we need a one bedroom as it makes so much more sense with the space and the kitchen and laundry facilities.

We wanted to bring along our nephew to go on the rides with our 6 year old and he would sleep on the couch with him but MS says this is not allowed. 

We would have to spend another $1100.00 to bring him along!  Unfortunately we cannot afford to do this and now have to break the bad news to him.  

I think I read (but may be wrong) on the resorts board that infants don't count towards the room occupancy.  Does anyone know if this is true?

Anyway, our initial points we bought are not going to go very far once they hit 3 years old because we have to jump from a studio to a 2 bedroom!! OUCH!


----------



## dianeschlicht

You should be able to have both infants and the two older children while the twins fit in a Pac N Play, but yes, you WILL need a 2 bedroom once the twins get over 3.  

It's one thing I think the sales people don't do well enough.  Timeshares have traditionally been based on a 1-3 bedroom plan, and that is what DVC ws originally as well, but many folks try to cut corners now that DVC lowered teh buy in point to just 150 points.  Originally, I think the buy in was 220 or 230 and that would get you a 2 bedroom for a week in value season at OKW.


----------



## Boston5602

dianeschlicht said:


> You should be able to have both infants and the two older children while the twins fit in a Pac N Play, but yes, you WILL need a 2 bedroom once the twins get over 3.
> 
> It's one thing I think the sales people don't do well enough.  Timeshares have traditionally been based on a 1-3 bedroom plan, and that is what DVC ws originally as well, but many folks try to cut corners now that DVC lowered teh buy in point to just 150 points.  *Originally, I think the buy in was 220 or 230* and that would get you a 2 bedroom for a week in value season at OKW.



A guy at work has 220 points because that was the min. Disney sold , so he has told me.


----------



## Dean

Boston5602 said:


> A guy at work has 220 points because that was the min. Disney sold , so he has told me.


I believe it was 230 initially then they lowered it to 190 then 150.  I am not aware of any other stops along the way but it's possible there were.


----------



## Deb & Bill

If you have two adults, two kids three years or older and two kids under the age of three, you have five people plus one under the age of three.  Only one of the infants will not count.  The other will. DVC and WDW allow ONE child under the age of three.  You can't do a one bedroom with six (that includes the infant), but they will allow five (with no additional bedding or linens). 

As long as you don't bring anyone along, you should be fine in a one bedroom until the kids don't like to sleep together anymore or MS goes back to what the Public Offering Statement lists as occupancy limits (four in a one bedroom or studio, eight in a two bedroom and twelve in a grand villa).


----------



## Chuck S

Dean said:


> I believe it was 230 initially then they lowered it to 190 then 150.  I am not aware of any other stops along the way but it's possible there were.



I think there was a 170 or 175 minimum for a short time.


----------



## dumbo71

bpmorley said:


> So you've never bent a rule ever?





Now or as a kid?

I'm sure I've bent rules as a child but as an adult I follow the rules as spelled out. ( well, I did break a posting rule here on the Dis and was given a point but did so accidentally)

I find it very funny how many pick the rules they would like to follow based on their needs at the time. 

I'm not looking to cheat the system or get something for free.  As related to this thread if I have more than FOUR (4)  I book a 2 bedroom, period.  In fact I normally book a 2 bedroom for three (3) of us now.

I'm certainly not perfect but I do try to follow the rules especially when speeld out by the POS I received when I purchased.

Remember MS is data entry employees.  Anything they say should be taken with a grain of salt.  The average poster here on the DIS has far more knowledge of DVC than they do.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

bpmorley said:


> So you've never bent a rule ever?




He's in favor of commercial renting and that is clearly against the POS.  Some people pick and choose which rules are ok, I guess....


----------



## Dean

3DisneyKids said:


> He's in favor of commercial renting and that is clearly against the POS.  Some people pick and choose which rules are ok, I guess....


I can't speak for others but I can tell you my definition of "commercial renting" would be far different than most on this board plus I don't think it'll hold up in court if it's challenged.


----------



## Scraper

I get so confused reading these threads. I can not understand why if it is ok with MS and the people at the villas, why it would bother anyone else if some familys feel comfortable with sleeping 5 in a studio or one bedroom. No one is going to make these people sleep 5 why would you care what others do as long as it does not effect you?


----------



## Dean

Scraper said:


> No one is going to make these people sleep 5 why would you care what others do as long as it does not effect you?


That's just it, it does affect me.  Stuffing the room leads to more people at the pool, more demand for parking places and similar issues plus higher maint costs due to increased wear and tear.  And while there are other issues that contribute to these areas, they are additive and two wrongs don't make a right.  We can argue the degree of effect but I don't see any way to argue that there are negative effects overall.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Scraper said:


> I get so confused reading these threads. I can not understand why if it is ok with MS and the people at the villas, why it would bother anyone else if some familys feel comfortable with sleeping 5 in a studio or one bedroom. No one is going to make these people sleep 5 why would you care what others do as long as it does not effect you?




When I bought my first points at OKW in 1997, I was informed that a studio and one bedroom slept 4, a two bedroom 8 and a grand villa slept 12.  If I needed more points to get a larger villa, they advised me to purchase more.  This is also what the public offering statement states.   That's why I feel as I do.  I'm following the rules.  Why shouldn't others?  These occupancies are based on fire codes and other building codes. It's really not up to MS to change the requirements.


----------



## "Got Disney"

I have a question and don't get upset with me cause I'm a new DVC member.
I live in SanDiego...my family lives in Florida.  My sister lives 2 hrs away from WDW.  If she was to come to WDW and decided to spend the night with her 2 girls than that would be against the rules? even for that one night? So if there are 4 of us and 3 of them we would have to get a room with 2 bedrooms even if it was for one night? we could not do it with a one bedroom...just for one night?

Can we just than get a 2 bedroom for the night that she is coming? and switch back the next day?


----------



## Deb & Bill

[QUOTE="Got Disney";16192185]I have a question and don't get upset with me cause I'm a new DVC member.
I live in SanDiego...my family lives in Florida.  My sister lives 2 hrs away from WDW.  If she was to come to WDW and decided to spend the night with her 2 girls than that would be against the rules? even for that one night? So if there are 4 of us and 3 of them we would have to get a room with 2 bedrooms even if it was for one night? we could not do it with a one bedroom...just for one night?

Can we just than get a 2 bedroom for the night that she is coming? and switch back the next day?[/QUOTE]

Everyone has questions some of the time.  No problem with that.   If your sister and her two daughters decided to stay with you in your villa, that would make 7 and you would need a two bedroom for that night.  And, yes, you could get a two bedroom for just that one night and then go back to a reservation in a one bedroom.  Last year for the marathon, we were in an OKW 1 bedroom.  The day our friends from home arrived, we moved into a two bedroom (actually, they just unlocked the locked off studio - we worked this out ahead of time with the front desk and MS) for the rest of our stay.  So we had four nights in a one bedroom and four nights in a two bedroom.


----------



## "Got Disney"

Deb & Bill said:


> Everyone has questions some of the time. No problem with that. If your sister and her two daughters decided to stay with you in your villa, that would make 7 and you would need a two bedroom for that night. And, yes, you could get a two bedroom for just that one night and then go back to a reservation in a one bedroom. Last year for the marathon, we were in an OKW 1 bedroom. The day our friends from home arrived, we moved into a two bedroom (actually, they just unlocked the locked off studio - we worked this out ahead of time with the front desk and MS) for the rest of our stay. So we had four nights in a one bedroom and four nights in a two bedroom.


 
   this thread is good reading....lots of excitment and opinions


----------



## TenThousandVolts

I am sorry- I can't read this whole thread- will they issue M.E. vouchers for 5 people in a 1 bdrm? Can you add the ddp for 5 people in a 1 bdrm?


----------



## Judique

[QUOTE="Got Disney";16192185]I have a question and don't get upset with me cause I'm a new DVC member.
I live in SanDiego...my family lives in Florida.  My sister lives 2 hrs away from WDW.  If she was to come to WDW and decided to spend the night with her 2 girls than that would be against the rules? even for that one night? So if there are 4 of us and 3 of them we would have to get a room with 2 bedrooms even if it was for one night? we could not do it with a one bedroom...just for one night?

Can we just than get a 2 bedroom for the night that she is coming? and switch back the next day?[/QUOTE]


If it were me,  I would just book an extra studio for the one night they are with you.  I would not consider moving - it would make your family homeless for two extra days while you waited for rooms.


----------



## Mtnman44

Unless MOST of the rooms are being stuffed I fail to see how this will meaningfully affect anyone's experience. The same number of people will be traveling and staying at the resort whether they are in one room or two or even if every person gets their own room.

Only time it starts to make a difference is if all rooms at the resort are sold out and then it would have to be a lot of rooms with +1 persons in them. Besides, would'nt all those be offset with all of the 2BRs that only have 5,6, or 7 people in them instead of the specified 8? If everyone used the 2BRs to the full "legal" 8 capacity, I suspect that would affect resort "crowds" more than these 5 member family situations would.



Dean said:


> That's just it, it does affect me.  Stuffing the room leads to more people at the pool, more demand for parking places and similar issues plus higher maint costs due to increased wear and tear.  And while there are other issues that contribute to these areas, they are additive and two wrongs don't make a right.  We can argue the degree of effect but I don't see any way to argue that there are negative effects overall.


----------



## dianeschlicht

[QUOTE="Got Disney";16192185]I have a question and don't get upset with me cause I'm a new DVC member.
I live in SanDiego...my family lives in Florida.  My sister lives 2 hrs away from WDW.  If she was to come to WDW and decided to spend the night with her 2 girls than that would be against the rules? even for that one night? So if there are 4 of us and 3 of them we would have to get a room with 2 bedrooms even if it was for one night? we could not do it with a one bedroom...just for one night?

Can we just than get a 2 bedroom for the night that she is coming? and switch back the next day?[/QUOTE]

You could arrange for a lock-off unit and add the 2nd bedroom just one night and still stay in the 1 bedroom the rest of the nights.  Another option is to just go ahead and reserve a studio for her and her kids for that one night.  Either way stays within the guidelines.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

TenThousandVolts said:


> I am sorry- I can't read this whole thread- will they issue M.E. vouchers for 5 people in a 1 bdrm? Can you add the ddp for 5 people in a 1 bdrm?





Yes and yes.


----------



## tjkraz

Mtnman44 said:


> Unless MOST of the rooms are being stuffed I fail to see how this will meaningfully affect anyone's experience. The same number of people will be traveling and staying at the resort whether they are in one room or two or even if every person gets their own room.



Let's look at an example using a single two-bedroom lockoff unit.  If a family of 6 were to cram into the one-bedroom portion, that leaves the studio to be booked by another family of 4 (or 5 or 6...)  If you have 6 in the 1B side and just 4 in the Studio side, you've got 10 occupants in that unit.

By comparison, if the family of 6 is required to book a 2B, you've only got 6 occupants in the unit.  

However you slice it, if people are exceeding the occupancy limits of the units, it's freeing up additional space for additional guests.



> Besides, would'nt all those be offset with all of the 2BRs that only have 5,6, or 7 people in them instead of the specified 8? If everyone used the 2BRs to the full "legal" 8 capacity, I suspect that would affect resort "crowds" more than these 5 member family situations would.



But Disney knows that they won't have 8 occupants in every two-bedroom.  Yes it would be permitted, but everything from room maintenance schedules to bus transportation routes are based upon some lesser average of guests.  The more occupants you allow, the more those averages go up, and the more wear and tear the rooms experience.

On the surface it may seem irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.  But let me ask you this:  if two more people were to move into your house tomorrow, can you honestly say there wouldn't be any additional wear and tear (carpets, walls, appliances, furniture) exhibited over the next year?  Five years?  Ten years?


----------



## Chuck S

Lord, I wouldn't want to be in the studio that is next to somebody with 6 or 7 people in a one bedroom.  Imagine the noise just from the number of flushings and showers.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


> Lord, I wouldn't want to be in the studio that is next to somebody with 6 or 7 people in a one bedroom.  Imagine the noise just from the number of flushings and showers.



LOL!  How true!  Those toilets at OKW are high on the decibel scale!


----------



## Dean

Mtnman44 said:


> Unless MOST of the rooms are being stuffed I fail to see how this will meaningfully affect anyone's experience. The same number of people will be traveling and staying at the resort whether they are in one room or two or even if every person gets their own room.


This is not true.  If one gets two rooms no one else can get that room.  If one rooms stuffs, not only will the wear and tear on that given unit be affected adversely but so will the density of all applicable issues.  If you only get one unit and go over, then there will be someone else in the next unit with their cars and numbers added to the mix.  



> Only time it starts to make a difference is if all rooms at the resort are sold out and then it would have to be a lot of rooms with +1 persons in them. Besides, would'nt all those be offset with all of the 2BRs that only have 5,6, or 7 people in them instead of the specified 8? If everyone used the 2BRs to the full "legal" 8 capacity, I suspect that would affect resort "crowds" more than these 5 member family situations would.


Any resort or hotel assumes that there will be less than maximum usage.  So if you have 9 in a 2 BR and the next 2 BR has 6, that does not make up for the room stuffing in any way.  The fact that there are other factors that also tend to increase maint costs is not applicable because they tend to be additive.  But the point was that how one uses the resort does affect other people, it is not a victimless crime.  We can then discuss how much it affects maint, etc and also rank different issues that tend to raise costs.  Actually smoking is likely the largest single controllable cost.


----------



## HAPPY-AT-DISNEY

Robin,
Hi Its Me From The Christmas Cruise..
In The Begining=i Have Been A Dvc Member Since 1993..when I Clled Ms To Make A Ressie And Askd How Many I Can Book Into A One Bedroom..they Said "it Is Your Membership, You Are Owner, How Many People Is Up To You" Thn A Few Years Later, Thy Tld Me Only 4 In Studio, 4 In One Bedroom,
Because Of The  Fire Codes..
I Understand Some People May Add More Than This, 
And Get Away With It..but Disney Had To Make Rules Mostly Because Of Fire Codes..that Is What I Understand. Anyway..
Hope All Is Going Back To Normal After Our Great Cruise...


----------



## minnie61650

HAPPY-AT-DISNEY said:


> Robin,
> Hi Its Me From The Christmas Cruise..
> In The Begining=i Have Been A Dvc Member Since 1993..when I Clled Ms To Make A Ressie And Askd How Many I Can Book Into A One Bedroom..they Said "it Is Your Membership, You Are Owner, How Many People Is Up To You" Thn A Few Years Later, Thy Tld Me Only 4 In Studio, 4 In One Bedroom,
> Because Of The  Fire Codes..
> I Understand Some People May Add More Than This,
> And Get Away With It..but Disney Had To Make Rules Mostly Because Of Fire Codes..that Is What I Understand. Anyway..
> Hope All Is Going Back To Normal After Our Great Cruise...



I agree fire codes determines the number of occupants allowed to sleep in a one bedroom at Disney.

CRO will not book 5 persons in a one bedroom DVC if all occupants are over the age of 3.

A little "birdie" told me the MS CM's are going to be informed they will not be allowed to book 5 over age of 3 in a one bedroom in the near future.

Please concider my info as a "friendly heads up" notice.


----------



## Bowen9475

How do you think this will affect any reservations already made for 5 in a 1BR?
Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Dean

Bowen9475 said:


> How do you think this will affect any reservations already made for 5 in a 1BR?
> Thanks for your opinions!


Not at all if the confirmation lists the 5.


----------



## Mtnman44

I understand the basis of your argument and it is correct. My only point is that it is an impercetible affect the vast majority of the time. In reality, it only "frees" up another room for someone else if the hotel is fully booked such that the someone else wouldn't have been able to book a room otherwise. So, unless the rooms are sold out, the same number of people will be at the resort whether the family of five stuffs into the 1BR or takes the 2BR.

Do you have any way to calculate how much additional wear and tear a particualr 1 BR will have if it is occasionally "stuffed" with 5 people instead of 4? Won't the same amount of wear and tear occur if the family takes a 2BR instead, it will just be in a different unit. Wear and Tear is based on the number of people using stuff and walking around, regardless of what room they are in. So the resort overall will experience the same level of use by the family of 5 regardless of what unit they are in.

Either way, I doubt each unit gets "stuffed" often enough to overall affect the crowd level at the resort or the wear rate of any particular room. I'm not talking about some radical abuse event like 10 people bouncing on a bed every night. I'm talking about a standard situation of two parents and three kids. I'm quite confident that if we were able to conduct a three year study of a control room that always had a strict limit of 4 persons and one that occassionally was "stuffed" with 5 people, no one would be able to tell the difference. 

I find this whole debate petty and unnecessary. JMHO of course.  




Dean said:


> This is not true.  If one gets two rooms no one else can get that room.  If one rooms stuffs, not only will the wear and tear on that given unit be affected adversely but so will the density of all applicable issues.  If you only get one unit and go over, then there will be someone else in the next unit with their cars and numbers added to the mix.
> 
> Any resort or hotel assumes that there will be less than maximum usage.  So if you have 9 in a 2 BR and the next 2 BR has 6, that does not make up for the room stuffing in any way.  The fact that there are other factors that also tend to increase maint costs is not applicable because they tend to be additive.  But the point was that how one uses the resort does affect other people, it is not a victimless crime.  We can then discuss how much it affects maint, etc and also rank different issues that tend to raise costs.  Actually smoking is likely the largest single controllable cost.


----------



## Dean

Mtnman44 said:


> I understand the basis of your argument and it is correct. My only point is that it is an impercetible affect the vast majority of the time. In reality, it only "frees" up another room for someone else if the hotel is fully booked such that the someone else wouldn't have been able to book a room otherwise. So, unless the rooms are sold out, the same number of people will be at the resort whether the family of five stuffs into the 1BR or takes the 2BR.


I understand your argument but feel it falls down.  In theory, all DVC resorts are sold out and should be full enough most of the time that there is little flexibility.  Regardless, extra in a unit is extra no matter what the occupancy or density of the resort for that time and will POTENTIALLY change the experience for all guests.  And since we're not talking a single unit per se, it is additive for all who do this.  We know that some people are going to sneak around and do what they want no matter the rules.  However, when it becomes an unofficial policy, the number that are willing to go over increases exponentially.  



> Do you have any way to calculate how much additional wear and tear a particualr 1 BR will have if it is occasionally "stuffed" with 5 people instead of 4? Won't the same amount of wear and tear occur if the family takes a 2BR instead, it will just be in a different unit. Wear and Tear is based on the number of people using stuff and walking around, regardless of what room they are in. So the resort overall will experience the same level of use by the family of 5 regardless of what unit they are in.


I don't have any way to quantify though I'm sure there is info from with the industry for the insiders.  Following is my opinion only.  IMO, those willing to stuff the room are far less likely to take care of it.  Also, when you reach a certain occupancy, the additional wear and tear is likely to go up FAR MORE than just the numbers would suggest.  For example, I would expect the wear and tear for a 1 BR or studio with 5 is more like twice as much rather than simply 20% more compared to 4.  But there are other factors of course.



> Either way, I doubt each unit gets "stuffed" often enough to overall affect the crowd level at the resort or the wear rate of any particular room. I'm not talking about some radical abuse event like 10 people bouncing on a bed every night. I'm talking about a standard situation of two parents and three kids. I'm quite confident that if we were able to conduct a three year study of a control room that always had a strict limit of 4 persons and one that occassionally was "stuffed" with 5 people, no one would be able to tell the difference.


I would take that bet if we had any way to follow up on it.

[/QUOTE]I find this whole debate petty and unnecessary. JMHO of course. [/QUOTE]Then skip it.  I find it petty and selfish to stuff the rooms but as long as MS unofficially allows it that is where any blame lies for the 5 in a 1 BR for example.  

The following is a quote of an email from a friend who has managed several Marriott hotels and timeshares.  I asked him specifically about wear and tear from owner vs exchanger vs renter and this is what he said when he was GM at Marriott's Grande Ocean.



> We don't have any scientific measures of this data but do have a general "feel" for what we experience.  More accurately if I were to generalize, I would breakdown the usage and wear and tear based on the demographics rather than by ownership lines.  Families with kids are harder on the villas than couples without.  Within those groups we don't really experience a discernable variance in how much wear and tear each group causes.  We will have the occasional weekend renters who use their villa as a party headquarters but so too do we experience situations where owners give their young adult kids a villa for a week and the same thing occurs. Because the "price of admission" is pretty high regardless of how you are staying on property, the general case is that people staying at MGO are responsible patrons who are out to enjoy a great vacation and only place normal wear and tear on the resort.  The exceptions are there- but are not predominantly any one of owners, renters, or  exchange guests etc...
> 
> I am confident saying that owners are more likely to call and report a problem and share their feedback which, ultimately, affords the site team a better opportunity to address the issue before it impacts another guest.


----------



## Mtnman44

Dean,

Could we at least agree that if Disney kept non-guests off the property, at least at things like the pool and such, that this would provide a drastically larger benefit in terms of crowds, than the occasional 5 member family staying in a one bedroom unit?


For the reasons I've tried to list, I guess I'm just not too concerned about the family of five staying in a one bedroom. Most of these they just need a crib for a toddler anyway. I don't feel they are selfish or criminal or dishonest. I guess there are about 500 other things I could list that make a bigger negative impact to my vacations and the crowds. I'll focus my energy on those first.

Just my opinion. Have a great day...


----------



## Dean

Mtnman44 said:


> Dean,
> 
> Could we at least agree that if Disney kept non-guests off the property, at least at things like the pool and such, that this would provide a drastically larger benefit in terms of crowds, than the occasional 5 member family staying in a one bedroom unit?


No, I would not be willing to concede that pool or resort crashing is a big problem and room stuffing a small one, they are both important and additive IMO.  And I feel that rooms stuffing is a far more important issue overall and likely has a larger effect on the resorts amenities, esp at BCV, SSR and OKW.  The reason I single these out is due to location for the last 2 and the aggressiveness of enforcement at BCV.  




> For the reasons I've tried to list, I guess I'm just not too concerned about the family of five staying in a one bedroom. Most of these they just need a crib for a toddler anyway. I don't feel they are selfish or criminal or dishonest. I guess there are about 500 other things I could list that make a bigger negative impact to my vacations and the crowds. I'll focus my energy on those first.
> 
> Just my opinion. Have a great day...


And I would agree if this were all it was.  But it's 4 plus an infant in this studio, 5 plus an infant in this 1 BR, 6 in this 1 BR and 9 or 10 in that 2 BR, etc.  Then it comes down to honestly which is only an issue if one purposefully misleads.  If one tells MS they have X in a unit, MS lists that number and the confirmation says that number, one is not dishonest but MS is inappropriate.  But as I noted, all of these issues are additive whether it be for the trip itself or maint of the resort.


----------



## Boston5602

Now I have not been a member long enough to know , but through threads on these boards have learned about.........past DVC furnishings and perks that if thought about in the aspect or putting  more people in the room then we are suppose to and think of it terms of such , as in weren't there DVC coasters in the rooms and higher quality towels and other items discontinued because this member or that member said " its ok to take just 1 , what difference is just 1 going to make " but we find out it does make a difference even if we can't see it. 

I think Dean is right in that more guests in a room than that is supposed to be contributes to a greater factor than we can either see or feel but the addition of it adds to higher degree of wear and tear and ease ( comfort ?) of use that we may or may not see directly . This all contributes to our personal enjoyment and quality of our vacations and the cost of our dues .


----------



## Dean

Boston5602 said:


> Now I have not been a member long enough to know , but through threads on these boards have learned about.........past DVC furnishings and perks that if thought about in the aspect or putting  more people in the room then we are suppose to and think of it terms of such , as in weren't there DVC coasters in the rooms and higher quality towels and other items discontinued because this member or that member said " its ok to take just 1 , what difference is just 1 going to make " but we find out it does make a difference even if we can't see it.


For OKW there are a number of room items that are no longer available though I don't know they'd be directly related to the item of discussion at present though they do related to the integrity of a subset of the guests over time.  Things I am recalling are cloth napkins and holders, many decorative items that are now either gone or glued down, a really attractive decorative shower curtain and the like.


----------



## dumbo71

minnie61650 said:


> I agree fire codes determines the number of occupants allowed to sleep in a one bedroom at Disney.
> 
> CRO will not book 5 persons in a one bedroom DVC if all occupants are over the age of 3.
> 
> A little "birdie" told me the MS CM's are going to be informed they will not be allowed to book 5 over age of 3 in a one bedroom in the near future.
> 
> Please concider my info as a "friendly heads up" notice.





This might be the best single news I've heard in a while.  I really hope you aren't pulling our chains.

Now if they did away with the DDP and free dining........ I might consider purchasing more points in the future.


----------



## shaynes0411

Quick question, I'm looking into becoming a DVC member before the Jan. 20th deadline.  My question is I currently have a family of five (me , my wife, & 3 boys ages 10, 8, 1) will I be able to book just a studio or 1 bedroom, or will I always have to reserve the 2 bedroom.  I hate to use all those extra points when I know we would have no problem making due with the smaller accomodations.  Let me know thanks!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Five are allowed in a one bedroom but no extra linens are provided.  With an air mattress it is doable.  Five in a studio would not be allowed and it would be a very tight squeeze.


----------



## greenban

Hi and welcome to the DISboards!  Hope to welcome you home to DVC Ownership as well.

You can use the studios currently with 4 adults and 1 child under age 3.  There should be a pck 'n play (with linens) in the closet, if not, the DVC will provide one free of charge.  You can also request highchairs and bedrails as needed.

Currently 5 of any age are allowed in 1 Bedrooms.  This may change back to studio rules at anytime.

Problems.  Once you experience a 1 Bedroom, it is very hard to go back to a studio, trust me here.

The same is more true for a 2 bedroom.  We are also a family of five, and have stayed as 5 in all room types (following the rules).

-Tony


----------



## MommaX03

Hi! 

Welcome to considering DVC.  This is the place to do your research. 

Just so you know, there is sticky for the occupancy thread on this issue.  It is worth a read.  Check out the last couple of days worth of info.  There is a rumor out there that 5 in a one-bedroom will no longer be allowed by Member Services in the near future. 

I have a family of 5, which includes three little tykes.  We were fully intending to do a one-bedroom for our first DVC trip, but we opted for a two-bedroom instead.  We reasoned it is our vacation, and we do not want to lug an aerobed, linens and a pillow with us with all the other stuff.  After many pre-DVC trips to the All-Star resorts, I value my space too much to do a DVC vacation cramped.  Also, those three kids will not want to do the aerobed when they tower over me in the future.  They will want a bed too!  Buy the extra points now before the buy-in rate (point price) increases.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

You are "legal" to be in a studio, since your little guy is under 3.  You are also legal in a 1-BR.  Once your little one is 3, then the rules say that you need a 2 BR.  However, as others have stated, right now MS is allowing 5 in a 1 BR.  That may or may not change in the future--but it is certainly not guaranteed as it is against the POS.

I have 3 kids as well--younger than yours--and we do well in a 1 BR.  I think all of you in a studio would not be much fun at all.  You will love the 1 BR though.  But yes as others have said--you'll never go back!  That is one reason we still haven't done a 2 BR--we know it will be the end of us!


----------



## castleri

We just stayed in a studio at SSR with just 3 adults and I would never do 5 in any configuration of ages in that size unit.  Guess 8 1/2 years of DVC has really spoiled me.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I agree, that teh 1 bedroom will be fine while your little one is still in the Pac N Play,l but with the ages of your children, you are definitely going to want a two bedroom in the very near future.  That extra bathroom is a real PLUS!  Also, as your children get older, they will want a real bed instead of a pull out sofa.


----------



## starbox

There is a pretty substatial rumor that the Animal Kingdom DVC will acommodate larger families.  Information should hopefully be forthcoming sometime this spring.


----------



## dianeschlicht

starbox said:


> There is a pretty substatial rumor that the Animal Kingdom DVC will acommodate larger families.  Information should hopefully be forthcoming sometime this spring.



And that is exactly why I think they will no longer allow 5 in a 1 bedroom at the other DVC resorts afte AKV opens.


----------



## Doctor P

Just to give full information, the occupancy of studios and 1BR villas is officially 4.  Member Services has relaxed this to allow an additional child under 3 in a studio, and an additional person of any age in a 1BR (without any additional linens).  There is no guarantee of either of these policies continuing in the future.  Many people are under the misconception that the additional child under three is an official rule.  It is not.  It is simply a policy relaxation that may be withdrawn at any time (though I think that is unlikely).


----------



## lisareniff

Regardless of the occupancy of the room, with young children the kitchen and washer/dryer are wonderful things!!


----------



## missymagic

I love the one bedroom also...depending on the time of the year you go and for the length of time you stay should reflect in your paoints also.  Something else to consider...do you go every year or do you go everyother year and have extra points you can borrow and use....many things to factor in.  As my girls are getting older I like the extra space of a one bedroom...doing homework..making a nice breakfast instead of running out to a restaurant and then rushing to park opening..noone is on top of eachother if one is being crabby you can give them there cool down time away from the others...read the boards ask questions.....and decide what is best for your family


----------



## Scraper

I know that others may need more room. But my family is very comfy in a one bedroom. The two boys sleep in the living room. My husband and I sleep in the big room as well as my step daughter on her blowup. The room seems very large to us and hubby and I get plenty of privacy at home so sharing with our daughter is nice and she enjoys it. She is 12. I hope they stay lax on the rule because when we bought in our seller was very lax on this point and said there would be no problem.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Scraper said:


> I know that others may need more room. But my family is very comfy in a one bedroom. The two boys sleep in the living room. My husband and I sleep in the big room as well as my step daughter on her blowup. The room seems very large to us and hubby and I get plenty of privacy at home so sharing with our daughter is nice and she enjoys it. She is 12. I hope they stay lax on the rule because when we bought in our seller was very lax on this point and said there would be no problem.



Just don't be too surprised or too put out if and when DVC starts to enforce the policy in the documents you signed upon joining.  I really would hate to have anyone miss out on things like EMH or something of that nature because they were adding people to the room who were not on the reservation.  I really see nothing wrong with it IF DVC allows it, but if we are told "NO, only 4 to a 1 bedroom", then I think you will have problems if you try to break that rule.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Scraper said:


> I know that others may need more room. But my family is very comfy in a one bedroom. The two boys sleep in the living room. My husband and I sleep in the big room as well as my step daughter on her blowup. The room seems very large to us and hubby and I get plenty of privacy at home so sharing with our daughter is nice and she enjoys it. She is 12. I hope they stay lax on the rule because when we bought in our seller was very lax on this point and said there would be no problem.


Ditto for us.  It really just depends on your family as to whether you will be comfortable. We just purchased and our guide also said 5 in a 1 bedroom is allowed.  I, of course know the official occupancy is 4 and they may choose to enforce that.  My youngest is only 3 years old- I think in another few years we will graduate to a 2 bedroom but for now- a 1 bedroom is fine.  In years past we have slept 5 to a value resort room & 5 to a tent while camping- so 5 in a 1 br is better than ok for us.


----------



## disney-super-mom

So a family of five always has to book a 2 bedroom or Grand Villa?

What about at the new AKV - will a family of 5 be able to book a 1 bedroom there?

Thanks.


----------



## Granny

> So a family of five always has to book a 2 bedroom or Grand Villa?
> 
> What about at the new AKV - will a family of 5 be able to book a 1 bedroom there?
> 
> Thanks.







Since this thread deals with occupancy, it will probably be locked shortly.  Don't take it personally...it's just one of those topics where you get the answer and the thread is locked.

The answer is for all DVC resorts except AKV the occupancy limit of a 1BR is 4.  Disney has also allowed five if at least one of the party is under 3 years old so they can sleep in the pack n play crib.  They will not provide extra towels or bedding for a fifth person.

I believe AKV will officially allow 5 in a 1BR.  I'll defer to the AKV experts on that.


----------



## zulaya

In existing resorts, technically, you'd need a 2BR because they only provide towels and bedding for 4 people in a 1BR (unless you have 1 under 3 yrs that can sleep in a Pack N Play).

Supposedly AKV will have 1BR that sleep 5.  I'd read greenban's post for the latest and greatest, but I want to say that not all 1BR will have the convertible chair to sleep that 5th person.  But there are supposed to be some 1BR that will have it so you will have sleeping arrangements for 5.

If you are a member, you'd be better off calling your guide for more info.

And honestly, the extra space in a 2BR...so worth it.  We are a family of 4.  It's nice for the kids to have their own bedroom and have the living room open.  JMO.


----------



## mamaprincess

Most of the 1 bedroom villas at AKV will officially sleep 5.  I'm not sure if the DVCs in AKL will be large enough for 5 but I know all of them in the new DVC building will sleep 5 officially.


----------



## disney-super-mom

Thanks for the answers! 

I just wanted to make sure that I understood this correctly.  We're planning a trip with my brother's family (they are a family of five).  Anyway, I didn't know if it would be better to book a grand villa for all of us (might be a little "too" much togetherness if you know what I mean), or if I should book seperate rooms.


----------



## JWG

disney-super-mom said:


> Thanks for the answers!
> 
> I just wanted to make sure that I understood this correctly.  We're planning a trip with my brother's family (they are a family of five).  Anyway, I didn't know if it would be better to book a grand villa for all of us (might be a little "too" much togetherness if you know what I mean), or if I should book seperate rooms.




My parents booked a 2BR and 3 additional studios for a week (7 nights) for fewer points than the Grand Villas (BWV).  It depends on what you're looking for.  While the GV's are very nice (haven't stayed at one but have lived through those that have), they're a point drain.  Another option for a family of 5 is two studios, which w/o points in front of me I can't verify but it may also be fewer points than a 2 BR.


----------



## DisneyMama27

Apparently, SOME DVC resorts will allow 5 in a 1BR.  We are staying at BWV with 5 in July.  DH asked and MS said it's fine.  Maybe because 3 are kids?  I don't know - we didn't argue!  I would ask which ones will do that - may depend on the floor plan and sq.ft. Good Luck!


----------



## Deb & Bill

JWG said:


> My parents booked a 2BR and 3 additional studios for a week (7 nights) for fewer points than the Grand Villas (BWV).  It depends on what you're looking for.  While the GV's are very nice (haven't stayed at one but have lived through those that have), they're a point drain.  Another option for a family of 5 is two studios, which w/o points in front of me I can't verify but it may also be fewer points than a 2 BR.



But since two studios will not connect and may not be close to each other, if you want to be together, you'll need the two bedroom.



DisneyMama27 said:


> Apparently, SOME DVC resorts will allow 5 in a 1BR.  We are staying at BWV with 5 in July.  DH asked and MS said it's fine.  Maybe because 3 are kids?  I don't know - we didn't argue!  I would ask which ones will do that - may depend on the floor plan and sq.ft. Good Luck!



MS has allowed five in a one bedroom, but they will not provide additional bedding or linens.  You'll still only get four bathtowels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  No rollaways will be provided for the fifth person.


----------



## bpmorley

They've even allowed 5 in a studio.  I never see what the big deal is about having an extra person in a room.  In Dec we're only going to have 5 in a 2bdr, so that should help even out 3-5 in a 1bdr groups


----------



## hsmamato2

Oh no,I hope the thread stays open... I'm curious to see if the predicted changes to policy will happen,and what impact the AKV will have on other places, I haven't even become a member(yet) but I'm obsessed with DVC right now.....


----------



## eeyoresmom

We have 4 kids but will only be bringing DD 11 and DS 9 on our next trip (oldest DD is in college and middle DD is visiting Grandma) At first  I was so excited to plan a trip for an "average sized' family, now not so much  I keep going back on the 1 bedroom vs. studio option. DH and I always stay in a studio when we go alone for a weekend. All other trips have been with all 4 kids so we've always gotten a 2 bedroom or 2 regular hotel rooms. We will most likely get the DDP, so the kitchen is not a huge factor. The frugal side of me keeps saying " you finally fit in a studio, save the points and book the studio!" BUT....10 days with no quiet time or seperation time from the kiddos? I'm really not considering ammenities ( washer/dryer, full kitchen,etc.) anymore, just wondering how other families manage over longer vacations. For those of you who stay in studios, any tips? TIA


----------



## CarolMN

Up to you, but 10 days with 4 people (even 4 who like each other a lot) in one room is too much for me.  Even the kiuds might need a little alone time and there is no way to do it in a studio!  Those "saved" points may not seem so great if you have to be around crabby people, LOL.


----------



## Boston5602

Could you save some of the points and split the stay part studio part 1 bedroom ?


----------



## tiggercrew

If you were planning a short trip I think a studio would be ok, but 10 days is a long time to be in such tight quarters. 

Good luck with your decision and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Deb & Bill

The only time we get a studio is if we don't have enough points for the one bedroom.  Get the one bedroom for the confort.


----------



## justKim

I agree with the 1 bedroom plan.  We had to split our last stay and ended the trip in a studio.  Our DS 7 has asked that we never get a studio again!


----------



## Lesia

well, we stayed at FW in our camper for 2 weeks over Christmas.  It is less than 200 sq feet, and we are still  living!!


----------



## dtheboys

We have never had a problem w/ a studio....we are not in the room very much.
We're a family of four...
We have always stayed in a studio, and we did just fine.....


----------



## Wishing for GCV!

I'm going to agree with the majority here and say go with the 1br. A studio for a family of four is really going to be pushing it, and even if it had two queen beds I might say do it. You will be happy you spent those extra points on those nights when the kids want to go to bed and you want to stay up and read a good book or do someting like that.


----------



## Granny

I'm not a good person to ask.  We get a 2BR for the four of us!  We stared with a 1BR but even the 1BR seemed tight since we couldn't use the living room/kitchen area without disturbing the kids.  

With the ages of your children, I'd have to vote for the 1BR.  But really, how I like to travel is irrelevant.  The question is...what is important to YOU?


----------



## BroganMc

Here's an experiment for ya. Lock the four of you in one room in your house with only a bed and bathroom and 1 TV for a weekend. If you haven't wanted to kill each other over (1) what channel to watch/TV volume, (2) who's snoring, or (3) you stepped on my hand/stop touching me/Mom! He/she's bothering me... then go for it.


----------



## eeyoresmom

LOL.... Thanks everyone. I would split the stay but unfortunately we are staying from Sat to the Tue. With the weekend at the end of the trip, I would definately have to book a studio for the lesser points. That would mean going from a 1 bedroom to a studio, and I don't think that would be a good idea.


----------



## jarestel

It's an interesting question because I don't think there's a definitive answer other than "it depends". Does anyone (young or old) require naps? A 1-BR is great for sleepy time while others relax in the living area. 

How much time will actually be spent in the room? If the days are pretty much consumed by park & pool time, there's only a few hours at night to hold a tentative peace together.     

If the concern is that the children will get on one another's nerves, a 1-BR only solves that problem if one child and one adult sleep in the master BR and the other child and adult sleep on the pullout. Otherwise, the kids are going to be together practically all of the time anyway.

On the other hand, if Mom & Dad are the ones who need a "time out" away from the wee ones, you can't beat the 1-BR as a nice refuge away from the shortcomings of loved ones.

Is there likely to be daily/nightly arguments over what to watch on the TV? If so, a 1-BR has an extra television and could be just what the doctor ordered for eliminating one potential source of disagreements.

But as I said, it really depends. You know your crew best and if separation is the key to retaining sanity on a family vacation, definitely get the 1-BR. On the other hand, if everyone is fairly easy going and you want to save the points, a studio will work. 

From a personal standpoint I can attest that simply having a 1-BR doesn't guarantee everyone will sport zip-a-dee-doo-dah smiles 24/7 any more than a studio will signal the end of civilization for a vacationing family. A 1-BR is certainly more comfortable, but a studio is less expensive. Both considerations are perfectly valid.

Good luck & have a great trip!


----------



## elijahpep

We have 2 kids the in the same age group of the OP.  We always do a 1BR Sun-Thur and 
pay cash for the weekend nights to save points.  Remember there is a discount for paying cash, if that is an option. 
As far as the kids, we bring an mattress bed for our DD10 and things work our lovely.  She sets it up in the front room. It was one of the best purchases we have made for her as far as vacations go. 

I hope your family  enjoys a lot of Pixie Dust on your trip to the Happiest Place on Earth!  Sounds like you'll have a great trip!

~DW


----------



## Lady V

Call me crazy but we have always stayed in a studio for me, my mom, and my two kids.  This past Jan we stayed in a 2 bedroom because there were 7 of us.  Well, I missed being in the same room!!  Me and my fiance are going to SS in March so we have a studio, and this summer me, my mom, and my two kids are going in a studio because I like to have everyone around!!  I know-crazy, right??


----------



## tomandrobin

Before DVC and timeshares for us, we were in a hotel room. We never had a problem with that, it was tight, but that is how it was. Then along came timeshares and DVC. We could not imagine spending a week or more all in one room. In fact, we like having the extra space that if we have to stay in a hotel we get two rooms so we can spread out.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Unless you are staying at OKW which has 2 queen sized beds, I'd go for the 1 bedroom so at least the kids will have a queen pull out sofa instead of a full size one.  You could try to save points by downgrading to a studio for the weekend, but for 10 days, I'd likely  prefer the 1 bedroom.  I just like to have privacy I guess.  We are one of those who will book a 2 bedroom for 3-4 people, so probably have a different slant on this issue.


----------



## Trio

The whole concept of DVC is to stay in nicer places that feel more like a home.

Get the one bedroom unit.


----------



## mikesmom

- The 1 bedroom will let you get some breakfast into your crew in the mornings . Even with the dining plan that could be important.
- The kitchen will let you keep ice cream bars, water, fruit, etc. 
- The washer/dryer will let you bring a whole lot less clothes. That could be considerable for a 10 day stay.

Besides, in our family if I had to tell DH that we would all be together in a studio with no privacy for 10 days, I know who would be getting crabby


----------



## castleri

eeyoresmom said:


> LOL.... Thanks everyone. I would split the stay but unfortunately we are staying from Sat to the Tue. With the weekend at the end of the trip, I would definately have to book a studio for the lesser points. That would mean going from a 1 bedroom to a studio, and I don't think that would be a good idea.



I would try for a 1BR at OKW for the first 5 nights and then switch to a studio for the last 4 at a different resort.  I know some people think switching is too much trouble but it might make the switch to the smaller unit easier especially if you moved to BCV with SAB  or AKV if it will be open when you go as a draw.  

We did 4 in a 2BR 12/24/06, 2 in an offsite hotel 12/29-12/31 and 3 in a studio 12/31-1/4/07.  The savings in points by staying offsite enabled us to add 2 days to the trip that we had not originally planned on- they were the weekend days and thus saved a bunch of points. We also did the things we wanted to do that were not park days.   I did find 3 in a studio to be the maximum I would consider and even that would have to be from the need to save points for another trip, add extra days or something.

Good luck with your decision and hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## eeyoresmom

Castlri...OP here ,Did you mind that much moving? I have always liked to switch resorts after a few days, even if I'm staying at a place I really like. We do spend a lot of time at the resort(but the only time we are in the rooms are mornings) Right now I have a BCV studio booked for 2 nights, then 7 nights at OKW in a 1 bedroom.( paying cash for the weekend) But like I said in the original post, my frugal side keeps tapping me on the shoulder "700.00 dollars for 2 nights at OKW would pay for DH abd DS's AP's" I don't know why, the money has been saved for exactly that ( must be the yankee in me ) Anyway, I am still considering a studio or room at POR for the weekend and that would be 4 resorts in 10 days.


----------



## starbox

We always stay in a studio.  I'm sure if I tried a 1 bedroom, I would not want to go back - but for now, I figure that what I don't know doesn't hurt me.   We did stay in a 2bd once and thought it ended up being lots of wasted space.  

Our kids are 8 and 10.  Honestly, I would not want and dont feel that I need "space" from them.  A big part of our vacations right now is simply being together.  We typically spend almost all our waking time outside of the room - we like to hit the parks at opening and stroll around DTD at night.  The kids also get along really, really well - they are best friends - so that helps.

As far as the "clutter" - I simply unpack as soon as we arrive and then put all used and dirty clothes back in the suitcases in the closet.  We do fold up the couch and quickly make the bed before we leave.  Personally, I'd rather have more nights than a larger unit.

I think the size of the unit depends alot on your personality and how you like to spend your downtime.  Even at home, we typically don't just hang around the house on weekends and nobody really goes off and shuts their door for the afternoon.  We're usually out and about and together.  I realize this may change as the kids become teenagers, but I'm hoping to enjoy them wanting to spend time with each other and with us for as long as possible.  If it were just my husband and I on vacation, I'd get a 1 bedroom for the romance and relaxation of just hanging out - but with two elementary age kids - romance and relaxation are not the focus of current vacation plans.


----------



## Lesley

We split a studio/1br stay when we were a family of 4- first in a studio then the 1br.   That did work out very well.  I suggest playing around with your options until you find a way you can do the studio first, even if it means moving to a 1br for just the last 2-3 nights.

We found the washer and dryer to be the deciding factor.  I got tired of dragging myself down to the guest laundry in my pajamas at midnight halfway through our trip to move our laundry from the washer to the dryer.....only to do it again half an hour later and find my clothes still wet.  Nevermind if you're staying on the second floor at the BWV you feel like a real idiot walking past the lobby in your pajamas.


----------



## castleri

eeyoresmom said:


> Castlri...OP here ,Did you mind that much moving? I have always liked to switch resorts after a few days, even if I'm staying at a place I really like. We do spend a lot of time at the resort(but the only time we are in the rooms are mornings) Right now I have a BCV studio booked for 2 nights, then 7 nights at OKW in a 1 bedroom.( paying cash for the weekend) But like I said in the original post, my frugal side keeps tapping me on the shoulder "700.00 dollars for 2 nights at OKW would pay for DH abd DS's AP's" I don't know why, the money has been saved for exactly that ( must be the yankee in me ) Anyway, I am still considering a studio or room at POR for the weekend and that would be 4 resorts in 10 days.



I did not mind moving at all.  When we moved to the offsite hotel ($123 total for 2 nights) we packed what we needed in a smaller bag and that and what food we had to refrigerate is all we took into the room.  We did not check into that room until after 4 on the Friday after spending the day at the pool at OKW following check out.  On Saturday we went to TL and then did some shopping at DTD and Walmart on the way back to the other hotel.  We were back at Disney Sunday morning early,  checked in,  left the luggage and returned the rental car before heading to the MK on NYE.  That was my frugal side as the two nights I had booked at Disney (one in a value and one in a moderate) would have been $352. If I could have had the value for 2 nights I would have stayed onsite but the combination of low price and wanting to do a couple of things that were not Disney made the other hotel seem a better deal.   Without a car it would have been more of a problem and I would have kept the rooms at Disney even though we would have then had 4 rooms for the trip.  I had been very fortunate in the rate I got for the car for the 7 days and we needed it for the first few days for offsite shopping and the golfing my DD and her SO did.  With a car I have found we just leave luggage in it until we can get into the room and often plan a non park day or water park for the day we transfer. On one trip when we moved to BCV we just spent the day at SAB until our room was ready.  It is not an issue for me to change rooms but my DH does not feel the same way so I try not to do so when he is along.  Only you can tell what your family will tolerate.  By moving to the offsite hotel and using a studio instead of a 1 or 2 BR for NYE through 1/4  I was able to add two days to the trip and have 33 points to use before Aug1 as well as extra money that we used for a couple of meals we would not have done otherwise.   Now I just have to be able to match airfare and dates that I can get a studio for DH and I in the next month or so to use those points.


----------



## DVC Jen

Only YOU know your family dynamics.  It works for us - we are a family of 4 with two TEEN DDs and 99% of the time we are in one hotel room or when using DVC a studio.

This year we are doing 11 nights in a studio with our two teen DDs.  We are getting an aerobed for the first time - primarily because my girls have outgrown  having both of them in the pull-out and it will make everyone happier.

Some families can handle it - so me can't.  We can and it allows us to stay longer - so we do it.


----------



## Jeanine3kids

I am a new member I have 150 at SSR.  I have three children 5, 2, & 1 I know that you are allowed to have 4 people plus one child under 3.  But what happens when the kids get older?  Will I have to get a 2 bedroom?  My guide said you are allowed 5 in a studio or 1 bedroom it's just that the resort will not give you a cot.  Is this true or do I have to sneak one kid in and not give his name when making reservations and what about buying park tickets will I be able to buy them through member services then they will know I have 5 guests in the room instead of 3?

Thanks
Jeanine
1/05 POR/FC
10/06 CR


----------



## Chuck S

MS won't book 5 in a studio, unless one is under 3 yo.  MS has been booking 5 of any age into one bedroom units.  DVC will not provide extra towels or bed linens.  There are no cots or rollaways at DVC resorts, so you will need to provide a sleeping bag or air mattress for child #3.

Additional towel packs (4 bath, Hand and washcloths) are $6, or additional Trash and Towel service days are $10.

Supposedly, the AKV one bedroom units WILL accommodate 5, officially, with a fold out single bed.


----------



## bpmorley

Chuck S said:


> MS won't book 5 in a studio, unless one is under 3 yo.



Is this a new policy because they allowed us 5 in a studio last year and there were 4 adults and a 6 yo.


----------



## Chuck S

Not new, it is what they were _supposed_ to be doing, otherwise occupancy in a two bedroom lock-off could conceivably be 10.


----------



## bpmorley

Chuck S said:


> Not new, it is what they were _supposed_ to be doing, otherwise occupancy in a two bedroom lock-off could conceivably be 10.



I wrote that wrong.  I didn't mean new policy, I meant is it new that they are enforcing it.  I didn't want to break the rules, but there was a mistake in booking and we wound up in a studio not a 1bdr


----------



## Chuck S

bpmorley said:


> .  I didn't want to break the rules, but there was a mistake in booking and we wound up in a studio not a 1bdr



That mistake in booking may be why they allowed it.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


> That mistake in booking may be why they allowed it.



I agree, and I KNOW they will not allow you to specifically book 5 in a studio.  A year ago, when we were booking for NYE, we originally booked a studio for 4 of us for NYE switching to a 2 bedroom NY Day.  Well, things change, and a 5th person got added.  When I called about 6 months out to see if we could add the 5th person, they would NOT allow it in the studio, so we had to cancel the studio and book a 1 bedroom for that one night.  No big deal, because we moved to the 2 bedroom in the morning, but I KNOW they woud not book it that way.


----------



## Finny

One of the reasons we are buying DVC is so that the five of us won't have to be scrunched in one room together again!  

It seems like it would be a very tight fit.


----------



## bpmorley

Finny said:


> One of the reasons we are buying DVC is so that the five of us won't have to be scrunched in one room together again!
> 
> It seems like it would be a very tight fit.



Suprisingly it wasn't that bad.


----------



## UConnJack

I have always watched this thread, but never contributed since its obvious people’s opinion on this subject are largely concrete.  However, I figured I’d finally weigh in, for what its worth, although I know its not a new opinion or one that’s going to change minds.

I understand the point that occupancy is set in the contract, but if MS allows it (i.e., 5 in a 1br, 9 in a 2br), I don't see what the big deal is.  I do also understand the argument about wear & tear and pool crowding.  But personally, I do not think the allowance of 1 extra person in some of the rooms contributes enough additional wear & tear and crowding to make a big stink about.  Comparison to other timeshares is irrelevant since this is not some other timeshare.  Because this is Disney, I suspect the percentage of family ownership with kids is higher than other timeshares, and there is a big difference between 5 adults and 2 adults/3 kids in a 1-br.  

Many of you may think that 5 would feel too crowded in a 1-br, but considering a regular hotel room or DVC studio accommodates 4, to expect a 1-br (at twice the square footage) to accommodate 5 is not unreasonable or too crowded.  If you feel that it is too crowded for you, get the 2-br, but for many of us, an 800-sqft room is plenty spacious for 5.  And if we don't have a problem sleeping on a sleeper sofa or an air mattress, why should you care?

My problem with the new AKV setup is that they should make 5 in a 1-br and 9 in a 2-br official across all the DVC resorts, not just some units at only AKV.  I too like the idea of switching out the King bed in some 1-brs at all the resorts for a different bed arrangement.  Not 2 double beds, but 2 queens if they fit, a queen and a double, or better yet, a queen and a set of bunks like they have in some WL rooms.  Make them a guaranteed request like BW view or the BCV 2-br dedicated room.


----------



## Chuck S

UConnJack said:


> I have always watched this thread, but never contributed since its obvious peoples opinion on this subject are largely concrete.  However, I figured Id finally weigh in, for what its worth, although I know its not a new opinion or one thats going to change minds.
> 
> I understand the point that occupancy is set in the contract, but if MS allows it (i.e., 5 in a 1br, 9 in a 2br), I don't see what the big deal is.  I do also understand the argument about wear & tear and pool crowding.  But personally, I do not think the allowance of 1 extra person in some of the rooms contributes enough additional wear & tear and crowding to make a big stink about.  Comparison to other timeshares is irrelevant since this is not some other timeshare.  Because this is Disney, I suspect the percentage of family ownership with kids is higher than other timeshares, and there is a big difference between 5 adults and 2 adults/3 kids in a 1-br.
> 
> Many of you may think that 5 would feel too crowded in a 1-br, but considering a regular hotel room or DVC studio accommodates 4, to expect a 1-br (at twice the square footage) to accommodate 5 is not unreasonable or too crowded.  If you feel that it is too crowded for you, get the 2-br, but for many of us, an 800-sqft room is plenty spacious for 5.  And if we don't have a problem sleeping on a sleeper sofa or an air mattress, why should you care?
> 
> My problem with the new AKV setup is that they should make 5 in a 1-br and 9 in a 2-br official across all the DVC resorts, not just some units at only AKV.  I too like the idea of switching out the King bed in some 1-brs at all the resorts for a different bed arrangement.  Not 2 double beds, but 2 queens if they fit, a queen and a double, or better yet, a queen and a set of bunks like they have in some WL rooms.  Make them a guaranteed request like BW view or the BCV 2-br dedicated room.




I'm not sure they could make that kind of a change to the bed set up in existing resorts without a membership vote, as it essentially, and substatially, would change the product we purchased.  It may not be legal under FL timeshare law.


----------



## bpmorley

UConnJack said:


> I understand the point that occupancy is set in the contract, but if MS allows it (i.e., 5 in a 1br, 9 in a 2br), I don't see what the big deal is.  I do also understand the argument about wear & tear and pool crowding.  But personally, I do not think the allowance of 1 extra person in some of the rooms contributes enough additional wear & tear and crowding to make a big stink about.



And don't forget about groups having less than the maximum allowed.  We're doing 5 in a 2bdr in Dec.  That leaves room for 3 groups to have an extra person in whatever size villa they are staying.  And there would be no impact on wear & tear or pool capacity


----------



## UConnJack

Chuck S said:


> I'm not sure they could make that kind of a change to the bed set up in existing resorts without a membership vote, as it essentially, and substatially, would change the product we purchased.  It may not be legal under FL timeshare law.



True.  It's unfortunate they didn't set this up initially (i.e., more options than just a King in a 1-br).  I think it would have appealed to a very large portion of the DVC membership, especially those with kids


----------



## Granny

UConnJack said:


> True.  It's unfortunate they didn't set this up initially (i.e., more options than just a King in a 1-br).  I think it would have appealed to a very large portion of the DVC membership, especially those with kids



There have been a few polls on this site about this and my recollection is that the vast majority of DVC owners like the king bed.  Keep in mind, every time they offer more options it increases the chances that someone won't get what they want.  

As for the actual topic of this thread, I'll leave that up to you all.


----------



## UConnJack

Granny said:


> There have been a few polls on this site about this and my recollection is that the vast majority of DVC owners like the king bed.



Yes, but as I've been repeatedly told, polls here can't be proven as representative.



Granny said:


> Keep in mind, every time they offer more options it increases the chances that someone won't get what they want.



Yeah, you're right.  Although getting a queen bed vs. a king isn't the end of the world or even really an inconvienience.  Not like a non-smoker getting a smoking room or something.


----------



## freshmanjs

Deb & Bill said:


> But since two studios will not connect and may not be close to each other, if you want to be together, you'll need the two bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> MS has allowed five in a one bedroom, but they will not provide additional bedding or linens.  You'll still only get four bathtowels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  No rollaways will be provided for the fifth person.



What happens if you call housekeeping and ask for some towels?  Will they refuse to bring them?  Can you pay for extra towels?


----------



## Deb & Bill

UConnJack said:


> ...Yeah, you're right.  Although getting a queen bed vs. a king isn't the end of the world or even really an inconvienience.  Not like a non-smoker getting a smoking room or something.




Read my signature line.  It would be a big problem for me to get a queen bed for me and my husband to share.  That's why I like the one bedroom the way it is.


----------



## Dean

freshmanjs said:


> What happens if you call housekeeping and ask for some towels?  Will they refuse to bring them?  Can you pay for extra towels?


There is a $6 charge or a 4 towel pack.


----------



## LisaS

UConnJack said:


> Although getting a queen bed vs. a king isn't the end of the world or even really an inconvienience.  Not like a non-smoker getting a smoking room or something.


When DH and I opt to pay the extra points for a 1BR, it's primarily for the king bed and jacuzzi. I would be very unhappy if a paid the extra points for a 1BR and ended up with a queen-size bed.


----------



## UConnJack

Personally, while kings beds are comfortable, there is something I don't like about being so far away from my wife.  Queen size beds are perfect IMHO, allows plenty of personal space, yet close to your partner.  In this regard, I don't see much difference between a king bed and just sleeping in two single beds. 

But I don't much see the problem of having some 1-br's with a different bed arrangement to make sleeping arrangements easier for some families.  I'm not saying most or even half, but some.  Make the different setups guaranteed to minimize people getting setups they don't prefer.  I think there are enough people who would want this to support some rooms with this arrangement.  I don't think _most_ would be too upset if their preference wasn't available.  Even just from a security standpoint, I find it uncomfortable having my 4-6 year old children sleeping alone in the living room where the door is located.  I also don't like having to put them to bed in the master bedroom, only to have to move them out later in the night.

Now I know it is likely never to happen at existing resorts, if for no other reason than what Chuck gave, that the units were not sold with those arrangements and would likely take a vote by the membership.  That said, I would like to see some variety in future resorts to this end.


----------



## UConnJack

LisaS said:


> When DH and I opt to pay the extra points for a 1BR, it's primarily for the king bed and jacuzzi. I would be very unhappy if a paid the extra points for a 1BR and ended up with a queen-size bed.



Whereas I pay the points to get a living space and kitchen.  I would actually rather save the living space from being use as bedding, having us and the kids in the bedroom.  I know you will say to get a 2-bedroom, but that is a complete waste of space and points for 4 people IMHO.  I just think a little bedding variety would be nice.


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> And don't forget about groups having less than the maximum allowed.  We're doing 5 in a 2bdr in Dec.  That leaves room for 3 groups to have an extra person in whatever size villa they are staying.  And there would be no impact on wear & tear or pool capacity



Disney certainly doesn't plan (or budget) as if each room is filled to capacity year round.  They have their own statistics and know the average occupancies for different size units.  Let's say a One Bedroom villa averages 3 occupants per night.  As soon as you raise the posted occupancy from 4 occupants to 5, *some parties* will take advantage of it and increase their party size.  Over time, you may see that *average* of 3 occupants per night increase to 3.3 or 3.5 per night.  

That may not seem like much but it's impossible to ignore that the net result is more wear and tear on the rooms and more people at the pool.

In some cases, the net impact may be greater than just an extra guest here and there.  Let's say a party of 9 wishes to stay at a DVC resort.  If the max occupancy is 8 in a two bedroom, you probably have those 9 guests spread over a two bedroom AND a studio.  However, if DVC allows all 9 guests into the two bedroom, the studio is free for up to 4 more guests.  In this situation, allowing a ninth person into a two bedroom raises the total resort occupancy by as many as 4 people--the 4 who are able to book the Studio left vacant by cramming 9 into a 2B.

You've also have people using the room in a manner for which it truly isn't equipped.  There just isn't enough bedding in a One Bedroom for most parties of 5.  When people bring their own air beds or cots, it increases the likelihood of damage to the room or furnishings while people are moving furniture around on a daily basis.  Or you've got people attempting to sleep on love seats or living room chairs that really weren't designed for such a function.  Again, there's an increased likelihood of damage to the furniture.

That said, I tend to fall into the camp of "if DVC says it's OK, I'm OK."  I'm not going to turn my nose up at anyone who is within DVC's published *or verbal* guidelines.  And if they reduce the limits to 4 and 8 again, so be it.  

But I think it's undeniable that an increase in the level of permitted guests raises the average room occupancy and average resort occupancy.  And I'm sure there is some cost passed-on to members as a result of these changes.  Spread over millions of DVC points, it's probably not a significant amount, but it does exist.


----------



## dianeschlicht

freshmanjs said:


> What happens if you call housekeeping and ask for some towels?  Will they refuse to bring them?  Can you pay for extra towels?



Sure, you can pay $6 for an extra towel pack.


----------



## dianeschlicht

UConnJack said:


> Whereas I pay the points to get a living space and kitchen.  I would actually rather save the living space from being use as bedding, having us and the kids in the bedroom.  I know you will say to get a 2-bedroom, but that is a complete waste of space and points for 4 people IMHO.  I just think a little bedding variety would be nice.



Nope, I didn't buy a timeshare like DVC to have anyone else in the bedroom with me.  We usually get a 2 bedroom even when we have 3 people for that very reason, and I do NOT want to settle for a queen sized bed.  If I wanted someone else in the bedroom with me and a queen bed in the first place, I always have the option of a studio at OKW instead.


----------



## UConnJack

dianeschlicht said:


> Nope, I didn't buy a timeshare like DVC to have anyone else in the bedroom with me.  We usually get a 2 bedroom even when we have 3 people for that very reason, and I do NOT want to settle for a queen sized bed.  If I wanted someone else in the bedroom with me and a queen bed in the first place, I always have the option of a studio at OKW instead.



That's fine , I never said what should or shouldn't be somebody's preference.  I'm just saying that some people's preference would be to have a different bedding arrangements and that I wish they would have made different ones available.  I'm not really complaining, I know what I bought and can live with it easily, but nothing wrong with me wishing something had been different, or lobbying for changes in the future.


----------



## Dean

A 1 BR that slept 4 in the BR would only trade with II as 2 compared to the sleep 4 that the current 1 BR units trade for.  Reason is they count how many couples you sleep privately.


----------



## UConnJack

Dean said:


> A 1 BR that slept 4 in the BR would only trade with II as 2 compared to the sleep 4 that the current 1 BR units trade for.  Reason is they count how many couples you sleep privately.



Couldn't they keep the sofa bed and retain the sleep-4 trade value?  Of course, then we would be having arguements about whether the 1-br should sleep 6 or not.........


----------



## Deb & Bill

UConnJack said:


> Couldn't they keep the sofa bed and retain the sleep-4 trade value?  Of course, then we would be having arguements about whether the 1-br should sleep 6 or not.........



You mean a studio with a living room????? Yuck.


----------



## LisaS

UConnJack said:


> That's fine , I never said what should or shouldn't be somebody's preference.  I'm just saying that some people's preference would be to have a different bedding arrangements and that I wish they would have made different ones available.  I'm not really complaining, I know what I bought and can live with it easily, but nothing wrong with me wishing something had been different, or lobbying for changes in the future.


I do understand about wishing for different bedding arrangements. I wish it were possible to get a studio with a king bed! 

I was just responding to your comment that it wouldn't be an inconvenience for someone who was expecting a king bed to end up with a queen. In addition to it being a larger bed, they also usually put bed-side tables on both sides of a king bed. They only put one table in between two queen beds. I find it inconvenient not to have a table next to the bed for my glasses, watch, etc.


----------



## Dean

UConnJack said:


> Couldn't they keep the sofa bed and retain the sleep-4 trade value?  Of course, then we would be having arguements about whether the 1-br should sleep 6 or not.........


Not if it was in the same room, it is counted as 2 people per private sleeping area, normally with private access to a bathroom.  For example, a 1 BR with two queens in the BR and no pull out would trade for 2 and potentially prevent DVC members at that resort from trading for sleep 4 one BR options.  A 1 BR sleep 6 would only trade for 4 as well.

As noted, we've batted around many of these various issues.  I personally don't believe that DVC would do anything that wouldn't fit in with usual exchange standards.  The rumored variations at AKV will almost certainly still exchange the same as all other resorts and the POS currently lists the same occupancy as the rest of the resorts 4/4/8/12.

On a related note, I do think a King with pull out in the studio portions is easily workable as would be a more functional kitchenette.  A number of the Marriott's have that exact set up including cooking utensils, regular plates, etc.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dean said:


> ...On a related note, I do think a King with pull out in the studio portions is easily workable as would be a more functional kitchenette.  A number of the Marriott's have that exact set up including cooking utensils, regular plates, etc.



Except it wouldn't fit in any existing DVC studios except maybe an OKW studio.


----------



## debaudrn

We're staying 4 of us in a studio in two weeks. I prefer this because ... I will get at least a long weekend alone with just me and DH at some point in the future! That makes it worthwhile to me.
Deb


----------



## spiceycat

love studios. but when I travel with 3 people or more it is at least a 1-bedroom if not a 2-bedroom.

but need space badly. as Jen says 'Only YOU know your family dynamics' 


if you family would be happy in a WDW resort room - then a studio will be fine.

If you think war would break out - then go for the 1-bedroom.


----------



## Anal Annie

I'm always on the frugal side... I don't think you said when you were going...if it's in the Magic season (summer) then thats 120 pts. diff. between the two room types (on the SSR chart).  You also didn't say how many points you own so it depends if you're hoping to save some points for another trip or something.  We only own 250 pts., so saving 120 would be a biggie for us...but if you own scads & scads of points (which to me is anything over 250) then go for the larger unit!!


----------



## YoMickey

We've done a studio with a 6,4, and 1 year old. Mom and dad in the big bed, the 2 older ones in the pull out and the little one in his pack and play. It was tight but we get up early grab a granola bar and some fruit on the way to extra magic hours. We then come back after lunch, change into swimsuits and hit SAB until dinner time. We then walk around the boardwalk or go in to Epcot, and return in time to grab something at Beaches and Cream. We spend about 7 out of 24 hours in the studio per day. I didn't figure the points per hour in the room but it can't be good.

If you're one of those people that goes to Disney to hang out in the room then get a 1 bedroom. If you go to Disney to cook in a  ktichen then get a one bedroom, if you go to Dinsey to do laundry then get a one bedroom.

Now, with that said, guess what we're staying in next month?? A 1 bedroom! I can't beleive it. If it's as good as everyone says, I'll let you know. We've never stayed in one before.   Laundry, TV, and eating in the room. This will be weird for me.


----------



## spiceycat

YoMickey said:


> Now, with that said, guess what we're staying in next month?? A 1 bedroom! I can't beleive it. If it's as good as everyone says, I'll let you know. We've never stayed in one before.   Laundry, TV, and eating in the room. This will be weird for me.



I think you will appreciate being able to separate the kids more than anything.

but maybe your kids don't fight each other.


----------



## jns

spiceycat said:


> I think you will appreciate being able to separate the kids more than anything.
> 
> but maybe your kids don't fight each other.



Please let me into the secert 
mine flight like cats and dogs 

I like the idea of getting an air bed 

we are staying in a studio @family of 4 

we have spent most of our disney holiday as a family of 5 in one room in PO and still live to tell the tail 
so a studio is going to give us more room


----------



## MP2002

Hi,
My hubby & I usually rent a 1 BR for the 2 of us because we like the big bedroom & tub but we may actually be able to get some of my family together for a "almost all together" vist for the first time ever.  We have never rented a grand villa or even seen one in person but here's my question.  We will have for sure 2-4 yr. old's, 1-1 yr. old, 10 adults (3 of which are teens).  On the off chance that another of my sister's "might" be able to come as the trip got closer (very unlikely, but if she could at the last minute) would we have to get a studio in addition to the GV?  Just checking because I am trying to decide how hard I should try to push her to get the time off if we have to get an additional room.  (Oh, this would be a OKW GV) 

Thanks for the guidance.  I know I can call MS but it's late & she just mentioned this on the phone.  I think the "might" be able to go is just to appease me though anyway.


----------



## Chuck S

MP2002 said:


> Hi,
> My hubby & I usually rent a 1 BR for the 2 of us because we like the big bedroom & tub but we may actually be able to get some of my family together for a "almost all together" vist for the first time ever.  We have never rented a grand villa or even seen one in person but here's my question.  We will have for sure 2-4 yr. old's, 1-1 yr. old, 10 adults (3 of which are teens).  On the off chance that another of my sister's "might" be able to come as the trip got closer (very unlikely, but if she could at the last minute) would we have to get a studio in addition to the GV?  Just checking because I am trying to decide how hard I should try to push her to get the time off if we have to get an additional room.  (Oh, this would be a OKW GV)
> 
> Thanks for the guidance.  I know I can call MS but it's late & she just mentioned this on the phone.  I think the "might" be able to go is just to appease me though anyway.



I think you should go with the GV & Studio.  With that crowd you'll appreciate a little extra room.  I've never stayed in a GV, but if I remember correctly from the preview, at least one of the upstairs bedrooms has double beds, not queen beds, and you are already at 2 people per bed, plus the pak n play, without your "extra" sister.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Only one of the under three's would not count towards occupancy.  Adding sister would give you 13 plus one in the GV which is one over the occupancy of the GV.


----------



## my3squeals

Hi, I am new posting, but definitely not new to reading these boards.  Great Info Thanks everyone.

We are seriously looking into renting points for an upcoming trip.  We have 3 girls, 7 and under and the youngest is still "free".   I have seen very limited info about a studio at BWV with daybeds plus pullout sofa. One site even say Disney says this unit would sleep 5 adult plus child under 3.  We would only have the 2 adults and 3 kids, but this bedding arrangement may work alittle better for us than a pack and play for the youngest. This really would be ideal for us. Can someone give me a little more ino on these units or a link with pictures? Are these units hard to get? Any info much appreciated.


----------



## dwelty

I have heard that the "Daybed" is really just a wide seat with a thin padding.  I don't know if it would work even for your youngest.  We have 3 kids as well 16,4, and 8 months.  We got a small kids sleeping bag with attached inflatible matress, and use the pack & play for our youngest.  since you only have the pull out opened at bedtime, and 2 of your girls can share it. you should all fit ok.  Now once your youngest reaches 4 you will need to move to at least a 1 bedroom. Perhaps a BWV owner can comment further on the daybed.


----------



## DebbieB

There's no way that unit can sleep 5 adults even those with the small daybed.   From what I've heard, the small daybed would only fit a toddler.   All rooms have a queen bed and a double sleeper sofa.  Only some have the "daybed".


----------



## Chuck S

The units you refer to, with the small daybed, are called a "studio +".  They are the dedicated studios at BWV that don't connect to a one bedroom.  They can be requested, but are not a separate booking category and can not be guaranteed.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I stayed in one of these units. It was a standard view studio, room 3085.
Here is a picture of my Mom sitting on one of these small daybeds:
http://family.webshots.com/photo/1107256926039542444VhLqwK


----------



## slp87

I've always felt that daybed is a generous term.  We've stayed in a studio plus and it was more like a padded bench.  I'm not sure it was ever intended for someone to sleep on.  

I didn't notice, is there any extra pillows, blankets, etc to use with it????


----------



## my3squeals

Thanks that helps tremendously.  The picture was great too.  Definitely not quite what I was expecting.  "Firm bench"  would definitely be a more accurate definition.  It would just be taking up valuable space. I don't suppose those rooms are any larger?


----------



## CRSNDSNY

They are not larger than any other BWV studio.


----------



## MP2002

Gotcha, thanks for the info. folks.  So one of the bedrooms only has double beds vs. queens?  I thought they both had 2 queens.  Good to know.  I'll be sure to make sure the little boys are in the room w/the doubles then.  They will want to be together I am sure.  As of today it looks like we might be down another person anyway so it is a non issue even if other sister decides to go I think.  (You know it will change a multitude of times between now and the time we go anyway but I just wanted to see what the maximum situation could be just in case)  With our luck we'll get that big old villa & something will happen at the last minute with someone's health and we'll end up with 5-6people in the grand villa.  Bad health has been what has kept us from doing this for the last 2 1/2 years.  I hope we don't bring bad luck on ourselves for trying to plan it. 

What is the cash discount mentioned if we decide to get an extra studio if we do go over or even if I just think we should get it for the extra space?  That is something I wasn't aware of.  I have been lurking for a long time but really just started posting.  You folks are a wealth of info.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Chuck S

The cash discount is usually available, but not always.  It is 25% off rack rate.  Housekeeping schedule is the same as if you were staying on points.


----------



## DebbieB

my3squeals said:


> Thanks that helps tremendously.  The picture was great too.  Definitely not quite what I was expecting.  "Firm bench"  would definitely be a more accurate definition.  It would just be taking up valuable space. I don't suppose those rooms are any larger?



The difference is those rooms do not have the connecting door.    It is positioned where the connecting door would be in the other rooms.


----------



## Nanajo1

I just want to encourage you to get a Magical Gatherings number if you have 8 or more. I was just told an extra effort is made to keep your group together when assigning rooms. So if you go with the grand villa or opt for a different set up your rooms will be together.
On the size of the OKW GV BR with the double beds my DD found it cramped with a pack and play. My DS had a little more room in the queen room for his p'n'p.
We found the GV LR noisy due to the wood flooring and high ceilings. We didn't have anyone sleeping there it is very open. We loved the GV at OKW.
We had 6 adults and 3 kids, 1 2yr, 1 1yr and a 7month.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

YoMickey said:


> We've done a studio with a 6,4, and 1 year old. Mom and dad in the big bed, the 2 older ones in the pull out and the little one in his pack and play. It was tight but we get up early grab a granola bar and some fruit on the way to extra magic hours. We then come back after lunch, change into swimsuits and hit SAB until dinner time. We then walk around the boardwalk or go in to Epcot, and return in time to grab something at Beaches and Cream. We spend about 7 out of 24 hours in the studio per day. I didn't figure the points per hour in the room but it can't be good.
> 
> If you're one of those people that goes to Disney to hang out in the room then get a 1 bedroom. If you go to Disney to cook in a  ktichen then get a one bedroom, if you go to Dinsey to do laundry then get a one bedroom.
> 
> Now, with that said, guess what we're staying in next month?? A 1 bedroom! I can't beleive it. If it's as good as everyone says, I'll let you know. We've never stayed in one before.   Laundry, TV, and eating in the room. This will be weird for me.



lol--you'll never go back to a studio.  With 3 kids, the kitchen and the washer/dryer is....priceless.


----------



## kimberh

I have stayed in one of these studios. I would take a sleeping bag, if I were driving.


----------



## Deb & Bill

With five, you really cannot plan on getting one of these studios unless your youngest will sleep in the pack and play.  You'll need a one bedroom at a minimum and then you'll still need bedding and linens (including towels for the fifth person).  You will have four bath towels, two hand towels, and four face cloths.


----------



## kamgen

I am not looking for flames here, and I dont need to know, but I am asking out of meer curiousity....
I know that you can have 4 adults and one child under 3 in a studio, but what about two kids under three??? I mean, what do you do if you have twin babies or something and dont want a 1bedroom?? Just curious...

As for us, we have used a studio for 3 adults and two kids under three and it works out fine.


----------



## Deb & Bill

kamgen said:


> I am not looking for flames here, and I dont need to know, but I am asking out of meer curiousity....
> I know that you can have 4 adults and one child under 3 in a studio, but what about two kids under three??? I mean, what do you do if you have twin babies or something and dont want a 1bedroom?? Just curious...
> 
> As for us, we have used a studio for 3 adults and two kids under three and it works out fine.



A studio is limited to four persons plus one under the age of three. If you have more than one under the age of three, the additional one(s) count towards the room occupancy.  So don't have quintuplets or sextuplets and buy DVC.


----------



## Disneynut71

MS told me that as long as the child can sleep in the pack n play your fine. They do not provide cots. You can squeeze 5 if you can fit them in the 2 beds.


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

OK.  Sorry to be dense about this but I am new to DVC (just sent my final paperwork and check for closing).  I am going to repeat what kamgen asked just to be clear --->
Say I wanted to put 2 pack and plays in a room (whether it was a studio or a 1BR) for 2 toddlers and then have 2 kids + 2 adults.  Are you saying I could not ask for an additional pack and play?  I have done this at the regular Disney resorts.


----------



## kamgen

That is what I was wondering.
If you have 4 adults (2 in the bed and 2 on the sleeper sofa), can you put two pack n plays??
I just wondered in anyone ever did that!


----------



## Deb & Bill

kamgen said:


> That is what I was wondering.
> If you have 4 adults (2 in the bed and 2 on the sleeper sofa), can you put two pack n plays??
> I just wondered in anyone ever did that!



Not in a one bedroom or studio.  In a studio, you can only have four plus one.  Not four plus two.

In a one bedroom you are only supposed to have four plus one, BUT MS will allow a fifth person in the one bedroom but not supply any additional bedding or linens.  They will not allow five plus one. Just four plus one under the age of three OR five (period).  And the five in the one bedroom could change once they open AKV where there will be one bedroom villas that actually sleep five.  They could go back to only four plus one in the one bedrooms that were designed that way.


----------



## Disneynut71

I do know that each room comes with 1 pack n play. I do not know for sure if they will allow you to request a second but I don't think so since I was told no additional bedding would be allowed. I would call MS to find out for sure.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I'm sure that MS would get an additional pack and play if you needed it - as long as it wasn't for the SIXTH person.


----------



## kamgen

Well I am glad I only have two kids! LOL!!!
Thanks for the info.


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

OK. I will ask MS once I am in the system.  I find it very difficult to believe I can't get an extra pack and play --particularly in a 1 BR-- having done this before at the resorts.  

The resorts state the same occupancy limits, but when it comes to needing an additional pack and play for a baby/toddler there isn't a problem.  What if I had 2 adults and 2 babies -- that need to be in a pack and play?  Would I need a 2 BR???


----------



## kimberh

I know that if you are within the occupancy limits, you can request 2 pack n plays for the room. I have done this and it is not a problem. I do not know about, if you have 4 and 2 infants.


----------



## Dean

BuzzLightyearDad said:


> OK. I will ask MS once I am in the system.  I find it very difficult to believe I can't get an extra pack and play --particularly in a 1 BR-- having done this before at the resorts.
> 
> The resorts state the same occupancy limits, but when it comes to needing an additional pack and play for a baby/toddler there isn't a problem.  What if I had 2 adults and 2 babies -- that need to be in a pack and play?  Would I need a 2 BR???


Asking MS likely won't help as the answer will vary with each person you talk to and getting an OK from MS won't guarantee you success later.  The technical answer is that you likely should not be able to get a second.  The practical answer is that you likely will most of the time when you ask but might be denied on some attempts.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I suspect you wont have a problem getting a second pac N play as long as the occupancy is still within the limits.  I doubt you could get 2 pac N plays in a studio if you already have 4 adults registered.  You likely wont in a 1 bedroom either, but it might be possible.


----------



## brandedguy

From our experience.

2 Bedroom Lockoffs have come with 2 Pack and Plays, each time.  (7 for 7 visits).

2 Bedroom dedicated have had 2 pack and plays 50% of the time (2 of 4 visits).

Request a lockoff at booking and you'll get 2 Pack and Plays.

You will also have the risk of the kids using the other exterior door.

Anyone have pack and play experience in a GV?  1 or 3 units?

Good luck!


----------



## kritter

I have a friend who is going and her daughter will turn three while they are on their trip can she have three kids in a one bedroom?????


----------



## Deb & Bill

kritter said:


> I have a friend who is going and her daughter will turn three while they are on their trip can she have three kids in a one bedroom?????



She will be fine.  The child will not be three when she checks in.  That is what counts.


----------



## kritter

Deb & Bill said:


> She will be fine.  The child will not be three when she checks in.  That is what counts.



Ok great thanks,,.so people told her she had to tell them that when making her ressie...

Thanks so as long as she is under three right????


----------



## TenThousandVolts

kritter said:


> Ok great thanks,,.so people told her she had to tell them that when making her ressie...
> 
> Thanks so as long as she is under three right????


If she is under 3 at check-in then she is considered an under 3 guest for the whole stay, this is true for room occupancy AND park passes.


----------



## drusba

Though I cannot speak for all resorts, I know at BWV that if you need a second pack n play, housekeeping will bring you one upon request.


----------



## flyerron

AKV will have a sleeper chair as well as the sleeper sofa, so 1 extra person can occupy a 1 bedroom unit. I don't know about the other resorts or units


----------



## kritter

I got two pack n plays for my twins when I went and we were in a one bedroom and parents were on the pullout......


----------



## ashrenee

I am really new to the DVC....but I am wondering if we are allowed to have 6 adults in a 1-bedroom AKL villa or do we need to step it up to a 2-bedroom? Thanks


----------



## tjkraz

ashrenee said:


> I am really new to the DVC....but I am wondering if we are allowed to have 6 adults in a 1-bedroom AKL villa or do we need to step it up to a 2-bedroom? Thanks



You NEED a two bedroom.

The max occupancy is 5.  Even if that weren't the case, I think you'd be miserable in a 1B.  A 1B villa at AKV has a king sized bed, a queen sofabed and a fold out sleeper chair.  

Oh, and the only rooms available in '07 and '08 have just one bathroom.  The 1Bs with two baths won't open until sometimein '09.

I know everyone has a different idea of what is comfortable, but six adults sharing those sleeping accommodations and just one bathroom is pretty tight, IMO.


----------



## gscott8075

We called MS before we left and were able to put 9 people down for a 2 BR.  5 kids / 4 adults.  It was comfortable. 

Just got back today.


----------



## squirrlygirl

WHile I didn't quite get to every single post on this thread I'm trying to figure out WHY the problem with extra in a one-bedroom? Using OKW as an example,  book 2 studios would give me 780 sq. feet and official capacity for 8 people. A one-bedroom would give me 942 sq. feet, but 5 people is a problem? That doesn't make sense to me. 

We bought in with the idea of always getting a 2-bedroom, but I must admit the thought of saving a few points and getting a one-bedroom while DD is under 3 is appealing.  But it appears that would be inappropriate because I'd be stacking 'em like sardines, even though it would give me more room and better accomodations than 2 studios. 

Is it the principle of it?


----------



## hsmamato2

You're not stupid,it IS the principle,that principle being less people mandated occupancy = more money spent on rooms etc.
 the 1 bedrooms are HUGE- bigger than my living space at home in some ways- they could easily accomodate 8-10 people,if the beds were set up right- especially when you consider that 4 people can fit in a *tiny* hotel room..... but it is the principle,it's the rules!
 ??There's no way I and 5 of my friends could feel miserable in a 1 bedroom,not with all the splendid amounts of room to stetch out everywhere......it's MHO-I probably have low standards


----------



## hsmamato2

hsmamato2 said:


> the 1 bedrooms are HUGE- they could easily accomodate 8-10 people,if the beds were set up right-



ok...maybe I meant 6 or so people comfortably- 2 Big beds in bedroom-etc...


----------



## tjkraz

hsmamato2 said:


> the 1 bedrooms are HUGE- bigger than my living space at home in some ways- they could easily accomodate 8-10 people,*if the beds were set up right*-



And therein lies the main problem.  One Bedroom villas were designed to only sleep 4 individuals.  The fact that DVC is allowing 5 is already generous, IMO.  They could have simply mandated that families of 5 or more book a Two Bedroom.  

Sure, you could functionally cram bunk beds into the same square footage and hold a dozen people.  But that's not the role that these rooms were designed to play.  

The "hows" and "whys" are largely irrelevant.  All DVC members agree to abide by the posted occupancy when they purchase.


----------



## Deb & Bill

squirrlygirl said:


> WHile I didn't quite get to every single post on this thread I'm trying to figure out WHY the problem with extra in a one-bedroom? Using OKW as an example,  book 2 studios would give me 780 sq. feet and official capacity for 8 people. A one-bedroom would give me 942 sq. feet, but 5 people is a problem? That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> We bought in with the idea of always getting a 2-bedroom, but I must admit the thought of saving a few points and getting a one-bedroom while DD is under 3 is appealing.  But it appears that would be inappropriate because I'd be stacking 'em like sardines, even though it would give me more room and better accomodations than 2 studios.
> 
> Is it the principle of it?



Most people think the amount of square feet in the space is what governs fire safety regulations.  That really has nothing to do with it.  What does govern is the number of exits and the corridor widths available for emergency egress.  You have to be able to get the number of people out who can actually fit in these spaces at one time.  Think about the night clubs and dining facilities that have had fires in the past and the reasons for it.  Usually they had locked exits that no one could use, so they were trapped trying to escape.  The National Fire Protection Association has created standards for stairwells, door widths, etc. that communities, hotels, schools, must take into consideration to make sure people are safe when they are in those spaces.  

And DVC only puts sleeping spaces for four in a one bedroom, so they only sleep four.


----------



## Doctor P

squirrlygirl said:


> WHile I didn't quite get to every single post on this thread I'm trying to figure out WHY the problem with extra in a one-bedroom?



It's a matter of a contract that you and I signed.  We signed for an occupancy limit of 4 people in a 1 BR (with no special allowance for a child under 3, either).  When I sign a real estate contract, I expect the provisions to be enforced and will abide by the provisions myself.  Others apparently disagree and don't seem to think that contracts mean anything.  That concerns me because if this provision is relaxed there is nothing saying that any or all of the other provisions that you and I depend on for our membership might not also be relaxed or not adhered to.  So, yeah, it's principle, but it's also a whole lot more.


----------



## squirrlygirl

So does reserving day-by-day also receive the same disapproval by the same people because it's a way to circumvent the booking 11 or 7 months from checkout day rule?


----------



## Deb & Bill

squirrlygirl said:


> So does waitlisting day-by-day also receive the same disapproval by the same people because it's a way to circumvent the booking 11 or 7 months from checkout day rule?



No, because you can't waitlist for a non-home resort before 7 months out.  You can't reserve a non-home resort before 7 months out from the second day of your trip booking day by day.


----------



## squirrlygirl

I used the wrong word--I meant reserve, not waitlist.


----------



## Chuck S

squirrlygirl said:


> I used the wrong word--I meant reserve, not waitlist.



Well, that does change your question a little...but no, while I personally have never booked day by day, there is nothing in the rules that would prohibit it, and if people at the home resort wanted that room, they had several months prior to do so.  Otherwise, at 7 months, points are points, everyoone has the same  advantage and is able to call day by day, if they wish.  My only qualms about it, possibly, would be that it _could_ up dues slightly because of MS time and 800 number charges...and for the member that does book day by  day it is an inconvenience.  But it is certainly OK for a member to call that way, if they wish.


----------



## squirrlygirl

My rules say I can book at 11 months _from checkout._  So to call every day at 11 months out (or 7 months if it's not my home resort) and book a room for only that night with the preconceived intention of calling back to add more nights is clearly just a way to get around the rule.  So how is that okay if the objection to occupancy levels is "because it's the rules"?  If I follow the rules--book my entire stay at 11 months from my checkout date--I may not get my rooms because others have bent the rules and called day-by-day .


----------



## Dean

squirrlygirl said:


> WHile I didn't quite get to every single post on this thread I'm trying to figure out WHY the problem with extra in a one-bedroom? Using OKW as an example,  book 2 studios would give me 780 sq. feet and official capacity for 8 people. A one-bedroom would give me 942 sq. feet, but 5 people is a problem? That doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> We bought in with the idea of always getting a 2-bedroom, but I must admit the thought of saving a few points and getting a one-bedroom while DD is under 3 is appealing.  But it appears that would be inappropriate because I'd be stacking 'em like sardines, even though it would give me more room and better accomodations than 2 studios.
> 
> Is it the principle of it?


As has been noted, there really are several issues here. These include the current rules as well let us wear and tear which leads to maintenance costs and saturation of the various resort components including transportation pool parking and the like. Some would erroneously point out that some units will have less than the maximum and this is actually assumed as part the official occupancy.

The stated occupancies are consistent with industry standards where a studio will normally sleep 4 as will most one bedrooms. This does not mean however that the units are truly intended for that number. They really are more intended for two in a studio and two plus a child or two in a one bedroom.  From Disney vacation Club standpoint there are financial advantages to not having a higher occupancy.



squirrlygirl said:


> So does reserving day-by-day also receive the same disapproval by the same people because it's a way to circumvent the booking 11 or 7 months from checkout day rule?


Actually no, these are two totally and separate things.  One is not only within the rules but actually intended by the rules. The other is somewhat outside the rules and many of us feel totally against the rules.  There's no question that a reservation option that increases you were chances of success directly decreases someone else's.  In my opinion, that is okay as long as one is within the rules.



squirrlygirl said:


> My rules say I can book at 11 months _from checkout._  So to call every day at 11 months out (or 7 months if it's not my home resort) and book a room for only that night with the preconceived intention of calling back to add more nights is clearly just a way to get around the rule.  So how is that okay if the objection to occupancy levels is "because it's the rules"?  If I follow the rules--book my entire stay at 11 months from my checkout date--I may not get my rooms because others have bent the rules and called day-by-day .


Interesting, I do not believe I've seen that interpretation previously. Given that one can book a single day the common interpretation is 11 months from that check out day. Member services has consistently suggested that members call and reserve day-by-day for certain reservation types.  Likely the only way they could enforce timing from the last day of check out would be to create a minimum stay.


----------



## Doctor P

squirrlygirl said:


> My rules say I can book at 11 months _from checkout._  So to call every day at 11 months out (or 7 months if it's not my home resort) and book a room for only that night with the preconceived intention of calling back to add more nights is clearly just a way to get around the rule.  So how is that okay if the objection to occupancy levels is "because it's the rules"?  If I follow the rules--book my entire stay at 11 months from my checkout date--I may not get my rooms because others have bent the rules and called day-by-day .



The reason is that you are making separate reservations one day at a time.  For convenience and scheduling purposes, Disney chooses to allow you to put them together under one reservation saving both time, effort, and postage.  There is nothing circumventing the rules.  Each night is a separate reservation which is well within the rules.  There is no rule that says you are only entitled to a single reservation for each visit to DVC.


----------



## flyerron

You know some of these occupancy rules are actually laws. The township or city or whatever local municipality may have  juristiction over the  occupancy
rules. The size of the unit makes no difference it is the type ie:studio or 1 bedr etc. I know this is the case elsewhere & may apply to to the Disney area.


----------



## squirrlygirl

Just because member services allows more than 4 in a one bedroom in no way makes it okay but booking day-by-day is okay because member services allows it? 

Oversimplification, I know. Totally understand that there's reasoning behind the occupancy thing, but surprised at the thought that Disney would risk the wrath of fines or being shut down for being unsafe.  Doesn't seem like a risk they would take, and placing extra members on the reservations certainly makes it hard to look innocent.  Seems to me (in my completely uneducated opinion, of course!)that maybe it's allowed more in response to what members want. Curious, though, if a child under 3 is an occupant.  Is it 4+baby, 4 with baby, and if you're talking the extra person, is it 5+baby or 5 with baby??


----------



## Dean

squirrlygirl said:


> Just because member services allows more than 4 in a one bedroom in no way makes it okay but booking day-by-day is okay because member services allows it?


 No because one is within the rules and one is not.



> Oversimplification, I know. Totally understand that there's reasoning behind the occupancy thing, but surprised at the thought that Disney would risk the wrath of fines or being shut down for being unsafe.  Doesn't seem like a risk they would take, and placing extra members on the reservations certainly makes it hard to look innocent.  Seems to me (in my completely uneducated opinion, of course!)that maybe it's allowed more in response to what members want. Curious, though, if a child under 3 is an occupant.  Is it 4+baby, 4 with baby, and if you're talking the extra person, is it 5+baby or 5 with baby??


Disney in general has not counted the first child who is under three as part of the occupancy. However, when they have stretched the occupancy as in five in a one bedroom unit, they have counted that infant as the 5th person. Therefore when member services has allowed five in a one bedroom other than animal kingdom villas, it is not five plus an infant.The


----------



## Doctor P

squirrlygirl said:


> Just because member services allows more than 4 in a one bedroom in no way makes it okay but booking day-by-day is okay because member services allows it?



Give me a quote from a LEGAL DOCUMENT (not a member guidebook) that refers to your checkout day.  The LEGAL DOCUMENTS refer to making reservations 11 months or 7 months prior to a particular USE DAY.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sorry, squirrlygirl, but the POS does allow for day by day reservations since it references the use day.  It also states that members are encouraged to make reservations  as far in advance as possible to obtain the best choice of Vacation Homes and dates.


----------



## squirrlygirl

*


Doctor P said:



			Give me a quote from a LEGAL DOCUMENT (not a member guidebook) that refers to your checkout day.  The LEGAL DOCUMENTS refer to making reservations 11 months or 7 months prior to a particular USE DAY.
		
Click to expand...




POS -Home Resort Rules and Regulations- (which is the governing rules for reservations) says "From eleven (11) months through and including eight (8) months in advance of tehir desired check out day, Club Members have....." "Members who wish to reserve.....seven (7) months in advance of their desired check out day." 

If it ever becomes a problem, a minimum stay up to 5 nights will be imposed. Right there in the POS. So all these people complaining about how difficult it's becoming to book the low-supply, high-demand rooms....guess what the solution will be?  5-night minimum stay.  No more booking one day at a time.  But that's a bit OT.

To the poster that clarified the baby/occupant, thank you.*


----------



## Chuck S

While the POS contains the rules of the association, remember that just because it states there is an 11/7 window, that can change, too.  Only a one month window is actually required.

However, the check-out day thing is certainly open to interpretation as it is written.  For instance, say I wanted to reserve 12-20 to 12-25 day by day. I could call on 1-21 for a one day reservation (12-21 being my _desired_ check-out day.  Then I could call for another one day reservation on 1-22, with 12-21 being my desired check-out day.  And so on...  That is certainly allowed by the rules, isn't it?

Member Services is not required anywhere to link those reservations, they do it as a courtesy so members don't need to check-in and out (putting undue strain not only on the members, but on the resort operations personnel).  By linking the reservations they reduce the number of front desk personnel needed, and the number of housekeeping days that would be required for a daily, separate reservation, thus keeping members happy and our dues under control.


----------



## squirrlygirl

Member services wouldn't have to find a way to keep dues under control if people didn't make the day-by-days in the first place.  If too many members "interpret" the rules the same way, it will get changed. Just as the 11/7 rule can change, so can the minimum stay.  When you call any other hotel in the world, do you tell them your check-out day is the 7th, then call back and make a new reservation for the night of the 7th? Or do you tell them initially that you'll check-out the 8th?  The rest of the world operates with the 8th checkout, so how come I'm the odd one for thinking that doing otherwise is a circumvention of the rules?
It's kind of like a construction zone on the freeway. If one guy zips up the side and tries to get in at the last minute, not much happens. Enough guys do it, you're at a stand-still.  So perhaps the day-by-day booking should be more of secret.


----------



## Chuck S

squirrlygirl said:


> The rest of the world operates with the 8th checkout, so how come I'm the odd one for thinking that doing otherwise is a circumvention of the rules?



Because it is not a circumvention of the rules at all, the _linking_ of those reservations is not specifically mentioned in the POS, but making separate daily reservations is not specifically prohibited anywhere.


----------



## Chuck S

And even though it speciically mentions the possibility of a 5 day minimum stay, it also would legally be nearly impossible to implement.  Disney can not FORCE people to bank or borrow points, yet must allow them to use their points.  With a 25 point minimum contract being available through resale, there is currently NO option to use 25 points for a 5 day stay without banking or borrowing, thus Disney, if it wished to implement that rule, _may_ be forced to buy back any contract that does not have enough points to allow for a 5 day annual stay.


----------



## Doctor P

squirrlygirl said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> POS -Home Resort Rules and Regulations- (which is the governing rules for reservations) says "From eleven (11) months through and including eight (8) months in advance of tehir desired check out day, Club Members have....." "Members who wish to reserve.....seven (7) months in advance of their desired check out day."
> 
> If it ever becomes a problem, a minimum stay up to 5 nights will be imposed. Right there in the POS. So all these people complaining about how difficult it's becoming to book the low-supply, high-demand rooms....guess what the solution will be?  5-night minimum stay.  No more booking one day at a time.  But that's a bit OT.
> 
> To the poster that clarified the baby/occupant, thank you.*


*

The document you cited, though included in the material that includes the POS, is neither part of the POS nor a legal document that requires any kind of regulatory filing to change.  It is also not a legal "disclosure document" if you read the fine print carefully, and can be changed at any time without notification through the sole actions of DVD.*


----------



## Dean

Chuck S said:


> And even though it speciically mentions the possibility of a 5 day minimum stay, it also would legally be nearly impossible to implement.  Disney can not FORCE people to bank or borrow points, yet must allow them to use their points.  With a 25 point minimum contract being available through resale, there is currently NO option to use 25 points for a 5 day stay without banking or borrowing, thus Disney, if it wished to implement that rule, _may_ be forced to buy back any contract that does not have enough points to allow for a 5 day annual stay.


Chuck, Disney can certainly not force one to bank or borrow points. They can however, eliminate banking and or borrowing. All Disney has to do is to provide a mechanism to make reservations they actually have no absolute obligation to provide those reservations. For example, lets say no one calls to make reservations the first half of 2008 and then every one wants to make reservations the second half of 2008. There obviously will not be enough units available and some of those may actually lose points. In this situation Disney has no direct obligation.


----------



## Chuck S

Dean, that is true...but I am referring specifically to the suggestion that they could enforce a 5 day minimum reservation, with a small contract that is not possible, even for most studios, every year...and they do need to provide a way to use your points yearly.  Or else, it is in essence, forcing them to bank or borrow.

For instance, a person with 100 points, even with a 5 day minimum reservation requirement, use their points, and bank (their choice) any remaining.  A 25 point contract could NOT make any reservations, even for a studio at  BCV, SSR or VWL, even every other year, if there were a 5 day minimum stay.  Thus making it virtually impossible to utilize their home resort.


----------



## Dean

Chuck S said:


> Dean, that is true...but I am referring specifically to the suggestion that they could enforce a 5 day minimum reservation, with a small contract that is not possible, even for most studios, every year...and they do need to provide a way to use your points yearly.  Or else, it is in essence, forcing them to bank or borrow.
> 
> For instance, a person with 100 points, even with a 5 day minimum reservation requirement, use their points, and bank (their choice) any remaining.  A 25 point contract could NOT make any reservations, even for a studio at  BCV, SSR or VWL, even every other year, if there were a 5 day minimum stay.  Thus making it virtually impossible to utilize their home resort.


Chuck you are correct that 25 points will not reserve five days. However one could get as much as 75 points with banking and borrowing. While understand that it's unlikely they will orphan those who own smaller contracts, the rules still allow for the five-day minimum stay. This is indeed enforceable in my opinion.  And that's true even if it presents this catch 22.


----------



## castleri

Chuck S said:


> However, the check-out day thing is certainly open to interpretation as it is written.  For instance, say I wanted to reserve 12-20 to 12-25 day by day. I could call on 1-21 for a one day reservation (12-21 being my _desired_ check-out day.  Then I could call for another one day reservation on 1-22, with 12-21 being my desired check-out day.  And so on...  That is certainly allowed by the rules, isn't it?
> 
> Member Services is not required anywhere to link those reservations, they do it as a courtesy so members don't need to check-in and out (putting undue strain not only on the members, but on the resort operations personnel).  By linking the reservations they reduce the number of front desk personnel needed, and the number of housekeeping days that would be required for a daily, separate reservation, thus keeping members happy and our dues under control.




The times I made day by day reservations for a GV Chirstmas week the CM actually said each day that she was making a reservation with checkin on xdate and check out on ydate. She also said she would hold the confirmation until I had all my days.   I had told them I was making a 5 day reservation but each day it was as if I had made a single night's reservation.  At the end it was all linked as you stated.  If this was not allowed it could be very difficult to get all your nights during certain times.  I tried getting Christmas reservations several times before I knew about day by day booking and had no luck.  That is back when there were only two or three DVC resorts. 

I find it claustrophobic with 6 in a 2 BR at any resort other than OKW so can't even imagine that many in a 1BR but I guess different people have different levels of tolerance.  Just because they do doesn't mean that rules should be broken.   We had 6 adults and two children (4 and 1) in an OKW 2BR last year 
and even needed an air bed for that because of the make up of the group.


----------



## Iluvmickeymouse!

We are looking to rent points for two nights. My question is....what resort/room would you suggest for a party of 3 adults a 4 yr old and a 1 yr old? My MIL is traveling with us and she usually falls asleep in a bed but then moves to a chair/couch because of her hips. Plus, do the resorts furnish a crib/pack-n-play or do I need to find one? Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck S

Iluvmickeymouse! said:


> We are looking to rent points for two nights. My question is....what resort/room would you suggest for a party of 3 adults a 4 yr old and a 1 yr old? My MIL is traveling with us and she usually falls asleep in a bed but then moves to a chair/couch because of her hips. Plus, do the resorts furnish a crib/pack-n-play or do I need to find one? Thanks!!



I think a studio would feel crowded for your group.  A one bedroom unit would be comfortable.

At OKW, the largest DVC rooms, the one bedroom units have a King bed, a queen sleeper sofa, a loveseat and a chair with ottoman.

All DVC units should have a Pack N Play for a small child in one of the closets, and I know all 1 bedrooms & larger units at OKW have a high chair, I don't think studios have high chairs.


----------



## ZPT1022

I am new to this and found this thread through the DVC board.  Would my family of five- two adults, a 6 year old, and twin 3 year olds, be able to stay in a one bedroom at AK Villas?  My kids would likely share a bed, they LIKE to do that on vacation.  They asked for it once and slept great and now they think part of a vacation is them all getting to pile in one bed.  I wouldn't want to but they're still small and think it's fun , so bedding wouldn't be an issue, just whether or not it's allowed.


----------



## LisaS

ZPT1022 said:


> Would my family of five- two adults, a 6 year old, and twin 3 year olds, be able to stay in a one bedroom at AK Villas?


All but the Value 1BRs at AKV officially accommodate five people. They have a queen size sleeper sofa and a sleeper chair in the living area.  The Value 1BRs are smaller and do not have the sleeper chair, so they only sleep four. So you will be fine at AKV provided you book a Standard View, Savanna View or Concierge villa.


----------



## ZPT1022

LisaS said:


> All but the Value 1BRs at AKV officially accommodate five people. They have a queen size sleeper sofa and a sleeper chair in the living area.  The Value 1BRs are smaller and do not have the sleeper chair, so they only sleep four. So you will be fine at AKV provided you book a Standard View, Savanna View or Concierge villa.



awesome!  Thanks so much.  The sick part is they will probably still want to share a bed   I won't pretend to understand it but hey, it's vacation, they can do what they want  (within reason)


----------



## Deb & Bill

ZPT1022 said:


> awesome!  Thanks so much.  The sick part is they will probably still want to share a bed   I won't pretend to understand it but hey, it's vacation, they can do what they want  (within reason)



Not too long ago, you would have been fine in a room that sleep 4 plus one because your twins were under 3 and only one counted towards room occupancy.  Now both are over three and all five of you count towards room occupancy.


----------



## ZPT1022

Deb & Bill said:


> Not too long ago, you would have been fine in a room that sleep 4 plus one because your twins were under 3 and only one counted towards room occupancy.  Now both are over three and all five of you count towards room occupancy.



not too long ago as in this past June!  But now we're trying to figure it all out and work within our new set of guidelines.  It is rather odd, most people increase their family size one by one but we just jumped right on out of the small family category and landed in "big family".  We're still working out all the kinks and trying to see what it means for us for the important stuff, like WDW vacations


----------



## JLitfin

Sorry I double posted by mistake


----------



## JLitfin

I read alot about 1-BRs sleeping 2-adults, 2-children and will allow a 3rd child if the child was under 3.  

How about studios?  Will Disney allow 2-adults, 3-young children with the youngest under 3.  I'm planning on calling MS tomorrow to ask this question but would love to know tonight if anyone here knows the answer.

Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

JLitfin said:


> I read alot about 1-BRs sleeping 2-adults, 2-children and will allow a 3rd child if the child was under 3.
> 
> How about studios?  Will Disney allow 2-adults, 3-young children with the youngest under 3.  I'm planning on calling MS tomorrow to ask this question but would love to know tonight if anyone here knows the answer.
> 
> Thanks


They will allow a fifth person in the studio if that fifth person is under the age of three.  They will not provide additional bedding or towels.  They pretty much expect that child to sleep in the pack and play.


----------



## JLitfin

Deb & Bill said:


> They will allow a fifth person in the studio if that fifth person is under the age of three.  They will not provide additional bedding or towels.  They pretty much expect that child to sleep in the pack and play.




Thanks.


----------



## Micmaniac

surely the max occupancy gets stretched all the time.  What is DVC's response when it happens?  Do they give someone the boot?


----------



## minnie61650

squirrlygirl said:


> Just because member services allows more than 4 in a one bedroom in no way makes it okay but booking day-by-day is okay because member services allows it?
> 
> Oversimplification, I know. Totally understand that there's reasoning behind the occupancy thing, but surprised at the thought that Disney would risk the wrath of fines or being shut down for being unsafe.  Doesn't seem like a risk they would take, and placing extra members on the reservations certainly makes it hard to look innocent.  Seems to me (in my completely uneducated opinion, of course!)that maybe it's allowed more in response to what members want. Curious, though, if a child under 3 is an occupant.  Is it 4+baby, 4 with baby, and if you're talking the extra person, is it 5+baby or 5 with baby??



It is my understanding a child under 3 is not counted as an occupant ( and yes we all know a child under 3 really is a person) in regards to fire codes because it is assumed that a child under 3 will will be carried to safty. That since the child is being carried they are not taking up floor space in the escape route.

Some guests think occupancy limits  are solely based on room size.
The room size is not as an important issue as are the width of doorways, widths of hallways, number of stair wells, location of stairways, number of fire walls, number of stories in a building and the total number of persons in a building when determining the fire code in regard to fire access and egress.


------------------------------------------------------


Since 9/11 a lot of the fire codes are stricter especially in regards of the disabled and fire access and egress.


See this website about Resources on Emergency Evacuation and Disaster Preparedness for more info:



http://www.access-board.gov/evac.htm

There are real reasons why hotels/motels have room occupancy limits.

Just a little FYI

Have fun at Disney!


----------



## Dean

minnie61650 said:


> It is my understanding a child under 3 is not counted as an occupant ( and yes we all know a child under 3 really is a person) in regards to fire codes because it is assumed that a child under 3 will will be carried to safty. That since the child is being carried they are not taking up floor space in the escape route.
> 
> Some guests think occupancy limits  are solely based on room size.
> The room size is not as an important issue as are the width of doorways, widths of hallways, number of stair wells, location of stairways, number of fire walls, number of stories in a building and the total number of persons in a building when determining the fire code in regard to fire access and egress.


ONE under 3 is not counted, but more than one is even if under 3.  While I'm sure fire codes come into play, that really is not the question when this normally comes up.


----------



## minnie61650

Dean said:


> ONE under 3 is not counted, but more than one is even if under 3.  While I'm sure fire codes come into play, that really is not the question when this normally comes up.



You are correct only 1 child under 3 does not count toward the total occupancy.

Have fun at Disney!


----------



## JLitfin

I just recently spoke with someone who was planning on renting a studio for her family of 5, (2 adults, 3 children ages 8, 7 & 3), from a DVC member.  What if the family says their youngest if under 3, (which she didn't do), than what, Disney won't know, right?  I don't feel confortable with this but I'm sure others would do it in a second.  What do you think, not trying to start anything but I'm sure it happens all the time.


----------



## Dean

JLitfin said:


> I just recently spoke with someone who was planning on renting a studio for her family of 5, (2 adults, 3 children ages 8, 7 & 3), from a DVC member.  What if the family says their youngest if under 3, (which she didn't do), than what, Disney won't know, right?  I don't feel confortable with this but I'm sure others would do it in a second.  What do you think, not trying to start anything but I'm sure it happens all the time.


It happens all the time at DVC, other timeshare, non DVC Disney Hotels and other hotels.  It also happens with pets including those that fraudulently claim to have service animals when they are not.  Some systems enforce it better and more stringently than others.  The issue with DVC is that in addition to simply dishonest people, DVC has been complicit in this matter knowingly allowing people to go over the occupancy.  Up until a few years ago DVC would generally have allowed and actually listed 5 in that studio with non under 3.


----------



## Deb & Bill

JLitfin said:


> I just recently spoke with someone who was planning on renting a studio for her family of 5, (2 adults, 3 children ages 8, 7 & 3), from a DVC member.  What if the family says their youngest if under 3, (which she didn't do), than what, Disney won't know, right?  I don't feel confortable with this but I'm sure others would do it in a second.  What do you think, not trying to start anything but I'm sure it happens all the time.



If I were the member they rented from and they did not tell me, but I found out later on, I'd contact Disney.  I'd keep the money and they would be out a vacation when DVC kicked them out.


----------



## NJOGRE

if you are comfortable in the room then go for i, just don't get caught


----------



## 3DisneyKids

NJOGRE said:


> if you are comfortable in the room then go for i, just don't get caught


----------



## drag n' fly

Like everything in life there are those who choose to follow the rules and there are those that dont. For those who dont they must simply be able to accept responsibility for whatever comes their way. Thanks for clarifying the occupancy limit. I have read or been told differing opinions. We are a family of five. Our kids are 13, 11 and 4. We will always stay in a 2 bedroom.


----------



## NJOGRE

JUST LIKE waht Bruno Sammartino said Win if you can, lose if you must but always cheat


take that for what may


----------



## dianeschlicht

NJOGRE said:


> JUST LIKE waht Bruno Sammartino said Win if you can, lose if you must but always cheat
> 
> 
> take that for what may



All that statement does is make me not trust anyone who would say such a thing.


----------



## squirrlygirl

drag n' fly said:


> Like everything in life there are those who choose to follow the rules and there are those that dont. For those who dont they must simply be able to accept responsibility for whatever comes their way. Thanks for clarifying the occupancy limit. I have read or been told differing opinions. We are a family of five. Our kids are 13, 11 and 4. We will always stay in a 2 bedroom.




HA!! That's what we thought! Then I realized I could leave the kids home and DH and I could go alone and stay in a studio  After all, it's not really abuse if the kids still get to go every year


----------



## bpmorley

NJOGRE said:


> if you are comfortable in the room then go for i, just don't get caught



Kind of my feeling too.  This subject has been beat to death.  I would wager to say that for every group that sneaks an extra person into a villa, there is a group that is short a person.  So it all evens out in the end.  We always have only 2 in a studio so for those out there that have 5 for that same studio, it's on me.


----------



## Mtnman44

For those that want to feel good about it, perhaps you could sell of your extra capcity to someone who needs it...? Call them "Occupancy Credits".

By the way, I only have an 8 mile commute to work. Any of you with long commutes to work that feel guilty, I'm more than willing to sell you some "carbon credits"! PM me.   



bpmorley said:


> Kind of my feeling too.  This subject has been beat to death.  I would wager to say that for every group that sneaks an extra person into a villa, there is a group that is short a person.  So it all evens out in the end.  We always have only 2 in a studio so for those out there that have 5 for that same studio, it's on me.


----------



## bpmorley

Mtnman44 said:


> For those that want to feel good about it, perhaps you could sell of your extra capcity to someone who needs it...? Call them "Occupancy Credits".
> 
> By the way, I only have an 8 mile commute to work. Any of you with long commutes to work that feel guilty, I'm more than willing to sell you some "carbon credits"! PM me.



I walk a little over a block to work, so i could sell you some.


----------



## kimberh

JLitfin said:


> I just recently spoke with someone who was planning on renting a studio for her family of 5, (2 adults, 3 children ages 8, 7 & 3), from a DVC member.  What if the family says their youngest if under 3, (which she didn't do), than what, Disney won't know, right?  I don't feel confortable with this but I'm sure others would do it in a second.  What do you think, not trying to start anything but I'm sure it happens all the time.



I made a reservation in Feb 07 for a family of 5, one under 3, no problem for the studio, there has been a schedule problem, so the reservation has been changed from Oct 07 to Jun 08, when I called to make the date change, MS said the computer would not allow a studio, until I provided a birthdate for the child that is under 3. The child is still under 3 in June 08, so all is fine, MS actually said, " that if the child is 3 at check in the family would be required to take a one bedroom," I said, " what if a one bedroom is not available?" She didn't really have a answer. What happens if the resort is sold out? Honesty is the best policy in all cases. I really don't know how MS will be able to see how old a 2 or 3 yr old really is, size can really vary. When I called back to give the birthdate, I had a different MS CM, it was all documented on the reservation. She (originial MS CM) had overrode the computer and booked it, even though she told me she could not. I feel that MS is cracking down on the occupancy limits for the villas. 

Here's a question for renters: if you are renting and occupancy rules are being violated... then at check-in the CM requires a larger room, who pays for it, you or the renter??? I have a feeling I know the answer, but I'll throw it out there and see what happens.


----------



## bpmorley

One time we bought friends and wound up in similar circumstances.  We asked for a 1bdr and were waitlisted for it.  It never came through.  So we had 4 adults and a 6yo in a studio.  We tried not to break the rules.  Actually it was MS that had told to just go ahead and book the studio.

I'd really like to get an answer to that question Kimber.  That would be interesting to know how they would handle that and who would pay.


----------



## dianeschlicht

kimberh said:


> I made a reservation in Feb 07 for a family of 5, one under 3, no problem for the studio, there has been a schedule problem, so the reservation has been changed from Oct 07 to Jun 08, when I called to make the date change, MS said the computer would not allow a studio, until I provided a birthdate for the child that is under 3. The child is still under 3 in June 08, so all is fine, MS actually said, " that if the child is 3 at check in the family would be required to take a one bedroom," I said, " what if a one bedroom is not available?" She didn't really have a answer. What happens if the resort is sold out? Honesty is the best policy in all cases. I really don't know how MS will be able to see how old a 2 or 3 yr old really is, size can really vary. When I called back to give the birthdate, I had a different MS CM, it was all documented on the reservation. She (originial MS CM) had overrode the computer and booked it, even though she told me she could not. I feel that MS is cracking down on the occupancy limits for the villas.
> 
> Here's a question for renters: if you are renting and occupancy rules are being violated... then at check-in the CM requires a larger room, who pays for it, you or the renter??? I have a feeling I know the answer, but I'll throw it out there and see what happens.



That's an interesting question.  If the resort has the booking listed as a rental, I suspect the people checking in are the ones responsible for "paying" for the additional accommodations.  If MS was not notified that this is a renter, and the points were used as if it was for the member's "guest", then I would say the owner's points would be used.  That is by no means a sure thing, but just my take on how I would perceive it to happen.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> Kind of my feeling too.  This subject has been beat to death.  I would wager to say that for every group that sneaks an extra person into a villa, there is a group that is short a person.  So it all evens out in the end.  We always have only 2 in a studio so for those out there that have 5 for that same studio, it's on me.


Actually that's not accurate.  No carbon credits here.  The resort is sold assuming a certain density but expecting not all units will be max occupancy.  And I'm sure there's a formula related to hotels that assumes a certain amount of overage.  But that wouldn't really apply in this case as MS participating in the overage will skew the numbers much higher than would have otherwise been the case.  



dianeschlicht said:


> That's an interesting question.  If the resort has the booking listed as a rental, I suspect the people checking in are the ones responsible for "paying" for the additional accommodations.  If MS was not notified that this is a renter, and the points were used as if it was for the member's "guest", then I would say the owner's points would be used.  That is by no means a sure thing, but just my take on how I would perceive it to happen.


Obviously there are many variations and the answer would be different for many different scenarios.  Ultimately DVC would not be able to use points from the member without their permission.  And I doubt they'd be able to do a points plus cash option either.  If denied occupancy, unlikely given Disney's track record but OK by me, I suspect the family would have to pay full price and then negotiate with the member for satisfaction.  Certainly I'd hope they'd call the member on the spot and see if something could be worked out.  As for who was ethically responsible, it really depends on the situation and communications.  If the person rented made it for 4 and showed up with 5 for a studio, it'd all be on them.  If MS made the reservation for the the group with honest and accurate info, it would be on them.  The only way I'd see the member who rented the points would be ethically or legally at fault would be if he/she knew there were overages and hid them and/or encouraged those renting to do the same.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> Actually that's not accurate.  No carbon credits here.  The resort is sold assuming a certain density but expecting not all units will be max occupancy.  And I'm sure there's a formula related to hotels that assumes a certain amount of overage.  But that wouldn't really apply in this case as MS participating in the overage will skew the numbers much higher than would have otherwise been the case.



Now I would have thought that DVC would operate on the notion that all villa's are filled to capacity.  Even though I believe you're right about some kind of hospitalities formula.  I guess I always have that outdoor cookout mentality "better to have too much than too little"


----------



## 3DisneyKids

NJOGRE said:


> if you are comfortable in the room then go for i, just don't get caught






NJOGRE said:


> JUST LIKE waht Bruno Sammartino said Win if you can, lose if you must but always cheat
> 
> 
> take that for what may



Well then, here's hoping you get caught, I guess.



dianeschlicht said:


> All that statement does is make me not trust anyone who would say such a thing.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> Now I would have thought that DVC would operate on the notion that all villa's are filled to capacity.  Even though I believe you're right about some kind of hospitalities formula.  I guess I always have that outdoor cookout mentality "better to have too much than too little"


From a hotel standpoint occupancy is whether the unit is occupied or not as one in a room takes that room out of service.  I think the term they use for how many people total is density.  My guess, and it's only a guess, is that is assumed to be at somewhere around 70-75% when the occupancy as noted above is near 100%.  This notion impacts pool usage, transportation, parking, restaurants onsite, front desk staffing, laundry room usage, etc.  Obviously there will be some variation but I'd bet Disney has some great stats in these areas for DVC and non DVC options.  For sake of discussion lets assume SSR with all units full (100% occupancy) and an expected density of 75% of the max.  An increase or decrease of 5% would be maybe 250 people.  If 10% used the pools any given day and 75% the transportation, that's a substantial shift.  And that's maybe an additional 25-50 cars on that property.  We all know there are dishonest people that will sneak around but my contention is that DVC allowing it increases the numbers significantly, likely 5-10% more than it would be otherwise.  And then there's always the additional wear and tear on both the units and community areas which is in addition to any other item that might also increase these maint costs.


----------



## MichelleB

Ok, I've been weeding through all the MANY posts and I just want to know if MS is still allowing 9 in a 2 bdrm.  I know they are still allowing 5 in a 1 bdrm. as I've been told recently about this.  I am assuming that since they are doing that that they will still allow 9 in a 2 bdrm.  Yes, I know what the contract states and I'm not disputing that so let's not get into that argument again.  I also understand that they don't account for bedding/towels for 9.  We are a family of 5 with a 2 bdrm. ressie for an upcoming trip.  My DH would like to invite friends that are a family of 4 to join us.  We figure they could have 1 room for their family, our DDs would sleep on the sleeper sofa and my DS (6) would share the king with us (we are fine with this as we normally sleep in a queen at home and have more than enough room in the king when we go -- or we can toss in a sleeping bag if necessary).  I am not concerned about towels as we're driving and I will just toss in some extras.  I just want to know what MS is saying before we ask them and I can't reach MS now.  I will try them tomorrow, but thought I'd ask here.


----------



## CarolAnnC

I have not heard of 9 being allowed in a 2 bedroom unless the 9th person is under the age of 3 in a pak n play.

If you put 9 in a 2 bedroom anyway, one of you will not have a KTTW card hence will not be allowed in for early entry at the parks.  This would of course impact the Dining Plan if you were electing that option as well, since that person could not be added to it.


----------



## westjones

MichelleB said:


> Ok, I've been weeding through all the MANY posts and I just want to know if MS is still allowing 9 in a 2 bdrm.  I know they are still allowing 5 in a 1 bdrm. as I've been told recently about this.



Yes, I made a reservation for 9 in a two bedroom at BCV for next summer.  I have the reservation and just doubled checked, and it have the number of guests 9 listed (which is what I requested).  The youngest one will be 8 years old, there will be 5 adults, 3 teenagers and the 8 year old.

So it shouldn't be a problem.  Oh, and you are right, they don't provide the bedding or towels for the 9th person (we are bringing an air mattress for my nephew and some extra towels).

DJ

I don't think it will be a problem getting the extra key for EMH since all 9 are listed.  Last year we had 5 in a studio at BWVs (with the daybed, my nephew was 6 then) and they gave us 5 keys for that room.  Also, one on my friends (who talked me into DVC) had 9 in a 2 bedroom at OKW last summer and all 9 of them had keys, so I don't think it will be a problem as long as you list all 9 on the reservation.


----------



## MichelleB

10/15/07, just got off the phone with MS.....they will allow 9 in a 2 bdrm. providing at least one of the 9 is a child (does not have to be under age 3).  They will only allow 8 adults and 1 under 3 if any of the 8 are not children.  All 9 will receive their own cards allowing all 9 to participate in EMH.  Again, the 9 is only allowed if there are children in the room.  I specifically told her that we'd have 4 adults and 5 children between the ages of 4 and 11 and she said that we would be allowed to occupy a 2 bdrm.  As stated, they do not supply bedding or linens. Hopefully this will clear up things for some as it has for me.  I would not knowingly exceed limits that MS has in place but will go forward knowing that they say 9 is acceptable.  I would not push the 9 limit, though.  To me, 1 extra is fine because I can account for 3 to sleep in a king but over that, I feel I'd have to bump up a level.  Anyway, this is the response I received and other's have apparently been allowed to do the same thing.


----------



## CarolAnnC

As long as you have it in writing on your Reservation Form, you should be all set then!  I would definitely make sure to have that at check in.

Did you happen to ask if the Dining Plan can be purchased for all 9 people as well?

Thanks..


----------



## MichelleB

CarolAnnC, I did not ask about the dining plan specifically, but she said that everything is the same as if we had 8 and all were covered so I would assume that since you can list 9 on the room ressie and receive cards for them as well as qualify for EMH, then you would also qualify for the DP.  Again, this is just an assumption.


----------



## TwingleMum

Could someone tell me please ~ did they change the occupancy limit for a 1 BR???? Is it 5 or 4 for a 1 BR??


----------



## MichelleB

Twinglemum, the stated policy is still 4 per 1 bdrm., however, they will allow you to have 5 providing that one of the 5 is a child (does not need to be under 3).  They do not provide extra bedding or towels for the 5th person, but you would receive a room card allowing you to use EMH.


----------



## CarolAnnC

DVC allows 4 plus a child under 3 in a pak n play in a one bedroom.  There are some AKV villas that accomodate 5.

As noted above, there are cases where MS has made exceptions for 5 in a one bedroom.  We recommend that you obtain this in writing in your ressie if the exception is granted to you.  There have been cases in the past where upon check in they deny the 5 in the one bedroom.  Hence, our recommendation that you have this firmly in writing.


----------



## SalandJeff

Hi.  I never knew this thread existed until I asked some questions about # of towels & pillows in a studio with 5 people on the planning board.

We have reservation for 4 adults & 1 child (5 y.o.) in a studio at BWV.  I have the reservation in hand and it says 5, I've called to make changes several times, and added the DDP and no one at member services has ever mentioned 5 people as a problem, issue, not allowed.

I have not read the entire thread but did see someone say they had a studio with a daybed.  Not sure at what resort.  Does anyone know if this is possible at BWV and do you have to specifically request the daybed?

Thanks.


----------



## tjkraz

To the best of my knowledge, 4 adults plus a 5 year old has never been a permitted party for a Studio room at any resort.  

BWV does have studio rooms with a "daybed", but getting such a room is a request only.  They won't give you any preferrential treatment based upon the makeup of your party.  And the "daybed" is little more than a wooden bench with a 2" foam pad.  I hope you aren't planning to have someone actually sleep on it.

If you have the reservation, then I guess MS is OK with it.  I don't mean to worry you unnecessarily but I hope the resort doesn't make an issue of it at check-in.  Current DVC policy is to allow 5 of any age in a One Bedroom, but the Studio is still capped at 4 plus 1 under age 3.  The studio has a queen bed, a full-size sofabed and a pack-n-play (which obviously won't work for the 5yo).


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> To the best of my knowledge, 4 adults plus a 5 year old has never been a permitted party for a Studio room at any resort.
> 
> BWV does have studio rooms with a "daybed", but getting such a room is a request only.  They won't give you any preferrential treatment based upon the makeup of your party.  And the "daybed" is little more than a wooden bench with a 2" foam pad.  I hope you aren't planning to have someone actually sleep on it.
> 
> If you have the reservation, then I guess MS is OK with it.  I don't mean to worry you unnecessarily but I hope the resort doesn't make an issue of it at check-in.  Current DVC policy is to allow 5 of any age in a One Bedroom, but the Studio is still capped at 4 plus 1 under age 3.  The studio has a queen bed, a full-size sofabed and a pack-n-play (which obviously won't work for the 5yo).


Tim, prior to the unofficial, official 5 in a 1 BR change, it was not uncommon for DVC to allow 5 or even 6 in a studio and 10 in a 2 BR including on the confirmation.  No one other than myself ever talks about the fact that DVC tightened up the rules at that time from an overall standpoint.


----------



## CarolMN

SalandJeff said:


> Hi.  I never knew this thread existed until I asked some questions about # of towels & pillows in a studio with 5 people on the planning board.
> 
> We have reservation for 4 adults & 1 child (5 y.o.) in a studio at BWV.  I have the reservation in hand and it says 5, I've called to make changes several times, and added the DDP and no one at member services has ever mentioned 5 people as a problem, issue, not allowed.
> 
> I have not read the entire thread but did see someone say they had a studio with a daybed.  Not sure at what resort.  Does anyone know if this is possible at BWV and do you have to specifically request the daybed?
> 
> Thanks.


Since you have the reservation, it should not be a problem at check in.   (That said, I wouldn't expect to get such a reservation in the future).

Call MS to add a request for a *dedicated* studio.  (If it were me, I'd have no other requests).  The dedicated studios at the BWV are the only ones that have the small daybed.  It is really more like a parson's bench than a daybed, but your 5 year old may be able to sleep on it.  (If it were me, I'd try to bring a small aerobed or something similar to accommodate the child).  

Plan on calling housekeeping when you arrive to request another set of towels  - believe that runs about $6 per pack and a pack includes 4 bath towels, 2 hand towels, 4 washcloths and a bath mat.

You won't have much extra room  - especially if the couple that gets the queen bed ends up sharing it with the 5 year old.


----------



## westjones

We had 5 in a studio at BWV and we did 'request' a room with a daybed and we checked in early that morning and they found one for us with no problem (we couldn't get our rooms close, the 5 in the room was for SIL and family, we have 4 in our family, but we were on the same floor).

My 6yo nephew slept on the daybed and never complained once (he was so tired every night and just thrilled to be at Disney).

The reservation had 5 listed on it and they all got cards (that was 3 adults, 1 teen and 1 child age 6).

This was just last summer.  At the desk when we checked in they saw we needed a daybed and he looked for a room that would be open with one and it was no problem.

So I don't think you will have to worry.  My DH's family had a great time and loved the room. This year we are doing 9 in a 2 bedroom at BCV so we will have more space and a washer/dryer, but last year we were short on points and the two studios worked out great.

Have a nice trip!
DJ


----------



## tjkraz

Dean said:


> Tim, prior to the unofficial, official 5 in a 1 BR change, it was not uncommon for DVC to allow 5 or even 6 in a studio and 10 in a 2 BR including on the confirmation.  No one other than myself ever talks about the fact that DVC tightened up the rules at that time from an overall standpoint.



Thanks, Dean.  I guess I should avoid using words like "never" in responses at 1am. 

SalandJeff:  I agree that the resort probably will not raise an issue when you arrive.  Personally, I would send an email to DVC thru the member website and explain the exact situation.  Tell them the size room you have booked, the party that's currently listed on the reservation, and ask them to confirm that you will be OK.  

My only fear is that the DVC reps may not be paying complete attention to the make-up of your party, whereas the resort staff will be looking much more closely when they charge you for the dining plan.  Getting a response in writing that you could present at the resort, if needed, should be adequate protection.  

But make sure you have a plan for your sleeping arrangements.  You may not get the room with the daybed and the resort will not provide any rollaway beds or extra bedding.  You will also only find 4 towels and washcloths in the room, and your party will be held to the DVC room servicing schedule.  Bring some extras from home if you think you will need them.


----------



## SalandJeff

I never realized there was so much discussion about this on the DIS.  This room is for family who are coming along with us.  I never knew (or thought about) how many were allowed in the studio, as my own family is only 3.

We originally had mom, dad, & the 5 y.o. in the room.  I called to add the other two (son & girlfriend) to make 5,  and MS took the names of all those in the room.  I also called to make a change to the reservation after this, again naming all the people, then called for ME, naming all the people, then called for DDP, naming all the people.  So I'm confident that they have everyone on the reservation and am not concerned about having any problem. 

 I guess I just find it interesting that they have the policy about the number of people in the room, but the 5 or 6 CMs I have talked to at MS about this ressie have not mentioned it.  Oh well, we all know there are always the exceptions to the rule.  If needed, we can shift someone to another room (we have 4 rooms).  Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## Dean

SalandJeff said:


> I never realized there was so much discussion about this on the DIS.  This room is for family who are coming along with us.  I never knew (or thought about) how many were allowed in the studio, as my own family is only 3.
> 
> We originally had mom, dad, & the 5 y.o. in the room.  I called to add the other two (son & girlfriend) to make 5,  and MS took the names of all those in the room.  I also called to make a change to the reservation after this, again naming all the people, then called for ME, naming all the people, then called for DDP, naming all the people.  So I'm confident that they have everyone on the reservation and am not concerned about having any problem.
> 
> I guess I just find it interesting that they have the policy about the number of people in the room, but the 5 or 6 CMs I have talked to at MS about this ressie have not mentioned it.  Oh well, we all know there are always the exceptions to the rule.  If needed, we can shift someone to another room (we have 4 rooms).  Thanks to all for the info.


You should know that all timeshares have occupancy limits and MOST timeshares are VERY strict in it's enforcement.  Also, many of us feel DVC should strictly enforce it as well.


----------



## llmurphy17

This may be slightly ot but I have a family of 5. I have a room booked for BCV and my son is under three so my occupancy is ok but my issue is that my son eats more than my 2 daughters and myself. I would really like to have him on the DDP since our last trip we spent triple the price that it would of cost to have him on the DDP. I have another vacation planned in Oct in AKV and the CM told me to just say he is 3 to put him on the plan I would love to the same for BCV but then I will not be in compliance with the occupany so I am not sure what to do???    

I think for 3 young kids a 1 bdrm is enough room- we stayed at BWV last Oct and we could of easily had a sleeping bag, twin air mattress or a cot in place where the pack n play was.


----------



## Deb & Bill

llmurphy17 said:


> This may be slightly ot but I have a family of 5. I have a room booked for BCV and my son is under three so my occupancy is ok but my issue is that my son eats more than my 2 daughters and myself. I would really like to have him on the DDP since our last trip we spent triple the price that it would of cost to have him on the DDP. I have another vacation planned in Oct in AKV and the CM told me to just say he is 3 to put him on the plan I would love to the same for BCV but then I will not be in compliance with the occupany so I am not sure what to do???
> 
> I think for 3 young kids a 1 bdrm is enough room- we stayed at BWV last Oct and we could of easily had a sleeping bag, twin air mattress or a cot in place where the pack n play was.



If you are booking through DVC, they currently do allow five in a one bedroom villa.  But they don't provide any bedding or linens for the fifth person.  You will still only get four bath towels unless you bring some from home or purchase an extra towel package.  And DVC will not provide any cots or rollaway beds. 

I know what you are saying about the space being enough for five, but DVC has their occupancy rules based on fire safety.  Having enough exits for the number of people staying in the villas is very important should there be a fire. 

Good luck with your trip.


----------



## DebbieB

DVC has their occupancy rules based on the bedding.  They can't say a room can officially occupy 5 when they only have bedding for 4.    They will make an exception for 5, but you are on your own for the extra bedding space.


----------



## CarolAnnC

llmurphy17 said:


> This may be slightly ot but I have a family of 5. I have a room booked for BCV and my son is under three so my occupancy is ok but my issue is that my son eats more than my 2 daughters and myself. I would really like to have him on the DDP since our last trip we spent triple the price that it would of cost to have him on the DDP. I have another vacation planned in Oct in AKV and the CM told me to just say he is 3 to put him on the plan I would love to the same for BCV but then I will not be in compliance with the occupany so I am not sure what to do???
> 
> I think for 3 young kids a 1 bdrm is enough room- we stayed at BWV last Oct and we could of easily had a sleeping bag, twin air mattress or a cot in place where the pack n play was.



The only thing I would mention is that you may have to also pay for Park Tickets for your son if you state he is 3 years old.


----------



## castleri

CarolAnnC said:


> The only thing I would mention is that you may have to also pay for Park Tickets for your son if you state he is 3 years old.



Since the DDP is not connected to buying park tickets when staying on DVC points at a DVC resort it should not be an issue.


----------



## llmurphy17

castleri said:


> Since the DDP is not connected to buying park tickets when staying on DVC points at a DVC resort it should not be an issue.



We have ap's this year so we are ok.  Thanks for all the feedback.     I'm glad they allow 5 in a 1 bdrm I thought that when he turns 3 we would only be able to vacation at AKV.  And we also love BWV and BCV.


----------



## GoofysGal33850

pplasky said:


> I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults.  If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic.  They still will not provide extra linens.



'Officially' occupany is still 4/1. We can, and have always been able to, add 1 additional person as long as the member is aware that we will provide no extra bedding, linens, or utensils for the additional guest. Remember, as well, that keys will only be provided for those listed on the reservation.

If they have offically raised the occupancy levels, they have not communicated that to the advisors who interact daily with the members.


----------



## DisneyKidds

SalandJeff said:


> Hi.  I never knew this thread existed until I asked some questions about # of towels & pillows in a studio with 5 people on the planning board.
> 
> We have reservation for 4 adults & 1 child (5 y.o.) in a studio at BWV.  I have the reservation in hand and it says 5, I've called to make changes several times, and added the DDP and no one at member services has ever mentioned 5 people as a problem, issue, not allowed.
> 
> I have not read the entire thread but did see someone say they had a studio with a daybed.  Not sure at what resort.  Does anyone know if this is possible at BWV and do you have to specifically request the daybed?
> 
> Thanks.


For the life of me I can't figure out why discussions on occupancy are always so long winded.  Yeah, yeah, yeah, DVC can choose to change their interpretation at any time, but the reality of the current situation is EXTREMELY simple, regardless of how many people a unit "sleeps".

As to this poster's question, BWV is the only DVC location that has studios for which they will officially accept a reservation for 5 people where there isn't a child under the age of 3.  We've done it many times.  You request a "studio plus".  DVC takes the reservation for 5.  You have 5 people indicated on your confirmation as the party size.  You get room keys for all 5.  You can add the DDP for 5 people.  No need for anything in writing other than your official confirmation stating the reservation is for 5.  No need to worry that you'll be turned away when you get there.  No worries whatsoever.  Yes, the daybed in a "studio plus" is rather small (a little bigger than a bench, but the "mattress" is rather skimpy) but our daughter very much enjoyed sleeping on it at the age of 6, and she's tall for her age.  Heck, upon checkin you might not even get the unit with the daybed, as there are no guarantees, but you still get to check in and you still have an official party of 5 (with 5 room keys) regardless.  Them's the cold, hard facts (as of today) and I don't see how there can be any mystery surrounding the subject worthy of thousands of posts.

Other realities (as of today).....Member Services will accept a reservation for 5 in any 1 Br and a reservation for 9 in any 2 Br.  It appears that this is so long as there is a child (age doesn't matter) in the party.  What use is there in pointing out that contract materials state that such units sleep 5 or 8, respectively, when this is the undisputed reality (as of today, which could change......but I don't think will)?

For some reason people seem to thrive on complicating all this stuff, which is really rather simple.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DisneyKidds said:


> For the life of me I can't figure out why discussions on occupancy are always so long winded.  Yeah, yeah, yeah, DVC can choose to change their interpretation at any time, but the reality of the current situation is EXTREMELY simple, regardless of how many people a unit "sleeps".
> 
> As to this poster's question, BWV is the only DVC location that has studios for which they will officially accept a reservation for 5 people where there isn't a child under the age of 3.




Um, AKV also "officially" allows 5.  Also, ALL of the DVCs allow the 5 rule (even though the printed rule states 4) and they also all print out all 5 of the names on the reservation and print room keys for all 5, etc.  Not sure if your comments were intending to mean that MS allows 5 but won't give 5 room keys, etc.  They definitely give the 5 room keys and 5 names and so on.


----------



## DisneyKidds

3DisneyKids said:


> Um, AKV also "officially" allows 5.  Also, ALL of the DVCs allow the 5 rule (even though the printed rule states 4) and they also all print out all 5 of the names on the reservation and print room keys for all 5, etc.  Not sure if your comments were intending to mean that MS allows 5 but won't give 5 room keys, etc.  They definitely give the 5 room keys and 5 names and so on.


What's with the Um?

Keep your studios and 1 Br's straight.  All the resorts will allow 5 in a 1 Br.  Only BWV will allow 5 in a studio when the children are all over the age of three.  That's what my comments were intended to mean.


----------



## Bowen9475

Has anyone been able to book 5 in a 1BR at Vero Beach?


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

So then if AKV officially allows  in a 1br and 9 in a 2 br, will they allow 13 in a GV? It seems to me that they should.


----------



## tomandrobin

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> So then if AKV officially allows  in a 1br and 9 in a 2 br, will they allow 13 in a GV? It seems to me that they should.



They do allow 13, if one one the 13 people is under the age of 2 or 3.


----------



## Deb & Bill

tomandrobin said:


> They do allow 13, if one one the 13 people is under the age of 2 or 3.


Under the age of three.


----------



## tomandrobin

Deb & Bill said:


> Under the age of three.



Thanks, I knew it was one or the other, just was in too much of a hurry to look it up.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

tomandrobin said:


> They do allow 13, if one one the 13 people is under the age of 2 or 3.



Right. I knew about that. But it seems that there are now sleeping accommodations for 13 adults with the addition of the sleeper chair.

If you can fit 9 people plus a child under 3 in a 2 BR then why couldn't you have 4 more adults in a a 3 bedroom vacation home and thus 13 people plus a child under 3. The extra bedroom does sleep 4 after all.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Right. I knew about that. But it seems that there are now sleeping accommodations for 13 adults with the addition of the sleeper chair.
> 
> If you can fit 9 people plus a child under 3 in a 2 BR then why couldn't you have 4 more adults in a a 3 bedroom vacation home and thus 13 people plus a child under 3. The extra bedroom does sleep 4 after all.


Does the GV have a sleeper chair in it?  According to the new Vacation Planner, the GV at AKV only sleeps 12.  No sleeper chair showing up in the floor plan or description of the bedding.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Deb & Bill said:


> Does the GV have a sleeper chair in it?  According to the new Vacation Planner, the GV at AKV only sleeps 12.  No sleeper chair showing up in the floor plan or description of the bedding.



You are right that the sleeper chair is not mentioned in the description of the GV. But, in the new planner, the floor plan layout for the GV at AKV sure looks like it has the dotted outline for the sleeper chair in it to me. I don't think that my eyes are playing tricks on me. It's a little hard to see the dotted lines (they are faint) but they are there.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> You are right that the sleeper chair is not mentioned in the description of the GV. But, in the new planner, the floor plan layout for the GV at AKV sure looks like it has the dotted outline for the sleeper chair in it to me. I don't think that my eyes are playing tricks on me. It's a little hard to see the dotted lines (they are faint) but they are there.



I looked again and I think you are right, Rob.  Those faint lines are there.  The description of the one and two bedroom says a sleeper chair may also be available, but nothing in the description of the GV.  Funny, huh.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Thanks. At least you can confirm what I thought I saw with the sleeper chair in the GV! I'm wondering if anyone can confirm whether or not there is a sleeper chair in the GV?

Now to confuse things even more, when I looked on the member website at the floor layout for the GV at AKV, there is no sleeper chair included. In fact, the floor layout on the website is slightly different in a couple of ways from what is shown in the planner. No pool table, no sleeper chair, and a slightly different set up for the balcony furniture.


----------



## surfer_ed

How about 3 kids and 3 adults in a 1 bedroom.  Might be pushing it I think, but I also think a 2 bedrrom is too big. One of the kids is over 3 but just.

Ed


----------



## Dean

surfer_ed said:


> How about 3 kids and 3 adults in a 1 bedroom.  Might be pushing it I think, but I also think a 2 bedrrom is too big. One of the kids is over 3 but just.
> 
> Ed


DVC will not allow 6 in a 1 BR.  A two BR is the perfect size for 6 people and really more what they're aimed at, not 8.


----------



## surfer_ed

Yes, that is what I am thinking as well.  

Another question.  If you did have 5 in a Studio, seems like you can use the dinning plan, could you use ME for all 5 as well?


----------



## Twingle

It seems like 5 in a 1BR is apparently the "norm"?  This is so confusing to me, because anytime I've tried to book a 1BR with my family, I've ALWAYS been told I need a 2BR, that the occupancy rate is based on fire codes.

So, am I just connecting with CM's that are following what is in the planner, and it just depends on whom you speak with?  Because I've flat out been told numerous times, the last just being two weeks ago, that because we are a family of five with the children being over age 3 years, I MUST get a 2br.

Any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## CarolMN

Twingle said:


> It seems like 5 in a 1BR is apparently the "norm"?  This is so confusing to me, because anytime I've tried to book a 1BR with my family, I've ALWAYS been told I need a 2BR, that the occupancy rate is based on fire codes.
> 
> So, am I just connecting with CM's that are following what is in the planner, and it just depends on whom you speak with?  Because I've flat out been told numerous times, the last just being two weeks ago, that because we are a family of five with the children being over age 3 years, I MUST get a 2br.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!


MS is now "unofficially" allowing 5 persons in a 1 bedroom, even if one is over the age of 3.  No additional bedding or linens is provided for the 5th person and the CM should tell you that.  Some members bring an aero bed or something similar for the 5th person.    All 5 occupants will be listed on the reservation and get a key card.  DDP and ME are also available to them.

The 1 bedrooms at the AKV officially sleep 5.  A "sleep chair" in the living room is provided for the 5th person.

Sorry you were told something different.  If it happens again, either call back and talk to someone else or ask for a Supervisor.  You are the first to report being told no for the 1 bedrooms.  (But there have been several reports of CMs giving out bad info lately  - I suspect some need more training).

It is true that MS will NOT allow 5 in a *studio* unless the 5th is an infant under the age of 3.

CRO/WDWTC will not book more than 4 into a studio or a 1 bedroom (except at AKV.  But I don't think many of those have been made available to CRO/WDWTC for cash reservations.


----------



## Deb & Bill

It also means that you can't have 6 or 5 plus one in the one bedroom.  They will allow four plus one or five in the one bedroom.  They do not provide towels or bedding for the fifth person.  

I still have the feeling once Kidani Village opens that they could go back to only four plus one in the one bedroom.


----------



## Dean

surfer_ed said:


> Yes, that is what I am thinking as well.
> 
> Another question.  If you did have 5 in a Studio, seems like you can use the dinning plan, could you use ME for all 5 as well?


IF they will book 5 in a studio, you can get the DDP and Me.  But they rarely will do this any more.  While you'll here a lot about DVC's official  unofficial 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR, you will rarely hear that prior to this they WERE routinely allowing 5 in a studio, even 6 on occasion and 10 in a 2 BR, fortunately they have become more consistent in these areas.  While I still don't personally agree with DVC allowing 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR, I certainly appreciate the other changes and am glad they are now at least consistent for the most part in spite of Twingle's experiences to the contrary.  There will always be dishonest people that will go over, lie about it, take pets and say they're service animals, etc; but MS and sales doesn't need to contribute to these violations & overages as it makes it 100 times worse.


----------



## Twingle

CarolMN said:


> MS is now "unofficially" allowing 5 persons in a 1 bedroom, even if one is over the age of 3.  No additional bedding or linens is provided for the 5th person and the CM should tell you that.  Some members bring an aero bed or something similar for the 5th person.    All 5 occupants will be listed on the reservation and get a key card.  DDP and ME are also available to them.
> 
> The 1 bedrooms at the AKV officially sleep 5.  A "sleep chair" in the living room is provided for the 5th person.
> 
> Sorry you were told something different.  If it happens again, either call back and talk to someone else or ask for a Supervisor.  You are the first to report being told no for the 1 bedrooms.  (But there have been several reports of CMs giving out bad info lately  - I suspect some need more training).
> 
> It is true that MS will NOT allow 5 in a *studio* unless the 5th is an infant under the age of 3.
> 
> CRO/WDWTC will not book more than 4 into a studio or a 1 bedroom (except at AKV.  But I don't think many of those have been made available to CRO/WDWTC for cash reservations.



Thank you for your prompt reply.  I was trying to book a 1BR at either SSR or OKW for us, and I was told that no, no five in a 1BR.  Fire Codes are what dictates that.

We have the points to do the 2BR, and next time I want to try to book a 1BR, I'll see what I'm told, and then speak with a Supervisor if need be.

I just wish it was the same across the board - which would help out with much confusion on lots of different things.

Thanks again.


----------



## ranthony

> MS is now "unofficially" allowing 5 persons in a 1 bedroom, even if one is over the age of 3. No additional bedding or linens is provided for the 5th person and the CM should tell you that. Some members bring an aero bed or something similar for the 5th person. All 5 occupants will be listed on the reservation and get a key card.



Can anyone confirm if this is the "norm" at HHI or VB?


----------



## mommy2taylor

Ok, so now I have read postings since July enough to know this is touchy.  My original plan was a family suite at All Star music 520 square ft.  queen bed, queen pull out sofa and a pull out chair bed...
Here are the square ft of the villas
OKW - approx. 942 sq ft
BCV - approx. 726 sq ft
VWL - approx. 727 sq ft
BWV - approx. 712 sq ft
SSR - approx. 714 sq ft
AKV - Jambo House - Value 1 BR - approx. 629 sq ft
AKV - Jambo House - Standard 1 BR - approx. 710 sq ft
AKV - Kidani Village - approx. 807 sq ft

They have a king bed, and pull out queen.  

I KNOW we will be completely comfortable in any of these villas.  Our party is DH, Me DD -9, DD 6- and DS - just 4 (all of my kids are small for ages).  We are cosidering trying to buy points (which based on my research will be about $150 off cost wise)
MY QUESTIONS:
1. Is this party arrangement allowed in a 1BR (always, sometimes,never, depends who you talk to )
2.  If I book this will I have a problem with adding the DDP for 2 adults and 3 children?

3. am i asking something that is really frowned upon?

thank you for your time


----------



## TenThousandVolts

mommy2taylor said:


> ...
> MY QUESTIONS:
> 1. Is this party arrangement allowed in a 1BR (always, sometimes,never, depends who you talk to )


5 people over the age of 3 are OFFICIALLY allowed in a standard or higher 1br at AKV.  The same party will most likely be UNOFFICIALLY allowed in a 1br at the other DVC resorts- but they will not provide bedding/towels for the 5th person.


> 2.  If I book this will I have a problem with adding the DDP for 2 adults and 3 children?


If all 5 persons are on the reservation, they will allow you to get the DDp and use ME.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mommy2taylor said:


> ...MY QUESTIONS:
> 1. Is this party arrangement allowed in a 1BR (always, sometimes,never, depends who you talk to )
> 2.  If I book this will I have a problem with adding the DDP for 2 adults and 3 children?
> 3. am i asking something that is really frowned upon?
> ...



1.  It is currently allowed by DVC, but they could return to what the printed literature states - four in a one bedroom - except in the AKV one bedroom which can sleep five with the addition of the twin sleeper chair.  
2.  As long as they take your reservation AND they still offer DVC members the opportunity to purchase the DDP, you should be able to add it.  Unless they change the requirements for members.
3.  DVC currently allows five in a one bedroom, but they don't provide the bedding, towels, etc needed for the fifth person like TenThousandVolts states.  You'll have to provide them.  And you will not be able to get a rollaway.


----------



## mommy2taylor

ok that clears it up.  i suppose if they take the names and birthdays and make the reservation I am fine.  I have no issue with the beds/bedding/towels.  thank you!


----------



## twinme

I have been kindly directed here for sleeping 5 in a one bedroom . I dislike any duplicity so if a fifth person does join us, should we call the DVC and add the name to our reservation. I am new to this, and don;t want to lose my reserv.either.! I have the idea about linens and such, no worries there. Just want a key for all. thanks


----------



## Chuck S

Absolutely call and add the fifth name, or else that person would not be given a room key, and would not be allowed to participate in EMH, room charging, or other WDW/DVC resort perks.


----------



## ChelleinNC

mommy2taylor said:


> I KNOW we will be completely comfortable in any of these villas.  Our party is DH, Me DD -9, DD 6- and DS - just 4 (all of my kids are small for ages).  We are cosidering trying to buy points (which based on my research will be about $150 off cost wise)
> MY QUESTIONS:
> 1. Is this party arrangement allowed in a 1BR (always, sometimes,never, depends who you talk to )
> 2.  If I book this will I have a problem with adding the DDP for 2 adults and 3 children?
> 
> 3. am i asking something that is really frowned upon?
> 
> thank you for your time



Just wanted to mention that pretty soon you'll be a party of 3 adults & 2 children as your DD9 is almost a Disney adult   Shouldn't make a difference on the room, but it will with the DDP.


----------



## dtheboys

This is personal to me....When we bought the guide sold me DVC knowing I was a family of 5........ALL 5 of us was there when we toured, bought, and signed the papers.....
It was VERY clear to the guide that we would be staying in a STUDIO during and for ALL of our trips........the guide NEVER mentioned anything about limits in the studio........


----------



## Deb & Bill

dtheboys said:


> This is personal to me....When we bought the guide sold me DVC knowing I was a family of 5........ALL 5 of us was there when we toured, bought, and signed the papers.....
> It was VERY clear to the guide that we would be staying in a STUDIO during and for ALL of our trips........the guide NEVER mentioned anything about limits in the studio........



That's why you read the fine print before signing on the dotted line.  All the sales literature states four in a one bedroom or studio.  DVC Guides (especially the less experienced ones) are notorious for stretching the truth to get the sale.  

twinme:  Don't forget, you will not get any additional bedding or linens for the fifth person should they decide to join you on the trip.  No rollaways.  You will need to pay for any extra towels you require for the fifth person.  UNLESS, you are staying in an AKV one bedroom (non-Value villa) which will legally sleep five with the fifth person sleeping in the twin sized sleeper chair in the living room.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

mommy2taylor said:


> I KNOW we will be completely comfortable in any of these villas.  Our party is DH, Me DD -9, DD 6- and DS - just 4 (all of my kids are small for ages).  We are cosidering trying to buy points (which based on my research will be about $150 off cost wise)
> MY QUESTIONS:
> 1. Is this party arrangement allowed in a 1BR (always, sometimes,never, depends who you talk to )
> 2.  If I book this will I have a problem with adding the DDP for 2 adults and 3 children?
> 
> 3. am i asking something that is really frowned upon?
> 
> thank you for your time





My family is a very similar make up to yours (3 kids ages 8, 6, and 5) and we always stay in a 1-BR and are always comfortable.  We have never had any issue booking...and we usually do the DDP.  Not an issue, not even once.  As others have said, MS "unofficially" allows this.  We go about 3 times per year.

Whether or not this is something that is frowned upon...umm...yes and no.  There are those here on the DIS that are staunch "by the rules" folks...the POS says 4 in a 1 BR, then it should be 4 in a 1 BR period.  There are others who say...if it's OK with MS, it's ok with me.

Clearly, DVC execs saw this as a real need issue, as Kidani 1 BRs will now "legally" sleep 5.  It remains to be seen what will happen once Kidani is open...will DVC say if you have 5 in 1 BR then you must be at AKV?  Otherwise it is a 2 BR at other resorts?     Time will tell.

Good luck and I hope you have a great vacation!


----------



## Dean

dtheboys said:


> This is personal to me....When we bought the guide sold me DVC knowing I was a family of 5........ALL 5 of us was there when we toured, bought, and signed the papers.....
> It was VERY clear to the guide that we would be staying in a STUDIO during and for ALL of our trips........the guide NEVER mentioned anything about limits in the studio........


DVC guides are among the best in the business.  Ultimately though they get paid for selling timeshares.  At the time you bought DVC was likely allowing 5 in a studio, they were until around the fall of 2001 or so.  In order to support any contractual issues you'd have to have direct proof they specifically misled you, not just that they didn't correct your misperceptions.  That proof would have to be written or video to hold up in court.  The legal paperwork clearly says a studio is for 4 people and the product understanding checklist that you sign clearly spells it out.


----------



## todd222222

Let me get his straight.....

no Studios sleep 5 person over 3....either officially or unofficially when booked thru MS


----------



## tomandrobin

todd222222 said:


> Let me get his straight.....
> 
> no Studios sleep 5 person over 3....either officially or unofficially when booked thru MS



Correct


----------



## todd222222

tomandrobin said:


> Correct



So if you do have 5 people in a studio what happens if you get caught?  Do people get caught?


----------



## tjkraz

todd222222 said:


> So if you do have 5 people in a studio what happens if you get caught?  Do people get caught?



Since I've never done it, I can't comment on whether people get caught or what would happen.  But I can tell you this:

* They will not issue room keys for more than 4 guests.  Every guest (including toddlers) must present a room key in their name in order to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.

* You can't buy the dining plan for anyone not listed on the reservation.  

* The resort will not provide any rollaway beds or other temporary sleeping accommodations.  Most DVC Studio rooms have one queen-sized bed plus a full-sized sofabed.  

* The resort will not provide any additional towels or washcloths.  A Studio is stocked with 4 of each.


----------



## tomandrobin

todd222222 said:


> So if you do have 5 people in a studio what happens if you get caught?  Do people get caught?



Never tried it, never will. Only OKW has two beds in the studio, the rest have one bed a sleep sofa. 

A studio with 2 people is comfortable, 3 gets crowded, 5 would have to be ridiculously tight. 

You can't check-in with 5 people.


----------



## CarolMN

tjkraz said:


> Since I've never done it, I can't comment on whether people get caught or what would happen.  But I can tell you this:
> 
> * They will not issue room keys for more than 4 guests.  Every guest (including toddlers) must present a room key in their name in order to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.
> 
> * You can't buy the dining plan for anyone not listed on the reservation.
> 
> * The resort will not provide any rollaway beds or other temporary sleeping accommodations.  Most DVC Studio rooms have one queen-sized bed plus a full-sized sofabed.
> 
> * The resort will not provide any additional towels or washcloths.  A Studio is stocked with 4 of each.



It's also a problem if you plan to use Magical Express.


----------



## bpmorley

todd222222 said:


> So if you do have 5 people in a studio what happens if you get caught?  Do people get caught?



We stayed 5 in a studio once.  I told the girl at the front desk at check-in and she never said anything but welcome home.  We all got a room key,used the DME & DDP.  I probably won't do it again.  We were trying to get a 1bdr, but they didn't have any available @ BCV on that visit.


----------



## todd222222

What about BWV...I found this on all ears net:



> Studio with Daybed: - Includes everything in the Studio room plus a five-foot daybed. Per Disney, this Studio with Daybed will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child who will fit in the daybed, plus one child under the age of three in a crib".



Is this bookable?  Can I reserve this?


----------



## CarolMN

todd222222 said:


> What about BWV...I found this on all ears net:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this bookable?  Can I reserve this?


No, it is only a request.  MS will not take a reservation for 5 for a studio.  

The info on AllEars is outdated.   We used to be able to reserve a dedicated studio at BWV (the dedicated units are the ones with the daybed and they were also known as "studio plus" units).  It's been some time since MS allowed 5 in a studio at the BWV, so I suspect those that say it can be done have not done it recently.

FWIW, that day bed is a Parson's Bench.  Calling it a daybed is a BIG stretch.  The cushion is hard and narrow.  I wouldn't plan on even a small child using it for a bed  - I'd be concerned the child would roll off unless he/she slept all night without moving an inch.  But that's my opinion.  Yours may differ.


----------



## todd222222

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## austin&pipermom

I have a question. We are staying in AKV in a value 2 br. There is 6 adults, two kids and one under 3. The rest of our family is staying at a friends house. Will there be a problem if they come to our room during our afternoon breaks/or our free days. I do not want to make anyone mad or not do anything we are not supposed to do. Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

austin&pipermom said:


> I have a question. We are staying in AKV in a value 2 br. There is 6 adults, two kids and one under 3. The rest of our family is staying at a friends house. Will there be a problem if they come to our room during our afternoon breaks/or our free days. I do not want to make anyone mad or not do anything we are not supposed to do. Thanks.



It shouldn't be a problem to have day guests. They _may_ not be able to use the pool, though, if the resort is crowded and they are checking IDs.


----------



## Deb & Bill

austin&pipermom said:


> I have a question. We are staying in AKV in a value 2 br. There is 6 adults, two kids and one under 3. The rest of our family is staying at a friends house. Will there be a problem if they come to our room during our afternoon breaks/or our free days. I do not want to make anyone mad or not do anything we are not supposed to do. Thanks.



I'm sure it would be okay for them to visit your room, but unless they are guests at the resort, they would not be able to use the pool.  Also, if you are on Concierge level, they should not visit the Concierge lounge unless they are Concierge guests staying in your room.


----------



## lisareniff

austin&pipermom said:


> I have a question. We are staying in AKV in a value 2 br. There is 6 adults, two kids and one under 3. The rest of our family is staying at a friends house. Will there be a problem if they come to our room during our afternoon breaks/or our free days. I do not want to make anyone mad or not do anything we are not supposed to do. Thanks.



The only problem I see is that they may not fit!


----------



## Mtnman44

No one is going to give a rat's behind if you have one extra person above the standard number in the room, you just won't get extra towels, bedding, or an extra key card that gets you admission to the "most crowded resort of the day" otherwise known as "extra magic hours".

I'd be shocked if there was any kind of problem with ME, especially since DVC has no problem booking reservatons for +1 groups. 



todd222222 said:


> So if you do have 5 people in a studio what happens if you get caught?  Do people get caught?


----------



## westjones

In June 2006 we booked 5 in a studio at BWV with a request for the daybed (which we got--but they said we might not, and I asked if we could just bring a sleeping bag and be assigned to a regular room if the daybed room wasn't available and they said yes).

Everyone got a KTTW, and all 5 were listed on the reservation.  I wasn't in the room, it was for grandparents, aunt, niece (14) and nephew (6).

My nepher slept on the daybed all week and he didn't seem to mind.  He was so tired he would have fell asleep anywhere.

This year we are taking them again, but this time we have a 2BR at BCV booked for the 9 of us.  We are bringing an air matress for my nephew this time).

I would just call MS and ask if I were you, then you will know for sure.

Good Luck!
DJ


----------



## mykidsintow

Oh wow!  I had no idea this was such a hot topic.  I don't mean to ruffle feathers.  I can totally see 5 o 6 adults in a studio is way too much.  However, I think some of us look at our time at Disney much differently.  

While some families want to use the resort and relax watching tv while their kids are asleep or put to bed at 8pm, still other families just use the room strictly to sleep and everyone crashes out pretty hard.  No laying around the room so space isn't as much of an issue.

In our family situation we are a family of 4.  However, our special needs 4 yr old will *only* sleep between my husband and myself whenever we travel.  Her service dog is always in a corner right beside the head of the bed, as he can alert should she have breathing issues.  She is a teeny 22 lbs at 4 yrs (think size of 18 month old).  I guess it doesn't matter how many bedrooms we have.  Our last trip to DIS we stayed at POLY.  We had 5 in the room (which is allowed).  My husband and myself slept with our daughter (as always), my son, 6, slept on the chair with the ottoman and his blankets (his choice).  We had an adult alone in a queen bed and still an open futon.  So while that room was allowed 5, I could easily see our family fitting 7 in a pinch.  While families with teens or more adults that would just be absurd.  

I guess this goes back to us being accepting.  Each family is different.  I can use all the adults we can posibly fit into our room to help with my 2 very special children and the service dog, especially in the pool or at parks.  Its nice to be able to fit an "extra" person so my husband and myself just get a chance to *breathe*.   We often have extra children as we do foster care and host children from Africa here in teh US for Medical treatment.  Oh to see their eyes sparkle when they have come from poverty in their home land and stand at the base of the castle!  Its is truely an amazing time!  Time that we would would not get to share with them if there weren't sometimes exceptions.  (I can post pics of our trip in 06 where we took our host Daughter from Ghana to Disney with us..... AMAZNG TRIP!  I should say it would be a huge improvement for her to sleep on carpet over just a dist floor in her home hut with no blankets)

I guess its good to hear there is some flexibility since we will be booking our first DVC reservations very soon!!!  Hopefully we will be able to sleep 5 and I can bring a extra set of hands, or an extra special little person that needs some TLC while healing their hearts and/or bodies.  

Thanks for extra understanding and acceptance of the various situations!


----------



## Deb & Bill

mykidsintow said:


> Oh wow!  I had no idea this was such a hot topic.  I don't mean to ruffle feathers.  I can totally see 5 o 6 adults in a studio is way too much.  However, I think some of us look at our time at Disney much differently.  ...I guess its good to hear there is some flexibility since we will be booking our first DVC reservations very soon!!!  Hopefully we will be able to sleep 5 and I can bring a extra set of hands, or an extra special little person that needs some TLC while healing their hearts and/or bodies.
> 
> Thanks for extra understanding and acceptance of the various situations!



It's not our understanding that you need.  DVC sets the rules and states them in the Public Offering Statement.  AKV has one bedroom villas that will sleep five with the extra sleeping chair.  Or the two bedroom at most DVC resorts will sleep eight.  All the other one bedrooms are supposed to only sleep four and DVC will not provide extra bedding or linens.


----------



## Dean

mykidsintow said:


> Oh wow!  I had no idea this was such a hot topic.  I don't mean to ruffle feathers.  I can totally see 5 o 6 adults in a studio is way too much.  However, I think some of us look at our time at Disney much differently.
> 
> While some families want to use the resort and relax watching tv while their kids are asleep or put to bed at 8pm, still other families just use the room strictly to sleep and everyone crashes out pretty hard.  No laying around the room so space isn't as much of an issue.
> 
> In our family situation we are a family of 4.  However, our special needs 4 yr old will *only* sleep between my husband and myself whenever we travel.  Her service dog is always in a corner right beside the head of the bed, as he can alert should she have breathing issues.  She is a teeny 22 lbs at 4 yrs (think size of 18 month old).  I guess it doesn't matter how many bedrooms we have.  Our last trip to DIS we stayed at POLY.  We had 5 in the room (which is allowed).  My husband and myself slept with our daughter (as always), my son, 6, slept on the chair with the ottoman and his blankets (his choice).  We had an adult alone in a queen bed and still an open futon.  So while that room was allowed 5, I could easily see our family fitting 7 in a pinch.  While families with teens or more adults that would just be absurd.
> 
> I guess this goes back to us being accepting.  Each family is different.  I can use all the adults we can posibly fit into our room to help with my 2 very special children and the service dog, especially in the pool or at parks.  Its nice to be able to fit an "extra" person so my husband and myself just get a chance to *breathe*.   We often have extra children as we do foster care and host children from Africa here in teh US for Medical treatment.  Oh to see their eyes sparkle when they have come from poverty in their home land and stand at the base of the castle!  Its is truely an amazing time!  Time that we would would not get to share with them if there weren't sometimes exceptions.  (I can post pics of our trip in 06 where we took our host Daughter from Ghana to Disney with us..... AMAZNG TRIP!  I should say it would be a huge improvement for her to sleep on carpet over just a dist floor in her home hut with no blankets)
> 
> I guess its good to hear there is some flexibility since we will be booking our first DVC reservations very soon!!!  Hopefully we will be able to sleep 5 and I can bring a extra set of hands, or an extra special little person that needs some TLC while healing their hearts and/or bodies.
> 
> Thanks for extra understanding and acceptance of the various situations!


There are other factors besides fire codes and personal family needs.  There are things like parking spaces, unit maint (higher with more people), pool facilities and availability, etc along those lines.  I doubt any of us have an issue with a family of 5 with children in a 1 BR, the question is if you don't stick to the rules, where do you draw the line, the answer is there isn't another place to do so fairly and consistently.  Is 5 teens or young adults OK for grade night for example.


----------



## llmurphy17

Does anyone know how HHI is with the occupancy rules.  We are a family of 5 and I would like to stay in a 1bdrm or studio.  Thanks,


----------



## Chuck S

Unless one person is under 3 yo, a studio is probably out at DVC locatons.  Member Services does seem to be allowing 5 in one bedrooms everywhere, bit is not supplying the additional bedding, except at AKV where there is the pull out sofa AND pull out sleep chair.


----------



## Deb & Bill

llmurphy17 said:


> Does anyone know how HHI is with the occupancy rules.  We are a family of 5 and I would like to stay in a 1bdrm or studio.  Thanks,



Same as all the other DVC resorts.  4 in a studio or one bedroom, plus one under the age of three.  8 in a two bedroom.  12 in a GV.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

llmurphy17 said:


> Does anyone know how HHI is with the occupancy rules.  We are a family of 5 and I would like to stay in a 1bdrm or studio.  Thanks,



We are a family of 5 going to hhi in a 1bdrm.  It was not a problem reserving a 1bdrm for 5- but like the other resorts, they let me know they would only provide towels and bedding for 4.


----------



## podsnel

TenThousandVolts said:


> We are a family of 5 going to hhi in a 1bdrm.  It was not a problem reserving a 1bdrm for 5- but like the other resorts, they let me know they would only provide towels and bedding for 4.



Thank-you for posting- this is good to know.  We will have 9 of us in a 2bdrm there- 4 adults, 5 kids, and the youngest is just 3 .  He is still small enough for a packnplay.


----------



## Disney Devoted Daddy

OK I can't believe this thread got so big.

ON my end I have talked with DVC QA rep, Disney Resort Reservations Rep and BOTH have said there is no problem with booking 5 in a Studio at all Disney Resorts.

I will book 2 adults and 3 children.  They didn't specify ages.

I will go by their confirmation and use Studio on trip #1 and 1 BR on Trip #2 each year.

That is huge!!


----------



## 5 for WDW

Disney Devoted Daddy said:


> OK I can't believe this thread got so big.
> 
> ON my end I have talked with DVC QA rep, Disney Resort Reservations Rep and BOTH have said there is no problem with booking 5 in a Studio at all Disney Resorts.
> 
> I will book 2 adults and 3 children.  They didn't specify ages.
> 
> I will go by their confirmation and use Studio on trip #1 and 1 BR on Trip #2 each year.
> 
> That is huge!!




We are a family of 5 as well. We have been told from the beginning that we could stay in a one bedroom with no extra bedding. 
We were told specifically that we could not stay in a studio since our daughter, our youngest, is over 3. We prefer the one bedroom so it would not be an issue for us.

Is there anyway you can get that in writing?? I would be nervous since there are SO many different answers to this question from Member Services. I am not trying to be a downer...I just know I have heard and read many different answers to this question.


----------



## llmurphy17

TenThousandVolts said:


> We are a family of 5 going to hhi in a 1bdrm.  It was not a problem reserving a 1bdrm for 5- but like the other resorts, they let me know they would only provide towels and bedding for 4.



Thanks that's what I was hoping.  Do you bring an air mattress or use a sleeping bag????     My son will be 3 when we go to HHI and he will sleep on anything as long as he has his blue blanket .


----------



## llmurphy17

Disney Devoted Daddy said:


> OK I can't believe this thread got so big.
> 
> ON my end I have talked with DVC QA rep, Disney Resort Reservations Rep and BOTH have said there is no problem with booking 5 in a Studio at all Disney Resorts.
> 
> I will book 2 adults and 3 children.  They didn't specify ages.
> 
> I will go by their confirmation and use Studio on trip #1 and 1 BR on Trip #2 each year.
> 
> That is huge!!



WOW this is great news!!!! I love the point values for studios but I have to say I don't  know if my family can survive in a studio    But it is nice to have the choice, especially when you have 3 young children.


----------



## Disney Devoted Daddy

I guess when you plan your vacation and reserve your "studio" and you name all in your party and they do not refuse to accept the reservation, that would be your "in writing" guarantee.  

I know there have been many different "opinions" to the final rule, but it seems every Disney Rep I talk to states it is OK to bring 5 into a studio.

Good Luck to us all I guess.


----------



## MouseFan71

Can someone tell me what beds are in a studio?  Do they have 2 full/queen beds or just one queen and a sleeper sofa?  Thanks.


----------



## Chuck S

MouseFan71 said:


> Can someone tell me what beds are in a studio?  Do they have 2 full/queen beds or just one queen and a sleeper sofa?  Thanks.




Studios have a queen bed and full sleeper sofa, except for OKW. OKW has two real queen beds.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Disney Devoted Daddy said:


> I guess when you plan your vacation and reserve your "studio" and you name all in your party and they do not refuse to accept the reservation, that would be your "in writing" guarantee.
> 
> I know there have been many different "opinions" to the final rule, but it seems every Disney Rep I talk to states it is OK to bring 5 into a studio.
> 
> Good Luck to us all I guess.



I guess these "Disney Reps" don't read the literature you get when you buy either.  Studios only sleep four plus one under the age of three.


----------



## Dean

Disney Devoted Daddy said:


> OK I can't believe this thread got so big.
> 
> ON my end I have talked with DVC QA rep, Disney Resort Reservations Rep and BOTH have said there is no problem with booking 5 in a Studio at all Disney Resorts.
> 
> I will book 2 adults and 3 children.  They didn't specify ages.
> 
> I will go by their confirmation and use Studio on trip #1 and 1 BR on Trip #2 each year.
> 
> That is huge!!



Disney has been fairly consistent in the last few years not allowing 5 officially in a studio unless one were a younger child.  Don't be surprised if you get a different answer when you call to reserve in the future.  "But someone else said it was OK", would not be a value dispute in this situation IMO.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

ok so if I have 2 A and 3 C ages 4,6 and 9 and staying in a 1 bd villa...they will allow that but only give us towels and stuff for 4 people? also, Im a person who needs like 4 pillows just for myself...can you request them like you can in the hotels? Is this something I would need to do upon making reservation or could it wait till we get there?


----------



## Deb & Bill

disneegrl4eva said:


> ok so if I have 2 A and 3 C ages 4,6 and 9 and staying in a 1 bd villa...they will allow that but only give us towels and stuff for 4 people? also, Im a person who needs like 4 pillows just for myself...can you request them like you can in the hotels? Is this something I would need to do upon making reservation or could it wait till we get there?


The king sized bed will have four standard pillows on it (no king sized pillows).  There will be two additional pillows for the sleeper sofa.  They may or may not provide you extra pillows.  But they will not provide extra sheets, rollaways, cots, towels.  You'll get four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

> Thanks that's what I was hoping. Do you bring an air mattress or use a sleeping bag????  My son will be 3 when we go to HHI and he will sleep on anything as long as he has his blue blanket .


We are bringing an air mattress and a sleeping bag- not sure if we will even need the air mattress.


----------



## disneyfanfamily

Okay..I started doing some research on this.  We are thinking that next summer we might want to try to rent points for our WDW vacation.  Thought about doing a split stay - POR or 2 rooms at value AND a DVC resort.

Sounds like you can have 5 in a 1 bedroom (no bedding, towels given for 5th person) IF you can find a renter who would be willing to rent to you with the specification of it being 5 in a room.  Is that correct?

Also...does this have any affect on the EMH's?  I know that the AK resort has the 5 option, which I do like, but just trying to keep all options open.  It would, of course, save me a little money to rent at a cheaper DVC.  Just trying to get everything straight before the time comes to start looking to rent.


----------



## dianeschlicht

disneyfanfamily said:


> Okay..I started doing some research on this.  We are thinking that next summer we might want to try to rent points for our WDW vacation.  Thought about doing a split stay - POR or 2 rooms at value AND a DVC resort.
> 
> Sounds like you can have 5 in a 1 bedroom (no bedding, towels given for 5th person) IF you can find a renter who would be willing to rent to you with the specification of it being 5 in a room.  Is that correct?
> 
> Also...does this have any affect on the EMH's?  I know that the AK resort has the 5 option, which I do like, but just trying to keep all options open.  It would, of course, save me a little money to rent at a cheaper DVC.  Just trying to get everything straight before the time comes to start looking to rent.



Member services will allow 5 without extra bedding and towels, and you can rent an extra towel pack for $6 when you check in.  Don't forget that OKW has that big laundry room in each  1 bedroom too, so throwing towels in the washer and dryer daily is not an issue if you MUST have a fresh towel every day.  We usually just throw them in the dryer to freshen them.  Also, the OKW laundry room makes a great little bedroom for a small child on an air matress or the cushions from the sofa.


----------



## disneyfanfamily

dianeschlicht said:


> Member services will allow 5 without extra bedding and towels, and you can rent an extra towel pack for $6 when you check in.  Don't forget that OKW has that big laundry room in each  1 bedroom too, so throwing towels in the washer and dryer daily is not an issue if you MUST have a fresh towel every day.  We usually just throw them in the dryer to freshen them.  Also, the OKW laundry room makes a great little bedroom for a small child on an air matress or the cushions from the sofa.



Thank you for the response.  What about EMH?  I am assuming since all 5 would be on the reservation, that there would be not issue with that also.

We cannot get our dates set until the end of January.  Will that be TOO long to wait to try and rent for someone for either the first of July or the first of August?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Everyone on the reservation will get extra magic hours, because each person will have a "key" with their name on it.  That's how EMH is facilitated.


----------



## gingermouse17

subscribing


----------



## Deb & Bill

gingermouse17 said:


> subscribing



If you want to subscribe to a thread, all you need to do is click on Thread tools and select subscribe.  You don't need to post to a thread if all you want to do is read it.


----------



## gingermouse17

Deb & Bill said:


> If you want to subscribe to a thread, all you need to do is click on Thread tools and select subscribe.  You don't need to post to a thread if all you want to do is read it.




Thanks- I had no idea that I could subscribe that easily.


----------



## n2mm

Instead of asking here, I called MS and asked about our upcoming trip.  We have 4 adults and 2 babies and asked about a one bedroom and was told no problem at all.  Since neither baby needs extra linens or pillows our sleeping arrangements are no problem.  The 2 year old in the king bed with the folks and 10 month old in the p-n-p.  I wasn't even going to book a 1 bedroom and was going to stay with 2 studios, but MS convinced me that there was no problem in our arrangements.  Sharing one bathroom is a negative, but having the kitchen is a positive.  We do plan to buy an extra towel package -- which we've done in the past.


----------



## punkin413

question for you DVC experts!  i'm sure this has been asked before but honestly i don't have time to read all 110 pages (i wish i did!  )

DH and i are renting points for a studio at SSR for 6 nights in april.  my best friend, her DH and their 2-almost-3-year-old have decided to drive down and join us for the pirate and princess party on our last night.  we will be at MK when they arrive (around noon).  they won't be joining us until later that day since they're only buying tickets for the P&PP, no regular park tickets.  the plan (hopefully) is for me to leave them a room key at the front desk that morning, then they will arrive around lunchtime, get the key from the front desk, go to the room and do whatever they want to around the resort until it's time to meet us at MK.  it's only 1 night.  if it was more than that, i would insist that they get their own room because 4 adults + 1 child in a studio wouldn't be my idea of a good time!  anyway, are we allowed to have 5 people (1 being a toddler) in a studio???


----------



## Dean

punkin413 said:


> question for you DVC experts!  i'm sure this has been asked before but honestly i don't have time to read all 110 pages (i wish i did!  )
> 
> DH and i are renting points for a studio at SSR for 6 nights in april.  my best friend, her DH and their 2-almost-3-year-old have decided to drive down and join us for the pirate and princess party on our last night.  we will be at MK when they arrive (around noon).  they won't be joining us until later that day since they're only buying tickets for the P&PP, no regular park tickets.  the plan (hopefully) is for me to leave them a room key at the front desk that morning, then they will arrive around lunchtime, get the key from the front desk, go to the room and do whatever they want to around the resort until it's time to meet us at MK.  it's only 1 night.  if it was more than that, i would insist that they get their own room because 4 adults + 1 child in a studio wouldn't be my idea of a good time!  anyway, are we allowed to have 5 people (1 being a toddler) in a studio???


Yes, that's within the rules.  The only catch is if you're getting the DDP, you'll have to get it for all for the entire time.


----------



## dianeschlicht

punkin413 said:


> question for you DVC experts!  i'm sure this has been asked before but honestly i don't have time to read all 110 pages (i wish i did!  )
> 
> DH and i are renting points for a studio at SSR for 6 nights in april.  my best friend, her DH and their 2-almost-3-year-old have decided to drive down and join us for the pirate and princess party on our last night.  we will be at MK when they arrive (around noon).  they won't be joining us until later that day since they're only buying tickets for the P&PP, no regular park tickets.  the plan (hopefully) is for me to leave them a room key at the front desk that morning, then they will arrive around lunchtime, get the key from the front desk, go to the room and do whatever they want to around the resort until it's time to meet us at MK.  it's only 1 night.  if it was more than that, i would insist that they get their own room because 4 adults + 1 child in a studio wouldn't be my idea of a good time!  anyway, are we allowed to have 5 people (1 being a toddler) in a studio???



The stated occupancy for a studio is 4 adults plus 1 child *under* age 3.  Frankly, I would NOT want to have two adults sleeping on the pull out double sleep sofa, and even less want 4 adults plus a child sharing 1 bathroom.


----------



## punkin413

Dean said:


> Yes, that's within the rules.  The only catch is if you're getting the DDP, you'll have to get it for all for the entire time.



nope, we're not getting the DDP.  i have an annual pass this year so i'm gonna get the DDE card instead!  thanks!   



dianeschlicht said:


> The stated occupancy for a studio is 4 adults plus 1 child *under* age 3.  Frankly, I would NOT want to have two adults sleeping on the pull out double sleep sofa, and even less want 4 adults plus a child sharing 1 bathroom.



i agree, but for one night i think we can manage, especially since we're checking out the next morning.  i'd rather be kinda crowded for a 12-hour period and have my friends with me than to not have them there at all.


----------



## Iluvmickeymouse!

Hello!  I have a question for you all......I am helping a friend who is not too Disney inclined with their family trip in November.  After giving them their off and on site options they have decided to stay on site.  There are 8 adults and 3 kids, 7, 4, & 3.  What would be the best arrangements for them?  A 2-bedroom and a studio at OKW?  Could they request that the studio be near the 2-bed?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chuck S

Iluvmickeymouse! said:


> Hello!  I have a question for you all......I am helping a friend who is not too Disney inclined with their family trip in November.  After giving them their off and on site options they have decided to stay on site.  There are 8 adults and 3 kids, 7, 4, & 3.  What would be the best arrangements for them?  A 2-bedroom and a studio at OKW?  Could they request that the studio be near the 2-bed?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Yes, you can request the studio be near the two bedroom.  It will probably be in the same building, but we have occasionally had units in two different building, like Bldg 28 & 29.  Still nearby enough to be convenient.


----------



## Anjelica

We "may" be dragging my brother along with us for our upcoming Disneyworld trip.  Right now we have a studio for 4 nights and then we are moving over to a 2 bedroom villa for 5 nights as we have some friends joining us.  My family consists of husband, daughter (4), son (1) and me while the other family consists of wife, husband, son (5) and daughter (2).  I have read that studio occupancy is 4 plus 1 child under the age of 3.  

My question is this - would it be tight for 3 adults, 1 child and 1 infant in a studio for 4 nights?  I know for the two bedroom villa we will have a lot more room.

Finally - and this probably needs to be asked on the restaurant board but if we need to add my brother, last minute, to the DDP do we really have to do it 7+ or more days out (the current ressies have DDP for both families)?  While under normal circumstances this isn't an issue but my brother may not know until 2-5 days before coming home when he is flying out (He's up in Mosul Iraq in the Army).  I didn't know if there are any exceptions made due to his current military status and the fact that we can't really plan for the exact date he comes back until 2-5 days before hand.


----------



## Chuck S

Anjelica said:


> We "may" be dragging my brother along with us for our upcoming Disneyworld trip.  Right now we have a studio for 4 nights and then we are moving over to a 2 bedroom villa for 5 nights as we have some friends joining us.  My family consists of husband, daughter (4), son (1) and me while the other family consists of wife, husband, son (5) and daughter (2).  I have read that studio occupancy is 4 plus 1 child under the age of 3.
> 
> My question is this - would it be tight for 3 adults, 1 child and 1 infant in a studio for 4 nights?  I know for the two bedroom villa we will have a lot more room.
> 
> Finally - and this probably needs to be asked on the restaurant board but if we need to add my brother, last minute, to the DDP do we really have to do it 7+ or more days out (the current ressies have DDP for both families)?  While under normal circumstances this isn't an issue but my brother may not know until 2-5 days before coming home when he is flying out (He's up in Mosul Iraq in the Army).  I didn't know if there are any exceptions made due to his current military status and the fact that we can't really plan for the exact date he comes back until 2-5 days before hand.




A studio for 3 adult, 1 child and 1 infant will be tight, but do-able, especially sharing one bathroom.

Since the DDP is already lnked into the room reservation, all you actually have to do is add your brothers name to the existing reservation...and you can do that almost anytime prior to arrival.


----------



## Anjelica

Chuck S said:


> A studio for 3 adult, 1 child and 1 infant will be tight, but do-able, especially sharing one bathroom.
> 
> Since the DDP is already lnked into the room reservation, all you actually have to do is add your brothers name to the existing reservation...and you can do that almost anytime prior to arrival.



Cool - so even if we add him just 2-3 days before the actual vacation date it will be ok?


----------



## Chuck S

Anjelica said:


> Cool - so even if we add him just 2-3 days before the actual vacation date it will be ok?



It should be, since you don't pay for the DVC version of DDP until you arrive at the resort.


----------



## Anjelica

Chuck S said:


> It should be, since you don't pay for the DVC version of DDP until you arrive at the resort.



Thank you !!!!  As always you guys are helpful and fast in responses.


----------



## bpmorley

Anjelica said:


> We "may" be dragging my brother along with us for our upcoming Disneyworld trip.  Right now we have a studio for 4 nights and then we are moving over to a 2 bedroom villa for 5 nights as we have some friends joining us.  My family consists of husband, daughter (4), son (1) and me while the other family consists of wife, husband, son (5) and daughter (2).  I have read that studio occupancy is 4 plus 1 child under the age of 3.
> 
> My question is this - would it be tight for 3 adults, 1 child and 1 infant in a studio for 4 nights?  I know for the two bedroom villa we will have a lot more room.
> 
> Finally - and this probably needs to be asked on the restaurant board but if we need to add my brother, last minute, to the DDP do we really have to do it 7+ or more days out (the current ressies have DDP for both families)?  While under normal circumstances this isn't an issue but my brother may not know until 2-5 days before coming home when he is flying out (He's up in Mosul Iraq in the Army).  I didn't know if there are any exceptions made due to his current military status and the fact that we can't really plan for the exact date he comes back until 2-5 days before hand.



It will be a little tight.  We did 4 adults & a 6yo in a studio.  It was tight but bearable.  Hopefully you plan on spending alot of time in your room


----------



## Anjelica

bpmorley said:


> It will be a little tight.  We did 4 adults & a 6yo in a studio.  It was tight but bearable.  Hopefully you plan on spending alot of time in your room



Hopefully little time in the room..  But he's in the Army and used to being crammed into small spaces  .  Poor guy is 6'3" 215lbs and sometimes drives the M1Bradley (looks like a small tank but also has the capacity to carry troops) and is tiny inside for a guy his size.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Regarding a 1-BR: 





dianeschlicht said:


> Member services will allow 5 without extra bedding and towels,


Really?? When did this happen? DS always sleeps on the floor anyway. Does the 5th person have to be "under 3" or any age? (Sorry...I just came in on the discussion on the last couple of pages.)

We're thinking about going with the kids in August, but might not know until long after booking if DD (college student) will be able to go. Not so sure about one bathroom tho.  But points are tight this coming year. Hhhmmm...


----------



## Dean

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Regarding a 1-BR: Really?? When did this happen? DS always sleeps on the floor anyway. Does the 5th person have to be "under 3" or any age? (Sorry...I just came in on the discussion on the last couple of pages.)
> 
> We're thinking about going with the kids in August, but might not know until long after booking if DD (college student) will be able to go. Not so sure about one bathroom tho.  But points are tight this coming year. Hhhmmm...


The rule for a studio and 1 BR is 4 plus one under 3.  DVC has been loose about the 5th person in a 1 BR but not a studio.  However, as with all things disney, YMMV and some CM will allow 5 in a studio and at times, 6 in a 1 BR.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dean said:


> The rule for a studio and 1 BR is 4 plus one under 3.  DVC has been loose about the 5th person in a 1 BR but not a studio.  However, as with all things disney, YMMV and some CM will allow 5 in a studio and at times, 6 in a 1 BR.



My brother just inquired about his tonight for OKW. *The CM put him on hold, and then came back to say that 5 are allowed in a one bedroom*. There would only be enough towels, etc. for 4 though. They did not say it had to be children under 3. There are 5 adults in his party.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BWV Dreamin said:


> My brother just inquired about his tonight for OKW. *The CM put him on hold, and then came back to say that 5 are allowed in a one bedroom*. There would only be enough towels, etc. for 4 though. They did not say it had to be children under 3. There are 5 adults in his party.


Not only will they not provide any towels for the fifth person, they also will not provide any bedding for the fifth person.  You'll have to bring your own.


----------



## castleri

Anjelica said:


> Cool - so even if we add him just 2-3 days before the actual vacation date it will be ok?



When I made reservations last month I was told the DDP must  be added at least 48 hours prior to arrival so you should be good.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> Not only will they not provide any towels for the fifth person, they also will not provide any bedding for the fifth person. You'll have to bring your own.


Is there any "extra" bedding...specifically a blanket...in the closets of the studio or 1 BR? I'm just thinking of what to pack in my owner's locker. I want to get an aerobed for DS and bring a fitted sheet, but would rather not take up too much space with a blanket.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MaryAnnDVC said:


> Is there any "extra" bedding...specifically a blanket...in the closets of the studio or 1 BR? I'm just thinking of what to pack in my owner's locker. I want to get an aerobed for DS and bring a fitted sheet, but would rather not take up too much space with a blanket.



No, only for the sleeper sofa.  You'll have to provide your own for the fifth person.


----------



## tomandrobin

On our last trip in December, we called down to housekeeping and asked for additional pillows and blankets. They were at the door within 30 minutes with the extra blankets and pillows. As a bonus, she gave us extra towels, soap, shampoo and such.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

Deb & Bill said:


> No, only for the sleeper sofa. You'll have to provide your own for the fifth person.


I don't think I explained myself well. We'd be in a 2 BR (DH nixed the idea of one bathroom for 5 people, no matter how many points we'd save) so I was just wondering if there would be a blanket available that wasn't on a bed. So there would be a blanket (and other bedding I presume...what size?) for the pullout in the living room of a 1-BR?  

Now I'm getting myself  .


----------



## Deb & Bill

MaryAnnDVC said:


> I don't think I explained myself well. We'd be in a 2 BR (DH nixed the idea of one bathroom for 5 people, no matter how many points we'd save) so I was just wondering if there would be a blanket available that wasn't on a bed. So there would be a blanket (and other bedding I presume...what size?) for the pullout in the living room of a 1-BR?
> 
> Now I'm getting myself  .



The sleeper sofa should already have the sheets on the bed.  The pillow and blanket might not be on the bed, but might be on the closet shelf, in the coffee table or even in the pocket on the sleeper sofa (the newest types at BCV and BWV had a storage space for the pillow and blanket.


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

OK, good.  I suppose we COULD let DS sleep on the sleeper sofa in the living room, but that's too disruptive. I like having two rooms (our bedroom, the living room) look decent on vacation. I try not to even go into the 2nd bedroom once the kids make it look "lived in". 

So, we'll get a twin sized aerobed, and bring a twin-sized bottom sheet.


----------



## robinb

I know that bedding is not included for the 5th person, but do they get a key?  My in-laws may join us for a couple of days.

We are at SSR, but waitlisted over at AKV ... everything else is sold out for mid August!


----------



## Dean

robinb said:


> I know that bedding is not included for the 5th person, but do they get a key?  My in-laws may join us for a couple of days.
> 
> We are at SSR, but waitlisted over at AKV ... everything else is sold out for mid August!


For a 5th under 3 yes, for a 1 BR yes at the present time, for as studio no though YMMV.


----------



## culli

Is the occupancy of the rooms a suggestion or are they enforced?  We have 3 small children 5,2 and 1 and won't see an issue with enough room in 1 br (especially at OKW) for at least another 6+ years.  Using sleeping bags etc don't see why the kids can't sleep on the floor.  Anyway to the question, when the youngest is 3 will we have to get 2BR?  Just seems like a waste of points as the 1BR seems like more than enough room.  We own at SSR and OKW for now.  What do all of you do that are in this situation 

Thanks for you input.


----------



## Deb & Bill

All one bedrooms, except for the one bedrooms at AKV (not including the value one bedrooms), only sleep four. However, MS currently has allowed you to add a fifth person to the room. No extra towels or bedding will be provided for the fifth person. You still only get four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths.  This could change after Kidani village opens up. 

Read the paperwork you received when you bought.  It says four in a one bedroom.


----------



## dianeschlicht

While what Deb says is true, MS has currently been allowing 5 in a 1 bedroom.  At OKW there is a sleep sofa in the 1 bedroom PLUS a non-pullout love seat.  When the sofa is pulled open, the love seat can be pushed up to it, making a larger area where all three children could sleep.  Also, the laundry room off the master is big enough for a twin airbed or the pac N play crib.


----------



## culli

Deb & Bill said:


> Read the paperwork you received when you bought.  It says four in a one bedroom.



Thanks for the info and I understand it says four.  Just wondering if it is an enforced thing or something they recommend.  That makes sense about only providing enough towels etc for 4 people.  I hope they keep the trend about allowing to add a 5th.  Actually we probably only need one bed, for some reason when I go to sleep it is just the wife and I but when I wake up there is 3 little extra rugrats in the bed


----------



## CarolMN

culli said:


> Thanks for the info and I understand it says four.  Just wondering if it is an enforced thing or something they recommend.  That makes sense about only providing enough towels etc for 4 people.  I hope they keep the trend about allowing to add a 5th.  Actually we probably only need one bed, for some reason when I go to sleep it is just the wife and I but when I wake up there is 3 little extra rugrats in the bed


Well, good thing the one bedroom units have a king sized bed then, Isn't it?


----------



## robinb

Dean said:


> For a 5th under 3 yes, for a 1 BR yes at the present time, for as studio no though YMMV.


We would be 4 adults and one 8-year old.  I called MS this week to book dining and asked about a key for the 5th person in a one bedroom.  They said that I could indeed get a key for the 5th person but (as mentioned here) no towels or bedding.  That's OK with me.  My 8-year would love to "camp out" with a sleeping bag.

FWIW, we might go ahead and try to upgrade to a 2BR if my in-laws decide to come with us.  They are LATE sleepers while we try to get to the parks when they open.  I don't want to give up my king bed and I don't want to bother them in the morning, so the extra points may be worth being able to use the kitchen in the morning, LOL!


----------



## MaryAnnDVC

We just stayed in a BWV studio Friday night and there were 6 bath towels, and at least 4 hand towels and I think 6 washcloths. Definitely 6 bath towels tho.  We were also in a BWV studio Tuesday night, but I don't recall quantities.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MaryAnnDVC said:


> We just stayed in a BWV studio Friday night and there were 6 bath towels, and at least 4 hand towels and I think 6 washcloths. Definitely 6 bath towels tho.  We were also in a BWV studio Tuesday night, but I don't recall quantities.



That was extremely unusual and not the norm.


----------



## Kurby

how many people are allowed in a 1 bdrm?

we are thinking of booking trip after next with my brothers who won't want to sleep in the pull out couch together.

i'm just trying to figure out if we need to be in a 2 bedroom or can get away with a 1 bdrm if we can request a cot.


----------



## chalee94

the limit is 4, except for AKV non-value 1BRs.

i don't think you can request a cot or anything like that at DVC.  you can bring your own inflatable mattress or something if needed.

and you probably should just post on this thread since you're probably going to get kicked there soon anyway...


----------



## Kurby

oh thanks - i didn't know that thread was there.


----------



## Rock'n Robin

The limit may be 4, officially, but I was told by my guide that if we brought our own bedding 5 are OK in a 1BR.   If I hadn't heard that I'd have bought more points.
Robin M.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Rock'n Robin said:


> The limit may be 4, officially, but I was told by my guide that if we brought our own bedding 5 are OK in a 1BR.   If I hadn't heard that I'd have bought more points.
> Robin M.



Not only do you have to bring your own bedding, you also have to provide towels for the fifth guest since you only get four bath towels, two hand towels, and four face cloths. 

And, no, Kurby, DVC does not provide cots or rollaways.


----------



## tomu570

Is it out of the question to have 2 adults and 3 children _(youngest is 4)_ in a one bedroom or even a studio villa.  Thanks.


----------



## CarolMN

tomu570 said:


> Is it out of the question to have 2 adults and 3 children _(youngest is 4)_ in a one bedroom or even a studio villa.  Thanks.


MS will not allow 5 people in a studio unless one of them is an infant under the age of 3.  A portable crib is provided for the infant.

MS will allow 5 person in a 1 bedroom unit.  No extra bedding or bathroom linens (or a cot or rollaway) are provided to accommodate the fifth person.  You are on your own to provide that.  But all 5 persons will be registered to the room and will receive a room key.

The 1 bedroom units in the standard, savanna & concierge categories at the AKV will officially sleep 5.  There is a "sleep chair" in the living room for the 5th person.   Note that the value category will only sleep 4.


----------



## mickeyfan0805

How strict are they about villa capacities?  We are currently a family of 4, but hope to be a family of 5 in the near future.  When SSR and others list a villa as sleeping four, is that an enforced capacity of a suggestion based on beds?  We are looking at DVC, and have no problem putting kids in a sleeping bag, but don't want to buy in and find problems down the road by being really limited in where we can stay.


----------



## chalee94

scan through the last pages of this thread and you'll get the answers you're looking for...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569&page=112


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Thanks Chalee - Still haven't gotten the hang of succesful searching on the Dis!


----------



## ranthony

I read on another thread that dedicated studios are a booking category.  This started me thinking about the studio plus at BWV that is sometimes discussed on this thread.

It seems that MS has sometimes told memers that the studio plus can be requested but not guaranteed when trying to book 5 into a studio at BWV.  Don't all the dedicated studios have the "deacons bench"?  

I'm a bit confused because if you are booking a dedicated studio, aren't you actually getting the studio plus?


----------



## CarolAnnC

ranthony said:


> I read on another thread that dedicated studios are a booking category.  This started me thinking about the studio plus at BWV that is sometimes discussed on this thread.
> 
> It seems that MS has sometimes told memers that the studio plus can be requested but not guaranteed when trying to book 5 into a studio at BWV.  Don't all the dedicated studios have the "deacons bench"?
> 
> I'm a bit confused because if you are booking a dedicated studio, aren't you actually getting the studio plus?



You cannot book 5 into a BWV studio unless one is under age 3.  The "bench" is more of a luggage rack, just a thin pad on it, and personally I would not let my child sleep on it.  

Dedicated Studio is not a booking category, but a request only.


----------



## ranthony

> Dedicated Studio is not a booking category, but a request only.


Is a dedicated studio only a request at all resorts? We have friends going to AKV and she showed me their confirmation letter from DVC for an upcoming trip. (I've yet to actually receive one and I was curious). The letter states:

Arrival: xxxxx,2009 Departure: xxxxxx, 2009
Vacation Home Type: Ded Studio Value Jambo Number of guests:4

Points used for this stay: xx


Then way down at bottom of the page was:

Request Vacation Home Near Pool
Request Vacation Home Near Elevator

The dedicated studio part of her reservation was listed at the top of the paper, not way down at the bottom with the requests. I'm pretty sure I'm remembering this correctly.

So does that mean that Lock-offs are only a request too? I was hoping to invite cousins of mine and I'd rather book a l/o 2 br to save on points than book a 1 br and a studio. Is there a chance I wouldn't get a l/o?

Also, from another thread:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1800115


> I just called to request the dedicated value studio and they said that it was a booking category!!!


 
So, are the dedicated studios at BWV not a booking catagory but at other resorts, they are?


----------



## robinb

CarolAnnC said:


> You cannot book 5 into a BWV studio unless one is under age 3.  The "bench" is more of a luggage rack, just a thin pad on it, and personally I would not let my child sleep on it.
> 
> Dedicated Studio is not a booking category, but a request only.



Here is a picture of the day bed in the dedicated studio.  There were sheets under the cover and a blanket in the closet:






My DD was comfortable on it.  I would never put an adult on it though.


----------



## ranthony

> Here is a picture of the day bed in the dedicated studio. There were sheets and a fully made bed under the cover:


 
I appreciate the picture.  Obviously everyone has their own opinion on whether or not they would use that bench for sleeping.  

What I'm trying to figure out is if all dedicated studios at BWV have that bench and if a dedicated studio is actually a booking category?

BTW-I love the photos in your signature!


----------



## robinb

ranthony said:


> I appreciate the picture.  Obviously everyone has their own opinion on whether or not they would use that bench for sleeping.
> 
> What I'm trying to figure out is if all dedicated studios at BWV have that bench and if a dedicated studio is actually a booking category?
> 
> BTW-I love the photos in your signature!


I have been in 2 dedicated studios at BWV and both had the day bed.  I do not think it is a bookable category, but I just can't remember for sure.  

Thanks for the complement on the picture .  Those are all paper peace cranes at the Children's Monument in Hiroshima, Japan.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The dedicated studio at BWV (Studio Plus) used to be a guaranteed or reservable location.  They changed it to luck of the draw.  You can always request a dedicated or lockoff, but they are not guaranteed at all resorts EXCEPT for the BCV dedicated two bedroom villa with two queen beds in the second bedroom.   

The studio plus has the deacon's bench where the door would be to connect the studio to a one bedroom IF it could be connected.  None of these can be connected (they are all dedicated studios).  Not sure if all the dedicated studios at BWV are Studio Plus.  

If I was expecting a day bed and got a "day bed" (deacon's bench), I could be very upset.  I think they changed this from a guaranteed to luck of the draw after they received complaints about the "day bed".


----------



## CarolAnnC

You are right Deb&Bill, there were many complaints.  I know myself, having stayed a couple of times in the studio with "daybed", I would put nothing on it except my suitcase.  Don't want chiropractor bills for my kids down the road, LOL!

As I said before, it is not a booking category, but a request only, no guarantee.


----------



## Dean

ranthony said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is if all dedicated studios at BWV have that bench and if a dedicated studio is actually a booking category?


As Deb noted, it is no longer a booking category but was in the past changing a few years ago.  You can still request it but the occupancy is not any different than any other 1 BR.


----------



## gk90

I've been trying to find the answer to my question, whether 9 are allowed in a 2 BR, earlier in this thread but I can't find it...We will be 4 adults and 5 kids (ages 16, 11, 10, 9 and 8) travelling together and I know that some of the AKV 2BRs officially accommodate 9--good for us since we plan to spend a few nights there.   But  how about other resorts?  If MS is currently allowing 5 in a 1 BR, does it follow that they would allow 9 in a 2 BR, since a 2BR is a 1BR + a studio? Or would that violate occupancy limits and fire codes?


----------



## robinb

CarolAnnC said:


> I know myself, having stayed a couple of times in the studio with "daybed", I would put nothing on it except my suitcase.  Don't want chiropractor bills for my kids down the road, LOL!


It's better than sticking a kid on the floor in a sleeping bag .


----------



## CarolAnnC

robinb said:


> It's better than sticking a kid on the floor in a sleeping bag .



LOL!  I might opt for the sleeping bag first!   

We are a family of four and when my girls were younger and would not want to share the sleeper in the one bedroom, we would bring along an Aero Bed.  They are not too bad, and the girls would alternate so it was fair.


----------



## dianeschlicht

gk90 said:


> I've been trying to find the answer to my question, whether 9 are allowed in a 2 BR, earlier in this thread but I can't find it...We will be 4 adults and 5 kids (ages 16, 11, 10, 9 and 8) travelling together and I know that some of the AKV 2BRs officially accommodate 9--good for us since we plan to spend a few nights there.   But  how about other resorts?  If MS is currently allowing 5 in a 1 BR, does it follow that they would allow 9 in a 2 BR, since a 2BR is a 1BR + a studio? Or would that violate occupancy limits and fire codes?



The answer is you will not be allowed to book nine with the ages you are talking about at the other resorts.  You could book a GV at the other resorts with 9, but for a 2 bedroom, one child would have to be under age 3.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> The answer is you will not be allowed to book nine with the ages you are talking about at the other resorts.  You could book a GV at the other resorts with 9, but for a 2 bedroom, one child would have to be under age 3.


Diane, I wish it were true.  Unfortunately they will allow 9 in any 2 BR regardless of the ages.


----------



## FLYNZ4

MaryAnnDVC said:


> We just stayed in a BWV studio Friday night and there were 6 bath towels, and at least 4 hand towels and I think 6 washcloths. Definitely 6 bath towels tho.  We were also in a BWV studio Tuesday night, but I don't recall quantities.


We just spent nine nights in a SSR studio.  Because we were using cash (it was a biz trip) we had daily housekeeping services and the number of bath towels varied between four and six.    One day we would have one dishtowel... and the next day we would have three.

Maybe it was a function of how much we tipped  

/Jim


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> Diane, I wish it were true.  Unfortunately they will allow 9 in any 2 BR regardless of the ages.



I had no idea.  I wouldn't want to do it, that's for sure!  I would never want to do even 8 in a 2 bedroom.  We have done 7 once, and it's too many.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> I had no idea.  I wouldn't want to do it, that's for sure!  I would never want to do even 8 in a 2 bedroom.  We have done 7 once, and it's too many.


Back a few years ago they made a conscious decision to allow 5 in a 1 BR and by extension, 9 in a 2 BR.  While I disagree with the decisions and feel it's outside their rights to do so, it's not that big a deal.  At the same time they cracked down on other excesses such as 5 in studio, 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR so I suppose one could look at it as a "compromise".  

The problems I see with it are in many areas including the likelihood of extra strain on the infrastructure (pool, parking, restaurants) as well as the inevitable increased wear and tear on a given unit.  There will always be low life's that will knowingly and purposefully go over what ever DVC (or any other system) will allow, no way to prevent this activity with rules alone.  They are also likely to break many other rules and be dishonest in other areas as well.  Rules will not affect their actions unless they are enforced and they are at risk themselves.  Most of us will follow the rules and when DVC condones going over the occupancy, it does have negative consequences IMO.  I don't think that's an arguable point, the only thing arguable is HOW MUCH it affects the system and that's a fair discussion from both sides.  One of my contentions is that if the occupancy is 8 but DVC allows you to have 9, then it's easy to see how one could think 10 is OK as well then where do you draw the line.


----------



## susieh

Yes MS *do* allow 9 in a 2 bed villa - we have done it.

There were 9 of us, 2 adult couples and 5 teenagers.  The girls (17 and 15) shared a bed in the 2nd bedroom (their parents shared the other bed), DH and I had the sleeper sofa and the lads (19, 17 and 17) shared the king size bed.

We had taken an air bed and sleeping bag with us but the lads preferred to share the bed.  They were all between 5ft 10ins and 6ft tall at the time and about 140-150lb weight.

They were used to sharing a tent at scout camp and so sleeping in a king bed didnt bother them at all. 

We had a great time, all names were on the reservation, all had keys.

The official line may be that you can only have 9 in a 2 bed if one is under 3 but the question was *will MS allow it?* and the answer to that is *YES*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dianeschlicht said:


> I had no idea.  I wouldn't want to do it, that's for sure!  I would never want to do even 8 in a 2 bedroom.  We have done 7 once, and it's too many.



Totally agree Diane. I just got back from a BWV 2 bedroom with 5 adults....can't imagine anymore than that!


----------



## Figment2

We did a 2BR at BWV with 8 women (yes, 8).  I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN!

Cyn


----------



## CarolAnnC

susieh said:


> Yes MS *do* allow 9 in a 2 bed villa - we have done it.
> 
> There were 9 of us, 2 adult couples and 5 teenagers.  The girls (17 and 15) shared a bed in the 2nd bedroom (their parents shared the other bed), DH and I had the sleeper sofa and the lads (19, 17 and 17) shared the king size bed.
> 
> We had taken an air bed and sleeping bag with us but the lads preferred to share the bed.  They were all between 5ft 10ins and 6ft tall at the time and about 140-150lb weight.
> 
> They were used to sharing a tent at scout camp and so sleeping in a king bed didnt bother them at all.
> 
> We had a great time, all names were on the reservation, all had keys.
> 
> The official line may be that you can only have 9 in a 2 bed if one is under 3 but the question was *will MS allow it?* and the answer to that is *YES*




Although it may have been allowed, once, twice or hundreds of times, does not mean it will be allowed every time.  That is a risk that some are willing to take, but that risk may involve not allowing your entire party to check in when you arrive.  

The word has been out for a while now that when AKV are fully up and running, MS will then crack down on occupancy on the other resorts.  They are specifically building units there to accommodate 5 therefore, it provides an alternative for families of that size.


----------



## pastornick

Will we be able to use a DVC studio for a family of 5. We have a inflatable bed we can bring. Can we do that?


----------



## CarolA

I am taking bets on how long this thread is allowed to remain open.

In the mean time.  The ONLY DVC that offically allows five in a one bedroom is AKV.


----------



## pastornick

Why do you think they will close this thread? I don't understand?


----------



## james'mommy

Against the rules. Technically at all resorts other than AKV you would need a 2 bedroom villa unless one of the guests is under the age of 3.


----------



## DebbieB

pastornick said:


> Why do you think they will close this thread? I don't understand?



Because this tends to be a heated topic, disboards has restricted the discussion to one thread.

Here it is:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569


----------



## ranthony

> Why do you think they will close this thread? I don't understand?


 
Apparently this is a hot topic here on the DVC boards. Don't take it personally. You're new and didn't know.

At the top of this forum you'll see a 'sticky' of on-going discussions. You can read through the hundreds of posts on this topic in the occupancy thread there.


----------



## dianeschlicht

pastornick said:


> Will we be able to use a DVC studio for a family of 5. We have a inflatable bed we can bring. Can we do that?



Only if one is under age 3.


----------



## dianeschlicht

susieh said:


> Yes MS *do* allow 9 in a 2 bed villa - we have done it.
> 
> There were 9 of us, 2 adult couples and 5 teenagers.  The girls (17 and 15) shared a bed in the 2nd bedroom (their parents shared the other bed), DH and I had the sleeper sofa and the lads (19, 17 and 17) shared the king size bed.
> 
> We had taken an air bed and sleeping bag with us but the lads preferred to share the bed.  They were all between 5ft 10ins and 6ft tall at the time and about 140-150lb weight.
> 
> They were used to sharing a tent at scout camp and so sleeping in a king bed didnt bother them at all.
> 
> We had a great time, all names were on the reservation, all had keys.
> 
> The official line may be that you can only have 9 in a 2 bed if one is under 3 but the question was *will MS allow it?* and the answer to that is *YES*



Okay, so I disagree that this should be allowed, but I also hate the idea that a DVC resort is being compared to a "camping trip".  Come on, that is NOT what we look at our DVC accommodation as, and I really hate the idea that people are jamming extra bodies into a unit and causing unnecessary wear and tear beyond what is normal.  Frankly, I wish they would reduce the allowed number by 2 in the 2 bedrooms.  Do away with the sleeper sofas completely and just allow the number that real beds will accommodate.  Of course, that will be an issue for those resorts that only have one real bed in the second bedroom.


----------



## pastornick

Wow I never thought one simple question could raise such a debate & Ooopps maybe I should have never asked the question.

However, what I have learned is just like a lefty struggles living in a right handed world a family of 5 or more struggles living a world build for families of 4. We are a family of 5 and that limits us on vacations. Simple hotel rooms don't work and that certainly makes a cruise more difficult. Our vehicle choices have even been changed. Now a simple sedan in tight and we have to drive a box on wheels commonly known as a mini-van. 

Fortunately we have never viewed our 3rd child as a burden but a blessing.


----------



## pastornick

Ok


----------



## Brian Noble

Mentioning communist china might be only one step removed from Godwins Law.


----------



## robinb

pastornick said:


> Remember Communist China limited people to one child.


Some people, like me, make the choice to only have one child.  YOU made the choice to have three.  I'm sorry that you didn't ask this question before you signed the contract on your resale at SSR.  I hope that you have enough points for a 1BR ... they're much nicer anyway.  FWIW, the "unofficial" occupancy in a 1BR was raised from 4 to 5 just for families like yours .


----------



## dianeschlicht

pastornick said:


> Wow I never thought one simple question could raise such a debate & Ooopps maybe I should have never asked the question.
> 
> However, what I have learned is just like a lefty struggles living in a right handed world a family of 5 or more struggles living a world build for families of 4. We are a family of 5 and that limits us on vacations. Simple hotel rooms don't work and that certainly makes a cruise more difficult. Our vehicle choices have even been changed. Now a simple sedan in tight and we have to drive a box on wheels commonly known as a mini-van.
> 
> Fortunately we have never viewed our 3rd child as a burden but a blessing.



And your choice at DVC would be to buy at AKV or at least always book at AKV where there are accommodations for 5 in a 1 bedroom.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

robinb said:


> Some people, like me, make the choice to only have one child.  YOU made the choice to have three.  I'm sorry that you didn't ask this question before you signed the contract on your resale at SSR.  I hope that you have enough points for a 1BR ... they're much nicer anyway.  FWIW, the "unofficial" occupancy in a 1BR was raised from 4 to 5 just for families like yours .



Wow, this is pretty rude. It's probably time to close the thread now.


----------



## Chuck S

Folks, before this thread degrades further, please return to the topic of occupancy.

Member Services is currently allowing 5 people of any age in one bedrom units, except in the value units at AKV, there just isn't room in the value units.

They will not provide additional bed space, towels, or bed linens.  AKV one bedroom units (non-Value) do have a pull out sleeper chair in addition to the sleeper sofa, no other DVC offers this, and it is unlikely older resorts will be retrofitted with a sleep chair.  As to what newer DVCs will provide, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pastornick

I don't mean to stir thing up but we do the best we can with the funds we have and need to remember not to look down on others who don't have the same resources we do. 

I just want to provide my family with nice vacations and great memories.


----------



## dianeschlicht

pastornick said:


> I don't mean to stir thing up but we do the best we can with the funds we have and need to remember not to look down on others who don't have the same resources we do.
> 
> I just want to provide my family with nice vacations and great memories.



That's fine, but what does that have to do with the discussion at hand?  The question is the occupancy of the different sized DVC villas.  No one is "looking down" on anyone....Most are merely stating the facts as to what occupancy is allowed via our documents and what MS is currently allowing (that happens to be different from the documents).


----------



## Dean

pastornick said:


> I don't mean to stir thing up but we do the best we can with the funds we have and need to remember not to look down on others who don't have the same resources we do.
> 
> I just want to provide my family with nice vacations and great memories.


We all want that for you but within the rules.  All DVC resorts have units that are designed for 5 people, they're called 2 BR units.  While the 2 BR units may technically sleep 8, their really designed to sleep 6 comfortably.  If cost is the issue, one can easily get a 2 BR off site far cheaper than a 1 BR on site.  At the present time a 1 BR at OKW will work for you but I doubt that'll be true as the children age.  Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## gk90

CarolAnnC said:


> The word has been out for a while now that when AKV are fully up and running, MS will then crack down on occupancy on the other resorts.  They are specifically building units there to accommodate 5 therefore, it provides an alternative for families of that size.



Interesting, thanks for the feedback.  I wonder whether that means they'll make an official announcement about enforcing occupancy limits next year when all of AKV is fully open?  Are they projecting an early summer opening for Kidani?


----------



## dianeschlicht

These occupancy discussions always make me scratch my head a bit.  I even hate to have 3 in a 1 bedroom, and will usually switch to a 2 bedroom if we have from 3-6.  We once did 11 in a GV, and while it worked out great, 10 would have been better.  I wonder how other timeshares regulate this?


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> I wonder how other timeshares regulate this?


Most very closely.  I had a friend who stayed at one in HH where they had to sign if they were over the occupancy they would be fined and then leave in 2 hours if still over.  I've owned at two different ones that would only allow 3 in a studio without permission from the management for 4.  BTW, all you can trade for through II if asking for a 2 BR is for 6 people though if the unit you get will accommodate 8, you can usually take advantage and fill the occupancy.  On a side note, all timeshare I know of have a min check in age, 23 seems to be the most common but 25 & 21 are other common requirements.  They will not reduce that even for owners in most cases.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> Most very closely.  I had a friend who stayed at one in HH where they had to sign if they were over the occupancy they would be fined and then leave in 2 hours if still over.  I've owned at two different ones that would only allow 3 in a studio without permission from the management for 4.  BTW, all you can trade for through II if asking for a 2 BR is for 6 people though if the unit you get will accommodate 8, you can usually take advantage and fill the occupancy.  On a side note, all timeshare I know of have a min check in age, 23 seems to be the most common but 25 & 21 are other common requirements.  They will not reduce that even for owners in most cases.



Interesting.  I thought DVC was a leader in all things timeshare, but I have to say this occupancy thing is definitely an area where they are NOT a leader.  I'm beginning to to think housekeeping is another area they might need to look at.  Of course, if they enforce one the other might get easier too.  Check out times being enforced might help too.


----------



## Brian Noble

> if they enforce one the other might get easier too.



A little off topic, but...

The Disney customer service playbook is built around one over-riding principle: saying "yes" to a guest request whenever you can, unless saying yes _severely_ impacts another guests' visit, breaks the law, or puts safety at risk.  Even if saying yes to one guest presents minor inconveniences to another, they say yes every time.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Brian Noble said:


> A little off topic, but...
> 
> The Disney customer service playbook is built around one over-riding principle: saying "yes" to a guest request whenever you can, unless saying yes _severely_ impacts another guests' visit, breaks the law, or puts safety at risk.  Even if saying yes to one guest presents minor inconveniences to another, they say yes every time.



Yes, and that is just WRONG in my book.  I guess with DVC, rules were made to be broken on their side, so maybe that's why these occupancy rules get broken so much on the customer side.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> Yes, and that is just WRONG in my book.  I guess with DVC, rules were made to be broken on their side, so maybe that's why these occupancy rules get broken so much on the customer side.


Exactly, the guests overall will be much better off if Disney had a backbone.


----------



## bpmorley

I still don't see what the big deal is.  I meet & talk to alot of people and it seems like more rooms are underutilized.  I hear lots of 2 in a studio, 2 in a 1bdr, 4/5 in a 2bdr.  I hear more of that than 5 in a studio, 5 in a 1bdr, 9 in a 2bdr.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> Interesting.  I thought DVC was a leader in all things timeshare, but I have to say this occupancy thing is definitely an area where they are NOT a leader.  I'm beginning to to think housekeeping is another area they might need to look at.  Of course, if they enforce one the other might get easier too.  Check out times being enforced might help too.


I see DVC as a lightweight when it comes to timeshares whether it be management or sales.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> I still don't see what the big deal is.  I meet & talk to alot of people and it seems like more rooms are underutilized.  I hear lots of 2 in a studio, 2 in a 1bdr, 4/5 in a 2bdr.  I hear more of that than 5 in a studio, 5 in a 1bdr, 9 in a 2bdr.


Any hotel or resort is built on the idea that some will be under, some will be at occupancy and a few will sneak over.  The difference with DVC is that sales and MS have encouraged people to go over and it's going to be difficult to get the cat back in the bag even if they wanted.  Having 2 in a studio, 2 in a 1 BR or 4 in a 2 BR is not a compensation for others going over, it is by design.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> Any hotel or resort is built on the idea that some will be under, some will be at occupancy and a few will sneak over.  The difference with DVC is that sales and MS have encouraged people to go over and it's going to be difficult to get the cat back in the bag even if they wanted.  Having 2 in a studio, 2 in a 1 BR or 4 in a 2 BR is not a compensation for others going over, it is by design.



DVC encourages?  Not so sure about that.  I just think they try to be accomodating.  We had 5 in a studio once, but that was due to a booking error and of course there was nothing more available @ BCV on that trip.  But that is the only time.  All of our other trip have been 2 in a studio and once we had 5 in a 2bdr.  And I still think that these resorts operate under their occupancy.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> DVC encourages?  Not so sure about that.  I just think they try to be accomodating.  We had 5 in a studio once, but that was due to a booking error and of course there was nothing more available @ BCV on that trip.  But that is the only time.  All of our other trip have been 2 in a studio and once we had 5 in a 2bdr.  And I still think that these resorts operate under their occupancy.


When the sales and MS guides say it's OK, I think that's plenty of encouragement.  IMO, they are being "accommodating" with someone else's money.  Can you see the thread if/when they did crack down on this.  All the people that post they had 5 before and they bought understanding 5 was OK because the guide said so.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> When the sales and MS guides say it's OK, I think that's plenty of encouragement.  IMO, they are being "accommodating" with someone else's money.  Can you see the thread if/when they did crack down on this.  All the people that post they had 5 before and they bought understanding 5 was OK because the guide said so.



Maybe that's the part I'm seeing.  My guide never said anything about having extra people in a room.  I'm pretty sure all he said was 4/studio, 4/1bdr etc...  That's where I don't see the encouragement.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I agree, Dean.  It is MS and DVC allowing people to book 5 in a  1 bedroom that has started all of this.  Sure, there will always be people who will try to sneak an extra in, but it isn't nearly as easy if they aren't being encouraged to do so by the governing body! 

Oh, and 2 in a studio or 1 bedroom is what I think the DVC accommodations are desinged for.  Anything beyond 2 is for the 2 bedrooms and anything beyond 6 is for the GVs.  I sure wish Richyams was in on this discussion!


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

dianeschlicht said:


> Oh, and 2 in a studio or 1 bedroom is what I think the DVC accommodations are desinged for.  Anything beyond 2 is for the 2 bedrooms and anything beyond 6 is for the GVs.  I sure wish Richyams was in on this discussion!



Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, Diane but I'm sure that I speak for others when I say that a family of four can fit quite comfortably in a 1br. Yes, a 2br would give us more room,  but we are quite satisfied with a 1br for the 4 of us.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, Diane but I'm sure that I speak for others when I say that a family of four can fit quite comfortably in a 1br. Yes, a 2br would give us more room,  but we are quite satisfied with a 1br for the 4 of us.



Oh, no doubt, and that is especially true at OKW.  I have no problem with a family of 4 staying in a studio or 1 bedroom.  I'm just not sure I agree with 5 or 6 being allowed in those size units.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

dianeschlicht said:


> Oh, no doubt, and that is especially true at OKW.  I have no problem with a family of 4 staying in a studio or 1 bedroom.  I'm just not sure I agree with 5 or 6 being allowed in those size units.



You are right about the 1br units at OKW. They are very spacious. We loved our stay there last summer. When we were at AKV, the studios were a bit cramped for the 4 of us. When we moved to the 1br at AKV after 2 nights, we just loved all the additional space.  And my daughter  loved the sleeper chair! Yes, 5 can fit in the 1br at AKV (definitely not 6) but I wouldn't want to ask any adult to stay on the sleeper chair or the pull out sofa.


----------



## Brian Noble

> DVC encourages? Not so sure about that.


I'm guessing that if you asked families of five, almost all of them heard their Guide mentioned fitting in a 1BR to make the sale.  A couple or family of four would rarely get that part of the pitch.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Brian Noble said:


> I'm guessing that if you asked families of five, almost all of them heard their Guide mentioned fitting in a 1BR to make the sale.  A couple or family of four would rarely get that part of the pitch.



Well, I can tell you FOR SURE that 12 years ago they stated the existing numbers that are in our documents.  We were told 4 in a studio or 1 bedroom max and 8 in a 2 bedroom max.


----------



## robinb

dianeschlicht said:


> Oh, no doubt, and that is especially true at OKW.  I have no problem with a family of 4 staying in a studio or 1 bedroom.  I'm just not sure I agree with 5 or 6 being allowed in those size units.


I think that 4 in a studio is pushing it ... then again I think 4 in any regular WDW resort is pushing it.  I think 5 in a 1BR is perfectly OK as it has nearly twice as much room as a studio and many families with older kids or kids of both genders utilize an air mattress anyway.


----------



## ranthony

> I think 5 in a 1BR is perfectly OK as it has nearly twice as much room as a studio and many families with older kids or kids of both genders utilize an air mattress anyway.


 
However, we can only count on what is in writing in our documents. While I like the fact that MS will allow my family of 5 to stay in a 1br (and we're doing just that at HHI this Thanksgiving) we were sure to purchase our points at AKV so that we'd always have that option no matter what MS decides to do.

For families of 5 that are thinking about buying, you might want to give AKV serious consideration. Or, wait until other DVC properties are announced, as it looks like they will have the sleeper chairs to accommodate the 5th person.


----------



## robinb

ranthony said:


> However, we can only count on what is in writing in our documents. While I like the fact that MS will allow my family of 5 to stay in a 1br (and we're doing just that at HHI this Thanksgiving) we were sure to purchase our points at AKV so that we'd always have that option no matter what MS decides to do.
> 
> For families of 5 that are thinking about buying, you might want to give AKV serious consideration. Or, wait until other DVC properties are announced, as it looks like they will have the sleeper chairs to accomodate the 5th person.


You were very smart to buy at AKV .  You will have the 11-month window just in case DVC changes their mind on the 5th person at the other resorts.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> Maybe that's the part I'm seeing.  My guide never said anything about having extra people in a room.  I'm pretty sure all he said was 4/studio, 4/1bdr etc...  That's where I don't see the encouragement.


A number of them have but not on every tour and likely not every guide, but enough to be a problem for DVC.  Some people have specifically asked and been reassured by their guide it was OK because it was important to them.  It has been in the product understanding checklist for a long time so every retail purchaser agreed to the limitations and every resale buyer did indirectly.  



dianeschlicht said:


> I agree, Dean.  It is MS and DVC allowing people to book 5 in a  1 bedroom that has started all of this.  Sure, there will always be people who will try to sneak an extra in, but it isn't nearly as easy if they aren't being encouraged to do so by the governing body!
> 
> Oh, and 2 in a studio or 1 bedroom is what I think the DVC accommodations are desinged for.  Anything beyond 2 is for the 2 bedrooms and anything beyond 6 is for the GVs.  I sure wish Richyams was in on this discussion!


Diane, at one point they were allowing 5 in a studio, even 6 at times, so the current situation is at least better though not still where it should be.  



Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Of course, you are entitled to your opinion, Diane but I'm sure that I speak for others when I say that a family of four can fit quite comfortably in a 1br. Yes, a 2br would give us more room,  but we are quite satisfied with a 1br for the 4 of us.


Timeshares are designed to have some flexibility but the corp focus is on using the beds without using the pullout.  Even for 4, it can be quite difficult as the kids age, esp if they are of different genders.


----------



## susieh

Most homes in the UK are smaller than those in the US.  Many of us grew up in homes where 5 of us shared 1 bathroom (it is only in more recent times that houses have been built with an en-suite as the norm).

Perhaps that's why my family and friends who have travelled with us have always found the DVC Villas to be plenty big enough for our needs on vacation.

Although it is now DH and myself who are travelling and we book a 1 bed villa when our sons were younger we would vacation with friends and book a 2 bed villa for 8 of us.  On one occasion we brought our nephew with us and had 5 in a 1 bed villa and we felt we had plenty of space.

I also think it depends how 'hard' you use the villa that has an impact on it. Young children climbing on and off a sofa with shoes on will potentially put more wear on it than an adult or teen quietly watching the TV.  I think it is very hard to generalise based on numbers alone.


----------



## dianeschlicht

susieh said:


> Most homes in the UK are smaller than those in the US.  Many of us grew up in homes where 5 of us shared 1 bathroom (it is only in more recent times that houses have been built with an en-suite as the norm).
> 
> Perhaps that's why my family and friends who have travelled with us have always found the DVC Villas to be plenty big enough for our needs on vacation.
> 
> Although it is now DH and myself who are travelling and we book a 1 bed villa when our sons were younger we would vacation with friends and book a 2 bed villa for 8 of us.  On one occasion we brought our nephew with us and had 5 in a 1 bed villa and we felt we had plenty of space.
> 
> I also think it depends how 'hard' you use the villa that has an impact on it. Young children climbing on and off a sofa with shoes on will potentially put more wear on it than an adult or teen quietly watching the TV.  I think it is very hard to generalise based on numbers alone.



Of course it is hard to generalize on numbers alone, but then some people are just harder on things than others.  It's the same with their homes.  Some instinctively take better care of things than others.  The problem is not with one group doing it one time though.  The problem comes in when the occupancy is over the stated limit more often than not.


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:


> Of course it is hard to generalize on numbers alone, but then some people are just harder on things than others.  It's the same with their homes.  Some instinctively take better care of things than others.  The problem is not with one group doing it one time though.  The problem comes in when the occupancy is over the stated limit more often than not.



That's what I don't get.  I don't think this is that big of problem.


----------



## Dean

susieh said:


> I also think it depends how 'hard' you use the villa that has an impact on it. Young children climbing on and off a sofa with shoes on will potentially put more wear on it than an adult or teen quietly watching the TV.  I think it is very hard to generalise based on numbers alone.


There's no doubt that there are other factors including that some take better care of things than others.  The trouble is they are additive and anything that increases wear and tear, also increases costs.  Over time it all adds up.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Dean said:


> Timeshares are designed to have some flexibility but the corp focus is on using the beds without using the pullout.  Even for 4, it can be quite difficult as the kids age, esp if they are of different genders.



Dean, I'm not sure if I follow your assertion that the "focus is on using the beds without the pullout"?   Our guide emphasized the fact that there was a pull out bed and the sleeper chair at AKV. In fact, with the addition of the sleeper chairs, it seems like there is an even greater emphasis on pull out sleeping accommodations. I don't have experience with other timeshare units but DVC seems to push the idea of pull outs as a way to put more people in the rooms. If they didn't want us to use the pull out then why did they provide them to use in studios, 1brs, 2brs, and GV?   

Now, I do agree with you that as our kids get older the pull out won't be satisfactory and we will likely have to consider a 2br unit.  But, for now using the pull out seems to work for us and I don't feel like we are doing anything wrong by using the pull out nor do I feel like we are overloading the rooms with "extra" people that are providing above normal wear and tear.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Rob, I'm sure they do expect folks to use the pullouts in the studios.  I'm quite sure that 4 people would be VERY comfortable in an OKW 1 bedroom, but I know for sure I would not be comfortable in any studio (even OKW) with 4 people, no matter how small they were.  In fact, I would like it even less with little ones, since there is nowhere to get away from them once they are put to bed.  You either go to bed at the same time or sit out on the balcony.  I just don't think the units are really designed to hold 8.  That is especially true of the resorts other than OKW.  Just not enough room.


----------



## Dean

Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Dean, I'm not sure if I follow your assertion that the "focus is on using the beds without the pullout"?   Our guide emphasized the fact that there was a pull out bed and the sleeper chair at AKV. In fact, with the addition of the sleeper chairs, it seems like there is an even greater emphasis on pull out sleeping accommodations. I don't have experience with other timeshare units but DVC seems to push the idea of pull outs as a way to put more people in the rooms. If they didn't want us to use the pull out then why did they provide them to use in studios, 1brs, 2brs, and GV?
> 
> Now, I do agree with you that as our kids get older the pull out won't be satisfactory and we will likely have to consider a 2br unit.  But, for now using the pull out seems to work for us and I don't feel like we are doing anything wrong by using the pull out nor do I feel like we are overloading the rooms with "extra" people that are providing above normal wear and tear.


Rob, my response was more for timeshares in general but including DVC.  It's not that one can't use the pullouts, but that in general the assumption of the system is that most won't other than for younger kids.  Thus it's assumed that the AVERAGE occupancy of a 2 BR unit with a king in the master and 2 queens in the second will be more in the 4-5 range and not the 6-7 range.  Only DVD can tell you what their assumptions are/were and only DVC can tell you what their actual experience is but they will not share this information at the present time.  

I will say emphatically that what a guide says or emphasizes has no real meaning.  They don't make policy and even what might have been policy when they said something could change to your detriment.  So if something happens outside what is to your benefit, like enforcing the occupancy more strongly, saying "but the guide said" has NO meaning or bearing on any discussion no more than saying that anyone on the board said something, including myself.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I think also what Dean may be referring to is that many timeshare on exchanges will list their occupancy as less than it actually is.  For example, a unit like a DVC 2 bedroom that has 3 real beds and a sofa sleeper might actually be listed as occupancy of 6 rather than 8.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

dianeschlicht said:


> I think also what Dean may be referring to is that many timeshare on exchanges will list their occupancy as less than it actually is.  For example, a unit like a DVC 2 bedroom that has 3 real beds and a sofa sleeper might actually be listed as occupancy of 6 rather than 8.



I see what you are saying here, Diane.    Rather than saying that a 2br sleeps 8 (or 9!) it would be better if a 2br was listed as sleeping 6 with pull out accommodations for 2 more. That would be a more accurate description for sure.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> I think also what Dean may be referring to is that many timeshare on exchanges will list their occupancy as less than it actually is.  For example, a unit like a DVC 2 bedroom that has 3 real beds and a sofa sleeper might actually be listed as occupancy of 6 rather than 8.


Maybe, but not for that reason.  My assertion is that timeshare are sold assuming that the pullouts will generally not be used.  And while the sleeping capacity will be usually 6 or 8 for a 2 BR, most will have 4-5 ON AVERAGE.  The 2/6/8 for a 2 BR is a separate matter and is actually based on privacy issues, not pullouts per se.  It assume 2 people per bed per private BR access.  With DVC most units are 2/6/8 but about half of the OKW units are technically 2/4/8 because there is no private access to the master bath, you must go through the BR to get there.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> Maybe, but not for that reason.  My assertion is that timeshare are sold assuming that the pullouts will generally not be used.  And while the sleeping capacity will be usually 6 or 8 for a 2 BR, most will have 4-5 ON AVERAGE.  The 2/6/8 for a 2 BR is a separate matter and is actually based on privacy issues, not pullouts per se.  It assume 2 people per bed per private BR access.  With DVC most units are 2/6/8 but about half of the OKW units are technically 2/4/8 because there is no private access to the master bath, you must go through the BR to get there.



Okay, so that explaines why I see most 2 bedroom exchanges for many other timeshares listed as occupancy of 6.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Dean said:


> I will say emphatically that what a guide says or emphasizes has no real meaning.  They don't make policy and even what might have been policy when they said something could change to your detriment.  So if something happens outside what is to your benefit, like enforcing the occupancy more strongly, saying "but the guide said" has NO meaning or bearing on any discussion no more than saying that anyone on the board said something, including myself.




Just to be clear, while I'm sure that (some) guides may say more than they should in order to close a sale, I don't believe that my guide said anything wrong to me. He just stated that they were adding the new sleeper chairs and there were pullout beds too. Now, he did emphasize the fact that because we have a boy and girl, as they get older we could likely get by with a 1br unit longer because the girl could be in the sleeper chair and the boy on the pull out sofa.


----------



## Deb & Bill

As long as your guide told you that was only in the AKV and not the other DVC resorts.  Then, no problem.

I think in the early days of DVC, when it really was Disney's best kept secret, the guides were not so eager to sell it to everyone they talked to.  Less competition for sales and they could let people know exactly what was what.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

Deb & Bill said:


> As long as your guide told you that was only in the AKV and not the other DVC resorts.  Then, no problem.



We only discussed buying at AKV and he did make a point of saying that the sleeper chair was something new for DVC and AKV would be the first to have it. He never once tried to gauge our interest in any other resort and we knew so little about DVC when we took the tour that it never crossed my mind to ask! I think he already knew we were hooked on the idea of buying at AKV.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> Okay, so that explaines why I see most 2 bedroom exchanges for many other timeshares listed as occupancy of 6.


Technically all 2 BR units only trade for 6 so that is more likely the reason.  You can investigate the destination resort to see what units types they have. 



Robo-Daddy 3000 said:


> Just to be clear, while I'm sure that (some) guides may say more than they should in order to close a sale, I don't believe that my guide said anything wrong to me. He just stated that they were adding the new sleeper chairs and there were pullout beds too. Now, he did emphasize the fact that because we have a boy and girl, as they get older we could likely get by with a 1br unit longer because the girl could be in the sleeper chair and the boy on the pull out sofa.


A studio and 1 BR will technically sleep 4 and 4 are allowed.  The question is how comfortable one will be and as they age, will even a 1 BR with a sleeper be enough.  IMO, the answer is no and I have 2 being of different genders.  Only AKV will have both the sleeper sofa and chair as it currently stands, even then not all units will but most will.  They could add them later if they chose but it's likely only OKW, HH and VB would have the room to do so in the 1 BR units.  And many teens balk at sleeping on a pullout as well.


----------



## starbox

Dean said:


> And many teens balk at sleeping on a pullout as well.



This would be the point that any teenagers in my house would stop being invited to enjoy vacations paid for by mom and dad.  I believe they'd be getting summer jobs working at a camp or something while mom enjoyed a vacation from them.


----------



## Dean

starbox said:


> This would be the point that any teenagers in my house would stop being invited to enjoy vacations paid for by mom and dad.  I believe they'd be getting summer jobs working at a camp or something while mom enjoyed a vacation from them.


Oh I agree with you but how many times on this board have we seen people post about kids that wouldn't sleep on a pullout or wouldn't sleep together when it was otherwise appropriate for them to do so.


----------



## FLYNZ4

Dean said:


> Oh I agree with you but how many times on this board have we seen people post about kids that wouldn't sleep on a pullout or wouldn't sleep together when it was otherwise appropriate for them to do so.


Our two girls will sleep on the sleeper in a 1BR (and they have).   The problem is that WE do not want them to... we would prefer a 2BR so that we can relax in the LR without tripping over their things...  and even that presumes that they fold up the bed in a timely manner.

/Jim


----------



## Magic08

This is one of the main reasons AKV attracted us, because they said you can put 5 people in a one bedroom.  I'm wondering why this is a controversial topic?  A one bedroom is plenty of space for us and our 3 children because they usually sleep together anyway. Our guide also told us it is not a problem if you mention it when making the reservation but that you will not get any extra bedding for the 5th person.


----------



## Dean

Magic08 said:


> This is one of the main reasons AKV attracted us, because they said you can put 5 people in a one bedroom.  I'm wondering why this is a controversial topic?  A one bedroom is plenty of space for us and our 3 children because they usually sleep together anyway. Our guide also told us it is not a problem if you mention it when making the reservation but that you will not get any extra bedding for the 5th person.


I can't speak for others.  My feeling is MS and the resorts should enforce the rules in place in the legal paperwork.  As for it being a victimless crime, I would disagree completely.  There are numerous components but they can be summed up in two areas, over-saturation of the facilities/infrastructure and increased wear and tear leading to extra maint costs.  There is also some question of fire codes as well.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> I can't speak for others.  My feeling is MS and the resorts should enforce the rules in place in the legal paperwork.  As for it being a victimless crime, I would disagree completely.  There are numerous components but they can be summed up in two areas, over-saturation of the facilities/infrastructure and increased wear and tear leading to extra maint costs.  There is also some question of fire codes as well.



In the overall big picture I can't agree.  Again, for every group that has that extra(illegal?) person, I'd lay 100 to 1 odds that 100 other units are being underutilized.


----------



## Magic08

Oh goodness, when I posted on this thread being the newbie that I am I somehow ended up on the last page and didn't see the previos 100 or so. I've just spent some time reading through and as a family of 5 I would never have bought in had they told me we could not put 5 in a one bedroom.  I happen to be blessed enough to have a house where each of our 3 children have their own room, but I am a social worker and see many families living in a mobile home with 5 or more children!  A one bedroom unit for a family vacation is PLENTY of space for us! We were explicitly told it would not be a problem when we make our reservations.


----------



## Magic08

Oh and one more thing, as for Disney "going back on their word" I can't see that happening.  Disney is so family friendly and customer oriented, that is what we love so much about them and why we invest a lot of money to vacation there on a frequent basis. We know what we were told, and obviously many others were told the same thing.  They may not put it in the writing, but they were quite clear that 5 in a one bedroom is A-OK.


----------



## bpmorley

Magic08 said:


> Oh goodness, when I posted on this thread being the newbie that I am I somehow ended up on the last page and didn't see the previos 100 or so. I've just spent some time reading through and as a family of 5 I would never have bought in had they told me we could not put 5 in a one bedroom.  I happen to be blessed enough to have a house where each of our 3 children have their own room, but I am a social worker and see many families living in a mobile home with 5 or more children!  A one bedroom unit for a family vacation is PLENTY of space for us! We were explicitly told it would not be a problem when we make our reservations.



I come from the land of small row homes.  I could live with 8 in a 1bdr & still feel like I had room.  But don't worry you can always put 5 in a 1bdr.


----------



## Chuck S

Magic08 said:


> Oh and one more thing, as for Disney "going back on their word" I can't see that happening.  Disney is so family friendly and customer oriented, that is what we love so much about them and why we invest a lot of money to vacation there on a frequent basis. We know what we were told, and obviously many others were told the same thing.  They may not put it in the writing, but they were quite clear that 5 in a one bedroom is A-OK.




Actually, I try to stay out of this thread, but if you _really_ want to get technical, Disney has already "gone back on their word."  Their word is in writing, as far as room occupancy limits.


----------



## LadyKay

If MS is allowing higher occupancy couldn't it mean that they are being permitted to?


----------



## Deb & Bill

LadyKay said:


> If MS is allowing higher occupancy couldn't it mean that they are being permitted to?


I think it is more a decision they decided to make, rather than permitted to.  Where is the permission obtained?  Technically, it should come from the fire marshall.  Since Disney has it's own fire marshall - Reedy Creek Fire Dept (unless the State Fire Marshall has some say in this) - they evidently have decided to disregard the fire rules for DVC villas.  

When they say they are looking out for our safety by not putting glassware in the studios, yet allow more persons than the fire codes allow, I just don't understand it.


----------



## bpmorley

Deb & Bill said:


> I think it is more a decision they decided to make, rather than permitted to.  Where is the permission obtained?  Technically, it should come from the fire marshall.  Since Disney has it's own fire marshall - Reedy Creek Fire Dept (unless the State Fire Marshall has some say in this) - they evidently have decided to disregard the fire rules for DVC villas.
> 
> When they say they are looking out for our safety by not putting glassware in the studios, yet allow more persons than the fire codes allow, I just don't understand it.



Do you know for a fact that they are violating any fire code?   What if the fire code stated that there could be 6 in a 1bdr?  I know it's tough to tell tone of voice in typing, but I'm really not try to be argumentative.  I just really don't think overcrowding of DVC rooms happens as much as some of the people here think it does.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bpmorley said:


> Do you know for a fact that they are violating any fire code?   What if the fire code stated that there could be 6 in a 1bdr?  I know it's tough to tell tone of voice in typing, but I'm really not try to be argumentative.  I just really don't think overcrowding of DVC rooms happens as much as some of the people here think it does.



Occupancy is based on fire codes.  They have addressed occupancy in the Public Offering Statement, plus other literature that you get when you purchase.  It's in writing.

I think they started down the slippery slope when they decided to allow one under the age of three. Then they decided to allow five in a one bedroom.  Then someone decided that really meant five plus one under three.


----------



## LadyKay

Deb & Bill said:


> I think it is more a decision they decided to make, rather than permitted to.  Where is the permission obtained?  Technically, it should come from the fire marshall.  Since Disney has it's own fire marshall - Reedy Creek Fire Dept (unless the State Fire Marshall has some say in this) - they evidently have decided to disregard the fire rules for DVC villas.
> 
> When they say they are looking out for our safety by not putting glassware in the studios, yet allow more persons than the fire codes allow, I just don't understand it.



Maybe they (DVC & fire marshalls) have left room for adjustment! I seriously think (simply my opinion) we are making WAAAAYYYYY too big a deal of all this. When making ressies through CRO, they are firm on occupancy due to their booking system. However when booking through DVC (MS) if they are able to add more pp/villa than stated, is it not a possibility that the DVC system has been set up that way?


----------



## Deb & Bill

LadyKay said:


> Maybe they (DVC & fire marshalls) have left room for adjustment! I seriously think (simply my opinion) we are making WAAAAYYYYY too big a deal of all this. When making ressies through CRO, they are firm on occupancy due to their booking system. However when booking through DVC (MS) if they are able to add more pp/villa than stated, is it not a possibility that the DVC system has been set up that way?



Nope, I just think this is one more instance of Disney not following their own rules and trying to "please the customer".  

If occupancy wasn't important, it wouldn't have been stated in the POS. 

When the first fire happens where a guest is injured or killed because it was difficult to evacuate the building, that's when it will hit the fan.


----------



## bpmorley

Deb & Bill said:


> Occupancy is based on fire codes.



That's not the only factor.  square footage, secondary routes of  egress, hard wire vs stand alone detection, wet or dry sprinkler system, wet or dry standpipe,  amount of electrical, building construction type, and many more.


----------



## bpmorley

LadyKay said:


> Maybe they (DVC & fire marshalls) have left room for adjustment! I seriously think (simply my opinion) we are making WAAAAYYYYY too big a deal of all this. When making ressies through CRO, they are firm on occupancy due to their booking system. However when booking through DVC (MS) if they are able to add more pp/villa than stated, is it not a possibility that the DVC system has been set up that way?



That is entirely possible.  And I agree I think some on here are making WAAAYYYY too big a deal of this.


----------



## bpmorley

Deb & Bill said:


> Nope, I just think this is one more instance of Disney not following their own rules and trying to "please the customer".
> 
> If occupancy wasn't important, it wouldn't have been stated in the POS.
> 
> When the first fire happens where a guest is injured or killed because it was difficult to evacuate the building, that's when it will hit the fan.



I totally disagree.  It will not hit the fan.  they won't look for room by room.  The FD will look for total occupation.  That number will be so far under the max occupancy level that it won't get a second look.  If the total a building can have is 600(estimate) the most that will be in there will be 300.


----------



## CarolAnnC

This thread is the only place we allow discussion of DVC Occupancy and we must insist that it remain a civil and interesting discussion for everyone.  Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bpmorley said:


> That's not the only factor.  square footage, secondary routes of  egress, hard wire vs stand alone detection, wet or dry sprinkler system, wet or dry standpipe,  amount of electrical, building construction type, and many more.



That's fire codes.  NFPA, SBC, IBC, etc. Occupancy is based on the fire codes. 



			
				bpmorley said:
			
		

> I totally disagree. It will not hit the fan. they won't look for room by room. The FD will look for total occupation. That number will be so far under the max occupancy level that it won't get a second look. If the total a building can have is 600(estimate) the most that will be in there will be 300.



Lawsuits. Some lawyer finds out that the villas are only supposed to sleep four and Disney gets sued for violating the fire codes and their own occupancy limits.  With villas normally at 95+% occupancy, why would there only be half the allowable persons there?    



When we bought, we were told how many people each size villa would hold.  The size of the room has nothing to do with fire egress.  It's how you get out of the building.  How wide the corridor is, how many doors you have to get to the stairs, the width of the stairs, etc.  You can have a room that is 90,000 sq feet, but if it only has one exit, someone it going to get trapped in a fire. Think about that NJ nightclub and the chicken processing plan in NC. Exits were chained shut to keep people from sneaking in or out.  When the fire broke out, people could not get out. 

I guess I keep hoping that Disney will have the integrity to follow the rules that they publish.  And I am still wondering where the "permission" came from.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> In the overall big picture I can't agree.  Again, for every group that has that extra(illegal?) person, I'd lay 100 to 1 odds that 100 other units are being underutilized.


But that's just it.  Every 2 BR that has 1 person will be the same whether others go over or not.  Plus, every resort is built on the idea that not every unit will be at capacity.  The units that go over will still have more wear and tear.  One 1 BR with 3 DOES NOT make up for one with 5 and never will.



Magic08 said:


> Oh goodness, when I posted on this thread being the newbie that I am I somehow ended up on the last page and didn't see the previos 100 or so. I've just spent some time reading through and as a family of 5 I would never have bought in had they told me we could not put 5 in a one bedroom.  I happen to be blessed enough to have a house where each of our 3 children have their own room, but I am a social worker and see many families living in a mobile home with 5 or more children!  A one bedroom unit for a family vacation is PLENTY of space for us! We were explicitly told it would not be a problem when we make our reservations.


That was one of the points I made recently, the guide saying it's OK is NOT Disney's word and actually means nothing in authorization.  As Chuck said, it is in writing.  Occupancy is also specifically spelled out in the product understanding checklist.  

Actually I can look at the overall picture.  If we took the idea to avoid any system we disagreed in some areas, we'd never go to a store, have health insurance, etc.  Still, I have voted with my feet for the most part.  I've owned as many as 885 points but currently own 433 of which I'll rent out most and would likely sell all but 50-75 if the numbers made sense to do so right now.  Of the 10-12 stays I've had over the last 3 or so years, only 7 days total in 2 stays have been on points, the rest have been II exchanges plus a free OKW stay through DVC.  As for permission, the members own the resorts, DVCMC only managers them.  They do revert back at some point but not for a number of years.  To actually get permission you'd need it in writing legally up front or you'd need permission from the owners, that would be us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We had 500 points at one time.  We've sold off 175 and looking to sell maybe 50-150 more.  We don't go as often as we did at first.


----------



## smakeral

Will a 1 bedroom at villas of wilderness Lodge be large enough for 2 adults and 3 young kids( 2, 4, 6) ?  I read they were rated for 4 persons - will Disney fuss about the 5th person?


----------



## wdw1972

The 2 yr old doesn't count - you're 4 plus a baby.  It's assumed the baby will sleep in the porta crib, but what you actually do is your business.

Next year you'll have 5.  Right now dvc tends to allow 5 in a 1br but tells you they won't provide linen or towels for the 5th person.  Personally I wish they'd just say NO - the limit is 4 as per our legal documents.  Once Kidani Village opens up and 5 is the legal limit, then who knows if they'll still allow 5 in the resorts where the occupancy is 4.


----------



## smakeral

Thanks - I thought I had read that but wanted to be sure it was ok. or if I needed a 2bedroom


----------



## Tomskatt

zfw4609 said:


> Will Disney allow 2 adults and 3 toddlers in a 1BR villa? I read somewhere that the max capacity for a 1BR was 4 but I'm not sure how young children are counted.
> 
> zfw4609


What they allow and what is comfortable may not be the same for every family. My kids are 9, 7 and 5 and this will probably be our last stay in a 1BR. The 3 kids love to sleep in the King together ... yes they actually have the BR to themselves and we use th e pull out so we can stay up late and hang out. Now they are getting too "grown up" for this ::::Sniff sniff::::: and we will be using a 2br from now on. Think about your lifestyle and comfort level and make your own choice. Most important .... Welcome home and HAVE FUN!!!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Chuck S said:


> Actually, I try to stay out of this thread, but if you _really_ want to get technical, Disney has already "gone back on their word."  Their word is in writing, as far as room occupancy limits.



Thanks, Chuck!  I haven't been on this thread for a few days, and that was going to be my comment exactly!  Both our guide AND our POS say the occupancy limits are 4 for a 1 bedroom.  I guess it's not true in reality though.  I also agree with Dean that the main issues are with the maintenance strain on the infrastructure.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?  

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mickey Fliers said:


> Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?
> 
> Thanks!


They have always allowed one infant under the age of three to the room occupancy. So you should be okay with one child under the age of three plus the room occupancy of five.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Deb & Bill said:


> They have always allowed one infant under the age of three to the room occupancy. So you should be okay with one child under the age of three plus the room occupancy of five.



Good to know!  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Dean

Mickey Fliers said:


> Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?
> 
> Thanks!


While they may, I'm not as convinced they will allow it.


----------



## bpmorley

Mickey Fliers said:


> Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?
> 
> Thanks!



I just wouldn't mention the infant.  Next time I'm gonna try 8 in a 1bdr.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bpmorley said:


> I just wouldn't mention the infant.  Next time I'm gonna try 8 in a 1bdr.



Bad boy.


----------



## james'mommy

Deb & Bill said:


> Bad boy.



I say you try an shove 3 people in a studio. That would be the ultimate acomplishment


----------



## tjkraz

Mickey Fliers said:


> Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?
> 
> Thanks!



If properly disclosed to Member Services, I don't believe this will be allowed.

The informal "...plus one under the age of three" went away when DVC began allowing five occupants of any age in a One Bedroom villa.  Even though AKV formally sleeps 5 guests, I have never seen anything to suggest that they will allow even more occupants beyond the posted limit.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

tjkraz said:


> If properly disclosed to Member Services, I don't believe this will be allowed.
> 
> The informal "...plus one under the age of three" went away when DVC began allowing five occupants of any age in a One Bedroom villa.  Even though AKV formally sleeps 5 guests, I have never seen anything to suggest that they will allow even more occupants beyond the posted limit.



Thanks.  I will let you know what they say when I try to book.  If it doesn't work, no biggie.


----------



## bpmorley

james'mommy said:


> I say you try an shove 3 people in a studio. That would be the ultimate acomplishment



we've done 5 in a studio once


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Mickey Fliers said:


> Speaking of 5 in a one bedroom at AKV...do you think they are going to allow 5 plus an infant in a one bedroom at AKV?  We are going down in Jan. and were thinking about a one bedroom to conserve points (we always do a 2 bdrm) since it will only be for 3 days.  But, we will have a new baby, in addition to our 3 boys.  So the boys on the pullout sofa and chair.  Me and DH in the King and baby in the pack n' play.  Is MS allowing this?
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure how often you have stayed in a 1-BR at DVC, but even if MS were to all allow it.  We have always done a 1-BR with our 3 (young and small in size) kids and we will be moving to a 2-br pretty quick.  Add an infant to that and...    I just think you will be really uncomfortable.  And the poor baby will never have a quiet place to sleep. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

We always do a 2 bedroom and have only done a 1 bedroom once.  We will just be coming off of the cruise, so I am not too worried about the baby needing her own space  .  Heck, at that point, she will probably still be in the room with us at home.


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> If properly disclosed to Member Services, I don't believe this will be allowed.
> 
> The informal "...plus one under the age of three" went away when DVC began allowing five occupants of any age in a One Bedroom villa.  Even though AKV formally sleeps 5 guests, I have never seen anything to suggest that they will allow even more occupants beyond the posted limit.


While I tend to agree with you as I stated above, it is a little different.  The 4 plus an infant vs 5 in a studio with an occupancy of 4 is a different situation than AKV.  The true occupancy of certain 1 BR units there is 5 and if they stick to the way they do everything else, they well may allow 5 plus a child under 3.  IMO they shouldn't and I hope they don't, but they very well may.


----------



## robinb

Dean said:


> While I tend to agree with you as I stated above, it is a little different.  The 4 plus an infant vs 5 in a studio with an occupancy of 4 is a different situation than AKV.  The true occupancy of certain 1 BR units there is 5 and if they stick to the way they do everything else, they well may allow 5 plus a child under 3.  IMO they shouldn't and I hope they don't, but they very well may.


I don't see why they shouldn't allow 6 to a 1-bedroom at AKV.  2 in the master, 2 on the fold out couch, 1 in the fold out chair and 1 in a pack-n-play.  Now, all those people and only ONE bathroom might be scary!  But they are all the same family which makes it easier.


----------



## Dean

robinb said:


> I don't see why they shouldn't allow 6 to a 1-bedroom at AKV.  2 in the master, 2 on the fold out couch, 1 in the fold out chair and 1 in a pack-n-play.  Now, all those people and only ONE bathroom might be scary!  But they are all the same family which makes it easier.


Part of it was consistency related to the other resorts.  The more in a unit the higher the wear and tear esp. if the unit is stuffed.  Stuffing appears to increase wear and tear beyond just the numbers alone.  And part is that I don't think they should allow the extra in any resort or unit, not just the AKV sleep 5 one BR.  Those units aren't really built for 5 people, they just threw an extra chair in to make it sleep 5, not nearly the same IMO.

On a slightly similar note, we've had the discussion a few times about the King vs 2 beds in the Master.  In the past the only resort I personally knew of that had 2 beds in the master was some of the 1 BR units at the Former Embassy on Maui.  I just saw another that has that for some of their 2 BR units, but not all.  It's the Escapes resort in Panama City.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

We are looking to take 6 adults, one 3 year old and 3 under 3's - can we all stay in the 2 bedroom at SSR assuming the 3 under 3's are in pack and play?

Hope someone can help
Thanks


----------



## Dean

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> We are looking to take 6 adults, one 3 year old and 3 under 3's - can we all stay in the 2 bedroom at SSR assuming the 3 under 3's are in pack and play?
> 
> Hope someone can help
> Thanks


Technically no but you should ask MS.  It will be very crowded even if they allow it.  I'd get a 2 BR and a studio.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Thanks, we don't have enought points to get both so will ask MS about it.


----------



## n2mm

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> We are looking to take 6 adults, one 3 year old and 3 under 3's - can we all stay in the 2 bedroom at SSR assuming the 3 under 3's are in pack and play?
> 
> Hope someone can help
> Thanks




I agree, call MS and ask them.  I did a trip recently and we had 4 adults, one toddler just turning 3-year old and one infant (11 months).  I called MS and asked if we could book a 1 bedroom at the BWV and they said yes and even questioned why I would ask as it didn't appear to be a problem.  2 adults on the king bed, plus the 3 year old sleeping with them.  2 adults on the queen pull out and infant in the pack n play.  Of course the bathroom took some coordinating with 4 adults and 1 toddler, but since it's split, that does help alot.  I would've never done it without checking with MS first.  There was no problem checking in either.  Only the adults got key cards.  I really just wanted to do 2 studios, but my daughter wanted the kitchen and washer and said she would give up a bathroom for that option.  It never felt crowded at all.  I had no problem doing this with my adult kids, but probably would not do it with other relatives or friends.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Again thanks for the info, originally we booked the 2 bedroom for me, my hubby and our daughter (17month), and my hubby's parents so plenty of room, now my sister in law wants to come with her hubby, 3 year old daughter and twin sons who will be 23 months when we go. We are staying for 15 nights and so don't have enough points to add any further accomodation. So we either all fit or they can't come. Will check with MS fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Technically, only one of the under 3's doesn't count towards occupancy.  So if you have six adults, three children and one under the age of three (since only one counts), that makes nine plus one.  I think you have too many.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Rang MS and they went to check and we can do it! So SSR here we come! Thanks for everyones info.


----------



## n2mm

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Rang MS and they went to check and we can do it! So SSR here we come! Thanks for everyones info.



I thought so.  Bet you feel better that you called them and got a answer.


----------



## Dean

bibbidibobbidiboo07 said:


> Rang MS and they went to check and we can do it! So SSR here we come! Thanks for everyones info.


Did you make the reservation?  IF not, you may get a different answer when you call to do so as this is technically outside the DVC occupancy policy, even the expanded unofficial one.  It's certainly reasonable given the makeup of the group but DVC is nothing if not inconsistent.


----------



## becca-becca

I have an occupancy question. We are going to WDW 12-20 through 12-26. We have reservations at AKV for a 2 BR and a studio for 13 people. We are mostly all arriving on Saturday. However, my DH, DM, DS and myself will be arriving on 12-19. My husbands parents are planning on having our two daughters ride with them and arrive on 12-20. I need to make a reservation for 12-19 only. 

Originally, I did not think this would be a big deal, because we have only 25 points and plan to get a studio because it is basically to crash after a 14 hour drive before our real trip starts the next day. 

However, after reading this thread, I am not sure. 

My question is this (sorry it took me so long to get to it): if I book the studio, what happens if in December, my husbands parents decide to have the girls ride with us (8 and 5). Do I cancel or do we all stay in the studio. I don't want to do anything illegal to DVC, but do not want to borrow points now for something that probably won't happen. Since all we are doing is crashing, I don't want to get a 1BR for 40 points or 2 BR for even more and then just have 4 people in it. We would just get a room at a value, but we have 15 developers points we want to try to use and were going to use 10 of our 2008 points. The rest we are saving up for a cruise. I can use more, but would rather not. 

I have to decide what room to get by Tuesday, because come December, I know I won't be able to change anything because it will all be full.

What would you suggest?


----------



## Chuck S

As you don't want to borrow points unless it is necessary, why not book a value resort room for the first night (like Pop Century) and when you know for sure if the Daughters are riding with you, you could add an extra conecting room, as long as you know a far enough out.


----------



## bibbidibobbidiboo07

Yes we added our extra guests in the same phone call. We weren't taking any chances, also booked ME for everyone. Relieved it is all sorted now.


----------



## madelyn

We are staying in a 1 bedroom in July at Saratoga Springs through an Interval International trade. My family is 2 adults and 3 kids  (ages 9, 6 and 1), putting us officially within occupancy limits. However, my adult sister is joining us and I know that extra bedding and linens will not be provided and we can deal with that fine. We have had my sister along with my family (before my 3rd child was born and my 2nd was under 3 so we were within the occupancy limits then) but the sleeping arrangement will be the same. All of us in the bedroom and my sister on the sofa sleeper. My question is, how and when do I add everyone to the reservation? Since it is a trade, only my name is there for now. And in the past the trades were not even in the system until a few days before check-in. Is that still true? Also, my son is 9 but will turn 10 on July 21, the day after we check-in. I know that for park tickets he will be able to qualify for a child's ticket since it was purchased for him while he was still a child, but for Disney dining will he still be considered a child since he was a "child" at the time of check in? He would actually prefer to eat the kid's meals anyway.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I think you are over occupancy by adding your sister.  You may need to find another studio or other room for her.  DVC has allowed five in a one bedroom, but not six.  Officially a one bedroom at SSR sleeps four.  They have been allowing one child under the age of three.  DVC has expanded that to make it one additional person over the four people limit, but no bedding or towels are provided.  So it's not five plus one under the age of three.  It's just four plus one. 

If you purchase a ticket for your son to use when he is 9, he can continue to use that ticket until it is used up.


----------



## madelyn

Thanks! I know my family plus my adult sister is officially over the occupancy limits but from skimming the past responses, it seems that people have been able to go over those limits a bit and they are told just to provide your own bedding and towels. I will be upfront about it and let them know who is in the room which others seem to have done and I will need to in order to get keys for all as well as possibly Disney dining. It is not within the budget to get a studio just for my sister and we would prefer her to stay with us anyhow. Since we did a timeshare exchange we really can't add a second unit to the reservation in a conventional way or cancel this one and get a larger unit if available. My main question was how do I notify them who is in the room since I am not a DVC member and cannot contact member services, nor is it a cash reservation made through Disney reservations. I realize that if I show up at the desk and tell them who we have they can kick my sister out and we would have to get a room for her off-site someplace but has that really ever happened to anyone? So since my son will be 9 at check-in, do we pay child or adult prices for Disney Dining should I add it on?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Sorry, Madelyn, you are over the occupancy limits at SSR.  You can't have six in a one bedroom built for four. It's not permitted.  Since you did a timeshare exchange for a room too small, you need to exchange it for one that fits your family - a two bedroom villa.


----------



## Chuck S

Madelyn, have you received your paperwork/confirmation from Interval International yet?  There should be a contact number there for DVC Member services, as an exchanger, you are allowed to contact Member Services, and you will need to do so in order to add the dining plan.

Explain what you want to do, if it is allowed by them, fine, if not, then you will need to make other arrangements for your sister, either a studio or a room at another resort, and you can decide where to meet up in the parks.


----------



## madelyn

Thanks Chuck S. I will check the paperwork. I didn't realize as an exchanger I would be allowed to contact member services. I will do that and explain our situation. So does member services add on the dining plan should we want to purchase it?


----------



## Chuck S

madelyn said:


> Thanks Chuck S. I will check the paperwork. I didn't realize as an exchanger I would be allowed to contact member services. I will do that and explain our situation. So does member services add on the dining plan should we want to purchase it?



Yes, they will need to add it to your reservation.  You will pay for it when you check-in.  It can not be added at check-in.


----------



## madelyn

Thanks again Chuck S


----------



## Dean

madelyn said:


> Thanks! I know my family plus my adult sister is officially over the occupancy limits but from skimming the past responses, it seems that people have been able to go over those limits a bit and they are told just to provide your own bedding and towels. I will be upfront about it and let them know who is in the room which others seem to have done and I will need to in order to get keys for all as well as possibly Disney dining. It is not within the budget to get a studio just for my sister and we would prefer her to stay with us anyhow. Since we did a timeshare exchange we really can't add a second unit to the reservation in a conventional way or cancel this one and get a larger unit if available. My main question was how do I notify them who is in the room since I am not a DVC member and cannot contact member services, nor is it a cash reservation made through Disney reservations. I realize that if I show up at the desk and tell them who we have they can kick my sister out and we would have to get a room for her off-site someplace but has that really ever happened to anyone? So since my son will be 9 at check-in, do we pay child or adult prices for Disney Dining should I add it on?


You may be OK but I'll tell you that DVC is far more strict on occupancy for exchanges than member reservations.  I'd definitely call and ask.


----------



## ChelleinNC

madelyn said:


> So since my son will be 9 at check-in, do we pay child or adult prices for Disney Dining should I add it on?



Since he's 9 at check in, he'll be 9 for tickets and DDP


----------



## Anal Annie

Sorry, if I'm asking something that's been beat to death, but this thread is WAY too long to try to look for this answer page-by-page.   Has anybody ever brought an air mattress to Vero Beach and tried to have more than 12 in a Beach Cottage?  Is that a feasible idea or are there restrictions we'd run into at the pool or something?


----------



## CarolMN

Deb & Bill said:


> ......(snip)....If you purchase a ticket for your son to use when he is 9, he can continue to use that ticket until it is used up.


Just to clarify:

The policy is that child needs to be 9 when the ticket is first *used*.  Purchase date doesn't matter.


----------



## lisareniff

Anal Annie said:


> Sorry, if I'm asking something that's been beat to death, but this thread is WAY too long to try to look for this answer page-by-page.   Has anybody ever brought an air mattress to Vero Beach and tried to have more than 12 in a Beach Cottage?  Is that a feasible idea or are there restrictions we'd run into at the pool or something?



Not quite sure what you are asking.  The max. occupancy is 12 as you apparently know.  Are you asking if MS allows you to have more then the stated occupancy limit?  Like when they allow 5 in a one bedroom?  Or are you asking if anyone has knowingly gone over the occupancy limit and had any negative repercussions?  or 'get away' with it?

Personally, I wouldn't want to crowd a unit at VB, you are doing more then crashing in the room at WDW, and having the space to relax may be more important.  Why not get an Inn room for some extra sleeping space?


----------



## Anal Annie

lisareniff said:


> Not quite sure what you are asking.  The max. occupancy is 12 as you apparently know.  Are you asking if MS allows you to have more then the stated occupancy limit?  Like when they allow 5 in a one bedroom?  Or are you asking if anyone has knowingly gone over the occupancy limit and had any negative repercussions?  or 'get away' with it?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want to crowd a unit at VB, you are doing more then crashing in the room at WDW, and having the space to relax may be more important.  Why not get an Inn room for some extra sleeping space?



I am not trying to "make a crowd" and yes, I know the stated occupancy is 12 but we're thinking about a trip with extended family from both sides and I was wondering if we could have 1 extra person.  I was just thinking about how to best utilize the bedrooms since we're a family of 3...but would be probably bringing parents / inlaws and siblings.  My MIL and my parents get along fine, but I don't picture them SHARING a bedroom together, ya know.  So I was wondering about going over the limit by just one person and got the idea that maybe WE could take the Master bedroom and put our DS on an air mattress in the floor of our room which would free up the other 2 bedrooms AND the sofa bed for rest of our family.  It would just use the bed space more efficiently rather than US taking a room with 2 beds.

I'm also OK with getting 4 different studios / inn rooms too.  That would use the least amount of points and we could each have our own space.  But I just didn't know how hard THAT might be or what might be easier to get at 7 months - multiple studios / inn rooms or 1 cottage (for the last 1/2 of August) at Vero.  We don't have enough points to get more than this combination for 5 nights.  Getting (2) 2 bedroom units uses the MOST points and we'd have to borrow.  I am trying to avoid that if I can.  I am not even sure if we will go to VB or to WDW...I would love to try VB sometime & I was thinking that it would be a cheaper vacation for everyone w/o having to buy park tickets.


----------



## Chuck S

Actually, given the demographics of your group, a one bedroom and 3 studios may be a good mix, or the 4 studios.  That way if someone cancels, you can just cancel one of the studios.  From reading posts here, and from personal experience, it seems like _someone_ in large group trips will try to cancel.


----------



## Anal Annie

Chuck S said:


> Actually, given the demographics of your group, a one bedroom and 3 studios may be a good mix, or the 4 studios.  That way if someone cancels, you can just cancel one of the studios.  From reading posts here, and from personal experience, it seems like _someone_ in large group trips will try to cancel.



I don't think we will ever stay in a one bedroom unit anywhere except maybe AKV.  I think they look like the biggest waste of points since they don't sleep any more ppl than a studio but use so many more points.  Anyway......

I just don't know how hard VB might be to get at 7 months.  We will probably have to come up with a plan of 1st choice, 2nd, 3rd & 4th choice scenarios before trying to book.  (i.e. # 1 being (4) studios at VB;  #2 being 1 Cottage at VB;  # 3 being 4 studios at AKV, # 4 being 4 studios at SSR and so on.)  We orig. were planning WDW but we cannot afford to buy park tickets for everyone...and I am not sure if they'll all be able to afford them on their own either.  That's when I got the idea that maybe it would be less stress to just plan a beach vacation.  It's mostly for my parents 50th anniv. but also DH's step-brother graduates HS next yr. - but so I don't want to stress anybody out by putting them into a financial situation they cannot afford.  My brother's back was injured on the job about 2 yrs. ago and he has been trying to live off of Workers Comp but it's not cutting it for them.  They don't want to cover surgery but they also won't release him to go back to work.   Anyway, we just wanted to be able to cover everyone's accomodations for them but want to stretch our points as far as we can.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> I don't think we will ever stay in a one bedroom unit anywhere except maybe AKV.  I think they look like the biggest waste of points since they don't sleep any more ppl than a studio but use so many more points.  Anyway......
> 
> I just don't know how hard VB might be to get at 7 months.  We will probably have to come up with a plan of 1st choice, 2nd, 3rd & 4th choice scenarios before trying to book.  (i.e. # 1 being (4) studios at VB;  #2 being 1 Cottage at VB;  # 3 being 4 studios at AKV, # 4 being 4 studios at SSR and so on.)  We orig. were planning WDW but we cannot afford to buy park tickets for everyone...and I am not sure if they'll all be able to afford them on their own either.  That's when I got the idea that maybe it would be less stress to just plan a beach vacation.  It's mostly for my parents 50th anniv. but also DH's step-brother graduates HS next yr. - but so I don't want to stress anybody out by putting them into a financial situation they cannot afford.  My brother's back was injured on the job about 2 yrs. ago and he has been trying to live off of Workers Comp but it's not cutting it for them.  They don't want to cover surgery but they also won't release him to go back to work.   Anyway, we just wanted to be able to cover everyone's accomodations for them but want to stretch our points as far as we can.



My first trip as a VB owner is August, but I will pass on to you what the experienced VB goer's have passed on to me. There are only 6 or so beach cottages. Many people buy just so they have the 11 mos. ressie advantage for them. The months that non-owners have got them seem to be Sept., October, Nov. There are not that many 2 bedroom units. So most ressie at 7 mos. day-by-day to get them from June thru August. Other times, it seems there's not a problem. The easiest to ressie seem to be the OVIR (ocean view inn rooms) that are actually in the main house. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CarolMN said:


> Just to clarify:
> 
> The policy is that child needs to be 9 when the ticket is first *used*.  Purchase date doesn't matter.



Yep, that's what I meant to say.  Thanks, Carol.


----------



## brasey

Will they allow 9 in a two bedroom since they are allowing 5 in a one bedroom?


----------



## westjones

brasey said:


> Will they allow 9 in a two bedroom since they are allowing 5 in a one bedroom?



Yes, we have 9 in a two bedroom this coming July and all of us are listed on the reservation.  They won't provide bedding for the 9th person (but my 8 year old nephew is bringing his sleeping bag and an air mattress).

I made the reservation last August (at the 11 month window), so I am assuming you can still do this.

DJ


----------



## Deb & Bill

brasey said:


> Will they allow 9 in a two bedroom since they are allowing 5 in a one bedroom?



Not necessarily.  You'll need to ask MS when you make your reservation.  If they say "No", then you'll probably need to add another studio to your reservation.


----------



## Just(donald)Ducky

This thread is too long to find an answer 

Will they allow 5 in a studio?  Specifically, 2 adults and three children above the age of 3 (9,8, and 4)??


----------



## starbox

Just(donald)Ducky said:


> This thread is too long to find an answer
> 
> Will they allow 5 in a studio?  Specifically, 2 adults and three children above the age of 3 (9,8, and 4)??



No.


----------



## bpmorley

Just(donald)Ducky said:


> This thread is too long to find an answer
> 
> Will they allow 5 in a studio?  Specifically, 2 adults and three children above the age of 3 (9,8, and 4)??



Call MS and ask them.  Technically no, but I think they'll let you do it


----------



## Deb & Bill

Just(donald)Ducky said:


> This thread is too long to find an answer
> 
> Will they allow 5 in a studio?  Specifically, 2 adults and three children above the age of 3 (9,8, and 4)??



Sorry, occupancy of a studio is 4 and they do usually allow a fifth under the age of three in the pack and play.


----------



## 29apr00

Are there any studios that would accommodate 3 adults and 2 children, ages 3 and 6???

Jennifer


----------



## Dean

29apr00 said:


> Are there any studios that would accommodate 3 adults and 2 children, ages 3 and 6???
> 
> Jennifer


Not "legally" and not comfortably.


----------



## evsmama

Just a side note, if everyone is taking DME, then everyone has to be on the reservation.


----------



## DisneyDVCdad

We are planning on going to VWL in May 2009. We have three adults coming and 5 year old, a 2 year old and a newborn. At first we thought about a 2 bedroom but, our 5 year old likes to sleep with his grandmother when he stays with her. As for the younger 2 they will both be in pack and plays. So we were thinking that we should just get a one-bedroom and save those points! A two bedroom just seems like a waste! Any suggestions? We do not spend a lot of time in the room. We are either in the parks or at the pool. Thanks in advance!
__________________


----------



## dianeschlicht

DisneyDVCdad said:


> We are planning on going to VWL in May 2009. We have three adults coming and 5 year old, a 2 year old and a newborn. At first we thought about a 2 bedroom but, our 5 year old likes to sleep with his grandmother when he stays with her. As for the younger 2 they will both be in pack and plays. So we were thinking that we should just get a one-bedroom and save those points! A two bedroom just seems like a waste! Any suggestions? We do not spend a lot of time in the room. We are either in the parks or at the pool. Thanks in advance!
> __________________



Not possible at VWL, but it IS possible at AKV.  Even in Jambo house, the AKV 1 bedrooms (as long as it's not a value room), will have a king in the bedroom, a queen sleep sofa in the living room and a pull out twin size sleep chair also in the living room.   Perhaps you can fix a bed for the 2 year old on floor cushions and keep the baby in the pac N play.  I don't believe your group would be allowed in a 1 bedroom at VWL though.


----------



## marvali

I happen to know someone who knows someone   (not us, uh, really ) who had to make a last minute change of their vacation plans and needed some disney magic  to pull it off.  There was a one bedroom villa at OKW for the timeframe needed  (originally had a two bedroom and was trying for that again), and even though there are five in the group, the CM volunteered that depending on the situation (ages, sizes) it was allowable for five to stay in a one bedroom  with self provided sleeping arrangements.  This was feasible in OKW because of the size of the rooms, and since our, uh, their youngest DS is small for his age and THEY have lots of camping experience and equipment, it will work out just great for this trip, especially when finding anything to make the change was looking bleak.   It will be a little cramped,  and only having one bathroom won't be the greatest situation, but the 40 point savings for a one day longer total stay will more than make up for any inconvenience.  We, uh they, really appreciate the CM who was most accomodating.


----------



## dianeschlicht

marvali said:


> I happen to know someone who knows someone   (not us, uh, really ) who had to make a last minute change of their vacation plans and needed some disney magic  to pull it off.  There was a one bedroom villa at OKW for the timeframe needed  (originally had a two bedroom and was trying for that again), and even though there are five in the group, the CM volunteered that depending on the situation (ages, sizes) it was allowable for five to stay in a one bedroom  with self provided sleeping arrangements.  This was feasible in OKW because of the size of the rooms, and since our, uh, their youngest DS is small for his age and THEY have lots of camping experience and equipment, it will work out just great for this trip, especially when finding anything to make the change was looking bleak.   It will be a little cramped,  and only having one bathroom won't be the greatest situation, but the 40 point savings for a one day longer total stay will more than make up for any inconvenience.  We, uh they, really appreciate the CM who was most accomodating.


That's not an unusual situation.  For some time now CM's have been allowing 5 in a 1 bedroom, and even 5 adults.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyDVCdad said:


> We are planning on going to VWL in May 2009. We have three adults coming and 5 year old, a 2 year old and a newborn. At first we thought about a 2 bedroom but, our 5 year old likes to sleep with his grandmother when he stays with her. As for the younger 2 they will both be in pack and plays. So we were thinking that we should just get a one-bedroom and save those points! A two bedroom just seems like a waste! Any suggestions? We do not spend a lot of time in the room. We are either in the parks or at the pool. Thanks in advance!
> __________________



Your problem here is that you are only allowed to not count ONE child under the age of three.  So you have a party of five plus one, which is one too many.  Why not give Grandmother the second bedroom and let the five year old sleep with her in that room?  You could still keep the two younger ones in two pack and plays in the master bedroom (but it will be crowded).


----------



## JimMIA

There are really at least three questions here: What's permitted?  What you can get away with? And what is comfortable, as Dean mentioned to another poster above?

The answer to the first question is obvious.  Your group violates the maximum occupancy rules. 

The answer to the second is, you can probably get away with it, as long as you don't need DME or plan to use EMH.  At least one of your party won't have a key, and therefore won't be able to do EMH, and if you give the number of guests for DME, they'll be onto you.  I don't know what the consequences would be if you get caught.

Disney is quite sloppy on enforcement of anything, as we saw with the overwhelming abuse of DDP for a couple of years.  Of course, they also have a tendency to punish everyone rather than deal with the rulebreakers...as we saw with DDP this year.

I can't imagine your group being *comfortable* in a one-bedroom.  A 1 BR is also a one *BATH*room, and that alone would tip the scales for me.  We bought DVC to improve the quality of our vacations, and trying to pack a whole herd of people into a villa is not our idea of fun.


----------



## dianeschlicht

JimMIA said:


> There are really at least three questions here: What's permitted?  What you can get away with? And what is comfortable, as Dean mentioned to another poster above?
> 
> The answer to the first question is obvious.  Your group violates the maximum occupancy rules.
> 
> The answer to the second is, you can probably get away with it, as long as you don't need DME or plan to use EMH.  At least one of your party won't have a key, and therefore won't be able to do EMH, and if you give the number of guests for DME, they'll be onto you.  I don't know what the consequences would be if you get caught.
> 
> Disney is quite sloppy on enforcement of anything, as we saw with the overwhelming abuse of DDP for a couple of years.  Of course, they also have a tendency to punish everyone rather than deal with the rulebreakers...as we saw with DDP this year.
> 
> I can't imagine your group being *comfortable* in a one-bedroom.  A 1 BR is also a one *BATH*room, and that alone would tip the scales for me.  We bought DVC to improve the quality of our vacations, and trying to pack a whole herd of people into a villa is not our idea of fun.



TOtally agree!


----------



## JimMIA

There's one more issue.  The *reason* for occupancy limits is the more people you put in a villa, the more wear and tear there is on that villa. Even little people -- actually, _especially_ little people.  

It's sort of an immutable law of hospitality management:  *more guests = higher expenses*.

The difference with a timeshare is not the wear and tear caused by higher usage, but *who pays the bill*.  In a hotel, the hotel absorbs the cost and passes it along to guests in the form of higher room rates.

In DVC, *WE* pay for abuse of occupancy limits.  It comes out of our dues.  That's the reason why discussions on this thread sometimes get heated -- some owners don't like abuse by other owners costing them money.  

But we live in a me-first-last-and-always, narcissistic world, and that's the price we pay for joint ownership of things like DVC.  In buying DVC, we also buy our fellow owners...for better or for worse.


----------



## mommylo

I know I can always count on someone to answer my questions before calling MS I booked my trip for March 2009 for 5 people: My mom and I, a friend of mine and my 2 kids.  Now my mom wants to invite her friend, her DIL and her 2 grandkids.  That would make a total of 9 people in a 2-bedroom.  Would Disney allow it?


----------



## mickey mouse lover

I was told when I made reservations for a two bedroom at Saratoga that we could have 9 people in the villa. I think we would have to provide  any extra linens or bedding we might would need for the extra person.  Hope this helps.


----------



## jade1

I think AKV does.


----------



## dvcdisney

The 2bd Standard and Savannah views in AKV would accomodate 9 people. I don't believe there is any other DVC resort in DW that would. These two views have a chair that pulls out as a bed. We had the one bedroom on our last trip and my son loved the pull out chair.


----------



## Deb & Bill

As long as you aren't in a value view room at AKV.  You are staying at AKV, right?  

Are any of the kids under three years old?  That makes it much easier.  But nine in a non-OKW room gets a bit tight.  Personally, too crowded for me.

Have you figured out who would sleep where yet?  That could be a big deal breaker.


----------



## Brian Noble

Really, there is little difference other than a sense of ownership between the hotel and timeshare models.  Either way, each guest pays a little more if some guests exceed occupancy.

The difference is you can choose to no longer patronize a hotel that does not enforce occupancy.  Once you buy a timeshare, well, you've bought a timeshare.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Deb & Bill said:


> ...
> 
> Have you figured out who would sleep where yet?  That could be a big deal breaker.




Yes, I think it could be!
Bobbi


----------



## jbrowna

mommylo said:


> Now my mom wants to invite her friend, her DIL and her 2 grandkids.  That would make a total of 9 people in a 2-bedroom.  Would Disney allow it?



You must have a better relationship with your mom than I do!     If my mom tried to invite extra people on a trip that I had booked using my points, I think I'd politely let her know that, if her friends want to come, they would have to make their own arrangements.  I don't want to sound mean, but it seems to me kind of rude for a guest of mine -- even if she is my mom -- to invite other guests!


----------



## chepic

If the room states only for 8 persons, you can only actually reserve for the 8. We have had more people in the OKW condos than what is technically allowed without any issues as far as room goes.  However, if you are going to use the magical express or the dining option, you can only do so for the number that is allowed in the room.  We went on the cruise in Jan. and had 3 additional children in the grand villa, and one of the families could not use the magical express because they were not allowed on the ressie. (fire codes)  Just keep that in mind.

che


----------



## mommylo

Thank you everyone for your quick response  I booked a dedicated 2 bedroom Savannah view.  There will be 5 adults and 4 kids, thankfully all under 9.  I think I will give the main bedroom with the king bed to the DIL with her 2 kids.  I will give my mom and my son a queen size bed and take the other queen bed with my other son.  My mom's friend I will put in the pull-out and I am thinking of bringing my aero mattress so my friend can sleep on it.  Would that work


----------



## mommylo

jbrowna said:


> You must have a better relationship with your mom than I do!     If my mom tried to invite extra people on a trip that I had booked using my points, I think I'd politely let her know that, if her friends want to come, they would have to make their own arrangements.  I don't want to sound mean, but it seems to me kind of rude for a guest of mine -- even if she is my mom -- to invite other guests!



 I kinda have no choice.  She babysits my kids when I am working and she loves a big party, the more the better....


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wow, you are way nicer than I am.  I wouldn't give up my king sized bed for a stranger. 

How about putting all the kids in the living room, you and your friend in the king sized bed, your mom, her friend and friend's DIL in the second bedroom.


----------



## mommylo

Deb & Bill said:


> Wow, you are way nicer than I am.  I wouldn't give up my king sized bed for a stranger.
> 
> How about putting all the kids in the living room, you and your friend in the king sized bed, your mom, her friend and friend's DIL in the second bedroom.



 Just because the propect of having both my boys in the same bed as me is pretty unthinkable This way, I might, get some sleep...Still have to work out the logistics.  But I think it might work out at the end.  BTW, if we decide to use the dining plan, would MS say no to the extra person?


----------



## bpmorley

Brian Noble said:


> Really, there is little difference other than a sense of ownership between the hotel and timeshare models.  Either way, each guest pays a little more if some guests exceed occupancy.



With that logic guests should pay less if you don't fill your room to capacity?


----------



## Brian Noble

Of course not.  The hotel's profits go up.  You know, heads I win, tails you lose.

Pricing in the hotel world is not necessarily related to costs.  If costs go up, the hotel either needs to make do with lower profit margins, or increase rates.  There's little incentive to decrease rates if costs go down, unless the rooms are being left unsold.

MFs/dues in the timeshare world _are_ related to costs.  If rooms have occupancy levels significantly below projections, then costs go down.  Those reduced costs are passed back to the owners in the form of reduced MFs.


----------



## dvcdisney

mommylo said:


> Thank you everyone for your quick response  I booked a dedicated 2 bedroom Savannah view.  There will be 5 adults and 4 kids, thankfully all under 9.  I think I will give the main bedroom with the king bed to the DIL with her 2 kids.  I will give my mom and my son a queen size bed and take the other queen bed with my other son.  My mom's friend I will put in the pull-out and I am thinking of bringing my aero mattress so my friend can sleep on it.  Would that work



Don't forget, as I mentioned, the 2bd savannah view does have a pull out chair in the livingroom which sleeps one and therefore gives the ninth person a bed. Your friend can sleep on that. As far as I know, this is the only DVC resort in DW that has the pull out chair.


----------



## LisaS

mommylo said:


> I booked a dedicated 2 bedroom Savannah view.... I will give my mom and my son a queen size bed and take the other queen bed with my other son.


There are no dedicated 2BRs in Jambo House so you will have a lockoff (1BR + Studio). Just wanted to be sure you knew that you will have a queen bed and a full-size sleeper sofa in the second bedroom, not two queen beds.

In total you will have: 1 King bed in the master, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa and 1 twin-size sleeper chair in the living area, 1 queen bed and 1 full-size sleeper sofa in the second bedroom/studio.


----------



## mommylo

LisaS said:


> There are no dedicated 2BRs in Jambo House so you will have a lockoff (1BR + Studio). Just wanted to be sure you knew that you will have a queen bed and a full-size sleeper sofa in the second bedroom, not two queen beds.
> 
> In total you will have: 1 King bed in the master, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa and 1 twin-size sleeper chair in the living area, 1 queen bed and 1 full-size sleeper sofa in the second bedroom/studio.



Oops, I didn't know that.  So that might work out better.  The other family can stay in the studio side and our family on the 1BR side.  Also does any one know whether I can book dining for the 9 of us? Thanks.


----------



## CarolAnnC

If you have 9 registered guests, then you will have 9 room keys and must purchase the Dining Plan for all 9 of them for the entire length of stay, if you decide to go with it.


----------



## mommylo

CarolAnnC said:


> If you have 9 registered guests, then you will have 9 room keys and must purchase the Dining Plan for all 9 of them for the entire length of stay, if you decide to go with it.



Got it


----------



## Dean

Brian Noble said:


> Really, there is little difference other than a sense of ownership between the hotel and timeshare models.  Either way, each guest pays a little more if some guests exceed occupancy.
> 
> The difference is you can choose to no longer patronize a hotel that does not enforce occupancy.  Once you buy a timeshare, well, you've bought a timeshare.


Brian, in one sense you are correct and likely more so for DVC than for most timeshare.  But I think the other factors that come into play suggest other benefits.  The timeshare model can be the golden handcuff's where you have benefits but are really tied to those options excluding many other options.  It presumes you buy at a fair price, use it to your advantage, that space and facilities are important (kitchen, separate BR) and that the prepaid price and yearly fees still end up as a reasonable savings compared to what you get and what you would have paid otherwise.  Obviously many purchases fall down in many of these areas in that the actual value of what one gets is not any where near worth the full developer upfront cost, maint fees may go up to much, one fails to include the time value of money and future situations adequately and that you will use it enough to come out in the long run.  Even then, with DVC and other timeshare, one can often take advantage of many of the benefits and savings of timeshares without an ongoing risk or commitment by renting from a member, off one of the public listing sites or by belonging to one of the exchange companies.  

Timesharing is in effect a gamble on the company, resort, long term costs, one's personal family situation and health among other issues.  I could absolutely agree that for many it is essentially an emotional component of belonging to a group (DVC) and that financially there are many that think it's great that are losing money every year because of owning and a heck of a lot more where the risks taken, even with a company as stable as Disney, is not a reasonable one.  Having said that, DVC was my first timeshare and even I have a certain amount of emotional attachment to it.


----------



## Woodcourt

dvcdisney said:


> Don't forget, as I mentioned, the 2bd savannah view does have a pull out chair in the livingroom which sleeps one and therefore gives the ninth person a bed. Your friend can sleep on that. As far as I know, this is the only DVC resort in DW that has the pull out chair.




Members services actually booked us in a 1bdrm at SSR resort because there is a pull out chair.  There are 5 of us and we thought we would have to have a 2 bdr but they booked us in 1 bdrm...our kids will be 3,4 and 6. I got our confirmation in the mail today and it just notes that there will not be additional linens or utensils for the 5th person...so we will need to bring an extra towel or two.


----------



## bpmorley

Woodcourt said:


> Members services actually booked us in a 1bdrm at SSR resort because there is a pull out chair.  There are 5 of us and we thought we would have to have a 2 bdr but they booked us in 1 bdrm...our kids will be 3,4 and 6. I got our confirmation in the mail today and it just notes that there will not be additional linens or utensils for the 5th person...so we will need to bring an extra towel or two.



why bring an extra towel or two, just get a couple from the pool


----------



## tjkraz

Woodcourt said:


> Members services actually booked us in a 1bdrm at SSR resort because there is a pull out chair.



Saratoga Springs does not have any pullout chairs.  

One Bedroom villas at SSR all have a king-sized bed in the master suite and a pullout queen-sized sofabed in the living room.  

The resort will not provide any cots, roll-away beds or linens for additional guests.  Many people choose to bring their own air bed to sleep an additional guest.


----------



## Woodcourt

bpmorley said:


> why bring an extra towel or two, just get a couple from the pool



Hmm...hadnt thought about that? I dont remember them having towels at other WDW resorts...Did I just miss that or is it just a DVC resorts?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Woodcourt said:


> Hmm...hadnt thought about that? I dont remember them having towels at other WDW resorts...Did I just miss that or is it just a DVC resorts?



Only the value resorts don't have towels by the pools.
Bobbi


----------



## LisaS

Woodcourt said:


> Members services actually booked us in a 1bdrm at SSR resort because there is a pull out chair.  There are 5 of us and we thought we would have to have a 2 bdr but they booked us in 1 bdrm...our kids will be 3,4 and 6. I got our confirmation in the mail today and it just notes that there will not be additional linens or utensils for the 5th person...so we will need to bring an extra towel or two.


Did it really say no additional linens? Other people in your situation reported MS using the phrase "no additional bedding" which actually means, no linens and no bed. As tjkraz said, there is no pull-out chair in the 1BRs at SSR. They are only available at AKV.


----------



## DisneyStarWisher

Can 5 people fit in a SSR Studio?  Is there room for a small twin-size air mattress?  Is it even allowed?


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

There would be room for an air mattress. As for if it is allowed I don't know however I have seen others post on here that they have done it.


----------



## vicki_c

I thought it was crowded in a studio with 4 - 2 adults and 2 kids under 10.  There's not much room there at all once the sofa bed is opened.  I think you would have to put an air mattress out by the door or between the BR sink and the kitchenette.  I wouldn't do it just because of the space factor.

And also, I don't know if they allow that in a studio anyway - the official policy is 4, but I've heard others say CMs said they could have 5 - I think that was referring to a 1 BR though.


----------



## culli

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Can 5 people fit in a SSR Studio?  Is there room for a small twin-size air mattress?  Is it even allowed?



Wow that would be cramped.  I  think you might be able to get 5 "legal" if one was under 3.  As far as room goes I would ask you how you would feel with 5 people in your average size hotel room?  I feel the studios are a little bigger but I wouldn't want to do it unless it was just a few days and the only thing we planned on doing was crashing.  I'm thinking of the college road trip days, just crash and fight for the shower (if we showered that is ).


----------



## Deb & Bill

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Can 5 people fit in a SSR Studio?  Is there room for a small twin-size air mattress?  Is it even allowed?


Limits on studios are rather strict.  Four plus one under the age of three.


----------



## bpmorley

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Can 5 people fit in a SSR Studio?  Is there room for a small twin-size air mattress?  Is it even allowed?



Yes  you can get 5 in a studio, but there is no room for the air mattress.  Someone is getting the floor


----------



## dianeschlicht

You will be allowed 5 in a 1 bedroom but without extra bedding.  As far as I know, 5 will NOT be allowed in a studio.  I can't imagine where you would put the 5th one in an SSR studio anyway, or any DVC studio for that matter.


----------



## ChelleinNC

DisneyStarWisher said:


> Can 5 people fit in a SSR Studio?  Is there room for a small twin-size air mattress?  Is it even allowed?



As previously mentioned, 5 are not allowed unless one is a child under 3.  

However, did want to let you know that we used a twin aerobed in a SSR studio last June.  DD & DS will not share a bed, so one got the sofa sleeper and the other got the aero bed.  There wasn't much room, but it went in the corner of the room between the table and the patio door.  During the day we stood it up and leaned it against the wall.


----------



## Robo-Daddy 3000

vicki_c said:


> I thought it was crowded in a studio with 4 - 2 adults and 2 kids under 10.  There's not much room there at all once the sofa bed is opened.  I think you would have to put an air mattress out by the door or between the BR sink and the kitchenette.  I wouldn't do it just because of the space factor.




Most definitely in agreement here. We felt very cramped in a studio for 2nights at AKV with 2 adults and 2 kids (12 & 9). It was such a relief when we finally switched into a 1 br for the rest of the vacation.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello
I'm not sure if we get different responses from different members of Member Services, but i was told two weeks ago that due to insurance/fire regulations, the Max number in a SSR Studio was 4.  There is a 5 person Maximum allowed in a one bedroom. 

Hope this helps.
Mark


----------



## westjones

Hunclemarco said:


> Hello
> I'm not sure if we get different responses from different members of Member Services, but i was told two weeks ago that due to insurance/fire regulations, the Max number in a SSR Studio was 4.  There is a 5 person Maximum allowed in a one bedroom.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Mark



And they are allowing 9 in a 2 bedroom (we have a reservation for 9 in a two bedroom starting this coming Sunday at BCV).

I think the only place they allow 5 in a studio is at BWV (we did that two years ago), but I don't know if they have changed the policy.  

DJ


----------



## Deb & Bill

Hunclemarco said:


> Hello
> I'm not sure if we get different responses from different members of Member Services, but i was told two weeks ago that due to insurance/fire regulations, the Max number in a SSR Studio was 4.  There is a 5 person Maximum allowed in a one bedroom.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Mark





westjones said:


> And they are allowing 9 in a 2 bedroom (we have a reservation for 9 in a two bedroom starting this coming Sunday at BCV).
> 
> I think the only place they allow 5 in a studio is at BWV (we did that two years ago), but I don't know if they have changed the policy.
> 
> DJ



Once again, while MS will allow a fifth person in the one bedroom, DVC WILL NOT provide the towels and bedding that fifth person would need.  You will have to provide that yourself.   Officially, only AKV has one bedrooms that sleep 5.  Value one bedrooms at AKV will sleep only four.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Just to add to Deb's statement...IF you are flying and planning on bringing bedding and an inflatable bed for another person, you will be spending more on the extra luggage charges than you would be saving on the room!  With most airlines charging for the second bag, and some charging for the first one, that could make a HUGE difference in the cost of getting your things to the resort.  It wouldn't be worth it to me to haul bed and bedding besides.  Now if one of the children was small and could sleep on the sofa cushions on the floor....maybe.  I think the  "4 in a studio" should be a firm number.  I even think it should apply to children over the age of 2.  That's more restrictive than what Disney  currently allows.  If you need room for 5, get a 1 bedroom if you wish, but be aware that you will need to travel with that extra bedding and luggage unless you are at OKW and have the possibility of a small one sleeping on the love seat.


----------



## Brian Noble

> you will be spending more on the extra luggage charges than you would be saving on the room!


  Moving from a 1BR to a 2BR is only $50?  Who knew?



(Yes, the bag charges add to the cost, but $25 each way isn't going to break the bank.)


----------



## dianeschlicht

Brian Noble said:


> Moving from a 1BR to a 2BR is only $50?  Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, the bag charges add to the cost, but $25 each way isn't going to break the bank.)



$100 at some airlines per bag beyond the first.


----------



## Brian Noble

Which one?  From an article today at MSNBC:



> On domestic flights, most airlines still allow passengers to check a single bag for free. Exceptions to this rule include American, United, US Airways and Spirit, all of whom charge $15 for the first bag you wish to check. Beyond that first bag, you'll have to pay on nearly every airline. On AirTran, it's $10 for a second bag; on JetBlue, it's $20; and on American, Continental, Delta, Northwest, Spirit, United and US Airways, you'll pay $25.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25459587/


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Brian Noble said:


> Which one?  From an article today at MSNBC:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25459587/



I think perhaps the better question was which ones? 

	Airlines want you to pack less - or pay more - USATODAY.com
For bags weighing 71 to 99 pounds, Spirit will start charging $100, ... Airline, Charge for first extra bag, Charge per overweight bag of 51-70 lbs. ...
www.usatoday.com/travel/flights/2008-02-18-checked-bags_N.htm - 65k - Cached - Similar pages

Baggage Allowance
Updated Checked Bag Fees ... $100 per piece for the 3rd, 4th and 5th checked bags ... please contact an American Airlines representative to ensure your ...
www.aa.com/aa/i18nForward.do?p=/travelInformation/baggage/baggageAllowance.jsp - 74k - Cached - Similar pages

Baggage fees for major airlines
American charges $100 per piece for the 3rd, 4th and 5th checked bags and $200 ... A second bag costs $25. International travelers are permitted two checked ...
budgettravel.about.com/od/airfarescruises/tp/majors_bagfees.htm - 26k - Cached - Similar pages

Airlines are introducing new baggage policies/fees ...
May 6, 2008 ... Here are some of the airlines who now have new baggage policies: ... or those weighing more than 50 lbs. now cost $100 per bag each way. ...
www.hosteltraveler.com/blog_ht/airlines-are-introducing-new-baggage-policiesfees/ - 25k - Cached - Similar pages

Breakdown of boardbag charges by airline, BOARDBAG BLUES | Surfline
$100 to 150. One-way per bag. Price varies with destination. Lufthansa .... I'm from Argentina the cost for board is totally ridiculous for us boards cost ...
www.surfline.com/travel/boardbag_charges.cfm?id=15425 - 61k - Cached - Similar pages

United to start charging for second bag - News- msnbc.com
Feb 5, 2008 ... Investors have urged airlines to pass on the higher costs of fuel onto ... United will charge all customers $100 per bag for up to four ...
www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22992054/ - 80k - Cached - Similar pages

American Airlines to add $25 bag fee - Travel - LATimes.com
Apr 28, 2008 ... American's fee, $25 per bag each way, will start May 12, the company said... ... Third, fourth and fifth bags will cost $100 each. ...
feeds.latimes.com/~r/DailyDealsLosAngelesTimesTravel/~3/279664309/ - 49k - Cached - Similar pages

Airlines charging travelers for more extras on flightsMar 9, 2008 ... Many airlines already charge $2 per bag for curbside check-in. ... A third bag will cost $100. The airline's most-frequent fliers, ...
www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/news/articles/0309aircost0309.html - 58k - Cached - Similar pages 

Airlines Tack On Even More Fees (Deal of the Day: Personal Finance ...Delta, for example, just increased fees for everything from curbside check-in (now $3 a bag; it was free) and oversized bags ($150, up from $100) to phone ...
www.smartmoney.com/deal-of-the-day/index.cfm?story=20080404-avoid-airline-fees - 115k - Cached - Similar pages 

New Southwest Airlines ad campaign targets other airlines' fees ...Jun 2, 2008 ... $25 to check a second bag (each way), up from $0. $150 to change a nonrefundable ticket, up from $100. OTHER AIRLINES ...
www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/bus/stories/053108dnbusairnickel.3633d88.html - 95k - Cached - Similar pages 

Travel | Check on airlines' extra fees before buying ticket ...May 5, 2008 ... Travelers have to be more strategic to avoid some airline fees. ... If a bag weighs more than 50 pounds, you'll pay $100 per piece. ...
seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/travel/2004393415_webfares05.html - 42k - Cached - Similar pages 

Let it go...


----------



## Brian Noble

> I think perhaps the better question was which ones?


But those are charges for _overweight_ bags, and are not new---$50-100 per way per overweight bag has been typical for some time now.  Diane suggested that someone might pay $100 for any second bag, regardless of weight.


----------



## westjones

My SIL is bringing an inflatable float/lounge for her son to sleep on.  At Grandma's house the kids all sleep right on the floor.  It is amazing how kids can fall asleep just about anywhere.

DJ


----------



## madelyn

Just wanted to update that Member Services is allowing our party of 3 adults and 3 kids (ages 9, 6 and 1 year) in a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs July 20-27. They did highlight that they would not be providing the towels/bedding for the extra person.


----------



## Deb & Bill

madelyn said:


> Just wanted to update that Member Services is allowing our party of 3 adults and 3 kids (ages 9, 6 and 1 year) in a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs July 20-27. They did highlight that they would not be providing the towels/bedding for the extra person.



We had three adults and one junior in a one bedroom villa at SSR a while back.  It was way crowded.  I hope you enjoy your stay because I know I wouldn't have a good time with a villa that crowded.

And they won't be providing extra towels or bedding for the extra TWO people.  I'm sure the baby will need a bath now and then.


----------



## madelyn

With the ages of our kids now it should not be a problem. We were in a single hotel room with 2 double beds a few weeks ago for a couple of nights for a weekend trip visiting family. Now that was CROWDED!


----------



## Doctor P

madelyn said:


> Just wanted to update that Member Services is allowing our party of 3 adults and 3 kids (ages 9, 6 and 1 year) in a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs July 20-27. They did highlight that they would not be providing the towels/bedding for the extra person.



Of course, it is TWO extra people.  The extra person under 3 is also an add on that MS is simply allowing.  It is not provided for in the legal documents.


----------



## madelyn

I was thinking it was actually an extra adult/child 3 and over that they were allowing. We were within occupancy with my original party of 2 adults and 3 children (ages 9, 6, and 1) I think, right? Don't the Disney resorts all allow a party of 4 plus a child under 3 years in a pack N play? Or is that an exception with the DVC resorts?


----------



## tjkraz

The legal documents state a maximum of FOUR occupants in a One Bedroom villa.  Years ago DVC unofficially expanded that to 4 + 1 under age three.  Then more recently it became 5 of any age.  Now you're being told 5 + 1 is OK.  

I think you'll find that many people bought DVC because of the greater level of luxury provided in the accommodations.  People don't normally think of an accommodation with "one bedroom" as being suitable for 6 occupants, no matter how much space there is on the floor for sleeping bags or airbeds.  In many ways, it's like buying a 4-bedroom, 3500 sq ft home and inviting 22 people to live with you.  There may be enough physical space, but whether it makes for a pleasant living arrangement is another matter.  

YMMV.


----------



## gk90

I just saw this on allears.net but can't find it anywhere else--I'm wondering whether this info is still current? Or is it outdated?

"Studio with Daybed: - Includes everything in the Studio room plus a five-foot daybed. Per Disney, this Studio with Daybed will accommodate "four adults maximum, plus one child who will fit in the daybed, plus one child under the age of three in a crib".
http://allears.net/acc/faq_bwv.htm


----------



## spiceycat

yes the BWV studio for 5 is still available - they use to let us request it - dedicated plus.

Now they don't.

so ask for a dedicated BWV studio and see if you get lucky.

these were only in the dedicated (not lock off) studios. all dedicated studios are not pluses.

the extra bed is very, very hard - but some kids still loved it. (okay not a bed more like a place to put your luggage). they are in all room types.


----------



## gk90

Is this the daybed?  Or is this in the BW Inn & not the villas?






It looks like it would be ok for my nephew who's 4'5" and 50 lbs.

I guess the reason I thought that the BWV studios for 5 were no longer available was reading earlier posts in this thread saying that MS has been strict about enforcing the limit of 4 in a studio.  Has anyone been able to book one of these studios for 5 recently?  I'm trying to plan, budget and juggle points, days etc. for next year's trip.


----------



## robinb

I don't think that DVC will allow you to book a dedicated studio anymore.  Sorry .  Here is a picture of the day bed on the villas side:






My DD is about the same height as your nephew and I think she could probably still fit on it.


----------



## LisaS

gk90 said:


> Is this the daybed?  Or is this in the BW Inn & not the villas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it would be ok for my nephew who's 4'5" and 50 lbs.


That is a photo of a hotel room in the BWInn, not a studio in the BWVillas. Robinb's post shows the daybed/bench in a BWV studio.


----------



## crys5

spiceycat said:


> yes the BWV studio for 5 is still available - they use to let us request it - dedicated plus.
> 
> Now they don't.
> 
> so ask for a dedicated BWV studio and see if you get lucky.
> 
> these were only in the dedicated (not lock off) studios. all dedicated studios are not pluses.
> 
> the extra bed is very, very hard - but some kids still loved it. (okay not a bed more like a place to put your luggage). they are in all room types.




we had 4 studio's this past thanksgiving, 3 of the studio's had these daybeds in them, we didn't request them, just got lucky i guess.


----------



## dvcnut39

Last year, my friend read in Birnbaum's that BWV permit 5 in a Studio.  He called MS and booked it.  He gave all the ages (none were under 5) and got the reservation.  All 5 went to the check in desk and got their own keys.  He had no problems the entire trip.  To the best of my knowlege, everything he did was above board?


----------



## supersuperwendy

We are in the process of buying into the dvc.  Yesterday I was talking to my guide about the fact that we are a family of five and I was excited that AKV one bedrooms sleep five.  She then told me that actually ALL of the one bedrooms sleep five for DVC members, but most require you provide your own bedding such as an air mattress.  I think that's awesome!  I put off buying because I thought we would always need to get a two bedroom and it would be a lot of points!  This is great news for me!


----------



## tjkraz

supersuperwendy said:


> We are in the process of buying into the dvc.  Yesterday I was talking to my guide about the fact that we are a family of five and I was excited that AKV one bedrooms sleep five.  She then told me that actually ALL of the one bedrooms sleep five for DVC members, but most require you provide your own bedding such as an air mattress.  I think that's awesome!  I put off buying because I thought we would always need to get a two bedroom and it would be a lot of points!  This is great news for me!



Well, I think it's a bit of a stretch say that the other DVCs "sleep" five since they are only equipped for four.  You'll have one king bed and one queen sofabed plus bathtowels and washcloths for 4 guests.  

Contractually DVC is only obligated to allow 4 occupants in resorts other than AKV.  There are some who believe DVC may go back to the limit of 4 in the older resorts once they have more newer properties on-line which sleep 5 (like AKV.)  Your salesperson may tell you that 5 in a 1B will be OK for the next 40 years, but all that really matters is what the contract states.  As long as they stay within the written guidelines, they can change these unofficial policies at will.  

Finally, give some consideration to exactly how long a 1B will be suitable for your family of five.  Regardless of how old the kids are now, in another 8-10 years they will probably be teenagers.  Having three teens sharing a queen-sized sofabed is somewhat less than ideal--not to mention the fact that all five of you will just have one bathroom.  

By that time you will almost certainly have to upgrade to a Two Bedroom villa.  Since they cost more, you'll either have to resign yourself to taking fewer vacations or spending several thousand dollars on more DVC points (and dues.)


----------



## supersuperwendy

tjkraz said:


> Well, I think it's a bit of a stretch say that the other DVCs "sleep" five since they are only equipped for four.  You'll have one king bed and one queen sofabed plus bathtowels and washcloths for 4 guests.
> 
> Contractually DVC is only obligated to allow 4 occupants in resorts other than AKV.  There are some who believe DVC may go back to the limit of 4 in the older resorts once they have more newer properties on-line which sleep 5 (like AKV.)  Your salesperson may tell you that 5 in a 1B will be OK for the next 40 years, but all that really matters is what the contract states.  As long as they stay within the written guidelines, they can change these unofficial policies at will.
> 
> Finally, give some consideration to exactly how long a 1B will be suitable for your family of five.  Regardless of how old the kids are now, in another 8-10 years they will probably be teenagers.  Having three teens sharing a queen-sized sofabed is somewhat less than ideal--not to mention the fact that all five of you will just have one bathroom.
> 
> By that time you will almost certainly have to upgrade to a Two Bedroom villa.  Since they cost more, you'll either have to resign yourself to taking fewer vacations or spending several thousand dollars on more DVC points (and dues.)



I completely understand all of that...I just thought it was nice that while the kids are still little we wouldn't be forced into a two bedroom as soon as we sign on the dotted line.  It would stretch our initial point purchase a little further for a while.  thanks


----------



## janni518

I've said this before but...


When we were buying our DVC and we were hanging out in the lobby area chatting afterwards we wound up talking to several guides and various office people. We asked about adding a 5th person to our party occasionally.

They said that there was no official rule about the 5th person in a studio or 1BR. It was a suggestion for the guests comfort, and that there "are no DVC police walking around checking for a 5th guest"."

Now, they may have all been wrong but I believe that the spirit of the statement is true. If you are willing to be a bit crowded that's your choice Unless you are causing a problem, I doubt you are going to have a problem.


----------



## chepic

The only trouble we ran into with having more than the allowed amount, was riding in on the Disneys Magical Express, in order for them to have a ticket, they have to be listed in the room.  If they are not listed, they can't get on the bus.  We had that happen this year, and had to make funky arrangements to get the rest of our large group to OKW.

Otherwise, I think there is plenty of room, esp. at our home resort of OKW.

che


----------



## tjkraz

janni518 said:


> I've said this before but...
> 
> 
> When we were buying our DVC and we were hanging out in the lobby area chatting afterwards we wound up talking to several guides and various office people. We asked about adding a 5th person to our party occasionally.
> 
> They said that there was no official rule about the 5th person in a studio or 1BR. It was a suggestion for the guests comfort, and that there "are no DVC police walking around checking for a 5th guest"."
> 
> Now, they may have all been wrong but I believe that the spirit of the statement is true. If you are willing to be a bit crowded that's your choice Unless you are causing a problem, I doubt you are going to have a problem.



chepic is exactly right.  There may not be any "DVC police", but Disney absolutely will impose limits on guests in other ways.  The ones that immediately come to mind concern usage of Disney's Magical Express (DME), Extra Magic Hours (EMH) and the Dining Plans (DDP.)

DVC will only let guests register 4 occupants for a Studio, 5 for a One Bedroom and 9 for a Two bedroom.  While they won't do bed checks at the resorts, they will not give you additional key cards which could limit access to EMH.  They will not allow you to buy the dining plan for more than the stated occupancy.  And they will not let you use Magical Express for guests unlisted on the reservation.  

There's more to it than just the "spirit" of having such a rule.  In practical terms, when you stuff more guests into a room than it was designed to accommodate, damage to the furnishings is more likely to occur.  Some may argue that a One Bedroom has enough physical space for 6 or 7, but that often means sliding furniture around the room in an attempt to accommodate air beds or sleeping bags.  

There tends to be added disruption for neighboring guests when rooms are overtuffed.  A family of 7 (with 5 kids) staying in the cramped confines of a One Bedroom is a lot more likely to disturb adjoining rooms than a family of 4 in the same room...or that same family of 7 properly spread over a Two Bedroom villa.  

And there is also a financial consideration on Disney's part.  Disney WANTS a family of 6 or 7 to own enough points for a Two Bedroom.  There are real expenses associated with every guest transported via DME (including an airport fee) so they aren't going to permit unlimited numbers regardless of the size room reserved.


----------



## Deb & Bill

janni518 said:


> I've said this before but...
> 
> 
> When we were buying our DVC and we were hanging out in the lobby area chatting afterwards we wound up talking to several guides and various office people. We asked about adding a 5th person to our party occasionally.
> 
> They said that there was no official rule about the 5th person in a studio or 1BR. It was a suggestion for the guests comfort, and that there "are no DVC police walking around checking for a 5th guest"."
> 
> Now, they may have all been wrong but I believe that the spirit of the statement is true. If you are willing to be a bit crowded that's your choice Unless you are causing a problem, I doubt you are going to have a problem.



You were right when you said they were all wrong.  It is posted in the Public Offering Statement what the occupancy of the villas is.  What a DVC guide tells you verbally and what you get in writing via your closing documents are often two different things.  What is in writing will hold up in court.  The verbal statements will not.

DVC Guides are salespeople.  And they want to make that sale.


----------



## DisneyKidds

Nice to see the same old arguments are still made on this topic .

Yes, public offerings, contracts, etc., etc. are the legal documents, and they comment on occupancy.....but while we leave the lawyers to sort out exactly what that means, here is what DVC MS reps will take a reservation for:

Studio at BWV with a "Studio Plus" request - 5 people.  (the request is noted, not guaranteed, and you get 5 in your studio whether you get the daybed or not)
Studio at any other DVC location - 4 people, plus an infant under 3
1 BR at any location - 5 people.

In any Studio or 1 BR you will only be provided bedding and towels for 4 people.  An important thing to note is that in order to be issued a room key (used for EMH admission), use the DDP, or use Magical Express you must be listed on the reservation.  Will Disney do bed checks to see if you have more than the number of people on your reservation in the room?  No, but you won't be able to take advantage of these items.


----------



## Dean

chepic said:


> The only trouble we ran into with having more than the allowed amount, was riding in on the Disneys Magical Express, in order for them to have a ticket, they have to be listed in the room.  If they are not listed, they can't get on the bus.  We had that happen this year, and had to make funky arrangements to get the rest of our large group to OKW.
> 
> Otherwise, I think there is plenty of room, esp. at our home resort of OKW.
> 
> che


They should be listed in the room to stay so only people trying to sneak in extras would be affected in this way.  If you call and DVC allows the overage, that's a different matter, not right but different.  DVC will allow a slight overage as Disneykidds states, but they shouldn't IMO as noted by Deb and Tim for a number of reasons.


----------



## chepic

Dean said:


> They should be listed in the room to stay so only people trying to sneak in extras would be affected in this way.  If you call and DVC allows the overage, that's a different matter, not right but different.  DVC will allow a slight overage as Disneykidds states, but they shouldn't IMO as noted by Deb and Tim for a number of reasons.



Yes, I realize that.  We were staying in a 3 bedroom for the night before our cruise with 4 families, we were 2 kids over which while booking, the reservation CM said we were fine.  However, as I stated, when we tried to all get on the bus, it wouldn't work.  We weren't trying to "pull a fast one" on Disney, just trying to have an easy transition for the cruise without using all our points.

cheryl


----------



## Dean

chepic said:


> Yes, I realize that.  We were staying in a 3 bedroom for the night before our cruise with 4 families, we were 2 kids over which while booking, the reservation CM said we were fine.  However, as I stated, when we tried to all get on the bus, it wouldn't work.  We weren't trying to "pull a fast one" on Disney, just trying to have an easy transition for the cruise without using all our points.
> 
> cheryl


Your only OK if they're listed.


----------



## SalandJeff

l said:


> ...What is in writing will hold up in court.  The verbal statements will not...



There is no offense intended to anyone in what I am about to say....firstly, I don't think anyone is going to court over 5 in a DVC room.  I find it comical that this thread is going on 4 years old and over 1900 posts.   The debate will go on forever.  Anyone who wants an answer to the question about how many in the room is probably not going to read more than a couple of pages of this novel.

JMO - if you need to put 5 in the studio and some are children and you think you can be comfortable, call and make the ressie and put all the names on it.  We've done it (before we realized we weren't "supposed" to).  We even added the 5th person at a later time.  Member services never questioned it and happily added the 5th name to Magical Express and the Dining plan.  And if I were someone asking the occupancy question now, I'd start my own new thread!

Now....back to the debate


----------



## Chuck S

SalandJeff said:


> And if I were someone asking the occupancy question now, I'd start my own new thread!



Just a point of clarification.  May people do start their own occupancy thread with a simple question.  We mods close those thread, and refer posters to this thread.  Like other hot topics, we limit occupancy discussions to one thread only.


----------



## janni518

Deb & Bill said:


> You were right when you said they were all wrong.  It is posted in the Public Offering Statement what the occupancy of the villas is.  What a DVC guide tells you verbally and what you get in writing via your closing documents are often two different things.  What is in writing will hold up in court.  The verbal statements will not.
> 
> DVC Guides are salespeople.  And they want to make that sale.



I understood that they were hedging a bit. In our case I was asking about having someone spend the night (I have tons of relatives in Florida) not stay with us for the whole stay.

These were the same people who told me that it didn't make a difference where your home resort was. _I do have to say that it wasn't my actual guide._ I'd already signed on the dotted line, not sure why they felt the need to chat me up. Ah, future sales I guess.


----------



## CarolMN

The DVC system is designed such that the resorts are (or should be) near or at capacity all times of the year.

The hallways, exits and doorways were not designed to handle lots of extra people trying to get out at the same time.  If enough reservations add "just one more" to the stated occupancy maximums, there could be a HUGE problem in the event of a fire.   

Perhaps chances of a resort fire are small, but that won't matter if it happens and guests are injured or killed because they couldn't get out in a timely manner.

To me, safety is the most important reason by far to avoid exceeding the stated maximum.  I wish the occupancy maximums were firmly enforced 100% of the time.   Think about it.


----------



## dianeschlicht

CarolMN said:


> The DVC system is designed such that the resorts are (or should be) near or at capacity all times of the year.
> 
> The hallways, exits and doorways were not designed to handle lots of extra people trying to get out at the same time.  If enough reservations add "just one more" to the stated occupancy maximums, there could be a HUGE problem in the event of a fire.
> 
> Perhaps chances of a resort fire are small, but that won't matter if it happens and guests are injured or killed because they couldn't get out in a timely manner.
> 
> To me, safety is the most important reason by far to avoid exceeding the stated maximum.  I wish the occupancy maximums were firmly enforced 100% of the time.   Think about it.



I totally agree, Carol!  I don't have much of a problem with 5 in a 1 bedroom if one is an infant, but an infant must be carried out by someone else anyway, so that doesn't add to the mayhem in an emergency.  I'm quite sure that fire safety was EXACTLY the reason occupancy limits were set in the first place!  I often wonder if Disney (broader picture) realizes that some of their own are encouraging the breaking of that policy.


----------



## Scraper

dianeschlicht said:


> I totally agree, Carol! I don't have much of a problem with 5 in a 1 bedroom if one is an infant, but an infant must be carried out by someone else anyway, so that doesn't add to the mayhem in an emergency. I'm quite sure that fire safety was EXACTLY the reason occupancy limits were set in the first place! I often wonder if Disney (broader picture) realizes that some of their own are encouraging the breaking of that policy.


 

Iam sure that over crowding would not be an issue if there were a fire. Plenty of the studio's only have 2 or 3 people in them.  Plenty of two bedrooms have onle 6 people not 8. So if one or two or more studio's have five people I am sure it would not be a big deal.


----------



## momtotanmanandraerae

DisneyKidds said:


> Nice to see the same old arguments are still made on this topic .
> 
> Yes, public offerings, contracts, etc., etc. are the legal documents, and they comment on occupancy.....but while we leave the lawyers to sort out exactly what that means, here is what DVC MS reps will take a reservation for:
> 
> Studio at BWV with a "Studio Plus" request - 5 people.  (the request is noted, not guaranteed, and you get 5 in your studio whether you get the daybed or not)
> Studio at any other DVC location - 4 people, plus an infant under 3
> 1 BR at any location - 5 people.
> 
> In any Studio or 1 BR you will only be provided bedding and towels for 4 people.  An important thing to note is that in order to be issued a room key (used for EMH admission), use the DDP, or use Magical Express you must be listed on the reservation.  Will Disney do bed checks to see if you have more than the number of people on your reservation in the room?  No, but you won't be able to take advantage of these items.




I called MS on Saturday to add my mom to our 1-bedroom at OKW.  We are a family of four so adding her makes 5 people.  She decided to go with us in July and called to get a studio for nov.5-9 at OKW but had to waitlist the 5th and 6th.  It still hasn't come through so we decided to just add her to our reservation so we could get our ME information.  MS first told me, "Well, you already have four in your room and the max occupancy is 4."  I said, "I read the disboards and have for years and I know that you allow 5 people in a one-bedroom".  She then said, "Is it just her?"  I said, "Yes."  And she said, "OK." and we added her.  So they did try and give me a hard time about it.  My kids are 4 and 7 and my four year old will just sleep with us in our king bed which she does a lot at home.  Our 7 year old will sleep with my mom on the pullout. We are still hoping her studio comes through so she will have her own space but if not it is only for two nights!


----------



## Chuck S

Actually, the "official" occupancy is 4 for all one bedrooms, except non-value AKV and BLT.  While they have been allowing 5, that can change at any time and revert to 4, and it _may_ change after more of the units that actually officialy hold 5 become available for occupancy.


----------



## CarolMN

Scraper said:


> Iam sure that over crowding would not be an issue if there were a fire. Plenty of the studio's only have 2 or 3 people in them.  Plenty of two bedrooms have onle 6 people not 8. So if one or two or more studio's have five people I am sure it would not be a big deal.



Don't you think the design already takes that into consideration?  

If you have never been in a large building that is on fire, you have no idea what it is like or how people react in that situation.  Talk to an experienced fire fighter some time.  

Safety IS a big deal.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CarolMN said:


> Don't you think the design already takes that into consideration?
> 
> If you have never been in a large building that is on fire, you have no idea what it is like or how people react in that situation.  Talk to an experienced fire fighter some time.
> 
> Safety IS a big deal.


----------



## Scraper

CarolMN said:


> Don't you think the design already takes that into consideration?
> 
> If you have never been in a large building that is on fire, you have no idea what it is like or how people react in that situation. Talk to an experienced fire fighter some time.
> 
> Safety IS a big deal.


 
Not sure what your point is I would think that the design would be set up to be able to safley get everyone out of the building if that were at max. occupancy.


----------



## Dean

Scraper said:


> Not sure what your point is I would think that the design would be set up to be able to safley get everyone out of the building if that were at max. occupancy.


I can't speak for Carol but I suspect she's making the point that the resort is designed to accommodate a maximum but with the expectation up front that there is a certain density expected even when booked up and that the resort and amenities are design accordingly.  And that expected density is far less than the max capacity.  Thus there is no CREDIT to overstuffed rooms because another is under capacity.  There's far more to this argument than fire safety though that is a part of it.  To me it comes down to the wear and tear on the units and the saturation of the amenities (bus, pools, etc).  And IF one sneaks them in, the honesty of the guest.


----------



## bookwormde

I have posted this before but in a cursory review of the DVC accommodations most have a large amount of overhead when it comes to maximum occupancy when it comes to the life safety code and IBC, so any time DVC uses this as the reason for limiting occupancy it is likely not valid.

There are certainly other reasons for limiting occupancy.

bookwormde


----------



## TLSnell1981

There's a king-size bed in the master.  It would be easy enough to let three small kids sleep there.  Mom and dad can sleep on the sleeper sofa.


----------



## Deb & Bill

TLSnell1981 said:


> There's a king-size bed in the master.  It would be easy enough to let three small kids sleep there.  Mom and dad can sleep on the sleeper sofa.



TL, that's just plain WRONG!!!!!  It's not called the midget bedroom.  It's the *MASTER* bedroom.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Deb & Bill said:


> TL, that's just plain WRONG!!!!!  It's not called the midget bedroom.  It's the *MASTER* bedroom.


----------



## christa112

Thanks for referring me here.  I didn't even know this thread existed.  I was surprised how fast my thread got closed and it wasnt even heating up yet. LOL



Chuck S said:


> Just a point of clarification.  May people do start their own occupancy thread with a simple question.  We mods close those thread, and refer posters to this thread.  Like other hot topics, we limit occupancy discussions to one thread only.


----------



## christa112

*Disclaimer--This post is not to get anyone angry.  I am just asking an innocent questions because of what I was told by the DVC sales person in Sept.*

We had the tour of Saratoga DVC property when were in WDW in Sept. The lady who gave us the tour said that even though most of the 1 bedrooms say 4 people, that if we were part of DVC they would let us stay in a 1 bedroom. Is this statement accurate? 

I have been researching the DVC and hope to buy in 2009 and I am still trying to figure out how many points we will need and if I should do with a resale. But I also want to make sure we can stay in a one bedroom and not a 2 bedroom. Because if that is case I think I will look into other time share options.

Just wondering what other families of 5 have done in the past. BTW my kids are 9, 7 & 4 so they can very well fit on the pull out couch and pull out chair with no issues.

TIA

Christa


----------



## CarolAnnC

christa112 said:


> Thanks for referring me here.  I didn't even know this thread existed.  I was surprised how fast my thread got closed and it wasnt even heating up yet. LOL



Any thread discussing occupancy on our DVC boards is automatically closed by the moderators.  This is a very hot topic and can turn sour very quickly.  We allow this single thread to remain so we can more easily moderate and keep a close eye on the replies.  As far as opening other threads on the topic, well we close em as fast as they open em LOL!!

That being said, I would purchase DVC only with the idea of requiring a 2 bedroom for a family of 5.  Only two resorts AKV and BLT will offer accomodations to sleep 5 in a one bedroom.  Even at that are your children all the same gender?  If so, by the time they are teenagers you will find it difficult at best to juggle at any resort other than these two in a one bedroom.  My family of 4 (two DD's) can only comfortably stay in a two bedroom.  With one more thrown in the mix, well I would never attempt anything else, lol.


----------



## Scraper

christa112 said:


> *Disclaimer--This post is not to get anyone angry. I am just asking an innocent questions because of what I was told by the DVC sales person in Sept.*
> 
> We had the tour of Saratoga DVC property when were in WDW in Sept. The lady who gave us the tour said that even though most of the 1 bedrooms say 4 people, that if we were part of DVC they would let us stay in a 1 bedroom. Is this statement accurate?
> 
> I have been researching the DVC and hope to buy in 2009 and I am still trying to figure out how many points we will need and if I should do with a resale. But I also want to make sure we can stay in a one bedroom and not a 2 bedroom. Because if that is case I think I will look into other time share options.
> 
> Just wondering what other families of 5 have done in the past. BTW my kids are 9, 7 & 4 so they can very well fit on the pull out couch and pull out chair with no issues.
> 
> TIA
> 
> Christa


 
When we purchased we were a family of five and we have never stayed in a two bedroom with just the 5 of us. Our youngest 9 sleeps on her favorite purple inflatable. The boys sleep on the pull out in the living room and me and huppy get the master. We never feel crowded. We love our DVC.


----------



## ldo

Your question is perfectly valid and a good one--of which the answer is that DVC has been "unofficially" allowing 5 in 1 BR for years.  However, if you want to be assured of that always being the case, the you might buy AKV, in which most 1 BR will officially sleep 5, with a sleeper chair in addition to the sleeper sofa.  Also in Kidani section of AKV, all 1 BR have a 2nd full bathroom--something you will WANT when you have 3 tweens/teens. Elaine


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

I have to agree with purchasing at AKL or BLT, where it's perfectly "legal" to sleep 5 in a 1BR.

Something to consider--a lot depends on your touring style.  If you're the type of family that does commando touring, where you're up every morning and don't return to the room until you're ready to go to bed, then the smallest type of room that fits your family is the way to go.  OTOH, if you like to actually spend some time relaxing in your room, a little more space can be a godsend.  

Back in August, we had 6 (1 under 3) in a 1BR at AKL.  We managed, and the sleeper chair was comfy enough for DS11 (5', 100 lbs).  However, it was a bit of a squeeze, and we were glad to move to our 2BR BCV a few days later.  I found that we were all more relaxed and the kids got along much better for the second part of the trip.  But, it's also important to note that we have a fairly wide gap--11 years between oldest and youngest, so we were also fighting different sleep schedules, where someone with closer spaced kids might not be.

We also have a "bathroom camper", and that got to be a PITA with only one BA.

Mostly, though, I think it comes down to really evaluating your family situation and style.


----------



## christa112

Thanks for your responses.  For the most part we really only sleep in our room and we are use to sharing a room in a Value Resort, which definatley tighter quarters than a 1 bedroom for sure.  We are definately leaning toward AKV anyways, but were also considering WLV.  I just wanted to make sure what I was told was indeed accurate.


----------



## Deb & Bill

christa112 said:


> Thanks for your responses.  For the most part we really only sleep in our room and we are use to sharing a room in a Value Resort, which definatley tighter quarters than a 1 bedroom for sure.  We are definately leaning toward AKV anyways, but were also considering WLV.  I just wanted to make sure what I was told was indeed accurate.



I see from your post that you have gone the last three times for free dining.  Just to let you know, there is no free dining if you stay on DVC points.  You can still get the DDP when you use points, but you'll have to pay for it.  

The expense of the dues and making the initial purchase of real estate may be a deal breaker for you if you are comfortable in the value resorts.  DVC will give you a lot more room, but it will cost a bunch more than a value resort room.


----------



## christa112

Yes, I am aware of the Free Dining.  We won't be able to vacation in Sept much anymore anyway due to our kids being in school and work loads getting larger.


----------



## Scraper

christa112 said:


> Yes, I am aware of the Free Dining. We won't be able to vacation in Sept much anymore anyway due to our kids being in school and work loads getting larger.


 
Sometimes we book the value for free dining let friends stay there and we stay at the villas.   We use to go about twice a year and stay at the value before we got our DVC. We have no regrets. We purchased at Saratoga for cost but have no problems booking our favorite the BCV at 7 months out.


----------



## christa112

I definately have no regrets for staying at the Value or Mod, they are definately worth it for people who can fit in them. LOL.  But as my kids get older and larger we definately will no longer be able to cram into one tiny room.  LOL  My alternative is to stay off property, which could be cheaper, but in the long run will eventually cost more money, because the DVC will pay for itself, and honestly, I like staying on property.



Scraper said:


> Sometimes we book the value for free dining let friends stay there and we stay at the villas.   We use to go about twice a year and stay at the value before we got our DVC. We have no regrets. We purchased at Saratoga for cost but have no problems booking our favorite the BCV at 7 months out.


----------



## Mahorn

So I booked a 2bdrm at okw for 7 people the youngest will be 2 in august 09 when we go. My aunt and uncle were thinking about joining us. What are my options will the 2 bdrm sleep 9? 

Or is it better to book a grand villa if possible, or just a room for my aunt and uncle. I am already borrowing 11 points from 2010 and have 292 left I could borrow from. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Brian Noble

The "official" capacity is 8 plus an infant under 3, so technically you'll fit.  Bedding is: King in the master, 2Q in the 2nd BR, Q sleeper in the LR, and a pack-n-play.  Might be tight.


----------



## westjones

Mahorn said:


> So I booked a 2bdrm at okw for 7 people the youngest will be 2 in august 09 when we go. My aunt and uncle were thinking about joining us. What are my options will the 2 bdrm sleep 9?
> 
> Or is it better to book a grand villa if possible, or just a room for my aunt and uncle. I am already borrowing 11 points from 2010 and have 292 left I could borrow from. Any advice would be great.



We had 9 in a two bedroom this summer, and the youngest was 8 years old (plus 3 teenagers and 5 adults).  All of us were listed and all of us had KTTW.  Just call and put them on, it shouldn't be a problem at all.  We were at BCV.  OKW is much larger and you guys will have plenty of room.

The only thing is they will only provide bedding/towels for 8, but if the 2 year old will sleep in the porta crib, that will work.  My nephew brings a sleeping bag and sleeps on the floor.  It all worked out well for us.

Just give Member Services a call and they will add all of you to the reservation.
Good Luck!

DJ


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mahorn said:


> So I booked a 2bdrm at okw for 7 people the youngest will be 2 in august 09 when we go. My aunt and uncle were thinking about joining us. What are my options will the 2 bdrm sleep 9?
> 
> Or is it better to book a grand villa if possible, or just a room for my aunt and uncle. I am already borrowing 11 points from 2010 and have 292 left I could borrow from. Any advice would be great.



OKW is your best bet for a group of nine (if the youngest is under the age of three).  As long as the adults don't mind sharing a bedroom if you have more adults than children.  Or they don't mind sleeping in the living room on the sleeper sofa.


----------



## DebbieB

I reserved a BWV 1 bedroom today for next December.  I thought I would relay the conversation with MS.   The cm asked how many people.  I said just book me right now, I am going to invite friends but not sure who will be coming.   He said "you can have up to 4 plus 1 child under 3".  I thought, OK he is giving the official line.  Then he said "or you could have 5 but no extra bedding".     It was funny, I was at work and just wanted to make my reservation quick and he was so full of information.  He started telling me about the dining plans, DME, tickets.  I just said, I'm fine, I have all the info.   I'm thinking it's 9:00 on a Monday morning, you need to make the reservation and move on to one of the 100's of calls probably on hold right now!   He was very nice.


----------



## arcurioa

I know the official, contractual information is that 4 can stay in a 1 bedroom, but I have always been able to book 5 in a one bedroom in the past.  Is this a new policy?  Or did I just get a CM being a stickler?

We want to travel as 3 adults and 2 children (one of which will only be 3 1/2 at the time of travel and sleeps happily on her little blow up toddler bed, so we would not even need the extra pull out bed or pack and play.  The others are my mom and my 10 year old daughter who would share the pull-out then DH and I.  I am trying to book the value accommodation at AKV, but she told me I would need to book the Standard if I wanted to have 5.  I don't get it - I don't want the pull out chair, I would not use it and cannot justify the extra 36 points to get something I am not going to use.

Any thoughts?  I have to call back tomorrow to add another night, should I ask again or is it hopeless.

My mom said she did not need to come, but we like that she comes and the girls love it.  (Can you say free babysitting)

I appreciate any info or thoughts.


----------



## tjkraz

arcurioa said:


> I am trying to book the value accommodation at AKV, but she told me I would need to book the Standard if I wanted to have 5.



That is correct.  AKV VALUE is strictly enforced at 4 occupants due to the smaller size of the room.  Five occupants are currently permitted in all other One Bedroom accommodations.


----------



## discott71

We are going home to AKV for the 1st time in May  We are staying for 2 nights.  I originally booked a Savanah View Studio.  We are a family of 5 - two adults and three kids.  Our youngest just turning 4 when we go.  I gave MS all the info. and they booked.  When I called on something else, the person I spoke with went through my reservations and questioned the studio.  I told her I was honest with all my info. and it was booked with no problems.  My youungest still sleeps with us sometimes and we could make due for a couple nights with her in our king sized bed.  Well, she wasn't having it.  She said it's a fire hazzard.  Needs to be 3 or under in a pack-n-play.  I am a little frustrated because she will just be turnging 4 and if you ask me, a pack-n-play in a studio is more a fire hazzard than a "just turned 4 year old" sleeping in bed with us.  Needless to say, I lost my savanah view  and am now in a 1 bdrm.  I know I'll still love it, but I really wanted the Savanah view (so close!).


----------



## Dean

discott71 said:


> We are going home to AKV for the 1st time in May  We are staying for 2 nights.  I originally booked a Savanah View Studio.  We are a family of 5 - two adults and three kids.  Our youngest just turning 4 when we go.  I gave MS all the info. and they booked.  When I called on something else, the person I spoke with went through my reservations and questioned the studio.  I told her I was honest with all my info. and it was booked with no problems.  My youungest still sleeps with us sometimes and we could make due for a couple nights with her in our king sized bed.  Well, she wasn't having it.  She said it's a fire hazzard.  Needs to be 3 or under in a pack-n-play.  I am a little frustrated because she will just be turnging 4 and if you ask me, a pack-n-play in a studio is more a fire hazzard than a "just turned 4 year old" sleeping in bed with us.  Needless to say, I lost my savanah view  and am now in a 1 bdrm.  I know I'll still love it, but I really wanted the Savanah view (so close!).


While I hate you got mixed messages, I'm really glad DVC is starting to may more attention to this matter.  The resorts will be a better place if occupancy were far more strictly enforced.


----------



## bobbiwoz

discott71 said:


> We are going home to AKV for the 1st time in May  We are staying for 2 nights.  I originally booked a Savanah View Studio.  We are a family of 5 - two adults and three kids.  Our youngest just turning 4 when we go.  I gave MS all the info. and they booked.  When I called on something else, the person I spoke with went through my reservations and questioned the studio.  I told her I was honest with all my info. and it was booked with no problems.  My youungest still sleeps with us sometimes and we could make due for a couple nights with her in our king sized bed.  Well, she wasn't having it.  She said it's a fire hazzard.  Needs to be 3 or under in a pack-n-play.  I am a little frustrated because she will just be turnging 4 and if you ask me, a pack-n-play in a studio is more a fire hazzard than a "just turned 4 year old" sleeping in bed with us.  Needless to say, I lost my savanah view  and am now in a 1 bdrm.  I know I'll still love it, but I really wanted the Savanah view (so close!).



A studio doesn't have a king sized bed.  So, what you had hoped for, the three of you in a king sized bed wouldn't have happened.  I'm surprised they "caught" it.

Bobbi


----------



## discott71

Your right...I am new at this .  But even in a queen, we would have been fine.  Oh she was a stickler...even put me on hold to call AKV and ask if it was o.k..  She said they would never allow it and would of made us change rooms on the spot.


----------



## Dean

It seems AK is going to get a reputation with DVC members.  First the issues with room assignments for Concierge then Savannah view and now being strict on Occupancy, what's the DVC World coming to?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Studios are limited to four.  Once your youngest became three, you became a family of five.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dean said:


> It seems AK is going to get a reputation with DVC members.  First the issues with room assignments for Concierge then Savannah view and now being strict on Occupancy, what's the DVC World coming to?


----------



## bobbiwoz

discott71 said:


> Your right...I am new at this .  But even in a queen, we would have been fine.  Oh she was a stickler...even put me on hold to call AKV and ask if it was o.k..  She said they would never allow it and would of made us change rooms on the spot.



Hi, you are new, new to DVC and to the boards.  Honestly, I hope you'll love that one bedroom and find that being in one has added immensely to your first trip home.  There are plenty of animal viewing spots.  If you will be in Kidani, then you'll get to be close to the new pool area and will have 2 bathrooms, if you're in Jambo, the standards are very close to the elevator and have a pool view. There you are close to the Mara, which I really like for counter service.

Bobbi


----------



## discott71

Deb & Bill said:


> Studios are limited to four.  Once your youngest became three, you became a family of five.



Actually, I believe MS said once they turn 4.  But my point is that she's just turning 4 and a pack-n-play is more of a fire hazzard in a studio than having an extra little person in bed.  However, I do play by the rules - they are what they are.  I could have fibbed, but I didn't.  I'm sure there others that get away with it or lie to make it work, but I didn't and it cost me my Savanah View - that's all  .


----------



## discott71

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi, you are new, new to DVC and to the boards.  Honestly, I hope you'll love that one bedroom and find that being in one has added immensely to your first trip home.  There are plenty of animal viewing spots.  If you will be in Kidani, then you'll get to be close to the new pool area and will have 2 bathrooms, if you're in Jambo, the standards are very close to the elevator and have a pool view. There you are close to the Mara, which I really like for counter service.
> 
> Bobbi



We are at Kidani and very excited about the new pool!  We haven't even told our kids yet - it's a surprise  I'm sure I will appreciate the extra space in the 1 BDR.  I was just trying to save on some points since it's only a couple nights.  I'm sure we will LOVE it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dean said:


> It seems AK is going to get a reputation with DVC members.  First the issues with room assignments for Concierge then Savannah view and now being strict on Occupancy, what's the DVC World coming to?



I don't know...but in December I had an issue with not having the dining plan noted on the reservation.  I had only booked 2 weeks or so before and didn't have written confirmation.  The AK CM did go somewhere to have it added.  When I got home, I remembered that I did have an e-mail from MS confirming the addition of the DP to the reservation.  I have sent a note and copy of the e-mail to the MS satisfaction committee.  Mistakes happen, I know, but I really did want the dining plan and I thought it was understood that it could not be added to the reservation at the desk.

Bobbi


----------



## NJ Mets fan

I find reading these threads very funny.  I'm not sure why anyone would really care whether or not someone else has an extra occupant in their room.  I agree certain rooms might be tight but what do you care if you're not the one staying there.  If someone wants to bring an air matress and use it to sleep in the tub or on the balcony for that matter as long as they're not causing trouble I could care less.  I have seen 4 people share a room on a cruise ship that was 180 sqft with a bathroom that barely fits a toilet.  Disney would probably love the extra person - extra park tickets, food, bottles of water, etc. being purchased.  Not everyone is going to do it and not everyone has the points to upgrade.  There is obviously a relaxed rule on this depending on who you talk to from what I have read so why not just learn to live with it. 
I'll be packing 12 into my one bedroom in a few weeks and when I booked Disney they said no problem............okay I'm just kidding


----------



## Deb & Bill

NJ Mets fan said:


> I find reading these threads very funny.  I'm not sure why anyone would really care whether or not someone else has an extra occupant in their room.  I agree certain rooms might be tight but what do you care if you're not the one staying there.  If someone wants to bring an air matress and use it to sleep in the tub or on the balcony for that matter as long as they're not causing trouble I could care less.  I have seen 4 people share a room on a cruise ship that was 180 sqft with a bathroom that barely fits a toilet.  Disney would probably love the extra person - extra park tickets, food, bottles of water, etc. being purchased.  Not everyone is going to do it and not everyone has the points to upgrade.  There is obviously a relaxed rule on this depending on who you talk to from what I have read so why not just learn to live with it.
> I'll be packing 12 into my one bedroom in a few weeks and when I booked Disney they said no problem............okay I'm just kidding



I guess some of us read what Disney gives us when we buy and others don't.  And some don't care.  But I've made an investment (yeah, not really an investment, but I have gotten a nice return on contracts I've sold), and I'm going to follow the rules to make sure it maintains value.  I'm glad that MS isn't relaxing the rules that much.  I've been hoping that they go back to four in a one bedroom in those one bedrooms where there are sleeping spaces only for four.


----------



## Dean

NJ Mets fan said:


> I find reading these threads very funny.  I'm not sure why anyone would really care whether or not someone else has an extra occupant in their room.  I agree certain rooms might be tight but what do you care if you're not the one staying there.  If someone wants to bring an air matress and use it to sleep in the tub or on the balcony for that matter as long as they're not causing trouble I could care less.  I have seen 4 people share a room on a cruise ship that was 180 sqft with a bathroom that barely fits a toilet.  Disney would probably love the extra person - extra park tickets, food, bottles of water, etc. being purchased.  Not everyone is going to do it and not everyone has the points to upgrade.  There is obviously a relaxed rule on this depending on who you talk to from what I have read so why not just learn to live with it.
> I'll be packing 12 into my one bedroom in a few weeks and when I booked Disney they said no problem............okay I'm just kidding


Because it affects the cost of the membership and the experience of other guests while you are there.


----------



## NJ Mets fan

Dean said:


> Because it affects the cost of the membership and the experience of other guests while you are there.



I'm not sure how exactly it affects the cost of membership.  If you are talking about wear and tear on the rooms, I'm not buying it.  An irresponsible group of 4 could cause just as much damage and could be just as disruptive.  They don't provide extra bedding, linen or towels.  I guess there might be a few extra people in the pools.  I'm new at this so educate me on what I missing.  What probably should be a greater concern IMHO is people who rent out points/reservations to non-owners.  Those people staying are not likely to care whether on not they cause extra wear and tear on the rooms as opposed to an owner who pays MF's.


----------



## Brian Noble

> Oh she was a stickler...even put me on hold to call AKV and ask if it was o.k..


I'll bet you a Mickeybar that she put you on hold and sipped coffee for two minutes....or took another call.

MetsFan: there are marginal costs incurred by extra occupants that are spread across all owners at that resort, but the Member booking the room uses less points than they "should have".

Some people care about these costs.  Others don't.


----------



## discott71

Brian Noble said:


> I'll bet you a Mickeybar that she put you on hold and sipped coffee for two minutes....or took another call.
> 
> That's funny.  Not to beat this to death, but like I said, my youngest is just turning 4.  I could see if I had 3 teenagers, but they're little.  All 3 of them fit in 1 bed comfortably together and when we're away from home they like having us in the same room as them.  Oh well, I know we'll still have a great time and that's all that matters.  I do hope though that MS is consistant with this rule.  I would be mad if I knew others were sliding by.  Also, I'm sure there are fibbers out there that constantly get away with it - not my style.


----------



## tjkraz

NJ Mets fan said:


> I'm not sure how exactly it affects the cost of membership.  If you are talking about wear and tear on the rooms, I'm not buying it.  An irresponsible group of 4 could cause just as much damage and could be just as disruptive.  They don't provide extra bedding, linen or towels.  I guess there might be a few extra people in the pools.  I'm new at this so educate me on what I missing.



Let's look at just one villa--a Lockoff Two Bedroom.

If DVC enforces an occupancy of 4 in a Studio and One Bedroom, a group of 5 is forced to book a 2B.  So if I'm traveling with 5, there are 5 people in that single villa.

Now, when DVC relaxes the rules and allows 5 in a One Bedroom, I can just book the 1B.  That leaves the locked-off Studio available for a second booking to hold 4 or 5 MORE people (depending on how many they decide to allow.)

In this analogy, the occupancy of that single villa goes from 5 to as many as 9 or 10.  

Granted that isn't going to happen in every single resort.  But it should help illustrate how DVC's decisions can impact total resort occupancy.  I can tell you first-hand that we bought our points with the intention of booking a Two Bedroom most of the time and bringing extended family.  But there have been trips with just three adults and two kids where we booked a One Bedroom simply because DVC would allow it.  

None of us can put a number to these increases (10% more guests on average?  20%?) but in my mind it's undeniable that it does happen.  I've done it myself!  

And with that higher number of guests you have larger crowds at the pool, more people in line at the restaurants, more bodies at the bus stop, and so forth.  Dean's comment was that it affects "the experience of other guests" and I cannot argue with that.  Perhaps there are times where the pool has plenty of extra chairs and the buses can handle everyone waiting.  But other times they will not and that means folks who cannot use the pool when they want or who have to wait 20 minutes for a second bus.




> What probably should be a greater concern IMHO is people who rent out points/reservations to non-owners.  Those people staying are not likely to care whether on not they cause extra wear and tear on the rooms as opposed to an owner who pays MF's.



I'm not sure I buy that line of reasoning.  I've heard too many people over the years express an attitude of "I paid ___ for DVC and I can do whatever I want!"  That attitude is clear either thru their words or actions (or both.)  

As for the issue of wear and tear, I think overcrowding the rooms can very easily lead to damage to the unit.  When you have people carting-in their own airbeds, sleeping beds or cots, that's when damage occurs.  When you have excess luggage in a room, walls get scuffed and gouged.  When you don't have enough room for everyone to have their own personal space, that's when kids and teens start getting stir-crazy and causing (unintentional) damage to the unit.


----------



## culli

discott71 said:


> Brian Noble said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Not to beat this to death, but like I said, my youngest is just turning 4.  I could see if I had 3 teenagers, but they're little.  All 3 of them fit in 1 bed comfortably together and when we're away from home they like having us in the same room as them.  Oh well, I know we'll still have a great time and that's all that matters.  I do hope though that MS is consistant with this rule.  I would be mad if I knew others were sliding by.  Also, I'm sure there are fibbers out there that constantly get away with it - not my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name the saying you want to about you telling them about your 4 year old and being honest.  But my favorite is "no good deed shall go unpunished"
Click to expand...


----------



## Dean

NJ Mets fan said:


> I'm not sure how exactly it affects the cost of membership.  If you are talking about wear and tear on the rooms, I'm not buying it.  An irresponsible group of 4 could cause just as much damage and could be just as disruptive.  They don't provide extra bedding, linen or towels.  I guess there might be a few extra people in the pools.  I'm new at this so educate me on what I missing.  What probably should be a greater concern IMHO is people who rent out points/reservations to non-owners.  Those people staying are not likely to care whether on not they cause extra wear and tear on the rooms as opposed to an owner who pays MF's.


Sorry, running out the door earlier so had to be cryptic.  It does increase wear and tear, likely FAR more than the percentage increase in numbers.  Certainly there are other situations that increase wear and tear but that is irrelevant as it's additive and it's also against the rules as written even if DVC doesn't enforce it very much or very well.  It increases number of vehicles, saturation at the pool, restaurants on site, health club, etc.  We can argue about the amount of affect but the fact that there are negative effects in both areas are absolute.  Some might argue that another room might be under but that does't hold water because the system is based on the assumption that some rooms WILL be under and thus there's an average that's under the maximum.  There's really are 2 issues for occupancy one is DVC's enforcement and that is the big one right now.  The other is honesty or lack of if you lie about the number in the room.  Each and every person that bought retail signed that they undestood that there was an occupany limit and those that bought resale assumed those same legal requirements.


----------



## Brian Noble

> "no good deed shall go unpunished"


Ah, but what goes around comes around.

And there are probably more.

(As an aside, it looks like the quotes are being misattributed.  I'm not the one who wrote that one.)


----------



## Dean

NJ Mets fan said:


> What probably should be a greater concern IMHO is people who rent out points/reservations to non-owners.  Those people staying are not likely to care whether on not they cause extra wear and tear on the rooms as opposed to an owner who pays MF's.


I don't think there's any indication that renters treat the place worse, if anything, I think most of them treat it better than owners.  In spite of the terminology DVC isn't a home and members don't treat it like one.  It's a rental car even for members, nothing more.  I might buy the ownership approach if you owned a fixed unit and stayed at the same resort and unit every time but that's not the case.


----------



## PADISFAM

bobbiwoz said:


> I don't know...but in December I* had an issue with not having the dining plan noted on the reservation*.  I had only booked 2 weeks or so before and didn't have written confirmation.  The AK CM did go somewhere to have it added.  When I got home, I remembered that I did have an e-mail from MS confirming the addition of the DP to the reservation.  I have sent a note and copy of the e-mail to the MS satisfaction committee.  Mistakes happen, I know, but I really did want the dining plan and I thought it was understood that it could not be added to the reservation at the desk.
> 
> Bobbi




I had the same thing happen on our trip to AKV in Oct.......I didn't think to send my email confirmation to MS.......

My CM was able to just cut us new cards right at the check-in desk after calling someone.


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> I'm not sure I buy that line of reasoning.  I've heard too many people over the years express an attitude of "I paid ___ for DVC and I can do whatever I want!"  That attitude is clear either thru their words or actions (or both.)


And if they go against what they agreed to up front and in many cases, lied to DVC about the occupancy, you certainly can't trust them for other things.  Certainly one has to hold DVC responsible when the guest is honest but over the written occupancy.  I also wonder if the change to RCI will affect this issue.


----------



## bobbiwoz

PADISFAM said:


> I had the same thing happen on our trip to AKV in Oct.......I didn't think to send my email confirmation to MS.......
> 
> My CM was able to just cut us new cards right at the check-in desk after calling someone.



Mine did too, and I was relieved.  I wonder if the issue comes up most often at AKV.  I was going to let it go, but someone in the past week here mentioned that if MS doesn't know that there have been problems, nothing will be done to have things be right in the first place.  In my case, the e-mail had a name attached, so at least that CM at DVC should have seen that the dining plan was added...where did it get lost?

Bobbi


----------



## arcurioa

janni518 said:


> I've said this before but...
> 
> 
> When we were buying our DVC and we were hanging out in the lobby area chatting afterwards we wound up talking to several guides and various office people. We asked about adding a 5th person to our party occasionally.
> 
> They said that there was no official rule about the 5th person in a studio or 1BR. It was a suggestion for the guests comfort, and that there "are no DVC police walking around checking for a 5th guest"."
> 
> Now, they may have all been wrong but I believe that the spirit of the statement is true. If you are willing to be a bit crowded that's your choice Unless you are causing a problem, I doubt you are going to have a problem.



We were told the same thing.  Now I am trying to book a 1 bedroom value at AKV and am told that I cannot do it.  We are a party of 3 adults and 2 kids, which may sound like a lot, but the 3rd adult is my mom, and the children are ages 9 and just 3.  So oldest DD and mom would sleep on the sofa bed and youngest will not sleep in a pack-n-play or a pull out chair, so either would sleep with us or in her toddler size blow up bed.  So in this scenario, DVC says my mom cannot come, so that leaves my DD in the queen-size bed by herself, and my toddler still in the blow up bed or with us.


----------



## Deb & Bill

arcurioa said:


> We were told the same thing.  Now I am trying to book a 1 bedroom value at AKV and am told that I cannot do it.  We are a party of 3 adults and 2 kids, which may sound like a lot, but the 3rd adult is my mom, and the children are ages 9 and just 3.  So oldest DD and mom would sleep on the sofa bed and youngest will not sleep in a pack-n-play or a pull out chair, so either would sleep with us or in her toddler size blow up bed.  So in this scenario, DVC says my mom cannot come, so that leaves my DD in the queen-size bed by herself, and my toddler still in the blow up bed or with us.



Your problem is the value one bedroom cannot have more than four guests in the room (except for baby under the age of three).  That is the single one bedroom they are strict about.  You'l have to book a standard or savanna view if you want to put five in the one bedroom.  There is no sleeper chair in the value one bedroom.  Only the king sized bed and queen sleeper sofa.

New members really need to read the paperwork you get when you decide to spend your money on DVC.  A guide can tell you anything, but if it's not in writing by DVC officially, it ain't gonna happen.  Plus all the paperwork tells you specifically about how many can fit in the villa. 

Sorry this didn't work for you.


----------



## Dean

arcurioa said:


> We were told the same thing.  Now I am trying to book a 1 bedroom value at AKV and am told that I cannot do it.  We are a party of 3 adults and 2 kids, which may sound like a lot, but the 3rd adult is my mom, and the children are ages 9 and just 3.  So oldest DD and mom would sleep on the sofa bed and youngest will not sleep in a pack-n-play or a pull out chair, so either would sleep with us or in her toddler size blow up bed.  So in this scenario, DVC says my mom cannot come, so that leaves my DD in the queen-size bed by herself, and my toddler still in the blow up bed or with us.


There is plenty of documentation for the occupancy, it's simply that DVC tends to ignore it because it's in Disney's favor to do so.


----------



## tjkraz

Deb & Bill said:


> New members really need to read the paperwork you get when you decide to spend your money on DVC.  A guide can tell you anything, but if it's not in writing by DVC officially, it ain't gonna happen.  Plus all the paperwork tells you specifically about how many can fit in the villa.



I agree.  The max of 4 guests for the VALUE rooms at AKV has always been strictly enforced.  They do allow 5 (over the age of 3) in some One Bedroom villas but not Studios.  Anyone who said that they would freely allow 5 in a Studio was mistaken.  

And the bit about "DVC won't let mom come" is just a wee bit melodramatic.  DVC's job is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.  Lines do have to be drawn somewhere.  

There are certainly options available to make the trip work:

1.  Borrow more points and book a more appropriate room
2.  Travel during a cheaper season
3.  Shorten the trip by a day
4.  Pay cash for one of the nights
5.  Buy more DVC points!


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> I agree.  The max of 4 guests for the VALUE rooms at AKV has always been strictly enforced.  They do allow 5 (over the age of 3) in some One Bedroom villas but not Studios.  Anyone who said that they would freely allow 5 in a Studio was mistaken.
> 
> And the bit about "DVC won't let mom come" is just a wee bit melodramatic.  DVC's job is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.  Lines do have to be drawn somewhere.
> 
> There are certainly options available to make the trip work:
> 
> 1.  Borrow more points and book a more appropriate room
> 2.  Travel during a cheaper season
> 3.  Shorten the trip by a day
> 4.  Pay cash for one of the nights
> 5.  Buy more DVC points!


Tim, before the advent of the semi formal 5 in a 1 BR option, it was common for DVC to formally allow 5 in a studio regardless of age, 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR.  While it is my preference they truly stick to the occupancy, this move toward a limit that is actually enforced was definitely a step in the right direction.  People just never seem to talk about that portion of it.


----------



## Brian Noble

> we wound up talking to several guides


Remember that Guides are in the business of selling DVC points.  While Disney's are better than most, they are still timeshare salespeople.

If a Guide says something is possible, and that possibility is important to you, ask the Guide to put it in writing.


----------



## DWFan4Life

tjkraz said:


> I agree.  The max of 4 guests for the VALUE rooms at AKV has always been strictly enforced.  They do allow 5 (over the age of 3) in some One Bedroom villas but not Studios.  Anyone who said that they would freely allow 5 in a Studio was mistaken.
> 
> And the bit about "DVC won't let mom come" is just a wee bit melodramatic.  DVC's job is to enforce the rules in a consistent manner.  Lines do have to be drawn somewhere.
> 
> There are certainly options available to make the trip work:
> 
> 1.  Borrow more points and book a more appropriate room
> 2.  Travel during a cheaper season
> 3.  Shorten the trip by a day
> 4.  Pay cash for one of the nights
> 5.  Buy more DVC points!




Thanks for this information. I'll better think this first.  But there are some incentives given, right?


----------



## eel111

we are planning a trip in 2010 with ten people 5 nights SSR, 5 nights AKL SV and 5 nights at BWV. the age of the ten people are 6,8,10,11, and 6 adults, Am i being silly thinking the ten of use will fit in a 2BR and will MS allow us


----------



## Deb & Bill

eel111 said:


> we are planning a trip in 2010 with ten people 5 nights SSR, 5 nights AKL SV and 5 nights at BWV. the age of the ten people are 6,8,10,11, and 6 adults, Am i being silly thinking the ten of use will fit in a 2BR and will MS allow us



Yes, you are being silly.  Occupancy of a two bedroom villa at SSR and BWV is only eight.  At AKV it is nine. You'll either need a GV or another studio or drop two from your party. If you will be short points, drop a night or two from your stay.


----------



## DebbieB

Brian Noble said:


> Remember that Guides are in the business of selling DVC points.  While Disney's are better than most, they are still timeshare salespeople.
> 
> If a Guide says something is possible, and that possibility is important to you, ask the Guide to put it in writing.



Keep in mind that guides told several people over on the "new points chart" threads that the chart would never change.  That was not what the contract said.    So the same thing could happen with occupancy, they could decide to enforce the contract despite what guides said verbally.


----------



## Dean

DebbieB said:


> Keep in mind that guides told several people over on the "new points chart" threads that the chart would never change.  That was not what the contract said.    So the same thing could happen with occupancy, they could decide to enforce the contract despite what guides said verbally.


Actually they have to a degree.  When the official unofficial 5 in a 1 BR came down, they did move to enforcing that and the studios occupancy.  Prior to that it was common for them to allow 5 (even 6 at times) in a studio, 6 in a 1BR and 10 in a 2 BR.  I suspect they will become more strict still in the next 3-5 years if not before.


----------



## WEHAVEM

we just booked a studio at Saratoga with 2 adults and 3 children, boys 10 and daughter is 3.  2 days later I received a phone call stating that the reservation was no longer valid and that we either need to upgrade to a one bdrm or cancel the reservation.  They stated that 5 would be permitted only if one of the 5 were 2 or younger, i had 24 hours to modify the reservation.  I need to call them back tomorrow to cancel the reservation, this was not an issue when we traveled back in August of 08, but apparently it now sounds like it will be more strictly enforced...looks like its time sell the points and just get a hotel room for individuals that prefer a studio with young children.


----------



## Mattsmommy

WEHAVEM said:


> we just booked a studio at Saratoga with 2 adults and 3 children, boys 10 and daughter is 3.  2 days later I received a phone call stating that the reservation was no longer valid and that we either need to upgrade to a one bdrm or cancel the reservation.  They stated that 5 would be permitted only if one of the 5 were 2 or younger, i had 24 hours to modify the reservation.  I need to call them back tomorrow to cancel the reservation, this was not an issue when we traveled back in August of 08, but apparently it now sounds like it will be more strictly enforced...looks like its time sell the points and just get a hotel room for individuals that prefer a studio with young children.




I don't understand your frustration. The contract clearly states 4 to a studio. If they let you have 5 people in a studio in the past it doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## WEHAVEM

Mattsmommy said:


> I don't understand your frustration. The contract clearly states 4 to a studio. If they let you have 5 people in a studio in the past it doesn't mean it's right.



didn't realize that i came across as being frustrated, I guess you could say that i'm a tad aggrevated by the lack of communication internally...what is it 4 or 5?  they took the reservation in august 08, no questions, they booked the reservation on Monday 1/19/09, no problem, then on 1/21 it is an issue?

My understanding is that all i need to do is to pull my daughters name off of the reservation and make it four and that everything will be just fine when we show up with 5, but that's not my style so i'll abide by the "so called policy" that is sporadically enforced.  

If you are going to set a policy adhere to it, then you don't create confusion, this is a DVC blunder especially when you have agents booking reservations knowing that a member of the party does not meet the age requirements, and DVC agents communicating to buyers that 5 in a room is acceptable.


----------



## Dean

WEHAVEM said:


> didn't realize that i came across as being frustrated, I guess you could say that i'm a tad aggrevated by the lack of communication internally...what is it 4 or 5?  they took the reservation in august 08, no questions, they booked the reservation on Monday 1/19/09, no problem, then on 1/21 it is an issue?
> 
> My understanding is that all i need to do is to pull my daughters name off of the reservation and make it four and that everything will be just fine when we show up with 5, but that's not my style so i'll abide by the "so called policy" that is sporadically enforced.
> 
> If you are going to set a policy adhere to it, then you don't create confusion, this is a DVC blunder especially when you have agents booking reservations knowing that a member of the party does not meet the age requirements, and DVC agents communicating to buyers that 5 in a room is acceptable.


But that'd mean Disney had to be consistent, something they've NEVER been able to do.  The occupancy is 4 thus even the one under 3 as an extra is an added benefit not provided under the rules though it has been Disney's general hotel policy for years.  The fact you actually got a call back about this is the surprise to me.  While it sucks for you, I'm personally glad for anything step in the direction of enforcing the occupancy rules.  Glad to hear you're honest, wish more people were that way.


----------



## DebbieB

WEHAVEM said:


> we just booked a studio at Saratoga with 2 adults and 3 children, boys 10 and daughter is 3.  2 days later I received a phone call stating that the reservation was no longer valid and that we either need to upgrade to a one bdrm or cancel the reservation.  They stated that 5 would be permitted only if one of the 5 were 2 or younger, i had 24 hours to modify the reservation.  I need to call them back tomorrow to cancel the reservation, this was not an issue when we traveled back in August of 08, but apparently it now sounds like it will be more strictly enforced...looks like its time sell the points and just get a hotel room for individuals that prefer a studio with young children.



Was your daughter 2 last August?


----------



## Liljam

I was just reading through the last few pages here and I noticed a post where someone booked a studio with 3 children and 2 adults and I was under the impression on of those children was under the age of 3.

My question is this and mainly to clarify so that I'm ahead of the game when I call MS for our 1-23-10 vacation in a few weeks:
I was planning on getting 4 studios, but not sure now that the points have been adjusted.  My plan right now is to book a 2BR and switch to THV so I shouldn't even have to worry about space, but just in case....

What is the rule for Studios?  4 total bodies no matter what the age (including infants) or 4 bodies over the age of 3 (paying guest) and an infant.

TIA for your help.  I just like to be clear on this stuff.  If we do the 4 studios, we had the option of bringing my sister along and she has 2 children who would both be under the age of 3.  We won't be able to bring her if I book a 2br though because If I understand correctly, 2 infants or children under the age of 3 can be in a 2 br - please correct me if I'm wrong.  I can't imagine taking more to be honest!


----------



## Dean

Liljam said:


> I was just reading through the last few pages here and I noticed a post where someone booked a studio with 3 children and 2 adults and I was under the impression on of those children was under the age of 3.
> 
> My question is this and mainly to clarify so that I'm ahead of the game when I call MS for our 1-23-10 vacation in a few weeks:
> I was planning on getting 4 studios, but not sure now that the points have been adjusted.  My plan right now is to book a 2BR and switch to THV so I shouldn't even have to worry about space, but just in case....
> 
> What is the rule for Studios?  4 total bodies no matter what the age (including infants) or 4 bodies over the age of 3 (paying guest) and an infant.
> 
> TIA for your help.  I just like to be clear on this stuff.  If we do the 4 studios, we had the option of bringing my sister along and she has 2 children who would both be under the age of 3.  We won't be able to bring her if I book a 2br though because If I understand correctly, 2 infants or children under the age of 3 can be in a 2 br - please correct me if I'm wrong.  I can't imagine taking more to be honest!


The written rule is four, the practical rule is 4 plus ONE under 3 at the time of the visit.


----------



## Deb & Bill

For example, if you had quintuplets (all two years old), plus Mom and Dad, you would be a family of six plus one under the age of three.  Only one of the under threes doesn't count towards occupancy.  One of your's will count.


----------



## Liljam

Thank you both for clarifying that.  So only one "under 3" child is consider as a plus the max allowed in ANY size room, but in a Studio, four SHOULD be the total including the "under 3" although DVC has not really pushed the issue in the past.  To be safe, I should probably consider him as a fully counted full body in the Studio when making plans just to be safe though.  Right?  Thanks!


----------



## ajenkins

I have always wanted to know that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Dean

Liljam said:


> Thank you both for clarifying that.  So only one "under 3" child is consider as a plus the max allowed in ANY size room, but in a Studio, four SHOULD be the total including the "under 3" although DVC has not really pushed the issue in the past.  To be safe, I should probably consider him as a fully counted full body in the Studio when making plans just to be safe though.  Right?  Thanks!


I doubt anyone really cares if one has 4 plus 2 kids in a single pack n play.  The problem is that you need a rule that everyone can understand and be enforced to avoid chaos.


----------



## WEHAVEM

DebbieB said:


> Was your daughter 2 last August?



no, my daughter was 3, I canceled the reservation today, points were all moved back to where they were prior to making the reservation, member services appologized stating that the reservation should have kicked out, actually I had two seperate reservations in August, one for a studio at the Boardwalk, and one at OKW and she was on the confirmed reservation age 3


----------



## Erynn_a

I am looking to travel with a party of 5 adults.  What DVC resorts accomodate 5 guests? Are there any "special" studios that can sleep more than 4? We don't really need the extra space or amenities of a 2 bedroom vacation villa.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kmango

Studios sleep 4. 1-bedrooms at BLT and AKV sleep 5, and will be WAY more comfortable for 5 adults, especially as they have two bathrooms. 1-bedrooms everywhere else officially sleep 4, although unofficially may sleep more, but without bed or bedding provided.  A 2-bedroom may be overkill (although my family travels with 4 adults, and we won't take anything less than a 2-bedroom. The 1-bedrooms at BLT and AKV have a master bedroom with a king-sized bed, a sleeper sofa in the livingroom, and a sleeper chair in the livingroom. Way better.


----------



## helenk

The studios only sleep 4, as do most 1 bedrooms.
Except for the one bedrooms in the Kidani section of the AKV and BLT they will sleep 5, as they will have a sleeper chair in the living room.  And a huge plus, the one bedrooms will have 2 bathrooms


----------



## Deb & Bill

Erynn_a said:


> I am looking to travel with a party of 5 adults.  What DVC resorts accomodate 5 guests? Are there any "special" studios that can sleep more than 4? We don't really need the extra space or amenities of a 2 bedroom vacation villa.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



We had four of us in a one bedroom once, me, husband, son (10 at the time) and SIL.  Bill and I got the master bedroom, SIL had the sleeper sofa and son had the cushions on the floor to make a bed.  It was crowded and uncomfortable.  We had tried to get a two bedroom, but even with the waitlist up until the last day, we never got it.  

I would never consider five adults in a one bedroom, even the ones that sleep five (AKV and BLT).  That will mean three adults sleeping in the living room on the queen sleeper sofa and the twin sleeper chair. When both of these are open up, the room gets rather small.


----------



## DisDaydreamer

Deb & Bill said:


> I would never consider five adults in a one bedroom, even the ones that sleep five (AKV and BLT).  That will mean three adults sleeping in the living room on the queen sleeper sofa and the twin sleeper chair. When both of these are open up, the room gets rather small.



Agreed... Mary Beth and I think the 1-bdrm is for a couple who want a kitchen and in-room laundry.    The beauty of it is.. I can get up early... shut the door to the bedroom, make some breakfast, watch the sun rise, watch some TV, and MB is still in bed enjoying as much as I am...


----------



## laughinplace199

I wonder if DVC will ever replace the regular chairs in 1 BR units with sleeper chairs in the other DVC resorts.  There would be plenty of room for a sleeper chair in an OKW 1 BR!


----------



## Deb & Bill

laughinplace199 said:


> I wonder if DVC will ever replace the regular chairs in 1 BR units with sleeper chairs in the other DVC resorts.  There would be plenty of room for a sleeper chair in an OKW 1 BR!



There's enough room in an OKW one bedroom villa for two or three sets of bunk beds.  But should they do it?  Never.


----------



## alisonslp

is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!


----------



## dianeschlicht

alisonslp said:


> is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!



Are you planning to do Extra Magic Hours?  If so, EVERYONE will need a key to be allowed to ride.  They are no longer doing wristbands, so instead they are viewing room keys before they let people on attractions.


----------



## Anal Annie

dianeschlicht said:


> Are you planning to do Extra Magic Hours?  If so, EVERYONE will need a key to be allowed to ride.  *They are no longer doing wristbands, so instead they are viewing room keys before they let people on attractions.*



Oh rats!!  When did they start _that_?   I liked being able to tuck them safely away in my wallet after getting the wristbands and not having to worry about losing them!!  I am the keeper of the KTTW cards and AP's...  That's silly.  I suppose it's another cost cutting measure not to have to spend $ on the wristbands??


----------



## ChelleinNC

alisonslp said:


> is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!


As mentioned, EMH.  Also Magical Express.



Anal Annie said:


> Oh rats!!  When did they start _that_?   I liked being able to tuck them safely away in my wallet after getting the wristbands and not having to worry about losing them!!  I am the keeper of the KTTW cards and AP's...  That's silly.  I suppose it's another cost cutting measure not to have to spend $ on the wristbands??



Cost cutting & "green".  It's not the cost of the wristbands, those are cheap.  It's the CM's that it takes; figure 4 CM's at each area, from a couple of hours before EMH until the end, just to hand out wristbands (and there are always several areas that you can get wristbands at).  It's a lot of paid hours.  
Then of course, they can also say it's a "green" measure because they aren't creating waste.


----------



## Dean

alisonslp said:


> is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!


Plus it's possible you may be turned away on check in.  MS has already started canceling some reservations originally made for 5 in a studio.  To date I have not heard of anyone being turned away that is over the occupancy but they would be in their rights to do so and as a part owner, I'd hope they did or institute an extra charge later much like the smoking fines.


----------



## discott71

alisonslp said:


> is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!



I was told by member services that once you check in, they will immediately change your accomadations.  They are not allowing 5 in a studio.  MS actually called me and made me change to a 1BDR - my kids are 10, 6 and 4.  I'm glad they called and told me instead of waiting for me to get there - who knows what would of happened.


----------



## discott71

dianeschlicht said:


> Are you planning to do Extra Magic Hours?  If so, EVERYONE will need a key to be allowed to ride.  They are no longer doing wristbands, so instead they are viewing room keys before they let people on attractions.



What do you do to keep them safe?  My kids are little - should I get them a laynard?


----------



## Dean

discott71 said:


> I was told by member services that once you check in, they will immediately change your accomadations.  They are not allowing 5 in a studio.  MS actually called me and made me change to a 1BDR - my kids are 10, 6 and 4.  I'm glad they called and told me instead of waiting for me to get there - who knows what would of happened.


Possibly, more likely this poster wasn't going to tell then at check in and simply sneak in the 5th person.  I suspect DVC would allow it at check in but would warn them for future.  It's possible they might convert them to a larger unit if available but I doubt it and unfortunately, it's not likely they'd turn them away.


----------



## Mattsmommy

alisonslp said:


> is there any reason why everyone needs a key? For instance, if I book a studio for us (2 adults 3 kids - 8,8,5), one of my kids wouldn't be listed on the ressie. Does he need a key for anything in the park or for the transportation? We will annual passes, not park hoppers and no dinner plans, if that makes any difference.  We plan to get a one br for most trips but we have a few extra points that we are trying to make the most of this first year.  Thanks!



Why would you want to squeeze 5 people into a small studio with one bathroom?


----------



## dianeschlicht

discott71 said:


> What do you do to keep them safe?  My kids are little - should I get them a laynard?



You can get the lanyards that have the plastic see through pocket for the KTTW.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mattsmommy said:


> Why would you want to squeeze 5 people into a small studio with one bathroom?



My thoughts exactly.  That wouldn't be a vacation to me.


----------



## alisonslp

Mattsmommy said:


> Why would you want to squeeze 5 people into a small studio with one bathroom?




LOL!!!  I grew up in a family of 6 in a three bedroom 1000 sq ft ranch with one bathroom. My 3 brothers shared one bedroom for 14 years without problems. When we go on a "regular" vacation, we routinely rent one hotel room for our family of 5 with no problems in terms of space. I don't see the studio as any different than a regular hotel room in terms of space. And when we went on the cruise -  well anyone whose been on a cruise knows the tight quarters - never seems to ruin the vacation there. Why would this be any different?

Like I said in my original post, we plan to use 1brm mainly but we were trying to get a few extra nights out of some remaining points we will have. 


Thanks for the info on needing the cards for certain reasons. This is exactly what I needed to know! 

Alison


----------



## alisonslp

dianeschlicht said:


> You can get the lanyards that have the plastic see through pocket for the KTTW.



we were given 5 of these for free when we signed on to DVC. Very nice quality. I just assumed everyone got them. Good to know we will have use for them but I'm not sure I would trust my 8 and 5 yr olds with them... 

alison


----------



## Deb & Bill

alisonslp said:


> LOL!!!  I grew up in a family of 6 in a three bedroom 1000 sq ft ranch with one bathroom. My 3 brothers shared one bedroom for 14 years without problems. When we go on a "regular" vacation, we routinely rent one hotel room for our family of 5 with no problems in terms of space. I don't see the studio as any different than a regular hotel room in terms of space. And when we went on the cruise -  well anyone whose been on a cruise knows the tight quarters - never seems to ruin the vacation there. Why would this be any different?
> 
> Like I said in my original post, we plan to use 1brm mainly but we were trying to get a few extra nights out of some remaining points we will have.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on needing the cards for certain reasons. This is exactly what I needed to know!
> 
> Alison


The right thing to do is make sure all the guests are on the reservation.  Why not just borrow a few points from next year and get a one bedroom instead?  Or see if you can get a member discount for a few days?


----------



## Mattsmommy

alisonslp said:


> LOL!!!  I grew up in a family of 6 in a three bedroom 1000 sq ft ranch with one bathroom. My 3 brothers shared one bedroom for 14 years without problems. When we go on a "regular" vacation, we routinely rent one hotel room for our family of 5 with no problems in terms of space. I don't see the studio as any different than a regular hotel room in terms of space. And when we went on the cruise -  well anyone whose been on a cruise knows the tight quarters - never seems to ruin the vacation there. Why would this be any different?
> 
> Like I said in my original post, we plan to use 1brm mainly but we were trying to get a few extra nights out of some remaining points we will have.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on needing the cards for certain reasons. This is exactly what I needed to know!
> 
> Alison



I wouldn't do it. On a cruise you get daily housekeeping . You don't get daily house keeping everyday with DVC and no towels or bedding will be given to the 5th person in the room.


----------



## LaurenLC

Last year we stayed in a 1 bedroom at OKW with 5 adults. We had no problem with the booking, no one said a thing about it. I figured if it was an issue we would have just booked a 2 bedroom. Everyone had their own room key and had no issue with extra magic hours. I don't know if we'd do it again, but we survived the week.


----------



## Deb & Bill

LaurenLC said:


> Last year we stayed in a 1 bedroom at OKW with 5 adults. We had no problem with the booking, no one said a thing about it. I figured if it was an issue we would have just booked a 2 bedroom. Everyone had their own room key and had no issue with extra magic hours. I don't know if we'd do it again, but we survived the week.



DVC is currently allowing five in a one bedroom villa meant for four persons.  They just don't provide the towels and bedding for the fifth person.


----------



## txaggiemomof3

Is AKV the only DVC resort open right now that can accomodate 5 people in a 1 bedroom villa?  Do both Kidani and Jambo Village have that option?  Also, what type of view do you get in a standard AKV room for 5?  

Thanks!


----------



## CarolMN

txaggiemomof3 said:


> Is AKV the only DVC resort open right now that can accomodate 5 people in a 1 bedroom villa?  Do both Kidani and Jambo Village have that option?  Also, what type of view do you get in a standard AKV room for 5?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, until BLT opens AKV is the only DVC resort that accommodates 5 in a one bedroom.  Both Kidani and Jambo have that option.  

Keep in mind that only the Kidani 1 bedrooms have two bathrooms.  The Jambo 1 bedrooms have only one.  Also the value category will only accommodate 4 and MS is strict about that limit.  The value one bedrooms are smaller than the other booking categories and do not have room for the sleeper chair.

If you want view info, you'll get more (and higher quality) answers if you post that question separately on the Planning Forum.


P.S.  As already posted, *at this time*, MS is allowing 5 persons in the 1 bedrooms for the other DVC resorts.  However, no provisions (rollaways, cots, extra bedding, etc.) are made for that 5th person  - you are on your own for that.  Some believe that MS may begin enforcing the POS stated maximums in the future (4 persons in a 1 bedroom for the older DVC resorts).  We shall see.


----------



## buckysgirl

I have a two bedroom dedicated booked in October for 6 days. It's a sisters trip so we don't mind the close quarters that the 8  sister/nieces are going to have to share. The problem is we are also bringing a two year old and just found out that we will also be bringing a three month old. (Surprise bonus) I hope to switch to Kidani at 7 months, (is this feasible) or should I try for the treehouse villas. I hate to book a treehouse when that is not what I truly want but I don't want to break the occupancy rules. Would adding that extra infant to a regular two bedroom be too much of a problem if I dont get into AKV. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## CarolMN

It definitely wouldn't be a problem if you booked a 1 bedroom and a studio. 

Do give MS a call and ask  - maybe it won't be a problem with the dedicated 2 bedroom and the CM you talk to will add the infant to the reservation for you.   (Might want to wait until next week, though  - today is the first day to book THV & BLT for owners and the phones will be crazy busy).

FWIW, I think you have a good chance of switching to Kidani if you call as soon as your 7 month window opens.

I am going to move this to the Occupancy Thread because we limit these types of discussion to that one thread.


----------



## bethy

Here's my occupancy question:  We are planning to book an AKV one bedroom value in later April 2010 for 8 nights.  God willing we MIGHT have another baby at that time who would be from 3-6 months old.  I cosleep with my young nursing babies and so even if we had a GV the little one would be in the King sized bed next to me.  I know they are strict about occupancy in the value villas.  Does the limit of 4 include a young child under 3?  We wouldn't need a pak n play or anything and so floor space is not an issue.  IME babies that age take up basically no space.  

But I do want to know what the official rule is and follow that.  Do children under age 3 need passes to get on the ME or into EMH?  If so I'll book the regular 1 bedroom villa.

Thanks!


----------



## culli

bethy said:


> Here's my occupancy question:  We are planning to book an AKV one bedroom value in later April 2010 for 8 nights.  God willing we MIGHT have another baby at that time who would be from 3-6 months old.  I cosleep with my young nursing babies and so even if we had a GV the little one would be in the King sized bed next to me.  I know they are strict about occupancy in the value villas.  Does the limit of 4 include a young child under 3?  We wouldn't need a pak n play or anything and so floor space is not an issue.  IME babies that age take up basically no space.
> 
> But I do want to know what the official rule is and follow that.  Do children under age 3 need passes to get on the ME or into EMH?  If so I'll book the regular 1 bedroom villa.
> 
> Thanks!



When I asked MS it is a child under the age of 3 doesn't count as occumpancy numbers.  Also they will be able to get into parks without a pass, that includes FP, EMH etc.  I have not had any issues with my little ones getting into parks etc but have not had to actually do the occupancy thing as we got 2br for our situation.


----------



## disneyfans09

My tour guide said it was not a big deal to place 5 in a studio just cant get the meal plan for all 5 any one have experience with this. Right now i have a 1 and 2 year old but soon will be 3 and 4 i also have a 7 year old. we have stayed in the studio before and have more then enough  room just wondering if Disney will give us a hard time.


----------



## Dean

bethy said:


> Here's my occupancy question:  We are planning to book an AKV one bedroom value in later April 2010 for 8 nights.  God willing we MIGHT have another baby at that time who would be from 3-6 months old.  I cosleep with my young nursing babies and so even if we had a GV the little one would be in the King sized bed next to me.  I know they are strict about occupancy in the value villas.  Does the limit of 4 include a young child under 3?  We wouldn't need a pak n play or anything and so floor space is not an issue.  IME babies that age take up basically no space.
> 
> But I do want to know what the official rule is and follow that.  Do children under age 3 need passes to get on the ME or into EMH?  If so I'll book the regular 1 bedroom villa.
> 
> Thanks!


AKV 1 BR sleep 5 other than the value.  ONE under 3 does not count for occupancy but all over that will.


----------



## bethy

Thank you for your responses.  We would have an 8yo, 4yo and an infant plus two adults.  Chances are we won't even have the infant but as you all know, DVC is all about planning - even contingency planning.  Now if that third baby were twins,  we'd need a 2 bedroom of course.  Yikes!  then I'd need more points!


----------



## dtheboys

Ok, I will get bashed by this site, but don't really care...
I sat in the guides office w/ three kids...He knew I had 5 in my family way back when I bought at OKW.
We only talked about a studio, and how many points I would need for a studio in the dream season.
Therefore I have always had 5 in a studio...I have never had any problems.  
I bought DVC based upon having 5 in a studio.
It may of stated in my contract that 5 was not allowed, but my guide sold me my points based upon a family of 5.
I LOVE MY DVC, this is just my reason I had 5 in the past.
So don't preach to me, or act like you are any better than me. Just telling you why I have put 5 in a studio in the past.
PLEASE!!!! I'm not looking for a fight...I love this site, board, DVC, etc, Just wanted to say " I have had 5 w/ no problems"


----------



## Liljam

disneyfans09 said:


> My tour guide said it was not a big deal to place 5 in a studio just cant get the meal plan for all 5 any one have experience with this. Right now i have a 1 and 2 year old but soon will be 3 and 4 i also have a 7 year old. we have stayed in the studio before and have more then enough  room just wondering if Disney will give us a hard time.



Sadly, I think some MS and guides give out different info about Studios and occupancy.  The other day, I confirmed with one MS man that I could only have FOUR (4) people total including my 1 year old son in our SSR studios, but he would not be included as an occupant in any other accommodations we chose other than the Studios.  But then I have been told in the past that he is allowed to be an occupant in ADDITION to four other people as long as he is under the age of three.  IF this is true, then until your one year old turns three, you could have 5 in a Studio, but according to what I know to be true, only four people total can be placed in a Studio.  

You could put your family of 5 in a 1 BR for sure give their current ages though.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dtheboys said:


> Ok, I will get bashed by this site, but don't really care...
> I sat in the guides office w/ three kids...He knew I had 5 in my family way back when I bought at OKW.
> We only talked about a studio, and how many points I would need for a studio in the dream season.
> Therefore I have always had 5 in a studio...I have never had any problems.
> I bought DVC based upon having 5 in a studio.
> It may of stated in my contract that 5 was not allowed, but my guide sold me my points based upon a family of 5.
> I LOVE MY DVC, this is just my reason I had 5 in the past.
> So don't preach to me, or act like you are any better than me. Just telling you why I have put 5 in a studio in the past.
> PLEASE!!!! I'm not looking for a fight...I love this site, board, DVC, etc, Just wanted to say " I have had 5 w/ no problems"



As has been said many times before, a guide is merely a salesperson and will tell a prospective buyer anything they want to hear.  It's up the potential purchaser to READ everything before they sign on the dotted line.


----------



## Dean

Liljam said:


> Sadly, I think some MS and guides give out different info about Studios and occupancy.  The other day, I confirmed with one MS man that I could only have FOUR (4) people total including my 1 year old son in our SSR studios, but he would not be included as an occupant in any other accommodations we chose other than the Studios.  But then I have been told in the past that he is allowed to be an occupant in ADDITION to four other people as long as he is under the age of three.  IF this is true, then until your one year old turns three, you could have 5 in a Studio, but according to what I know to be true, only four people total can be placed in a Studio.
> 
> You could put your family of 5 in a 1 BR for sure give their current ages though.


We've had one recent report where MS call back a member telling them they couldn't have 5 in a studio when they were already booked for 5 in that studio.  DVC has been more consistent in this area in the last 2-3 years and I hope they become even more so.  I don't think they should turn away anyone who's confirmation says 5, but short of that, I think they should turn all others away.


----------



## Junebugwv

I just made a ressie through RCI for a 1 BR villa at Beach Club.  My husband and I are taking 2 of our kids, DS16 and DS12.  The older one wants to bring a friend like we did last summer at the FW Cabins, but I assumed we could not since the max is 4.  Don't they mean the max occupancy or am I reading that we can take an extra kid, but not get bedding for an extra?  I would take the kid and provide everything else.  He is a great kid and we would love to have him with us.


----------



## Dean

Junebugwv said:


> I just made a ressie through RCI for a 1 BR villa at Beach Club.  My husband and I are taking 2 of our kids, DS16 and DS12.  The older one wants to bring a friend like we did last summer at the FW Cabins, but I assumed we could not since the max is 4.  Don't they mean the max occupancy or am I reading that we can take an extra kid, but not get bedding for an extra?  I would take the kid and provide everything else.  He is a great kid and we would love to have him with us.


For a direct DVC reservation they have been allowing 5 in a 1 BR but in the past they have been far more strict on occupancy for those exchanging in.  I wouldn't chance it.  You might try to change to AKV for a 1 BR or get a second unit in some fashion.


----------



## CarolMN

Junebugwv said:


> I just made a ressie through RCI for a 1 BR villa at Beach Club.  My husband and I are taking 2 of our kids, DS16 and DS12.  The older one wants to bring a friend like we did last summer at the FW Cabins, but I assumed we could not since the max is 4.  Don't they mean the max occupancy or am I reading that we can take an extra kid, but not get bedding for an extra?  I would take the kid and provide everything else.  He is a great kid and we would love to have him with us.



MS is currently allowing 5 persons (of any age) in the 1 bedroom units.  No rollaways, cots or extra bedding will be provided for the 5th person.  You are on your own for that.  MS will tell you that when you make the reservation.  Members in this situation often bring an aero bed or similar for the 5th person.

Keep in mind that there is only one bathroom in most DVC 1 bedroom units.  BLT & AKV (Kidani building only) have two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom units.

If you stay at AKV (all booking categories except value) or BLT, there will be a sleep chair for the 5th person.  Those units officially sleep 5.   

As long as MS will take the reservation for 5 persons (and they currently do), you will be fine to bring along the friend.  All of you will have KTTW cards and be able to take advantage of EMH, ME & a dining plans (if you choose one).


----------



## Dean

CarolMN said:


> MS is currently allowing 5 persons (of any age) in the 1 bedroom units.  No rollaways, cots or extra bedding will be provided for the 5th person.  You are on your own for that.  MS will tell you that when you make the reservation.  Members in this situation often bring an aero bed or similar for the 5th person.
> 
> Keep in mind that there is only one bathroom in most DVC 1 bedroom units.  BLT & AKV (Kidani building only) have two bathrooms in the 1 bedroom units.
> 
> If you stay at AKV (all booking categories except value) or BLT, there will be a sleep chair for the 5th person.  Those units officially sleep 5.
> 
> As long as MS will take the reservation for 5 persons (and they currently do), you will be fine to bring along the friend.  All of you will have KTTW cards and be able to take advantage of EMH, ME & a dining plans (if you choose one).


Carol, they treat exchanges differently and have denied the request to go over in the past.


----------



## CarolMN

Dean said:


> Carol, they treat exchanges differently and have denied the request to go over in the past.


 Thanks for the correction. 

I missed the fact that this is an exchange.  My comments apply to DVC members making their own reservation directly with MS.

However, if MS allows the exchange reservation for 5, the exchanger will be fine, right?


----------



## Dean

CarolMN said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I missed the fact that this is an exchange.  My comments apply to DVC members making their own reservation directly with MS.
> 
> However, if MS allows the exchange reservation for 5, the exchanger will be fine, right?


It's a hit or miss, my point was there was risk though it's unlikely a party of 5 would be turned away at the desk for a 1 BR.  If you call and ask however, you likely will be told otherwise.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Junebugwv said:


> I just made a ressie through RCI for a 1 BR villa at Beach Club.  My husband and I are taking 2 of our kids, DS16 and DS12.  The older one wants to bring a friend like we did last summer at the FW Cabins, but I assumed we could not since the max is 4.  Don't they mean the max occupancy or am I reading that we can take an extra kid, but not get bedding for an extra?  I would take the kid and provide everything else.  He is a great kid and we would love to have him with us.



You also only get four bath towels in the one bedroom.


----------



## calif disney 1

We would like to stay in a studio, at one of the resorts, but they say occupancy maximum of 4. We have a party of 5, buy our 5 year old son, sleeps with us at home, so he might as well sleep with us there. Does Disney really force that rule??? any help please.  We just can't afford a 1 bedroom, and really want to go.


----------



## Deb & Bill

calif disney 1 said:


> We would like to stay in a studio, at one of the resorts, but they say occupancy maximum of 4. We have a party of 5, buy our 5 year old son, sleeps with us at home, so he might as well sleep with us there. Does Disney really force that rule??? any help please.  We just can't afford a 1 bedroom, and really want to go.



Studios are limited to four persons.  DVC may allow a fifth person in a one bedroom villa that is set up for four persons.  

Occupancy is a hot topic here.


----------



## cnorris40

I'm new to this and I am researching a purchase.  Are the room guest count the same as other Disney resorts? So lets say there are 2 adults, 2 children and an infant, can they stay in a studio?

Thank You in Advance.


----------



## Brian Noble

> We just can't afford a 1 bedroom, and really want to go.


Unfortunately, you'll have to look to one of the regular resort rooms that sleep five, instead.  Port Orleans-Riverside has some rooms with two doubles and a trundle bed.  They are probably the least expensive on-site option for a family of five.

You could do even better staying offsite.  For example, a suite at Doubletree DTD is usually a little less than a moderate room, and is a lot more spacious.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Studios sleep four plus one child under the age of three.  You will only get four bath towels.


----------



## rutgers1

We are a family of four and we want to take a family of five with us next year. That makes 9. Are we able to stay in a 2BR unit?


----------



## Lindabelle

SSR Treehouse Villas accommodate 9  and I think it is the same amount of points as the 2BR at SSR.


----------



## westjones

rutgers1 said:


> We are a family of four and we want to take a family of five with us next year. That makes 9. Are we able to stay in a 2BR unit?



Yes, we did this last summer at BCV.  The thing is, they don't provide bedding or towels for the 9th person.  My nephew brought a sleeping bag (he was 7) and sleep in the floor between the two beds in the second bedroom.  

If you need bedding for that 9th person (and a sleeping bag doesn't work), you would need to look into the Animal Kingdom Villas or the Treehouse Villas because those have the extra bedding for the 9th person.

DJ


----------



## LisaS

Non-Value 2BRs at AKV sleep 9. They have a king bed in the master bedroom, a queen size sleeper sofa and a twin size sleeper chair in the living area and a queen bed plus a fullsize sleeper sofa in the studio.  If you get a dedicated 2BR (Kidani only) then you get two queen beds in the 2nd bedroom and you get a second bathroom behind the kitchen in the living area of the 1BR.  If you get a lockoff 2BR in Kidani you still get the additional bathroom.

The 2BRs at BLT will also sleep 9.


----------



## Sheribo

We were at Vero Beach last week and they have renovated most of their rooms.  The one bedrooms now have a sofa bed and a sofa chair in the living room.  The website still says 4 but they have beds for 5 now!  This works well for us since our 2 kids don't like to share a bed anymore.


----------



## Brian Noble

I have the same problem---we're a family of four, but my kids really prefer not to share a bed if they don't have to.  A sofa chair would be a lot more pleasant than having to lug down an airbed or keep one in an owners locker.


----------



## chefhah

We are confirmed in a 1 bedroom BLT for January. It states that it will sleep 5 with the sleeper chair. Will linens be provided for that??


----------



## Deb & Bill

chefhah said:


> We are confirmed in a 1 bedroom BLT for January. It states that it will sleep 5 with the sleeper chair. Will linens be provided for that??



Yes.  As will the sleeper sofa.


----------



## Dean

chefhah said:


> We are confirmed in a 1 bedroom BLT for January. It states that it will sleep 5 with the sleeper chair. Will linens be provided for that??


They will provide linens for all the pull outs so you should be OK.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Bump for those interested in discussing Occupancy...


----------



## bpmorley

Anyone know what the occupancy of THV's are?  We're staying there in December and it's listed as a 3 bdr.  So can I have 12 people?


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> Anyone know what the occupancy of THV's are?  We're staying there in December and it's listed as a 3 bdr.  So can I have 12 people?



Max occupancy is 9.  The treehouse villas have:

Two queen beds (accommodates 4)
A set of twin bunk beds (2)
Queen sofabed (2)
Twin sleeper chair (1)


----------



## surfer_ed

So we are now 10 in treehouse, including my 2 year old.  We were 9 and then my SIL invited her Mom (Who is also my wife's mom, 2 brother married 2 sisters).  

Anyway this could work?  I am thinking no, but they think one of the kids could sleep on the floor or something. What about ME?


----------



## BuzznBelle'smom

You can have an under-3 in a crib, which they'll provide.


----------



## Dean

surfer_ed said:


> So we are now 10 in treehouse, including my 2 year old.  We were 9 and then my SIL invited her Mom (Who is also my wife's mom, 2 brother married 2 sisters).
> 
> Anyway this could work?  I am thinking no, but they think one of the kids could sleep on the floor or something. What about ME?


LOL, maybe they're thinking of leaving you home.  I'd see the two couples in the queens, 2 kids in the bunkbeds, 3 kids on the pull out queen and MIL on the pull out single or some variation.  A sleeping bag or pull out in the BR with the bunk beds is also reasonable.


----------



## Nanajo1

As long as everyone is listed on the reservation there should not be any problem with ME. 
Have a great trip.


----------



## Deb & Bill

BuzznBelle'smom said:


> You can have an under-3 in a crib, which they'll provide.



Agreed, as long as your two year old is still two when you check in.  Once the little one turns three, everyone counts on the reservation.


----------



## tjkraz

BuzznBelle'smom said:


> You can have an under-3 in a crib, which they'll provide.



Are you certain of that?

The enforced occupancy limit used to be "eight plus one under the age of 3."  But a few years ago they expanded it to 9 of any age.  I'm not so certain that it has been further expanded to "nine plus one under the age of 3."

As another poster stated, you need to have all of the names on the reservation in order to use DME.  So I'd suggest calling DVC and see what Member Services says.  If they don't go for it, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## drusba

The 1BRs in AKV (except for the small number of value point cost rooms) and BLT are designed to sleep up to five (and it is so stated in the official documents) because they have a chair that folds out into a bed and it seems many are taking advantage of that. We were just at BWV and saw a couple of fivesomes (including kids) going into 1BRs.


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> Are you certain of that?
> 
> The enforced occupancy limit used to be "eight plus one under the age of 3."  But a few years ago they expanded it to 9 of any age.  I'm not so certain that it has been further expanded to "nine plus one under the age of 3."
> 
> As another poster stated, you need to have all of the names on the reservation in order to use DME.  So I'd suggest calling DVC and see what Member Services says.  If they don't go for it, it ain't gonna happen.


In this case they should be fine.  The occupancy for the THV is 9 and they will allow one extra under 3.  Otherwise you are correct in that you only get one extra though, not one extra and one under 3 or even two extra under 3.  Still, Disney is nothing if not inconsistent.


----------



## Agilaw

My family is 2 adults and 3 kids, 9, 8 and 5.  I've read where DVC allows this type of family to stay in the resorts even though room "occupancy" rules state one child must be under 3.  Do they enforce this rule or can I feel comfortable renting points for any studior or 1BR DVC.  Help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crystal_27

While I don't have any "real world" knowledge of whether or not this rule is actually enforced, there is a provision in the DVC contract which specifically prohibits exceeding the maximum occupancy room rates.  If I was an owner renting points, I would not rent to someone who had more children than the room would allow.  Also, from your standpoint and the fact that you have non-toddler children, I can't imagine that your kiddos would be very comfortable in a studio.  I would say go for the 1 bedroom and really pamper yourself.


----------



## whitfamily

I don't honestly know how strict they are on this policy. But the 1 bdrms at AKV Kidani have a king bd, queen pull out sleeper sofa and single sleeper chair...that is listed as sleeping 5 I believe. BLT should also have this in their 1bdrm when they open in Aug.

Good luck!!


----------



## Sandisw

The 1 bedrooms at AKV and BLT have a 5 person occupancy.  I have heard that Disney has been allowing 5 to stay in 1 bedrooms at other resorts as well.  However, if the occupancy limit is 4, they will not provide additional bedding for that 5th person.

IMO, if it were me, I would probably try to choose the resorts that "officially" allow for 5--this way, you don't get down there and run in to a problem.  Since the reservation will be controlled by the owner, you would really be in a bind if something happened at check in.

Good luck!!


----------



## Agilaw

Thanks, can my family of 5 stay in and DVC 1 bedroom or do you know.  Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Agilaw said:


> My family is 2 adults and 3 kids, 9, 8 and 5.  I've read where DVC allows this type of family to stay in the resorts even though room "occupancy" rules state one child must be under 3.  Do they enforce this rule or can I feel comfortable renting points for any studior or 1BR DVC.  Help greatly appreciated.



For a studio, the fifth person must be under the age of three.  DVC has allowed a fifth person in a one bedroom meant for four occupants, but not one more under the age of three (making five plus one).  They will not provide any additional bedding or towels for the fifth person.  With AKV and BLT opening, they may decide not to allow the fifth person unless the fifth person is under the age of three. 

The Value one bedroom at AKV does not allow the fifth person unless they are under the age of three and sleep in the pack and play.  The value villas are smaller than the standard and savanna.


----------



## Dean

Agilaw said:


> Thanks, can my family of 5 stay in and DVC 1 bedroom or do you know.  Thanks, Mike.


As noted, they will currently allow 5, even if one is over 3, in a 1 BR except possibly the value at AKV.  For studios and the value room at AKV, you generally need to have four plus they will allow ONE under 3 not to count against occupancy.  IF your reservations list 5, you will not have any trouble at check in.  There have been a couple of reports lately of DVC calling back people that were able to make a reservation for 5 in a studion and canceling them.  AKV and BLT will be your best bet unless all 3 can share a pull out sofa.


----------



## Maxwell

Why don't they add those sleeper chairs to the BW 1BRs?


----------



## bpmorley

Maxwell said:


> Why don't they add those sleeper chairs to the BW 1BRs?



That's a good idea


----------



## DebbieB

Crystal_27 said:


> While I don't have any "real world" knowledge of whether or not this rule is actually enforced, *there is a provision in the DVC contract which specifically prohibits exceeding the maximum occupancy room rates*.  If I was an owner renting points, I would not rent to someone who had more children than the room would allow.  Also, from your standpoint and the fact that you have non-toddler children, I can't imagine that your kiddos would be very comfortable in a studio.  I would say go for the 1 bedroom and really pamper yourself.



I have the BWV Product Understanding Checklist.  It does show occupancy limits but there is no wording specifically prohibiting exceeding the occupancy.



Maxwell said:


> Why don't they add those sleeper chairs to the BW 1BRs?



I don't think there is enough room to have both the sofabed and a chair open at the same time.   That's why they didn't put the chairs in the value rooms at AKV.


----------



## raider97

I have read quite a bit of this thread and was wondering if you could help me. Would I be able to book the TreeHouse Villas with 10? 4 adults, and 6 children (2 -10 yrs, 2 -8 yrs, 1-6 yr, and 1 -4yr)?

Thanks,

Stephanie


----------



## Deb & Bill

raider97 said:


> I have read quite a bit of this thread and was wondering if you could help me. Would I be able to book the TreeHouse Villas with 10? 4 adults, and 6 children (2 -10 yrs, 2 -8 yrs, 1-6 yr, and 1 -4yr)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stephanie



Unfortunately, you have one too many for the THV.  They are limited to nine people plus one under the age of three.


----------



## Bowen9475

Can you sleep 5 in a 1BR at Vero?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Bowen9475 said:


> Can you sleep 5 in a 1BR at Vero?



Only if you bring an airbed for the 5th person.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Some recent posts have commented on having sleeper chairs in the VB 1-BR villas. Is this something that is consistent or just for certain villas?


----------



## Dean

peacefrogdog said:


> Some recent posts have commented on having sleeper chairs in the VB 1-BR villas. Is this something that is consistent or just for certain villas?


It would be a decision for the BOD and they have not stated that intention..  If they wanted to, which they should given the availability at AKV & BLT, they would then have to consider whether it's feasible based on space and design.  My guess is it's feasible in the VB 1 & 2 BR units as well as OKW & HH.  For most units at BWV, BCV, SSR & VWL space would seem to conspire against this option unless they cut the sofa down to a love seat.  I doubt they will just do the odd larger units at a given resort.  If they can and do squeeze them inn, I'm thinking it'll be a tight fit.


----------



## rentayenta

Deb & Bill said:


> Unfortunately, you have one too many for the THV.  They are limited to nine people plus one under the age of three.





 I called MS to check if we could do 10 in a THV; 4 adults and 6 children, the youngest being 6, and they said it was fine.


----------



## Dean

rentayenta said:


> I called MS to check if we could do 10 in a THV; 4 adults and 6 children, the youngest being 6, and they said it was fine.


See if they list 10 with none under 3 on your reservation, some flunky saying OK doesn't mean anything in this situation.


----------



## rentayenta

Dean said:


> See if they list 10 with none under 3 on your reservation, some flunky saying OK doesn't mean anything in this situation.





I will, thanks in about 73 days!  Can't wait to make the ressie.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Dean said:


> See if they list 10 with none under 3 on your reservation, some flunky saying OK doesn't mean anything in this situation.



Dean is right.  The bottom line is to have it in writing.  Anything else is just hearsay....


----------



## tjkraz

peacefrogdog said:


> Some recent posts have commented on having sleeper chairs in the VB 1-BR villas. Is this something that is consistent or just for certain villas?



The sleeper chairs have been added to all of the Vero One and Two Bedroom villas.  No upgrades to other resorts have been planned/confirmed at this point. 

http://dvcnews.com/content/view/1012/1/


----------



## Dean

rentayenta said:


> I will, thanks in about 73 days!  Can't wait to make the ressie.


Don't be surprised if you're told no when the time comes if you give them the accurate information.  However, Disney has routinely allowed ONE extra in 1 BR and larger units for some time so I'd suspect you'll actually be OK.  I'd have a back up plan just in case though.  One note is that they generally will not allow one extra PLUS an infant under 3 as the infant counts as your one extra.  And on that note it's ONE infant, not 2 or 3 including twins.


----------



## rentayenta

Dean said:


> Don't be surprised if you're told no when the time comes if you give them the accurate information.  However, Disney has routinely allowed ONE extra in 1 BR and larger units for some time so I'd suspect you'll actually be OK.  I'd have a back up plan just in case though.  One note is that they generally will not allow one extra PLUS an infant under 3 as the infant counts as your one extra.  And on that note it's ONE infant, not 2 or 3 including twins.




No infants here. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I posed your question to Member Services via e-mail.  Here is their response:



> Hello Deborah,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Member Services.
> 
> The occupancy in a Treehouse Villa is nine plus an infant in a crib.
> 
> Please let us know if there is anything else we can do to assist you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Nikki
> 
> Member Services
> Disney Vacation Club
> 
> 
> 
> Original Message Follows:
> ------------------------
> Member Name: Deborah XXXXXXXXX
> Member Number: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> Country: US
> How many guests are permitted in the tree house villas?  Could I have
> ten people if all of them were over the age of three? It would be four
> adults and six children aged 6 and over.


----------



## nordkin

I called MS this morning and they allowed me to book 9 people in a 2br at Beach Club.  They said they do not provide bedding for the extra person, but that is okay as my son was palnning on sleeping on an aerobed any way.  we know it willl be tight, but we only have all of us in the room to sleep.


----------



## Deb & Bill

nordkin said:


> I called MS this morning and they allowed me to book 9 people in a 2br at Beach Club.  They said they do not provide bedding for the extra person, but that is okay as my son was palnning on sleeping on an aerobed any way.  we know it willl be tight, but we only have all of us in the room to sleep.



Currently they may allow nine in a villa that only sleeps eight (except for the AKV Value two bedrooms - no extras there).  But no extra bedding or towels are provided.


----------



## westjones

We had 9 in our 2 bedroom at Beach Club last year.  My nephew (8) slept on the floor between the two beds in the second bedroom.


----------



## rentayenta

I called MS this morning and was told I can put 5 in a ANY one bedroom and 10 in the THV but they will not provide any additional bedding.  And they suggested bringing an air matress.


----------



## westjones

rentayenta said:


> I called MS this morning and was told I can put 5 in a ANY one bedroom and 10 in the THV but they will not provide any additional bedding.  And they suggested bringing an air matress.



That is good to know about THV!


----------



## Deb & Bill

rentayenta said:


> I called MS this morning and was told I can put 5 in a ANY one bedroom and 10 in the THV but they will not provide any additional bedding.  And they suggested bringing an air matress.



So why would MS tell you ten and me only nine?  Don't count on it until you have it in writing.


----------



## rentayenta

westjones said:


> That is good to know about THV!



I know.  We'll see if it pans out. Info can be iffy. 




Deb & Bill said:


> So why would MS tell you ten and me only nine?  Don't count on it until you have it in writing.




 I have no idea but I certainly wasn't going to ask and blow my chances  Being a consumer for the last 30+ years, I am well aware of getting things in writing.


----------



## rentayenta

I will call again tomorrow and see what answer I get.


----------



## rentayenta

I called and when I asked if we can sleep 10 in a THV, the CM said: the THVs sleep 10 with one being under 3 y/o. I like yesterday's answer better!


----------



## DebbieB

Deb & Bill said:


> So why would MS tell you ten and me only nine?  Don't count on it until you have it in writing.



I think they are cautious about quoting official policy only in writing when asked directly.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Dean said:


> As noted, they will currently allow 5, even if one is over 3, in a 1 BR except possibly the value at AKV.


I have 3 granchildren and hate renting a 2 BR for an extra small child. They can all sleep in the king bed, but I will bring an air mattress and extra bedding.....just in case.

This sounds like a really good boost for Owner's Lockers. I've been on the fence, but now I'm sold!


----------



## Dean

TLSnell1981 said:


> I have 3 granchildren and hate renting a 2 BR for an extra small child. They can all sleep in the king bed, but I will bring an air mattress and extra bedding.....just in case.


But it's not necessarily your choice.  You can fit within what DVC will allow, you can get a larger unit or you can be dishonest, those are the only choices I know.  There are no in betweens.  If that means you have to get a larger unit than what you could make do with, so be it.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Dean said:


> But it's not necessarily your choice.  You can fit within what DVC will allow, you can get a larger unit or you can be dishonest, those are the only choices I know.  There are no in betweens.  If that means you have to get a larger unit than what you could make do with, so be it.



How is it dishonest? Did I misread that Disney is now allowing 5 in a one bedroom? I plan on telling them we are a party of 5. I understood they just didn't provide any extra bedding or towels. Did I misunderstand?


Dean said:


> However, Disney has routinely allowed ONE extra in 1 BR and larger units for some time so I'd suspect you'll actually be OK.





rentayenta said:


> I called MS this morning and was told I can put 5 in a ANY one bedroom and 10 in the THV but they will not provide any additional bedding.  And they suggested bringing an air matress.


----------



## Dean

TLSnell1981 said:


> How is it dishonest? Did I misread that Disney is now allowing 5 in a one bedroom? I plan on telling them we are a party of 5. I understood they just didn't provide any extra bedding or towels. Did I misunderstand?


IF you're only 5, tell DVC it's 5 and they list 5; it's not dishonest.  My post was a pick one that applies, if you only have 5 total, the dishonest choice doesn't apply.  If you had 5 plus a small child and only listed 5, different story.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Dean said:


> IF you're only 5, tell DVC it's 5 and they list 5; it's not dishonest.  My post was a pick one that applies, if you only have 5 total, the dishonest choice doesn't apply.  If you had 5 plus a small child and only listed 5, different story.



Maybe my post was unclear. The "extra" small child is the 5th person...she's 5 years old. She'll either sleep with her sisters or me and DH. It doesn't matter how many beds we have.

I do have a question you may be able to help with. We are hoping to book a GV (different trip). We will have less than 12 total, but will have two infants. Will we be able to get an extra pack-n-play?


----------



## Dean

TLSnell1981 said:


> Maybe my post was unclear. The "extra" small child is the 5th person...she's 5 years old. She'll either sleep with her sisters or me and DH. It doesn't matter how many beds we have.
> 
> I do have a question you may be able to help with. We are hoping to book a GV (different trip). We will have less than 12 total, but will have two infants. Will we be able to get an extra pack-n-play?


Your post did not specify only 5, just the 3 kids.  Thus I gave an answer that covered all 3 possibilities I could think of.  It doesn't matter which bed they'll use from an occupancy standpoint.  I suspect the GV may have more than 1 pack n play but you can get a second if you need it with no problem.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## PSU

Well wanted THV but booked....Do you think that an areobed will fit in one of the bdrms or in the living room? (Haven't stayed there). Also in reading the posts seems like 9 is a possibility...even if the 9th is an adult.  Has anyone ever added the dining plan for nine this way?


----------



## Deb & Bill

PSU said:


> Well wanted THV but booked....Do you think that an areobed will fit in one of the bdrms or in the living room? (Haven't stayed there). Also in reading the posts seems like 9 is a possibility...even if the 9th is an adult.  Has anyone ever added the dining plan for nine this way?



Currently, MS will allow the ninth person (from what I have heard) to your two bedroom villa.  But they will not provide any towels, bedding, linens, etc.  You have to provide them yourself.  If they accept the 9 in the villa, you should be able to get the DDP for all nine guests. 

But let me tell you, unless the majority of the nine are smaller children, you are going to be very crowded in a two bedroom villa.  The only place I would attempt to put 8 in a two bedroom villa (we're not even talking about the ninth person) is in an OKW two bedroom villa.  

You may have to squeeze the aerobed on the floor by the kitchen.  It may fit at the foot of the sleeper sofa if it is a twin sized aerobed.


----------



## Snowie

I see differing info on how many can occupy a studio at AK.  It seems that the value studios only sleep 4 but some sites say that some/many of the standard studios can sleep 5 (I assume they have a sleeper chair).  Can anyone clarify this for me?


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's the one bedrooms that may have the sleeper chair, and thus have 5 as the occupancy.  None of the studios have an occupancy limit of 5..excepting the child in the PAP.

Bobbi


----------



## Snowie

DVC News is where I saw the mention of 5.  It may have been refering to the PAP.  I also read that you might be allowed to book 5 at some studios but there would only be bedding for 4.  Any truth to this?


----------



## Chuck S

Snowie said:


> DVC News is where I saw the mention of 5.  It may have been refering to the PAP.  I also read that you might be allowed to book 5 at some studios but there would only be bedding for 4.  Any truth to this?



No, studios are 4, plus a child under the age of 3 in the PAP.  The only other studios where 5 wer allowed were the dedicated "studio +" at either BWV or BCV (I don't remember which).  They had a small "day bed" suitable for a very young child where the connecting door to a one bedroom unot would normally be.  Those studios are no longer guaranteed, so they no longer sleep 5, plus the "day bed" really wouldn't work for anyone over about 3 feet tall.  It is quite small.


----------



## Snowie

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jade1

AS Chuck recommended regarding the OP* "DVC - Sleeping 5 and to baths?"*


The room size is not really what some of the replies are necessarily about-it's the room category required for 5, which is connected to point requirements. 2BR at all but AKV and BLT. That levels the point requirements to a much more competitive comparison. The 2nd bath in the 1BR's is also a nice amenity, and the 1BR's are bigger than most.

*Actually, 5 can stay at BLT for fewer points than OKW.*


----------



## Anjelica

For AKV - the dedicated 2 Bedroom in Kidani where it states it will sleep 9 - is that for children 3+?  We are looking at 6 adults, 3 children who will be 3+ and 1 infant (1 year old).


----------



## rlovew

Yes- AKV as well as BLT sleep 9 plus an infant.


----------



## LisaS

Anjelica said:


> For AKV - the dedicated 2 Bedroom in Kidani where it states it will sleep 9 - is that for children 3+?  We are looking at 6 adults, 3 children who will be 3+ and 1 infant (1 year old).


The dedicated 2BR will have a king bed in the master bedroom, a queen-size sleeper sofa and twin-size sleeper chair in the living area and 2 queen beds in the dedicated 2nd bedroom.  There is a pack'n'play for the infant.


----------



## DebbieB

rentayenta said:


> I called MS to check if we could do 10 in a THV; 4 adults and 6 children, the youngest being 6, and they said it was fine.





rentayenta said:


> I will, thanks in about 73 days!  Can't wait to make the ressie.



Did you get your reservation?


----------



## Dean

Anjelica said:


> For AKV - the dedicated 2 Bedroom in Kidani where it states it will sleep 9 - is that for children 3+?  We are looking at 6 adults, 3 children who will be 3+ and 1 infant (1 year old).


Disney's policy (not just DVC) as I understand it is to allow ONE infant or toddler under 3 over the stated occupancy.  But it is only one not multiple no matter how young, in this example you'd be OK for AKV 2 BR other than a value room and for BLT but currently nowhere else (? VB).


----------



## flipflopmom

This thread has my head reeling!  Can 5 go in a studio if one of them is 2?  We might ask my mother to come along to HHI for NYE. (me, DH, Mom, 10 year old, 2 year old).


----------



## Dean

flipflopmom said:


> This thread has my head reeling!  Can 5 go in a studio if one of them is 2?  We might ask my mother to come along to HHI for NYE. (me, DH, Mom, 10 year old, 2 year old).


As long as thy're under 2 at the start of the trip the answer is yes.  Do consider the layout of the studios with most having a queen and pull out full and being relatively small.  OKW might be the best option for WDW for such a situation with larger units and 2 queen beds.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dianeschlicht

flipflopmom said:


> This thread has my head reeling!  Can 5 go in a studio if one of them is 2?  We might ask my mother to come along to HHI for NYE. (me, DH, Mom, 10 year old, 2 year old).



In your scenario, yes it would be allowed, but the resort would make a HUGE difference.  If you are at OKW, you will have 2 queen sized beds and a huge bathroom, but you would still have to think about who would end up sleeping with the 10 year old.  The 2 year old would be in the Pack N Play.  

At all other DVC resorts, the sleeping arrangements would be even more difficult, because you would have only 1 queen bed and one full size pull out sofa bed.  That would mean two people would be sharing a double bed and two would share a queen and the 2 year old is still in the pack N play.  

Your other option is to pack along an air bed for the 10 year old so Grandma would at least have a bed to herself.  

Now all that being said....it is NOT something I would ever attempt at WDW.  If you want to pack in that tightly, you might be best off doing a value resort and getting two rooms.  

Whenever we have 3 or more adults, we use a minimum of a 2 bedroom.  Just the bathroom situation alone would be more than I would tolerate.


----------



## LisaS

flipflopmom said:


> This thread has my head reeling!  Can 5 go in a studio if one of them is 2?  We might ask my mother to come along to HHI for NYE. (me, DH, Mom, 10 year old, 2 year old).


Seeing what the room actually looks like can be helpful when deciding how many people could fit comfortably in that room. There are floor plans and 360-degree room tours on the public DVC website for all of the resorts. Here are links to the HHI studio floor plan and the HHI 360-degree room tours.


----------



## JMLBrats

Not trying to start anything here and I haven't read through all of these as I'm pretty sure that someone else would've brought this up at some point but..if the one bedroom can "unofficially" sleep 5 why can't the 2 bedrooms "unofficially" sleep 9? (and I'm not talking about AKV and BLT and the tree house villas-I know they "officially" do)  I'm just saying that if a 1 bedroom can sleep 5 and a studio can sleep 4, why can't a 2 bedroom sleep 9?  Just trying to make sense of it all!  
Any thoughts or info appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Deb & Bill

JMLBrats said:


> Not trying to start anything here and I haven't read through all of these as I'm pretty sure that someone else would've brought this up at some point but..if the one bedroom can "unofficially" sleep 5 why can't the 2 bedrooms "unofficially" sleep 9? (and I'm not talking about AKV and BLT and the tree house villas-I know they "officially" do)  I'm just saying that if a 1 bedroom can sleep 5 and a studio can sleep 4, why can't a 2 bedroom sleep 9?  Just trying to make sense of it all!
> Any thoughts or info appreciated!
> Thanks



Because most of the one bedroom villas don't sleep five; they sleep four.  So the two bedroom sleeps eight.   I keep hoping the unofficial policy goes away and they allow guests based strictly on the number of sleeping places in the villa. The allowance was only made for one bedroom villas, not for two bedroom villas.


----------



## bookwormde

MS has unoffically been allowing 9 in all the 2br units except AKV value for a quite a while.

bookwormde


----------



## Dean

JMLBrats said:


> Not trying to start anything here and I haven't read through all of these as I'm pretty sure that someone else would've brought this up at some point but..if the one bedroom can "unofficially" sleep 5 why can't the 2 bedrooms "unofficially" sleep 9? (and I'm not talking about AKV and BLT and the tree house villas-I know they "officially" do)  I'm just saying that if a 1 bedroom can sleep 5 and a studio can sleep 4, why can't a 2 bedroom sleep 9?  Just trying to make sense of it all!
> Any thoughts or info appreciated!
> Thanks


There is a technical answer and a practical answer.  MS will allow 9 in the 2 BR units currently but it's not 9 plus one under 3 other than the units that officially sleep 9 at AKV and BLT.  Technically they should not.


----------



## JMLBrats

Dean said:


> There is a technical answer and a practical answer.  MS will allow 9 in the 2 BR units currently but it's not 9 plus one under 3 other than the units that officially sleep 9 at AKV and BLT.  Technically they should not.



We are 4 adults and 5 young kids so I don't think it would be tight in any of the 2 bedrooms.  I'm so glad to hear that they are allowing that!  It's one thing to make the leap from a studio to a 1 bedroom or a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom but to go to a grand villa or have to get another unit just for one more person (a four year old in our case!), seems so rediculous to me.


----------



## Dean

JMLBrats said:


> We are 4 adults and 5 young kids so I don't think it would be tight in any of the 2 bedrooms.  I'm so glad to hear that they are allowing that!  It's one thing to make the leap from a studio to a 1 bedroom or a 1 bedroom to a 2 bedroom but to go to a grand villa or have to get another unit just for one more person (a four year old in our case!), seems so rediculous to me.


Personally I think they should be more strict than they are but for this situation I would agree it's hard to shut you out even in the most strict of circumstances.  However, I do know of timeshares that would do so in your situation.  One thing to note on exchanges is that normally they will only guarantee 6 even if the underlying unit will sleep 8.


----------



## dmoore22

I refuse to get involved in this discussion on the grounds that it may incriminate me.


----------



## Dean

dmoore22 said:


> I refuse to get involved in this discussion on the grounds that it may incriminate me.


I think you just incriminated yourself.


----------



## rabit

143 pages and nothing achieved ,i am going on holiday to Florida for the 19th year, most have been staying in wdw resorts and since 2004 in SSR and VB .just to be able to holiday there is something special and if i have to sleep on the floor well there is always tomorrow


----------



## dmoore22

Dean said:


> I think you just incriminated yourself.



I plead the Fifth! Anything with at least a 5th in it can't be all bad.


----------



## Disneymooners93

Dean said:


> There is a technical answer and a practical answer.



Walmart let me take 21 items through the express lane.  I've never been given a ticket for doing 3mph over.  My dad let me take a sip of his beer once when I was a kid.  



Dean said:


> I think you just incriminated yourself.


 I've been watching this thread for years, but haven't read most it.  Is this actually the first bit of levity?


----------



## dmoore22

Disneymooners93 said:


> Walmart let me take 21 items through the express lane.  I've never been given a ticket for doing 3mph over.  My dad let me take a sip of his beer once when I was a kid.
> 
> 
> I've been watching this thread for years, but haven't read most it.  Is this actually the first bit of levity?



As long as I'm around it won't be the last.


----------



## Dean

Disneymooners93 said:


> Walmart let me take 21 items through the express lane.  I've never been given a ticket for doing 3mph over.  My dad let me take a sip of his beer once when I was a kid.


I know you're being funny to a degree but your statements do speak to the underlying issue, IMO, those of honesty and integrity.  This is the number one concept when I look at this issue though there are others that I also feel justify a more stringent approach including costs and resort experience by other guest.  If one is simply trying to see how much they can get away with knowing they're violating the rules, I'm sure you know which side they fall on IMO.  Specific to occupancy, one has to be pretty far out there to be above what DVC will allow given they'll allow 5 in a studio if one is under 3 and ONE over regardless of age for all other unit types.  If you think about the size and makeup of the villas, this is VERY generous.  So to be over that requires some effort.




> I've been watching this thread for years, but haven't read most it.  Is this actually the first bit of levity?


I don't think so but as in this case, is it really humor or an admission of guilt?  To me the latter, see the above paragraph.


----------



## dmoore22

rabit said:


> 143 pages and nothing achieved ,i am going on holiday to Florida for the 19th year, most have been staying in wdw resorts and since 2004 in SSR and VB .just to be able to holiday there is something special and if i have to sleep on the floor well there is always tomorrow



The DISboards are a nice place to communicate with fellow Disneyphiles. You may find some answers to your questions here but it is always wiser to call member services for the definitive answer. You may hear what you want to hear or you may not but at least it will be definitive as opposed to some of the speculation that these discussions generate.  Once you have the answer, and I know this may sound a bit extreme, it is advisable to document who the CM is that provided the information and when just in case the info comes back to bite you. Disney, like most service providers, wants to be consistent and, if there is misinformation being disseminated, or information that is misunderstood, they want to correct it so they can provide its guests with the best possible experience.

Disney is not immune to the same occupancy and fire codes as other businesses in the area even though it is its own separate and unique municipal corporation. The regulations are for the safety of the guests and other individuals on property even though they may be inconvenient at times.

I think we have all experienced guests who have abused their stay by, for example, having 8 guests sharing a studio during a semester break thus creating an uncomfortable situation for those in adjacent units.  DVC/DVD is covering itself by enumerating these rules in the event of a horrible situation that could result in injury, or even death by the failure of a guest to follow these simple, easy to understand rules.


----------



## Disneymooners93

Dean said:


> I know you're being funny to a degree but your statements do speak to the underlying issue, IMO, those of honesty and integrity.



Actually, I was trying for a humorous jab regarding how curious I think it is that this issue seems to bother a few folks this much.  

For the record, I have not sneaked an extra person into a Disney resort (haven't needed to thanks to Dixie Landings and GC allowing 5, and now DVC).  Congrats on the 5th anniversary of fighting the good fight, good luck on the next 5 years.


----------



## dmoore22

Disneymooners93 said:


> Actually, I was trying for a humorous jab regarding how curious I think it is that this issue seems to bother a few folks this much.
> 
> For the record, I have not sneaked an extra person into a Disney resort (haven't needed to thanks to Dixie Landings and GC allowing 5, and now DVC).  Congrats on the 5th anniversary of fighting the good fight, good luck on the next 5 years.



I appreciate your humor -- I get it!!!! Occasionally I have my serious moments but, generally, I feel life is but a joke and my mission is to find the punch line.


----------



## Dean

Disneymooners93 said:


> Actually, I was trying for a humorous jab regarding how curious I think it is that this issue seems to bother a few folks this much.
> 
> For the record, I have not sneaked an extra person into a Disney resort (haven't needed to thanks to Dixie Landings and GC allowing 5, and now DVC).  Congrats on the 5th anniversary of fighting the good fight, good luck on the next 5 years.


To me this is first and foremost a philosophical issue, one of integrity or lack of.  That is my main focus when it comes to occupancy. Plus this is NOT a "crime" without a victim as some would like to think.


----------



## rabit

i am not promoting over occupancy but the fact that sometimes sleeping arrangements can be awkward ,next year i and my wife are sharing a studio with my sister and my wifes 15 year old nephew .to some of the participents on this thread this would be a calamity on a par with the ending of democracy


----------



## Dean

rabit said:


> i am not promoting over occupancy but the fact that sometimes sleeping arrangements can be awkward ,next year i and my wife are sharing a studio with my sister and my wifes 15 year old nephew .to some of the participents on this thread this would be a calamity on a par with the ending of democracy


It would be technically legal but it's nuts.  Why  not get a larger unit or two studios?  Or stay off property if that's the only way one can afford it.  That certainly doesn't sound like a vacation to me.  However, while studios can sleep 4, they are not intended to so so for such a situation as yours.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> It would be technically legal but it's nuts.  Why  not get a larger unit or two studios?  Or stay off property if that's the only way one can afford it.  That certainly doesn't sound like a vacation to me.  However, while studios can sleep 4, they are not intended to so so for such a situation as yours.



It's his vacation and his points.  It's not up to any of us to get involved.


----------



## RLRDA

Dean said:


> However, while studios can sleep 4, they are not intended to so so for such a situation as yours.



 If a studio sleeps 4 and this member has a total of 4 guests staying in it, what is the "situation"?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Just a quick question, if the limit is 4 adults & 1 toddler, at the time of registration, all of the names & ages (children) must be given, correct? Can you legitemately give more names than allowable accupancy to MS?

Heaven forbid, but what if there was a situation and/or accident, how would liability be determined/affected if it involved some one in the room who was not registered and in fact considered above the occupancy limit?


----------



## Doctor P

RLRDA said:


> If a studio sleeps 4 and this member has a total of 4 guests staying in it, what is the "situation"?



I'll jump in and defend Dean's comment and I am sure he will correct me if I misstate something.  What Dean is saying is that nominally a studio sleeps four people, but that the appropriateness of the sleeping accommodations for any given group may not make a studio appropriate to the travel "situation" of a given party.

For example, for two couples who are extremely comfortable with each other a studio may work fine.  For a family with two parents and two smaller children or two same gender older kids that don't mind sharing a bed, the studio may work fine.  For a situation where you have as a part of the party two or more people who it would not be appropriate or comfortable sharing a bed, then the studio accommodations may not work to sleep that party of four or fewer guests.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> It's his vacation and his points.  It's not up to any of us to get involved.


I'm only stating my opinion of what was posted.  I have no major problem with THEM doing it but I would not.  4 adults who are not two couples would be very crowded in such a situation. Sorry if you have an issue with me having an opinion in such a situation, if they don't want opinions, don't post the information.  

While technically within the occupancy, studios are NOT designed for such a group.  The only ways to accommodate such a group is either to have males and females pair up or to put an adult (from a size standpoint) on the floor.  IMO, once the floor becomes involved for older teens or adults, you are over the occupancy no matter what the numbers are.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Here is a reminder for everyone:

This thread is the only place on the DIS where we allow discussion of DVC Occupancy.  If this thread gets out of line, or needs to be closed, then unfortunately the topic will not have anywhere here to be discussed.  So, that being said, I would very much like to see this stay above board and open for discussion.

This is not a thread for "arguments" and was not started for that purpose.  Also, comments and discussions here on folks' "situations" are allowed since posting on a bulletin board does open up room for that discussion.

Beaslyboo, to answer your question, the 4 adults and one baby age 2 or under would be listed as occupants.  They will not allow any more than that and will not list names of other people who may be in the room, too.  They will not have KTTW cards, they will not get wristbands to go to SAB at BCV, they will not get to partake of the early/late admissions to the theme parks for resorts guests only.

Not to mention that I cannot fathom sleeping in a studio with 4 adults and one baby, never mind adding to that quota..  Yikes!


----------



## dianeschlicht

Frankly, occupancy "rules" asside, the real issue where studios concerned is the type and quality of the bedding.  Most DVC studios (with the exception of OKW) have a queen sized real bed and a pull out full size sofa.  Very few people other than children are used to sleeping on a full sized bed of any kind, and a sofa sleeper, while technically the same as a double sized bed is more difficult because of the quality of the mattress.  I can see 3 adults in one of those where there is a full sized pull out, and even 4 adults who can sleep in pairs at OKW, but beyond that, I don't consider the studios to be appropriate for most groups that have more than 3 adults or 3 children if one is under age 2.


----------



## dmoore22

I realize the issue of maximum occupancy has come up many, many times in the decades since DVC began but, having one of my senior moments, are the rules actually written down or has this been an honor system? The Revised Home Resort Rules and Regulations issued 11/23/2009 fails to address the issue of room occupancy. A search of the DVC Members site also fails to produce occupancy guidelines. Per chance has DVC left this issue intentionally vague?


----------



## CarolMN

dmoore22 said:


> I realize the issue of maximum occupancy has come up many, many times in the decades since DVC began but, having one of my senior moments, are the rules actually written down or has this been an honor system? The Revised Home Resort Rules and Regulations issued 11/23/2009 fails to address the issue of room occupancy. A search of the DVC Members site also fails to produce occupancy guidelines. Per chance has DVC left this issue intentionally vague?


The occupancy rules are written in the POS (Position Offering Statement).  Not sure if they are in the multi-site one or the resort specific one or both.  But they are definitely specified.  You would have received both documents when you purchased.


----------



## dmoore22

CarolMN said:


> The occupancy rules are written in the POS (Position Offering Statement).  Not sure if they are in the multi-site one or the resort specific one or both.  But they are definitely specified.  You would have received both documents when you purchased.



For me that's ancient history! Looks like I'm going on an archeological dig for some very old documents.


----------



## bookwormde

One thing to remember is that any POS is just what exists at one moment in time, DVC can change the vast majority of what is in it under the FL timeshare statute as long as it is done “in the best interests of the members”.

Now they should publicly post the changes, but historically in many cases this is not done.

bookwormde


----------



## dmoore22

bookwormde said:


> One thing to remember is that any POS is just what exists at one moment in time, DVC can change the vast majority of what is in it under the FL timeshare statute as long as it is done in the best interests of the members.
> 
> Now they should publicly post the changes, but historically in many cases this is not done.
> 
> bookwormde



Perhaps not posting some changes is considered "in the best interest of the members."


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:


> Frankly, occupancy "rules" asside, the real issue where studios concerned is the type and quality of the bedding.  Most DVC studios (with the exception of OKW) have a queen sized real bed and a pull out full size sofa.  Very few people other than children are used to sleeping on a full sized bed of any kind, and a sofa sleeper, while technically the same as a double sized bed is more difficult because of the quality of the mattress.  I can see 3 adults in one of those where there is a full sized pull out, and even 4 adults who can sleep in pairs at OKW, but beyond that, I don't consider the studios to be appropriate for most groups that have more than 3 adults or 3 children if one is under age 2.



Personally whatever the group using the studio can deal with is fine with me.  It's none of my business


----------



## dianeschlicht

bpmorley said:


> Personally whatever the group using the studio can deal with is fine with me.  It's none of my business



It's fine with me too.  I was merely stating what some uninitiated might not be aware of.  Since most who come to this thread are people who are either renting or new owners, it's good to have them know ALL the information...not just the occupancy "rules".

BTW, it seems you are trying very hard to "pick a fight" on this thread the past few pages.  It's not necessary.  There IS no fight.  This is a thread that is necessary for the unitiated to understand both the rules and the physical plant of the various room and villa sizes


----------



## dmoore22

dmoore22 said:


> For me that's ancient history! Looks like I'm going on an archeological dig for some very old documents.



I changed my mind. What's the point in looking up something that doesn't effect me directly. I probably put my POS in a secure undisclosed location.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> Personally whatever the group using the studio can deal with is fine with me.  It's none of my business


In general it's not OK with me partly because I feel rules should be followed but more specifically because there is real cost and adverse experience of others guests related to room stuffing.  Those issues for a timeshare or condo make it the other owners business when rules are violated.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dean said:


> In general it's not OK with me partly because I feel rules should be followed but more specifically because there is real cost and averse experience of others guests related to room stuffing.  Those issues for a timeshare or condo make it the other owners business when rules are violated.



I agree with you, Dean.  It is our business as part owners of the complex.


----------



## rabit

Dean said:


> It would be technically legal but it's nuts.  Why  not get a larger unit or two studios?  Or stay off property if that's the only way one can afford it.  That certainly doesn't sound like a vacation to me.  However, while studios can sleep 4, they are not intended to so so for such a situation as yours.



this reaction is exactly what i mean ,also i forgot to say my daughter and son in law are also sharing a studio with their 2 kids then we are all moving to a treehouse for 10 days before going to VB for 4 more days. as for staying off property my wife and i stayed in Best Western LBV for 2 weeks in Feb. we had a week in Portugal in June and Sept. and probably will go to Spain in Jan.


----------



## DenLo

rabit said:


> i am not promoting over occupancy but the fact that sometimes sleeping arrangements can be awkward ,next year i and my wife are sharing a studio with my sister and my wifes 15 year old nephew .to some of the participents on this thread this would be a calamity on a par with the ending of democracy





rabit said:


> this reaction is exactly what i mean ,also i forgot to say my daughter and son in law are also sharing a studio with their 2 kids then we are all moving to a treehouse for 10 days before going to VB for 4 more days. as for staying off property my wife and i stayed in Best Western LBV for 2 weeks in Feb. we had a week in Portugal in June and Sept. and probably will go to Spain in Jan.



After months of reading threads/posts on the DIS, I don't think you are alone in booking a smaller villa for a short period before you can move into your larger accommodation.  Many of us try to save points for a longer stay or multiple visits.

However, I wouldn't want to share the pullout couch with the 15 year old boy.  And the feeling would probably be mutual with the 15 year old.  But families can make things work for the greater good--10 days in a THV!

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## tjkraz

I'm not going to play occupancy policy but my one hope is that folks are going the extra mile to care for their villa accommodations when stretching the limits on what the room can hold.  When staying in a smaller room with 4 or 5 people the rooms are often filled with suitcases, airbeds, an Owner's Locker and so forth.  It would seem that there is a greater likelihood of walls and furniture being damaged/abused when space is at a premium.  

Whenever I read of rooms being in stub-standard state, my thoughts always turn toward what may have happened to get the room into such condition.  Having luggage stacked in a corner and airbeds inflated in spaces where they barely fit certainly cannot be helping.  And don't get me started on folks considering moving the sleeper chairs from the living room to the bedroom.  

Chances are nothing said here is going to dissuade people from following their normal patterns--particularly if those patterns are allowed by DVC.  But if nothing else, I appeal to folks to be a little extra conscious of how they treat the accommodations while vacationing.  Abusing the villas can only lead to less "magical" stays for guests who follow (assuming the problems are not immediately discovered and rectified) and higher dues for us all.


----------



## robinb

DenLo said:


> However, I wouldn't want to share the pullout couch with the 15 year old boy.  And the feeling would probably be mutual with the 15 year old.


No one needs to share the pull-out as a twin-sized inflatable mattress will fit in the room.  A quick trip to Wal*Mart and $40-$50 later and you're good to go.


----------



## dmoore22

tjkraz said:


> I'm not going to play occupancy policy but my one hope is that folks are going the extra mile to care for their villa accommodations when stretching the limits on what the room can hold.  When staying in a smaller room with 4 or 5 people the rooms are often filled with suitcases, airbeds, an Owner's Locker and so forth.  It would seem that there is a greater likelihood of walls and furniture being damaged/abused when space is at a premium.
> 
> Whenever I read of rooms being in stub-standard state, my thoughts always turn toward what may have happened to get the room into such condition.  Having luggage stacked in a corner and airbeds inflated in spaces where they barely fit certainly cannot be helping.  And don't get me started on folks considering moving the sleeper chairs from the living room to the bedroom.
> 
> Chances are nothing said here is going to dissuade people from following their normal patterns--particularly if those patterns are allowed by DVC.  But if nothing else, I appeal to folks to be a little extra conscious of how they treat the accommodations while vacationing.  Abusing the villas can only lead to less "magical" stays for guests who follow (assuming the problems are not immediately discovered and rectified) and higher dues for us all.



Excellent point! I've often wondered if the abusers are DVC owners, guests renting points, or guests paying the rack rate. One would think that there would be some level of respect and care for the property/units when one has invested a nice chunk of change for their ownership interest.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

tjkraz said:


> Chances are nothing said here is going to dissuade people from following their normal patterns--particularly if those patterns are allowed by DVC.  But if nothing else, I appeal to folks to be a little extra conscious of how they treat the accommodations while vacationing.  Abusing the villas can only lead to less "magical" stays for guests who follow (assuming the problems are not immediately discovered and rectified) and higher dues for us all.


Nicely put and I share your views.  Carpet spills, nicks, glass rings on furniture, I would say treat the villas as you would your home, but I'm afraid that's probably what's already happening!


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> Nicely put and I share your views.  Carpet spills, nicks, glass rings on furniture, I would say treat the villas as you would your home, but I'm afraid that's probably what's already happening!



I fear you might be right!  We  take great care of our things both at home and on vacation, but I've seen some "homes" where it's obvious the occupants don't care that it looks run down.  I suspect they feel the same way on vacation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> I fear you might be right!  We  take great care of our things both at home and on vacation, but I've seen some "homes" where it's obvious the occupants don't care that it looks run down.  I suspect they feel the same way on vacation.



I agree.  And I don't think it's clearly divided between members, non-members.  I think there are some members out there who expect everyone to pick up after them, even when they spill something on the carpet.


----------



## Dean

tjkraz said:


> Chances are nothing said here is going to dissuade people from following their normal patterns--particularly if those patterns are allowed by DVC.  But if nothing else, I appeal to folks to be a little extra conscious of how they treat the accommodations while vacationing.  Abusing the villas can only lead to less "magical" stays for guests who follow (assuming the problems are not immediately discovered and rectified) and higher dues for us all.


I have no beef with anyone following what is allowed by MS, any concerns there should be directed at the source.  All size groups have a certain variability in how well they care for the unit and resort.  However, there is an inherent increase in wear and tear when a room is overstuffed.



dmoore22 said:


> Excellent point! I've often wondered if the abusers are DVC owners, guests renting points, or guests paying the rack rate. One would think that there would be some level of respect and care for the property/units when one has invested a nice chunk of change for their ownership interest.


My personal experience is that renters are often far more reverent to the resort than are owners.  Some will try to use the idea that you take better care of your "home" but that doesn't apply with DVC because you're not in the same unit or even resort and even if you were, it's only around once a year.  DVC owners are just as likely, if not more so, to act like it's a rental car than someone renting from an owner.  My experience in renting is that owners are by far the most difficult to deal with in general.


----------



## dmoore22

Dean said:


> My experience in renting is that owners are by far the most difficult to deal with in general.



No doubt the biggest culprits are the first and loudest to complain when annual dues are increased to cover the cost of the repairs and/or replacement resulting from their abuses.


----------



## rabit

DenLo said:


> After months of reading threads/posts on the DIS, I don't think you are alone in booking a smaller villa for a short period before you can move into your larger accommodation.  Many of us try to save points for a longer stay or multiple visits.
> 
> However, I wouldn't want to share the pullout couch with the 15 year old boy.  And the feeling would probably be mutual with the 15 year old.  But families can make things work for the greater good--10 days in a THV!
> 
> Hope you have a great trip!



thanks , and the 15 year old has his own inflatable sleeping bag.


----------



## rabit

BEASLYBOO said:


> Nicely put and I share your views.  Carpet spills, nicks, glass rings on furniture, I would say treat the villas as you would your home, but I'm afraid that's probably what's already happening!



if i stay on or off site we always leave our accommodation as close as possible to the condition we received it in this includes cleaning the floor before we leave, i was raised to respect other people and their property and never to judge because i am by no means perfect.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

rabit said:


> if i stay on or off site we always leave our accommodation as close as possible to the condition we received it in this includes cleaning the floor before we leave, i was raised to respect other people and their property and never to judge because i am by no means perfect.


 and you were raised correctly! I'm not perfect either but I do expect my son to put a coaster under his drink without being told and I do expect him to pick up if he spills or to at least let me know so that I can clean it up.  The condition of some of these villa's & their contents clearly show signs of abuse, that't not a judgement, it's just an observation.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> and you were raised correctly! I'm not perfect either but I do expect my son to put a coaster under his drink without being told and I do expect him to pick up if he spills or to at least let me know so that I can clean it up.  The condition of some of these villa's & their contents clearly show signs of abuse, that't not a judgement, it's just an observation.



I totally agree!  So how are we going to get it to turn around?  We all do our part, but how do we get the slobs to do their part too?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> I totally agree!  So how are we going to get it to turn around?  We all do our part, but how do we get the slobs to do their part too?


That's the $100,000 question! If the buzz from walking into a clean and well maintained villa doesn't do it, I don't know what will.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> That's the $100,000 question! If the buzz from walking into a clean and well maintained villa doesn't do it, I don't know what will.



So it occurs to me that we could put this right back onto Disney and DVC.  If the decor was top quality and kept that way, perhaps people would feel guilty about being careless with it.  

Take for example BLT.   The furnishing there look cheap to me and remind me of a glorified Ikea.  The reports have been that some of the furniture is already looking beat up.  Maybe if it was high end stuff and kept looking that way, folks would respect it more.  I know I for one would feel awful if I defiled something that looked like I couldn't affort to replace it if I had to!


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> I totally agree!  So how are we going to get it to turn around?  We all do our part, but how do we get the slobs to do their part too?


I think MOST people are pretty good about taking care of things and most likely do better with others things than they do themselves.  It's the 10% or so that don't that will likely cause 90% of the issues.  However, things like stuffing the rooms will add to the wear and tear even for those that make the effort to otherwise do things the right way.  First, one has to accept there will be a certain amount of damage and wear & tear and secondly one has to charge those that cause inappropriate damage enough that the word gets out you're willing to do so.  They need to get a backbone.  Then they need to rehab the units a little more frequently than they have so far.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> I think MOST people are pretty good about taking care of things and most likely do better with others things than they do themselves.  It's the 10% or so that don't that will likely cause 90% of the issues.  However, things like stuffing the rooms will add to the wear and tear even for those that make the effort to otherwise do things the right way.  First, one has to accept there will be a certain amount of damage and wear & tear and secondly *one has to charge those that cause inappropriate damage enough that the word gets out you're willing to do so.  They need to get a backbone.  Then they need to rehab the units a little more frequently than they have so far*.



Dean, the bolded part of your quote is right on!  I don't know why DVC has such a hard time sticking to their guns when it comes to enforcing those rules!  That idea of rehab goes back to my idea of keeping things in top condition too.  I still think people would respect a room that looked in top condition.  

The first time we stayed at AKV, I was apalled to see so many stains on the carpet and furniture of a unit that was only a couple months old.  Then I requested an extra cleaning that I paid for.  The housekeeping was less than stellar, and they didn't even bother to vacuumn the crumbs up!  I complained, and when they came back to redo it, I was there.  The housekeeper took a mop and "swept" the kitchen floor onto the carpet and then vacuumned the carpet.  No wonder the carpet was already in such bad shape!  There was already terrible traffic wear on it too, like when you don't keep it clean and the pile breaks down.  Sad that it was happening so soon.  It looks to me like maybe DVC is trying to cut corners on quality of some of the finishes.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> Dean, the bolded part of your quote is right on!  I don't know why DVC has such a hard time sticking to their guns when it comes to enforcing those rules!  That idea of rehab goes back to my idea of keeping things in top condition too.  I still think people would respect a room that looked in top condition.
> 
> The first time we stayed at AKV, I was apalled to see so many stains on the carpet and furniture of a unit that was only a couple months old.  Then I requested an extra cleaning that I paid for.  The housekeeping was less than stellar, and they didn't even bother to vacuumn the crumbs up!  I complained, and when they came back to redo it, I was there.  The housekeeper took a mop and "swept" the kitchen floor onto the carpet and then vacuumned the carpet.  No wonder the carpet was already in such bad shape!  There was already terrible traffic wear on it too, like when you don't keep it clean and the pile breaks down.  Sad that it was happening so soon.  It looks to me like maybe DVC is trying to cut corners on quality of some of the finishes.


My opinion is that they need a more formal rehab plan based on # of years rather than spot treat, fix and do small things along until they have to do something big.  The reality is that DVC is the equivalent of a rental car even to the most careful of members, some will be very careful and some are slobs and unfortunately there are always those that are careful with their stuff and slobs with others, they're the worst IMO.

While DVC is still nice overall and no one themes better, they haven't kept DVC to the level I would like to see it in terms of qualify, nicety and cleanliness.  There are many timeshare I can think of that do a much better job in many of these areas than does DVC but there are far more that are worse than DVC.  It does hurt somewhat when I realize that with the effort & planning and likely for the same amount of money or less, they could be at the top in every area.  Most of these issues are about effort, planning and leadership, not throwing money at the problem.


----------



## rabit

BEASLYBOO said:


> and you were raised correctly! I'm not perfect either but I do expect my son to put a coaster under his drink without being told and I do expect him to pick up if he spills or to at least let me know so that I can clean it up.  The condition of some of these villa's & their contents clearly show signs of abuse, that't not a judgement, it's just an observation.



you are 100% correct in your observations,my last stay i was greeted with a disgusting smell as soon as i opened the door ,someone had spilled milk on the carpet at the fridge and didnt bother either cleaning or reporting it . the onus is on dvc to ensure villas are checked and cleaned properly between guests also we can do our part by reporting problems promptly.even with these minor problems dvc was the best decision i have made in a while.


----------



## dmoore22

I was just getting ready to describe one of our experiences when just thinking about it creeped me out. We have found some disgusting artifacts left behind by previous occupants that housekeeping failed to find in their haste to clean the room. During our last visit we spoke with a CM who did share that Disney had been laying off many CMs leaving them understaffed. We try to keep the room neat for our own comfort between scheduled cleanings in addition to leaving a reasonable tip for housekeeping. That seems to help a bit. The folks in housekeeping are barely paid more than minimum wage and are under-appreciated and overworked under the current downsizing at Disney.


----------



## tjkraz

dmoore22 said:


> I was just getting ready to describe one of our experiences when just thinking about it creeped me out. We have found some disgusting artifacts left behind by previous occupants that housekeeping failed to find in their haste to clean the room. During our last visit we spoke with a CM who did share that Disney had been laying off many CMs leaving them understaffed.



In this economy *most American workers *are making due with less.  Positions have been eliminated leaving remaining workers to pick up the slack, and many have even been compelled to accept pay cuts.  Still most people do what we have to do rather than wasting time complaining to customers about how rough things are.  

I am very grateful for the job that Disney housekeepers do and have ALWAYS left a tip behind when we depart.  But I hope you're not letting them use these sob stories as an excuse for poor performance.  Being short-staffed means that those who remain have to work a bit harder (or longer) to get the job done--just as people are doing in all walks of life.  It's not justification for haphazard cleanings which result in "artifacts" being left behind from prior guests.  

To me, a dirty room simply means that a Cast Member wasn't committed to staying long enough or moving fast enough to properly clean the room.  

That said, I'm not even sure that I buy into the idea that housekeeping staff has been eliminated.  Housekeepers are unionized and the local unions do a pretty good job of using the Orlando Sentinel to make all of their grievances public.  Last spring when a wave of executive and upper management positions were eliminated, I believe the unions confirmed that none of their workers were displaced.  And I don't recall reading anything lately about union workers being laid off.


----------



## jlewisinsyr

tjkraz said:


> That said, I'm not even sure that I buy into the idea that housekeeping staff has been eliminated.  Housekeepers are unionized and the local unions do a pretty good job of using the Orlando Sentinel to make all of their grievances public.  Last spring when a wave of executive and upper management positions were eliminated, I believe the unions confirmed that none of their workers were displaced.  And I don't recall reading anything lately about union workers being laid off.



Add to the fact that our dues pay for the staff, so the costs of the housekeepers, etc are not a cost to Disney, they are cost born by all of us members.  Reduced staff would need to be reflected in our dues.


----------



## Geoff_M

Dean said:


> However, things like stuffing the rooms will add to the wear and tear even for those that make the effort to otherwise do things the right way.  First, one has to accept there will be a certain amount of damage and wear & tear and secondly one has to charge those that cause inappropriate damage enough that the word gets out you're willing to do so.  They need to get a backbone.


You know, I think it would be fascinating to do an analysis, now that we have DVC 1 BR villas designated as 5 person units as well as the so-called 4 person units, of the actual maintenance costs of the differing categories of villas to see if the _theoretical_ added "wear and tear" of a fifth person can actually statistically be shown to actually exist in terms of maintenance costs.

I agree in _theory_ an extra person walking across a carpet will contribute to wear, as will an extra person flushing the toilet, and ditto for one extra person that may accidentally bang a chair in the wall and leave a mark or drop a glass of grape juice on the carpet and make a stain.  But often such theoretical results don't show up in reality across a population as predicted.  The problem is that there are often many confounding factors that gum up the predictions.  For example, in the case of room "stuffing" (nice pejorative, btw) there's an assumption that when an item wears out, it's primarily caused by the number of uses or actuations.  However, that's one part of the equation in many cases.  It also assumes that the usage of a repairable item is depended on the number of people in the room.  True, some things like toilets, showers, etc. may fall in this category, but many other things (light fixtures, appliances, linens, drapes, etc.) do not.

It'd be interesting to track maintenance costs for different DVC properties over time to see if there's a discernible difference in "4" vs "5" person facilities.  Granted, you would also need to normalize for the age of the property and/or consider when it was last rehab'ed, but I think it would be an interesting analysis.  My gut tells me that any differences would not be statistically significant.  I would also guess that any incremental "wear and tear" by "stuffing" people would be exponential in nature instead of linear. 

IMHO, you can argue the issue from a contractual/legal angle and have a bone to pick, but I'm not buying the notion that the "stuffers" are taking money out of your and my pockets.  There are _way_ too many variables in play to be able to make such a claim with any level of certainty.


----------



## Dean

Geoff_M said:


> You know, I think it would be fascinating to do an analysis, now that we have DVC 1 BR villas designated as 5 person units as well as the so-called 4 person units, of the actual maintenance costs of the differing categories of villas to see if the _theoretical_ added "wear and tear" of a fifth person can actually statistically be shown to actually exist in terms of maintenance costs.
> 
> I agree in _theory_ an extra person walking across a carpet will contribute to wear, as will an extra person flushing the toilet, and ditto for one extra person that may accidentally bang a chair in the wall and leave a mark or drop a glass of grape juice on the carpet and make a stain.  But often such theoretical results don't show up in reality across a population as predicted.  The problem is that there are often many confounding factors that gum up the predictions.  For example, in the case of room "stuffing" (nice pejorative, btw) there's an assumption that when an item wears out, it's primarily caused by the number of uses or actuations.  However, that's one part of the equation in many cases.  It also assumes that the usage of a repairable item is depended on the number of people in the room.  True, some things like toilets, showers, etc. may fall in this category, but many other things (light fixtures, appliances, linens, drapes, etc.) do not.
> 
> It'd be interesting to track maintenance costs for different DVC properties over time to see if there's a discernible difference in "4" vs "5" person facilities.  Granted, you would also need to normalize for the age of the property and/or consider when it was last rehab'ed, but I think it would be an interesting analysis.  My gut tells me that any differences would not be statistically significant.  I would also guess that any incremental "wear and tear" by "stuffing" people would be exponential in nature instead of linear.
> 
> IMHO, you can argue the issue from a contractual/legal angle and have a bone to pick, but I'm not buying the notion that the "stuffers" are taking money out of your and my pockets.  There are _way_ too many variables in play to be able to make such a claim with any level of certainty.


I'm sure it'd be an almost impossible study to do.  It is my belief that the stuffed room increases wear and tear far more than just the extra person percentage.  My guess maybe 40% rather than the 25% that 5 in a sleep 4 would be statistically.  OTOH, I have an acquaintance that has been the GM of Marriott hotels and Marriott Timeshares.  I asked him this question at one point.  His impression was that it did increase the wear and tear but that it was nominal.  He felt the largest variable was the type of guests.  That spring break type groups were far more destructive than any other choice.  However, Marriott tends to have a fixed rehab schedule of 5 yrs for soft goods and 10 yrs for hard goods, so you're really only playing to that and unless you have to do major rehab early under that system it really doesn't matter much.  DVC doesn't seem to have a fixed rehab schedule but more when it's needed and in that type of system, wear and tear is going to affect costs and quality far more.  Also, I would expect less of a strain on a room set up and designed for 5 compared to one where 5 people were stuffed into a sleep 4 set up so I don't think comparing the resorts with sleep 5 1 BR units to the others would truly answer the question.


----------



## dmoore22

tjkraz said:


> That said, I'm not even sure that I buy into the idea that housekeeping staff has been eliminated.  Housekeepers are unionized and the local unions do a pretty good job of using the Orlando Sentinel to make all of their grievances public.  Last spring when a wave of executive and upper management positions were eliminated, I believe the unions confirmed that none of their workers were displaced.  And I don't recall reading anything lately about union workers being laid off.



The full time union employees have job security. It's the seasonal and part-time that are losing hours. Since we were there last May Disney can't fill all the housekeeping positions available (http://www.simplyhired.com/job-id/stfflj6vbr/housekeeping-jobs/). In spite of being union they do not earn a living wage.


----------



## johnnyd727

Going on our first DVC trip August 2010 and i was just wondering, what is a KTTW card?


----------



## jlewisinsyr

johnnyd727 said:


> Going on our first DVC trip August 2010 and i was just wondering, what is a KTTW card?



Key To The World, basically your room card that can also have a linked credit card, park tickets, etc...thus the name, Key To The World...


----------



## katied

One quick question so I don't have to bother MS - for the 1 bedroom at GCV, it lists the occupancy as 5 - would that all for 5 plus one infant?

How crowded would that be with 4 adults and 2 kids (one 3 and one 10 months)?  Since there are 2 bathrooms, maybe liveable?  It would be DSister, DBIL, their 2 kids, and then DBIL's parents. 

I was planning on booking a 2 bedroom for them, but only have enough points for 3 nights there.  I was going to offer a 1 bedroom option for 4 nights and let them pick, but wanted to make sure first they won't be miserable (and better with 1 less night and more space).  The weekends are so expensive at GCV.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## jlewisinsyr

katied said:


> How crowded would that be with 4 adults and 2 kids (one 3 and one 10 months)?  Since there are 2 bathrooms, maybe liveable?  It would be DSister, DBIL, their 2 kids, and then DBIL's parents.
> 
> I was planning on booking a 2 bedroom for them, but only have enough points for 3 nights there.  I was going to offer a 1 bedroom option for 4 nights and let them pick, but wanted to make sure first they won't be miserable (and better with 1 less night and more space).



Cannot answer your first question, but I definately wouldn't want 6 people in a One Bedroom, no matter what age, would be cramped IMO.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jlewisinsyr said:


> Cannot answer your first question, but I definately wouldn't want 6 people in a One Bedroom, no matter what age, would be cramped IMO.



I'll agree with that one.  While you probably can get the entire family in there, it's not going to be that comfortable.  And that's the reason this family bought DVC - we enjoy the space and comfort, not trying to squeeze as many trips into as small a space as possible.  But not everyone feels that way, so if it's okay for your family, have fun.


----------



## katied

Thanks!  I wouldn't do it myself, but I guess I'll leave it up to DSister if she'd like the extra nite under those conditions (I would pick 1 less night and more comfort).


----------



## Dean

katied said:


> One quick question so I don't have to bother MS - for the 1 bedroom at GCV, it lists the occupancy as 5 - would that all for 5 plus one infant?
> 
> How crowded would that be with 4 adults and 2 kids (one 3 and one 10 months)?  Since there are 2 bathrooms, maybe liveable?  It would be DSister, DBIL, their 2 kids, and then DBIL's parents.
> 
> I was planning on booking a 2 bedroom for them, but only have enough points for 3 nights there.  I was going to offer a 1 bedroom option for 4 nights and let them pick, but wanted to make sure first they won't be miserable (and better with 1 less night and more space).  The weekends are so expensive at GCV.
> 
> Any thoughts?


If the official occupancy is 5, then they will allow ONE extra if under 3 at the start of the stay.  Same for AKV & BLT other than value rooms at AKV.


----------



## katied

Thanks all.  When presented with all her choices, DSister decided they could live without a weekend nite, and instead get 4 nites in a 2 bedroom.  I think all will be happier that way.


----------



## renda460

Dean said:


> If the official occupancy is 5, then they will allow ONE extra if under 4 at the start of the stay.  Same for AKV & BLT other than value rooms at AKV.



We did a Value 1 BDR at AKV with 3 adults, 2 children (8 & 5), and one infant and they told us that was fine.  It was definitely a tight fit (especially trying to find a spot for the pack n play), but allowed.


----------



## CarolAnnC

The infant allowed as the "extra" in a room is specified as under age 3.  So they would be age 2 or less, and able to sleep in the pack and play.  

That being said, a total of 6 in a one bedroom would give me nightmares, lol.


----------



## Dean

renda460 said:


> We did a Value 1 BDR at AKV with 3 adults, 2 children (8 & 5), and one infant and they told us that was fine.  It was definitely a tight fit (especially trying to find a spot for the pack n play), but allowed.


My post above was in response to GCV for the sleep 5 unit where they will allow an extra if under 3.  Yes they have been allowing 5 in a 1 BR that is slated for 4 but NOT 5 plus an infant if the occupancy is technically 4.  Same for the 2 BR in allowing 9 but again not 9 +1.  One correction is that my post above should have read under 3 (Not under 4).


----------



## dana b

Has anyone ever stayed in a room with more people than Disney allows?
We have a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidani that sleeps 9 people but we have 4 adults and 6 children (all over the age of 3).  I think we have enough room but Disney won't allow us to get 10 Magical Express tickets.  We were thinking of just getting a Mears shuttle for one of the adults since that will cost a lot less than getting an additional studio.  Has anyone else done that?  Are there any other suggestions??
Thanks for your help!


----------



## dburg30

There are occupancy limits, that's what the issue is.  What you do is your own choice.  No one here will tell you it's ok to do it.


----------



## Lynne M

The room occupancy limits are set by the fire code, so Disney's not going to allow you to put additional people into the room.  In addition to not being able to use Magical Express, one member of your party will not be able to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours in the theme parks - resort IDs are checked before you board the rides, and one of you won't have a resort ID.  That's missing out on one of the major benefits of staying onsite.

On a practical note, 10 people in a two bedroom villa is going to be far from comfortable, IMO. I'd honestly rather not go than be one of 10 in a villa that size.  Get the additional studio.


----------



## Disneycouple99

Not to mention that someone would not have a KTTW card and unable to use EMH.


----------



## Mad4Mickey

We will be in SSR starting this weekend and we are worried that we would feel crowded in the 2br with 5 adults and a baby . I will let you know how it felt since you are trying to do double I do not think there is room though


----------



## daisyduck123

You also won't be able to book the Dining Plan if you're interested in that.  I would book an extra studio.  

All of the members in your group will thank you for it later.


----------



## SpoiledDisFam

We did 6 people, 2 adults and 4 children (only one under 3) at OKW in a 2 bdrm. That was fine. We would have been ok adding  another 2 without feeling cramped but 10? Yikes. Too much. 

Plus I agree with everyone else about those onsite perks.


----------



## Quilter007

We have 10 in VGC, but 1 is under 3 and 1 is a baby.  VGC has the extra sleeper it sleeps 9 in a 2 bd.  We don't feel crowded, but we only have 4 adults & the oldest kid is 9 & 1/2.

Personally, we bought more than 160 pts because we didn't want to stay in studies when our little munchkins.  The VGC room seems bigger to me than SRR did (our only point of reference).  Even so, I don't think I would do 10 here if the 10th wasn't a baby using the pak n play.   When everyone is trying to eat breakfast, it's pretty crazy -- one more person & I think we really would lose someone off the balcony!


----------



## Sandisw

As others mentioned, one of your party guests, if you break occupancy, won't have a KTTW card and therefore, can not go to EMH while in the park.

And, if the resort does find out, they will probably ask you to leave as you are violating the rules.

I don't think that I would chance this and book another room.


----------



## christa112

Lynne M said:


> * one member of your party will not be able to take advantage of Extra Magic Hours in the theme parks - resort IDs are checked before you board the rides, and one of you won't have a resort ID.*



Is this a new policy? We have been several times and have never been asked to show a resort ID during EMG, nor were we required to wear a bracelet. 

We are headed down in two weeks, I am just wondering because it seems like a hassel to grab your resort ID everytime you want to ride a ride.  My park tickets are usually at the bowels of my bag and I have to go digging to find them.


----------



## dburg30

christa112 said:


> Is this a new policy? We have been several times and have never been asked to show a resort ID during EMG, nor were we required to wear a bracelet.
> 
> We are headed down in two weeks, I am just wondering because it seems like a hassel to grab your resort ID everytime you want to ride a ride.  My park tickets are usually at the bowels of my bag and I have to go digging to find them.



For evening EMH's you are supposed to provide a valid KTTW card.  For AM ones you have to show it when entering.. 

Hassle, to some yes, to other not so much.  But that's how it's supposed to be handled.


----------



## fers31

christa112 said:


> Is this a new policy? We have been several times and have never been asked to show a resort ID during EMG, nor were we required to wear a bracelet.
> 
> We are headed down in two weeks, I am just wondering because it seems like a hassel to grab your resort ID everytime you want to ride a ride.  My park tickets are usually at the bowels of my bag and I have to go digging to find them.



This has always been the rules.  I've never NOT been asked to show my key or bracelet on ANY ride.  Not once.


----------



## Anal Annie

christa112 said:


> *Is this a new policy? We have been several times and have never been asked to show a resort ID during EMG, nor were we required to wear a bracelet.*
> 
> We are headed down in two weeks, I am just wondering because *it seems like a hassel to grab your resort ID everytime you want to ride a ride.*  My park tickets are usually at the bowels of my bag and I have to go digging to find them.



No more wrist bands for evening EMH's -that was the old way.  Not sure how you escaped those.  Last year they did away with that & implemented showing your resort cards to get on the rides - we have a Fast Pass holder on a lanyard that we use for this like we did when we are cruising.  Just hang it around your neck with your ID in it - no digging around.

OP - I would probably make the news for killing someone if I had 10 people with me in one unit!!  I couldn't live like that for one thing and for another I'd fret the whole time about being "caught".   If you don't have enough points for the extra studio how about the idea of getting 3 studios.  That may use less points in the end and everyone would fit.  That way everyone has their own space.


----------



## jodifla

fers31 said:


> This has always been the rules.  I've never NOT been asked to show my key or bracelet on ANY ride.  Not once.



  We were in August at Animal Kingdom. They wouldn't let you on the rides without showing them your room key.


----------



## Dean

dana b said:


> Has anyone ever stayed in a room with more people than Disney allows?
> We have a 2 bedroom at AKL Kidani that sleeps 9 people but we have 4 adults and 6 children (all over the age of 3).  I think we have enough room but Disney won't allow us to get 10 Magical Express tickets.  We were thinking of just getting a Mears shuttle for one of the adults since that will cost a lot less than getting an additional studio.  Has anyone else done that?  Are there any other suggestions??
> Thanks for your help!


IF it's not a value room (officially sleeps 9) I suspect they will allow it.  Put it back on them and notify them of the people and ages and see what they say.  If they say OK, you're set, if not, you could get another room or be dishonest.


----------



## LisaS

Dean said:


> IF it's not a value room (officially sleeps 9) I suspect they will allow it.


I think you meant to say that a Value 2BR officially sleeps eight. Since it doesn't have a sleeper chair the official occupancy numbers for the AKV Value rooms are 4/4/8 for the Value Studio, 1BR and 2BR rather than the 4/5/9 for the other booking categories at AKV.


----------



## Dean

LisaS said:


> I think you meant to say that a Value 2BR officially sleeps eight. Since it doesn't have a sleeper chair the official occupancy numbers for the AKV Value rooms are 4/4/8 for the Value Studio, 1BR and 2BR rather than the 4/5/9 for the other booking categories at AKV.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dmoore22

Anal Annie said:


> No more wrist bands for evening EMH's -that was the old way.  Not sure how you escaped those.  Last year they did away with that & implemented showing your resort cards to get on the rides - we have a Fast Pass holder on a lanyard that we use for this like we did when we are cruising.  Just hang it around your neck with your ID in it - no digging around.
> 
> Excellent! I did the same thing this Christmas. I made sure my resort card on top. They just waved me through. No shuffling through keys, passes, or fast passes.


----------



## emlutz23

Does anyone know if the dedicated 2-bedroom villa at Kidani Village sleeps 9?  I wasn't sure if the sleeper chair was in both one-bedrooms and the dedicated.  TIA!


----------



## DebbieB

emlutz23 said:


> Does anyone know if the dedicated 2-bedroom villa at Kidani Village sleeps 9?  I wasn't sure if the sleeper chair was in both one-bedrooms and the dedicated.  TIA!



All 1 & 2 bedrooms (and GV?) at Kidani have the sleeper chair.


----------



## emlutz23

DebbieB said:


> All 1 & 2 bedrooms (and GV?) at Kidani have the sleeper chair.



Thanks so much!


----------



## JeffPort

Does the occupancy limit policy for the new Grand Californian 2-bedroom units also allow for 9 persons + 1 infant (under 3)?


----------



## forgop

Member services said I couldn't stay in a value room with 5, even though one of the kids would be sleeping in a pack and play since he'd be just over 3 years old.  Anyone else ever stay there in a similar situation?


----------



## Disneycouple99

Limit on a value is 4 with one under 3.  I wouldn't want to try to sleep that many in a value room if it was me.


----------



## chalee94

forgop said:


> Anyone else ever stay there in a similar situation?



i've stayed in a value room and i agree completely with MS.  cramming 5 into a value room sounds like a bad idea even if they would let you do it...


----------



## forgop

Only 2 kids ages 5&7 would be in the studio while the 3 year old sleeps in the pack n play in our room.


----------



## LindaBabe

confused.  Are  you saying a value one bedroom?


----------



## Disneycouple99

I don't think you would have room to put the pack-n-play in the master bedroom.  I have read that the door from the bathroom hits the bed and the other side is almost to the window.  As long as you tell MS that you have a 3 year old, they will not book you in the value room.


----------



## LIFERBABE

Disneycouple99 said:


> As long as you tell MS that you have a 3 year old, they will not book you in the value room.



Agreed.  They will not book 5 in a studio unless 1 guest is under 3.  They are pretty strict with this in my experience.  The Value 1 bedrooms are only rated for 4 guests so the same rule would apply for a Value 1 bdrm.


----------



## Deb & Bill

The rule is under three and your child is already three.  So you don't get the "under three" exemption.  All of your children count towards occupancy and occupancy is four in the studio or value one bedroom.  You'd have to get the non-value one bedroom for all five of you to fit.


----------



## bumbershoot

Can anyone point me to a nice post where some brilliant person wrote it ALL out?

Each resort, each type of room, the exact number of people, including the under 3, etc?

If only I truly understood it, I'd rummage through the thread and do it, but I am sure I'd mess something up.

So perhaps someone has already done it, but it's hiding in this massive thread?

Sure would appreciate being pointed towards something like that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bumbershoot said:


> Can anyone point me to a nice post where some brilliant person wrote it ALL out?
> 
> Each resort, each type of room, the exact number of people, including the under 3, etc?
> 
> If only I truly understood it, I'd rummage through the thread and do it, but I am sure I'd mess something up.
> 
> So perhaps someone has already done it, but it's hiding in this massive thread?
> 
> Sure would appreciate being pointed towards something like that.



All the older resorts (plus the AKV Value rooms) - 4 - 4 - 8 -12 plus one under the age of three

BTL, VGC, AKV (non-value rooms) 4 - 5 - 9 - 12 plus one under the age of three.


----------



## bumbershoot

Deb & Bill said:


> All the older resorts (plus the AKV Value rooms) - 4 - 4 - 8 -12 plus one under the age of three
> 
> BTL, VGC, AKV (non-value rooms) 4 - 5 - 9 - 12 plus one under the age of three.



Well that was easy!  Thanks!


----------



## forgop

Disneycouple99 said:


> I don't think you would have room to put the pack-n-play in the master bedroom.  I have read that the door from the bathroom hits the bed and the other side is almost to the window.  As long as you tell MS that you have a 3 year old, they will not book you in the value room.



When we stayed in a standard 1BR at Kidani in December, we placed the PnP between the bed and the patio door in the master BR.  No issues at all.


----------



## Disneycouple99

forgop said:


> When we stayed in a standard 1BR at Kidani in December, we placed the PnP between the bed and the patio door in the master BR.  No issues at all.



But the value at Jambo is smaller than Kidani by 3 feet in length.


----------



## CrazyDuck

Why is the max occupancy of the Grand villas at AKV and GCH only 12?  Looking at the layouts it looks like they both have 5 beds and 2 pullouts.  Shouldn't the occupancy be set at 14 for these villas?


----------



## dianeschlicht

CrazyDuck said:


> Why is the max occupancy of the Grand villas at AKV and GCH only 12?  Looking at the layouts it looks like they both have 5 beds and 2 pullouts.  Shouldn't the occupancy be set at 14 for these villas?



Actually, the occupancy should be 13.  One of those pull outs is a single sleeper chair, not a sofa.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CrazyDuck said:


> Why is the max occupancy of the Grand villas at AKV and GCH only 12?  Looking at the layouts it looks like they both have 5 beds and 2 pullouts.  Shouldn't the occupancy be set at 14 for these villas?



But it's 12 because DVC said it was twelve.


----------



## Paulie656

I am hoping someone can help.....

Can we book three adults, two children (ages 4 and 2) and a 7 month old in a one bedroom at BLT?  I know DVC will typically allow and extra infant in the room, but I was not sure if they would let you bump the total to 6 in a one bedroom or 5 was the absolute max.

Thanks in advance for anyone who can help.


----------



## NJ Mets fan

Paulie656 said:


> I am hoping someone can help.....
> 
> Can we book three adults, two children (ages 4 and 2) and a 7 month old in a one bedroom at BLT?  I know DVC will typically allow and extra infant in the room, but I was not sure if they would let you bump the total to 6 in a one bedroom or 5 was the absolute max.
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who can help.



You are good since the BLT one bedrooms accomodate 5, you are also allowed one infant under 3 for the pack and play crib provided.


----------



## Deb & Bill

NJ Mets fan said:


> You are good since the BLT one bedrooms accomodate 5, you are also allowed one infant under 3 for the pack and play crib provided.



This is correct.  Even though you have two children under the age of three, one will count towards occupancy and one will not.  But since BLT does allow five plus one, you are good to go.


----------



## bangzoom6877

We're staying in a 1-bedroom at BWV this July.  It will be me, DH, and our 2 boys (ages 3 and 5).  My sister and nieces are going to be joining us for the first 4 nights of the trip, but staying at Pop Century.  We'd like to give my sister and her fiance a night out, just the 2 of them.  Do you think the 1-bedroom livingroom is large enough to have my nieces sleep over for one night, if my boys use their sleeping bags and my nieces sleep in the pull-out bed?  Also, are we allowed to do this?  I don't want to go against any Disney policies or get into trouble for letting them stay over a night, since 1-bedroom villas are supposed to be for only 4 people.  Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

bangzoom6877 said:


> We're staying in a 1-bedroom at BWV this July.  It will be me, DH, and our 2 boys (ages 3 and 5).  My sister and nieces are going to be joining us for the first 4 nights of the trip, but staying at Pop Century.  We'd like to give my sister and her fiance a night out, just the 2 of them.  Do you think the 1-bedroom livingroom is large enough to have my nieces sleep over for one night, if my boys use their sleeping bags and my nieces sleep in the pull-out bed?  Also, are we allowed to do this?  I don't want to go against any Disney policies or get into trouble for letting them stay over a night, since 1-bedroom villas are supposed to be for only 4 people.  Thanks!



All the guests in the villa must be registered.  If you attempt to register the girls, you will be over occupancy.


----------



## bangzoom6877

Deb & Bill said:


> All the guests in the villa must be registered.  If you attempt to register the girls, you will be over occupancy.



OK, thank you!  Glad I didn't offer it to my sister yet!  Now we can make plans accordingly.


----------



## 794FIERO

I know Saratoga holds 5 people in the 1 bedroom and beach club and boardwalk holds 4 .  My question,  if i call and try to book boardwalk having 5 people will they decline me?   I have 2 adults and 3 kids.  If  they decline me do I  just leave out one name and how will this affect the magical express reservations.  please help


----------



## Chuck S

Currently, member services is allowing 5 of any age to b booked in to one bedrooms, *except* at AKV value 1 bedrooms.  Other AKV 1 beds and BLT 1 beds will have a sleeper chair for the 5th person, and towels/linens.  All other resorts you'll need to bring a sleeping bag or air mattress, along with appropriate linens.


----------



## Deb & Bill

794FIERO said:


> I know Saratoga holds 5 people in the 1 bedroom and beach club and boardwalk holds 4 .  My question,  if i call and try to book boardwalk having 5 people will they decline me?   I have 2 adults and 3 kids.  If  they decline me do I  just leave out one name and how will this affect the magical express reservations.  please help



SSR only officially holds four plus one under the age of three in a one bedroom villa.  Only BLT and the AKV (non-Value villas) officially sleep five in the one bedroom villa.


----------



## aggiemullins

A friend of mine told me they heard that DVC is retrofitting the older one-bedrooms that "officially" sleep 4 to officially sleep 5 by adding the sleeper chairs found at AKL and BLT.  Can anyone else confirm?  I've got a family of five, so this would be a Godsend for us.  

I"ve been searching for 30 minutes and haven't found it yet, so I apologize if it's already been covered.

Thanks!


----------



## Deb & Bill

aggiemullins said:


> A friend of mine told me they heard that DVC is retrofitting the older one-bedrooms that "officially" sleep 4 to officially sleep 5 by adding the sleeper chairs found at AKL and BLT.  Can anyone else confirm?  I've got a family of five, so this would be a Godsend for us.
> 
> I"ve been searching for 30 minutes and haven't found it yet, so I apologize if it's already been covered.
> 
> Thanks!



Not quite.  Most of the older villas are too small to add the sleeper chair without replacing the furniture.  I've heard they do plan to add it at OKW, though.   And I'd bet the corridors are too long (meaning too many people to evacuate down the closest stairwell in a fire) so you already have the max occupancy by fire codes.


----------



## bookwormde

None of the DVC have any issues with fire code occupancy and evacuation by my reveiw. They all have at least 50% (and most 100+%) more capacity than is needed for even the currnet allowable occupancy.

bookwormde


----------



## JDsInRVC

Hi All,

We're new members about to take our first trip home next month!  Today we received the 2010 planner and as we were reviewing it we noticed that room capacity for 1BR suites at BCV and several of the "older" villa resorts is limited to 4 persons and a baby under 3.  We are currently a family of four with a baby on the way.  My wife and I were trying to think several years ahead and wondering if the room capacity rules will be strictly enforced.  When the kids are older, will we have to stay in a 2BR because we are a family of 5?  

By the way, the disboards crowd is amazing.  While we haven't posted much, we have been on the boards for quite some time and just want to say thanks for all the help from years past.


----------



## Deb & Bill

MS will allow you to make a reservation for five in a one bedroom villa at the older resorts that only sleep four.  But they will not provide the fifth bathtowel or any bedding.  They do not provide a rollaway or daybed.  

Since there are one bedroom villas that do sleep five, they could go back to the original rules for the older resorts. So you may want to plan on getting a two bedroom villa when your youngest turns 3 if you choose to stay at VWL, BCV and BWV.  OKW is supposed to get the sleeper chair when they do the renovations there.


----------



## dandave

The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!


----------



## dianeschlicht

dandave said:


> The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
> In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!



Good point.  Perhaps you could use that argument with an MS manager and see how far you get.  Frankly, I think 8 would be crowded to begin with even before adding the 2 infants.  The real problem is the bathrooms.  The only place I would even consider doing that is OKW where there is more space, but still there is the bathroom issue.  Frankly, I'm glad to see DVC is finally taking a firmer stand on occupancy.  Maybe it will help cut down on the excessive wear and tear the units seem to be experiencing lately.


----------



## 794FIERO

dandave said:


> The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
> In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!



take someone off your reservation,  how will they know who is in your room.  when you check in they only speak to one person as it is.


----------



## Dean

dandave said:


> The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
> In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!


While I see your point, this is the give an inch, take a mile situation.  They are giving you one over the official occupancy but you want 2.  I applaud MS for following the rules in place but do understand your predicament.  The sleep nine 2 BR unit would work for you if available.  



794FIERO said:


> take someone off your reservation,  how will they know who is in your room.  when you check in they only speak to one person as it is.


A dishonest person would take that approach.


----------



## bangzoom6877

794FIERO said:


> take someone off your reservation,  how will they know who is in your room.  when you check in they only speak to one person as it is.



I agree with the previous poster who said this would be a dishonest thing to do...also remember, if you do that then not all peope in your room would have a resort ID, and therefore not all people staying in that room would be able to take advantage of extra magic hours.  Something to think about before trying to work around the rules.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dandave said:


> The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
> In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!



Sorry, but I agree with Dean.  You are officially two over occupancy and they are allowing you to have one extra, but not two extra.

And I also agree with Diane that you will be extremely crowded in that two bedroom villa with your party.  Eating together, if you plan to do that, will be difficult.


----------



## CarolMN

bangzoom6877 said:


> I agree with the previous poster who said this would be a dishonest thing to do...also remember, if you do that then not all peope in your room would have a resort ID, and therefore not all people staying in that room would be able to take advantage of extra magic hours.  Something to think about before trying to work around the rules.


EMH is probably not a concern since children under 3 do not need a ticket or a room key.   However, everyone, including infants must be on the reservation to take advantage of the Magical Express service.

My advice would be to book a tree house villa at SSR or a 2 bedroom at AKV or BLT.  MS would  accept 9 plus an infant for those 2 bedroom villas.  Once the OKW rehab is complete (and the sleep chair added), an OKW 2 bedroom would also be an option.


----------



## dandave

Thanks for all the interesting replies! It's certainly not the end of the world, but I do not see the logic in the rule. If I book a one bedroom and a studio, then we are all legal. If we unlock the door between those two rooms, then we are destined for Disney Hell. 
It's really not worth the aggravation of worrying over. We are legal in the two SSR studios that I booked. I'm going to concentrate on spending time with my family at WDW.


----------



## bookwormde

Has anyone heard anything "official" about OKW? I am wondering if they are going to be treated like AKV, THV and BLT (9+1 under 3) with the extra living room sleep funiture or are they just going to be more practical for 9.

bookwormde


----------



## Dean

dandave said:


> Thanks for all the interesting replies! It's certainly not the end of the world, but I do not see the logic in the rule. If I book a one bedroom and a studio, then we are all legal. If we unlock the door between those two rooms, then we are destined for Disney Hell.
> It's really not worth the aggravation of worrying over. We are legal in the two SSR studios that I booked. I'm going to concentrate on spending time with my family at WDW.


You could get the separate components and ask (and hope) they are connected but no guarantee.  Or you could get a larger unit as noted that will accommodate the party.  I for one am hoping DVC starts actually enforcing the true occupancy.



> Has anyone heard anything "official" about OKW? I am wondering if they are going to be treated like AKV, THV and BLT (9+1 under 3) with the extra living room sleep funiture or are they just going to be more practical for 9.


I haven't but I doubt they'll raise the occupancy to 9 due to the bath access.  I'm not sure they can officially anyway without a change of the POS.


----------



## dandave

Dean said:


> I for one am hoping DVC starts actually enforcing the true occupancy.



I'd be as happy as a clam, if they did that too. I have no problem with rules, as long as they are consistent. As I pointed out however, the legal number of guests in a particular area or areas is not consistent. Changing the name of a one bedroom unit and a studio unit by calling it a 2 bedroom lock-out, should not in any way affect the number of guests allowed to occupy that space. It's simply absurd. I will not pretend that it makes sense, simply because Disney decided it should. 
Again, I am going to peacefully enjoy my vacation. Then, I will be selling my points just as soon as it's over.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dandave said:


> I'd be as happy as a clam, if they did that too. I have no problem with rules, as long as they are consistent. As I pointed out however, the legal number of guests in a particular area or areas is not consistent. Changing the name of a one bedroom unit and a studio unit by calling it a 2 bedroom lock-out, should not in any way affect the number of guests allowed to occupy that space. It's simply absurd. I will not pretend that it makes sense, simply because Disney decided it should.
> Again, I am going to peacefully enjoy my vacation. Then, I will be selling my points just as soon as it's over.



Technically, by all the paperwork filed by DVC and given to members when they buy, a two bedroom sleeps eight.  Only eight.  They allow one extra person under the age of three, even though that goes against the official occupancy of the villa. 

I'm sorry you didn't know that when you bought.


----------



## dandave

Deb and Bill, I'm clear on the official DVC rule. The rule simply does not make sense to me, in the situation I described. I need for rules to make sense, in order to support them. I'm funny that way. 
It's really not a big deal. I bought a small cash contract on the resale market for a good price. I'll get a nice vacation out of the contract, then get my money back.


----------



## Dean

dandave said:


> I'd be as happy as a clam, if they did that too. I have no problem with rules, as long as they are consistent. As I pointed out however, the legal number of guests in a particular area or areas is not consistent. Changing the name of a one bedroom unit and a studio unit by calling it a 2 bedroom lock-out, should not in any way affect the number of guests allowed to occupy that space. It's simply absurd. I will not pretend that it makes sense, simply because Disney decided it should.
> Again, I am going to peacefully enjoy my vacation. Then, I will be selling my points just as soon as it's over.


I see how you could feel that way but I look at it differently though technically you are correct as to what they will currently allow.  It is unusual for timeshares to allow AN overages, DVC gives some flexibility but only 1 over no matter what.  On one hand I could care less if someone had 8 people plus 2 infants in a pack n play, the problem is the next person wants 3 older kids, the next 4 teens and the next 20 spring breakers in a 2 BR.  The only way to have any control of this issue is to be strict on the occupancy.  Would you really be happy if tomorrow they started being very strict on occupancy?  I would but I know many wouldn't.  



dandave said:


> Deb and Bill, I'm clear on the official DVC rule. The rule simply does not make sense to me, in the situation I described. I need for rules to make sense, in order to support them. I'm funny that way.
> It's really not a big deal. I bought a small cash contract on the resale market for a good price. I'll get a nice vacation out of the contract, then get my money back.


The formal rules make a lot of sense.  The formal rule is 8 MAX in a 2 BR (or 9 for certain specific villas).  The occupancy is based on what a given unit will sleep with 2 to a bed (plus 1 for the twin pullout when applicable).  The problems arise when DVC doesn't follow the rules and allows ONE extra under 3, then someone else wants one extra no matter the age, etc.  

The reality is that the units are not really designed to have max occupancy routinely.  Not only is there an assumptions that the units will not all be maxed, but that assumption carries over to other resort areas including the pool, parking, bus transportation, etc.  In realty units are really geared for a lower sleeping capacity 8 in a 2 BR 4 in a 1 BR and 2 a studio.  Timeshares often give 2 occupancies, the max and the private sleeping capacity defined as 2 people in a bed for each private access to a Bath.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> The reality is that the units are not really designed to have max occupancy routinely.  Not only is there an assumptions that the units will not all be maxed, but that assumption carries over to other resort areas including the pool, parking, bus transportation, etc.  In realty units are really geared for a lower sleeping capacity 8 in a 2 BR 4 in a 1 BR and 2 a studio.  Timeshares often give 2 occupancies, the max and the private sleeping capacity defined as 2 people in a bed for each private access to a Bath.



Dean is absolutely correct, and in reality, if you look at exchanges, often the DVC 2 bedroom unit is not listed as sleeping 8, but as sleeping 6 to 8.  That's not DVC saying that, it's the exchange saying that.  I have even exchanged into properties that say "sleeps 6", but have had the ability to sleep 8 if you utilize pull outs etc.  

Frankly, we have only used the pull outs 2-3 times over the 13 years we have been DVC members.  If we are like the average owner, then there might not be so much wear and tear on the units.  

I know people are trying to make the most with the least and cram as many people in as they can, but in the long run, we all pay for it both out of pocket and out of value of experiences.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> Dean is absolutely correct, and in reality, if you look at exchanges, often the DVC 2 bedroom unit is not listed as sleeping 8, but as sleeping 6 to 8.  That's not DVC saying that, it's the exchange saying that.  I have even exchanged into properties that say "sleeps 6", but have had the ability to sleep 8 if you utilize pull outs etc.
> 
> Frankly, we have only used the pull outs 2-3 times over the 13 years we have been DVC members.  If we are like the average owner, then there might not be so much wear and tear on the units.
> 
> I know people are trying to make the most with the least and cram as many people in as they can, but in the long run, we all pay for it both out of pocket and out of value of experiences.


Actually with both RCI and II you can only exchange for the private sleeping capacity of a unit.  Thus if a given resort has multiple set ups for a given unit size, it's not possible to guarantee the larger unit size of a given option.  It is interesting to look back at the old II information for DVC as to unit sizes.  At one time they had like 6 different unit sizes/types for OKW and BWV online.


----------



## dandave

Dean said:


> The only way to have any control of this issue is to be strict on the occupancy.  Would you really be happy if tomorrow they started being very strict on occupancy?  I would but I know many wouldn't.



Honestly, I would have never expected Disney to allow two infants in a two bedroom lockoff, if an "extra" infant  were not allowed in both a studio and a one bedroom unit. I would have never even asked. 



Dean said:


> The formal rules make a lot of sense.  The formal rule is 8 MAX in a 2 BR (or 9 for certain specific villas).  The occupancy is based on what a given unit will sleep with 2 to a bed (plus 1 for the twin pullout when applicable).



Oy vey. If Disney decides to put a pull-out chair in the living area of a villa then, voila, it suddenly sleeps an extra guest! Disney didn't make the unit larger or add an extra bathroom. See, this makes no sense to me either. It's not worth getting all hot and bothered about, but it makes no sense. 

The rules are what they are. For the most part, they are logical. I'm not trying to fight the Disney system. I'm simply stating that I do not like the way Disney plays with occupancy limits.


----------



## Dean

dandave said:


> Oy vey. If Disney decides to put a pull-out chair in the living area of a villa then, voila, it suddenly sleeps an extra guest! Disney didn't make the unit larger or add an extra bathroom. See, this makes no sense to me either. It's not worth getting all hot and bothered about, but it makes no sense.
> 
> The rules are what they are. For the most part, they are logical. I'm not trying to fight the Disney system. I'm simply stating that I do not like the way Disney plays with occupancy limits.


I understand where you're coming from and in many ways it is illogical to allow 5 in each but only 9 when combined.  The occupancy is actually tied to the POS legally, one has to make a distinction between what the legal issues are and what the practical ones are, esp with DVC which has never been consistent.


----------



## Brian Noble

My understanding is that the formal occupancy of a studio is four people.  Likewise for a 1BR.  The formal occupancy of a 2BR is 8.  Unless I'm mistaken, nothing in any of the documents actually says "plus one infant under three"---that's a courtesy.  So, the "formal" occupancies do add up.  Where DVC gets into trouble is when they start making these courtesy exceptions.

For the most part, most other timeshares do not make these sorts of "plus an infant" exceptions.  But, I don't see DVC going in that direction anytime soon.  There is relatively little for Disney to gain in such a move, and it would antagonize too many members who were told of the routine exception on the sales floor and/or those who have become accustomed to the exception being granted as if it were a written policy.


----------



## BEASLYBOO

dianeschlicht said:


> I know people are trying to make the most with the least and cram as many people in as they can, but in the long run, we all pay for it both out of pocket and out of value of experiences.


I don't go on vacation to sleep in a suitcase, I bought DVC to be comfortable, which is why we always rent a 2br for the 5 or 6 of us who vacation together.  Yes, the 2br sleeps 8 but in reality if you aren't couples or very young children, that really doesn't work, my 13 year old son isn't sleeping in a bed with anybody much less his buddies. In a 1BR I bring a blow up mattress, we don't travel as couples.  On vacation I believe everyone is entitled to a good nights rest, not sleeping well after trucking through the parks all day doesn't make it easy to face the next rope drop.  The occupancy limit also helps keep the wear and tear on the furniture, walls etc. down. If everyone was allowed to cram in as many guest as they liked, can you imagine how much more maintenance and refurbs. would be needed.  I bought resale, so  no DVC pitch, I wonder if some of the Guides have ever alluded to more than the allowed occupancy to get the sale?


----------



## bangzoom6877

BEASLYBOO said:


> I don't go on vacation to sleep in a suitcase, I bought DVC to be comfortable, which is why we always rent a 2br for the 5 or 6 of us who vacation together.  Yes, the 2br sleeps 8 but in reality if you aren't couples or very young children, that really doesn't work, my 13 year old son isn't sleeping in a bed with anybody much less his buddies. In a 1BR I bring a blow up mattress, we don't travel as couples.  On vacation I believe everyone is entitled to a good nights rest, not sleeping well after trucking through the parks all day doesn't make it easy to face the next rope drop.  The occupancy limit also helps keep the wear and tear on the furniture, walls etc. down. If everyone was allowed to cram in as many guest as they liked, can you imagine how much more maintenance and refurbs. would be needed.  I bought resale, so  no DVC pitch, I wonder if some of the Guides have ever alluded to more than the allowed occupancy to get the sale?



ITA!  If wear and tear on the villas happened more frequently, they would need to do more re-furbs and therefore our maintenance fees would be much higher.  I can't see it being comfortable to cram in as many people as possible on vacation either.  We all need some space.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> I don't go on vacation to sleep in a suitcase, I bought DVC to be comfortable, which is why we always rent a 2br for the 5 or 6 of us who vacation together.  Yes, the 2br sleeps 8 but in reality if you aren't couples or very young children, that really doesn't work, my 13 year old son isn't sleeping in a bed with anybody much less his buddies. In a 1BR I bring a blow up mattress, we don't travel as couples.  On vacation I believe everyone is entitled to a good nights rest, not sleeping well after trucking through the parks all day doesn't make it easy to face the next rope drop.  The occupancy limit also helps keep the wear and tear on the furniture, walls etc. down. If everyone was allowed to cram in as many guest as they liked, can you imagine how much more maintenance and refurbs. would be needed.  I bought resale, so  no DVC pitch, I wonder if some of the Guides have ever alluded to more than the allowed occupancy to get the sale?



I heartily agree!  We get a 2 bedroom if we have more than 2 people.


----------



## mastersd

Hi,
How sticky is disney with the maximum occupancies? When we bought in to dvc we had 3 kids, but one was a baby.  Our sales person told us when we checked in we just didn't need to mention one person. She said as long as we were comfortable together it is ok.  So...we are going in August all 5 in a beach club studio villa. We are also hoping to stay at Carribean Beach for 5 days before we check in at the beach club.  It feels deceptive but we have stayed at POR 4 times--we want to try somewhere else. I appreciate all of your opinions and experiences.  By the way, the kids are 18, 11 and 5.
Thanks


----------



## CarolMN

mastersd said:


> Hi,
> How sticky is disney with the maximum occupancies? When we bought in to dvc we had 3 kids, but one was a baby.  Our sales person told us when we checked in we just didn't need to mention one person. She said as long as we were comfortable together it is ok.  So...we are going in August all 5 in a beach club studio villa. We are also hoping to stay at Carribean Beach for 5 days before we check in at the beach club.  It feels deceptive but we have stayed at POR 4 times--we want to try somewhere else. I appreciate all of your opinions and experiences.  By the way, the kids are 18, 11 and 5.
> Thanks


You will not be able to legally stay in a studio.  If you fail to mention teh 5th person and do it anyway, one of you will not be able to use Magical Express, get the Dining Plan or take advantage of Extra Magic Hours.  No bed checks are done, but if the resort gets a complaint (like too noisy), you could be asked to leave.  (Unlikely, but possible).

The 1 bedrooms at BLT and AKV (Kidani building) officially sleep 5 of any age.  There is a king bed in the bedroom, a queen sleep sofa and a twin size sleep chair in the living room.

The other DVC resort 1 bedrooms officially sleep 4 (plus an infant who gets a portable crib), but Member Services (not CRO / DRC, though) will allow reservations for 5 of any age in those 1  bedrooms.  However, DVC resorts do not provide cots, rollaways or extra bedding or towels for the 5th person  You'd be on your own for that.  Many families bring an aero bed or something similar for the 5th person.


----------



## Dean

mastersd said:


> Hi,
> How sticky is disney with the maximum occupancies? When we bought in to dvc we had 3 kids, but one was a baby.  Our sales person told us when we checked in we just didn't need to mention one person. She said as long as we were comfortable together it is ok.  So...we are going in August all 5 in a beach club studio villa. We are also hoping to stay at Carribean Beach for 5 days before we check in at the beach club.  It feels deceptive but we have stayed at POR 4 times--we want to try somewhere else. I appreciate all of your opinions and experiences.  By the way, the kids are 18, 11 and 5.
> Thanks


Your guide told you to lie about your group, nice.  DVC will allow 5 in that unit if one is under 3.


----------



## dianeschlicht

mastersd said:


> Hi,
> How sticky is disney with the maximum occupancies? When we bought in to dvc we had 3 kids, but one was a baby.  Our sales person told us when we checked in we just didn't need to mention one person. She said as long as we were comfortable together it is ok.  So...we are going in August all 5 in a beach club studio villa. We are also hoping to stay at Carribean Beach for 5 days before we check in at the beach club.  It feels deceptive but we have stayed at POR 4 times--we want to try somewhere else. I appreciate all of your opinions and experiences.  By the way, the kids are 18, 11 and 5.
> Thanks



And how do you plan to get that 5th one into the parks and on the rides for EMH???  ALL people (including children) must have a key with their name on for that.  Same goes for the swimming pools, and at BCV especially, you MUST have a room key to get a pool wrist band.  No key, no wrist band, no swimming.


----------



## cybertea201

I was Kinda going to do the same thing. I got 2 studios at BCV. I was bringing 9 people down. 4 in one room and 5 in another. What I was going to do was since my friends have a 2 yr old, I was going to put my brother with my friends family (on DVC's paper), but in actuality, he was going to stay with us. I have a Kid that JUST turns 3 at the time of stay.
BUT plans always change. I got my father to go down with us. So I booked one more studio at BCV and know I don't have to worry about going around the rules. phew!!

Have you tried to book at the Animal Kingdom DVC? They have 5 to a room I think.


----------



## LisaS

cybertea201 said:


> Have you tried to book at the Animal Kingdom DVC? They have 5 to a room I think.


The occupancy of the Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge 1BRs at AKV is officially five because they have a sleeper chair in addition to the sleeper sofa in the living area. The Value 1BRs and all Studios accommodate four people.


----------



## circhead

I had 5 full size people in a 1 bdrm at BWV, but I must admit that was before any of the resorts that officially take 5 in a 1 bdrm were built. MS noted the number on my reservation and let me know ahead of time that no additional bedding would be provided. No problem we just brought an air mattress. 

Better than using the number of points required for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## dzorn

dandave said:


> The more I think about my situation, the more upset I get. We are 4 adults, 4 juniors, and 2 infants. Why in the world am I not allowed to put all of us in a SSR 2 bedroom lock-off unit? The unit is available for all my nights, but member services says that we are one person too many by a baby!
> In a studio, we could have 4 plus a baby. In a one bedroom, we could have 4 plus a baby. That's 10 total. By combining the studio lock-off and the one bedroom unit, you get a 2 bedroom unit. But they won't let the 10 of us all stay in a 2 bedroom unit. I am quite disgusted. It's the same space with the exact same ages and number of people!



Then just book them separately. Problem solved.

Yes more points but also more wear and tear on the room.

Denise in MI


----------



## miprender

dianeschlicht said:


> And how do you plan to get that 5th one into the parks and on the rides for EMH???  .



Not that I am promoting lying, but for EMH we only needed to show one room id for our party.


----------



## djs030197




----------



## Sandisw

miprender said:


> Not that I am promoting lying, but for EMH we only needed to show one room id for our party.



Last time we were there (December), both my DD and I had to show the cast member our KTTW card when we went on the rides during the evenings and each one of us had to when we entered the park in the AM.

Not sure if they have changed since then or if it is simply a decision of the CM.


----------



## dianeschlicht

miprender said:


> Not that I am promoting lying, but for EMH we only needed to show one room id for our party.



That doesn't work for the rides though.  Any ride requires ALL people (including children) to have room IDs.  That's why they now have KTTW cards with each child's name on them.


----------



## 4boys4us

I would think that the babies involved in the extra occupancy would not be riding anyway...so they would not need a KTTW for extra magic.  I would book a 2 bedroom lockoff, and have them assign ID's according to the studio and the 1 bedroom.  If you ask to be entered into the system this way, MS shouldn't give you any trouble for it, and you can sleep at night.  They have booked others this way when a lockoff is booked and it is 2 separate families travelling under 1 DVC.


----------



## Deb & Bill

4boys4us said:


> I would think that the babies involved in the extra occupancy would not be riding anyway...so they would not need a KTTW for extra magic.  I would book a 2 bedroom lockoff, and have them assign ID's according to the studio and the 1 bedroom.  If you ask to be entered into the system this way, MS shouldn't give you any trouble for it, and you can sleep at night.  They have booked others this way when a lockoff is booked and it is 2 separate families travelling under 1 DVC.



A two bedroom lockoff at anything other than AKV and BLT will still only sleep eight plus one (but they may allow nine, but not nine plus one).  A lockoff two bedroom is still considered a two bedroom and you don't put certain people into parts of the villa.  If you book the one bedroom and studio separately, it could work, but there is no guarantee they will connect.


----------



## Moonstorm

I just booked our family of 5 in a 1 bedroom at SSR for October; my husband, me and our 3 kids, ages 3, 5 and 7. I was told the 5 of us can stay in a 1 bedroom but no extra bedding is provided. I know the 3 kids will sleep together so it's okay. What about the newer resorts, like BLT? The 1 bedrooms sleep 5, but do they allow 6?

I'm just curious about this!


*Family  Disney Vacations* 




​


----------



## Dean

Moonstorm said:


> I just booked our family of 5 in a 1 bedroom at SSR for October; my husband, me and our 3 kids, ages 3, 5 and 7. I was told the 5 of us can stay in a 1 bedroom but no extra bedding is provided. I know the 3 kids will sleep together so it's okay. What about the newer resorts, like BLT? The 1 bedrooms sleep 5, but do they allow 6?
> 
> I'm just curious about this!
> 
> 
> *Family  Disney Vacations*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


They have been routinely allowing 5 of any age in the sleep 4 1 BR units for some time.  I do not believe they have been allowing 6 of any age in the sleep 5 1 BR units, only 5 plus an infant under 3.  My understanding is they have been strict on this as they have the occupancy of the studio.  Likewise it's 9 for the 2 BR sleep 8 even if one is under 3.


----------



## Moonstorm

Dean said:


> They have been routinely allowing 5 of any age in the sleep 4 1 BR units for some time.  I do not believe they have been allowing 6 of any age in the sleep 5 1 BR units, only 5 plus an infant under 3.  My understanding is they have been strict on this as they have the occupancy of the studio.  Likewise it's 9 for the 2 BR sleep 8 even if one is under 3.



Ahh, gotcha! Guess it's time to buy more points! 



*Family  Disney Vacations* 




​


----------



## Ninnygunk

We are a family of 6 (me, my sister, 14, 11, 4 & 3 yr old).  We can easily fit in a room with a king bed (me, sister, 3 & 4 yr olds), queen sleeper sofa & sleeper chair (11 & 14 yr olds).  Will Disney let us do that?  We can't afford & don't need that rooms that fit 8 people.  Anyone managed this before?


----------



## vicki_c

I really don't know.  MS allowed 5 in a 1 BR studio that had an occupancy of 4, so now that the occupancy is 5 at BLT and AKV, you would *think* so, but I haven't seen anyone say that so far.


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Ninnygunk said:


> We are a family of 6 (me, my sister, 14, 11, 4 & 3 yr old).  We can easily fit in a room with a king bed (me, sister, 3 & 4 yr olds), queen sleeper sofa & sleeper chair (11 & 14 yr olds).  Will Disney let us do that?  We can't afford & don't need that rooms that fit 8 people.  Anyone managed this before?



No.  The only acceptable way for 6 in a 1BR is 5 + 1 infant in a pack-n-play.


----------



## Dean

Ninnygunk said:


> We are a family of 6 (me, my sister, 14, 11, 4 & 3 yr old).  We can easily fit in a room with a king bed (me, sister, 3 & 4 yr olds), queen sleeper sofa & sleeper chair (11 & 14 yr olds).  Will Disney let us do that?  We can't afford & don't need that rooms that fit 8 people.  Anyone managed this before?


My understanding is also no, that they are strict on the occupancy allowing only the Disney wide policy of one under 3 as an overage.  You can certainly call to ask as DVC is inconsistent on such matters.


----------



## bookwormde

Sorry, but 5 is the limit for a 1 br except for AKV (except values) and BLT if one is under 3 in which case it is 6. The good news is that it is not that many more points (typically about 25% more) to go from a 1br to a 2 br.

bookwormde


----------



## stallard5andbuds

our youngest is turning three by our next trip...
Is there a studio at any of the DVC hotels that can accommodate a family of five..I heard BWV may have this option..

Thanks


----------



## Disneypubgal

Studios hold four and a child 3 and under....  there are some thay may have a "day bed" which is really just a bench... not sure if you can register 5 or not... need to check with MS... But 5 in a studio is really tight!!


----------



## 5forDiz

Studio units:  4 persons and 1 child UNDER 3 is permitted.

1 bedroom villas at SSR, OKW, BCV, BWV, VWL & AKV Value sleep 4 and 1 child under 3 is permitted as well but DVC has been allowing a TOTAL of 5 in 1 bedroom villas & if so then a fifth person aged 3 or up could be accommodated along with 4 others but there aren't rollaways so an airmattress with sheets, etc. would need to be brought by you.   Non-value 1 bedroom villas at AKV and 1 bedroom villas at BLT do sleep 5 (king bed, living room pullout that sleeps 2 and pullout chair that sleep 1).


----------



## littlestar

Since Boardwalk Villa's remodel, I don't even know that they have any of those little benches left in any of the studios and I haven't heard anything about it in years, so it's probably a thing of the past.

If you don't want to book a DVC one bedroom or a Disney deluxe resort that sleeps five, I'd probably book a moderate resort through Disney if I were you at Port Orleans Riverside in the Alligator Bayou section. It has rooms that sleep five - they have a trundle bed that pulls out.


----------



## Deb & Bill

stallard5andbuds said:


> our youngest is turning three by our next trip...
> Is there a studio at any of the DVC hotels that can accommodate a family of five..I heard BWV may have this option...
> Thanks



There are none.


----------



## dis2cruise

I could have up to 5 adults plus one baby under 3  in the room.  We are going next april 2011 and I do remember hearing they are doing the villa's over, did dvc/okw change the number of people allowed in the villa's??


----------



## melk

I am pretty sure they are adding a sleeper chair to the 1-br's at OKW.


----------



## magicaldisney

Are you looking at a studio or a 1 bedroom?


----------



## dianeschlicht

Yes, the OKW 1 bedrooms are getting the twin sleeper chair.  There will now be bedding for 5 adults plus a child under 3.


----------



## dis2cruise

Thanks this will be great!!


----------



## dis2cruise

HHI one bedroom do they fit 4 or 5 people??


----------



## jekjones1558

Sounds like the plans are to have the rehab complete by April.  That is a lot of renovating to be done in a relatively short time!


----------



## Duchie

Wow - this is great news.  Since the OKW units are bigger, it makes total sense to me that they would do this.  And since we have 5 and OKW is our home resort, it's really great news for us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm also glad because I think the OKW 1 bedrooms are roomy enough to accomodate them.  

We've never stayed in a VB 1 bedroom, but they will also have the sleeper chair for our DGC's family.  Is that 1 bedroom comparable in size?  Does anyone know?

Bobbi


----------



## Sandisw

dis2cruise said:


> HHI one bedroom do they fit 4 or 5 people??



They sleep 4.


----------



## 5forDiz

dis2cruise said:


> HHI one bedroom do they fit 4 or 5 people??




HHI 1 bedroom villas :  4 plus 1 child under 3 yrs. so 5 only if one of 5 guests is less than 3yr

No sleeper chair but who knows, maybe someday since those have been added at VB and will soon be at OKW.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jekjones1558 said:


> Sounds like the plans are to have the rehab complete by April.  That is a lot of renovating to be done in a relatively short time!



I know, and it looks to me like it might be tough to do all that in such a short time!  I just wish they would be replacing the cabinets.


----------



## Disney*All-Stars*

I booked 6 days at OKW---4 day ressie with AP discount and 2 day ressie with DVC points.  I am adding Dining Plan to both reservations.  This is my problem:  DVC said it's OK to have 5 people (4 adults, 1 child) in the room and have added 5 people to the Dining Plan.  The funny thing is Disney Vacation planners said that this room can only have 4 people and we can only get the Dining Plan for 4 people even though these two ressies are going to be joined together so that we do not have to move to another room.  Has anyone dealt with something like this?  If so, what did you do?  Any suggestions please as to how to work this out.


----------



## vicki_c

That is correct.  DVC points stays - you can have 5 in a 1 BR (and probably also cash stays booked through Member Services, I'm guessing).

For cash stays booked through Disney Travel, you cannot - the occupancy limit is 4 except for BLT and AKV that have the sleeper chairs.


----------



## Dean

Disney*All-Stars* said:


> I booked 6 days at OKW---4 day ressie with AP discount and 2 day ressie with DVC points.  I am adding Dining Plan to both reservations.  This is my problem:  DVC said it's OK to have 5 people (4 adults, 1 child) in the room and have added 5 people to the Dining Plan.  The funny thing is Disney Vacation planners said that this room can only have 4 people and we can only get the Dining Plan for 4 people even though these two ressies are going to be joined together so that we do not have to move to another room.  Has anyone dealt with something like this?  If so, what did you do?  Any suggestions please as to how to work this out.


And you cannot link them together so there is still a chance you might have to move.  If you have near HH for your points stay, it's even more likely you'd have to move.


----------



## Sandisw

Disney*All-Stars* said:


> I booked 6 days at OKW---4 day ressie with AP discount and 2 day ressie with DVC points.  I am adding Dining Plan to both reservations.  This is my problem:  DVC said it's OK to have 5 people (4 adults, 1 child) in the room and have added 5 people to the Dining Plan.  The funny thing is Disney Vacation planners said that this room can only have 4 people and we can only get the Dining Plan for 4 people even though these two ressies are going to be joined together so that we do not have to move to another room.  Has anyone dealt with something like this?  If so, what did you do?  Any suggestions please as to how to work this out.



That is correct.  And, if your AP days are first, that 5th person will also not be able to be on the reservation, won't be able to use ME (if you are) and won't be eligible for EMH since he/she won't have a KTTW card.

You may want to call MS and see if you can book those same nights cash using the DVC discount.  Granted, it is probably not as good as the AP rate, but at least the reservations can be linked.

As PP mentioned, cash reservations through Disney and points can not be linked.  You have to check out and back in and many times, members have been told they have to change rooms.

Good luck!


----------



## Candy Orlando

When you look at my video you will see the new sleeper chair in the livingroom at OKW.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Candy Orlando said:


> When you look at my video you will see the new sleeper chair in the livingroom at OKW.



And it is an ugly elephant in the living room, too.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> And it is an ugly elephant in the living room, too.



Boy, do I agree with that assessment!  I want our pretty easy chair and ottoman back!


----------



## 5forDiz

Deb & Bill said:


> And it is an ugly elephant in the living room, too.





dianeschlicht said:


> Boy, do I agree with that assessment!  I want our pretty easy chair and ottoman back!




I still cannot believe that the persons in charge of purchasing took a look

at that hideous sleeper chair and said yep this fits with OKW look. 

Really hope it wasn't chosen by interior decorators because if so

they need to get another career.


----------



## Deb & Bill

5forDiz said:


> I still cannot believe that the persons in charge of purchasing took a look
> 
> at that hideous sleeper chair and said yep this fits with OKW look.
> 
> Really hope it wasn't chosen by interior decorators because if so
> 
> they need to get another career.



I'd bet it was more like "how can we get those long time OKW members who bought it at $50 a point to sell their holdings so we resell them to the members who want to put five in a one bedroom at a way higher price?   Yah, let's make the pretty villas really ugly."


----------



## 5forDiz

Deb & Bill said:


> I'd bet it was more like "how can we get those long time OKW members who bought it at $50 a point to sell their holdings so we resell them to the members who want to put five in a one bedroom at a way higher price?   Yah, let's make the pretty villas really ugly."




Deb I think you may have hit the nail on the head !


----------



## dianeschlicht

I just hope they "listen" to us OKW owners when we tell them how ugly it is!


----------



## sleeping beauty 1

Disneypubgal said:


> Studios hold four and a child 3 and under....  there are some thay may have a "day bed" which is really just a bench... not sure if you can register 5 or not... need to check with MS... But 5 in a studio is really tight!!



Yes, this is true.  A few years back we stayed at BWV -- we had 5 in the room, but one was just 3 years old.  He did sleep on that little bench in the studio without really any issues.  At that time they told me that was the only studio on property that we could put 5 in a room or I would have to book a 1-bed.

It wasn't too tight (we are in the parks most of the time) -- we handled it.  The biggest inconvenience was the laundry!


----------



## sleeping beauty 1

bookwormde said:


> Sorry, but 5 is the limit for a 1 br except for AKV (except values) and BLT if one is under 3 in which case it is 6. The good news is that it is not that many more points (typically about 25% more) to go from a 1br to a 2 br.
> 
> bookwormde



I was just told a couple of weeks ago that 5 ARE allowed in the AKV values as long as one is 5 or under (not 3).


----------



## Shadeaux

Deb & Bill said:


> And it is an ugly elephant in the living room, too.



What really stinks is our dues are paying for that ugly chair and the extra linens it will require. I hope it's extremely comfortable (as a chair) to make up for its looks! The old chair and ottoman were a great place to sit and read.


----------



## Dean

sleeping beauty 1 said:


> Yes, this is true.  A few years back we stayed at BWV -- we had 5 in the room, but one was just 3 years old.  He did sleep on that little bench in the studio without really any issues.  At that time they told me that was the only studio on property that we could put 5 in a room or I would have to book a 1-bed.
> 
> It wasn't too tight (we are in the parks most of the time) -- we handled it.  The biggest inconvenience was the laundry!



When that studio was a booking type and you could know you were getting it, they would allow 5 in a studio for that unit.  Actually until a few years ago they routinely did not enforce occupancy at all.  They started cracking down in general at the same time that the 5 in a 1 BR became a semi official option.


----------



## Deb & Bill

sleeping beauty 1 said:


> I was just told a couple of weeks ago that 5 ARE allowed in the AKV values as long as one is 5 or under (not 3).



Nope, that is incorrect.  The AKV Value villas (one bedrooms) only sleep four plus one under the age of three.  Whoever told you  one is five or under was incorrect.


----------



## sleeping beauty 1

Deb & Bill said:


> Nope, that is incorrect.  The AKV Value villas (one bedrooms) only sleep four plus one under the age of three.  Whoever told you  one is five or under was incorrect.



I heard it two different ways -- directly from a registration check-in person at AKV and MS. Both stated as long as the 5th person was 5 or under you could stay in that room.


----------



## dianeschlicht

sleeping beauty 1 said:


> I heard it two different ways -- directly from a registration check-in person at AKV and MS. Both stated as long as the 5th person was 5 or under you could stay in that room.



That has NEVER been the case in the 13+ years we have been members.


----------



## Deb & Bill

dianeschlicht said:


> That has NEVER been the case in the 13+ years we have been members.



I agree.  And I have never heard anything about a 5 yr old in any villa, room, lodging at WDW.  It's always under the age of three.


----------



## sleeping beauty 1

Deb & Bill said:


> I agree.  And I have never heard anything about a 5 yr old in any villa, room, lodging at WDW.  It's always under the age of three.



I overheard a conversation which that was stated next to me at check-in and just asked the gentleman that was handling my registration -- he stated that as long as the 5th person was to be 5 or under they could check into the room.  He also said that most people just do not bother to register extra people in rooms so it is the honest people that have issues.  

I had always heard 3 and under previously as well, but between MS and the two at check-in stating the 5 and under that could now be the case??


----------



## Chuck S

sleeping beauty 1 said:


> I had always heard 3 and under previously as well, but between MS and the two at check-in stating the 5 and under that could now be the case??



It is extremely unlikely the rules have changed, considering Disney requires anyone 3 or older to have a park ticket and be on the DDP if purchased for the room.  And that a 5 year old would be way to large to fit in the pack n play.


----------



## Dean

sleeping beauty 1 said:


> I overheard a conversation which that was stated next to me at check-in and just asked the gentleman that was handling my registration -- he stated that as long as the 5th person was to be 5 or under they could check into the room.  He also said that most people just do not bother to register extra people in rooms so it is the honest people that have issues.
> 
> I had always heard 3 and under previously as well, but between MS and the two at check-in stating the 5 and under that could now be the case??


Incorrect info with CM is not uncommon.  Sounds like someone who was ill informed.  Unfortunately bad inf tends to get spread from one CM to another.


----------



## bellazachmom

I apologize if this has already been addressed in this thread.

Is there any indication that BCV could be getting the sleeping chair?

My girlfriend and I are traveling with 3 of our 4 kiddos, ages 7,7 and 5, and were wondering if a 1BR would work for us.

As a family we always get the 2BR so this has never been an issue before. This is a bit after-thought for our 2011 travel plans so every point counts!

Thanks!


----------



## tjkraz

bellazachmom said:


> I apologize if this has already been addressed in this thread.
> 
> Is there any indication that BCV could be getting the sleeping chair?
> 
> My girlfriend and I are traveling with 3 of our 4 kiddos, ages 7,7 and 5, and were wondering if a 1BR would work for us.
> 
> As a family we always get the 2BR so this has never been an issue before. This is a bit after-thought for our 2011 travel plans so every point counts!
> 
> Thanks!



Doubt it.  BCV, BWV, SSR and VWL all have the same general layout and there does not appear to be enough space in the living room for a queen sofabed and twin chair to sit side-by-side.  BWV received a refurb in '09-'10 and the sleeper chairs were not added.  I think that pretty much seals the deal for other resorts with the same layout.


----------



## bellazachmom

Thanks for the quick reply!

I kinda figured that would be the case, but thought I would ask.

Thanks!


----------



## bookwormde

BCV is way to small for a sleaping chair (can you tell I am spoiled by OKW and Kidani)

bookwormde


----------



## rentayenta

Just got off the phone with MS and was told you can put 5 people in any one bedroom but you won't get any extra bedding or towels. I did not know this. She said AKV Jambo, Kidani, and BLT are set up for 5 but you can legally put 5 people in any of them. Just thought I would share.  I am sure this exciting info will get lost in a nearly 6 year old thread.


----------



## dianeschlicht

rentayenta said:


> Just got off the phone with MS and was told you can put 5 people in any one bedroom but you won't get any extra bedding or towels. I did not know this. She said AKV Jambo, Kidani, and BLT are set up for 5 but you can legally put 5 people in any of them. Just thought I would share.  I am sure this exciting info will get lost in a nearly 6 year old thread.



I'm surprised you didn't know this from reading this board.  It's been that way for quite a few years now.


----------



## rentayenta

dianeschlicht said:


> I'm surprised you didn't know this from reading this board.  It's been that way for quite a few years now.





I _know!_ I have some much info rattling around but it seemed new when I called.  I am on planning overload. I am super happy about this.


----------



## Deb & Bill

rentayenta said:


> Just got off the phone with MS and was told you can put 5 people in any one bedroom but you won't get any extra bedding or towels. I did not know this. She said AKV Jambo, Kidani, and BLT are set up for 5 but you can legally put 5 people in any of them. Just thought I would share.  I am sure this exciting info will get lost in a nearly 6 year old thread.



Not quite.  You still can't put five in a value one bedroom at Jambo House.  That one is rather strict.  

If your kids can sleep together in one bed, you'll be okay.  But if they can't you need an Aerobed or sleeping bag and your own sheets, blankets and pillows.  Plus you'll need the extra towel for the fifth person.  You could get the $6 extra towel pack to cover that need.


----------



## rentayenta

Deb & Bill said:


> Not quite.  You still can't put five in a value one bedroom at Jambo House.  That one is rather strict.
> 
> If your kids can sleep together in one bed, you'll be okay.  But if they can't you need an Aerobed or sleeping bag and your own sheets, blankets and pillows.  Plus you'll need the extra towel for the fifth person.  You could get the $6 extra towel pack to cover that need.




Sorry if my last post came across as sarcastic- I truly didn't mean it that way.  I was only relaying that the CM said all one bedrooms even after I triple checked.  for the towel idea.


----------



## Deb & Bill

rentayenta said:


> Sorry if my last post came across as sarcastic- I truly didn't mean it that way.  I was only relaying that the CM said all one bedrooms even after I triple checked.  for the towel idea.



The value one bedroom villas at AKV is the exception to the rule.  There is no sleeper chair in those because it isn't big enough for one.  So they say, no to the fifth person in those one bedrooms.

I was wondering what happened to your post.  You edited it very quickly after posting it.  I got the original in an email message.


----------



## Chuck S

rentayenta said:


> Sorry if my last post came across as sarcastic- I truly didn't mean it that way.  I was only relaying that the CM said all one bedrooms even after I triple checked.  for the towel idea.





Deb & Bill said:


> The value one bedroom villas at AKV is the exception to the rule.  There is no sleeper chair in those because it isn't big enough for one.  So they say, no to the fifth person in those one bedrooms.
> 
> I was wondering what happened to your post.  You edited it very quickly after posting it.  I got the original in an email message.



Actually, my bad.  I removed it for a violation of Disney/DVC policy suggestion, and did not express the reason clearly to the poster in my initial contact with her.  I sent a supplemental PM


----------



## rentayenta

Chuck S said:


> Actually, my bad.  I removed it for a violation of Disney/DVC policy suggestion, and did not express the reason clearly to the poster in my initial contact with her.  I sent a supplemental PM




It's all good. I am just glad I didn't upset Deb & Bill.


----------



## crisi

rentayenta said:


> I _know!_ I have some much info rattling around but it seemed new when I called.  I am on planning overload. I am super happy about this.



Remember that all the paperwork for the "not five" one bedrooms says four.  Disney COULD suddenly decide to enforce that four.  I think the risk is low, but I would have never thought they'd do away with valet parking with no notice either.


----------



## rentayenta

crisi said:


> Remember that all the paperwork for the "not five" one bedrooms says four.  Disney COULD suddenly decide to enforce that four.  I think the risk is low, but I would have never thought they'd do away with valet parking with no notice either.





I suppose they could but as long as I can fit 5 in a one bedroom when I make my reservation in January- it's all good. I imagine after next December's trip we'll have to start getting 2 bedroom based on the ages/size of the kids.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I have not read through the entire thread.  I am interested to know how many can occupy a 2 bedroom.  Has it changed to 9 at all properties??? 

Thanks


----------



## Chuck S

MOM POPPINS said:


> I have not read through the entire thread.  I am interested to know how many can occupy a 2 bedroom.  Has it changed to 9 at all properties???
> 
> Thanks



I think so, except for AKV Value class units.  Remember, though, that only AKV, BLT, Vero and renovated OKW units will have the sleeper chair.  OKW renovations are scheduled for completion by Spring 2011.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Chuck S said:


> I think so, except for AKV Value class units.  Remember, though, that only AKV, BLT, Vero and renovated OKW units will have the sleeper chair.  OKW renovations are scheduled for completion by Spring 2011.



And that means that VWL, BWV, BCV and SSR won't have the extra sleeper chair. You'll have to provide the towels and bedding for the ninth person.  And if you reserve through DRC, they won't let you have nine in these villas either.


----------



## TosaTrio

MOM POPPINS said:


> I have not read through the entire thread.  I am interested to know how many can occupy a 2 bedroom.  Has it changed to 9 at all properties???
> 
> Thanks



I am wondering the same thing...Is 9 now ok for 2 BR?  We have 11 of us with a 2BR and Studio.  I would prefer my dd (5) with us on an air mattress rather than in the studio with grandma, and grandma would prefer the studio for her own space fromthe 5 grandkids!


----------



## RescueRanger

TosaTrio said:


> I am wondering the same thing...Is 9 now ok for 2 BR?  We have 11 of us with a 2BR and Studio.  I would prefer my dd (5) with us on an air mattress rather than in the studio with grandma, and grandma would prefer the studio for her own space fromthe 5 grandkids!




Your daughter can sleep in the 2br with you.  You don't have to go by the names listed on the ressies.  People listed in the 2br can sleep in the studio or people listed in the studio can sleep in the 2br.


----------



## Dean

TosaTrio said:


> I am wondering the same thing...Is 9 now ok for 2 BR?  We have 11 of us with a 2BR and Studio.  I would prefer my dd (5) with us on an air mattress rather than in the studio with grandma, and grandma would prefer the studio for her own space fromthe 5 grandkids!


Technically and practically people should be listed in the room they are staying in.  However, if you are within occupancy and not on the dining plan, some flexibility is OK.  They will currently allow 9 in a 2 BR regardless of age but not 9 plus an infant.


----------



## TosaTrio

Dean said:


> Technically and practically people should be listed in the room they are staying in.  However, if you are within occupancy and not on the dining plan, some flexibility is OK.  They will currently allow 9 in a 2 BR regardless of age but not 9 plus an infant.



Thanks!  I am glad to know I can put 9 names in the room with Disney with no worries!


----------



## Dean

TosaTrio said:


> Thanks!  I am glad to know I can put 9 names in the room with Disney with no worries!


The only exception is AKV value.  Of course they could decide to enforce the technical occupancy limits but I doubt they will anytime soon.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

How many guests can check into a BLT 1BR, and how many can check into a BLT 2 BR? Thanks.


----------



## Sandisw

1 bedrooms sleep 5 plus one guest under 3.  2 bedrooms sleep 9, plus one guest under 3.


----------



## js

Does a child that is under 3 count as a "person" in the THVs?
I am trying to see if we can all fit according to the rules.
Thank you.


----------



## erionm

The first child under 3 doesn't count towards the occupany limit.


----------



## Deb & Bill

That's correct.  If you have more than one child under the age of three, only one will not count toward occupancy.  The rest will count.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Sandisw said:


> 1 bedrooms sleep 5 plus one guest under 3.  2 bedrooms sleep 9, plus one guest under 3.



How do 9 fit in a 
blt 2br?


----------



## Brian Noble

BLT has the single sleeper chair, bringing official occupancy to 9.


----------



## Sandisw

pinnocchiosdad said:


> How do 9 fit in a
> blt 2br?



2 in the master bedroom, 4 in the 2nd bedroom, and 3 in the living room on the pull out couch and the sleeper chair.


----------



## js

erionm said:


> The first child under 3 doesn't count towards the occupany limit.



Thank you very much. So, if we technically have 10 people but one is under 3 THEN I really have 9 people correct? LOL

ALSO, if we want to use ME from airport to SSR, it will not be a problem for all 10 since the 10th person is under 3, is this also correct?


Thanks.


----------



## florep1

Does anyone know if the 1BRs at Aulani will sleep 5?  How many Baths?  Thanks.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

So I am REALLY confused.  I am trying to get 5 in one room without a one bedroom.  I couldn't find a DVC resort that sleeps 5 in a studio, but when I go to make a cash ressie, Beach Club comes up and so does Yacht Club and Boardwalk.  2 queens and a daybed?

I would love to rent points to stay in one of those studios, is it possible?


----------



## Deb & Bill

bunkkinsmom said:


> So I am REALLY confused.  I am trying to get 5 in one room without a one bedroom.  I couldn't find a DVC resort that sleeps 5 in a studio, but when I go to make a cash ressie, Beach Club comes up and so does Yacht Club and Boardwalk.  2 queens and a daybed?
> 
> I would love to rent points to stay in one of those studios, is it possible?



Studios only sleep four. You can't have five in a studio unless the fifth one is under the age of three. 

If you have five aged three or older, you have to go with a one bedroom.  And not all one bedroom villas have sleeping spaces for five.  Several only have spaces for four - BWV, VWL, BCV, SSR.


----------



## rlovew

bunkkinsmom said:


> So I am REALLY confused.  I am trying to get 5 in one room without a one bedroom.  I couldn't find a DVC resort that sleeps 5 in a studio, but when I go to make a cash ressie, Beach Club comes up and so does Yacht Club and Boardwalk.  2 queens and a daybed?
> 
> I would love to rent points to stay in one of those studios, is it possible?



Those aren't studios they are regular hotel rooms in those resorts.


----------



## Dean

Sandisw said:


> 1 bedrooms sleep 5 plus one guest under 3.  2 bedrooms sleep 9, plus one guest under 3.


That's only true for resorts with a true occupancy of 5 or 9, not all DVC resorts.  For the rest, the under 3 is #5 or 9.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

So, I am clear that you cannot fit 5 in a AKV Value One Bedroom?


----------



## Deb & Bill

bunkkinsmom said:


> So, I am clear that you cannot fit 5 in a AKV Value One Bedroom?



A value one bedroom only sleeps four.  No sleeper chair.  The room isn't big enough.  You'll need a standard or savanna one bedroom to sleep five.


----------



## pditullio

Still only Kidani and BLT, or anywhere else now as well?

How about at OKW now in the renovated rooms?


----------



## pditullio

pditullio said:


> Still only Kidani and BLT, or anywhere else now as well?
> 
> How about at OKW now in the renovated rooms?



Thank you for pointing me to this thread, but...

I am not trying to squeeze 5 into a studio or anything. I only wanted to know if the recent renovations (OKW, BWV, as examples) where sleeper chairs have been added, have made capacity options different than what is reflected on my  2011 point charts.

The point charts show only these 2 resorts as having a capacity of 5 in a 1Br. Is that unchanged?


----------



## DenLo

pditullio said:


> Thank you for pointing me to this thread, but...
> 
> I am not trying to squeeze 5 into a studio or anything. I only wanted to know if the recent renovations (OKW, BWV, as examples) where sleeper chairs have been added, have made capacity options different than what is reflected on my  2011 point charts.
> 
> The point charts show only these 2 resorts as having a capacity of 5 in a 1Br. Is that unchanged?



Although the point charts have not changed as yet, OKW is currently undergoing remodeling.  Part of the remodel is adding pull out chair in the 1 BR's living room.  By adding the chair OKW will allow five guests over the age of 3 in a 1BR.  So OKW, AKV (except value villas), and BLT's 1BRs all sleep five.


----------



## Dean

DenLo said:


> Although the point charts have not changed as yet, OKW is currently undergoing remodeling.  Part of the remodel is adding pull out chair in the 1 BR's living room.  By adding the chair OKW will allow five guests over the age of 3 in a 1BR.  So OKW, AKV (except value villas), and BLT's 1BRs all sleep five.


There's more than just space and beds.  I think they'd have to make POS changes to allow this.  They could do it easily though since it would be adding options, not taking them away.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Am I missing something... I thought you could put 5 in ALL 1 bedrooms and 9 in ALL 2 bedrooms... unless you are speaking of where you could physically put someone to sleep without having to bring an air mattress.


----------



## castleri

pditullio said:


> Thank you for pointing me to this thread, but...
> 
> I am not trying to squeeze 5 into a studio or anything. I only wanted to know if the recent renovations (OKW, BWV, as examples) where sleeper chairs have been added, have made capacity options different than what is reflected on my  2011 point charts.
> 
> The point charts show only these 2 resorts as having a capacity of 5 in a 1Br. Is that unchanged?



Just stayed in 1 BR at BW and there was no sleeper chair in that villa so don't count on that one.


----------



## bookwormde

DVC allows 5 in all 1br except AKV values. For the ones officially listed as 5 you can add a 1 child under 3 to bring the occupancy to 6.

POS is just a statement of the rules of the timeshare at the time of the sale offering. With a few limited exceptions, DVC can change those rules per FL timeshare law as long as it is in the best interests fo the majority of the memebers. If they are not advertising a resort for sale they do not have to amend the POS to reflect currnet practices.

bookwormde


----------



## Dean

bookwormde said:


> POS is just a statement of the rules of the timeshare at the time of the sale offering. With a few limited exceptions, DVC can change those rules per FL timeshare law as long as it is in the best interests fo the majority of the memebers. If they are not advertising a resort for sale they do not have to amend the POS to reflect currnet practices.
> 
> bookwormde


That's not my understanding.  If they are in violation of the rules as recorded in the POS, rules and regs, etc; they will need to amend them to be in compliance.  Their risk is likely small if they are giving additional options but more if they are taking them away.  Giving the voting representative setup, it's easy as long as the change does not take away from the membership as a whole.  If it does, it depends on the given area as to their options.  Pertinent to this area I feel they could add to occupancy (change the rules) themselves by the legal rep but it'd take a vote of the membership to reduce it.  One thing to note for those looking to exchange in, DVC is more strict in this area than they are directly with members.


----------



## Melmarie622

Will disney ever allow you to have 10 people in a 2 bdrm suite that sleeps 9?  We are thinking of  renting a 2 bdrm and now my mom may want to come also. Would we be allowed to add her on so she can have ME and dining plan too? Thanks


----------



## vicki_c

There is a dedicated thread for occupancy questions at the top of the boards somewhere.  The answer is no, AFAIK, unless one occupant is under 3 years of age (but check the thread).

It is here:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569


----------



## dianeschlicht

Melmarie622 said:


> Will disney ever allow you to have 10 people in a 2 bdrm suite that sleeps 9?  We are currently renting a 2 bdrm and now my mom wants to come also. Would we be allowed to add her on so she can have ME and dining plan too? Thanks



NO!  You will need a Grand villa for 10, and even that will be crowded.  I really feel the sleeping capacity has been challenged with the addition of sleeper chairs and pullout sofas.  In a 2 bedroom villa, you will usually get (with some exceptions) 1 king bed and 2 queen beds.  Beyond that, the other 3 guests are getting either a pull out sofa or a pull out chair.  That means potentially 6 people (2 to a bed) get "real" beds, and 3 people get to share the pull outs.  I'm not sure where you would put a 10th person in a 2 bedroom unless they were able to sleep in the provided Pac N Play for toddlers.

As far as I know, you will NOT be allowed to have 10 on the dining plan in a 2 bedroom.  Dining plan rules are changing though, so stay tuned about that.


----------



## Dean

dianeschlicht said:


> NO!  You will need a Grand villa for 10, and even that will be crowded.  I really feel the sleeping capacity has been challenged with the addition of sleeper chairs and pullout sofas.  In a 2 bedroom villa, you will usually get (with some exceptions) 1 king bed and 2 queen beds.  Beyond that, the other 3 guests are getting either a pull out sofa or a pull out chair.  That means potentially 6 people (2 to a bed) get "real" beds, and 3 people get to share the pull outs.  I'm not sure where you would put a 10th person in a 2 bedroom unless they were able to sleep in the provided Pac N Play for toddlers.
> 
> As far as I know, you will NOT be allowed to have 10 on the dining plan in a 2 bedroom.  Dining plan rules are changing though, so stay tuned about that.


For the ones that officially sleep 9, I believe ONE under 3 additional is considered OK.  That is the only way legally one could get to 10 and at the present time, that would only be for AKV and BLT non value units.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Dean said:


> For the ones that officially sleep 9, I believe ONE under 3 additional is considered OK.  That is the only way legally one could get to 10 and at the present time, that would only be for AKV and BLT non value units.



But that would only be nine on the dining plan.  You can't buy the dining plan for a child under the age of three.  The OP wanted ten on the dining plan.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> But that would only be nine on the dining plan.  You can't buy the dining plan for a child under the age of three.  The OP wanted ten on the dining plan.


That was not actually the question.  The question, as I understood it, was about adding Mom as a 10th person and getting ME and the DDP for her without addressing the demographics of the rest of the group.  I'd suspect it's likely true that all of the other 9 are 3 or over and that this either would not or should not be allowed.  My answer was to state the specifics and facts as I understand them since I wasn't sure whether there were any under 3 or not in this situation.


----------



## tsmith76

nm


----------



## chalee94

tsmith76 said:


> nm



studios sleep 4 (plus one under age 3).

just FYI, any further discussion of occupancy is limited to this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569&page=159


----------



## Megsmachine

Is it true that in the one bedrooms you can have 5 people?  That they don't deliberately advertise it but it is allowed?  Would it be possible to have 5 people, (2 adults, 3 kids) and an infant?  

Thanks!


----------



## bookwormde

Yes on points all the 1brs except AKV values allow 5

Here is the thread that occupancy is discussed on.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=901569&page=160

bookwormde


----------



## Dean

Megsmachine said:


> Is it true that in the one bedrooms you can have 5 people?  That they don't deliberately advertise it but it is allowed?  Would it be possible to have 5 people, (2 adults, 3 kids) and an infant?
> 
> Thanks!


5 yes but not 5 plus an infant, at least at this time.


----------



## jekjones1558

Dean said:


> 5 yes but not 5 plus an infant, at least at this time.



Are you sure, Dean?  I thought that MS was allowing 5 + an infant under 3 in a Pack 'n' Play in the rooms with the sleeper chair.


----------



## dianeschlicht

jekjones1558 said:


> Are you sure, Dean?  I thought that MS was allowing 5 + an infant under 3 in a Pack 'n' Play in the rooms with the sleeper chair.



I agree.  I think if you are in a room with a sleeper chair, you could have 5 plus an infant.  It sure wouldn't be my preference, but I think you could do it.


----------



## jnsolomon

dianeschlicht said:


> I agree.  I think if you are in a room with a sleeper chair, you could have 5 plus an infant.  It sure wouldn't be my preference, but I think you could do it.



They allowed me to do this in a 1Br at BLT.


----------



## Dean

jekjones1558 said:


> Are you sure, Dean?  I thought that MS was allowing 5 + an infant under 3 in a Pack 'n' Play in the rooms with the sleeper chair.


Yes but only in AKV and BLT currently.  OKW may get that option at some point but technically I think they'll have to change to POS to do so.  such a POS change is certainly doable if they want.  Of course the extra under 3 is a system issue that could change at any point.


----------



## divehard

How many DVC 1 BR can sleep 5 persons and where are they. I thought I heard they were all eventually going to be upgraded to sleep 5. Is this true? Most of them seem to sleep 4 only.
We're ready to purchase a resale (some great deals out there) Trying to decide how many points we will need to make 2 annual trips. One with large group of 8 people and one with smaller group of 4 or 5.


----------



## Deb & Bill

OKW, AKV (Not value villas) and BLT can sleep five in the one bedroom - one king bed, one queen sleeper sofa and one twin sized sleeper chair.


----------



## hmansure

Deb & Bill said:


> OKW, AKV (Not value villas) and BLT can sleep five in the one bedroom - one king bed, one queen sleeper sofa and one twin sized sleeper chair.



VB as well, correct?

Off topic - interesting line in your signature re: Disney Files!  As I was reading the last issue (before I tossed it) I was thinking back to when we'd receive news/updates on each DVC location among other things... sorry to wander off-topic...


----------



## divehard

Thanks for the help


----------



## Dean

Taken from a thread that was closed from earlier today.





> Occupany of a 1-bedroom at BCV now 4 again?
> Last year we were able to officially list all 5 of our family in a one bedroom. In other words, I wasn't sneaking them in; we all had official key cards, etc. Granted, one kid had to sleep on the floor, but it was still ok. Now I went to add my dd who is able to join us from college and Disney says the limit is now 4. When did it change back?


I wanted to address this issue so I copied the OP from this THREAD.  I believe the thread contains incorrect information.  First a disclaimer, I feel DVC should be strict on the occupancy.  However, given they have not been over the years, I also believe it's important to be accurate to the actual and real info. 

A few years ago DVC altered slightly how they approached occupancy.  Previous to that it was not uncommon for 5 to be allowed in a studio, 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR (this was before the truly sleep five 1 BR units).  They were inconsistent though in enforcement and communications.  Also note it's consistently been Disney's policy overall to allow ONE extra for a child under 3 above stated occupancy.  The change was to consistently enforce A limit even if it wasn't the real limit.  This meant 4 in a studio plus one under 3, 5 in a 1 BR no matter the ages and 9 in a 2 BR no matter the ages.  The sleep five 1 BR units have skewed that somewhat but the principles hold.  

The thread I quoted above questions this was ever the case at BCV.  It was and as far as I know, nothing has changed.  Disney is nothing if not inconsistent thus my guess is the OP in that thread I quoted above was simply given "incorrect" information and that nothing has changed.  It is possible that there have been changes and that Disney is now willing to enforce the actual occupancy limits but I doubt it, though I'd be pleased if they did.


----------



## AirGoofy

A certainly interesting topic.  So, pretty much, the plus one is still ok then?  I was hoping to do a THV with 9 adults and children, and a 10th child under 3.  Since the THV sleep 9, then I hope this is ok.  My window is not open yet, so I have not called MS to book.  I don't have enough points for a GV at SSR.  Are GVs at OKW available at 7 months?


----------



## Dean

AirGoofy said:


> A certainly interesting topic.  So, pretty much, the plus one is still ok then?  I was hoping to do a THV with 9 adults and children, and a 10th child under 3.  Since the THV sleep 9, then I hope this is ok.  My window is not open yet, so I have not called MS to book.  I don't have enough points for a GV at SSR.  Are GVs at OKW available at 7 months?


That is my understanding.  The cutoff day for the age of the child is the day of check in from what I've been told.


----------



## kkmauch

I've never tried to have 2 adults and 3 kiddos in a studio, but I have a friend that will be using my points this summer and was originally planning on a studio for the 5 people. Is this even allowed?


----------



## n2mm

Yes as long as one of the children is under 3yo.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Yep, studios are limited to four persons plus one under the age of three in the pack and play.


----------



## dianeschlicht

kkmauch said:


> I've never tried to have 2 adults and 3 kiddos in a studio, but I have a friend that will be using my points this summer and was originally planning on a studio for the 5 people. Is this even allowed?



Only if one child is under 3.


----------



## skelfbsfb

I have been asked by one of the people who want to rent points of myself if BWV would sleep 2 Adults and 3 children.  I know it would sleep 5 if one of the children was an infant but there not.  Has anyone hear of BWV taking reservations for 5.


----------



## mousefan1972

Not in a studio.  No studios sleep 5, unless one guest is under the age of 3.


----------



## skelfbsfb

mousefan1972 said:


> Not in a studio.  No studios sleep 5, unless one guest is under the age of 3.



Thanks thats what I originally told them.


----------



## dianeschlicht

skelfbsfb said:


> Thanks thats what I originally told them.



You need to be firm with them about this too, because if they get there and ask for an upgrade or are given an upgrade because they are over occupancy, you would have a surprise of points taken out of your account.


----------



## DeeCee735

robinb said:


> Here's the thread where 5 to a 1BR was mentioned:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=6868151
> 
> 
> 
> So, no new bedding. If you want a 5th person in the unit, they will have to bring a sleeping bag or air mattress. While most adults wouldn't want to sleep on the floor, I bet the kids would be fighting over who wouldn't have to share the fold-out!


 
If this was mentioned in this thread, I apologize, I didn't read thru all the posts. I'm wondering why when they renovated the BWV one bedrooms didn't they take out the regular chair and put in a sleeper chair, if they increased the occupancy to 5? That would have made more sense, no?


----------



## DebbieB

DeeCee735 said:


> If this was mentioned in this thread, I apologize, I didn't read thru all the posts. I'm wondering why when they renovated the BWV didn't they take out the regular chair and put in a sleeper chair, if they increased the occupancy to 5? That would have made more sense, no?



There's not enough room to fold the chair out.  I've stayed in a 1 BR at BWV many times, when the sofa is pulled out, there is very little extra room in the living room.


----------



## DeeCee735

DebbieB said:


> There's not enough room to fold the chair out. I've stayed in a 1 BR at BWV many times, when the sofa is pulled out, there is very little extra room in the living room.


 
that stinks  i thought it was the same if not more square footage as akv one bedroom. must be a different layout. 

not that i'm complaining, if i want 5 in a one bedroom, i'd go with akv, our second fav resort 

thanks for your quick reply and have a great weekend.


----------



## Dean

DeeCee735 said:


> that stinks  i thought it was the same if not more square footage as akv one bedroom. must be a different layout.
> 
> not that i'm complaining, if i want 5 in a one bedroom, i'd go with akv, our second fav resort
> 
> thanks for your quick reply and have a great weekend.


They'll also have to amend the POS which they can do on their own since this would be an addition and not a subtraction.


----------



## mlm5l

You can have 2 adults and 3 children in a studio.


----------



## tjkraz

mlm5l said:


> You can have 2 adults and 3 children in a studio.



DVC will not arbitrarily allow two adults plus three children of any age. The only way you can have 5 total occupants is if one of the kids is under age 3. Max occupancy of all Studios is 4 of any age plus one under age 3.


----------



## peacefrogdog

Put this in the occupancy board as it relates to fitting 5 in a 1-BR.

I'm aware that they will only provide bedding for 4 in a 1-BR.  I have 3 kids aged 8,6 and 6 (the six-year olds are small for their age).  Sleeping 5 in the room would mean having one of them sleep with us in the bedroom (which I would like to avoid if possible) or fitting 3 in the sleeper.

They have all slept in a sleeper at HHI before , albeit just for one-night.  They were tight, but they're all sound sleepers and said they didn't even notice.


----------



## Dean

peacefrogdog said:


> Put this in the occupancy board as it relates to fitting 5 in a 1-BR.
> 
> I'm aware that they will only provide bedding for 4 in a 1-BR.  I have 3 kids aged 8,6 and 6 (the six-year olds are small for their age).  Sleeping 5 in the room would mean having one of them sleep with us in the bedroom (which I would like to avoid if possible) or fitting 3 in the sleeper.
> 
> They have all slept in a sleeper at HHI before , albeit just for one-night.  They were tight, but they're all sound sleepers and said they didn't even notice.


The 1 BR units have a queen sleeper and King bed in the Master.  I think you'll be fine with the 3 on the sleeper.


----------



## starbox

peacefrogdog said:


> Put this in the occupancy board as it relates to fitting 5 in a 1-BR.
> 
> I'm aware that they will only provide bedding for 4 in a 1-BR.  I have 3 kids aged 8,6 and 6 (the six-year olds are small for their age).  Sleeping 5 in the room would mean having one of them sleep with us in the bedroom (which I would like to avoid if possible) or fitting 3 in the sleeper.
> 
> They have all slept in a sleeper at HHI before , albeit just for one-night.  They were tight, but they're all sound sleepers and said they didn't even notice.



I would go for a resort that has the sleeper chair in a 1 bedroom - the HHI sleeper is a queen size - Disney sleepers are a very small full/double.  Or bring an air mattress.


----------



## Chuck S

starbox said:


> I would go for a resort that has the sleeper chair in a 1 bedroom - the HHI sleeper is a queen size - Disney sleepers are a very small full/double.  Or bring an air mattress.



I think all DVC one bedroom units have a queen sleeper sofa in the living room, the double sleepers are in the studios.  I would agree that for 3 kids, they'd be more comfortable in a one bedroom unit that also has the single sleeper chair.


----------



## Figment2

never mind


----------



## Deb & Bill

Figment2 said:


> Boardwalk 1BR do not have the sleeper chair (no room)



That is correct.  Only BLT, AKV (non-Value villas) and OKW have the sleeper chair at WDW.   SSR, BWV, BCV, AKV-Value and VWL do not.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> That is correct.  Only BLT, AKV (non-Value villas) and OKW have the sleeper chair at WDW.   SSR, BWV, BCV, AKV-Value and VWL do not.


Even then I think they'd have to amend the POS to allow more than they have in the past.  Certainly they could so so since it's an added benefit and not a removal of a benefit.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I would bring an air mattress.  There is just enough room for one in the living room between the couch and the outside patio....or on either side of the master bed.


----------



## cseca

OK,
Just out of curiosity does anybody know what is the rule on occupancy in a studio and 1br for ALL the resorts?

I just read the post that BWV allows up to 5 in 1br but not giving a bedding. Does that mean 5+1 infant?

Does that rule applies to OKW rooms with sleeps 4 as well? What about WLV?

I'm just confused because it seems like the rule is not really a rule


----------



## vicki_c

All studios are 4 + infant, whether booked through DVC or Disney.

This is my understanding of the 1 BR rules:
1 BRs are all unofficially 5 (+infant I assume) when booked through Member Services, but officially stated occupancy is 4+infant except for the places that now have the sleeper chair.

1 BRs are 4+infant booked through Disney if it doesn't have the sleeper chair, and based on a post I saw today, apparently at least OKW is still 4+infant because you can't book 5 in an OKW 1 BR on the website through Disney (someone posted this question today on the resort board).  Not sure about AKV and BLT - I think you can book 5 in those through Disney.


----------



## Deb & Bill

vicki_c said:


> All studios are 4 + infant, whether booked through DVC or Disney.
> 
> This is my understanding of the 1 BR rules:
> 1 BRs are all unofficially 5 (+infant I assume) when booked through Member Services, but officially stated occupancy is 4+infant except for the places that now have the sleeper chair.
> 
> 1 BRs are 4+infant booked through Disney if it doesn't have the sleeper chair, and based on a post I saw today, apparently at least OKW is still 4+infant because you can't book 5 in an OKW 1 BR on the website through Disney (someone posted this question today on the resort board).  Not sure about AKV and BLT - I think you can book 5 in those through Disney.



Only the one bedrooms that officially sleep five are five plus one (that would be AKV and BLT).  All the others are four plus one.  Through DVC that one can be someone aged three or older, but not one more under the age of three.  They cannot sleep six.

And, like Vicki says, no studio sleeps five.  Only four.


----------



## Bowen9475

I have been reading through these posts but I am still not sure: Can you book 9 people, all over 3, in a 2BR at BCV on points through MS? Thank you!


----------



## Deb & Bill

Bowen9475 said:


> I have been reading through these posts but I am still not sure: Can you book 9 people, all over 3, in a 2BR at BCV on points through MS? Thank you!



They might allow it, but you wouldn't want to do it.  You'd be crowded and uncomfortable.


----------



## cseca

Thanks Vicki and Deb&Bill.
So total occupancy should still be total 5 regardless if the room has 4 or 5 bedding (1br)right?


----------



## vicki_c

cseca said:


> Thanks Vicki and Deb&Bill.
> So total occupancy should still be total 5 regardless if the room has 4 or 5 bedding (1br)right?



Right - but if it's a 4 occupancy person room - you will need to bring an Aerobed and bedding.


----------



## cseca

Thanks vicki!


----------



## bookwormde

Yes you can book 9 (over 2) in a 2br at BCV on points


----------



## epcotprincess

Hi everyone.  I am new to the idea of renting DVC and all that comes with it, so thanks for your patience! 

My cousin owns DVC at AKV and has offered to sell us points for our upcoming trip.  We are interested in several of the DVC properties and would be willing to stay at any of the studios available during our time frame.

Travelers are my parents, myself, DH, and DD(1)-- so 4 adults and 1 baby.  Space-wise we don't need much, as we are never in our rooms.  Currently we are booked in separate rooms but we were thinking if we could get a DVC studio it would be perfect for our needs.

However, I'm worried DVC won't let us stay in a studio because there are technically 5 of us, although DD would be in a pack n' play and not a bed. 

Does anyone know if 4 adults and 1 baby would be allowed in a "sleeps up to 4" studio?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## erionm

One child under the age of 3 does not count towards occupancy.


----------



## Brian Noble

There is an Occupancy thread, to which this post will probably be banished.  But...

There are two answers to your question.  First, any Disney unit that sleeps four will implicitly accept a fifth toddler/infant, provided the child is under three.  So, yes, the five of you could technically fit in a studio.

However, I would *never* want to do that.  Consider a 1BR for the additional comfort and conveniences.  These also generally sleep up to four (except for BLT, AKV-Kidani, and OKW, which sleep five), but will be much more comfortable for your party.


----------



## Kidanifan08

Four adults and a child under 3 would be allowed in a unit that has an occupancy rating of 4.  I agree with the poster above -- four in a Studio is a little tight.  If your budget allows getting into a 1-BR, you would be better off.  See if you can plan your trip during a low season to get the lowest point values.  Of course, it kind of depends on how many points your cousin has to offer.


----------



## DebbieB

epcotprincess said:


> Hi everyone.  I am new to the idea of renting DVC and all that comes with it, so thanks for your patience!
> 
> My cousin owns DVC at AKV and has offered to sell us points for our upcoming trip.  We are interested in several of the DVC properties and would be willing to stay at any of the studios available during our time frame.
> 
> Travelers are my parents, myself, DH, and DD(1)-- so 4 adults and 1 baby.  Space-wise we don't need much, as we are never in our rooms.  Currently we are booked in separate rooms but we were thinking if we could get a DVC studio it would be perfect for our needs.
> 
> However, I'm worried DVC won't let us stay in a studio because there are technically 5 of us, although DD would be in a pack n' play and not a bed.
> 
> Does anyone know if 4 adults and 1 baby would be allowed in a "sleeps up to 4" studio?
> 
> Thank you in advance!



It's allowed but you are really going to be tight.   OKW is the only studio that has 2 real beds.   The others have 1 queen, 1 double sofabed.   I would get two rooms, if anything for the separate bathrooms.


----------



## epcotprincess

Thanks to everyone for the quick replies, and to the mods for moving this to the right place.  

We all stayed together last year in a room at POR so we are used to being in somewhat tight quarters.  I think I will look at pictures and think about whether to upgrade to the one bedroom.  Thanks to everyone for the quick answers and opinions!  

(And especially to Brian, my fellow Ann Arborite. )


----------



## Kidanifan08

epcotprincess said:


> (And especially to Brian, my fellow Ann Arborite. )



I lived in Ann Arbor for four years, once upon a time!  I still get there about 6 times a year on Saturday's in the fall!!  

Have a great trip!!


----------



## epcotprincess

Kidanifan08 said:


> I lived in Ann Arbor for four years, once upon a time!  I still get there about 6 times a year on Saturday's in the fall!!
> 
> Have a great trip!!



Well then I'm sure I've run into you without knowing it-- my grad student DH and I are season ticket holders!   Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## cseca

epcotprincess said:


> Thanks to everyone for the quick replies, and to the mods for moving this to the right place.
> 
> We all stayed together last year in a room at POR so we are used to being in somewhat tight quarters.  I think I will look at pictures and think about whether to upgrade to the one bedroom.  Thanks to everyone for the quick answers and opinions!
> 
> (And especially to Brian, my fellow Ann Arborite. )



First of ... Go Blue! 

Now off to your question, if I may add a little note to all the great answers already. I wouldn't pick BLT for 4+1 in a studio. The BLT studio is the worst in design, making the whole room feels really cramped. Location might be the best but the studio room is really the worst in the lot (design wise* I think*)
The other resorts might be better for a group your size.

Have a great time!


----------



## KGD

We toured BLT in Jan and felt the same about the studio.  Would be very tight for 4 plus 1.  A pak n play would fit in the kitchenette area, but it would be tight.  At least you would not bump into it trying to navigate around the room.  

The 1br would work perfectly at most resorts (Not BLT though - small master closet).  The master bedroom closet is very large and would fit a pak n play easily, so everyone would have there own space.  It would be a sleeper sofa in the living room, however, they are pretty comfy.  Not like most that I have tried. My daughter slept in "her clubhouse" (aka master closet) and loved it!

The website Allears.net  has pics of almost anything you can think of (by resort) and even shows some floorplans.  It typically gives square footages too.  These may help you decide.

Good luck!


----------



## bluenosemickey

Does OKW now have sleeper chairs in the 1Bdrs? I thought with the recent renos they might have added them. A few pages ago, someone mentioned that the villas that sleep 5 officially are: BLT, AKV Kin, and OKW. 

Just wondering?


----------



## Dean

bluenosemickey said:


> Does OKW now have sleeper chairs in the 1Bdrs? I thought with the recent renos they might have added them. A few pages ago, someone mentioned that the villas that sleep 5 officially are: BLT, AKV Kin, and OKW.
> 
> Just wondering?


I believe it'll take more than the chair to change the occupancy to 5 officially, it'd take a POS change.  I doubt they'll do this given there isn't a second BR.


----------



## Deb & Bill

bluenosemickey said:


> Does OKW now have sleeper chairs in the 1Bdrs? I thought with the recent renos they might have added them. A few pages ago, someone mentioned that the villas that sleep 5 officially are: BLT, AKV Kin, and OKW.
> 
> Just wondering?



No, the one bedrooms that officially sleep five are BLT and AKV (non-Value villas).  OKW still officially sleeps four.  VWL, BWV, BCV, SSR are all too small to add the sleeper chair anyway.


----------



## bluenosemickey

Thanks, I thought this was the case, just wondered if I'd missed something.


----------



## staceymay00

The latest OKW point charts say that most 1BRs sleep 5 and most 2BRs sleep 9.  The reason the chart says "most" is because not all villas were renovated when the point charts were printed.  I'm not sure if that qualifies as an official occupancy change, but it seems they are acknowledging the OKW villas are equipped for 5 in a 1BR and 9 in a 2BR.


----------



## las3888

I have a friend who I have been talking to DVC about.  They seem pretty interested, but I realize they are a family of 5.  Since we are not a family of 5, we haven't been concerned about restrictions on rooms for parties of 5.  Can anybody tell me what studios and 1 BR's accommodate a party of 5?  Can they still have 5 if they use the PNP (their youngest is an infant).    Also, are the resorts updating their options?  I seem to recall the last time we stayed at OKW last Oct. they had the sleeper chair in the 1 BR which they didn't have in the past.  Have any other resorts started adding these or do they have plans to?  Is this what qualifies as having the 5th person as an option?

I didn't want to mis-inform my friends - they would be interesting in staying all over at DVC, somewhat like we do, having a new experience with each trip.  I don't know if they would want to buy if they are limited to only a couple resorts.  They are interested in studios mostly (at this point).

Thanks!


----------



## hellerjw

Disney allows 4 + 1 child under 3 in a pack & play so they should be fine. A bit cramped in a studio but fine.


----------



## ssnelle

las3888 said:


> I have a friend who I have been talking to DVC about.  They seem pretty interested, but I realize they are a family of 5.  Since we are not a family of 5, we haven't been concerned about restrictions on rooms for parties of 5.  Can anybody tell me what studios and 1 BR's accommodate a party of 5?  Can they still have 5 if they use the PNP (their youngest is an infant).    Also, are the resorts updating their options?  I seem to recall the last time we stayed at OKW last Oct. they had the sleeper chair in the 1 BR which they didn't have in the past.  Have any other resorts started adding these or do they have plans to?  Is this what qualifies as having the 5th person as an option?
> 
> I didn't want to mis-inform my friends - they would be interesting in staying all over at DVC, somewhat like we do, having a new experience with each trip.  I don't know if they would want to buy if they are limited to only a couple resorts.  They are interested in studios mostly (at this point).
> 
> Thanks!



We are a family of 5 and DVC allows us to stay in a 1 BR always.  They will NOT give you extra bedding or towels, so please do not even ask as the room is set up for 4.  At this point our 3 children are comfortable but when they get bigger I know our 2 BR days are a comin'.  Hope that helps.


----------



## las3888

hellerjw said:


> Disney allows 4 + 1 child under 3 in a pack & play so they should be fine. A bit cramped in a studio but fine.



That sounds good for them, but only for now.  Do any studios have options for 5 (other than PNP)?

THANKS!


----------



## hellerjw

None that I'm aware of, they would need to move up to a 1BR.


----------



## Sandisw

las3888 said:


> That sounds good for them, but only for now.  Do any studios have options for 5 (other than PNP)?
> 
> THANKS!



No, studios are 4 + an infant (under 3).  Once the youngest is 3, they will need at least a 1 bedroom.  AKV, BLT, and OKW have the sleeper chair so will provide sleeping space and bedding/towels for 5 in the 1 bedrooms (well, not the values at AKV).


----------



## DenLo

Three resorts, AKV, BLT and OKW sleep five in a 1BR plus a pack 'n play for a child under 3.  Each of these resorts has a pull out couch (sleeps 2) and pull out chair (sleeps one) in the living room.  Some families extend the use of 1 BRs by bringing an air mattress and bedding for it so each child will have their own bed.  That way when children are no longer willing to share the queen pull out couch they still have the option of staying in a 1BR.  BTW, some members do this same method at the DVC resorts that do not have a pull out chair.  

Keep in mind that occupancy is strictly as stated on the MS website for each resort.  If a family numbers are higher than the occupancy total then the DDP cannot be purchased because everyone in the villa must be on the DDP.   And a KTTW card will not be issued for the extra child/guest.


----------



## palaemon

DenLo said:


> Three resorts, AKV, BLT and OKW sleep five in a 1BR plus a pack 'n play for a child under 3.  Each of these resorts has a pull out couch (sleeps 2) and pull out chair (sleeps one) in the living room.  Some families extend the use of 1 BRs by bringing an air mattress and bedding for it so each child will have their own bed.  That way when children are no longer willing to share the queen pull out couch they still have the option of staying in a 1BR.  BTW, some members do this same method at the DVC resorts that do not have a pull out chair.
> 
> Keep in mind that occupancy is strictly as stated on the MS website for each resort.  If a family numbers are higher than the occupancy total then the DDP cannot be purchased because everyone in the villa must be on the DDP.   And a KTTW card will not be issued for the extra child/guest.



From what I've read, you're not _supposed_ to have 5 guests over 3y/o, but DVC won't "kick someone out." As pp said, just don't ask for amenities for that 5th person (towels, KTTW, etc.) However, it shouldn't be done/abused and it will be way too crowded. I'd say go with a 1br.


----------



## Dean

las3888 said:


> That sounds good for them, but only for now.  Do any studios have options for 5 (other than PNP)?
> 
> THANKS!


None, and they will enforce it on the reservation side.


----------



## staceymay00

Unofficial policy is that Member Services will allow you to book five people of any age in a 1BR villa that sleep four, however you will not be provided linens and towels for the 5th person.  My understanding is that all five people are listed on the reservation and can use ME, EMH, have the DDP, etc.  This is not true for studios where you can have only four people plus one child under three, and the unofficial policy of 5 in a 1BR could change at any time.  Only BLT, AKV and OKW have 1BR villas that officially sleep five.  The OKW villas were just modified to add the sleeper chair and the new point charts do say that most 1BRs there sleep five, so I am assuming linens and towels are provided for five.

We are a family of five and when we bought last year I figured we would make do with a 1BR for a while, however we ended up splurging on a 2BR for our first stay and that pretty much ruined us for future trips.  We just loved having a separate bedroom and bathroom for the kids without dealing with pullouts in the living room.  Because we bought with the intention of sometimes booking 1BRs, I only considered BLT, AKV and OKW since they have sleeping space for five.  Even though I knew MS would allow all five of us stay in a 1BR at other resorts, I could not justify spending all that money on DVC and still having to bring an air mattress and linens, plus what if MS changed the policy?  Even though we realized we want more space than a 1BR, it is nice knowing a 1BR is an option for all five of us.

Should your friends feel strongly about staying in a 1BR to reduce costs, BLT and AKV Kidani have the advantage of two bathrooms in a 1BR villa.  OKW has just one bathroom in a 1BR, however the living area is very spacious, which must be nice when you have kids sleeping on pullouts in the living room.


----------



## tjkraz

las3888 said:


> That sounds good for them, but only for now.  Do any studios have options for 5 (other than PNP)?
> 
> THANKS!



IMO, anything short of a two bedroom is only a temporary solution for a family of 5.  Those kids will be teenagers in a few short years and even a one bedroom which sleeps 5 will be uncomfortable--if not downright inappropriate--for a family of that size.


----------



## Brian Noble

> IMO, anything short of a two bedroom is only a temporary solution for a family of 5.


You *could* get by with one of the 1BRs with the 2nd Bath and the sleeper chair.  But, even for my family of four, I *really* prefer a 2BR.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Brian Noble said:


> You *could* get by with one of the 1BRs with the 2nd Bath and the sleeper chair.  But, even for my family of four, I *really* prefer a 2BR.



You COULD, but would it really be a vacation then?  I never plan to put more than 2 in a 1 bedroom.  Sometimes it works out differently though.  Occasionally I'll have  one of our adult kids decide to join us long after we have planned and booked.  It's okay by me if they want to sleep in the living room, but they also know that if they would make that decision earlier, I'd have gotten the 2 bedroom.


----------



## szymcl

When I was a kid, we always had one hotel room, 2 adults 3 kids.  I always had a cot or sleeping bag as the girl, my 2 brothers shared a bed.  It was fine for us even as we became teenagers.  We raised our kids the same way.  They can adapt to anything.  When we took them to Europe, we were glad, as a lot of the great little places in London, Ireland, Austria etc, are tiny rooms/tinier bathrooms!  
Sure a 2 bedroom for 5 is nice, but for me, the flexibility of the 5 in a one bedroom helps now that my kids are in college and beyond.  A few times I have reserved a 2 bedroom, only to have one or two cancel or just can't commit early.  It's nice to have the flexibility to say, "We'll be there, come if you can, we may have to squeeze, but we'll be happy to see you!"  The five of us stayed in a one bed BLT, it was fine, fun, great!.  4 of us stayed recently in a 2 bed OKW, it was great too, but one bedroom would have been fine too.  I think the fact that we have a large home makes it more special to be close on vacations.


----------



## K9pal

In 2012, we will be taking the whole fam and staying 4 nites at VWL.  We are planning to book a studio and a 2BR.  Fam consists of DH & I, daughter, her DH and 2 kids (6 & 8), and son, his DW and 4 kids (12, 10 and twins 4).  Had planned to put the family of 4 in the studio, with hubby and I sharing the 2BR with the family of 6.  But the little cousins are close and want to all stay together, so now they want DH and I to take the studio while all 10 of the others take the 2 BR.  They would use 2 twin size aero beds for the little ones.  So... my question is, can we do this?  Will we have to check in according to the original plan and then make the switch on our own, or will DVC allow us to do this?  I can't figure out what to do to keep everyone happy.  We won't have enough points to book a 1br instead of the studio.  Appreciate any advice!


----------



## bpmorley

Technically, you have room for 13.  But I don't think they'll let you check in putting 10 in the 2bdr.  I would check in with 4 in the studio and make the switch on your own.  Just my opinion


----------



## mousefan1972

Sandisw said:


> No, studios are 4 + an infant (under 3).  Once the youngest is 3, they will need at least a 1 bedroom.  AKV, BLT, and OKW have the sleeper chair so will provide sleeping space and bedding/towels for 5 in the 1 bedrooms (well, not the values at AKV).





Dean said:


> None, and they will enforce it on the reservation side.



I agree.  However, when I stated such on another DVC discussion forum, I was quickly told by the OP that an MS CM encouraged her to book 5 (3 adults, and a 12 and 9 year old) in a BWV studio.  She claims to have the reservation confirmation with all 5 people listed.   Another poster chimed in that they too have booked 5 over the age of 3 in a studio.  Have any of you heard of this?  I thought 4 plus one under 3 in a studio was strictly enforced.  We are a family of 4 who have outgrown a studio; I can't imagine stuffing 5 people in one.


----------



## Sandisw

mousefan1972 said:


> I agree.  However, when I stated such on another DVC discussion forum, I was quickly told by the OP that an MS CM encouraged her to book 5 (3 adults, and a 12 and 9 year old) in a BWV studio.  She claims to have the reservation confirmation with all 5 people listed.   Another poster chimed in that they too have booked 5 over the age of 3 in a studio.  Have any of you heard of this?  I thought 4 plus one under 3 in a studio was strictly enforced.  We are a family of 4 who have outgrown a studio; I can't imagine stuffing 5 people in one.



I have never heard of them allowing 5 in the studio.  And, I am with you, no way would I cram 5 in a studio--4 is bad enough.  Yes, we did 5 in the CR before DVC and now that we own, we will never go back to that!!!


----------



## Sandisw

K9pal said:


> In 2012, we will be taking the whole fam and staying 4 nites at VWL.  We are planning to book a studio and a 2BR.  Fam consists of DH & I, daughter, her DH and 2 kids (6 & 8), and son, his DW and 4 kids (12, 10 and twins 4).  Had planned to put the family of 4 in the studio, with hubby and I sharing the 2BR with the family of 6.  But the little cousins are close and want to all stay together, so now they want DH and I to take the studio while all 10 of the others take the 2 BR.  They would use 2 twin size aero beds for the little ones.  So... my question is, can we do this?  Will we have to check in according to the original plan and then make the switch on our own, or will DVC allow us to do this?  I can't figure out what to do to keep everyone happy.  We won't have enough points to book a 1br instead of the studio.  Appreciate any advice!



I believe that you will have to book things so that you stay within legal occupancy limits.  However, as mentioned before, Disney does not do bed checks to make sure that everyone is in the right room.  If a cousin decides to stay in a different room, I think you will be fine.


----------



## mousefan1972

Sandisw said:


> I have never heard of them allowing 5 in the studio.  And, I am with you, no way would I cram 5 in a studio--4 is bad enough.  Yes, we did 5 in the CR before DVC and now that we own, we will never go back to that!!!



Thanks, I feel less crazy now.  Although it was entirely frustrating to be told, "No, you can book 5 in a studio because I did it!" after I had just said that MS strictly enforces 4 plus one under age 3.


----------



## charvel67

We stayed at SSR, our home resort in 10/2009 and there were 5 of us in a 1BR. This room was huge, at least we thought more than enough room. 2 adults and 3 kids, 17, 12, and 5 years old. Plenty of room no problem. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dianeschlicht

K9pal said:


> In 2012, we will be taking the whole fam and staying 4 nites at VWL.  We are planning to book a studio and a 2BR.  Fam consists of DH & I, daughter, her DH and 2 kids (6 & 8), and son, his DW and 4 kids (12, 10 and twins 4).  Had planned to put the family of 4 in the studio, with hubby and I sharing the 2BR with the family of 6.  But the little cousins are close and want to all stay together, so now they want DH and I to take the studio while all 10 of the others take the 2 BR.  They would use 2 twin size aero beds for the little ones.  So... my question is, can we do this?  Will we have to check in according to the original plan and then make the switch on our own, or will DVC allow us to do this?  I can't figure out what to do to keep everyone happy.  We won't have enough points to book a 1br instead of the studio.  Appreciate any advice!


You wont be allowed to book 10 in a 2 bedroom.  If you are in AKV, BLT, or OKW, you will be allowed to book 9, but the only way you could book 10 is if at least one of them is under age 3.


----------



## las3888

I am the OP and appreciate all the advice.  It's for my friends who are a family of 5.  I am a family of 3 and we are in LOVE with 1 BR's.  We have a really hard time going anywhere else and staying in a normal room.  That being said, there seems to be a lot of distaste for 5 in a studio.  While I wouldn't want to do it, and luckily we have the means to afford 1 BR's at this point, I am thinking that in general, there are tons of families that trek to Disney every year and put 5 in rooms at all the resorts including the moderates and values.


----------



## dianeschlicht

las3888 said:


> I am the OP and appreciate all the advice.  It's for my friends who are a family of 5.  I am a family of 3 and we are in LOVE with 1 BR's.  We have a really hard time going anywhere else and staying in a normal room.  That being said, there seems to be a lot of distaste for 5 in a studio.  While I wouldn't want to do it, and luckily we have the means to afford 1 BR's at this point, I am thinking that in general, there are tons of families that trek to Disney every year and put 5 in rooms at all the resorts including the moderates and values.



Fine by me if they put them in the moderate and value rooms as long as they don't mind not being able to take advantage of EMH for the "extra" people.  When it comes to DVC though....The extra people mean extra wear and tear on my ownership investment and could mean more dues for me to pay.  That's why we don't want the occupancy limit breached.


----------



## Dean

mousefan1972 said:


> I agree.  However, when I stated such on another DVC discussion forum, I was quickly told by the OP that an MS CM encouraged her to book 5 (3 adults, and a 12 and 9 year old) in a BWV studio.  She claims to have the reservation confirmation with all 5 people listed.   Another poster chimed in that they too have booked 5 over the age of 3 in a studio.  Have any of you heard of this?  I thought 4 plus one under 3 in a studio was strictly enforced.  We are a family of 4 who have outgrown a studio; I can't imagine stuffing 5 people in one.


Until a few years ago they did do this routinely.  They made the change to more strict enforcement at the same time they went to the semi formal option of 4 in a 1 BR.  However, Disney is infamous for being inconsistent so it would not surprise me if it happened this week.  Likewise, they would previously allow 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR but no longer.


----------



## Dean

las3888 said:


> I am the OP and appreciate all the advice.  It's for my friends who are a family of 5.  I am a family of 3 and we are in LOVE with 1 BR's.  We have a really hard time going anywhere else and staying in a normal room.  That being said, there seems to be a lot of distaste for 5 in a studio.  While I wouldn't want to do it, and luckily we have the means to afford 1 BR's at this point, I am thinking that in general, there are tons of families that trek to Disney every year and put 5 in rooms at all the resorts including the moderates and values.


Just like there are people that bring pets, etc.  It is my opinion and philosophy that dishonest people will find a way to be dishonest when it suits their purpose and to do this on the sly would fit that definition.  IF one tells DVC and they reserve and list it that way I still have issues with it but with DVC and not the guest.


----------



## las3888

Dean said:


> Just like there are people that bring pets, etc.  It is my opinion and philosophy that dishonest people will find a way to be dishonest when it suits their purpose and to do this on the sly would fit that definition.  IF one tells DVC and they reserve and list it that way I still have issues with it but with DVC and not the guest.



I am not advocating any dishonesty.  My original post is that I have no clue what the  minimums are for DVC studios, 1 BRs, etc. let alone moderates, values, and deluxes.  We are a family of 3 and never have to think about these rules etc.  However, I am just finding it odd that families of 5, and face it, there are MANY, have to stay in something beyond a normal hotel room?  I am not saying it's true or not or right or wrong...it's just more of what are these families options--seriously--you have an extra kid and you have to book a series of rooms for a family of 5?  Glad we're a family of 3, let's just put it that way....


----------



## Dean

las3888 said:


> I am not advocating any dishonesty.  My original post is that I have no clue what the  minimums are for DVC studios, 1 BRs, etc. let alone moderates, values, and deluxes.  We are a family of 3 and never have to think about these rules etc.  However, I am just finding it odd that families of 5, and face it, there are MANY, have to stay in something beyond a normal hotel room?  I am not saying it's true or not or right or wrong...it's just more of what are these families options--seriously--you have an extra kid and you have to book a series of rooms for a family of 5?  Glad we're a family of 3, let's just put it that way....


For a family of 5, there are hotel options at Disney that are legit, for timeshares it quickly becomes a 2 BR for most resorts.  If  you're saying that timeshares SHOULD provide cheaper options for a family of 5 than a 2 BR, then I would somewhat disagree.  DVC has to a degree, and some places do; but not many and they have no responsibility to do so.


----------



## las3888

I somewhat disagree...I feel that only DW has these problems.  DL seems ready to give out cots and sleeping bags to accommodate a wide variety of sleeping arrangements. 

Too bad for my family of 5 friends...they will probably not be buying DVC if they are faced with 2 BRS only in their future.....


----------



## Dean

las3888 said:


> I somewhat disagree...I feel that only DW has these problems.  DL seems ready to give out cots and sleeping bags to accommodate a wide variety of sleeping arrangements.
> 
> Too bad for my family of 5 friends...they will probably not be buying DVC if they are faced with 2 BRS only in their future.....


If they can't justify a 2 BR, they shouldn't buy in to DVC.  WDW will give cots also, just not DVC portions related, in part, to occupancy issues.


----------



## staceymay00

las3888 said:


> Too bad for my family of 5 friends...they will probably not be buying DVC if they are faced with 2 BRS only in their future.....



This is an issue at other places besides Disney.  I have three children and it is more difficult (and often more expensive) finding accomodations that sleep five.  Disney actually is better than some places in that they do have some options that sleep five without the use of cots and air mattresses.  Are they the least expensive options...no...but having more than one or two kids pretty much does away with life on the cheap anyway (as I am learning more and more each year!).

I do think there are 1BR options that can work if your friends can't or don't want to spend the money for a 2BR.

OKW - 1BR villas are spacious and sleep five, the best bang for your buck since point requirements are lower and resale prices are good, the downside of OKW 1BRs is only 1 bathroom.  Points for 2BRs are more reasonable than at other resorts.
AKV - Many 1BRs sleep five and have two bathrooms.  There are standard view rooms that require fewer points, but probably need to be booked close to the 11 month mark to ensure availability.  Standard view 1BR and 2BR points are in line with OKW points, plus there are value 2BR units that sleep 5, but again it would be important to to book early.
BWV - Standard view 1BR and 2BR points are in line with OKW, but need to be booked early.  Resale prices at BWV have dropped a good bit recently.
BLT - The 1BRs sleep five and have two bathrooms, however points required to stay are high and points will cost more.

Yes, these options are more expensive than a studio, but to be honest your friends will have a much better experience in villa in my opinion.  We would not have bought direct for 2BR units that require the highest points of any resort - it is more than we could justify spending.  However, since we happen to like OKW and bought resale we found the price to be reasonable for what we are getting.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Families of 5 often have to make hard choices.  When we book cruises for our DGC's family, we have them in 2 connecting cabins because there are 5 in the family.  I think DVC has done fine for these families by having 2 full baths and the sleeper chair in BLT and AKV, Kidani!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

We always booked 5 in a studio until our oldest got married and left us.
We were all on reservation and all got keycards with our names.  I was told you can have one over stated occupancy in all rooms except AKL values.  They will not provide bedding or towels, but often housekeeping left us extra towels.

At the BWV they have a studio that has a daybed and they usually gave us one of those rooms.  The thing is not full length and does not look comfortable, so we would always bring an airbed which we set up by the door so we could easily get to the bathroom without bumping into it.

It was not too crowded--I miss those days!


----------



## Belle & Ariel

bobbiwoz said:


> Families of 5 often have to make hard choices.  When we book cruises for our DGC's family, we have them in 2 connecting cabins because there are 5 in the family.  I think DVC has done fine for these families by having 2 full baths and the sleeper chair in BLT and AKV, Kidani!



Bobbie,
we have done over 10 cruises on Celebrity because they have many staterooms that allow 5 in a cabin.  Now that our oldest is married, we have tried other lines and 4 in a room seems spacious.


----------



## Geezer

Belle & Ariel said:


> We always booked 5 in a studio until our oldest got married and left us.
> We were all on reservation and all got keycards with our names.  I was told you can have one over stated occupancy in all rooms except AKL values.  They will not provide bedding or towels, but often housekeeping left us extra towels.
> 
> At the BWV they have a studio that has a daybed and they usually gave us one of those rooms.  The thing is not full length and does not look comfortable, so we would always bring an airbed which we set up by the door so we could easily get to the bathroom without bumping into it.
> 
> It was not too crowded--I miss those days!


Not sure how you did that.  You say you did it many times?  We tried to book 5 in a studio for 1 night on the arriving end of a 9 night stay in a 2 bedroom.  We wanted to save points that first short night before our 2 bedroom reservation started.  We were not allowed to book it.  They told me we had to book a 1 bedroom for that night.  We booked the  1 bedroom, and it was fine.  I know the studio would have been fine too, but it was definitely against the rules.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I thought we all bought the same DVC with the same set of rules.  I know I got a book of DVC rules/Public Offering Statement plus other stuff when I bought.  How is it that other members do not have to follow the same rules that I have to follow?  Am I not special enough or what?


----------



## Dean

Geezer said:


> Not sure how you did that.  You say you did it many times?  We tried to book 5 in a studio for 1 night on the arriving end of a 9 night stay in a 2 bedroom.  We wanted to save points that first short night before our 2 bedroom reservation started.  We were not allowed to book it.  They told me we had to book a 1 bedroom for that night.  We booked the  1 bedroom, and it was fine.  I know the studio would have been fine too, but it was definitely against the rules.


As I noted above, they used to allow that but there were changes a number of years ago, 2003 is the year that comes to mind when this happened.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought we all bought the same DVC with the same set of rules.  I know I got a book of DVC rules/Public Offering Statement plus other stuff when I bought.  How is it that other members do not have to follow the same rules that I have to follow?  Am I not special enough or what?



I've often wondered that too.  Why is it that some people seem to get special treatment?  Could it be the squeeky wheel getting the grease or just what?


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Originally, we booked Studios when it was just my 3 year old son and I, but as he aged (14 1/2 now) and we brought friends and family with us we changed our accomodations.  We book 2 bedrooms, I want everyone to enjoy their time at Disney and the resort and just as I am very comfortable in my king size bed, I want everyone else to be comfortable as well.  Comfortable for me also means that everyone should have some privacy and room to move around.  I personally prefer fewer stays, or shortened stays that are comfortable rather than longer stays in crowded/cramped accomodations.  I probably will offend some people by making this statement and if so I apologize in advance but it is my belief that the more people you cram in a room over capacity only leads to advanced wear and tear, and that, we all pay for. Just because you legitametely could fill all of the floor space with people in sleeping bags doesn't mean you should and that's why there are occupancy limits.

I do wish that the rules would be outlined better by the CM's because its seems that on many issues, every CM has his or her own spin on the interpretation of the rules. You can call 3 times and get a different answer to the same question and that shouldn't be, it only confuses people.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BEASLYBOO said:


> I probably will offend some people by making this statement and if so I apologize in advance but it is my belief that the more people you cram in a room over capacity only leads to advanced wear and tear, and that, we all pay for. Just because you legitametely could fill all of the floor space with people in sleeping bags doesn't mean you should and that's why there are occupancy limits.
> 
> I do wish that the rules would be outlined better by the CM's because its seems that on many issues, every CM has his or her own spin on the interpretation of the rules. You can call 3 times and get a different answer to the same question and that shouldn't be, it only confuses people.



Absolutely agree!  I hate seeing people cram too many into a space.  Just imagine if every studio had 5 people in it for a week at a time.


----------



## hakepb

dianeschlicht said:


> Absolutely agree!  I hate seeing people cram too many into a space.  Just imagine if every studio had 5 people in it for a week at a time.



I tend to agree with your statement, but I don't think the difference is as great.  I think people will spend more hours each day (with room for kids to run) in a larger unit vs a packed unit the group can only "crash" in for the night.


----------



## dianeschlicht

hakepb said:


> I tend to agree with your statement, but I don't think the difference is as great.  I think people will spend more hours each day (with room for kids to run) in a larger unit vs a packed unit the group can only "crash" in for the night.



And what makes you think there isn't wear and tear on stuffing 5 people into a studio for sleeping, showering, breakfasting????


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> I thought we all bought the same DVC with the same set of rules.  I know I got a book of DVC rules/Public Offering Statement plus other stuff when I bought.  How is it that other members do not have to follow the same rules that I have to follow?  Am I not special enough or what?


Part of DVC's problem in the past has been they haven't had a backbone to stand by the rules.  Another is that DVC members as a group seem to feel more entitled than most and are not only willing to skirt the rules but brag about it and get upset with anyone that doesn't think violating the rules is OK.  Just look at this thread as one of many examples.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> Part of DVC's problem in the past has been they haven't had a backbone to stand by the rules.  Another is that DVC members as a group seem to feel more entitled than most and are not only willing to skirt the rules but brag about it and get upset with anyone that doesn't think violating the rules is OK.  Just look at this thread as one of many examples.



More entitled?  really?  I don't get the what the big deal is with anyone.  For every person/family/group that puts an extra body in a room there has to be 50+(and that is a low estimate) that put 2 in a studio, 2 or 3 in a 1bdr, 5 or 6 in a 2bdr or 9 in a grand villa.  Personally  except for one time where we put 5 in a studio, we've always been under the limits.  Twice in the THV with 5 then 6 the following year.  We're always just 2 in a studio.  We've done 2 in a 1 bdr and 4 and 5 in a 2bdr.  So really, what's the big deal.  Maybe I'll break the trend and put 12 in a studio next time, just for fun.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bpmorley said:


> More entitled?  really?  I don't get the what the big deal is with anyone.  For every person/family/group that puts an extra body in a room there has to be 50+(and that is a low estimate) that put 2 in a studio, 2 or 3 in a 1bdr, 5 or 6 in a 2bdr or 9 in a grand villa.  Personally  except for one time where we put 5 in a studio, we've always been under the limits.  Twice in the THV with 5 then 6 the following year.  We're always just 2 in a studio.  We've done 2 in a 1 bdr and 4 and 5 in a 2bdr.  So really, what's the big deal.  Maybe I'll break the trend and put 12 in a studio next time, just for fun.



LOL, so because we usually have 2 in a 1 bedroom and 3 or 4 in a  2 bedroom, that makes up for times when someone has 6 in a studio or 10 in a 2 bedroom?  I guess I don't see it that way at all.


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:


> LOL, so because we usually have 2 in a 1 bedroom and 3 or 4 in a  2 bedroom, that makes up for times when someone has 6 in a studio or 10 in a 2 bedroom?  I guess I don't see it that way at all.



Do the math.  it works for me.  To be honest I don't care how many people stay in a room.


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> I don't get the what the big deal is with anyone.  For every person/family/group that puts an extra body in a room there has to be 50+(and that is a low estimate) that put 2 in a studio, 2 or 3 in a 1bdr, 5 or 6 in a 2bdr or 9 in a grand villa.  Personally  except for one time where we put 5 in a studio, we've always been under the limits.  Twice in the THV with 5 then 6 the following year.  We're always just 2 in a studio.  We've done 2 in a 1 bdr and 4 and 5 in a 2bdr.  So really, what's the big deal.  Maybe I'll break the trend and put 12 in a studio next time, just for fun.



Every time a guest goes over the occupancy limit, it increases the likelihood that the room will suffer damage as a result.  People have to sleep somewhere and they have to store their luggage.  Trying to house 6 people in a room designed for 4 undoubtedly leads to an increase in damage to walls, furniture, fixtures, etc.  

That damage isn't un-done by guests who choose not to fill a villa to the limit.


----------



## dianeschlicht

The real math is the amount of square feet per person.  If you are putting 6 people in a space where I am putting 2, I can guarantee you there is a LOT more stress and wear on the room after your 6 than after my 2.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> More entitled?  really?  I don't get the what the big deal is with anyone.  For every person/family/group that puts an extra body in a room there has to be 50+(and that is a low estimate) that put 2 in a studio, 2 or 3 in a 1bdr, 5 or 6 in a 2bdr or 9 in a grand villa.  Personally  except for one time where we put 5 in a studio, we've always been under the limits.  Twice in the THV with 5 then 6 the following year.  We're always just 2 in a studio.  We've done 2 in a 1 bdr and 4 and 5 in a 2bdr.  So really, what's the big deal.  Maybe I'll break the trend and put 12 in a studio next time, just for fun.


You're assuming that the system accepts that each room will be full which is not the case.  The system assumes the average occupancy will be lower than the max but assumes the max will be based on the upper limit of occupancy, not stuffing.  That some will have less is already factored in so it's not applicable to the argument.  The big deal is that there are REAL costs (both $$$ and otherwise) to such issues including pool use, parking, restaurants, extra maint, etc.  And while there are other areas where there are also extra costs, each issue stands on it's own.  So that one person won't use the pool or won't drive does not act as a credit for those stuffing.  Besides, to do so on the sly is simply dishonest.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> You're assuming that the system accepts that each room will be full which is not the case.  The system assumes the average occupancy will be lower than the max but assumes the max will be based on the upper limit of occupancy, not stuffing.  That some will have less is already factored in so it's not applicable to the argument.  The big deal is that there are REAL costs (both $$$ and otherwise) to such issues including pool use, parking, restaurants, extra maint, etc.  And while there are other areas where there are also extra costs, each issue stands on it's own.  So that one person won't use the pool or won't drive does not act as a credit for those stuffing.  Besides, to do so on the sly is simply dishonest.



You know that for a fact the system assumes the average occupancy is under the max?  Again I don't really think what anyone on here says is going to make a difference.  If I want to put 6 in a studio, I will.  If I don't, I won't.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> You know that for a fact the system assumes the average occupancy is under the max?  Again I don't really think what anyone on here says is going to make a difference.  If I want to put 6 in a studio, I will.  If I don't, I won't.


Do I know it's factual that the system assumes that many units will not be full, absolutely.  Are some going to do it no matter what, absolutely, dishonest people are going to find a way to be dishonest.  I'm not sure any of us are discussing this to make a difference but rather simply to discuss it.  If one wants to make a different, report those who you know do it, complain to DVC at the VP level and to the state of FL at DIVISION OF FLORIDA CONDOMINIUMS, TIMESHARES, AND MOBILE HOMES.  


> Michael Cochran, Director
> Division of Florida Condominiums, Timeshares, and Mobile Homes
> 1940 North Monroe Street
> Tallahassee, FL 32399
> 
> Phone: 850.488.1122
> Fax: 850.921.5446


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> Do I know it's factual that the system assumes that many units will not be full, absolutely.  Are some going to do it no matter what, absolutely, dishonest people are going to find a way to be dishonest.  I'm not sure any of us are discussing this to make a difference but rather simply to discuss it.  If one wants to make a different, report those who you know do it, complain to DVC at the VP level and to the state of FL at DIVISION OF FLORIDA CONDOMINIUMS, TIMESHARES, AND MOBILE HOMES.



Oh ok, you must work for disney.  Then why aren't you reporting everyone that sneaks an extra person?
I do know that most of you on here are just discussing it, but it does seem like beating a dead horse at this point.  It's never gonna change.  And I still believe the underutilized room far outweigh the overutilized ones.
How about another way?  If DVC is allowing people to book more than allowed, give them the most undesirable rooms.  Put them out in the Carousel or that last bldg in the Granstand.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> Oh ok, you must work for disney.  Then why aren't you reporting everyone that sneaks an extra person?
> I do know that most of you on here are just discussing it, but it does seem like beating a dead horse at this point.  It's never gonna change.  And I still believe the underutilized room far outweigh the overutilized ones.
> How about another way?  If DVC is allowing people to book more than allowed, give them the most undesirable rooms.  Put them out in the Carousel or that last bldg in the Granstand.


Not employed, unfortunately they get my money rather than giving me some.  If you don't want to discuss it then don't.  IMO, at this time, there are 2 issues.  One is that DVC allows people to go over and that is something they will need to be held responsible for.  Then there's those that sneak around dishonestly, there's always that crowd.


----------



## bpmorley

Dean said:


> Not employed, unfortunately they get my money rather than giving me some.  If you don't want to discuss it then don't.  IMO, at this time, there are 2 issues.  One is that DVC allows people to go over and that is something they will need to be held responsible for.  Then there's those that sneak around dishonestly, there's always that crowd.



They get everyones money.  It's not that I don't want to discuss it, or anything for that matter.  But has any new material come up since this thread started?

And I still think it's a wash, for every over, there are tons of unders.


----------



## Deb & Bill

I don't understand why you don't understand the concept of occupancy.  When we all bought into DVC, we were given the Public Offering Statement along with other documents.  When you buy into DVC, you are told that a studio sleeps four, a one bedroom four (or five depends on the resort), a two bedroom eight( or nine, again depends on the resort) and a Grand Villa sleeps twelve.  They will allow one extra child under the age of three, but even that isn't in any of the documentation.

Why do you believe you are entitled to pack as many as you want into the villa?  All members need to read the documents and live with them.  None of us are any more special than the others.


----------



## tjkraz

bpmorley said:


> They get everyones money.  It's not that I don't want to discuss it, or anything for that matter.  But has any new material come up since this thread started?
> 
> And I still think it's a wash, for every over, there are tons of unders.



But there are more "overs" when DVC openly advocates exceeding the max occupancy.  There are more "overs" if all owners subscribe to the philosophy that we can all do whatever we want.  

And if you're OK with the "overs", then I hope you won't ever complain about overcrowding on bus & boat transportation.  I hope you don't have issues finding a chair by the pool.  Don't blame Disney if you get into your room late--after all, it takes much longer to clean a one bedroom villa that's been home to 6 people for the past week.  You'll have to live with whatever lines manifest themselves at resort restaurants.  

None of us is perfect but I have a hard time taking a laissez faire attitude toward violation of any rule.  The rule that I may be so quick to dismiss could very well negatively impact others' vacations.  

How many "overs" does it take before people have to wait for the next bus because the line is too long, wait longer for their meal or leave the pool area because there are no chairs to be found?  How many pieces of furniture have had to be replaced because guests rearrange the room while making space for their air beds?  How many people have walked into a dinged-up villa room because there just isn't adequate storage space for 5 or 6 suitcases in a Studio?


----------



## Sammie

Occupany in hotel rooms is similiar to occupany levels in cars. A car built for 4 is not safe or comfortable with 8 in it, the same applies to rooms.


----------



## dianeschlicht

> You can't understand why I can't understand????? don't talk down to me, ever!


That sounds like a desperate statement.  I don't see anyone talking down, but I do see someone trying to shout others down.


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:


> That sounds like a desperate statement.  I don't see anyone talking down, but I do see someone trying to shout others down.



Not a desparate statement at all.  Read it once, took it the wrong way(I think).  After reading it again, decided I was wrong about what I wrote


----------



## dianeschlicht

Deb & Bill said:


> Not talking down to you in the least (yeah, I saw your comment).  Maybe you might want to take the time to read what you purchased.  As for what you were told, if it isn't in writing it's not happening.  For the money people spend on DVC, it's surprising they don't read the documents before they sign at the palm trees.



Yeah, I've always wondered why people don't feel it's their responsibility to actually read what they sign.  Obviously lots of people feel that way though, or else we wouldn't have so many here saying "I never heard of that".


----------



## bpmorley

dianeschlicht said:


> Yeah, I've always wondered why people don't feel it's their responsibility to actually read what they sign.  Obviously lots of people feel that way though, or else we wouldn't have so many here saying "I never heard of that".



I never said I didn't know what the occupancy levels are.  I just don't care what other people do.


----------



## Chuck S

A friendly reminder that the DIS does not allow posts that suggest/advocate breaking published and established Disney/DVC rules, including occupany.  

This is a thread to answer questions about occupancy limits, and to discuss occupancy limits.  It is not a thread to advocate breaking established rules.

Some posts, and posts that quoted them, have been removed.


----------



## Dean

bpmorley said:


> They get everyones money.  It's not that I don't want to discuss it, or anything for that matter.  But has any new material come up since this thread started?
> 
> And I still think it's a wash, for every over, there are tons of unders.


But that's just it, it's not a wash.  The under users are factored in, the over users really aren't, at least not to the degree applicable.  We can argue how significant the costs are but that there are real costs cannot be denied and they are additive to everything else.  And as Tim suggests, once DVC semi officially looks the other way, you go from a small % to a much large %.  Every hotel and timeshare have those that violate the rules but it is a relatively small % if there are actually rules that are acknowledged.  I know timeshares where you have to sign that you won't go over and if you do, there are fines and if you're not under at 2 hours after you are confronted, you are evicted. 



bpmorley said:


> Rules were made to be broken


And this is likely where are true disagreement is.  In the absence of life and death pressures, rules are broken by dishonest people or for a true and appropriate reason and saving a few $$$ does not qualify as appropriate.  I don't think one can argue it's for the principle to stuff a room.


----------



## Disneypubgal

Dean said:


> And this is likely where are true disagreement is.  In the absence of life and death pressures, rules are broken by dishonest people or for a true and appropriate reason and saving a few $$$ does not qualify as appropriate.  I don't think one can argue it's for the principle to stuff a room.



Amen!!


----------



## BEASLYBOO

Unfortunately, for those of us who pay dues and respect the rules regarding occupancy and every other rule for that matter, I disagree with thinking that 5 "overs" causing wear and tear is undone by 10 "unders".  Two wrongs don't make a right! When it's damaged or worn, the only thing left to do is refurbish and we have to put up with the wear and tear till it comes time for that refurbishment.

I take care of my home, I take the same attitude when staying with friends, and the same goes for my timeshare!  What is so hard to understand about the concept of occupancy  or are we just  to get a rise out of people?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Just because some people go over occupancy by one person does not mean they are damaging the units.  You can have a family with one extra person respecting the property and another family under capacity with no respect for property.  A two year old child allowed to climb on furniture or color on the table will do more damage than an eight year old playing video games or watching Disney movies.  I really do not think occupancy is the issue, rather respect for property which is what Disney should be monitoring more closely.


----------



## Chuck S

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Just because some people go over occupancy by one person does not mean they are damaging the units.  You can have a family with one extra person respecting the property and another family under capacity with no respect for property.  A two year old child allowed to climb on furniture or color on the table will do more damage than an eight year old playing video games or watching Disney movies.  I really do not think occupancy is the issue, rather respect for property which is what Disney should be monitoring more closely.



But wouldn't you agree that part of the _respect for the property _would be to comply with the published and established occupancy rules of the property?  Or do you think it is OK to pick and chose which rules to follow?


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

I definitely agree one should comply with the occupancy rules.  What I am saying is that just because you are complying or not complying does not determine the amount of damage caused in a particular unit.  I have a much bigger problem with people disrespecting common property by allowing physical damage than disrespecting by a technicality.  Both are wrong but in my opionion one is worse than the other.  Just because I am within my occupancy limits does not allow a free for all and just because I am outside my limits does not imply that damage will be caused to the units.  I think people should be reported for causing damage not for having an extra person in the room.


----------



## tjkraz

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Just because some people go over occupancy by one person does not mean they are damaging the units.  You can have a family with one extra person respecting the property and another family under capacity with no respect for property.  A two year old child allowed to climb on furniture or color on the table will do more damage than an eight year old playing video games or watching Disney movies.  I really do not think occupancy is the issue, rather respect for property which is what Disney should be monitoring more closely.



There's really no value in selectively comparing the best and worst in two groups.  We're talking about averages.  On average, the more people you put in a room, the more damage is likely.  The damage doesn't have to manifest itself in the form of blatant abuse--it's the result of rearranging furniture in order to adequately sleep everyone or simply having too many people + possessions in too small of a space.


----------



## montrealdisneylovers

Making room for a crib or a pack n play in a small space can create more damage than an air mattress on the floor.  Also, small children come with lots of possessions as well, sometimes more than an adult with an overnight bag just staying for one night.


----------



## tjkraz

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Making room for a crib or a pack n play in a small space can create more damage than an air mattress on the floor.  Also, small children come with lots of possessions as well, sometimes more than an adult with an overnight bag just staying for one night.



Again you are picking and choosing your examples.  The situations you describe will exist regardless of the room occupancy.  Disney cannot dictate whether a pack N play is used or the size of overnight bags.  

Take whatever example you wish and extrapolate it to a group of 4 staying in a studio.  2 adults, 2 kids, large overnight bags, pack N play, toys, etc.  

What will happen if that *same group* adds a 5th guest to their Studio?  How about a 6th guest?  

There are large considerate groups and careless small groups.  We all know that to be true.  But in viewing the system as a whole, villa conditions are negatively impacted when occupancy limits are increased by the developer and ignored by owners.


----------



## Anal Annie

You know....this thread reminds me of the CONSTANT debates on the Cruise Board on the DCL dress code.  DCL requests no shorts, tanks or swimsuits in the dining rooms and on the longer cruises no jeans (with an exception being maybe on Pirate night).  Formal attire (tuxes) are optional but that's the only thing that they say IS optional.  It definitely states suits for men on formal night & pants suits or dresses for women.  But it is inevitable EVERY WEEK that someone asks if they really mean this.   Hello?!  It's in writing on the website - it says NO SHORTS yet there are always the ones who want to validate doing what they want regardless of what DCL requests so they always say "it's my vacation and I'll dress the way I want".  And then there are those who chime in and say "but it's only a request" it's not REQUIRED".    To me, the fact that they even bother "requesting" makes it pretty clear that's really what they really want & expect as the host.  But someone is always going to argue that it's just a technicality in the wording and that they won't throw you overboard if you do what you want. 

Sorry to go off-topic but it was just an observation....


----------



## Dean

montrealdisneylovers said:


> Just because some people go over occupancy by one person does not mean they are damaging the units.  You can have a family with one extra person respecting the property and another family under capacity with no respect for property.  A two year old child allowed to climb on furniture or color on the table will do more damage than an eight year old playing video games or watching Disney movies.  I really do not think occupancy is the issue, rather respect for property which is what Disney should be monitoring more closely.


As I noted previously, each one of these issues is a separate concern.  The fact that a given group or situation may cause additional wear and tear does not detract from the significance of a single type.  No doubt there are some where a single person may have more wear and tear than 7 or 8 in a studio but when one looks en masse, room stuffing will create more costs and more wear and tear than not and that really is all that matters from a cost question on this issue, that another group may cause more (or less) really is irrelevant.  



Anal Annie said:


> You know....this thread reminds me of the CONSTANT debates on the Cruise Board on the DCL dress code.  DCL requests no shorts, tanks or swimsuits in the dining rooms and on the longer cruises no jeans (with an exception being maybe on Pirate night).  Formal attire (tuxes) are optional but that's the only thing that they say IS optional.  It definitely states suits for men on formal night & pants suits or dresses for women.  But it is inevitable EVERY WEEK that someone asks if they really mean this.   Hello?!  It's in writing on the website - it says NO SHORTS yet there are always the ones who want to validate doing what they want regardless of what DCL requests so they always say "it's my vacation and I'll dress the way I want".  And then there are those who chime in and say "but it's only a request" it's not REQUIRED".    To me, the fact that they even bother "requesting" makes it pretty clear that's really what they really want & expect as the host.  But someone is always going to argue that it's just a technicality in the wording and that they won't throw you overboard if you do what you want.
> 
> Sorry to go off-topic but it was just an observation....


I think there's a difference here.  With limited military type exceptions, a request is not a requirement.  When discussing occupancy, there is a level where it's a requirement and not simply a request.


----------



## bpmorley

tjkraz said:


> But there are more "overs" when DVC openly advocates exceeding the max occupancy.  There are more "overs" if all owners subscribe to the philosophy that we can all do whatever we want.
> 
> And if you're OK with the "overs", then I hope you won't ever complain about overcrowding on bus & boat transportation.  I hope you don't have issues finding a chair by the pool.  Don't blame Disney if you get into your room late--after all, it takes much longer to clean a one bedroom villa that's been home to 6 people for the past week.  You'll have to live with whatever lines manifest themselves at resort restaurants.
> 
> None of us is perfect but I have a hard time taking a laissez faire attitude toward violation of any rule.  The rule that I may be so quick to dismiss could very well negatively impact others' vacations.
> 
> How many "overs" does it take before people have to wait for the next bus because the line is too long, wait longer for their meal or leave the pool area because there are no chairs to be found?  How many pieces of furniture have had to be replaced because guests rearrange the room while making space for their air beds?  How many people have walked into a dinged-up villa room because there just isn't adequate storage space for 5 or 6 suitcases in a Studio?



to be honest, don't really have any issues with boats, buses or monorails.  I always have a car.  Never had a problem getting a seat at a pool.  I tend to hit the quiet pools not the main ones,  so I can bring my own music and beer.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bpmorley said:


> to be honest, don't really have any issues with boats, buses or monorails.  I always have a car.  Never had a problem getting a seat at a pool.  I tend to hit the quiet pools not the main ones,  so I can bring my own music and beer.



So are you using that for an argument to allow people to put more in a villa than the occupancy level?


----------



## Nanajo1

bpmorley said:


> to be honest, don't really have any issues with boats, buses or monorails.  I always have a car.  Never had a problem getting a seat at a pool.  I tend to hit the quiet pools not the main ones,  so I can bring my own music and beer.



But DVC members have to fund the repairs the come from either careless use or overuse. Common sense cannot be legislated but occupancy limits can.


----------



## bpmorley

No charmed life here.  worked for everything I have.  Just don't think it's as big of a problem as this thread makes it out to be.  I've only had an extra person once.  on way more that 1 occasion we've had way under the occupancy limit.   To me it just equals out.

I was wrong earlier, we did have a problem with buses once, but that had alot to do with those damn scooters.


----------



## Chuck S

bpmorley said:


> No charmed life here.  worked for everything I have.  Just don't think it's as big of a problem as this thread makes it out to be.  I've only had an extra person once.  on way more that 1 occasion we've had way under the occupancy limit.   To me it just equals out.
> 
> I was wrong earlier, we did have a problem with buses once, *but that had alot to do with those damn scooters.*



I'm quite sure that those people in the scooters would happily make a trade with you.  They'd trade to you the disabilites that require them to use a scooter and in return take putting up with a little inconvenience.

Kindly remember that the topic of this thread is DVC Resort Occupancy.  Not berating those with health issues.


----------



## dianeschlicht

bpmorley said:


> I was wrong earlier, we did have a problem with buses once, but that had alot to do with those damn scooters.


I only hope you don't someday need to use one of those "damn scooters" as you so insensitively put it.  I had to use  them for health reasons on a couple of trips about 6 years ago, and it is not fun.  It becomes even less fun when people look at you like you are doing something wrong.


----------



## jagson

Armed night security guards; random, unannounced security/head count checks; embarassing, public expulsions for the overage guest(s).  What the heck, throw all the guests out, and open up a last minuted waitlist!  What say ya'll?


----------



## Dean

jagson said:


> Armed night security guards; random, unannounced security/head count checks; embarassing, public expulsions for the overage guest(s).  What the heck, throw all the guests out, and open up a last minuted waitlist!  What say ya'll?


It's a better solution than having people stuff the rooms.


----------



## Maryrn11168

My DH, myself and 3 kids..none in cribs, will be staying in VB in August.  No 1BR or 2BR were available so I booked 2 GVIR and waitlisted the other rooms, my question is do I need both rooms or can we fit in 1 room.  We will be there for 4 nights.  I understand that they will not give us bedding for the
 5th, but since we are not flying the kids will have their own pillows and blankets from the car. Also, the rooms are not connecting so my husband and I will have to split up since our kids are too young to be in a room by themselves.  (trying  to save a few points..TYIA!!)


----------



## Kiann3

Ok so these THV are for 9 people.  

My SIL was told by members service children under 3 do not count is this true?  She is planning on 4 adults, then kids ages 11, 11,7,7, 5, 3,1 all staying there.  What could happen if she does not list them as staying there?  This is their first DVC trip and I just do not want to see anyone in trouble.  I offered to get the her parents and the 11, and 7 another room but they said no thanks, oh well saves my points which I must admit are spoken for.



Thanks for any information.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Maryrn11168 said:


> My DH, myself and 3 kids..none in cribs, will be staying in VB in August.  No 1BR or 2BR were available so I booked 2 GVIR and waitlisted the other rooms, my question is do I need both rooms or can we fit in 1 room.  We will be there for 4 nights.  I understand that they will not give us bedding for the
> 5th, but since we are not flying the kids will have their own pillows and blankets from the car. Also, the rooms are not connecting so my husband and I will have to split up since our kids are too young to be in a room by themselves.  (trying  to save a few points..TYIA!!)



I've never heard of allowing five in an OVIR or GVIR.  Just four. 



Kiann3 said:


> Ok so these THV are for 9 people.
> 
> My SIL was told by members service children under 3 do not count is this true?  She is planning on 4 adults, then kids ages 11, 11,7,7, 5, 3,1 all staying there.  What could happen if she does not list them as staying there?  This is their first DVC trip and I just do not want to see anyone in trouble.  I offered to get the her parents and the 11, and 7 another room but they said no thanks, oh well saves my points which I must admit are spoken for.
> 
> Thanks for any information.



Only one child under the age of three doesn't count.  So she has six children and four adults (that's already ten) and then the one year old doesn't count.  But they won't allow ten in the THV, just nine plus one. 

Goes back to the room stuffing issue.  Everyone staying in the room must be listed on the reservation.  The rules are the rules.


----------



## Kiann3

Deb & Bill said:


> I've never heard of allowing five in an OVIR or GVIR.  Just four.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one child under the age of three doesn't count.  So she has six children and four adults (that's already ten) and then the one year old doesn't count.  But they won't allow ten in the THV, just nine plus one.
> 
> Goes back to the room stuffing issue.  Everyone staying in the room must be listed on the reservation.  The rules are the rules.



Thanks that is how I see it also.  I am just a major rule follower.  Thanks I just needed to make sure I was right.


----------



## dumbo4ever

I remember seeing concierge available with points at The Grand Californian. Does anyone know if this is still available?


----------



## Chuck S

dumbo4ever said:


> I remember seeing concierge available with points at The Grand Californian. Does anyone know if this is still available?



No, DVC has no concierge suites at Grand Californian, and you can no longer use points for the non-villa portion of a resort once the DVC resort component is added.


----------



## babesboo99

My Dh and I with our 3 kids two who were 3 and 1 who was 19 went last October and stayed at the BCV in a studio. I guess my next question is by the time we go again which is going to be next October for the festival(does anyone know when the days come out for that)  will they allow 3 adults and 2 children in a studio I just don't see the point in spending more moeny or using more points if my children can stay in one bed and my Dh and I can go on the pullout couch bed...


----------



## suzyqsam

It was my understanding that only 4 adults and one child under 3 (in a crib) were allowed in a studio


----------



## Dean

babesboo99 said:


> My Dh and I with our 3 kids two who were 3 and 1 who was 19 went last October and stayed at the BCV in a studio. I guess my next question is by the time we go again which is going to be next October for the festival(does anyone know when the days come out for that)  will they allow 3 adults and 2 children in a studio I just don't see the point in spending more moeny or using more points if my children can stay in one bed and my Dh and I can go on the pullout couch bed...


4 plus 1 under 3, no legal exceptions that I am aware of since they made the changes a few years ago (? 2003).


----------



## Deb & Bill

babesboo99 said:


> My Dh and I with our 3 kids two who were 3 and 1 who was 19 went last October and stayed at the BCV in a studio. I guess my next question is by the time we go again which is going to be next October for the festival(does anyone know when the days come out for that)  will they allow 3 adults and 2 children in a studio I just don't see the point in spending more moeny or using more points if my children can stay in one bed and my Dh and I can go on the pullout couch bed...



If two of your children were already 3 and one was 19, you exceeded occupancy in the studio.  Studios only sleep four plus one under the age of three.  You are already a family of five.   You'll need a one bedroom or two bedroom for your family.


----------



## WDWBlue

Deb & Bill said:


> *If two of your children were already 3 and one was 19, you exceeded occupancy in the studio.*  Studios only sleep four plus one under the age of three.  You are already a family of five.   You'll need a one bedroom or two bedroom for your family.



Really?  

I think it's completely unreasonable to go all letter of the law in this situation.  Common sense should always dictate.


----------



## Deb & Bill

WDWBlue said:


> Really?
> 
> I think it's completely unreasonable to go all letter of the law in this situation.  Common sense should always dictate.



Not with DVC.  They are pretty strict on occupancy in studios.  A family of five needs a one bedroom villa at least. 

Occupancy limits are the common sense with DVC, not what individuals want to do.


----------



## dianeschlicht

WDWBlue said:


> Really?
> 
> I think it's completely unreasonable to go all letter of the law in this situation.  Common sense should always dictate.


And what's wrong with following the letter of the law?  It keeps our maintenance fees down with wear and tear.


----------



## Dean

WDWBlue said:


> Really?
> 
> I think it's completely unreasonable to go all letter of the law in this situation.  Common sense should always dictate.


There are reasons for rules.  common sense is to follow what DVC allows which is currently 4 plus 1 under 3 for studios.  Dishonesty would be to sneak in the 5th.


----------



## Nanajo1

babesboo99 said:


> My Dh and I with our 3 kids two who were 3 and 1 who was 19 went last October and stayed at the BCV in a studio. I guess my next question is by the time we go again which is going to be next October for the festival(does anyone know when the days come out for that)  will they allow 3 adults and 2 children in a studio I just don't see the point in spending more moeny or using more points if my children can stay in one bed and my Dh and I can go on the pullout couch bed...



I don't see the problem for your next trip. There will be 3 adults, one child and one child under 3. That is within the 4 adults and one under three limit.


----------



## Chuck S

Nanajo1 said:


> I don't see the problem for your next trip. There will be 3 adults, one child and one child under 3. That is within the 4 adults and one under three limit.



I don't think so.  It sounds like the poster has one adult child age 19+ and twins that are 3.  It doesn't say there are any children under 3 years of age. 

So 3 adults and 2 children age 3 or over.


----------



## WDWBlue

dianeschlicht said:


> And what's wrong with following the letter of the law?  It keeps our maintenance fees down with wear and tear.



The wear and tear of an additional three year old?  

I think I'll find something else to carry the torch for.


----------



## WDWBlue

Deb & Bill said:


> *Not with DVC. * They are pretty strict on occupancy in studios.  A family of five needs a one bedroom villa at least.
> 
> Occupancy limits are the common sense with DVC, not what individuals want to do.



I think DVC exercised the common sense in the above situation by allowing the two three year olds.


----------



## WDWBlue

Dean said:


> There are reasons for rules.  common sense is to follow what DVC allows which is currently 4 plus 1 under 3 for studios.  Dishonesty would be to sneak in the 5th.



Rules everywhere are massaged every day to fit unique situations as common sense dictates.  We'll have to agree to disagree on the heinous nature on this one.  And it seems DVC does as well.


----------



## tjkraz

WDWBlue said:


> Rules everywhere are massaged every day to fit unique situations as common sense dictates.  We'll have to agree to disagree on the heinous nature on this one.  And it seems DVC does as well.



I doubt there was an exception made.  More likely, DVC either had the ages of the children wrong or not all of them were properly listed on the reservation.  My understanding is that DVC functionally cannot list that many people on a Studio reservation.  They don't have the capacity to make an exception, much less the willingness.

To answer OP's question, no DVC does not permit 5 occupants age 3+ in a Studio villa.  The maximum allowable is 4 occupants plus 1 under age 3.  

While the exact occupancy limits have been altered slightly over the years, DVC is very rigid in enforcing whatever standards they have established at a given point in time.


----------



## Chuck S

Just a reminder, as the discussion seems to be taking a turn over the last several posts, that the DISBoards does not allow posters to suggest or encourage breaking established or published Disney/DVC policy.

Thanks


----------



## Dean

WDWBlue said:


> Rules everywhere are massaged every day to fit unique situations as common sense dictates.  We'll have to agree to disagree on the heinous nature on this one.  And it seems DVC does as well.


DVC's rule is clear for the studio but they occasionally have rogue CMs.  If a guest puts more in than DVC has authorized, and they do it intentionally and knowingly, they are by definition, dishonest.  There is no other way to look at it.


----------



## BazzaS

No flames please, as I'm seeking opinions (and if there any "rules" regarding this).

We've just got back from a DVC points stay. There were 3 couples, all of whom enjoy their space /privacy, so we had a 2BR with 2 couples in it, and a studio with the other couple, but chosen this way so all 3 couples had access to the facilities of the 2BR for the freezer and washer dryer.

So, 6 people in 3 bedrooms, in 2 physical rooms.
Maximum occupancy is 9 for the 2 BR, and 4 for the studio, so 13 (instead of 6).

If we had had a larger group (say 6 couples), could we have booked all 12 into those same rooms, and then had 3 couples staying offsite so everyone still got their space, but the other couples still got EMH, DME, and free parking?.
I accept that it might get 'tricky' if one added DDP into the mix, but would this be allowable? Ethical?.

If it isn't ethical, is there any difference between deliberately planning this and the situation where 12 people book into that 2BR and studio, intending to stay there, and then discover that tempers are fraying over the space / 4 bathrooms, and 3 couples move off-site.....

Has anyone done this?. I'm interested in views, or reasoned arguments against (again, no flames for or against, please).


----------



## DebbieB

BazzaS said:


> No flames please, as I'm seeking opinions (and if there any "rules" regarding this).
> 
> We've just got back from a DVC points stay. There were 3 couples, all of whom enjoy their space /privacy, so we had a 2BR with 2 couples in it, and a studio with the other couple, but chosen this way so all 3 couples had access to the facilities of the 2BR for the freezer and washer dryer.
> 
> So, 6 people in 3 bedrooms, in 2 physical rooms.
> Maximum occupancy is 9 for the 2 BR, and 4 for the studio, so 13 (instead of 6).
> 
> If we had had a larger group (say 6 couples), could we have booked all 12 into those same rooms, and then had 3 couples staying offsite so everyone still got their space, but the other couples still got EMH, DME, and free parking?.
> I accept that it might get 'tricky' if one added DDP into the mix, but would this be allowable? Ethical?.
> 
> If it isn't ethical, is there any difference between deliberately planning this and the situation where 12 people book into that 2BR and studio, intending to stay there, and then discover that tempers are fraying over the space / 4 bathrooms, and 3 couples move off-site.....
> 
> Has anyone done this?. I'm interested in views, or reasoned arguments against (again, no flames for or against, please).



In my opinion, the member paid for the points for the maximum number in the room.  So I don't see why it would be "against the rules".    They don't do bed checks to make sure everyone listed in the room is actually sleeping there.


----------



## kikiq

Memorial Day weekend, we had a 2 bdrm booked and had 9 names on the reservations.  The final group changed with only 7 people plus one infant sleeping in the room, BUT I kept my DB and DSIL on the reservation.  He ended up staying at his house but he did have a key to use during the day when he was visiting us.  You will get keys for all the names on the reservation.  You can decide who has charging privileges.  My DH and I were the only ones with cards that could charge to the room, the cards had a number code.  The rest of the family had room key only on their keycards.


----------



## BeesKnees

If you are selling your unused occupancy as a service there might be an ethical dilemna there otherwise I don't see a problem.

As a fellow member who shares the maintence fees having rooms packed to capacity is not ideal because it is more wear and tear so I certainly don't care if people are staying off of property.

I don't see how Disney really should care either.


----------



## drusba

BazzaS said:


> No flames please, as I'm seeking opinions (and if there any "rules" regarding this).
> 
> We've just got back from a DVC points stay. There were 3 couples, all of whom enjoy their space /privacy, so we had a 2BR with 2 couples in it, and a studio with the other couple, but chosen this way so all 3 couples had access to the facilities of the 2BR for the freezer and washer dryer.
> 
> So, 6 people in 3 bedrooms, in 2 physical rooms.
> Maximum occupancy is 9 for the 2 BR, and 4 for the studio, so 13 (instead of 6).
> 
> If we had had a larger group (say 6 couples), could we have booked all 12 into those same rooms, and then had 3 couples staying offsite so everyone still got their space, but the other couples still got EMH, DME, and free parking?.
> I accept that it might get 'tricky' if one added DDP into the mix, but would this be allowable? Ethical?.
> 
> If it isn't ethical, is there any difference between deliberately planning this and the situation where 12 people book into that 2BR and studio, intending to stay there, and then discover that tempers are fraying over the space / 4 bathrooms, and 3 couples move off-site.....
> 
> Has anyone done this?. I'm interested in views, or reasoned arguments against (again, no flames for or against, please).




From a personal view, I do not see it as a problem. The number assigned to each room is still within limits and it does not adversely affect other members. They are in fact registered for the rooms and someone is actually paying for the rooms (via points). Moreover, I am not aware of any sepcific rule that says you cannot do it.

However, this is one where only Disney could probably give the final answer. It may be fine with that arrangement. Then again, it may say it violates the rules established that free parking, EMH, DME, possibly other amenities (such as use of pool) are only available to those staying on site and that this "dual" registration which results in the guest actually staying off-site does not fit within the rules. For example, it may look at things like free parking, EMH, DME to be exclusively for those staying only on site and looks at those as perks given because of the expectation that while actually physically staying on site, the guests are likely to spend more money at WDW (including using the profitable restaurants on site) than those who are staying off site).  Despite that my guess is Disney would not care either if you did the dual reservation and still used the Disney amenities.


----------



## Mert

I recently returned from the BWV, with a one bedroom.  It was myself, my wife and my three children.  Originally my 19 year old wasn't suspose to come but he was able to get out of college early.  Either way we had no problems at all.  I'm sure you won't either.  it may have been a tad crowed but no other isues.


----------



## Dean

BazzaS said:


> No flames please, as I'm seeking opinions (and if there any "rules" regarding this).
> 
> We've just got back from a DVC points stay. There were 3 couples, all of whom enjoy their space /privacy, so we had a 2BR with 2 couples in it, and a studio with the other couple, but chosen this way so all 3 couples had access to the facilities of the 2BR for the freezer and washer dryer.
> 
> So, 6 people in 3 bedrooms, in 2 physical rooms.
> Maximum occupancy is 9 for the 2 BR, and 4 for the studio, so 13 (instead of 6).
> 
> If we had had a larger group (say 6 couples), could we have booked all 12 into those same rooms, and then had 3 couples staying offsite so everyone still got their space, but the other couples still got EMH, DME, and free parking?.
> I accept that it might get 'tricky' if one added DDP into the mix, but would this be allowable? Ethical?.
> 
> If it isn't ethical, is there any difference between deliberately planning this and the situation where 12 people book into that 2BR and studio, intending to stay there, and then discover that tempers are fraying over the space / 4 bathrooms, and 3 couples move off-site.....
> 
> Has anyone done this?. I'm interested in views, or reasoned arguments against (again, no flames for or against, please).


From an occupancy standpoint the limit is as you noted.  For situations where one is staying elsewhere but listed in your unit also, I'd say it's case by case but generally OK.  In your specific situation you can get extra keys for access even if not listed, we've done it many times.  I've seen people post that they were able to get keys that would work in more than one room for this situation as well but it's only been a few post.  IMO it is OK to be listed in multiple rooms IF Disney also allows it (they will but only once as the main person) and to be listed on the reservation if not staying there full time.  Again, case by case is a necessity for such issues.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Mert said:


> I recently returned from the BWV, with a one bedroom.  It was myself, my wife and my three children.  Originally my 19 year old wasn't suspose to come but he was able to get out of college early.  Either way we had no problems at all.  I'm sure you won't either.  it may have been a tad crowed but no other isues.



Currently DVC allows the fifth person in the one bedroom villas that officially sleep four.  But they will not provide the bedding and linens needed for the fifth person.   It could change.


----------



## hakepb

BeesKnees said:


> If you are selling your unused occupancy as a service there might be an ethical dilemna there otherwise I don't see a problem.
> 
> As a fellow member who shares the maintence fees having rooms packed to capacity is not ideal because it is more wear and tear so I certainly don't care if people are staying off of property.
> 
> I don't see how Disney really should care either.



Disney hotels charge more for more adults per room (I think I heard that) so a benefit of DVC is occupancy is occupancy regardless of age (other than the child under 3). Disney may care if DVC members are skirting those rules, but I think occupancy is in out contract.

Disney does not allow double booking in Disney resorts (I guess that's a fairness policy?) And I don't think they liked DVC members also booking values for "free dining" but I'm not sure they can do much for legal guests per occupancy also staying offsite.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Deb & Bill said:


> Currently DVC allows the fifth person in the one bedroom villas that officially sleep four.  But they will not provide the bedding and linens needed for the fifth person.   It could change.



I just called to book a 1 BR, BWV, for 2 adults and 3 children, and was told no.  Has this changed, or did I just get a new CM?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I would try again. It should not be a problem for 5 in a one bedroom!


----------



## Deb & Bill

TLSnell1981 said:


> I just called to book a 1 BR, BWV, for 2 adults and 3 children, and was told no.  Has this changed, or did I just get a new CM?



Maybe they have decided to start enforcing occupancy in the villas.  BWV always slept four plus one under the age of three until they started to allow a fifth person (but not a fifth and a sixth under the age of three).


----------



## TLSnell1981

Okay, I called back, and the second CM said, it was not a problem. She added the children. This is the first time, the issue has arisen for us. .


----------



## supersuperwendy

This is my first time reading the occupancy thread.  I wish I had known the five of us could have stayed in a one bedroom at BWV in the past.  dang.   Now we have a baby too.  Do you think they would allow the five of us in a one bedroom plus a baby?


----------



## dianeschlicht

supersuperwendy said:


> This is my first time reading the occupancy thread.  I wish I had known the five of us could have stayed in a one bedroom at BWV in the past.  dang.   Now we have a baby too.  Do you think they would allow the five of us in a one bedroom plus a baby?



I doubt it.


----------



## supersuperwendy

I figured...but thought I'd ask the experts.  Thanks Diane  

*wishful thinking*


----------



## Dean

supersuperwendy said:


> This is my first time reading the occupancy thread.  I wish I had known the five of us could have stayed in a one bedroom at BWV in the past.  dang.   Now we have a baby too.  Do you think they would allow the five of us in a one bedroom plus a baby?


Disney is inconsistent but likely not.  I'm surprised the allowed the 5 above, even if they are children but over 3.


----------



## Deb & Bill

supersuperwendy said:


> This is my first time reading the occupancy thread.  I wish I had known the five of us could have stayed in a one bedroom at BWV in the past.  dang.   Now we have a baby too.  Do you think they would allow the five of us in a one bedroom plus a baby?



In the one bedroom villas that actually sleep four, they have usually allowed a fifth guest of an age, but no bedding or linens are supplied.  They haven't allowed a sixth guest under the age of three.  You'll need a two bedroom villa or one that officially sleeps five.


----------



## supersuperwendy

Yup..we always book a two bedroom.  I guess we might try a one bedroom at OKW, AKV or BLT before she turns 3.  The hard part is we always have extra guests!  If we can ever leave the grandparents home we just might get to save the points and get a one bedroom.


----------



## CdnKayDee

Just want to make sure I am understanding things correctly.  Is it only OKW, AKL & BLT 1 bedrooms that will allow 5 over the age of 3 plus 1 under the age of 3, total occupany 6?


----------



## TLSnell1981

Dean said:


> Disney is inconsistent but likely not.  I'm surprised the allowed the 5 above, even if they are children but over 5.



This is the first time, we've had an odd number. Usually, we book a 1 bedroom for 4 and always, a 2 bedroom for 6 or more. This time, it will be 5.. with the extra child sleeping in bed with us, regardless of how many rooms we have. Seemed silly to have an empty room.


----------



## LisaS

CdnKayDee said:


> Just want to make sure I am understanding things correctly.  Is it only OKW, AKL & BLT 1 bedrooms that will allow 5 over the age of 3 plus 1 under the age of 3, total occupany 6?


At AKV, the Value booking category does not allow 5 in a 1BR. The other categories (Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge) have a sleeper chair in the 1BR so they officially allow 5 in a 1BR plus a child under 3 years old.


----------



## rentayenta

LisaS said:


> At AKV, the Value booking category does not allow 5 in a 1BR. The other categories (Standard View, Savanna View and Concierge) have a sleeper chair in the 1BR so they officially allow 5 in a 1BR plus a child under 3 years old.




We booked 5 in a one br at GCV. I think you can book 5 in all one brs but you don't get extra towels or linens which is not an issue to me.


----------



## Deb & Bill

CdnKayDee said:


> Just want to make sure I am understanding things correctly.  Is it only OKW, AKL & BLT 1 bedrooms that will allow 5 over the age of 3 plus 1 under the age of 3, total occupany 6?



The Plus one has never been official.  Just a convenience.  They could at some time hold it to the stated occupancy.  Who knows.  I think OKW one bedroom is still listed officially as four in a one bedroom.


----------



## BUDDYBEAR

out of the 5 one must  be under 3 years old


----------



## TLSnell1981

BUDDYBEAR said:


> out of the 5 one must  be under 3 years old



 Disney has "unofficially" allowed 5 in a one bedroom, for quite a while.


----------



## bobbiwoz

TLSnell1981 said:


> Disney has "unofficially" allowed 5 in a one bedroom, for quite a while.



Yes, even at HH, I was able tobook a Saturday night for cash, putting 5 in the room, and the youngest was 6.


----------



## junglejoy

So confused...

I know VGC ofiicially allow five in a 1 bedroom - there's a murphy bed for the 5th person.  All linens and bedding are included for that 5th person.

It sounds like AKV has some rooms like this too.

What other DVC resorts officially allow for 5 in a room?  We're traveling from the west so it's very unlikely we'll have room for bedding and towels for that 5th person.  We could reserve a 2 bedroom but it seems ridiculous when we won't be using that extra bedroom and bathroom.


----------



## Dean

junglejoy said:


> So confused...
> 
> I know VGC ofiicially allow five in a 1 bedroom - there's a murphy bed for the 5th person.  All linens and bedding are included for that 5th person.
> 
> It sounds like AKV has some rooms like this too.
> 
> What other DVC resorts officially allow for 5 in a room?  We're traveling from the west so it's very unlikely we'll have room for bedding and towels for that 5th person.  We could reserve a 2 bedroom but it seems ridiculous when we won't be using that extra bedroom and bathroom.


DVC currently allows 5 in all 1BR units except the AKV values.  They will allow 5 plus an infant under 3 and provide bedding for AKV & BLT and possibly OKW.  This is by having a pull out queen and a pull out single in the LR.  For BLT and AKV, they have a separate smaller second bath as well.


----------



## junglejoy

Dean said:


> DVC currently allows 5 in all 1BR units except the AKV values.  They will allow 5 plus an infant under 3 and provide bedding for AKV & BLT and possibly OKW.  This is by having a pull out queen and a pull out single in the LR.  For BLT and AKV, they have a separate smaller second bath as well.



So that limits us a bit.  Thanks for the info, Dean.  I guess we'll choose from AKV, BLT and OKW.  

We may splurge for the 2 bedroom because we're thinking we want an Epcot resort.  And this is all based on availability @ 7 months out because our home resort is not at WDW.


----------



## mikeweider1

We have found that the challenge is not where to put people when you have more than the official number of guests.  Instead it is the DDP.  You can't get the DDP for any people beyond the rooms occupancy.  So then we have DDP for the two adults and two of the kids but then the third kid is a cash pay at all the restaurants ... bummer and confusing...


----------



## dzorn

mikeweider1 said:


> We have found that the challenge is not where to put people when you have more than the official number of guests.  Instead it is the DDP.  You can't get the DDP for any people beyond the rooms occupancy.  So then we have DDP for the two adults and two of the kids but then the third kid is a cash pay at all the restaurants ... bummer and confusing...



Everyone listed on the reservation can get DDP including that 5th person that DVC allows.

Denise in MI


----------



## Cmbar

mikeweider1 said:


> We have found that the challenge is not where to put people when you have more than the official number of guests.  Instead it is the DDP.  You can't get the DDP for any people beyond the rooms occupancy.  So then we have DDP for the two adults and two of the kids but then the third kid is a cash pay at all the restaurants ... bummer and confusing...



IF all five people are on the reservation all get the option of the DDP and also the Magical Express transfer.

We have done this twice.  Once at BCV and once at Saratoga.  We often bring my nephew with us and we are a family of four.  We find there is absolutely no reason to upgrade to a two bedroom and our "Kids" are 12, 14 and 15 (with the 15 year old at 6"4.  He actually sleeps better on our blow up bed which we easily bring in a carry on with its own sheets than on the pull out in the resort.  

If you have five people you can book at any one bedroom at Disney.  We own at BLT and of course having the extra bathroom in the one bedroom is very nice so we will probably stay there or AKV from now on.

Two bedrooms are great if you have the points. I would prefer to stay longer or more often then have an extra room.  I don't watch TV at Disney!  They don't have channels I like to watch and I am too exhausted from the parks!

To each their own but I am glad that Disney is flexible with this option.  They also seemed to go in the right direction with adding an extra bath and bed in the 1brs at the newer resorts.


----------



## junglejoy

We don't have room for an inflatable bed.  We're going from Univeral to WDW to DCL.  As it is, I'm not sure how we're going to have room for formal wear, pirate wear, etc.  Luggage fees will already be shocking without a bedding and towels for kid #3.

I wish Disney would provide this stuff in all DVC 1 bedrooms.  Kinda silly to waste the points on that extra room we won't use except to steal the sheets and towels out of it...


----------



## Deb & Bill

junglejoy said:


> We don't have room for an inflatable bed.  We're going from Univeral to WDW to DCL.  As it is, I'm not sure how we're going to have room for formal wear, pirate wear, etc.  Luggage fees will already be shocking without a bedding and towels for kid #3.
> 
> I wish Disney would provide this stuff in all DVC 1 bedrooms.  Kinda silly to waste the points on that extra room we won't use except to steal the sheets and towels out of it...



SSR, BCV, BWV, VWL don't have the room for the extra twin sized sleeper chair.  That's why if you want to put five in those villas (and that's five total, not five plus one) you have to provide what you need for the fifth person yourself.  

So if you want those resorts and have five, you need a two bedroom villa if you don't want to bring the stuff you need. Five is rather crowded anyway.


----------



## Dean

junglejoy said:


> We don't have room for an inflatable bed.  We're going from Univeral to WDW to DCL.  As it is, I'm not sure how we're going to have room for formal wear, pirate wear, etc.  Luggage fees will already be shocking without a bedding and towels for kid #3.
> 
> I wish Disney would provide this stuff in all DVC 1 bedrooms.  Kinda silly to waste the points on that extra room we won't use except to steal the sheets and towels out of it...


From Disney's standpoint, they must be thinking that no good deed goes unpunished.  Most timeshares are far more strict (some VERY strict) on occupancy.  The reality is that even allowing the infant or 5 in a 1 BR at all is above and beyond.  They could, and likely should, require a 2 BR for 5 in general with the exception of the 2 built for 5.


----------



## Sandisw

junglejoy said:


> We don't have room for an inflatable bed.  We're going from Univeral to WDW to DCL.  As it is, I'm not sure how we're going to have room for formal wear, pirate wear, etc.  Luggage fees will already be shocking without a bedding and towels for kid #3.
> 
> I wish Disney would provide this stuff in all DVC 1 bedrooms.  Kinda silly to waste the points on that extra room we won't use except to steal the sheets and towels out of it...



Remember, you can also pay $6 for the extra towel pack.  We did this when we had 9 in our 2 bedroom at BWV for one night this summer.  It was worth it to ensure there were towels for everyone.


----------



## mreither

We're a family of 4- twin 4 year olds.  We'd like to take our "bonus" child nephew (age 8). We have our airfare booked. 

We'd like to rent the Saratoga Resort but AAA agent said they can't book for a villa for 5 people since it's a 4 person occupancy-the program won't let them.  

They say that even though no add'l bedding, towels, etc will be needed, the add'l child can't get the Magical Express transfer or wouldn't be allowed around the resort. I'd have to take a taxi or shuttle and they won't handle the extra's luggage.

I don't think we need the 2 bedroom villa space wise.  

Does anyone know if I can just pay for the Magical Express transfer or for food via cash etc?  

Will they kick us out?  We'd pay an extra person resort fee etc but the 2 bedroom villa is just not needed and is a lot more money.


----------



## dzorn

mreither said:


> We're a family of 4- twin 4 year olds.  We'd like to take our "bonus" child nephew (age 8). We have our airfare booked.
> 
> We'd like to rent the Saratoga Resort but AAA agent said they can't book for a villa for 5 people since it's a 4 person occupancy-the program won't let them.
> 
> They say that even though no add'l bedding, towels, etc will be needed, the add'l child can't get the Magical Express transfer or wouldn't be allowed around the resort. I'd have to take a taxi or shuttle and they won't handle the extra's luggage.
> 
> I don't think we need the 2 bedroom villa space wise.
> 
> Does anyone know if I can just pay for the Magical Express transfer or for food via cash etc?
> 
> Will they kick us out?  We'd pay an extra person resort fee etc but the 2 bedroom villa is just not needed and is a lot more money.



They only allow for 5 for DVC members booking on points cash is limited to 4. You may want to check into a all star music family suite or Fort Wilderness cabin.  The other option is AKV, BLT, or OKW which hold 5.

Denise in MI


----------



## Deb & Bill

mreither said:


> ...They say that even though no add'l bedding, towels, etc will be needed, the add'l child can't get the Magical Express transfer or wouldn't be allowed around the resort. I'd have to take a taxi or shuttle and they won't handle the extra's luggage.....



You would only have four bath towels, two hand towels and four face cloths. 

You could try the Contemporary Resort wing room which sleeps five (two queen beds and one day bed) and tend to be a little less expensive than some of the other rooms at the CR, Polynesian, GF, YC/BC and BWI.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Everyone in the room must be on the reservation and I'm sure the OP on this question doesn't want to mess with Disney rules.


----------



## szymcl

Hmmm, this is the first of the 5 in one bedroom I am seeing. My family of 5 stayed in BLT in a one bed and were fine, now I'm wondering if we would do OK in BCV.  For us, we don't always know who will be free when the trip comes around, so a few times, I have reserved a 2 bedroom, only to have 3 or 4 of us go, that seemed like a waste of points.  If it weren't so hard to switch to a smaller room, I would order large and go smaller, but now maybe I will reserve a one bedroom, if everyone comes, try to switch to a 2 bedroom, but if no availability, just enjoy the togetherness!


----------



## donaldjack

I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults. If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic. They still will not provide extra linens.


----------



## tjkraz

It's been about as official as it's likely to get for 4-5 years now.  I doubt they will amend the POS which still states a maximum occupancy of 4 for most One Bedroom villas, but they will allow it.  

At Beach Club, BoardWalk, Saratoga Springs, Hilton Head and Wilderness Lodge, the One Bedroom Villas only sleep 4 individuals.  They each of one king-size bed in the bedroom and a queen-size sleeper sofa in the living room.  No other bedding will be provided so guests have to bring their own sleeping bag, airbed, etc if the 5th guest is to actually have somewhere to sleep.  

All of those resort also have only one bathroom.  

Newer resorts like Bay Lake Tower, Animal Kingdom Villas (Kidani), Grand Californian and Aulani actually sleep 5.  All but Aulani have a second bathroom.


----------



## RayMusicCityUSA

ZPT1022 said:


> I am new to this and found this thread through the DVC board.  Would my family of five- two adults, a 6 year old, and twin 3 year olds, be able to stay in a one bedroom at AK Villas?  My kids would likely share a bed, they LIKE to do that on vacation.  They asked for it once and slept great and now they think part of a vacation is them all getting to pile in one bed.  I wouldn't want to but they're still small and think it's fun , so bedding wouldn't be an issue, just whether or not it's allowed.



I think this is just the classic, 'It's easier to get forgiveness than to ask for permission'.


----------



## DebbieB

RayMusicCityUSA said:


> I think this is just the classic, 'It's easier to get forgiveness than to ask for permission'.



Unless they are staying in a value 1 bedroom, 5 is officially allowed at AKV.  Nothing to ask permission for.


----------



## Dean

RayMusicCityUSA said:


> I think this is just the classic, 'It's easier to get forgiveness than to ask for permission'.


Classic yes but one of honesty more than anything else.  



donaldjack said:


> I read on the community board that someone who went to a member meeting at SSR was told that MS has officially raised the occupancy limits in a 1BR to 5 adults. If true, this should take some of the heat out of this topic. They still will not provide extra linens.


I don't think they can officially raise the occupancy on existing resorts without changing the POS AND providing the appropriate sleeping arrangements and I doubt they'll change the POS.  I think the semi official 5 in a 1 BR is about the best you'll get for those resorts that weren't built for 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR.


----------



## LVSWL

Question: First let me say that this doesn't apply to me & my visits, but I'm just curious.

If a 5th person is "unofficially" allowed in the 1-bdrm villa, is that 5th person issued a room key (for EMH & such). I know someone who has put 6, adults and children over 12. Does not sit well with me at all.


----------



## Chuck S

Yes, the 5th person in a one bedroom receives a room key, and falls under the rules of "everyone in the room " needs the same dining plan, if one is booked.


----------



## Dean

LVSWL said:


> Question: First let me say that this doesn't apply to me & my visits, but I'm just curious.
> 
> If a 5th person is "unofficially" allowed in the 1-bdrm villa, is that 5th person issued a room key (for EMH & such). I know someone who has put 6, adults and children over 12. Does not sit well with me at all.


Semi official is likely a better way to look at it.  From a legal paperwork standpoint the occupancies are set at a certain level.  Years ago they routinely allowed 5, even 6 at times, in a studio, 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR.  I'm thinking the change occurred in 2003 but it could have been 1 or 2 years earlier.  What they did was tighten up their rules but still allow some flexibility along the lines being discussed here (4/5/9).  The ONE under 3 is a Disney issue (? policy).  Personally I don't think they should allow any flexibility at all but as long as their pretty consistent, I can live with it.  Those that are dishonest and don't list all in the room are another matter, IMO.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Dean said:


> Semi official is likely a better way to look at it.  From a legal paperwork standpoint the occupancies are set at a certain level.  Years ago they routinely allowed 5, even 6 at times, in a studio, 6 in a 1 BR and 10 in a 2 BR.  I'm thinking the change occurred in 2003 but it could have been 1 or 2 years earlier.  What they did was tighten up their rules but still allow some flexibility along the lines being discussed here (4/5/9).  The ONE under 3 is a Disney issue (? policy).  Personally I don't think they should allow any flexibility at all but as long as their pretty consistent, I can live with it.  Those that are dishonest and don't list all in the room are another matter, IMO.



Well said...I totally agree.


----------



## LVSWL

I agree too, both with the flexibility & the dishonesty. Thanks!


----------



## hmire

I have been reading so many post...WOW...OK we are in the research stage of maybe buying into DVC. I have a family of 5. The next time we visit my kids will be 4, 4, and 3. For right now a studio would really work find for us. Can I get a studio with 2 adults and 3 small kids...I know in the future we will want a 1br/2br as the boys get older.


----------



## Chuck S

Studio occupancy is 4, plus a child under the age of 3.  Since your youngest is aleady 3 years old, you'd need to go to a one bedroom under DVC's current occupancy.

At OKW, AKV* (except value class rooms) and BLT, the one bedroom units have a sleeper chair in the living room in addition to the sofa sleeper.

*The AKV Value rooms are located in Jambo house (the original AK Lodge building) and are smaller, so they can not accommodate the sleeper chair, and I understand they are pretty strict there and do not allow 5 in those Value one bedroom units, unless one person is under age 3.


----------



## hmire

I talk to a DVC person today. She said they will let me have a studio with my 3 boys b/c we are all toddlers. I only want to do that for 1-2 more trips and then we will be starting to do 1br.


----------



## Deb & Bill

hmire said:


> I talk to a DVC person today. She said they will let me have a studio with my 3 boys b/c we are all toddlers. I only want to do that for 1-2 more trips and then we will be starting to do 1br.



Do you already own points?  What DVC person did you talk to?  If you talk to a salesperson (also known as a Guide), they will tell you what you want to hear.  Once the 2 yr old hits three, no more studios.

Get it in writing.  It won't happen once you become a member.


----------



## rlovew

hmire said:


> I talk to a DVC person today. She said they will let me have a studio with my 3 boys b/c we are all toddlers. I only want to do that for 1-2 more trips and then we will be starting to do 1br.



Unless they were a person actually booking your stay I wouldn't count on being able to once you talk with member services. You might get away with it - if this person is your guide and they make the first reservation for you(buying in retail)- once you start dealing with MS I would say they will say I am sorry I can't have that many people on that room.


----------



## TLSnell1981

hmire said:


> I talk to a DVC person today. She said they will let me have a studio with my 3 boys b/c *we are all toddlers*. I only want to do that for 1-2 more trips and then we will be starting to do 1br.


 too bad, the Tag Fairy doesn't visit DVC. A pretty funny possibility..


----------



## mousefan1972

Deb & Bill said:


> Do you already own points?  What DVC person did you talk to?  If you talk to a salesperson (also known as a Guide), they will tell you what you want to hear.  Once the 2 yr old hits three, no more studios.
> 
> Get it in writing.  It won't happen once you become a member.



OP's kids are all 3 or older now.  I find it hard to believe that a MS CM told him or her that they could book 5 in a studio with all party members being 3 or older.


----------



## mousefan1972

Ok, OP says next time they visit WDW kids will be 4, 4, and 3.   You will not be allowed to have 5 in a studio if all 3 kids are indeed 3 or over.  If one is still 2 at the time of travel, you will be ok.



hmire said:


> I have been reading so many post...WOW...OK we are in the research stage of maybe buying into DVC. I have a family of 5. The next time we visit my kids will be 4, 4, and 3. For right now a studio would really work find for us. Can I get a studio with 2 adults and 3 small kids...I know in the future we will want a 1br/2br as the boys get older.


----------



## Dean

hmire said:


> I talk to a DVC person today. She said they will let me have a studio with my 3 boys b/c we are all toddlers. I only want to do that for 1-2 more trips and then we will be starting to do 1br.


You need to know that what a salesperson told you is not binding.  It's is not part of any contractual agreement and not only is it untrue with your present circumstance, they would change it on you if they wanted.


----------



## pmcpmc

mousefan1972 said:


> Ok, OP says next time they visit WDW kids will be 4, 4, and 3.   You will not be allowed to have 5 in a studio if all 3 kids are indeed 3 or over.  If one is still 2 at the time of travel, you will be ok.



Disney's BoardWalk Villas Deluxe Studio - Garden or Pool View
Enjoy this lovely lakeside Resort steeped in the colors, charm and romance of an old-fashioned boardwalk.

    Sleeps 5
    1 queen-size bed & 1 full-size sleeper sofa
    Kitchenette
    Full bath


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Where was this.. I thought you could only have 4 in a studio???
Thanks.


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I see that now online.. but if you try to put 5 in the room it would not let me.  i was just trying it to see what it says.. and yes if you put 4 people on the ressie the next page will say sleeps 5... odd.


----------



## Dean

pmcpmc said:


> Disney's BoardWalk Villas Deluxe Studio - Garden or Pool View
> Enjoy this lovely lakeside Resort steeped in the colors, charm and romance of an old-fashioned boardwalk.
> 
> Sleeps 5
> 1 queen-size bed & 1 full-size sleeper sofa
> Kitchenette
> Full bath


they will allow 5 if one is under 3.


----------



## DebbieB

pmcpmc said:


> Disney's BoardWalk Villas Deluxe Studio - Garden or Pool View
> Enjoy this lovely lakeside Resort steeped in the colors, charm and romance of an old-fashioned boardwalk.
> 
> Sleeps 5
> 1 queen-size bed & 1 full-size sleeper sofa
> Kitchenette
> Full bath



I think it's a typo in the online system. For a 1 bedroom they show "Sleeps 4  5th guest can be accomodated, but must provide their own bedding and linens".   So it doesn't make sense that they would show "sleeps 5" for a studio.  I just looked and it is showing "sleeps 5" for standard & garden view and "sleeps 4" for boardwalk view.

I also saw that a 1 bedoom AKV Jambo club level has 2 full bathrooms, which is not correct.   Looks like they corrected that.


----------



## Deb & Bill

pmcpmc said:


> Disney's BoardWalk Villas Deluxe Studio - Garden or Pool View
> Enjoy this lovely lakeside Resort steeped in the colors, charm and romance of an old-fashioned boardwalk.
> 
> Sleeps 5
> 1 queen-size bed & 1 full-size sleeper sofa
> Kitchenette
> Full bath



The only BWV studio that might sleep five would be what they used to call the Studio Plus - a dedicated studio with a deacon's bench that can be used as a little tiny daybed.  It's about crib sized.

But the kicker is, you can't request the Studio Plus.  It's only the luck of the draw.  

This has to be an error.


----------



## mousefan1972

Deb & Bill said:


> This has to be an error.



Yep.  The only instance in which 5 people can be booked in any studio is if 1 guest is under age 3.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> The only BWV studio that might sleep five would be what they used to call the Studio Plus - a dedicated studio with a deacon's bench that can be used as a little tiny daybed.  It's about crib sized.
> 
> But the kicker is, you can't request the Studio Plus.  It's only the luck of the draw.
> 
> This has to be an error.


At one time those were a separate booking category and could thus be guaranteed, but no more.


----------



## TLSnell1981

Dean said:


> At one time those were a separate booking category and could thus be guaranteed, but no more.



We've stayed in a Studio Plus, over Wyland Galleries. I've requested it 3 times and got it. I know, it's not a guarantee, but I've been fortunate. We only had 4 in the room, but it was nice to have the day bed.

BTW..I requested the studio, directly over Wyland Galleries.


----------



## Dean

TLSnell1981 said:


> We've stayed in a Studio Plus, over Wyland Galleries. I've requested it 3 times and got it. I know, it's not a guarantee, but I've been fortunate. We only had 4 in the room, but it was nice to have the day bed.
> 
> BTW..I requested the studio, directly over Wyland Galleries.


You're lucky in that DVC seems to put little effort into requests nowadays.


----------



## Dj20411

What is the maximum occupancy in a studio at vwl.  Thanks


----------



## DebbieB

Dj20411 said:


> What is the maximum occupancy in a studio at vwl.  Thanks



It's 4 at all resorts (plus 1 under 3).


----------



## normr

I look at it this way, by allowing another person in a 1 bedroom, it causes in increase in utilities both water and electric to some extent and also increased wear and tear on the furniture and bedding and people wonder why we're seeing maintenance costs go up.


----------



## Dean

normr said:


> I look at it this way, by allowing another person in a 1 bedroom, it causes in increase in utilities both water and electric to some extent and also increased wear and tear on the furniture and bedding and people wonder why we're seeing maintenance costs go up.


Those are among the reasons why I feel they should not allow over, even the 5 in a 1 BR or 9 in a 2 BR for those not designed for such.  There is a lot more to it than just utilities, unit damage and bedding though.  There's also extra parking, pressure on the common amenities (pool, etc), more personnel costs, more damage to about everything else you can think of (road, sidewalk), one could go on and on.  

I don't have the info to quantify the extra cost, I doubt anyone does as I'd bet the study has never been done, but it's not possibly to argue there isn't extra costs related, at least with a straight face.  Usually when this comes up someone chimes in about other issues that also tend to increase costs.  Smokers, young kids, slobs, etc; and all of those are true as well but meaningless in this discussion.  They are both additive and independent.  Two wrongs don't make a right so to speak.  IMO, DVC should me more aggressive in charging  damages to the responsible members, including those that smoke on the patio.  At this point often someone chimes in that not every unit is over, some are under, like that is somehow helpful, it's not and it's assumed when occupancy and amenity decisions are made.  By design, not all units will be at capacity but there is no allowance for overages.  There are no carbon credits here.  

I know many here look at the unit maximums and assume they are the intended occupancy but that is far from the case.  The industry assumes that most studios will have 2, 1 BR will have 2-3 and a 2 BR will have 4-6.  Many timeshares will fine you or kick you out if you're over, appropriately so.  Thus hitting the intended max is really stuffing the room to a degree.


----------



## Deb & Bill

DebbieB said:


> It's 4 at all resorts (plus 1 under 3).



And if you look at all the documentation, the "plus 1 under 3" isn't included.  So, officially, four in a studio.  They just go ahead and allow a small child who will sleep in the pack and play unofficially.


----------



## Dean

Deb & Bill said:


> And if you look at all the documentation, the "plus 1 under 3" isn't included.  So, officially, four in a studio.  They just go ahead and allow a small child who will sleep in the pack and play unofficially.


That's correct, my understanding is the plus 1 under 3 is a Disney policy.


----------



## pmcpmc

Disney's Old Key West Resort 1 Bedroom Villa
The ambiance of Key West permeates the pastel colors and gingerbread accents of this Victorian-themed Resort.

    Sleeps 5
    1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa & 1 sleeper chair
    Full kitchen
    Washer/dryer
    Full bathroom with whirlpool tub


----------



## Deb & Bill

pmcpmc said:


> Disney's Old Key West Resort 1 Bedroom Villa
> The ambiance of Key West permeates the pastel colors and gingerbread accents of this Victorian-themed Resort.
> 
> Sleeps 5
> 1 king-size bed, 1 queen-size sleeper sofa & 1 sleeper chair
> Full kitchen
> Washer/dryer
> Full bathroom with whirlpool tub



And that one is correct.  It does sleep five now.


----------



## searlproudbottom

Just wondering

Would it be possible to have 6 persons in a one bedroom villa. 
2 adults and four teenagers? 

Thank you
Searl


----------



## erionm

No.  They only way would be if one was a child under the age of 3 and it was one of the 1-bedrooms that officially sleep 5.


----------



## Tigger1

Is it possible, yes mom and dad can sleep in living room, 3 teens in King bed
4th teen in Jacuzzi tub. 

Fire Marshall says no as it really creates Hugh Flames on the Disboards.


----------



## Granny

Tigger1 said:


> Fire Marshall says no as it really creates Hugh Flames on the Disboards.


----------



## gdrj

If you're traveling with 4 teens, you are obviously not looking for relaxation.  Can it be done...sure (minus the fire marshall).   I might go with a 1 BR and a studio on another floor for me (just kidding)

A couple of downsides.
- If the teens are girls.   1 bathroom....  hope you don't have plans to get anywhere.

-4 boys....definitely make them go in the pool everyday...to blow the stink off of them.  All clothes immediate into washer machine otherwise 2 days in it will smell like a locker room


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

Unless you are cooking a lot, 2 studios would probably be a better plan.

Remember you can still make sandwiches and other fairly easy meals in the studios.


----------



## searlproudbottom

Thank  you all for replying to my post.
I like the idea of the two studios.

Searl


----------



## chainkid

If you get two studio's you may have to split up your husband and your self as disney has rules about teens under a certain age not being able to have a room alone


----------



## tjkraz

Note that none of the DVC resorts have connecting Studios--you will not be able to get two Studio villas that are side-by-side with an interior door between them.  Depending upon the resort and availability at check-in, you could be in different wings, different floors or even different buildings.  

And there must be someone over age 18 in each room.


----------



## ccgirl

tjkraz said:


> Note that none of the DVC resorts have connecting Studios--you will not be able to get two Studio villas that are side-by-side with an interior door between them.  Depending upon the resort and availability at check-in, you could be in different wings, different floors or even different buildings.
> 
> And there must be someone over age 18 in each room.



I as just going to make this point.  Unless you and your DH want to split up, I would look into a 2BR .  I believe the new AoA allows 6 but not sure if you were looking specifially for DVC resorts or not.


----------



## nuttylawprofessor

Most every WDW DVC I've checked online now has this blurb:

Disney's Beach Club Villas 1 Bedroom Villa
Make yourself at home on the shore of a sparkling lake at this elegant New England-inspired Resort.

* Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accomodated, but must provide their own bedding and linens*
    1 king-size bed & 1 queen-size sleeper sofa
    Full kitchen
    Washer/dryer
    Full bathroom with whirlpool tub​
AKL Jambo Value 1 beds still have the sleep 4 language.


----------



## BroganMc

tjkraz said:


> Note that none of the DVC resorts have connecting Studios--you will not be able to get two Studio villas that are side-by-side with an interior door between them.  Depending upon the resort and availability at check-in, you could be in different wings, different floors or even different buildings.
> 
> And there must be someone over age 18 in each room.



Oh not necessarily. Disney Front Desks try to locate rooms close together when booked in a block. So the studios will probably be on the same floor but some doors down.

You could have an adult on each reservation but where you chose to sleep is your decision. Just remember if you're going to leave teenagers alone in a studio you are fully responsible for what they do in the room. Better not be any trashing of the room on your watch.

BLT one bedrooms have two bathrooms and sleep 5, but I still wouldn't cram mom & dad and 4 teenagers in one. That many people in close confines would drive me insane. You're better off with a two bedroom. Then you can sleep 9, have a full kitchen, another kitchenette (for the teens' snacks), 3 bathrooms and plenty of space to spread out.

I find studios are fine for short trips, but they get really cramped with 4 adults over 4 days or more.


----------



## tjkraz

BroganMc said:


> Oh not necessarily. Disney Front Desks *try* to locate rooms close together when booked in a block. So the studios will probably be on the same floor but some doors down.



Emphasis on "try."  If you're staying at SSR or OKW, normally not a problem.  But if you have two reservations for something like a BLT studios--which have few of each view on each floor--or at a smaller resort like VWL, BCV, etc., it's hard telling what may be available.  

Not every resort has dozens of daily vacancies match the room size and view booked.  

We're talking worst case scenarios here.  There have been plenty of stories over the years of parties with multiple rooms who were much farther apart than they had anticipated.  



> You could have an adult on each reservation but where you chose to sleep is your decision. Just remember if you're going to leave teenagers alone in a studio you are fully responsible for what they do in the room. Better not be any trashing of the room on your watch.



Disney isn't going to perform bed checks but the assumption is that a responsible adult is present in every guest room.


----------



## The DVC Moderators

Due to some system glitches, this thread is being closed.  The discussion may be continued in the DVC Occupancy Thread part 2


----------

